# Lime Crime Lipstick



## User49 (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone used this brand? I was browsing the net and found it and it looks promising...?

Lime Crime Makeup:, So bright, its illegal!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Lime Crime*

this looks gorgeous,i looked at the site as xsparkage aka leesha used it on youtube but havent bought any yet x


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Lime Crime*

i've heard mixed reviews about lime crime. i want to try it but i was hesitant after i read someone saying that her pigments are the exact same as other companies but she just jacks the price up.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Lime Crime*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_i've heard mixed reviews about lime crime. i want to try it but i was hesitant after i read someone saying that her pigments are the exact same as other companies but she just jacks the price up._

 
The shades look pretty but none of them are exceptionally unique-I sort of believe that they might just be repackaged mica. If this is true, I'd rather buy from someone else!


----------



## user19 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Lime Crime*

Some only use Lime Crime, some say it's crap.  I went with Fyrinnae instead.  According to some people on YouTube, all Lime Crime is is the person buying micas and then selling them with her label on them and the price way higher, but I don't know if it's true. If she ever offers samples I'll probably get some, but I just can't spend that much money on a product I don't even know if I'll like.


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Lime Crime*

She said in an interview that she doesn't make them herself, she has a supplier who makes them and she sells them on.


----------



## crystalclear (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Lime Crime*

I heard that there is very little product in the jar which  a long with the things mentioned by others on this thread and the cost of shipping to the UK is apparently not very cheap, which has put me off despite wanting to try them.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Oct 1, 2009)

Ever since Xenia announced that lime crime would be doing lipsticks i was intrigued since she liked funky loud colors. What would they look like? How would they apply? 

When i saw the images of her wearing them on her blog I just knew i had to try them! They looked so opaque and nice. The packaging reminds me of the pink cuteness that the Heatherette lipstick packaging had. 






Lips : Lime Crime Makeup:, So bright, its illegal!

pre-orders start today, and ship out on the 25th. 

are you going to try any?


----------



## KeishaG14 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure about the lipstick, but the eye dust DEFINITELY intrigued me!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 1, 2009)

The link doesn't work for me, it takes me to a page that says "I must have messed up, this page doesn't exist!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips : Lime Crime Makeup:, So bright, its illegal!


They look great, I've planned on getting Centrifushia for a few months now. I LOVE the packaging.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Oct 1, 2009)

.. ok so i would have ordered my few lippies but for some reason its not calculating the discount for gift certificates right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no way im paying 70 something dollars when i have a gift certificate for 50 !

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_The link doesn't work for me, it takes me to a page that says "I must have messed up, this page doesn't exist!"

Lips : Lime Crime Makeup:, So bright, its illegal!


They look great, I've planned on getting Centrifushia for a few months now. I LOVE the packaging._

 
Humm i dont know why it wouldn't work for you .. it works for me? Odd.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't wait to try this.  They are so pigmented and opaque.  I love the range of colors and packaging - it does remind me of Heatherette too.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Oct 2, 2009)

A friend of mine is crazy about this brand because she's in that phase of trying to look bright and punkish. Lol.

I'm interested in getting the blue lippie and maybe one of the violet ones. The eye dusts also look cool. I'll have to look further when I get back from my trip to Japan.


----------



## nico (Oct 3, 2009)

They look great IMO


----------



## MK09 (Oct 3, 2009)

I would be more interested if it wasnt for the children's toy isle, play makeup packaging and design lol


----------



## Padmita (Oct 3, 2009)

I pre-ordered Cosmopop and Airborne Unicorn, but they all look delicious! I'm curious to see how they will wear, but they seem really pigmented and Xenia really whipped up some beautiful shades there! IMO they have the potential to be her biggest hit yet...


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Oct 3, 2009)

I am definitely intrigued, but I think I will wait for swatches.
These do look promising!


----------



## MACPixie (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm looking forward to these. I've held off buying the eye dusts because they're quite expensive for the amount that you get, but I just saw the blog post where she says they're being repackaged and we will now be getting double the amount for the same price!! Definitely will be ordering when those appear!


----------



## Artemisia (Oct 5, 2009)

Ohh I definitely need the fuchsia and the red lipstick and some of those eye dusts.
And the packaging is mega cute!
Would almost buy it for the packaging alone


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 9, 2009)

They are so cute but the whole re-packaging saga has totally put me off this brand.

xoxo


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 10, 2009)

As soon as I saw these I wanted like...6 of them. I love the pinks, purples and that one red is just gorgeous. I'm also (oddly, for me) liking that light creamy orange color. Sorry, I didn't look up the names, I'm just going by memory of the colors,lol. So pretty. I've tried some of their eye dusts to review for my blog and really liked them. They're nice and bright.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 10, 2009)

that purple looks sweet imma buy it


----------



## Violenza (Oct 11, 2009)

Apparently all the eyedusts are repackaged mineral makeup from other companies, like 'beauty from the earth', for example: you can get lime criminal by buying 'envy' from bfte.
Where the lippies come from, no clue, but they're even more expensive than MAC and they have professionals working on their formulas and such, DD has.. what? a website.

Will The Real Slim Shady Please Stand Up. |Lipsticks & Lightsabers

There's more to read if you google 'lime crime repackage'.

This is also rather interesting:
Funny Face's place: Lime Crime Makeup Dilemma


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Violenza* 

 
_Apparently all the eyedusts are repackaged mineral makeup from other companies, like 'beauty from the earth', for example: you can get lime criminal by buying 'envy' from bfte.
Where the lippies come from, no clue, but they're even more expensive than MAC and they have professionals working on their formulas and such, DD has.. what? a website.

Will The Real Slim Shady Please Stand Up. |Lipsticks & Lightsabers

There's more to read if you google 'lime crime repackage'.

This is also rather interesting:
Funny Face's place: Lime Crime Makeup Dilemma_

 
Man that company is shady. I find it hard to believe that this is an original product either and I think it's just a matter of time before we find out where the lipsticks are sourced from.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Oct 28, 2009)

Even though I found out about all that bad stuff only recently, I still can't help but like their setup! Such pretty packaging! I have almost all of their stuff and have ordered every lippy except styletto and retrofuturist (which is the red and the black, because I already have a nice red and black lippy). If I had the chance though, I would have bought the similar shades from Beauty From the Earth which at a much more fair price. But sadly as I said, I only recently found out that they were repackaged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which was after I bought all the dusts.

I hope the lipsticks aren't repackaged shades though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that wouldn't be very good. But Xenia did do a post on her blog about how she made them so it sounds like she did these from scratch. With the magic dusts, I thought I'd finally found a brand with bright, new, original colours, then I found information about the magic dusts and repackaging and even though I still like limecrime (like the set-up and Xenia's tutorials etc.), I lost a lot of respect for the company. A lot of that stuff does go on though with cosmetics and I just don't understand how someone could re-sell something already created, or copy off of someone else's work and say it's their own shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think when you create your own thing it feels SO much more rewarding!

@MK09: The packaging is supposed to be like that IMO. It's all about sunshine, lollipops.  Look at the lipstick collection name: candyfuture! And remember though having nice packaging is a bonus, it's about the product that's inside in the end, cause that's what you're using on your body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I personally like it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Violenza: Thanks for the links! I'm about to check them out


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Violenza* 

 
_Apparently all the eyedusts are repackaged mineral makeup from other companies, like 'beauty from the earth', for example: you can get lime criminal by buying 'envy' from bfte.
Where the lippies come from, no clue, but they're even more expensive than MAC and they have professionals working on their formulas and such, DD has.. what? a website.

Will The Real Slim Shady Please Stand Up. |Lipsticks & Lightsabers

There's more to read if you google 'lime crime repackage'.

This is also rather interesting:
Funny Face's place: Lime Crime Makeup Dilemma_

 
Thank you so much for the links and information. I had no idea whatsoever!


----------



## Meisje (Oct 28, 2009)

Those links are interesting; I don't know enough about makeup reselling/repackaging to really contribute but I can relate to the horrible feeling you get when you realize something you bought has been misrepresented to you.

I really enjoy her blogging, and I remember this post about creating the lipsticks; so even if the shadows are repackaged, it seems like the lipsticks were her creation:

So How Do You Make Lipstick? | Doe Deere Blogazine

I work in branding/design and the packaging is perfect for this brand and its positioning. This makeup isn't intended for the average makeup buyer or anyone looking to appear conservative. It's eccentric. It would be really weird for it to be in understated, neutral packages. And the Doe Deere "brand" itself is carried over onto the makeup, so pink and unicorns really make sense here.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 29, 2009)

I've never heard of Xenia makeup. Where can it be purchased at?? I love the colors!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

i love the look of the lipstciks but will need to read reviews before i buy any first. i don't want to waste my money on fab packaging but not so fab product. so if you have them please let us know your thorughts on texture, how long the last and such please!


----------



## Meisje (Oct 29, 2009)

I checked MUA for reviews but they don't have any reviews of the lipsticks. I am also curious to hear what people who have bought them think of the formula/colors.


----------



## LaLu (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_
I really enjoy her blogging, and I remember this post about creating the lipsticks; so even if the shadows are repackaged, it seems like the lipsticks were her creation:

So How Do You Make Lipstick? | Doe Deere Blogazine_

 
Just to say that post of hers is touched upon in various 'Lime Crime is a rip-off' posts too on beauty blogs and it seems it's been staged.

Several people involved in make-up labs have come forward and said that there is NO WAY she'd be allowed in a lab without all the proper hygenic dressing and in NO WAY would she be allowed to test them on the back of her hands. That right there is an insane breach of health and safety and everything in the lab would have to be chucked. 
Also: the machine in the picture isn't even plugged in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She claims they're completely from scratch also. Not true. The way making make-up works, is you take an already created one in and the tweak the colours and formula. There's been speculation that the lipsticks are also just repackaged Stargazer as there are some pretty similar colours. 
First reviews have been that these are alot darker than the given pictures and aren't opaque at all. 

I'm staying away to be completely honest. She has a reputation for making people delete bad reviews, closing down entire comment sections and her customer relation record is awful.
Then there was the whole 'faked charity appeal' furore a few years ago.. 
Just not honest enough for me and way too expensive.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm probably way too naive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't buy from there anyway. If I'm going to purchase stuff that has a high-end price, I'll only do it if I can see/swatch it first.

I have to be honest, I still love the blog. It's interesting and really visually stimulating.


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 31, 2009)

Like I've said before, the packaging is amazing but I just don't like the company and how it's run. It makes me angry.

xoxo


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

wow - after hearing all this and having a nosey around myself i don't think i'll be gettinng any of her cosmetics.


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Nov 1, 2009)

I had a sniff around and i won't be buying( my other daughter wanted some of their lippies)because customer relations and other ethics are very important to me


----------



## x_ladydanger (Nov 5, 2009)

This blog is interesting More Giggling  Gothique

Doesn't look like she made any of her products. I'm glad I didn't buy any!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Nov 5, 2009)

She posted up a video on youtube about all the rumors that have been floating around.


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 5, 2009)

Well that certainly throws a spanner in the works!


----------



## Tahti (Nov 5, 2009)

Omg LOVE LOVE LOVE for D'Lilac, it looks like a super opaque version of Lavender Whip - hurrah!!!
Must buy it ;O the packaging reminds me of when I was young too, all girly and fun ^_^


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 5, 2009)

Why do these remind me of the OCC liptars, but in a stick form? The colors and opacity is really pulling me, but at $16 a pop, I think I'll go for liptars...


----------



## hickle (Nov 7, 2009)

I've never tried any of Lime Crime's makeup, but I have read her tutorials which I've enjoyed.  I didn't see the link to Xenia's response in this thread, and I figure it's worth listening to her side of the story: Lime Crime here to stay! | Doe Deere Blogazine 

I do see what the blogger Lillian means about Xenia looking for sympathy with her story about how hard it was for her to come to America with her family.  At the same time though, when I was reading through the comments left on Lillian's post about her Lime Crime Lipstick Dilemma, I did get the sense that a lot of the commenters were jealous.  Xenia is kind of a goth version of Tila Tequila, in that she has become a bit of celebrity through myspace/youtube.  Much like Tila Tequila, I think the reason females like her is because they want to be her, and those that don't feel threatened by her.  When I read Xenia's blog posts, sometimes I think she's cool, and sometimes I think she's coming off as a pretentious bitch.  

I guess what I'm saying is I think the truth lies somewhere in between both sides of the story.  I don't doubt that Xenia sold some crappy quality clothes, and I wouldn't be surprised if when confronted with it she told people to fuck off because it was their fault for buying her shit in the first place.  On the other hand, I do believe what Xenia was saying about not being able to get to where she is today by lying, cheating, and being an all around bitch.  However, I felt her little speech at the end about how hard her life was when she first got to America to be absolutely irrelevant and a pathetic plea for sympathy.  

Even if Xenia was a total bitch to Lillian one time, I don't think it's a reason to boycott Lime Crime all together.  People make mistakes.  The lesson for Xenia here is that if she's going to be the spokesmodel/face of her company, then she needs to stay out of the internet drama.  

Regarding the allegations of her products being repackaged from other companies, I think if you took any eye shadow from your favorite brand, be it MAC, Smashbox, Urban Decay, etc., you can probably find a dupe for it somewhere out there.  

As an advocate of free speech, I believe everybody has the right to post whatever they want on the internet.  Unless Xenia can prove that she absolutely did all the testing in the labs exactly as she says she did, she can't tell people to take down their blog posts because they are libel.  At the end of the day, each of us has our own mind which we will have to make up on our own.  The one thing that kind of bothers me about this thread is how quick people are to jump on the anti-Xenia bandwagon.  I don't think it's fair to formulate your opinion on Lime Crime based on one person's negative experience with the founder of the brand.  If there's one thing I'd ask of all of you it's that you look at the information presented critically before making up your mind one way or another.

That being said, I'll probably pick up some samples from beauty from the earth before I do at Lime Crime.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

hhmmm i watched her video and i do feel sorry for her. however yes she should have left out the little story because it has nothing to do with the original point of the video.

however that said unfortunately i think the stuff is quite pricey for what it is, and i can't help but think you can't get smoke without fire. i'll stay buying other brands for now


----------



## Meisje (Nov 8, 2009)

I watched the video and I felt bad for her. After watching it, I choose to believe that she's genuine. She needs thicker skin --- if she continues to be successful and gets that emotional and defensive over people not liking her company, she's going to turn herself inside out.

Healthy skepticism should always be applied to what you read online. So much of it is unsourced and based in opinion.

At this point it would benefit her to consult a Public Relations person. They would definitely have advised against that video and gotten her to address this in a different way.

(edit: the forum kept turning the p and r for public relations into "Page Ranking"? wtf)


----------



## hickle (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree w/ what you said about taking everything w/ a grain of salt in regards to what you read online.  I think people are being a little vicious towards her when they say that she is completely ripping off these other lines and repackaging their products.  The truth is, if you want to buy an entire ounce of loose pigment for $4 you're free to do so and mix your own colors and whatever else you want to do with them.  Xenia is selling a service, which is the packaging and color selection.  If you look at that wholesale pigment site, they have over 200 color choices!  That seems pretty overwhelming to me.  The service Xenia is providing is valid and useful.  I feel like some people would be calling her a scam artist unless she was grinding pigments with a pestle and mortar herself!  I think a less vindictive way to structure everyone's criticisms of Lime Crime's colors would be to say, "Beauty from the Earth's Green Apple is a great dupe for Lime Crime's Elf" instead of "Xenia is just repackaging BFTE's green apple."

I'm going to stop caring now.


----------



## LillianLow (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello,
I'm Lillian. Hickle i'm afraid you got me confused with someone else, i never said she was looking for sympathy in her video (when she said how hard it was coming to america) other people did though. Oh and after the dress fiasco she sent me an email which was just about how hard her life was without offering any form of apology.
The thing that i objected to the video because she implied that anyone with a complaint about her was lying.
And i absolutely agree that if it was just what she said about my Mum it would be no reason to boycott her, but she's done so much dodgy stuff in the past! And even then i'm not asking anyone to Boycott her i just want all the information to be available so people can make a fully informed decision


----------



## Ciani (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the look of the packaging but I *unfortunately* bought 5 of her magic dust eyeshadows and I was really sad as well as mad at myself for wasting $60 on something I already owned at least 4 of the 5 from Beauty from the Earth.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hickle* 

 
_
*As an advocate of free speech, I believe everybody has the right to post whatever they want on the internet.  Unless Xenia can prove that she absolutely did all the testing in the labs exactly as she says she did, she can't tell people to take down their blog posts because they are libel.*  At the end of the day, each of us has our own mind which we will have to make up on our own.  The one thing that kind of bothers me about this thread is how quick people are to jump on the anti-Xenia bandwagon.  I don't think it's fair to formulate your opinion on Lime Crime based on one person's negative experience with the founder of the brand.  If there's one thing I'd ask of all of you it's that you look at the information presented critically before making up your mind one way or another._

 

This is a very important point that keeps striking me, and it's probably the reason why her new video grates on me. I mean, people come up with theories all the time ("JFK's death was a government conspiracy," for example), but you don't have to believe them. She's made her speech, now she has to produce products to back her reputation up rather than attempt to make everyone with a negative review remove said review.

However, I would like to point out that not buying Lime Crime and/or pointing out that cheaper products are the same thing isn't necessarily "anti-Xenia." I won't buy Lime Crime's "magic eye dusts"--or most pigments, for that matter--because I just order samples from TKB Trading, and they are more than enough for me. I'm the same way with MAC: I'd rather look around for weeks to buy drugstore eyeshadows that work just as well as a $15 MAC shadow than just rush out to buy a MAC shadow because it's trendy and looks good, but that doesn't make me "anti-MAC." It just makes me thrifty (or cheap, depending on your opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I will look around for lipsticks in similar shades for at least a month before I even think about plonking down $16 of my hard-earned money for a single shade. If I can't find any, then okay, Xenia wins $50-some bucks from me. But if I can find some for even half the cost, my money goes to the other company, and I will not be afraid to say, "Hey, these lipsticks are pretty much the same thing and are half the price."


----------



## Ulrikke (Nov 17, 2009)

Could any of you that has both the Limecrime and Beauty from the earth products post pictures?


----------



## Kragey (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ulrikke* 

 
_Could any of you that has both the Limecrime and Beauty from the earth products post pictures?_

 

Several links are provided in previous entries that show swatches comparing the two, as well as TKB Trading, the company that supplies BftE's micas.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't know if you guys have seen this or not:
YouTube - WSITN: Lime Crime Lipstick Review


----------



## astronaut (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm getting the airborne unicorn lipstick. Don't care what some say. I've been a fan of hers for years.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Nov 17, 2009)

Recently came across this review. I was interested in trying these lipsticks out, but after reading this, they don't really sound worth the price...
emeraldsrain: Lime Crime Review


----------



## Kragey (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_I don't know if you guys have seen this or not:
YouTube - WSITN: Lime Crime Lipstick Review_

 

I absolutely LOVE Richie Nickel; I think he's a doll, and his make-up is always flawless. But...it's hard for him to find an item that DOESN'T work for him. He uses plenty of primer and is just amazing at make-up application. The fact that so many other reviews say the formula is drying and difficult is the view I'm more likely to go with, not because I'm all, "OMG I HATE LIME CRIME," because I'm not, but because his review is the only glowing one I've found, and because he IS just that damn good.

If that makes sense, LOL!

I knew he was going to be all, "OMG D'LILAC." The man has a ridiculous number of pastel purple and pink lip colors.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VanillaGorilla* 

 
_But Xenia did do a post on her blog about how she made them so it sounds like she did these from scratch._

 
The thing is, she claimed the same thing about the eye dusts from the beginning, and even in response to the people coming out saying they were dupes. Repacking is one thing, *being a liar* is another.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 20, 2009)

Because this has turned in to a general discussion about LC, I have to ask what's going on here: E Y E S H A D O W S L U T S

And I'm not being a wench, I'm seriously curious as to what all of the fuss about. We post "dupe lists" all the time; what's the issue with somebody posting a LC dupe list?

The lukewarm review, too...why complain about it? Lots of companies get crap reviews, and they just move on and fix their product or make new ones. I just posted a semi-crappy review of Wet n' Wild lipsticks that said you have to crush them to make them usable, so are they going to make me remove that review?


EDIT: Apparently, there's a blog response -- http://www.doedeereblogazine.com/art...ternet-bullies


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 20, 2009)

Kinda typical of Xenia - she's gotta call her internet lawyer if anyone doesn't agree with her.

I've been following her for quite awhile, back when she still did Sky Salt, even (because someone touted her less-than-mediocre singing ability on the forum of another band, and I wound up giving it a 10-second shot). She's always seemed kinda fakey, always seemed to like drama. Yes, she posted some cool eyeshadow looks, but that's where it ends. She's a complete sheep, copying everyone else, she just has a louder baaaa than others.


----------



## hickle (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_And I'm not being a wench, I'm seriously curious as to what all of the fuss about. We post "dupe lists" all the time; what's the issue with somebody posting a LC dupe list?_

 
There's a difference between saying "Apple green is a good dupe for lime criminal" and "Xenia is repackaging eye shadows from Beauty from the Earth."  

Xenia is totally burying herself with the multiple responses to the internet drama.  I wish she'd read this and realize she needs to stop giving people responses because that's what they're looking for.  All her posts make her look like an egomaniac.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hickle* 

 
_Xenia is totally burying herself with the multiple responses to the internet drama.  I wish she'd read this and realize she needs to stop giving people responses because that's what they're looking for.  All her posts make her look like an egomaniac._

 
That first video was understandable but now it's starting to seem... kind of shrill. Responding just the once (if at all) and moving on would have been advisable.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy Crap! I'll never give limecrime a cent!

Edit:12/2/09
Gothique's cached blog entry"LimeCrime-A history" has been removed. Totes wish I would have copy+pasted! It was fantastic!

You won't find this on Gothique's blog anymore because Doe Deere threatened to sue her unless she took it down.
It's cached.
Lime Crime Lipstick, A Review  Gothique
This too.
Accidental Discovery  Gothique
Or this.
YouTube - unusual Lip colours and a rant about Lime Crime makeup Part 1
YouTube - Lime Crime MakeUp Review
The Straight Dope, From Doe Deere | afrobella
The entry followed by the comments offer insight. 
Will The Real Slim Shady Please Stand Up. |Lipsticks & Lightsabers
Damning!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 24, 2009)

More Holy Crap!
I can't believe this is what the Xenia said!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Xenis speaks u guise! |Lipsticks & Lightsabers
Wow!
Mineral Mayhem v2.0 |Lipsticks & Lightsabers
Mineral Mayhem v2.5 - Mutiny. |Lipsticks & Lightsabers
Lime Crime: So Ordinary It Should Be Illegal. |Lipsticks & Lightsabers
Just damn!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 24, 2009)

I went :O.O: when I saw this.








After all this stuff came out, I don't support Limecrime, but a little part of me is thinking maaaaaybe it's going just a tad too far. 
However, I guess I would be equally upset as some of the other users if I had bought make-up from Xenia and got completely ripped.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 24, 2009)

Some interesting reads there - thank you!

Also, I love the second video you posted - she said her mind with an "I dare you to shut me up" attitude, and it had me nodding in agreement the entire time.

Edit: I agree, that picture's just a bit much, but that ex-supporter is pissed as all heck and if it makes her feel better to sketch that out, then so be it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I just might be overwhelmed with all of it. It's very interesting to read, though, and like I mentioned, I would probably be equally pissed off.

I'm very disappointed since I was such a huge fan of her tutorials for years.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Violenza* 

 
_Apparently all the eyedusts are repackaged mineral makeup from other companies, like 'beauty from the earth', for example: you can get lime criminal by buying 'envy' from bfte.
Where the lippies come from, no clue, but they're even more expensive than MAC and they have professionals working on their formulas and such, DD has.. what? a website.

Will The Real Slim Shady Please Stand Up. |Lipsticks & Lightsabers

There's more to read if you google 'lime crime repackage'.

This is also rather interesting:
Funny Face's place: Lime Crime Makeup Dilemma_

 
I'm disappointed by the people who wrote these articles. We live in a capitalist society. How do you think retail works? Companies buy from wholesalers and then jack the price up. Most of the time wholesalers only sell to retail companies in large quantities, so even though its cheaper you have to place much bigger orders at a time to get the wholesale price. 

And further more I think there is too much bashing going on towards Xenia and Lime Crime, when the other company "BFTE" is doing the exact same thing but charge MORE (LC is $12 for .07oz. BFTE is $6.60 for .03oz.). Yes, yes BTFE designs their own colors as well, but did they have such a large selection when they started out years ago? Probably not. As they became more popular, they can afford to carry a more diverse selection.

The lipsticks are probably more expensive because she is just starting out and isn't ordering in huge quantities. MAC has a number of other things to pay for than a small company, but they are operating in much higher quantities and can afford to make huge orders in advance at a lower cost.

I have followed Xenia for a number of years (I was a fan of her band Sky Salt and when she first did her makeup tutorials) and she's is one of the sweetest people I've ever known. It's a shame that people who really don't have any idea what they're talking about are attacking this poor girl who is just following the same retail practices as most companies in this country. If you would rather buy straight from the wholesaler, go right ahead. Lime Crime and BTFE put more time into putting their names out, packaging, etc. than a wholesaler would. 

Why is everyone getting on her case for selling a product for cheaper than another retailer? Where are the hate articles when BTFE first came out and their prices were higher than a wholesaler?


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 24, 2009)

lyttleravyn, I think you're missing the point. By a mile.

People wouldn't mind the private label outsourcing if *she would just admit it*.

Instead, she's claiming that TKB, one of the biggest suppliers of micas/pigments to mineral makeup companies, copied HER, even though they've been in business since 1994 and have been selling these colors a lot longer than she has.

Her entire line has been comparison swatched with untouched TKB pigments, and she makes YouTube videos telling everyone that she makes everything herself? Really? She makes videos of her throwing iron oxide in a bag with other colors to mix them, when it was outted that iron oxide actually *cannot* be mixed that way, because it's too clumpy, sticky, and won't blend?

I've been following her since Sky Salt, too. And if people believe her persona, then obviously that's something I need to suck it up and accept. But personally, I'm pissed off that she thinks she can threaten to sue people like Gothique for saying that her lipsticks are too pigmented and stained her lips.

Sue for what? It's not libel, slander, defamation. In fact, Xenia can get in trouble for making her bogus legal threats more than she can get Gothique in trouble for saying Lime Crime lipsticks aren't very good.

Xenia has no leg to stand on except the stick she seems to have up her butt.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not missing the point. I was referring to the two articles I quoted. I completely understand if people are upset with her for other reasons, I'm not referring to them.

In the first article he says that she "had the gall to allegedly suggest that the wholesale company had "similar" products because it copied them." However when you follow the link that he includes, her actual response does not make her sound like the whiny bitch he thinks she is. In my opinion, her response "The observation you made is an example of how competitors follow and try to imitate something that's been successful." could be taken more than 1 way. In no way do I read that and think she said that the wholesaler is copying her colors. 

Speaking of the wholesaler, what is their stance on the matter? I'd be curious to see if she is just buying directly from them or if maybe she was working with them and wanted to see how minerals are actually made. She has been talking about doing her only makeup line for years, why a huge farce if she was just going to buy and repackage something she found on the internet?

And really, at this point, what does it matter? Let her do what she wants to do, and if people don't agree with it then they don't have to buy from her. I just think its getting really out of hand with a huge "scandal."


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, in all fairness, there's plenty of screencaps and photos and the like proving she edits or deletes comments. Google caches, too.

As for TKB, they refuse to comment apparently - people have already tried contacting them. I don't think anyone's determined the company that makes her lipsticks yet, though.

And yes, you're right, we could just let her do what she wants to do. But there's already been many dissatisfied customers, and as long as she continues the way she's going, there will continue to be new dissatisfied customers, who did not hear about the scandal and did not know what they were getting until they got it.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 25, 2009)

I think if people are interested in this brand then they should look for legitimate reviews of the products, not be bombarded with rants about things that are unrelated to the quality of product. Its the same thing with every brand of makeup out there. Lets say for example, Fyrinnae. I haven't tried this brand but I've heard about them and read some reviews online. Am I going to dive in and buy $100 worth of product? Of course not, I'm going to buy 1-3 and maybe share an order with a friend to cut down on shipping. If I don't like the product I chalk it up to lesson learned and don't buy from them again. I don't go on a smear campaign on the internet because I didn't like them. 

It's one thing to say "the product is not bad, the packaging could be better...a similar product can be purchased from XXX" and another to have videos, blogs, etc. throwing out accusations when even the company making the colors haven't commented. I don't see what a so-called "scandal" has to do with purchasing makeup. I guess it's the same thing with how some people don't agree with MAC's business practices on bumping out freelance artists. I guess a large corporation is harder to attack than one girl.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I think if people are interested in this brand then they should look for legitimate reviews of the products, not be bombarded with rants about things that are unrelated to the quality of product....

It's one thing to say "the product is not bad, the packaging could be better...a similar product can be purchased from XXX"...._

 
And the sad part about that is, Gothique posted a review that was mostly along those lines. Yes, she did make it clear that she did not like how Lime Crime was run or how Xenia seems to act, but she also made it clear that she was trying hard to make an unbiased review.

A lot of good honest reviews do when Xenia threatens legal action upon people if they don't take them down, eh? A lot of good honest reviews do when it's well known that Xenia doesn't allow any rating/review below a 4 on any product on her website.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 26, 2009)

BTFE admitted they bought from a wholesaler though.
And have renamed everything they buy from TKB their "primary pigments." They were honest, so no bashing for honesty.

And cheaper? Limecrime's shadows are cheaper than TKB's? 

Limecrime $12 for 0.14oz of product?
TKB -------$4  for 1oz of product?

TKB is pretty WIN.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Nov 26, 2009)

From what I can tell, Gothique's review was very thorough and did exactly all the recommended things that should be discussed. She paid for some lipsticks, kind of liked and kind of didn't like them, and talked about it. There is nothing wrong with that. This situation only makes the Xenia/Doe/whatever not only appear to care more about little profits over customer satisfaction and long-term operation of her product line, but it also makes her look petty and juvenile. She can make videos as much as she wants, but actions speak louder than words.

From what I can see, there is fault from both sides. People are watching Xenia and expecting her to mess up. Then Xenia herself isn't helping by letting the drama get to her, receiving it, and then making matters worse for her by taking direct action against her customers.

I say, speech is still free in this country and anyone should be allowed to say anything about anyone as long as it's not a threat and you're not under some sort of contract, which none of you are. No one has the right to demand abridgement of their customer's rights to write a review. I for one, have decided not to purchase her lipsticks after having seen the blue swatches because I just wasn't too thrilled about it.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 26, 2009)

Aside from the rest of it - Why are people so sure that all the comments on blogs being attributed to her are actually HER? A lot of them don't sound like her writing "voice" to me. The word choice, capitalization, and the way some of them are punctuated are just off. And in one, Lime Crime was spelled wrong.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 26, 2009)

Those comments, I have no clue. I'm not sure they are her, or aren't her, there's arguments for both sides (for example, she claims that she doesn't comment anywhere online, so it's never her, but as people have pointed out, that creates the perfect opportunity for her to spew insults and have most people think it isn't her). However, as I said above there's proof of her deleting/editing things (her twitter is a good one, she's been taking back tweets when she shoots her mouth off, and the thing is, it only removes them from her main page - the page for the individual tweet still exists on twitter - so that can't be faked), so who knows.


----------



## user79 (Nov 27, 2009)

I think some bloggers have def gone above and beyond to ruin her reputation and her company, but I also think it's absolutely pathetic that she made a blogger who purchased her cosmetics remove a bad review by threatening legal action. I'm surprised the blogger complied - Limecrime had no legal footing to do so.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_
And cheaper? Limecrime's shadows are cheaper than TKB's? 

Limecrime $12 for 0.14oz of product?
TKB -------$4  for 1oz of product?

TKB is pretty WIN._

 
In my post I was referring to BTFE. While the price you pay is less, the price per amount is more than Lime Crime. 

When you buy wholesale you will almost always pay a cheaper price. I haven't researched TKB at all, but in general wholesalers can afford to sell for less because you have to buy in larger quantities.


----------



## bhevarri (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_In my post I was referring to BTFE. While the price you pay is less, the price per amount is more than Lime Crime. 

When you buy wholesale you will almost always pay a cheaper price. I haven't researched TKB at all, but in general wholesalers can afford to sell for less because you have to buy in larger quantities._

 
The whole reason people are upset is that not only did xenia say all of her stuff was new and different, when really it's just repackaged wholesale colors, but on top of that, they aren't even mixed with any sort of base. If you compare a color from TKB with the supposed dupe from lime crime, the ingredients are identical. You can order a sample from TKB- a tablespoon of mica- for 1.50
if she mixed some new colors or even added bases to make them into real eyeshadow it would be okay, but she just puts an ingredient into a jar and sells it, and that bothers me.


----------



## hickle (Nov 29, 2009)

What bothers me is how people are "bothered" by Xenia.  She may or may not be an unpleasant person -- I'm not debating that.  If you're going to critique her company, you should be critiquing "Lime Crime" and not "Xenia".  I know it's a bit of a paradox to seperate Xenia from Lime Crime, since she uses her popularity to push her Lime Crime products, but I really do feel like a lot of the charges against Lime Crime are really personal vitriol directed against Xenia.  If you really dislike Lime Crime for whatever reasons, keep your critiques of it professional and unbiased -- it will make your argument much more persuasive.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think some bloggers have def gone above and beyond to ruin her reputation and her company, but I also think it's absolutely pathetic that she made a blogger who purchased her cosmetics remove a bad review by threatening legal action. I'm surprised the blogger complied - Limecrime had no legal footing to do so._

 
Isn't that impossible to do?
Sue someone for a bad review?
It's their opinion....on a product?


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 30, 2009)

^I think it _might_ be considered libel. But I'm not too sure.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hickle* 

 
_What bothers me is how people are "bothered" by Xenia.  She may or may not be an unpleasant person -- I'm not debating that.  If you're going to critique her company, you should be critiquing "Lime Crime" and not "Xenia".  I know it's a bit of a paradox to seperate Xenia from Lime Crime, since she uses her popularity to push her Lime Crime products, but I really do feel like a lot of the charges against Lime Crime are really personal vitriol directed against Xenia.  If you really dislike Lime Crime for whatever reasons, keep your critiques of it professional and unbiased -- it will make your argument much more persuasive._

 
I completely agree. I went back and read/watched all the reviews of Lime Crime above and anyone who says that those reviews are unbiased didn't read or watch them. There is sarcasm and attitude given in every single review. Even if I knew nothing about Xenia and Lime Crime, I wouldn't take those reviews seriously. A completely unbiased review wouldn't have include personal remarks and they wouldn't have to say that they are "trying" to give an unbiased review. 

In Gothique's review when she goes over the swatches, she says that the orange isn't a unique color and she could find dupes right away. However, looking at her own swatches, the orange is completely different from the 'dupes' she swatched. Further down she says for the fuchsia that she had so many dupes that she didn't need to list them. Well, hello? I thought in a review, if you had comparable dupes, you listed them. Just another shining example of her attitude against Xenia/Lime Crime coming through. 

I actually haven't purchased from Xenia, and most likely won't since its a little too expensive for me. However, I think its ridiculous how people are going out of their way to go on a smear campaign against her. And again I agree with hickle, critique should be against the company not Xenia personally.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think some bloggers have def gone above and beyond to ruin her reputation and her company, but I also think it's absolutely pathetic that she made a blogger who purchased her cosmetics remove a bad review by threatening legal action. I'm surprised the blogger complied - Limecrime had no legal footing to do so._

 
From my basic knowledge of defamation or libel as some jurisdictions refer to it, Xenia could probably sue under such a tort. Since a lot of the criticisms are directed at her personally and not the product, she could very well make a case for defamation. Had the reviews stuck the products only, and not the person, then there would be less scope for legal action. 

I agree with the above comments that critiques should stick to the product/company, not the person...


----------



## lara (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm surprised anyone is still shocked that someone on the internet has used a cosmetic branding wholesale service.


----------



## Delta Cephei (Nov 30, 2009)

I really like Xenia and she's *always *been nice to me and i'm not even a paying customer. (got samples for my website to review) I say it's really a shame that some are really doing anything to bring Xenia down and to destroy her company. 

No one seems to have proof that she actually does just repackage things do they? Anyway I still like her, her company and absolutely love her appearance and the packaging of her products and I would purchase if I wanted anything. I really like her new lipstick line, especially Cosmopop. 

Some reviews I saw about the products are negative because they don't like Xenia, it's not always about the products and that's a shame.. 

I haven't seen Xenia's reactions on the whole thing so I can't say anything about that.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 30, 2009)

Delta, no offense, but you really think everyone giving a negative review only does it because they don't like the person behind the company? Including people on this forum, who have said they don't like the products?

Personally, I didn't have any real issue with her until I saw how she started reacting to the repacking controversy. Whether you believe she does it or not, she acted like a *petulent child*. Frankly, her behavior as a business owner in the last year has been rather disgusting. Not to say that some naysayers haven't taken it to far, but she has stooped to their level and then some. Two wrongs do not make a right, and we all know that.

As for the repacking, as I have said, her entire line's been swatched next to duplicate TKB pigments. Since TKB is a major cosmetic ingredient supplier, and has been selling the colors *years* longer than she has, it makes her claim that she creates her colors herself kinda shoddy. We're not going to see actual proof of it better than that, because Xenia's in too deep now and isn't going to change her story that TKB, and everyone else with duplicate colors who has been in business longer than she has, copied her.


Edit: also, here's what I consider to be a pretty honest review of LC cosmetics: http://www.lipsticksandlightsabers.c...should-be.html She said she was really hyped up and looking forward to getting the shadows only to be extremely disappointed. Yes, her review does have an angry tone to it in parts (I think most of us would have been the same were we in her shoes), however, she made no digs whatsoever towards Xenia, and did a good job of keeping it on the products themselves and Lime Crime as a company. And if anything, she went in biased expecting good product because of the positive things she had heard from others.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm watching the video of Xenia right now. Am I the only person who sees that she blinks like crazy when she says she makes everything for her company? She definitely should of leaved out the story. That wasn't even relevant to the whole point of the video.


----------



## nebbish (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think this has been posted, but.... an honest review of Lime Crime lipsticks. Xenia freaked and threatened to sue if the chick who posted it didn't take it down and put up an apology.
That's drama, and I don't particularly care. What I *do* care, is what was said *IN* the perfectly honest review, which I found to be quite helpful in my consideration of the lipsticks.
I, personally, love the packaging. I'm a little kid at heart, so the pink & glitter & unicorns are wonderful XD. However, I'm not gonna buy lipstick that other people have said is chalky/doesn't go on as it should/etc. when I have to pay $15 for it and don't get a refund if I don't like it.

The eye dust thing ... I've heard from numerous sources that she repackages from TKB. Which is cool, isn't that what TKB does? Basically, you're paying $12 for the packaging. You can buy an *ounce* of whatever color strait from TKB for like $3.50.  Somehow, that's just not fair. I've also heard that a bunch of her color choices aren't actually safe for eyes, cos TKB does a lot of dyes & such. Buut ... I feel like there'd be major legal issues with that. Again, drama, and I don't care.

Hope you guys find that link helpful, however.


----------



## Delta Cephei (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Delta, no offense, but you really think everyone giving a negative review only does it because they don't like the person behind the company? Including people on this forum, who have said they don't like the products?_

 
Oh no, absolutly not. I meant that people who do reviews and be negative about Xenia in the review and not just about the product. I should have made it clearer.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delta Cephei* 

 
_Oh no, absolutly not. I meant that people who do reviews and be negative about Xenia in the review and not just about the product. I should have made it clearer._

 
Thank you for clarifying for me - I read your initial post and was like, "Whaaaaatt?!"


----------



## thezander (Dec 2, 2009)

Hm, I keep getting a server error on the limecrime site... not that I was planning on shopping there though


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes interesting...you can't get to the site today.

I also realize the cache of "LimeCrime: A History" has been removed. Provided some amazing background on Lime Crime and Xenia.

I wish Amy (Shrinkle )Shrinkle would give some dirt on Xenia, when Xenia was her faux-friend anyway.
BTW Shrinkle's Sugar Pill Makeup line is so close to launching and the pics on her blog from her hello kitty fashion show are amazor!!!
She spent years actually making her project according to herself and Petrilude! I can't wait! 













Are you seeing that?!? damn!


----------



## enigmatic (Dec 2, 2009)

it's such a shame... those lipsticks are hot but i really can't bring myself to do business with someone that has so much negative attention/drama. whether any of it's true or not, it's enough to make people stay away. 

it seems like a lot of newer companies are led by childish owners. don't run a business if you can't stay neutral and mature. that's all i'm going to say.


----------



## nebbish (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG WANT. 
I've been so excited for Sugarpill.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Dec 3, 2009)

Sugarpill looks interesting. Her palettes remind me a bit of the make up for ever ones, with a few differences. I love her leopard print hair and ideas. Unfortunately, the fashion shown here isn't my thing. Maybe she'll have more stuff that I like in the future.

@enigmatic: I know what you mean by "newer entrepreneurs being immature." I once worked with some for a magazine and was naive. I didn't know any better, but the more I learned about them, the less fit they seemed to be running a company. I don't know Xenia at all, but IF in fact she's anything like those girls I know, she needs to change. She has way more little girls following her.

WSITN makes me really want the D'lilac lipstick, but with no cheaper samples available, it's just kind of "eh" to me.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

i think they should just give it a rest, im sorry but 'green' isnt a good colour on any of these blog posters...


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the packaging for these!  i just wish they made some normal colors too, lol kinda want to try the red one!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

in fact, i wonder if there's a way to switch a different lipstick into the same pretty tube


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Dec 11, 2009)

This isn't an attack on Xenia the owner at all but if I dropped 16 BUCKS, more than 1 hour of work, on a lipstick that did not live up to its expectations I would definitely post negative reviews on it. If I am dissatisfied with a product, best believe I will spout off to whomever. I think that's where most of these reviews come from, the disillusion and disappointment of throwing money away.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 11, 2009)

i agree with you completely, but to suggest she didnt 'make' her own products is just slander, it isnt based on any proof, is what i meant, i havent bought any of her stuff, cos i thought it was over priced


----------



## Kragey (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queli13* 

 
_in fact, i wonder if there's a way to switch a different lipstick into the same pretty tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Spray paint it pink and slap a unicorn sticker on it.


----------



## LissyJo (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queli13* 

 
_in fact, i wonder if there's a way to switch a different lipstick into the same pretty tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi there! I'm a lurker, but happened to see this comment while seeing peoples opinions on the lime crime thing. You can actually reuse that lipstick case if you wanted. You'd just need a lipstix remix to do it. I was actually thinking about doing the same thing if I don't like her lipstick since the packaging is so cute! HTH


----------



## dazzlepants (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Why do these remind me of the OCC liptars, but in a stick form? The colors and opacity is really pulling me, but at $16 a pop, I think I'll go for liptars..._

 
That's exactly what I thought when I first saw them! 

At least with liptars you know you're getting a good quality product (given that everybody and their mother has reviewed them), rather than relying on blind fandom or just hoping for the best.


----------



## dazzlepants (Dec 17, 2009)

I personally believe that LC initially repackaged her eyeshadows and that they were probably pure mica from TKB, just from reading reviews saying they wouldnt go on smoothly and wouldnt stick. But now I think she's probably added some filler to increase the volume seeing as everybody complained about the tiny amount of product in the jar - so I guess she's technically ~blending her eyeshadows now. -_- 

Not gonna lie, I was intrigued about the lipsticks and had my eye on a few of them. But after seeing Grey's review I realised that I really could get a similar effect elsewhere - no point in shelling out heaps for a little known brand that may not deliver, especially if it's a colour I'm not going to wear often (hello D'Lilac!) 

That being said, as much as I loved the review and found it helpful, I guess I can see where it might be construed as defamatory in parts. Particularly insinuating that theyre repackaged Stargazer, or that she doesnt make them (the 'distributed by Lime Crime' part). I dont particularly believe LC makes them - at least not by working with chemists - but yeah I wouldnt go touting that as fact on my blog :X 

Sorry for my comment being so tl;dr -_-


----------



## crashingg (Dec 17, 2009)

packaging looks tacky but i'm so tempted to buy just for the colors.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Jan 2, 2010)

If anyone is interested this is a link to a repost of "Lime Crime - A History" or the past information of Lime Crime and its owner. 

we leave our prints everywhere we go. - LIME CRIME - A HISTORY (REPOSTED)


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i think they should just give it a rest, im sorry but 'green' isnt a good colour on any of these blog posters..._

 



Are you talking about the "green" eyed monster? Because I'm not getting that from these ladies. I'm reading a lot of angry "this is dishonest, why can't she just say,"Yes, I repackaged pigments early on/now but add filler/I'm changing/revamping the line." I don't get jealousy, but that may because I've bought into the idea that she has been repackaging and I'm searching for those who DON'T. Even if I don't like a company's product, I'm not going to disrespect their efforts. For those who say this is "typical" practice, hear me now: Just because everyone does it, doesn't make it right. I have not bought from L/C because of price. But now I won't because it seems I could get something cheaper somewhere else--the same product. The all-mighty dollar screams louder to be held by me and I'm just not a fan of the company's inability to say "Yes"  or "No."

If you're referring to the penchant these bloggers have for actual green e/s--well, I support that (the green) 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What we have here is  differing opinions. As far as the owner goes, I'm not a fan of her public persona. Perpetually happy people piss me off. And her youtube "don't hate" video grated on my nerves. In my opinion, she is telling a few fibs in there. But of course, I'm a cynic with a high tuned b/s meter. She may not be; I feel that she is.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 10, 2010)

So, any other reviews on this lipsticks? I'm interested in a few of the colors, but I just can't stomach $16 per tube.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 12, 2010)

yes, i think all those bloggers wish they could be as sucessful as her. 

i agree if u dont like a product, fair enough, but to actively say she's ripping people off by not even making her own eyeshadows is stupid, they just want to bring her down to make themselves feel better


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_yes, i think all those bloggers wish they could be as sucessful as her. 

i agree if u dont like a product, fair enough, but to actively say she's ripping people off by not even making her own eyeshadows is stupid, they just want to bring her down to make themselves feel better_

 





Well, I can sing better than her, my friends stick around, and I don't have to make YouTube videos where I blink multiple times a second (remember how excessive blinking is recognized as a tell to lying?). Nope, I'm good.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is just a little food for thought:

Xenia/Doe Deere/Lime Crime is/has been/was "attacked" by bloggers with "claims" of repackaging. They swatched Lime Crime "magic dust" or whatever it is called next to TKB Micas and a few colors from other major wholesalers. The swatches looked pretty close. Xenia/Doe did the same in a youtube video, but her line is obviously applied wet. Any makeup geek knows what a foiled e/s looks like! 

HOWEVER, these bloggers have not just reviewed Lime Crime makeup. They have reviewed major brands and indie companies. Not a single other indie company has gotten angry about a negative review (which, it seems, is what led to this drama). They also shout to the heavens about some indie companies that are EXTREMELY successful. 

Now, here is the bit: If they are JEALOUS of Xenia/Doe/Lime Crime and trying to bring her down, why aren't they doing the same for others?


----------



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

I just found out that it's relatively easy to dupe the popular "milky" finishes on these lipsticks with a little white cream make-up. I may very well do a video on it, cause a lot of my friends are interested in colors like Cosmopop and Great Pink Planet, but are afraid of the staining and can't afford $16+ shipping for a single lipstick.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueMoonDoll* 

 
_Now, here is the bit: If they are JEALOUS of Xenia/Doe/Lime Crime and trying to bring her down, why aren't they doing the same for others?_

 
I don't know about anyone else, but if I were going to be jealous of someone with a homegrown makeup company, I can think of much more successful people than Xenia to be jealous of.

Xenia likes attention and likes being in the spotlight, even if it's negative. She's not much different than Tila Tequila, except she dresses a little more respectable.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't think she's like Tila Tequila at all. Tila makes her living selling herself as a sex object. Doe blogs and sells makeup. They both enjoy attention, and have a flair for the dramatic, but those two qualities can be attributed to 90% of people who make a living in the public eye.

I'm not sure I understand why people who dislike Doe Deere are so very vehement about it? I mean, if I sit down and think about it, I realize Avril Lavigne sucks in pretty much every way imaginable (artistically, professionally, ethically, personality-wise, style-wise), but that's a non-factor in my life. I avoid her "product" and all is well


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I'm not sure I understand why people who dislike Doe Deere are so very vehement about it?_

 
It's not so much that I hate Doe/Xenia/Limey, it's that I hate liars in general. I actually have little to say about her outside of the one or two threads devoted to "her product" here on Specktra.

In fact, I think I've made a much bigger public rant about Taylor Made than I have her, and I first "discovered" her in 2003 or 2004.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I'm not sure I understand why people who dislike Doe Deere are so very vehement about it? I mean, if I sit down and think about it, I realize Avril Lavigne sucks in pretty much every way imaginable (artistically, professionally, ethically, personality-wise, style-wise), but that's a non-factor in my life. I avoid her "product" and all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Because this is a makeup forum and people are passionate about what they spend their hard earned money on and what they put on their face. If you went to a forum for, say, punk music, back when Avril was still doing the whole plaid skirt and raccoon eyes thing and kids thought that was "punk", I'm sure you'd be able to find a lot of  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as well.


----------



## kiss (Feb 6, 2010)

To my surprise I saw these lipsticks at Urban Outfitters and checked them out. I like going on her blog and don't care what other people say about her but honestly I found the lipsticks to be lacking in quality. The packaging looks good from the outside but when you open it, it feels and looks cheap to me. Compared to the MAC heatherette, you can tell that the quality isn't as good. The lipsticks themselves are very bland and smell like chemicals. They were quite opaque though which I liked. The lilac one stood out to me. Would I buy them when I can get a better MAC lipstick cheaper? No. 

On the other hand, she does inspire me how you can your own little makeup line started, market it and have it end up in stores.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I'm not sure I understand why people who dislike Doe Deere are so very vehement about it? I mean, if I sit down and think about it, I realize Avril Lavigne sucks in pretty much every way imaginable (artistically, professionally, ethically, personality-wise, style-wise), but that's a non-factor in my life. I avoid her "product" and all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's kinda why I left my own thread alone. Im so sorry that people had bad experiences with her .. but I wanted to kinda know about the lipsticks, not 87,000 "doe is bad" post (unless if it was about not receiving products after payment -- or about a place with dupes). Not criticizing anything anyone said/ or their feelings. This was just my own personal intent, its specktra and everything make up related goes !

So I went and ordered some .. and I have to say I was pleased with the color pay off. I loved the design of the tube. What I DIDN'T like was the flimsiness of the cap portion of the tube. My one year old cracked the top of one of the lipsticks when he was playing "dont let mommy grab it" with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know if it was, lets say a MAC lipstick cap it wouldn't have cracked, and this had me mad because she charges more then mac. Other then that everything else about them (color pay-off, texture, smell, ect) was fine.


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everybody, I purchased some lipsticks and magic dusts last Wednesday and they arrived today, which I didn't think was too bad since they came all the way from New York to little New Zealand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had concerns about the streakiness of the colour that others had described but had decided to give it a go anyway. I realise in America and other places the cost of these is higher than MAC, but in NZ you would expect to pay $35-40NZD for a lipstick at a MAC counter, however ordering 2 lipsticks and 2 magic dusts cost me $81.80NZD including postage. I couldn't drive up to Auckland (about $60NZD in petrol for a return trip) to buy a single MAC lipstick for less than that, and MAC doesn't ship within NZ. So cost wise I was very, very happy.
Onto quality - I use a lot of YSL lipsticks and I ADORE them, especially the Rouge Volupte line. I found these to be very similar to the Rouge Volupte both in colour pay off and creaminess. It truly was one stroke colour for me, very opaque and not at all streaky as I had been warned. I wore Airborne Unicorn all day and it lasted really well and never felt drying. I also didn't get that crumbly bit I sometimes get on the inside corners of my mouth - not sure how to describe that so that it makes sense to anyone!
I already have one of the Magic Dusts, the multi use shade 'Fairy Wings'. I use it a fair bit, mostly as a blender and highlight colour. I've tried many different brands and I felt the Magic Dusts were on par with one of the MAC shadows I have that I use for a similar purpose, Soft Force from the Style Warriors collection. I still find Dior to be one of the longest lasting shadows I have used. Again, cost wise the Magic Dusts are great for me. They work out at around $18 NZD which is the same as a Maybelline quad here, and half the price of a MAC shadow.
In case you're interested, I have very fair skin (no MAC foundation rating sorry), green eyes, red hair and my eyelids crease really fast with eyeshadow on, so I'm always looking out for a shadow that will last really well.
Hope this helps anyone wanting to steer clear of the Doe Deere/Xenia debate and read about the products themselves.


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Lime Crime*

I really like these products, I've been using the Magic Dusts for about a year now and have just received my first lipsticks. My eyelids crease really, really easily - usually within 2 hours of application without a primer, including with high end brands like MAC, Dior etc. Today I'm wearing Lime Criminal and Twilight from the Magic Dust range, NO primer, just Revlon nude Eyeglide underneath. I applied all this at 10am this morning and it's now 10 to 6pm and there are no creases whatsoever. You can see the pictures under 'Ocean Eyes' in the FOTD. 
I'm loving the lipsticks too, I love YSL's range and find many others too drying but the Lime Crime lippies are highly pigmented, creamy in formulation and long lasting. I did notice some staining on my lips after wearing Centrifuchsia which is a deep berry pink. I didn't mind this but some might. I didn't experience staining after wearing Airborne Unicorn (a light purple) so perhaps it's just the darker, brighter colours that have staining?
Price wise I know MAC is cheaper in the US and maybe UK too but here in NZ it's the reverse. A $12USD Magic Dust will cost me approx $18NZD with shipping to get from New York to NZ whereas a MAC shadow is upwards of $35NZD not including the $60NZD petrol money for a return trip from Auckland, the nearest city which sells MAC. The lipsticks, at $16USD, cost me about $25NZD with shopping, Mac lipsticks are $40+ NZD.
About the jars - the old jars did hold a lot less and they did leak. I have one of these which I keep in a small plastic bag. The packaging has since changed and I'm really happy with the new jars, you get twice the product and it seals up nice and tight.


----------



## swaly (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Lime Crime*

I found their eyeshadows unnecessary since I own all of TKB's colors (which were dirt-cheap in comparison). There might be slight formulation changes from the basic mica, but I know Lime Crime doesn't have anything particularly amazing colorwise.

Their lipsticks, on the other hand, are revelatory. Other than being a bit "soft" and breaking easily, they are amazing colors, incredibly opaque, very moisturizing. If they're too slippery, I just pat some transparent face powder on and apply another layer. Absolutely gorgeous and impossible to find dupes anywhere else. Their customer service was great too--they replaced a broken lipstick immediately without asking for the broken one back, and gave me a coupon for $20 off since I ordered a full set before they offered their discount set price.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Lime Crime*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I found their eyeshadows unnecessary since I own *all of TKB's colors* (which were dirt-cheap in comparison). There might be slight formulation changes from the basic mica, but I know Lime Crime doesn't have anything particularly amazing colorwise.

Their lipsticks, on the other hand, are revelatory. Other than being a bit "soft" and breaking easily, they are amazing colors, incredibly opaque, very moisturizing. If they're too slippery, I just pat some transparent face powder on and apply another layer. Absolutely gorgeous and impossible to find dupes anywhere else. Their customer service was great too--they replaced a broken lipstick immediately without asking for the broken one back, and gave me a coupon for $20 off since I ordered a full set before they offered their discount set price._

 


ALL of them? As in, every color TKB has ever produced?! If that's what you meant, I am Hella envious; I love TKB.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Lime Crime*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/l...pstick-150701/

Very interesting thread!

I know I'm steering clear of this brand.

Ethics....ethics.


----------



## swaly (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Lime Crime*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_ALL of them? As in, every color TKB has ever produced?! If that's what you meant, I am Hella envious; I love TKB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Haha yep, they're all in sample sizes and I've collected them over the course of a year or so. I like to use them in drawings and paintings too so I feel less weird about having so many.


----------



## swaly (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Lime Crime*

I seem to be confused about what thread I'm in. If mods could delete this comment, haha, that would be great.


----------



## chanelchic (Mar 24, 2010)

has anyone seen her latest post? Lime Crime @ SpaceNK training video | Doe Deere Blogazine

i commented and said it was a bit odd that she would use a MAC lipliner in her own promo video, and some girl commented and said most girls wouldn't know what MAC is? um...what?

anyway, i love her blog & i admire what she's done with her life and business but from what I've heard about her business ethics and the quality of her lipsticks... nooo thanks.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, so I didn't really know much about this LC "drama" until I saw Temptalia's review on the lipsticks. So I know I'm a bit late, but here is my 2 cents (and remember, it's just my opinion so don't throw too many stones)!

But I'm glad I read through this thread, so now I know that her "magic dust" is not worthwhile (though I have so many dang e/s to get through that I doubt I'd have gotten any anyways). But for the l/s, I do not see who she is ripping off with these- they look pretty dang unique to me! In fact, I have been searching everywhere for such opaque, bright shades, so I'm super glad that  I found out about Lime Crime for that reason.

It does sound like she is kind of shady, what with all her failed business ventures over the years- seems like she is not the best entrepreneur! And she could definitely use a PR person. That would be a good idea. But, some of the other claims against her were kind of like "so what" to me-- the fact that her l/s smell like vanilla like MAC's? What were they supposed to smell like- beef? And the packaging being compared to Heatherette- YES, this is admittedly what I first thought of. But I don't find it to be atrociously similar- a pinkish shade with a holographic design? Woopdee doo. It is just things like this that are pointless for me. If it were that these lipsticks were also TKB trading repackagings, or if people were ordering and not receiving anything, then I would be mad. I do find $16 to be a bit much, but I think after searching all over for these colors, it's worth it for me just this once.

EDIT: If you are planning on ordering any time soon, I used promo code FB10 for 10% off, so my order for 2 l/s came to $33.80 with shipping- $1.80 for shipping instead of $5 is much better!


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 27, 2010)

I hear the lipsticks are great!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_I hear the lipsticks are great!_

 
Really? I heard the texture is awful and cheap.


----------



## kiss (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_
 But, some of the other claims against her were kind of like "so what" to me-- the fact that her l/s smell like vanilla like MAC's? What were they supposed to smell like- beef?_

 
LOL! That would be cool, a lipstick collection that smelled like all these different dinners. haha jk. When I smelled some of her lipsticks, they smelled really bad and chemically but some other ones did smell like MAC. 

I think the packaging looks good from the outside but on the inside it reminds me of this cheap kiddie makeup but perhaps when she aquires more money she will change that.

I thought it was kinda rude of Temptalia to say "I hate wasting my time on poor products" considering she received her whole lipstick collecton for free. If you don't like them that's fine, but there's no point being so rude considering someone else took the time & courtesy to send you them for free.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 28, 2010)

What colours did you go for?

I sort of agree about her, but I am really not sure I'd want her to have my money, it's the animal charity that got me. 
But damn! D'lilac is making me wants to go for it anyway!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 28, 2010)

Um, so, I unsubbed to the newsletter forever ago, but apparently if people give your product a poor review, it is your duty to e-mail that person and tell them you disagree.

Funny Face's place: Quick Lime Crime Drama Update

I agree that Temptalia's review was a little "whut?" at some points, but WTF? This is all getting RIDICULOUS. Not everybody is going to love your product, don't be a shrill twunt about it! Honestly, small companies like Fyrinnae, Archetype, etc. get poor reviews as well, and I don't hear them freaking out about it. It's LIPSTICK, not lip ambrosia, some people are going to dislike it!

If you disagree with a review, just do your own review. Don't act like they've committed a crime.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I thought it was kinda rude of Temptalia to say *"I hate wasting my time on poor products"* considering she received her whole lipstick collecton for free. If you don't like them that's fine, but there's no point being so rude considering someone else took the time & courtesy to send you them for free._

 
She never said that; she said, "If I’m going to shell out $16 a pop, I expect it to rival other mid- to high-end lipsticks, but it really doesn’t, overall." When somebody says something like that, the implication is, "If I were a buyer and I DID buy these $16 lipsticks..." because generally speaking, everybody else WILL be paying for them.

I don't pay much attention to Temptalia to begin with, but I don't think it was rude of her to say she wouldn't personally spend money on a lipstick she dislikes. Her review was overall quite fair.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ Wow, that is really ridic!! I think she needs to hire a PR person, STAT, because she is just digging herself a huge hole. I mean what is the point of spamming Christine's inbox?!? As if Christine is going to revise the review and be like, "oh nevermind, these are great!" ??!? So weird, and so unprofessional. No wonder all of her little business ventures have FAILED. PR, Xenia, PR!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it weren't for the fact that the l/s colors were unique, I would not have bought from her. But sometimes product trumps a company's professionalism for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No but really I imagine this will be the one and only time I get anything.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leigh-Cheri* 

 
_Really? I heard the texture is awful and cheap._

 
I have heard mixed reviews, some say they're horrid, others have said good things, I guess I'll find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_LOL! That would be cool, a lipstick collection that smelled like all these different dinners. haha jk. When I smelled some of her lipsticks, they smelled really bad and chemically but some other ones did smell like MAC. 

I think the packaging looks good from the outside but on the inside it reminds me of this cheap kiddie makeup but perhaps when she aquires more money she will change that.

I thought it was kinda rude of Temptalia to say "I hate wasting my time on poor products" considering she received her whole lipstick collecton for free. If you don't like them that's fine, but there's no point being so rude considering someone else took the time & courtesy to send you them for free._

 
I did feel her review was a bit odd...and I agree she is lucky to get all these free products. I don't think she should've even mentioned the "drama" but that's me. And I like when sites review bad products as well as good, because I'd like to know the products to avoid! 

Oh and I totally hope mine don't smell chemically!! Grosss! Meat may be a better alternative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_What colours did you go for?

I sort of agree about her, but I am really not sure I'd want her to have my money, it's the animal charity that got me. 
But damn! D'lilac is making me wants to go for it anyway!_

 
I got D'Lilac and Cosmopop! I know it kinda bites that by buying her products it is contributing to her shady behavior...it's weird because I usually don't buy into much of these makeup drama situations, but this one kinda made me feel bad for buying these lippies! I don't blame people for not wanting to buy from her.


----------



## kiss (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_
*She never said that*; she said, "If I’m going to shell out $16 a pop, I expect it to rival other mid- to high-end lipsticks, but it really doesn’t, overall." When somebody says something like that, the implication is, "If I were a buyer and I DID buy these $16 lipsticks..." because generally speaking, everybody else WILL be paying for them.

I don't pay much attention to Temptalia to begin with, but I don't think it was rude of her to say she wouldn't personally spend money on a lipstick she dislikes. Her review was overall quite fair._

 
Actually she did. Not in the review, but in the comments in reply to someone else. When someone said " Don't feel bad about posting a bad review" and she replied "I don't feel bad, I just hate wasting my time on poor products".

Maybe she realized she was rude and took it off now. I don't care enough to go back and check. I am not going to get caught up in this "he said, she said" crap. I am not in high-school anymore! haha.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_Actually she did. Not in the review, but in the comments in reply to someone else. When someone said " Don't feel bad about posting a bad review" and she replied "I don't feel bad, I just hate wasting my time on poor products".

Maybe she realized she was rude and took it off now. I don't care enough to go back and check. I am not going to get caught up in this "he said, she said" crap. *I am not in high-school anymore!* haha._

 

Um, neither am I. I said that the comment isn't there, it isn't, I wasn't trying to start a fight.

My point is that if somebody doesn't like a product, they're allowed to say they wouldn't pay for it, even if it's blunt and even if they got the product for free. I feel the same way when I use a crappy product--like I wasted my time on junk when I could've used something really great. And when I review a product, if it sucks, I say so...even if it's one of the $100+ products I get for free because I blog about sex. You shouldn't have to kowtow to a company because they sent you free stuff; that's what spawns dishonest reviews in the first place. If you send out your product, you run the risk of people not liking it.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_Actually she did. Not in the review, but in the comments in reply to someone else. When someone said " Don't feel bad about posting a bad review" and she replied "I don't feel bad, I just hate wasting my time on poor products".

Maybe she realized she was rude and took it off now. I don't care enough to go back and check. I am not going to get caught up in this "he said, she said" crap. I am not in high-school anymore! haha._

 
 yes, Christine did, so what? She said that she "hate wasting my time on poor performing products" she's written pretty fair and unbiased reviews on other brands. She so did not encourage her readers to fuel on the drama.

 However, you should read Temptalia's Lime Crime post's latest comment. Actually, Doe Deere wasn't happy with it, so in her latest newsletter, she sent out a message to all her futurettes.... to leave their happy comments and email Christine and sent out Christine's personal email(not the one on the site). That, in my opinion, is over and encouraging people to spam her. Bascially, just scroll down to the post ans see for a fan of Lime Crime saying it...


 (links removed due to new light to new posts making me feel that it was quite well, dramatic for my taste.)


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 29, 2010)

I swear, as time goes on, she disgusts me even more. She is so incredibly ugly inside, all the bright-as-**** lipstick on the outside doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## westindiesangel (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I swear, as time goes on, she disgusts me even more. She is so incredibly ugly inside, all the bright-as-**** lipstick on the outside doesn't even begin to cover it._

 
LOL...you're awesome

But seriously, I study marketing in college, and her way of going about things is completely foreign to me. Is she trying to make money and gain customers, or kill her business? She's just creating a worse and worse image for herself and turning more and more people off...and at the end of the day her profits will reflect that...

I remember wanting to buy her eye dusts, and then I read when someone complained about the amount you get, she said it was their fault for being stupid enough to pay that much for a gram of product or something. Umm, you're calling your customers stupid? Really? I was also interested in one of the lipsticks...but I still can't get that comment out of my head and bring myself to buy one of her products.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow.
That stuff on Temptalia has totally put me off.
I know there has been controversy with this brand, but throwing a hissy fit and trying to get people to spam a website that was honest about your products? thats pretty disgusting.

Im holding out for Shrinkle lipsticks


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

Who cares! Where are you going in bright blue lipstick anyway?!!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Who cares! Where are you going in bright blue lipstick anyway?!!_

 





 True! It looks kinda...awkward middle-schooler to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I honestly wouldn't know what to do with that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I swear, as time goes on, she disgusts me even more. She is so incredibly ugly inside, all the bright-as-**** lipstick on the outside doesn't even begin to cover it._

 






 Yes she is kinda creeptastic. I checked out her blog and it annoyed me for some reason. Maybe it's her infatuation with this "fairytale" stuff, which is just weird. And kinda fake. And gawdy.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Who cares! Where are you going in bright blue lipstick anyway?!!_

 

I go a lot of places in blue lipstick, actually. Black and bright purple, too.


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 7, 2010)

On a fair ground, I don't want to shout abuse at Doe Deere. I have ordered from her and never wrote her an email. 

 I do feel that some bloggers writing about her feels a little too personal. I know some of her shadows are repacks (probably not all) and her false claims are nerving. However, all in all, there's no need to be some excessive name calling. She isn't the first and the last indie mineral makeup companies to be throwing a fit about less than positive reviews.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I go a lot of places in blue lipstick, actually. Black and bright purple, too._

 
Really? I never see people wearing bold lip colours. In fact, most people wear minimal makeup that I see. Do people look at you weird? I probably would...lol.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_Really? I never see people wearing bold lip colours. In fact, most people wear minimal makeup that I see. Do people look at you weird? I probably would...lol._

 
People look at me weird when I so much as wear fishnet gloves. It's a good thing I stopped giving a shit what shallow-minded people thought of me when I was back in middle school.


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 7, 2010)

That's unfortunate to hear about this drama, especially the Temptalia stuff.  On the bright side (pun semi-intended) if you want the same kind of intense lip color without the Lisa Frank-esque packaging, steep price tag or internet drama I would just opt for Obsessive Compulsive Lip Tars.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_That's unfortunate to hear about this drama, especially the Temptalia stuff.  On the bright side (pun semi-intended) if you want the same kind of intense lip color without the Paul Frank-esque packaging, steep price tag or internet drama I would just opt for Obsessive Compulsive Lip Tars._

 
I am drooling over those right now, I can't wait to grab a few, but with the $12.50 price tag I am going to have to wait a month or so..since I want so many! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like how they can be mixed into any kind of color, and Temptalia's pictures of her custom mixes totally sold me!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely had to budget at first because I wanted them all.  I ended up getting the Primary colors first so I could mix and match, and slowly acquired the rest of the colors.  The new shades they just released though are goregous (especially Vapid and Demure.)  NSFW is a must have.

/threadjack


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_People look at me weird when I so much as wear fishnet gloves. It's a good thing I stopped giving a shit what shallow-minded people thought of me when I was back in middle school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, you must have amazing style! But really? I see people wearing all kinds of clothes all the time, but never outrageous lip colours. It doesn't necessarily mean we're shallow, just surprised by what we see!


----------



## Kragey (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_Haha, you must have amazing style! But really? I see people wearing all kinds of clothes all the time, but never outrageous lip colours. It doesn't necessarily mean we're shallow, just surprised by what we see!_

 

Most people who react to it do it because they're shallow--I know because they open their mouths about it two seconds later. My response to, "I hate your lipstick!" is, "Then don't wear it."

Yes, I wear bright lipstick a lot. Usually a neon orange, hot pink, bold red, or purple color, but sometimes blue and black. I don't really get in to green or deep brown, but that's about it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 7, 2010)

So just to keep it in order:

Lime Crime: Lipsticks Reviews, Photos, Swatches

Funny Face's place: Quick Lime Crime Drama Update

Lime Crime: Candyfutureretrorainbowaganza. |Lipsticks & Lightsabers


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_People look at me weird when I so much as wear fishnet gloves. It's a good thing I stopped giving a shit what shallow-minded people thought of me when I was back in middle school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2010)

I got my lipsticks today! Cosmopop is a bit orange for my tastes, but opaque
and true to color. D'lilac is awesome, it is really true to color and applies perfectly. I worried these were gonna be lustre ish, but they are more like dryer, and pretty easy to apply evenly. I am so far pleased. If you can still stomach buying these, they're pretty decent.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_If you can still stomach buying these, they're pretty decent._

 
Personally, I expect much better than "pretty decent" for $16 a tube. MAC still goes for less last I checked and is far beyond "pretty decent" in quality.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Personally, I expect much better than "pretty decent" for $16 a tube. MAC still goes for less last I checked and is far beyond "pretty decent" in quality._

 
Yea, I mean I only tried them on quickly last night so I will have to update my reflections. But by pretty decent I mean to say they were better than I expected. I'm not too worried about the price, I was more interested in the colors, so I'm glad they apply evenly and nicely to suit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But to each her own.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 15, 2010)

Limecrime is now avalible at spaceNK...I can stratify my curiosity now!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_EDIT: If you are planning on ordering any time soon, I used promo code FB10 for 10% off, so my order for 2 l/s came to $33.80 with shipping- $1.80 for shipping instead of $5 is much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just wanted to let you guys know that this code is still active, I just placed another order


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tried D'lilac...I hated it! colour looked good but the formula was awful! felt dry on my lips and a bit difficult to apply. Blooming lovely over illamasqua's Stephanie looked the same but felt so much nicer. The red was very orangey which shocked me as I thought it was blue based! safe to say I didn't buy, but wont write them off yet, if they come out with some really unique colours, then I'd maybe be inclined to buy but at the moment nothing is at all appealing.

BTW stuckinlondon20 i belive is the 20% off code atm, due to doe and mark being stuck in london due to our current volcanic ash issue


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 21, 2010)

I do find the formula on D'Lilac difficult, it's quite streaky too. The colours I use most often are Centrifuchsia and Retrofuturist and I find them to have the best formulas too. It's a shame it varies from colour to colour. I wonder why the red was orangey on you? It's a true red on me, I really like it. I wonder if it's to do with body chemistry? *shrug* maybe it was a weird batch or something. Anyway!
Here's a dupe (or pretty close anyway) for Elf, one of the Magic Dusts. It's from the Coastal Scents 88 Ultra Shimmer, so if you don't want to buy the Lime Crime magic dusts, but like the colour, here's another option for at least one of them!


----------



## Growing Wings (Apr 21, 2010)

I popped into Space NK today and I can't say I was overly impressed.  I was the most interested in seeing the pink lipsticks, but Countess Fluorescent looked similar to MACs Chatterbox, and Centrifuchsia reminded me of Speak Louder.  It's a shame that she's only decided to bring out the lipsticks over here, as I have a couple of the magic dusts and I quite like them.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

 					 						Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 


_ 						I wonder why the red was orangey on you? It's a true red on me, I really like it._

 
  	I'd say the difference is due to your natural lipcolor. I have deep pink lips and they mess with the color of every lipstick I own --- a hand swatch and a lip swatch of the same color is always different.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_I do find the formula on D'Lilac difficult, it's quite streaky too. The colours I use most often are Centrifuchsia and Retrofuturist and I find them to have the best formulas too. It's a shame it varies from colour to colour. I wonder why the red was orangey on you? It's a true red on me, I really like it. I wonder if it's to do with body chemistry? *shrug* maybe it was a weird batch or something. Anyway!
Here's a dupe (or pretty close anyway) for Elf, one of the Magic Dusts. It's from the Coastal Scents 88 Ultra Shimmer, so if you don't want to buy the Lime Crime magic dusts, but like the colour, here's another option for at least one of them!




_

 
The CS actually looks brighter to me...lol


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 24, 2010)

I popped into Space NK today out of pure curiosity.
I was more impressed than I thought I would be, but most of the colours can be duped with MAC lipsticks (which are cheaper.)

The only one I am really tempted by is the blue one, it really is a unique colour - Im morally torn though haha.

I'll ponder it I think.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 24, 2010)

I was really genuinely looking forward to these but when I saw them I just wasn't as convinced with the packaging as I thought I would be (it didn't look as cute as it did online).

I _think_ I've decided that I'll get MAC's St Germain instead of the Lime Crime pink lipstick I was looking at... From what people have said, it sounds like it would be a better choice to buy the MAC version a the Lime Crime has a few bad reviews regarding texture & application??

Not writing the brand off though, I'll keep an eye on them to see what else they release...


----------



## Kragey (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_I was really genuinely looking forward to these but when I saw them I just wasn't as convinced with the packaging as I thought I would be (it didn't look as cute as it did online).

I think I've decided that I'll get MAC's St Germain instead of the Lime Crime pink lipstick I was looking at... From what people have said, it sounds like it would be a better choice to buy the MAC version a the Lime Crime has a few bad reviews regarding texture & application??

Not writing the brand off though, I'll keep an eye on them to see what else they release..._

 
Well, if you want a REALLY cheap bubble-gum pink, NYX's Narcissus and Strawberry Milk lipsticks are pretty good. Strawberry Milk can be streaky and chalky,  but Narcissus is absolutely GORGEOUS.


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Well, if you want a REALLY cheap bubble-gum pink, NYX's Narcissus and Strawberry Milk lipsticks are pretty good. Strawberry Milk can be streaky and chalky,  but Narcissus is absolutely GORGEOUS._

 
Narcissus is extremely streaky on me and makes every little bit of my lip noticeable.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Narcissus is extremely streaky on me and makes every little bit of my lip noticeable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awe, really? It looks fabulous on me (wow, that sounded snooty, LOL!). Goes on really smooth and looks awesome with NYX Pinky liner.


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Awe, really? It looks fabulous on me (wow, that sounded snooty, LOL!). Goes on really smooth and looks awesome with NYX Pinky liner._

 
Ahh. Maybe I got a bad batch then! I've seen it look pretty on so many people but on me it accentuates EVERYTHING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still need to try NYX liners, they sell them for less than $2 by my house!


----------



## Kragey (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Ahh. Maybe I got a bad batch then! I've seen it look pretty on so many people but on me it accentuates EVERYTHING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still need to try NYX liners, they sell them for less than $2 by my house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you have a lot of lines in your lips, creamy lipsticks can look kinda icky. Try blotting to get some of the creaminess off; that works for my models when product travels in to their lines. Oh, and I exfoliate with olive oil and sugar weekly, then trap the moisture in overnight with Vaseline which makes my lips very smooth, and highly recommend that others try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you try the NYX liners, I highly recommend Pinky, Natural, Deep Purple, and Plush Rub. I also want to try the dark red (name escapes me).


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_If you have a lot of lines in your lips, creamy lipsticks can look kinda icky. Try blotting to get some of the creaminess off; that works for my models when product travels in to their lines. Oh, and I exfoliate with olive oil and sugar weekly, then trap the moisture in overnight with Vaseline which makes my lips very smooth, and highly recommend that others try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you try the NYX liners, I highly recommend Pinky, Natural, Deep Purple, and Plush Rub. I also want to try the dark red (name escapes me)._

 
I'll try that. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, I love watching your videos!


----------



## xFlossy (May 7, 2010)

I hear that the lippies aren't that good.

Lime Crime Candy Collection Lipsticks | Lipglossiping


----------



## arvika (May 25, 2010)

Don't be a nut and buy into the hype like I did.

These lipsticks are so drying, ugly and patchy on.


----------



## Nicala (May 25, 2010)

Yikes. Better off buying lip tars and mixing any shade you want yourself!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_Yikes. Better off buying lip tars and mixing any shade you want yourself!_

 
I hear from some people that Lip Tars have a really unbearable and strange scent? What does it actually smell like? Anyone know?


----------



## Nicala (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_I hear from some people that Lip Tars have a really unbearable and strange scent? What does it actually smell like? Anyone know?_

 
I don't think I've heard that before. That would be nice to know though. *lemming lip tars*


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 31, 2010)

I just came to a "duh" realization today.

I have a few friends that insist Lime Crime is the best out there for bold colors. More often than not, these friends are not very familiar with Illamasqua, Make up For Ever, TKB and MAC. In fact, most of the Lime Crime enthusiast I know don’t even own a MAC lipstick. Most of them look at me like they’ve been electricuted when I tell them MAC is cheaper than what they're buying from Lime Crime.

I'm not saying that all of you that like Doe's lipsticks know nothing about high end make up. Some people may like the colors and packaging, which is totally cool. I like her color ideas too. However, many people that I know personally haven't really worn enough lipsticks in the price range.

I think there are points and drawbacks to all these new brands. Can anyone out there make a perfect blue lipstick? =[


----------



## Junkie (May 31, 2010)

Lip Tars are minty.

And the bolder colours ARE pretty awesome for the price and range. 

I own a good part of the range myself and they mix wonderfully if you know a thing or two about colour theory. I've duped all of Lime Crimes colours (though I'm a strong NC, so most of them look like crap on me). I've taken photos of myself with a Cosmopop dupe, but they look horrible lol.

RX and Feathered would make No She Didn't perfectly.

They are very opaque and a little goes a loooooooong way. They'll last forever.


----------



## Kragey (Jun 3, 2010)

^ I've duped the "milky" colors by using a white base, like Ben Nye's clown white, and layering a lipstick and gloss over the top. Cosmopop, for example, is just clown white with Manic Panic's neon orange lipstick and a little clear gloss on top.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 9, 2010)

I found I can get D'lilac from using Illamasqua's 'Stephanie' Pencil which is a sort of purple-grey-tape and Blooming Lovely together.

I now want to work out how  to get a cosmopop kinda of look!
Is anyone else just loving pastel colours right now!?


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been thinking about buying & reviewing some of her lippies....is it worth it? haha


----------



## nebbish (Jun 27, 2010)

I've read a lot of reviews, I can't see spending that much money on a sub-par product.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to try one because I'm so curious after reading about the politics. But I don't want to patronize her if she is ripping people off. Some of the colors are too ott for me, but others are really pretty.
Confession: I really only want one because of the holographic unicorn.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_I want to try one because I'm so curious after reading about the politics. But I don't want to patronize her if she is ripping people off. Some of the colors are too ott for me, but others are really pretty.
Confession: I really only want one because of the holographic unicorn. _

 
You just summed up exactly how I feel haha


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 30, 2010)

I completely get what you mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That being said I use Lime Crime lippies just as much as I use my MAC and YSL ones. Then again, the Lime Crime lippies work out $15 cheaper shipped to New Zealand with the exchange rate than a MAC lipstick ($40, + 1 1/2 hours drive) I really like these lippies but they're not for everyone. I saw someone said Centrifuchsia reminded them of Speak Louder, I have both colours and Speak Louder is infinitely sheerer. A closer dupe (in my opinion) would be Girl About Town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (swatched them side by side at the MAC store)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_I just came to a "duh" realization today.

I have a few friends that insist Lime Crime is the best out there for bold colors. More often than not, these friends are not very familiar with Illamasqua, Make up For Ever, TKB and MAC. In fact, most of the Lime Crime enthusiast I know don’t even own a MAC lipstick. Most of them look at me like they’ve been electricuted when I tell them MAC is cheaper than what they're buying from Lime Crime.

I'm not saying that all of you that like Doe's lipsticks know nothing about high end make up. Some people may like the colors and packaging, which is totally cool. I like her color ideas too. However, many people that I know personally haven't really worn enough lipsticks in the price range.

I think there are points and drawbacks to all these new brands. Can anyone out there make a perfect blue lipstick? =[_


----------



## psychotums (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought two lip tars at the Vancouver IMATS in Conquest and Hush at $10 CAN a pop. They are wonderful. The scent, as someone mentioned above, is minty, but not too strong. Conquest mixed with MAC's Morange can create that Cosmopop colour (I don't own the lippies, I've only seen pictures/swatches, so this is as far as I can tell) and Conquest mixed with Viva Glam Gaga looks to me like, is it, Great Pink Planet? These tars will last me a million years. Hush is so pretty and smooth by itself, but I need to be sure that my lips are nice and moisturized if I plan on wearing conquest by itself (it tends to show the flakes and flaws).


----------



## trine (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi All,

  	The lime crime thing has peaked my interest so I researched it for a few days and here is, what I believe, the 'truest' story I can find.

*Why do people attack her so much?*

  	It started way before lime crime existed. It was a personality clash between a few people who had started a group and she was one of them. she went on to grow a successful business, the others didn't they were pissed off with her. The original post that was ordered to be removed and embroiled in the solicitor's letter etc, was actually posted by one of the people involved in the original clash, was not based on any facts whatsoever and was very emotive. 

  	I've read, reread just about everything out there on this, and here's the summary.

  	It's a personal clash that was taken too far, pure and simple. The claims made in that post were not based on facts, they were based on loose vague 'see that proves it' kind of thing and really clutching at straws when it came to citing so called proof in later posts about the video that was made of xenia or doe deere with the chemists. 

  	That video was a PR move. Plain and simple, which anybody in a business attracting negative attention for whatever reason would obviously do. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out, anyone who wants to hang on to the so called proof of that pr video must believe all the instant magic claims on tv ads they see and rush out and buy them too. Seriously guys, I'm writing this to get some perspective.

  	I am in Australia, and as was pointed out in a previous post we don't have the same options here as you do in the US. The prices here on lipstick is pretty much on par with New Zealand, in some cases more. I've bought the lipstick from lime crime and been very happy with it. Several colours, even the green lol (for a costume ... just thought i'd clarify) and ALL of them do exactly what they say. I;ve had mine for over a year, they are still as easy to glide on, look shiny and great, and don't have any of the dried out problems I"ve seen stated on various blogs. 

  	What I can say is that I believe from my research on the subject that the first launch may have been flawed however they have been improved since then, and a long time ago. The stigma that is following this, that is still raging (I know this is an old post that I am replying to but it's still an issue) is ONLY related to the personality clashes that happened long before lime crime was even born. Unfortunately there are so many people who are easily led and readily believe things without researching the topic, that the blogs are full of people saying they won't buy lime crime because of the drama.... which personally I think is just very very unfair. Whether you like her or not from afar having not every met her, should not have any emotive impact on the product itself. I prefer to make my own decisions, and base them on FACT rather than hysterics and drama. 

  	The reason I say its unfair is that the 'drama' was started by someone who had a personal beef with her, but turned it into something else and did it publicly. For LIme Crime as a business to respond to that, I don't believe is being dramatic, its a business, they had no choice purely because of the mass hysteria that grew from it. So to say 'i'm not going to buy that company's products' based entirely on mass hysteria is, well, not the best decision shall we say. Reason and Logic should apply. Ignore the mass blogging hysteria and try the product yourself, if you don't like it don't buy it. But I feel the negative consequences of basically blacklisting a company purely on the basis of personal vendettas that should NEVER been made public is very dangerous. Not just to lime crime, but to ANY small business, artist, or ANYONE who has the guts to give it a go. 

  	Does this mean that because you had a fight with someone, you should expect people not to shop with your business based on their blogging? Reverse the situation, put yourself in the business chair, and this woman, who i have never met by the way, is in a lose lose situation. she is bagged no matter what she does. she blinks too much? who cares lol!!!!!!!!! 

  	The original blogs are still on the internet to see and read, even descriptions of the entire scenario in detail of the clash that happened and why, and are written by the actual people involved. This is why I feel that I have the 'truest' version of the whole scenario. Doe Deere wasn't even doing makeup at that time, she was sewing!

  	From my point of view, in Australia there is NO option for any other product available that is as cheap and good as lime crime lipsticks, especially the colours. Anything less than about $25 a tube here means total crap so the price is very attractive for us, as it is in New Zealand. Actually I bought it before I knew of the hype, and am glad I did as I can speak from my experience. 

  	BTW, incase your wondering why I spent days researching this, its simple. I am starting my own business and was considering at the time stocking lime crime lipsticks. when i went googling it, i saw all the drama and thought uh oh and looked right into it. 

  	By decision... its all BS and means nothing as far as the product goes. I am going to stock it, integrity is VERY important to me, and regardless of the drama I believe in the product, plus any question of integrity of LC in my humble opinion, after spending so long researching it and looking for facts, the only facts i found was the person clash. Everything else either just wasn't backed up, was emotive and baseless, or contradicted my personal experience with the product itself. 

  	I wanted to share this with everyone, purely because I did spend a LOT of time on this, and my findings are based on the evidence presented which is not something that is actually spoken about very often in this whole thing, and it took me ages to dig it all up because it started so so many years ago. I was assessing it for my own business, so I was very thorough and rational, and uncovered a lot of information from the 'horses mouths' that is never brought up in blogs on this issue.

  	I hope this reaches anyone who may be considering whether or not to buy the product, I'm not saying buy it, I'm simply saying don't NOT buy it based on the hype.

  	cheers

  	trine


----------



## Selenite (Nov 17, 2010)

Lime Crime does not offer a green lipstick.  However,  OCC has a green Lip Tar and I think Morgana Cryptoria has one.  

  	  Perhaps if you read this:
  	http://metrodashes.livejournal.com/1529.html
  	 and this:
  	http://www.lipsticksandlightsabers.com/2009/08/lime-crime-so-ordinary-it-should-be.html

  	  you would know that the whole debacle did not start out as a personality clash or professional jealousy.  Someone found that her Lime Crime Magic Dusts were exact matches for another company.  Interestingly,  the other company owned up and identified which of their shadows were repackaged TKB micas.  Doe accused TKB,  a company which has been around since the 90's,  of copying her.  Then it comes to light that she used the Little Big Girls group for shillbidding,  had a "charity raffle" for a shelter which didn't exist,  called someone's mother an ***hole for being stupid enough to buy a dress that she hemmed with duct tape,  the list just goes on.  

  	  Check out the Examiner article comments here:
  	http://www.examiner.com/beauty-in-new-york/is-it-a-crime-to-look-this-good-lime-crime-makeup?page=59

  	  Do you remember those pics "proving" that Sugarpill is repackaged La Femme makeup?  Guess who's camera details match up to the one who take those pics.  That's right,  Doe.  Around page 49 when Sugarpill was being launched,  a troll was saying incredibly nasty things about Shrinkle such as a drunken slut and that her makeup was basically Hot Topic crap.  It could have been a rabid Futurette,  or when you consider the photos,  Doe herself. 

  	  Another thing,  she has marketed her products as vegan when they contain beeswax and carmine.  Being vegan,  I do not appreciate that.  She doesn't even seem to know what veganism is:
  	http://twitter.com/limecrime/status/9385688038


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 1, 2011)

I didn't read this whole thread, and only a couple of the blogs where they "show the true colors" of Lime Crime, so I may be missing out on a huge chunk of information here, but........I really like Lime Crime's lipsticks.  I own Retrofuturist, Airborne Unicorn, Countessa Flourescent and Coquette and have gotten many compliments on Retrofutrist, even from girls at the MAC counter: "What lipcolor IS THAT!?"  They go on smooth, creamy, and are full coverage and a lot of the shades are opaque which is difficult to find.  Fast shipping, too.  Only complaints I have is they melt pretty wickedly if you're not careful, and the cute silver unicorn on the outside of the tube rubs off only after a couple uses so you just have a lavender bullet tube, which still isn't really a bad thing.

  	I have not tried any of their eyeshadows so I can't say anything about those.

  	As far as the controversy goes, I heard on talk radio the other day that there are only TWO cosmetic brand distribution wharehouses in the WORLD...one in Germany and one in North America somewhere I believe.  All our stuff is made in the same damn wherehouse...from cheapie Wal-Mart brands like NYC to Chanel.  Lime Crime is made there, Sugarpill is made there, Bitchslap! is made there, MAC is made there, Estee Lauder is made there.  There are only so many colors and formulas in the world.  It sucks the owner of the company seems hot-headed, but so what?  She's being protective of her company and image.  Same thing happened to a good friend of mine who has a retro clothing company...people started rumors (true or false, I'll never know) about her and her company.  I know that depending on how you word your opinion of a company, it's founder and it's products, you CAN LEGALLY be sued for lible slander and defamation.  I don't know the details or where the fine line of free speech crosses over.  But anyway, IMO, Lime Crime's got good products with colors and finishes that few other companies have and she has marketed them well.  At least she doesn't animal test and at least she's not a corporate greedbag like a lot of the companies we probably buy from in department stores.


----------



## Selenite (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's the thing about indie makeup,  as opposed to the "corporate greedbag" companies.  They typically aren't made in one of those two "wharehouses" you mentioned.  They're either formulated and blended by the owner in their own workspace or like with Sugarpill,  in a small independant lab.  However,  it's not too difficult to order from TKB.  The problem is when it turns out that when an indie company's super unique and special shades turn out to be unblended pure micas without any adhesives so that they can even be called a proper shadow.  Xenia claimed that her products were to fill a void for incredibly bright makeup and they were just the now discontinued TKB Pop! micas.  For indie makeup fans who want unique,  artisanal products this is a very big deal.  Then the other things that I previously mentioned came to light.  This isn't just a case of drama or rumors.  Xenia is just plain shady.  And now she's trying weasel into Shrinkle's circle of friends again.

  	  People have complained that her lipsticks are actually streaky and uncomfortable.  Apparently her new red looks nothing like irl like it does in photos.  And if she's willing to lie about her products being vegan why should I even bother with her?  "At least she doesn't do animal testing" is a poor excuse for her behavior on this issue.  The funny thing is that for now she seems to have abandoned her super bright candy future unicornie princess look and isn't really wearing much bright makeup.  If she's trying to promote the new retro inspired lipsticks (which Morgana Cryptoria did first and better btw) she could at least go all out and wear some retro clothing.

  	  Oh,  and about the fast shipping.  There have been complaints about that too.  I don't mind waiting three weeks or so as long as I'm warned beforehand about it i.e. Fyrinnae and Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotcha.  I think you were able to sum up all the pages in this post with your explanation.  Thanks for the great explanation, I feel completely up to speed now


----------



## moonsugar7 (Nov 3, 2011)

trine said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The lime crime thing has peaked my interest so I researched it for a few days and here is, what I believe, the 'truest' story I can find.
> 
> ...


  	Trine you've summed up my feelings on the matter very well.

  	It bothers me so much every single time I see some girl say lime crime is a scam.  Half the people that say that just jumped on the bandwagon.  I might add that the Mineral Makeup Mutiny movement that started the controversy around Lime Crime was started by the owner of another 'more established' indie brand.

  	What interests me now, and why I came to this thread is I'd like to know now that the TKB pops are discontinued (and were apparently a proprietary blend just for TKB, meaning they are no longer available)  *why hasn't Lime Crime discontinued all of their repackaged shades too?* * Could it be that they aren't TKB pops?*  If that's the case...then all those that insisted that they were TKB pops are  proven wrong..  It's my opinion that those eyeshadows are from private label manufacturer dressed up in custom packaging, probably the same company that makes her lipsticks for her.

*All I have to say is think for yourself, girls.*  Don't be so quick to burn someone at the stake.  All the drama was created by a crafty marketing person who had a grudge.


----------



## Selenite (Nov 4, 2011)

No problem.  There are good indie makeup brands out there that make incredible,  often vegan products so it sucks to see brands like Lime Crime ruin it for everyone.  Although Glittersniffer is far worse.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 4, 2011)

I did end up ordering Mint To Be (the LE light green) and No She Didn't (the blue) when they had the Halloween sale. When they arrive, I'll review them.

  	In the meantime, for those looking for bright lippies, I found http://kaoir.com/babybleu.php but I found next to nothing online in terms of reviews. Very curious. Three different blues!


----------



## Selenite (Nov 4, 2011)

Ha!  I just looked at that site before coming here.  It would be very interesting to see how those lipsticks measure up.


----------



## SQUALID (Nov 8, 2011)

abbyquack said:


> EDIT: If you are planning on ordering any time soon, I used promo code FB10 for 10% off, so my order for 2 l/s came to $33.80 with shipping- $1.80 for shipping instead of $5 is much better!




  	I totally agree! She might not be an angel straight through (seriously, who is?) but apart from the possible repackaging I can't see anything else that would put me off. Here's how I feel about the brand.

  	The lipsticks are not ripoffs. Yes, there are similar shades from already existing brands, let's say MAC. But if that's a valid reason, when MAC released Candy Yum-Yum, wasn't that a ripoff on the Lime Crime Countessa Flourescent then? I find that argument about as irrational, I guess people only say that because MAC is the bigger brand. Every colour of the rainbow already exist, so her picking her favourite ones and ending up with let's say a pink shade that some other brand has picked up earlier is not what I would call a ripoff. I would rather say that she's damn good at picking her shades, few of my Lime Crime lipsticks are even close to having a dupe in my collection of 200-ish lipsticks.

  	And about the formula - it's all a question of taste. The thick and pigmented feel is what I personally search for in lipsticks, and that's why I almost never buy lipsticks from MAC unless they're amplified cremes. The best Lime Crime lipsticks are amplified cremes x10, and I couldn't be happier for that. But I totally understand that's not everyones cup of tea. Yes, some of the shades are streakier and drier, but let's look at MAC once again (Or Illamasqua if you want), how many of their lipsticks aren't streaky and dry? Basically every brand have better and worse shades, and Lime Crime are no exception.

  	All in all -  there is no evidence at all that she's trying to destroy the world with her vicious lipsticks.

  	Just please be rational, everything I see is people searching for something to hate on. Many people WANT her to make mistakes so that they can flame her for them, and encourage more people to "understand what she's all about". Also - this happened two, almost three years ago. She wouldn't be human if she still held on to old strategies that got her boycotted and hated all over the world. I'm not saying that you should love her to death and start buying her products again, that's totally up to you. But just.. cut her some slack. She's only human.


----------



## Selenite (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually,  many of us are being rational about avoiding Lime Crime for reasons I've posted above.  Why should we give our money to someone who lies about her products being vegan (apparently they're being presented as such in Bust magazine now) and steals the work of photographers?  Yes, that striking Halloween pic was someone else's work and I don't think she credited the artist.  Check out the Doe Deere Lies tumblr since it's still there.  She's been exposed for at least a couple of years now and the only reason I still keep tabs on her is because people are still buying her stuff when there are more honest companies out there.  Seriously,  I adore my Lip Tars and Morgana Cryptoria lipsticks and this Ka'Oir looks very promising.  There's drama and there's what Lime Crime has been pulling since before she even got into cosmetics.

  	  It's not hating,  it's not a witch hunt,  it's not internet drama,  it's being informed about what you buy.


----------



## Selenite (Jan 3, 2012)

If anyone is thinking about checking out Ka'oir as an alternative to Lime Crime:

  	http://missjia.com/2011/12/22/model-keyshia-dior-getting-sued-by-secret-kisses-owner-for-breach-of-contract-theft-etc/

  	  It looks like Ka'oir and this Secret Kisses brand that I've never heard about have shady business tactics.


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Jan 3, 2012)

At least with her eye dusts, I know I was emotionally invested in the brand and was very unhappy to find out that many of the eye dusts were repackaged minerals. The eye dusts have been reformulated several times, and many of the shades discontinued (probably to compensate for the loss of the TKB Pops) but I know enough about them not to shop from them. A lot of my displeasure comes from the fact that she never owned up to it, it was just denial denial denial. I know of many companies that do sell the "repackaged" or "unblended" colors, but they own up to the fact that it is indeed, not their own color formulation which to me makes the huge difference.

  	I haven't bought any of the Lipsticks because I think they're too expensive and I'm not fond of the texture. I tried them out at Space NK in person but in the back of my mind, I just thought about Doe and her scruples. Temptalia's review aside, I was extremely displeased to find out that Doe had emailed many people in her Candyfuture group to email Christine (at her personal email) about her review and to email her about their positive Lime Crime experiences, to tell Christine that you disagreed and to comment giving your personal opinion. It's probably not a good thing that she doesn't want to review Lime Crime anymore. 

  	I won't begrudge someone for purchasing from Lime Crime, they certainly have the right to and it seems like they've made improvements over time, I just don't think I'd be able to.


----------



## ChChCherryBomb (Jan 17, 2012)

*I've read this whole thread and can't believe all the drama that is attrached to this company (Lime Crime).*

*I won't lie the packaging is very pretty (I love Unicorns) and the lipstick colors are bold. Even after reading all the posts I still want to try out this line. *
*I was on LimeCrime.com today and she has added lipgloss to her line.*


----------



## Selenite (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh,  if you can't believe all the drama now just wait until you see Xenia dress up a white woman in a cheap "Chinese-ish" robe and call her a China Doll to promote her new palette:

  	http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2012/01/lime-crime-youre-doing-it-wrong.html

  	  Apparently she's given a half assed "I'm sorry you feel that way/It's FANTASY OMG!" apology and has deleted complaints about the marketing on her Facebook page.  Just imagine if she decided to a a Russian Doll palette.  Think of the beautiful colors she could use and it would be a celebration of something that belongs to her if done right.  But no,  Xenia decided to hop on the Orientalism Xpress Train.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 21, 2012)

Haven't tried Kaoir yet, but I joined the Facebook group to check it out. They have been over-posting and the postings sometimes have drama-inciting jabs at people like Doe Deere and often have poor spelling and grammar. The lipstick might be fantastic but at this point I'd have to read some great reviews to be interested.

  	I haven't even worn my LC makeup yet because I've been too busy professionally to really go out socially. I would have worn them for NYE but I was in a character costume that required red lips. I did try them on and the colors looked incredible and they felt good on the lips.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jan 23, 2012)

the drama does not bother me, i know all about it. it reminds me of highschool lol


  	airbourne unicorn is my favourite  but i like alot of her lipsticks.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 24, 2012)

I have ordered a couple of shades from Secret Kisses (who use the same suppliers as Ka'Oir and I have to say, their customer service was SUPERB!

Everything was reduced to $10.99 at the weekend, so I placed an order Sunday night (for Sunshine & Rockstar) but when I clicked to confirm payment I just got a white screen. I didn't get a confirmation email but I thought I'd give it til the morning to come through. I got nothing in the morning, so I went back to the site to re-order and all of the prices had gone back up to full.

I sent a message explaining what had happened and they sent me a one off code to get them both for the cheaper price 


	I am very excited to try them


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been told at my local Space NK that they will no longer be carrying Lime Crime in their stores. I think I will be gone by the end of this month or next month.


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Jan 29, 2012)

If anyone wanted an update to the Lime Crime Chinadoll debacle, I wrote two update posts on what's happened since I wrote my post.

  	Read this one first: http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2012/01/update-on-lime-crime-chinadoll-campaign.html

  	And then this one! http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2012/01/update-squared-about-lime-crime.html


----------



## ChChCherryBomb (Jan 29, 2012)

Selenite said:


> Oh,  if you can't believe all the drama now just wait until you see Xenia dress up a white woman in a cheap "Chinese-ish" robe and call her a China Doll to promote her new palette:


 
	I have no ideal why this statement made me laugh. Lol.

  	All I can say is she has a fan base and is making money.


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 3, 2012)

dancinbluegirl said:


> If anyone wanted an update to the Lime Crime Chinadoll debacle, I wrote two update posts on what's happened since I wrote my post.
> 
> Read this one first: http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2012/01/update-on-lime-crime-chinadoll-campaign.html
> 
> And then this one! http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2012/01/update-squared-about-lime-crime.html



 	I have not purchased from Lime Crime because of the debacle with repacking plain pigments and charging WAY more for them than you can buy them from other retailers (like Coastal scents) but this takes it to a new level.  I am glad you posted these, as it reinforces my decision not to give my cash to a company that is IMHO pretty cheezy.  Now, it is beyond cheezy and into racisim.  Not cool.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Feb 5, 2012)

I know that this is random and probably going to get the answer I don't really wanna hear but do you know where I can get LC 'Mint to be'? 
  	The limited edition mint green,


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LIME-CRIME-LIPSTICK-MINT-BNIB-/290552616791


----------



## agnellina (Feb 16, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been told at my local Space NK that they will no longer be carrying Lime Crime in their stores. I think I will be gone by the end of this month or next month.



 	I saw that the other day when I went in to their SoHo shop. Did they tell you why, or just that they weren't going to carry LC anymore? It's still on their site.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 16, 2012)

agnellina said:


> I saw that the other day when I went in to their SoHo shop. Did they tell you why, or just that they weren't going to carry LC anymore? It's still on their site.


 
	They didn't really give me a reason. I think its probably to make room for something new?


----------



## SmashSmashBam (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly... I quite enjoy my LC lipsticks, but after this whole Chinadoll problem and her absolutely ignorance towards other cultures, plus her not even APOLOGIZING for her images though they offended a lot of people... I don't think I will be purchasing from this company anymore. And btw, I know she said "I'm sorry for anyone I offended..." but made up a huge slew of excuses... when all she really needed to do was apologize and mean it sincerely. 

  	Also for anyone curious about the lipglosses... I was extremely disappointed by the lipglosses I bought, so much so I don't even want to use them, I end up eating so much gloss from them migrating (even after blotting lips and lining them, etc)... it's definitely not worth the $17 price tag. They are gorgeous... but they fade very quickly, and of course they were advertised as "The lipgloss you can wear alone it's so pigmented!" yet then I've been told by Doe Deere herself to blot, put foundation on my lips, lipliner, then gloss and make sure I be careful on the lines so they don't migrate... yeah, pain in the buttocks. The formula on these feels so lazy... I wonder if Doe Deere herself even WORE these to test them before selling them.

  	And of course, I've never bought the shadows for more than a few reasons.


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 21, 2012)

Well...I agree with everyone about Lime Crime being a magnet for drama. I don't support the brand, but I wouldn't necessarily go out of my way NOT to purchase from them if they make a product I'm interested in. I think Doe Deere is ignorant, defensive, and probably more than a bit of a narcissist. Not a good way to be when you're trying to run a business.

  	That being said, has anyone picked up the LE Chinchilla lipstick released with the Lip Noir collection? I have yet to see a lipstick out there in a similar color (NYX's Power being the closest based on some random swatches I saw on a blog), and I'm wondering how deathly it might look on an NC25.

  	Any takers?


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 21, 2012)

I forgot to add to my post—I'm thoroughly convinced that Chinchilla was blatantly ripped from Essie's Chinchilla nail polish. They look EXACTLY the same and the Essie polish is permanent and has been around for a while. That can't be a coincidence...can it?


----------



## SmashSmashBam (Feb 22, 2012)

BadLeslie said:


> Well...I agree with everyone about Lime Crime being a magnet for drama. I don't support the brand, but I wouldn't necessarily go out of my way NOT to purchase from them if they make a product I'm interested in. I think Doe Deere is ignorant, defensive, and probably more than a bit of a narcissist. Not a good way to be when you're trying to run a business.
> 
> That being said, has anyone picked up the LE Chinchilla lipstick released with the Lip Noir collection? I have yet to see a lipstick out there in a similar color (NYX's Power being the closest based on some random swatches I saw on a blog), and I'm wondering how deathly it might look on an NC25.
> 
> Any takers?


	I actually found it on another site for $3 so I ended up picking it up before it sold out! It's actually not as grey as you would think... it's more of a grey lavender color... it makes you look like death xD I just tried it on today when it came in the mail. It's alright... but again it's eeehhhhhhhhhhhh... I'm NC15 and it's super paleish on me and VERY lavender compared to a grey. Which kinda makes me sad, I was hoping for a serious grey, not a lavender, I have enough lavender.


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 24, 2012)

SmashSmashBam said:


> I actually found it on another site for $3 so I ended up picking it up before it sold out! It's actually not as grey as you would think... it's more of a grey lavender color... it makes you look like death xD I just tried it on today when it came in the mail. It's alright... but again it's eeehhhhhhhhhhhh... I'm NC15 and it's super paleish on me and VERY lavender compared to a grey. Which kinda makes me sad, I was hoping for a serious grey, not a lavender, I have enough lavender.



 	Thanks SmashSmashBam! I've been lemming the shade, but if it looks a bit deathly on you it will definitely look deathly on me since I'm a little darker. I've been dying for a true gray lipstick and recently placed an order at Morgana Cryptoria for Melissa's Lady Grey lippie. It looks like a true mid-tone gray and I'm really excited about it. =)


----------



## SmashSmashBam (Mar 9, 2012)

Morgana's stuff is supposed to be amazing. I have yet to really try their lipgloss and sticks but I might buy some soon


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

LIME CRIME SUEDEBERRY VELVETINES


----------



## sheROCKS (Oct 4, 2013)

I bought LC's Velvetines because I saw a guru raving about it...its OK, I have both of them but I didn't think it was all that amazing. The packaging is cute though. Not sure I will buy the other lipsticks...not my cup of tea.


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Serpentina lipstick? I am curious but not sure I want a green lippie.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 18, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> Has anyone tried the Serpentina lipstick? I am curious but not sure I want a green lippie.


  I just received it today and I live it!!!! and it's light shimmer as well which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## HauteFace Mimi (Oct 18, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> Has anyone tried the Serpentina lipstick? I am curious but not sure I want a green lippie.


I have Serpentina its amazing. Its only seasonal for Halloween so I would grab it if you like it. Their stuff sell out quickly too. I love their whole line. Despite Doe and her controversies i think the velvetines line is bad ass. That stuff stays on forever.


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 16, 2013)

Omg they are taking forever to ship my lipsticks and velvetines since pink velvet launched


----------



## tamikajodha (Dec 16, 2013)

Luscious V said:


> Omg they are taking forever to ship my lipsticks and velvetines since pink velvet launched


  That sucks . I got my order last week Tuesday.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Luscious V said:


> Omg they are taking forever to ship my lipsticks and velvetines since pink velvet launched


  When did you order? I got my stuff last week and the week before, but I have another order that is suppose to because I ordered some more lipsticks on the first and nail polish. They just emailed me today saying that they don't have anymore of the polishes smh.


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 23, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> When did you order? I got my stuff last week and the week before, but I have another order that is suppose to because I ordered some more lipsticks on the first and nail polish. They just emailed me today saying that they don't have anymore of the polishes smh.


  I got my order on Friday


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm looking at getting pink velvet but it strikes me as very similar to OCC queen or anime.....??.... I'm not as familiar w this brand as others ... Anyone has these to compare???


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Dec 27, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> I'm looking at getting pink velvet but it strikes me as very similar to OCC queen or anime.....??.... I'm not as familiar w this brand as others ... Anyone has these to compare???


  To me pink velvet isn't that unique, but the thing I do like about it is that it doesn't smudge and stays put.


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 27, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> how do you like them?    To me pink velvet isn't that unique, but the thing I do like about it is that it doesn't smudge and stays put.


   To me I haven't tried the velvetines yet but I love the contessa it's like that pink that Mac doesn't have  should try it out it's the prefect barbie pinnkk


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 27, 2013)

So far I am loving it


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Grrrr  I'm tempted but I already have a lot of lip Tars an these velvetines look similar...


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 28, 2013)

I have lip tars too but I didn't compare yet


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 28, 2013)

@lucious pls of compare and report bak


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ugh my phone types what it wants   Pls do compare and report back


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 28, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Grrrr  I'm tempted but I already have a lot of lip Tars an these velvetines look similar...


  Lol okay I will


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 29, 2013)

Alright I think I like velvetines better theres a applicator the color stays I had it on since 2pm today now it's 7:10pm and it's still there the lip Tars gets dry and makes ur lips chappy and it looks horrible these are just ammmazinggggg I think I want the suede berry one now and get back ups


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Luscious V (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## mosha010 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yayyyy!! Looks so pretty.  Which is this one? Red velvet ?


----------



## tamikajodha (Dec 29, 2013)

Pink Velvet is so amazing. It stays on forever & the colour is soooo pretty.


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 29, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Yayyyy!! Looks so pretty.  Which is this one? Red velvet ?


  Yes it's red velvet I didn't test out pink velvet yet but I will tomorrow


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 30, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> Has anyone tried the Serpentina lipstick? I am curious but not sure I want a green lippie.


  I want to try it, but I would probably only wear it around the house doing laundry.  Brights like Ablaze and deep purples like Heroine are about as crazy as I will go in public.  Still trying to figure out if I will ever wear a black or blue lippie out of the house.  For layering, I can use those.  Not sure a green will work for layering but it could be combined with red to get muted, really interesting colors.  I have always been afraid of lime crime because I fear they will be too drying but I have been lemming Serpentina, Centrifuchsia and Chinchilla forever.


----------



## tamikajodha (Dec 30, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> I want to try it, but I would probably only wear it around the house doing laundry.  Brights like Ablaze and deep purples like Heroine are about as crazy as I will go in public.  Still trying to figure out if I will ever wear a black or blue lippie out of the house.  For layering, I can use those.  Not sure a green will work for layering but it could be combined with red to get muted, really interesting colors.  I have always been afraid of lime crime because I fear they will be too drying but I have been lemming Serpentina, Centrifuchsia and Chinchilla forever.


  I have Centrifuchsia and it's actually really moisturizing and not drying at all on me.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 31, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> I want to try it, but I would probably only wear it around the house doing laundry.  Brights like Ablaze and deep purples like Heroine are about as crazy as I will go in public.  Still trying to figure out if I will ever wear a black or blue lippie out of the house.  For layering, I can use those.  Not sure a green will work for layering but it could be combined with red to get muted, really interesting colors.  I have always been afraid of lime crime because I fear they will be too drying but I have been lemming Serpentina, Centrifuchsia and Chinchilla forever.


  I can't speak for Serpentina or Centrifuchsia, but Chinchilla doesn't dry out my lips at all. Neither does Airborne Unicorn, which is the only other LC lipstick I have. That said, always use P&P lip underneath so I have no idea how I'd get on if I didn't.

  I don't know how many people feel the same way but whether or not a lipstick is moisturising is low in my list of priorities. I'd rather have a non-moisturising lippie that yields strong colour, lasts long and doesn't feather than a moisturising one which is less likely to do these things. I'll just slather on the lip balm when I get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  I'm super intrigued by the Velvetines. The colour payoff looks amazing!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I can't speak for Serpentina or Centrifuchsia, but Chinchilla doesn't dry out my lips at all. Neither does Airborne Unicorn, which is the only other LC lipstick I have. That said, always use P&P lip underneath so I have no idea how I'd get on if I didn't.
> 
> I don't know how many people feel the same way but whether or not a lipstick is moisturising is low in my list of priorities. I'd rather have a non-moisturising lippie that yields strong colour, lasts long and doesn't feather than a moisturising one which is less likely to do these things. I'll just slather on the lip balm when I get home
> 
> ...


  It doesn't have to be moisturizing, just not turn my lips into mummy dust with one swipe.  I like matte finish and strong pigmentation, so these sound right up my alley--not sure why I have waited so long to take the plunge.  I am too much of a MAC whore.  I like my tubes to all be similar shape, but then again I like special packaging too, so it makes no sense.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Buick, you are such the enabler.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 31, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> It doesn't have to be moisturizing, just not turn my lips into mummy dust with one swipe.  I like matte finish and strong pigmentation, so these sound right up my alley--not sure why I have waited so long to take the plunge.  I am too much of a MAC whore.  I like my tubes to all be similar shape, but then again I like special packaging too, so it makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We're makeup addicts, darling. We're not supposed to make sense.
  Well, Chinchilla's a light grey so there's no escaping the mummy dust effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LC tubes kinda resemble the MAC bullet, but are fatter. And Iet's face it, they look kinda tacky. Which is fine with me. I'm not Coco flippin Chanel. They have a stronger vanilla smell than MAC lippies. So approach them with caution if you're sensitive to highly perfumed makeup. I'm not.

  So, tacky and smelly they are, drying they're not. At least that's my experience. I'd put them somewhere in the middle of MAC Amplifieds and Mattes on my dryingness scale [SUP]TM[/SUP]. Colour payoff is very good, but I get better wear from MAC Satins, Mattes or Amplifieds. In all honesty, I would buy a LC lipstick only for the colour. Totally not worth it if it has a MAC dupe.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lime crime velvetine In pink velvet   My initial take: very. Very very high pigmented, I thought id be getting a lip tar quality (which I already love anyway..) turns out these are even more pigmented than that.   Texture: initially, they are more fluid (read watery)  than the lip tar. So that was a surprise but once they go on, they are not running at all.  See swatches below compared to occ anime  Left: pink velvet, right: occ lip tar anime.  I even added a picture (last) after they dried and I tried rubbing it off just to show they stay put.   They are matte as heck so I'm so in love obvs... I will wear this on my lips today to try it out and report back   If you see some of the last pictures, the lip tar has not dried and is feathering on my skin, whereas the velvetine has a sharp edge on where I applied...


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Tried to wiped it down, used regular moist wipe.  Velvetine stays mostly intact, lip tar is gone.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 10, 2014)

Mosha how do they feel on your lips? I'm thinking about getting both Red and Pink Velvet during IMATS NYC.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 10, 2014)

They're more comfy than the lip tars!!! I'm going to get the red one on imats NYC too ... Loved the formula... Lining might make it easier for the begginner since the consistence is not what I'm used to.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope they release new colours in the Velvetines soon.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

I Know I just saw this and freaked the F out!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 14, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


>


  I can see myself rocking two out of the three.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I Know I just saw this and freaked the F out!


  I seriously died!!! These will be mine!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Know I just saw this and freaked the F out!
> ...


  Oh yea girl these r SO up your alley!...


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Oh yea girl these r SO up your alley!...


  Yes!!!


----------



## babycheri (Jan 14, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


>


 Wicked looks like my new favorite lip!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 15, 2014)

If they're anything like the quality of pink velvet. I'm in trouble cause I want them all 3


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


>


  These looks great! They might be my first LC purchase.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> We're makeup addicts, darling. We're not supposed to make sense.
> Well, Chinchilla's a light grey so there's no escaping the mummy dust effect
> 
> 
> ...


  I totally read that in a Yoda voice.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 15, 2014)

Wicked Velvetine


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jan 15, 2014)

I about died when I saw those pop up on Instagram, They will be mine. Come on March! so far away,
  I haven,t tried the Velvetines yet, I've been meaning to order the other three but maybe i can just wait till March and order them all.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I totally read that in a Yoda voice.


  Dammit! My cover's blown


----------



## sabrinaon (Jan 17, 2014)

I was so excited when i saw this.  
  clueless witch collection swatches

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0bmNb22Rpw


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I seriously died!!! These will be mine!!!


 Are you going to IMATS this weekend??


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Are you going to IMATS this weekend??


  I wish. I'm in Indiana and a plane ticket would be too much $$$. Plus i get a pro discount on pretty much everything that's sold there anyway, so i can actually get em cheaper than what they are at IMATS. :supacool: I just have to wait til they officially launch.


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I wish. I'm in Indiana and a plane ticket would be too much $$$. Plus i get a pro discount on pretty much everything that's sold there anyway, so i can actually get em cheaper than what they are at IMATS. :supacool: I just have to wait til they officially launch.


  Erine, did you see all the swatches on Instagram of the new Velvetines? Gorg!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> Erine, did you see all the swatches on Instagram of the new Velvetines? Gorg!!


  I did! Brown, burgundy and black!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I wish. I'm in Indiana and a plane ticket would be too much $$$. Plus i get a pro discount on pretty much everything that's sold there anyway, so i can actually get em cheaper than what they are at IMATS. :supacool: I just have to wait til they officially launch.


 Oh okay, yeah if you have to take a plane it's probably not worth it and if you have pro discount then it's all good. I can't wait til march! (I think that's when it's out)


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll definitely be getting Wicked. I need to see lip swatches of Salem first before I decide.


----------



## Luscious V (Jan 18, 2014)

When does these release I seen swatches of the collection


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 18, 2014)

Luscious V said:


> When does these release I seen swatches of the collection


 I think the limecrime Instagram said they'd release in March


----------



## Luscious V (Jan 18, 2014)

I wish they had imats in Chicago and Orlando they are sellin this in imats today and tommarow 


thefbomb said:


> I think the limecrime Instagram said they'd release in March


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 18, 2014)

Luscious V said:


> I wish they had imats in Chicago and Orlando they are sellin this in imats today and tommarow


  They actually aren't selling em. Just letting people swatch them. Won't be on sale for all til march.


----------



## Luscious V (Jan 18, 2014)

I feel better now lol everyone gets it when it releases   





erine1881 said:


> They actually aren't selling em. Just letting people swatch them. Won't be on sale for all til march.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 19, 2014)

Credit to LC's IG


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Credit to LC's IG


  LOVE these!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Credit to LC's IG


 Saw these earlier on insta, I love them alm but I'm not sure if I'll get the black or brown, I'm not sure if brown will suit me and I bought Hautecore so I don't think I need another black but they're both gorgeous


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Credit to LC's IG


  Wicked only for me! It looks stunning!
  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree with @thefbomb I'm good w my hautecore and the brown might not look good on me. But that red... It seems similar to studded kiss but I'll get this jut for the formula... I'll have to try the blak one too tho... I might consider it after all. .. The formula is what sells me. They dry like a tattoo like a paint marker on my lips. Ugh I'm in love


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 19, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I agree with @thefbomb I'm good w my hautecore and the brown might not look good on me. But that red... It seems similar to studded kiss but I'll get this jut for the formula... I'll have to try the blak one too tho... I might consider it after all. .. The formula is what sells me. They dry like a tattoo like a paint marker on my lips. Ugh I'm in love


 I do kind of want the black one as well even though I have Hautecore but it's because they still look different I'm sure this one will look slightly more matte and dare I say have better coverage. And you're right the other may be similar to studded kiss


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 19, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I agree with @thefbomb I'm good w my hautecore and the brown might not look good on me. But that red... It seems similar to studded kiss but I'll get this jut for the formula... I'll have to try the blak one too tho... I might consider it after all. .. The formula is what sells me. They dry like a tattoo like a paint marker on my lips. Ugh I'm in love


  I've never tried LC but these colors... Wicked is fantastic. You can never have enough red lipstick. Or lipstick. I'm hopeless.


----------



## MACina (Jan 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Credit to LC's IG


 

  Black Velvet


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

@thefbomb @autumnmoon yea u know we're getting at leaaasst one of this or two... Lol. Shameful!!! Tsk tsk but at imats NYC they might be cheaper so I don't feel so bad lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @thefbomb @autumnmoon yea u know we're getting at leaaasst one of this or two... Lol. Shameful!!! Tsk tsk but at imats NYC they might be cheaper so I don't feel so bad lol


 Yeah let's be real, we're obsessed. Haha. My boyfriend and I want to go to NY so I keep suggesting we go around IMATS but he knows what I'm up to haha. It doesn't work with my work schedule that much either though it COULD work out, so sad


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > @thefbomb @autumnmoon yea u know we're getting at leaaasst one of this or two... Lol. Shameful!!! Tsk tsk but at imats NYC they might be cheaper so I don't feel so bad lol
> ...


    Hahha slick


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 20, 2014)

Wicked is too gorgeous


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Credit to LC's IG


Wicked and Black Velvet for me. I don't want to wait until March though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it'll be a bday gift to myself.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Credit to LC's IG


  These look so good!!!!! I'll wait till Imats to get them.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 20, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Wicked and Black Velvet for me. I don't want to wait until March though ooh:  I guess it'll be a bday gift to myself.


  I was thinking the same thing! What day is yours?


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! What day is yours?


The 25th and yours?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> The 25th and yours?


  The 18th!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 21, 2014)

These may just be my first Velvetines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are LC products sold anywhere other than the LC website?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> These may just be my first Velvetines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think they sell to a few places whole sale, but I'm not sure which ones. Other than those, I think it is LC site only.

  *EDIT*
  A list of stores they are sold in: http://limecrime.com/stores


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> These may just be my first Velvetines :eyelove:   Are LC products sold anywhere other than the LC website?


  Naimies.com also sells LC


----------



## powderprincess (Jan 21, 2014)

Years ago I stumbled upon lime crime makeup and I started reading the blog of the founder of the line.  I thought she was really trendy and cool until I stumbled across her Halloween photos of her dressed as Hitler.  I was so disgusted that I will never buy from her line.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Naimies.com also sells LC


  Whoa! That place is a goldmine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They don't appear to offer international shipping though. Nor do they accept Paypal. Double whammy lol.



  Excuse me while I totter off to Naimies.com to continue drooling.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The 18th!


  Woohoo only a week apart. This year I'm going backwards in age instead of forward lol :x


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Woohoo only a week apart. This year I'm going backwards in age instead of forward lol :x


  Oooh i like that idea! That means I'll be 32!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Oooh i like that idea! That means I'll be 32!


  And I'll be 31


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> And I'll be 31 :haha:


  Love it!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Credit to LC's IG





NaomiH said:


> Credit to LC's IG


  So lovely! I don't own anything from this brand. Did the repackaging scandal get resolved?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Did the repackaging scandal get resolved?


  I'm not sure, but I do know they discontinued the eye dusts which I think were what was supposedly repackaged.


----------



## cocotears (Jan 22, 2014)

I've never tried Lime Crime, but Wicked is calling my name!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 23, 2014)

Speaking of the repackaging scandal, I wonder how many people didn't buy from them because of that and other bad feedback Doe Deere has received about her personality on blogs and such. I like to form my own opinion so I bought anyway, it came fast, everything was in perfect shape, I Even got a cute little LC button pin. I think it's important to form your own idea if you really want to try something.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Speaking of the repackaging scandal, I wonder how many people didn't buy from them because of that and other bad feedback Doe Deere has received about her personality on blogs and such. I like to form my own opinion so I bought anyway, it came fast, everything was in perfect shape, I Ben got a cute little LC button pin. I think it's important to form your own idea if you really want to try something.


  That's how I feel about it as well. I've eyed Poisonnberry and Serpentina for ages but have just never taken the leap. Red Velvet Velvetine has also been calling my name.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's how I feel about it as well. I've eyed Poisonnberry and Serpentina for ages but have just never taken the leap. Red Velvet Velvetine has also been calling my name.


Speaking of the repackaging scandal, I wonder how many people didn't buy from them because of that and other bad feedback Doe Deere has received about her personality on blogs and such. I like to form my own opinion so I bought anyway, it came fast, everything was in perfect shape, I Ben got a cute little LC button pin. I think it's important to form your own idea if you really want to try something.  Oh I totally want Poisonberry too but  I heard it doesn't apply as even as the others, I saw it at IMATS and decided to pass when I later changed my mind they were gone, it's a nice colour. I think the velvetines will do me in, they're gorgeous I can't blame you for wanting one


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Oh I totally want Poisonberry too but I heard it doesn't apply as even as the others, I saw it at IMATS and decided to pass when I later changed my mind they were gone, it's a nice colour. I think the velvetines will do me in, they're gorgeous I can't blame you for wantig one


  They look so pretty and I've heard good things about them. I plan on trying to get the new ones coming as they are more my style than the current ones. While they are all beautiful, I don't think I'd ever use the pink one or lighter red one.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They look so pretty and I've heard good things about them. I plan on trying to get the new ones coming as they are more my style than the current ones. While they are all beautiful, I don't think I'd ever use the pink one or lighter red one.


  I haven't tried the Velvetines either but I think I will when the new ones come out as well. I think the current and new ones are all beautiful.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's how I feel about it as well. I've eyed Poisonnberry and Serpentina for ages but have just never taken the leap. Red Velvet Velvetine has also been calling my name.


 Poisonberry is awesome!!! And I just used my Red Velvetine this weekend for the first time! It's so gorgeous & the formula wears like iron without making my lips look dried up! I also have the pink Velvetine, but haven't worn it yet. I def plan on getting the new one in that dark plum color!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Poisonberry is awesome!!! And I just used my Red Velvetine this weekend for the first time! It's so gorgeous & the formula wears like iron without making my lips look dried up! I also have the pink Velvetine, but haven't worn it yet. I def plan on getting the new one in that dark plum color!!!


  Consider me fully enabled!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Poisonberry is awesome!!! And I just used my Red Velvetine this weekend for the first time! It's so gorgeous & the formula wears like iron without making my lips look dried up! I also have the pink Velvetine, but haven't worn it yet. I def plan on getting the new one in that dark plum color!!!


  I just ordered from lime crime on Thursday and today, my package was in my hands. The velvetines are so incredible. They really do wear like iron. Be careful when you first apply, because it's easy to get on your teeth. But after 1-2 minutes, it's set and will not move. I also picked up some lipsticks and I'm super impressed. I was hesitant to buy, but you'll never know the whole story behind a scandal, and the product speaks for itself. I appreciate a vegan, no animal testing brand that has these colors.  I'm glad I bought them.   I bought Airborn Unicorn, glamour 101, and the three velvetines.    @PixieDancer - what did you buy? @NaomiH - let me know what you think of them.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Consider me fully enabled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't bought from LC in awhile... but I have Poisonberry and 2 of the Velvetines... so I will def pick up 1 of the new shades when they launch! I like the 2 Velvetines I already own (red & pink) so I imagine I will love the new dark plum/berry shade as well!
  AU is a cult fav... good purchase. I don't look the greatest in those pale lilac shades, but I bet it looks awesome with your new red locks!! Post a pic when you can!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh NO! I did NOT mean to do that!!! I swear! Low Buy Foul!! HOWEVER, if you are going to splurge on a lipstick, I want you to know these are a good purchase IMO... NOT that I'm saying you NEED any of them by any means! Ahhhhhhhhh!


  I'd say it was a good enabling! You've enabled me to finally take the plunge and try a new brand and product! I've eyed Poisonberry and the Velvetines since they launched but have just never taken the plunge for some reason. They'll be completely unique to my stash and I can possibly find something new to love!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 29, 2014)

enablers!!  i just got my package: Chinchilla, Red Velvet and the orchidaceous (purple eyeliner)  i love it all!!!!! im going to be SO BAD at IMATS this year with this stand even if i have to camp at it waiting...   chinchilla is my favorite right now.. move aside riri boy theres a new purplish color to vixen me up!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 29, 2014)

Chinchilla is purplish? Hmmmm...


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Chinchilla is purplish? Hmmmm...


  not really more like a purplish lavender.. grayish... its an odd color and i had nothing like it.. love it!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I need that.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 29, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> enablers!!  i just got my package: Chinchilla, Red Velvet and the orchidaceous (purple eyeliner)  i love it all!!!!! im going to be SO BAD at IMATS this year with this stand even if i have to camp at it waiting...   chinchilla is my favorite right now.. move aside riri boy theres a new purplish color to vixen me up!


  chinchilla is awesome and unique, i love it too. im dying to try one of their eyeliners!  ps. hey girl :hello:


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 29, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> chinchilla is awesome and unique, i love it too. im dying to try one of their eyeliners!  ps. hey girl :hello:


  i expected it to be a LITL bit brighter.. but after i realized but you kinda need two layers for the purple eyeliner to really be bright! but thats kinda it, i actually liked it how it was... everyone had something to say about my eyeliner... im following through with the other ones (maybe the yellow and the light blue) but trying to wait to get them at a discount at IMATS..   HIIIIIIIIIII! lol!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 29, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> i expected it to be a LITL bit brighter.. but after i realized but you kinda need two layers for the purple eyeliner to really be bright! but thats kinda it, i actually liked it how it was... everyone had something to say about my eyeliner... im following through with the other ones (maybe the yellow and the light blue) but trying to wait to get them at a discount at IMATS..   HIIIIIIIIIII! lol!


  Ah I don't mind it not being super bright or having to layer it, I have my eye on the light blue one too, looks so pretty


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jan 29, 2014)

I Love poisonberry! Its soo pretty!  I only have 3 of their lipsticks. Coquette, Poisonberry and Airborne unicorn. 
  I want to get the new Velvetines and the 3 others and more lipsticks. 
Chinchilla is one of them. 

I've been waiting for a few things to go back in stock so I can just do a huge order.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I Love poisonberry! Its soo pretty!  I only have 3 of their lipsticks. Coquette, Poisonberry and Airborne unicorn.
> I want to get the new Velvetines and the 3 others and more lipsticks.
> Chinchilla is one of them.
> 
> I've been waiting for a few things to go back in stock so I can just do a huge order.


  Is PB patchy? I thought I saw or read that it was patchy, so I didnt end up getting it even though i like the colour, I saw it at IMATS Toronto but skipped it to think about it and when I went back to the booth it was sold out


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2014)

Of course the day I decide to finally get Pink Velvet Velvetine it's sold out!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Of course the day I decide to finally get Pink Velvet Velvetine it's sold out!!!


  Check naimies.com and karmaloop.com as well.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Is PB patchy? I thought I saw or read that it was patchy, so I didnt end up getting it even though i like the colour, I saw it at IMATS Toronto but skipped it to think about it and when I went back to the booth it was sold out


  I've posted this pic before, but for reference sake, this is me wearing PB. I had no issues with it being patchy or anything like that. I do use MAC Prep & Prime Lip under most lipsticks, so that may have helped... but I LOVE PB! It's a great vampy yet bright color!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 30, 2014)

I know I need this.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Check naimies.com and karmaloop.com as well.


  Thanks! Got it from naimies.com wish that was the only thing I bought.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks! Got it from naimies.com wish that was the only thing I bought.


  :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I've posted this pic before, but for reference sake, this is me wearing PB. I had no issues with it being patchy or anything like that. I do use MAC Prep & Prime Lip under most lipsticks, so that may have helped... but I LOVE PB! It's a great vampy yet bright color!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jan 30, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Is PB patchy? I thought I saw or read that it was patchy, so I didnt end up getting it even though i like the colour, I saw it at IMATS Toronto but skipped it to think about it and when I went back to the booth it was sold out


  Agree! I don't have any problems with any sort of patchiness! the only problem i've had is feathering. Nothing a liplinner or P&P can't fix!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I've posted this pic before, but for reference sake, this is me wearing PB. I had no issues with it being patchy or anything like that. I do use MAC Prep & Prime Lip under most lipsticks, so that may have helped... but I LOVE PB! It's a great vampy yet bright color!


  Thanks for the reply! It looks great in general and looks great on you


----------



## goldielockss (Jan 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> not really more like a purplish lavender.. grayish... its an odd color and i had nothing like it.. love it!


  i have it and love it. wish i had the guts to wear it! lol


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh NO! I did NOT mean to do that!!! I swear! Low Buy Foul!! HOWEVER, if you are going to splurge on a lipstick, I want you to know these are a good purchase IMO... NOT that I'm saying you NEED any of them by any means! Ahhhhhhhhh!   I haven't bought from LC in awhile... but I have Poisonberry and 2 of the Velvetines... so I will def pick up 1 of the new shades when they launch! I like the 2 Velvetines I already own (red & pink) so I imagine I will love the new dark plum/berry shade as well! AU is a cult fav... good purchase. I don't look the greatest in those pale lilac shades, but I bet it looks awesome with your new red locks!! Post a pic when you can!!


  I'm a fan of Airborn Unicorn.  I'm so glad I got it


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 30, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> i have it and love it. wish i had the guts to wear it! lol


 if you got it flaunt it!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 31, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> i have it and love it. wish i had the guts to wear it! lol


 
  Big thumbs up for Chincilla from me too! Love it to bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's actually surprisingly wearable. Here's how it looks on me:


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 31, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  AU looks beautiful on you!


----------



## goldielockss (Jan 31, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Big thumbs up for Chincilla from me too! Love it to bits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  wow its beautiful on you.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 31, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Thanks for the reply! It looks great in general and looks great on you


  Thanks girlies!!! You are all so sweet!   





AutumnMoon said:


> I'm a fan of Airborn Unicorn.  I'm so glad I got it


  Wow! I REALLY like that on you! Do you have any dupes? So PURTY!!   





BuickMackane said:


> Big thumbs up for Chincilla from me too! Love it to bits  . It's actually surprisingly wearable. Here's how it looks on me:


  Girl! That is really gorg! I have avoided that lippie because something just seems like it wouldn't work... Proven wrong!! At least on you!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 31, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> wow its beautiful on you.
> 
> Aww thanks
> 
> ...


  Thanks hun. You're not looking half bad in PB yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Seriously though, Chinchilla _should not_ work, right? I mean, greyish lavender? On the lips? Blech! Goes to show you never know without actually slapping it on on those lips!

  I'm not a fan of ombre lips on me, but I did a Chinchilla - Heroine ombre when I first bought Chinchilla and I was pleasantly surprised how it turned out.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Big thumbs up for Chincilla from me too! Love it to bits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 


Ummm.....you're kinda looking really beautiful in that lippy. 


  Ta muchly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hadn't worn it for ages. High time I gave it another whirl this week! I fancied a really cool-toned lip so it was either Chincilla or Illamasqua Kontrol. Chincilla won the deathmatch


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 31, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> AU looks beautiful on you! :eyelove:





PixieDancer said:


> Thanks girlies!!! You are all so sweet! Wow! I REALLY like that on you! Do you have any dupes? So PURTY!! Girl! That is really gorg! I have avoided that lippie because something just seems like it wouldn't work... Proven wrong!! At least on you!!


  Thanks! I think the closest dupe I have is Lavender Whip. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 8, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Big thumbs up for Chincilla from me too! Love it to bits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look amazing! I am so ordering chinchilla!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 9, 2014)

I forgot to mention-you guys were right about Chinchilla. It's a great color.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I forgot to mention-you guys were right about Chinchilla. It's a great color.


bought chinchilla its coming n the mail. I cant wait for it!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 10, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  I love my Airborne Unicorn too! It looks fab on you Girl!


  I'm placing an order this week for the Velvetines, and Chinchilla. I wish the other colors I want would restock so I could get them too.


  P.s. I don't know if anyone has seen they have the Newest Velvetines coming out in March listed on the site now. 
  gets me all kinds of excited!








  I don't know about Salem though! brown lips? idk?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 10, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I love my Airborne Unicorn too! It looks fab on you Girl!   I'm placing an order this week for the Velvetines, and Chinchilla. I wish the other colors I want would restock so I could get them too.   P.s. I don't know if anyone has seen they have the Newest Velvetines coming out in March listed on the site now.  gets me all kinds of excited! :yaay: ompom:   I don't know about Salem though! brown lips? idk?


  I'm all about brown lips!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Oh wow! I haven't seen this. I just looked at the description!
  Total Mind Changer. 
  Thanks For sharing this!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm all about brown lips!


  Such a gorgeous colour, I've not tried velvetines yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm all about brown lips!


I love this! Wasn't on my list but it sure is now!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 11, 2014)

I love the velvetines so i will definitely be ordering all 3!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> I love the velvetines so i will definitely be ordering all 3!!!


  Yup yup yup!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm all about brown lips!


  I liked the look of it from swatches but I didn't think id be able to pull it off but this picture of Doe and another picture some girl posted wearing it just makes it look so good. It'll be hard to pass up so I may just get it


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm so tempted by Salem aswell but same thing not sure if i can pull it off! I love my lime crime! Suedeberry and Geradium are my faves! Also poisonberry is gorgeous wish I had an excuse the wear it more often!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2014)

i cant wait for tomorrow!i luve velvetines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  anyones knows if they are going to be permanent? im getting all 3 tomorrow but still i dont ever want to be without these colors.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2014)

:fluffy:


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 18, 2014)

I just placed my order everybody. It is up now go order go go go runnnnnn


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I just placed my order everybody. It is up now go order go go go runnnnnn


  Talk about 13hrs early!  Got mine too!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Talk about 13hrs early! Got mine too!


  righttttt lol I think she inputed 12am instead but that wouldn't even make since as I'm pacific time too and I ordered an hr ago smh


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks girl!!! 


smileyt06 said:


> I just placed my order everybody. It is up now go order go go go runnnnnn


  i ended up with salem and wicked. i may get black velvet later on. it didnt fit into my budget.
  hopefully it will be available!

   IM FREAKING OUT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I  LUV themm


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> righttttt lol I think she inputed 12am instead but that wouldn't even make since as I'm pacific time too and I ordered an hr ago smh


  Right!? I double checked her most recent IG post just to be sure (incase i needed to stay up til 3am EST) and she wrote noon PST. Oh well! I ain't complainin!!! I bought all 3!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Right!? I double checked her most recent IG post just to be sure (incase i needed to stay up til 3am EST) and she wrote noon PST. Oh well! I ain't complainin!!! I bought all 3!


  me either girl I'm happy because now i don't have to sneak at work to order


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> me either girl I'm happy because now i don't have to sneak at work to order :yahoo:


  Hehe. My birthday ended on a great note! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Hehe. My birthday ended on a great note! Thanks for the heads up!


  your welcome and happppppyyyyy bdayyyyyyyy


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> your welcome and happppppyyyyy bdayyyyyyyy


  Thanks doll! :kiss:


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 18, 2014)

kimibos said:


> thanks girl!!!
> i ended up with salem and wicked. i may get black velvet later on. it didnt fit into my budget.
> hopefully it will be available!
> 
> ...


  I ordered airborne unicorn, poison berry, coquette and salem.  i can wait on the black i have melt bane and haute core lol


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Happy bdayyyy @erine1881 !!!!! Love kisses and triple sixes !!!! Xxoo


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wahh Imma get them at imats  i made a firm promise to skim on my march buys and I'm sticking to it.  But come imats I'm getting these babeeehhhhsss.   Pls post pics ladies n gents !!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Hehe. My birthday ended on a great note! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Happy bdayyyy @erine1881 !!!!! Love kisses and triple sixes !!!! Xxoo





NaomiH said:


>


  Thanks babes! Muah! :kissy:


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Hehe. My birthday ended on a great note! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tamikajodha (Mar 19, 2014)

Ordered Wicked and Salem


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Ordered Wicked and Salem


  so exciting!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2014)

Erine!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Erine!!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 19, 2014)

I want to order wicked but need to hit/pass the  $50 mark. What else do I need?! Lol I'm thinking suedeberry but I'm scared it'll look aweful on me


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hahaha I know... Ugh it's taking all of me not to go crazy and order the whole thing. I'm waiting toget  them later but waaaaaaa I want them


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> I want to order wicked but need to hit/pass the $50 mark. What else do I need?! Lol I'm thinking suedeberry but I'm scared it'll look aweful on me


  i have to use a blue tone red lipliner to make suedeberry work on me. its very orange. almost neon like on me. not pretty.
  im c2

  maybe you can add one of the lipticks?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

The eyeliners are super cute.... I have the purple one and want the acid green one


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 19, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i have to use a blue tone red lipliner to make suedeberry work on me. its very orange. almost neon like on me. not pretty. im c2  maybe you can add one of the lipticks?


   That's what I'm scared of because I don't do straight orange well. I'm much darker though nc44-45. Centrifuschia looks pretty too! I'll have to play around and look at swatches. This would be my first lime crime order


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> That's what I'm scared of because I don't do straight orange well. I'm much darker though nc44-45. Centrifuschia looks pretty too! I'll have to play around and look at swatches. This would be my first lime crime order


  what about poison berry? i wanted it but it wasnt in stock when i placed my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  or maybe red velvet. its beautiful!

  Good luck with your order!


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 19, 2014)

Love it order all 3


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 19, 2014)

Happy birthday, Erine! I scored Wicked and Salem. Can't. Wait. I want them now!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


>





kimibos said:


> Erine!





deadSAVVY said:


> Happy Birthday Erine!!!





AutumnMoon said:


> Happy birthday, Erine! I scored Wicked and Salem. Can't. Wait. I want them now!


  Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Mar 19, 2014)

I picked up all three and cosmopop! I can't wait for them.


  Late to the party. But Happy Birthday @erine1881


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> The eyeliners are super cute.... I have the purple one and want the acid green one


  How is the wear on the eyeliners? Do they dry quickly?


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a crap load of new lipsticks coming today. Too bad my order doesn't include my new velvetines. But I am trying the Alchemist eye palette. Come on mail man!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 21, 2014)

never tried a velvetine - adding to my wist list!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They dry quickly, they stay... This is me wearing the purple one on top (water line is hi def cyan)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> They dry quickly, they stay... This is me wearing the purple one on top (water line is hi def cyan)


 @mosha010 you are gorgeous.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ty love I was a lil flushed. Couldn't find another pic of it tho lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 21, 2014)

I hope it ships soon because the money has be cleared and taken out of my account


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> They dry quickly, they stay... This is me wearing the purple one on top (water line is hi def cyan)


  Dayum. Nice! And you look gorgeous, as usual! What lipstick is that?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

The one and only chinchilla


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> The one and only chinchilla


  I just got that today!!! Beautiful, darling!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> The one and only chinchilla


  I freakin love Chinchilla!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 21, 2014)

Hopping back in because I want to see the new velvetines on you ladies when they come in. Happy belated, Erine!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Hopping back in because I want to see the new velvetines on you ladies when they come in. Happy belated, Erine!


  Will do! Thanks doll! :wink:


----------



## kimibos (Mar 22, 2014)

Did you guys see the new shade UTOPIA. there is a picture on their insta. 
  it says 

#UTOPIA: A theoretical perfect realm. Also: new Velvetine by Lime Crime, coming June 2014! 
 http://instagram.com/p/k8N8APt0NI/​ 

  i dont have pink velvet but i think im going to skip it for this one. its more cool tone, magenta.


  sorry if it was posted already.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 22, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Did you guys see the new shade UTOPIA. there is a picture on their insta.  it says   [COLOR=222222]#UTOPIA[/COLOR][COLOR=222222]: A theoretical perfect realm. Also: new Velvetine by Lime Crime, coming June 2014! [/COLOR]  http://instagram.com/p/k8N8APt0NI/​
> i dont have pink velvet but i think im going to skip it for this one. its more cool tone, magenta.   sorry if it was posted already.


  I want Utopia as well, I'm sure it'll be just as popular as the others!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 22, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I want Utopia as well, I'm sure it'll be just as popular as the others!


  oh yes some people are already asking for it on their facebook


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 22, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Did you guys see the new shade UTOPIA. there is a picture on their insta.  it says   [COLOR=222222]#UTOPIA[/COLOR][COLOR=222222]: A theoretical perfect realm. Also: new Velvetine by Lime Crime, coming June 2014! [/COLOR]  http://instagram.com/p/k8N8APt0NI/​
> i dont have pink velvet but i think im going to skip it for this one. its more cool tone, magenta.   sorry if it was posted already.


  I was wondering when they would realize this. They have been hinting at purple since the velvetines became perm. And yes. I need this. Serious face.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 22, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> kimibos said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the new shade UTOPIA. there is a picture on their insta.  it says   [COLOR=222222]#UTOPIA[/COLOR][COLOR=222222]: A theoretical perfect realm. Also: new Velvetine by Lime Crime, coming June 2014! [/COLOR]  http://instagram.com/p/k8N8APt0NI/​
> ...


     Hahahaha I picture u saying it with Zoolander voice and pout like "I need this"


----------



## miss0annette (Mar 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Hehe. My birthday ended on a great note! Thanks for the heads up!


  Umm how did I miss this??  Happy belated birthday sweets!!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 22, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> Umm how did I miss this??  Happy belated birthday sweets!!


  It's ok. Thanks babe! :winkiss:


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahaha I picture u saying it with Zoolander voice and pout like "I need this"


  That's exactly it. And Chinchilla is amaze-balls. I feel like I'm taking crazy pills


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 26, 2014)

My order with wicked shipped!! I'm excited to try them for the first time


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 26, 2014)

Doe Deere posted on fb a sneak of a collaboration: Jem!


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 26, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Doe Deere posted on fb a sneak of a collaboration: Jem!


  where did you see this? I don't see anything.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

Doe has been saying that next up she was going to do hair colors. So I think this is it ....    And that my friends will be my downfall.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

I can picture dipdying my hair all summer w these. ... (I can't do all of my hair but I sure as hell will dip die so I can hide it In a bun!!!!).


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 26, 2014)

Aaahhh OK. No offense to Doe, well ok like I care, but I would NEVER take hair care/dye suggestions from her...her hair is....god awful, frizzy and ugh. If I took hair suggestions from any one it would be Amy/Shrinkle, now that's someone who should come out with a hair dye range.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Oh right. Totally forgot about that.   Doe has been saying that next up she was going to do hair colors. So I think this is it ....    And that my friends will be my downfall.





novocainedreams said:


> Aaahhh OK. No offense to Doe, well ok like I care, but I would NEVER take hair care/dye suggestions from her...her hair is....god awful, frizzy and ugh. If I took hair suggestions from any one it would be Amy/Shrinkle, now that's someone who should come out with a hair dye range.


 Actually, she has said that her hair is a cotton candy styling, so it's not frizzy or unhealthy. People have been asking why it's so processed so that's why she felt the need to explain.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yea She does it fluffy on purpose lol.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

I like all the risks the takes.  I want mermaid hair right now!


----------



## Spectacular (Mar 26, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Doe Deere posted on fb a sneak of a collaboration: Jem!


  Well now I'm just interested as hell, plus I love the promo pic.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting. But I still would never want my hair to look like that on purpose. *shrug* To each his own style, lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally got my tracking number yayyyyyy


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Interesting. But I still would never want my hair to look like that on purpose. *shrug* To each his own style, lol.


   I like the color not the fluffy.  My hair  will be fluffy if left unattended


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 27, 2014)

My order shipped! Come on, Wicked and Salem!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

My order shipped too! YAY!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

My order shipped too, it will be here on Monday. i got Wicked and Salem.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 28, 2014)

I love the velvetine formula so much I want her to make 30 new colors. (My wallet doesn't, though.) I can't wait to see these babies pop up in my mailbox.

  Also, does My Beautiful Rocket look bright orange on anyone? Mine looks very creamy, more like what I thought ComsoPop would look like (I have that on order). It's not screaming orange, but that's OK. It's really pretty. I was just wondering how it looked on everyone else.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 28, 2014)

My Wicked arrived today!! (Along with Suedeberry) To add to my Pink and Red Velvetines!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 29, 2014)

Swatches, por favor!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 29, 2014)

.                                Red velvet/ wicked/ Salem.                                                                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.                                        Old packaging/ new packaging


----------



## kimibos (Mar 29, 2014)

i like wicked but Salem is my LOVE! its a dark chocolate brown. ahh i want to eat it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Lime Crime did an Amazing job with these ones. 

  My next haul is going to include black velvet for sure!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 29, 2014)

I want! I want!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 29, 2014)

kimibos said:


> . Old packaging/ new packaging


  love the swatches, I love the look of that chocolate brown!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm going to get these at imats omg wicked is amazinnnn


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 29, 2014)

I just received my box. I will swatch and post tomorrow


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 31, 2014)

I love Wicked with all my little heart!  I need to reorder another one with Salem! These are incredible!!


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 31, 2014)

I have so far been morally against purchasing lime crime but this new collection has me drooling. So hard to say no.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 31, 2014)

My babies came today!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ugh.  I slobbered all over this


----------



## Luscious V (Apr 2, 2014)

Got my package today swatches and pictures up later


----------



## Luscious V (Apr 2, 2014)

Swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2014)

Luscious V said:


> Swatches


gorgeous!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 2, 2014)

Who knew a brown lipstick could look so great? I'm in love and will need backups.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

Luscious V said:


> Swatches


   How's the black one ? Drying ? Stay power? Etc


----------



## Luscious V (Apr 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> How's the black one ? Drying ? Stay power? Etc


   Girl these stay on better then the previous ones it's crazy I was trying to wipe it off it doesn't budge you have to use waterproof makeup remover to get any of it off


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 12, 2014)

Next new Velvetine coming out in June...Utopia!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 13, 2014)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Next new Velvetine coming out in June...Utopia!!


  This I will be all over.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> This I will be all over.


  They didn't have it out yesterday. Or maybe on he frenzy I forgot to check lol.  But I didn't see it they said they'd have to look at


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm new to posting in this thread! I just wanted to say I just saw two girls at JFK this morning with huge green Lime Crime shopping bags and I almost ran over and screamed OMG OMG OMG DID YOU GO TO IMATS?!! SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT!!  then I remembered it was 6:30am and I would probably look like a crazy woman...


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I'm new to posting in this thread! I just wanted to say I just saw two girls at JFK this morning with huge green Lime Crime shopping bags and I almost ran over and screamed OMG OMG OMG DID YOU GO TO IMATS?!! SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT!!  then I remembered it was 6:30am and I would probably look like a crazy woman...


   It's ok.  Everyone that saw one another afterwards w them big ole bags was doing the same outside lol


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Utopia on NC30 and Nw50


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Utopia on NC30 and Nw50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dried


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 13, 2014)

NEED!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Dried


  Thanks Mosha. I definitely need that.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> NEED!!!


  Omg you don't even know. I thought of you. Cause after the end of the day. After washing my hands, swatching, wiping, playing w dif kinds of substances and whatnot, look how intense the color is at 7:31 est !


----------



## miss0annette (Apr 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg you don't even know. I thought of you. Cause after the end of the day. After washing my hands, swatching, wiping, playing w dif kinds of substances and whatnot, look how intense the color is at 7:31 est !


  I bet everyone's hand is like this. The imats hand!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg you don't even know. I thought of you. Cause after the end of the day. After washing my hands, swatching, wiping, playing w dif kinds of substances and whatnot, look how intense the color is at 7:31 est !


That stuff is amazing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Utopia on NC30 and Nw50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it...i need it!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Utopia on NC30 and Nw50
> ...


   Broooooo I wanted to run away w the tester.  It's amaaayyyyzINNNNNN.    UNTIL JUNE....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Broooooo I wanted to run away w the tester.  It's amaaayyyyzINNNNNN.    UNTIL JUNE....


I can see why you wanted to run away with it..its gorgeous! Ugh I hate waiting till june its so far away booo


----------



## emberdarling (Apr 13, 2014)

hrrmm It looks so purple on every skin tone except the lightest one....seems like that really brings out the pink. Can't say for sure that I want it yet. Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## tamikajodha (Apr 13, 2014)

I NEED Utopia. It's soooo pretty!


----------



## jchait (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm officially in love with Utopia!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Apr 14, 2014)

June can't come soon enough! That looks like the other half of my heart right there!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 14, 2014)

I was trying to avoid looking in this tread once that picture of Utopia went up. Oh well! Need and Want!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 14, 2014)

So I brazenly asked her if the hair dye thing is true and she confirmed her hair dye line comes out before the end of the year.    Take note Santa


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Utopia on NC30 and Nw50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks so good!


----------



## jchait (Apr 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Take note Santa


  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## lxvefool (Apr 15, 2014)

Need need need Utopia! My Clueless Witch Velvetines just arrived and I'm in love!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 15, 2014)

lxvefool said:


> Need need need Utopia! My Clueless Witch Velvetines just arrived and I'm in love!


  You do.


----------



## tamikajodha (Apr 16, 2014)

I love Wicked!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I love Wicked!


  This is a really great color for you. Looks amazing!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 16, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I love Wicked!


   You look super hot.  I can't wait to wear mine! Yay!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 16, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I love Wicked!


  Gorgeous!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 16, 2014)

I need Utopia! Thanks @mosha010


----------



## tamikajodha (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jchait (Apr 16, 2014)

Me (and my stupid boyfriend lol) wearing Suedette. I just got it a few days ago and am in love with it


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 16, 2014)

jchait said:


> Me (and my stupid boyfriend lol) wearing Suedette. I just got it a few days ago and am in love with it


   Gorgeous girl!!!! Loving the tats! Which is that lippy again? Not familiar w suedette


----------



## jchait (Apr 16, 2014)

@mosha010 sorry auto correct happened. Suedeberry the Velvetine. I freaking love it! It's my first and now I want all of them lol


----------



## mac-obsessed (Apr 16, 2014)

Do it!! I now officially have them all and I love them!! Can't wait for utopia


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 16, 2014)

jchait said:


> Me (and my stupid boyfriend lol) wearing Suedette. I just got it a few days ago and am in love with it


  I love Suedeberry on you!! such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 16, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I love Wicked!


  Soo pretty! I love wicked!


----------



## jchait (Apr 17, 2014)

So anyone see the drama that unfolded last night on Doe Deere's IG. made me go and do my research, there is a lot of bad blood with this company. YIKES!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

No, what happened?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2014)

jchait said:


> So anyone see the drama that unfolded last night on Doe Deere's IG. made me go and do my research, there is a lot of bad blood with this company. YIKES!


  Ooh what happened?


----------



## jchait (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh I saw that but didn't bother to read the comments! I'm reading them now and just Googled up on Doe Deere. And DAMNNNNNNNN is all I will say. I'm still gonna buy Lime Crime stuff though. I didn't know her name was really Xenia?


----------



## jchait (Apr 17, 2014)

Basically, she posted on her IG a screenshot of her calling some girl a dumbass for questioning the question of whether or not all of her products are vegan or not. Chaos ensued, people either backing Doe or calling her a bully for outing that girl via social media, calling her a dumbass, posting the girl's screen name. So I did some research, and there is A LOT of bad press about Doe. She seems to be a bully to people that don't like her products, and she regularly threatens people with lawsuits who right not so shiny reviews. Yikes


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

That really sucks. I wonder if she's going to respond to all of this.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 17, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> That really sucks. I wonder if she's going to respond to all of this.


  Her response was that she is not Disney and then followed that with a screencap of KVD calling someone out over her manicure. *insert eye rolling smiley here*
  Seriously she needs to be a bit more professional. Especially considering the history her company has had.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 17, 2014)

jchait said:


> So anyone see the drama that unfolded last night on Doe Deere's IG. made me go and do my research, there is a lot of bad blood with this company. YIKES!


  Was it the whole nail polish fiasco?


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm reading this Tumblr blog about all the things Doe Deere has done (I won't post it but it's an easy Google search)….. 

  You know I always wondered why Temptalia never reviewed or talked about the new Lime Crime product, especially since it's so popular. Now my question has been answered….


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 17, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Was it the whole nail polish fiasco?


  The nail polish this was Doe's way of saying "look other people are doing it." I think they are different situations in my opinion.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> The nail polish this was Doe's way of saying "look other people are doing it." I think they are different situations in my opinion.


  Oh okay that was the kat von D screencap, That seemed like a different situation too. Kat von D's seemed more warranted. Doe deere should've addressed the Vegan comment more professionally.


  Either way I don't think any person should respond to negativity via social media. It only spawns more and more negativity.


----------



## emberdarling (Apr 17, 2014)

yess I saw it and was like wow. I already knew all about the scandals I'm surprised more people dont know about it...I Read the comments on her IG post and it seems a lot of people were surprised to learn her history. I don't support her for this reason and I was thinking about getting the clueless witch products but after this I'm back to not wanting to support her. Who conducts themselves that way? You should be professional, period. Specifically online when your whole business IS online. 
  I hate to make the comparison because they are always compared but Amy/shrinkle of sugarpill would have never acted that way.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

I finished reading that Tumblr blog and Doe seems a bit possessive, and excuse me for saying, but also a little crazy. I know I said earlier I'd still buy LC but I kind of don't want to now. The way she handled the stuff on ig is pretty immature for a 30 something year old.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 17, 2014)

I follow Doe Deere so I watched some of this unfold. I commented, as the "devils advocate" because people kept commenting on how this person didn't do anything wrong. It could be considered slander, as there are lots of people who could potentially not buy products based on this comment alone. I don't agree with the way she commented; calling this person a dumbass was not necessary. But I sort of can see where she is more in the right to make a comment rather than Kat von d who responded nastily based on a superficial comment on her nails. In Doe's case, she was defending her company which is her livelihood. 

  It sometimes pains me how so many people don't do their research and believe everything they read on the internet. Someone can say that the company isn't cruelty free and some people will completely believe it, even if it isn't true, and will boycott the company.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> yess I saw it and was like wow. I already knew all about the scandals I'm surprised more people dont know about it...I Read the comments on her IG post and it seems a lot of people were surprised to learn her history. I don't support her for this reason and I was thinking about getting the clueless witch products but after this I'm back to not wanting to support her. Who conducts themselves that way? You should be professional, period. Specifically online when your whole business IS online.  I hate to make the comparison because they are always compared but Amy/shrinkle of sugarpill would have never acted that way.





alexisweaver said:


> I finished reading that Tumblr blog and Doe seems a bit possessive, and excuse me for saying, but also a little crazy. I know I said earlier I'd still buy LC but I kind of don't want to now. The way she handled the stuff on ig is pretty immature for a 30 something year old.


  I guess you ladies don't/won't buy Melt lipsticks either then, cuz Lora responds the same way. I have no problem with a company owner standing up for their brand when people spit out uneducated nonsense. But that's just me.


----------



## emberdarling (Apr 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I guess you ladies don't/won't buy Melt lipsticks either then, cuz Lora responds the same way. I have no problem with a company owner standing up for their brand when people spit out uneducated nonsense. But that's just me.


  I haven't bought any Melt and didn't know anything about it but would be interested in learning. But as I said I already had the opinion before this. I understand standing up for your brand but you can do so without calling someone a dumbass and then ON TOP of that, screenshotting it to post on your own instagram? Super immature. And it may be nonsense but there has been a lot of controversy in the past about whether or not her products were vegan, and whether or not she lied about it. I don't know all the dirty details but they are out there so it's something to consider. Like I said this isnt the only instance...if it was just about this I would think it was rude but brush it off. But when someone consistently shows bad business practices then yeah I don't want to give them my business. I think that's perfectly logical lol. 
  Edit: I don't judge anyone else for still buying. It's just not a company I really want to give my money to. People can improve though so I hope I can feel comfortable supporting in the future.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> I haven't bought any Melt and didn't know anything about it but would be interested in learning. But as I said I already had the opinion before this. I understand standing up for your brand but you can do so without calling someone a dumbass and then ON TOP of that, screenshotting it to post on your own instagram? Super immature. And it may be nonsense but there has been a lot of controversy in the past about whether or not her products were vegan, and whether or not she lied about it. I don't know all the dirty details but they are out there so it's something to consider. Like I said this isnt the only instance...if it was just about this I would think it was rude but brush it off. But when someone consistently shows bad business practices then yeah I don't want to give them my business. I think that's perfectly logical lol.  Edit: I don't judge anyone else for still buying. It's just not a company I really want to give my money to. People can improve though so I hope I can feel comfortable supporting in the future.


  And that's completely fine. I don't buy from Makeup Geek because of a hypocritical statement Marlena made a year or so ago, and i refuse to support and follow a MUA that said something uneducated and irresponsible about a mental illness. We all have our standards, and there's nothing wrong with, just as long one is equal across the whole board.


----------



## emberdarling (Apr 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> And that's completely fine. I don't buy from Makeup Geek because of a hypocritical statement Marlena made a year or so ago, and i refuse to support and follow a MUA that said something uneducated and irresponsible about a mental illness. We all have our standards, and there's nothing wrong with, just as long one is equal across the whole board.


  True!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I follow Doe Deere so I watched some of this unfold. I commented, as the "devils advocate" because people kept commenting on how this person didn't do anything wrong. *It could be considered slander, as there are lots of people who could potentially not buy products based on this comment alone. *I don't agree with the way she commented; calling this person a dumbass was not necessary. But I sort of can see where she is more in the right to make a comment rather than Kat von d who responded nastily based on a superficial comment on her nails. In Doe's case, she was defending her company which is her livelihood.
> 
> It sometimes pains me how so many people don't do their research and believe everything they read on the internet. Someone can say that the company isn't cruelty free and some people will completely believe it, even if it isn't true, and will boycott the company.
> Yes, I can understand that!
> ...


  I totally agree, Erine. I'm all for standing up for yourself but there's ways to do it and I think how it was handled was immature. I'm not specifically mad at Doe for calling her a dumbass (because let's be honest some people are) but she didn't need to then go screen cap it and post it for people to leave nasty comments (VERY LOOSE TERM) to the girl that said it. I'm more so not into LC anymore from what I've been reading about her other previous incidents, not so much the specific comment. I don't know much about Melt but do have lipstick from them. If they're the same way, I wouldn't want to give my money either. But like @emberdarling said, people change and can improve.

You ladies are both right and make good points.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 17, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yes, I can understand that!   I totally agree, Erine. I'm all for standing up for yourself but there's ways to do it and I think how it was handled was immature. I'm not specifically mad at Doe for calling her a dumbass (because let's be honest some people are) but she didn't need to then go screen cap it and post it for people to leave nasty comments (VERY LOOSE TERM) to the girl that said it. I'm more so not into LC anymore from what I've been reading about her other previous incidents, not so much the specific comment. I don't know much about Melt but do have lipstick from them. If they're the same way, I wouldn't want to give my money either. But like @emberdarling  said, people change and can improve.   You ladies are both right and make good points.


  That's why i don't follow what people do personally. All I've heard was the rumour of the repackaging or whatever, but that's all it's ever been, a rumour. I don't think anythings ever been proven, not that I'm aware of anyway. I haven't heard of any other scandalous things with her company. If it's a colour/product i like, I'll buy it. What the owner does or says is their business. If it drags their name thru the mud and scares off customers, than that's their doing. It's something i have to think about as a business owner myself. But if someone says something negatively and incorrect about my business, I'll call em a dumbass, maybe worse. Will i put it on social media? Probably not. Unfortunately, not everyone thinks about those types of things.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That's why i don't follow what people do personally. All I've heard was the rumour of the repackaging or whatever, but that's all it's ever been, a rumour. I don't think anythings ever been proven, not that I'm aware of anyway. I haven't heard of any other scandalous things with her company. If it's a colour/product i like, I'll buy it. What the owner does or says is their business. If it drags their name thru the mud and scares off customers, than that's their doing. It's something i have to think about as a business owner myself. But if someone says something negatively and incorrect about my business, I'll call em a dumbass, maybe worse. Will i put it on social media? Probably not. Unfortunately, not everyone thinks about those types of things.


  Yeah, I usually tend not to follow what people do unless it's been brought to my attention (like this) or I really admire them. Mostly because I care more-so about the product instead of the person behind it and how they spent their weekend (does that sound bad? lol) But anyway, yeah that's the hard thing about being the face of a brand/company. Even though you aren't the brand or what's selling, since you're associated with it, what you do/say ultimately is an effect on the brand too. It's definitely a career path for the bold!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 17, 2014)

I stay away from people's personal life. Because I'm no one to judge. If I did I wouldn't get kat Von d's makeup for the whole Jesse James fiasco or Rihanna's stuff for the whole Chris brown thing... I follow lime crime on IG but not Doe, she's a sweetheart when I met her so that's the only real experience I have.  The other so called "facts" are things other people have said and may or may not have proof of so I stay away from that and focus on the only fact I can prove on my own: I love them velvetines like they're my blood sisters.  I love those lipsticks like they give me superpowers.  I think that we don't know the private lives of other cosmetic brands owners and founders.  I'm sure as heck not going to stop getting anastasia if I discover something off her personal life I don't like.  Everyone is entitled to a personal life that's NOT perfect.   I saw the back and forth from doe Deere calling out someone on her brand not being cruelty free etc and if I'm honest: I would defend my brand with teeth and fists so I don't blame her for doing so..


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I stay away from people's personal life. Because I'm no one to judge. If I did I wouldn't get kat Von d's makeup for the whole Jesse James fiasco or Rihanna's stuff for the whole Chris brown thing... I follow lime crime on IG but not Doe, she's a sweetheart when I met her so that's the only real experience I have. The other so called "facts" are things other people have said and may or may not have proof of so I stay away from that and focus on the only fact I can prove on my own: I love them velvetines like they're my blood sisters. I love those lipsticks like they give me superpowers. I think that we don't know the private lives of other cosmetic brands owners and founders. I'm sure as heck not going to stop getting anastasia if I discover something off her personal life I don't like. Everyone is entitled to a personal life that's NOT perfect. I saw the back and forth from doe Deere calling out someone on her brand not being cruelty free etc and if I'm honest: I would defend my brand with teeth and fists so I don't blame her for doing so..


  Your Utopia swatches looked amaziiiiing. 

  Yeah, I don't think most people care about someone's personal life but more-so how they do business with customers and their peers. Doe's just ruffled a few people's feathers is all.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I stay away from people's personal life. Because I'm no one to judge. If I did I wouldn't get kat Von d's makeup for the whole Jesse James fiasco or Rihanna's stuff for the whole Chris brown thing... I follow lime crime on IG but not Doe, she's a sweetheart when I met her so that's the only real experience I have. The other so called "facts" are things other people have said and may or may not have proof of so I stay away from that and focus on the only fact I can prove on my own: I love them velvetines like they're my blood sisters. I love those lipsticks like they give me superpowers. I think that we don't know the private lives of other cosmetic brands owners and founders. I'm sure as heck not going to stop getting anastasia if I discover something off her personal life I don't like. Everyone is entitled to a personal life that's NOT perfect. I saw the back and forth from doe Deere calling out someone on her brand not being cruelty free etc and if I'm honest: I would defend my brand with teeth and fists so I don't blame her for doing so..


  Well said!! I love her stuff (damn velvetines are amaze-balls, and you MADE me get Chinchilla lol). Everyone is entitled to a personal life, and we can all be dumbasses sometimes. But she does need to get her PR under control (That's my degree, maybe she can call me? LOL).

  I didn't get any of the holiday NARS stuff because I hate Guy Bourdin and everything he stands for. I stopped buying NARS for a while for it. But I have slowly went back because the products are on-point and we all look up to different people. I'm sure there are people I admire that others hate, and I shouldn't judge. But I did speak with my wallet by not buying that collection. I still love the NARS makeup and will buy in the future. I was just disappointed.

  But, because of things like this, I try not to follow people personally. You'll get mad/disappointed.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 17, 2014)

Doe has a reputation, unfortunately. I personally am okay with her calling out people who are lying on her brand, but there is overwhelming evidence about some of her other products. I've never heard anything about the velvetines or the lipsticks, so I will continue to buy them.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 17, 2014)

Agreeing with all you gals.

  I honestly just don't give a shit. If a companies product is awesome then, awesome! 
  how they handle their own isn't my business. They're may be more professional approaches, but honestly If I was a brand owner and put up constant slander I think I would start blowing up too!
  And, really there is nothing more damn annoying than some person filling up a brands social sites with negative things. If a person thinks something sucks/ dislikes their practice. Good they can keep it to themselves.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 17, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Agreeing with all you gals.
> 
> I honestly just don't give a shit. If a companies product is awesome then, awesome!
> how they handle their own isn't my business. They're may be more professional approaches, but honestly If I was a brand owner and put up constant slander I think I would start blowing up too!
> And, really there is nothing more damn annoying than some person filling up a brands social sites with negative things. If a person thinks something sucks/ dislikes their practice. Good they can keep it to themselves.


   For realsies.  Again everyone is entitled to their opinion tho, I know some will get offended by the brand people's actions or disagree, everyone has their opinion and very well so.   There's a saying in my country: "para el gusto SE hicieron Los colores" which means something like since we all like things different, that's why there's different colors.  Kinda sorta.   Anyway!!! @autummoon and did you like it!? Or did u not haha


----------



## lxvefool (Apr 17, 2014)

This is me wearing Wicked. The lighting in my house is awful so I used my trusty iPhone apps to try and correct it, but Wicked is still darker and richer than it appears here in real life.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Anyway!!! @autummoon and did you like it!? Or did u not haha


  Love it so hard!! I know my engineer co-workers look at me sideways but I love it. Thank you for pushing me to it


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Anyway!!! @autummoon and did you like it!? Or did u not haha


  Yes everyone is entitled to speak their opinion as well. 
  Differing opinions are what makes the world go round'

  It's more of the people who troll that annoy me. Why waste time slandering something they dislike , instead of promoting positivity to something they do like.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone who leave negative comments on someone post weather it's limecrime or kim kardashian is just looking for attention... And well she got it! Maybe she'll learn not to go on a social media slandering someones name. And anyone who follows Doe knows that she's not your Cookie cutter gal nor is her brand. Which is fine with me


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

Back to makeup as usual: so I got babette at imats... And how was this lippy missing from my life!? Anyone else gotten this lovely lippy!?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## kimibos (Apr 18, 2014)

They now say none of the defective ones were shipped. Then why make the announcement as a Recall.  and why are costumers complaining?   hboy: They are so stupid i dont know if i should laugh or be sad.


----------



## jchait (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Back to makeup as usual: so I got babette at imats... And how was this lippy missing from my life!? Anyone else gotten this lovely lippy!?


  Which lippie?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

jchait said:


> Which lippie?


  Babette. It's the craziest nudey prettyness


----------



## jchait (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Babette. It's the craziest nudey prettyness


  I still haven't used mine yet! ugh I need to get on it!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Back to makeup as usual: so I got babette at imats... And how was this lippy missing from my life!? Anyone else gotten this lovely lippy!?


  LOVE Babette. So feminine. Do you have Comsopop? That one would be fab on you.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Back to makeup as usual: so I got babette at imats... And how was this lippy missing from my life!? Anyone else gotten this lovely lippy!?
> ...


   I JUsT got it. Reminds me of sushi kiss.  Ill prob going to compare those two


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I JUsT got it. Reminds me of sushi kiss.  Ill prob going to compare those two


  True. I also have My Beautiful Rocket, but it is definitely not a bright true orange. It reminds me of the All about orange lipsticks from last year.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 22, 2014)

I've never bothered to research all of the drama behind Doe and the brand...I knew a little about it but honestly nothing has been proven as fact from my understanding. I met Doe at IMATS and she was a sweetheart...very apologetic about the ridiculously slow moving line on Pro Night (explained how they were told NY Pro Night is usually much less crowded...which was echoed by other vendors so perhaps there was some truth to it...and this poor info caused her to under-staff her booth). She also took the time to go down the line and take pictures with anyone interested and answer any questions about current and future products. Not saying she doesn't have a spotty past but she sure worked hard that night at being a very good representative for her brand.   I would purchase from LC again because I love the products I already picked up. If I used what someone did in their personal life (or how they acted) to dictate if I would use any products they are associated with then MAC wouldn't have seen a dime from me during any of the RiRi releases (sorry but I despise her and it's not because she made a very human choice to go back to Chris Brown...can't judge someone for what their heart wanted...not my place to do so). Just my very long 2 cents lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm glad to see that a lot of ladies here are okay with buying from Lime Crime despite the controversy. I've been wanting to see swatches and stuff, but on Reddit, a lot of people are like "DON'T BUY FROM THEM!" so I very rarely see swatches there and that's really the only place I look at makeup other than here.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm glad to see that a lot of ladies here are okay with buying from Lime Crime despite the controversy. I've been wanting to see swatches and stuff, but on Reddit, a lot of people are like "DON'T BUY FROM THEM!" so I very rarely see swatches there and that's really the only place I look at makeup other than here.


  Hunny bun. I'm doing a swatch thread of this JuST for yOU!       Coming up soon! What you'd like to see? Velvetines ? Lippys or eyeliners?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Coming up soon! What you'd like to see? Velvetines ? Lippys or eyeliners?


Woohoo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lippies would be awesome!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 28, 2014)

I actually dont know if i like Doe Dee (where ever i clearly dont know how to spell her name) OR Not.

  I think she's a Bitch and i dont care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just like her products alot.

  i remember when the Velvetines first came out. They didnt sell out, and they were $16.50. ohh i didnt care if she was a Bitch to the Whole World i had to have them.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I actually dont know if i like Doe Dee (where ever i clearly dont know how to spell her name) OR Not.
> 
> I think she's a Bitch and i dont care
> 
> ...


  I agree I really don't like her just her products lol


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Apr 29, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I actually dont know if i like Doe Dee (where ever i clearly dont know how to spell her name) OR Not.  I think she's a Bitch and i dont care :haha:  i just like her products alot.  i remember when the Velvetines first came out. They didnt sell out, and they were $16.50. ohh i didnt care if she was a Bitch to the Whole World i had to have them.


 Haha I'm exactly the same! I LOVE her lipsticks & velvetines! I think she's super pretty aswell! N I kinda respect her boss bi**h attitude but sometimes think she could be less abrupt with her customers, but hey you don't get to the top by being nice to everyone I suppose!  Anyhoo is love to see a lime crime swatch thread Iv got a good 6 products to add to it!


----------



## tamikajodha (May 9, 2014)

Pink Velvet


----------



## MissElle12 (May 9, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Pink Velvet :eyelove:


  stunning!!


----------



## emberdarling (May 9, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Pink Velvet


you look flawless teach me your ways


----------



## tamikajodha (May 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 


emberdarling said:


> you look flawless teach me your ways


  MAC Studio Fix foundation & an amazing concealer lol


----------



## emberdarling (May 10, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  how do you apply your foundation? With a brush or beauty blender? also what do you use to contour?  hehe sorry I just gotta know!


----------



## tamikajodha (May 10, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> how do you apply your foundation? With a brush or beauty blender? also what do you use to contour?  hehe sorry I just gotta know!


  It's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I use a Beauty Blender. And for contour, I used MAC Blunt blush for contour. I was running out of time, so I didn't get to contour my nose lol


----------



## emberdarling (May 10, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> It's okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was hoping you'd say that...I have a beauty blender that I have been too scared to use yet, but this gives me just the push I need to try it out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

I want babette! 
  I feel sad it is sold out!


----------



## erine1881 (May 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want babette!  I feel sad it is sold out!


  Did you check on Naimies?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Did you check on Naimies?


Checked, I couldn't find babette. Thanks though.


----------



## erine1881 (May 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Checked, I couldn't find babette. Thanks though.


  Damn!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Damn!


It's ok. I will hold out and wait for it to come back in stock.  Wait I think I found some at urban outfitters.


----------



## erine1881 (May 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's ok. I will hold out and wait for it to come back in stock.  Wait I think I found some at urban outfitters.


  I was just on there too and can't seem to find where it lists the colour names


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I was just on there too and can't seem to find where it lists the colour names


I found it. But there is just a blank square once I add it to cart itsays babette. Dang 10 bucks shipping though. I think I will wait :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (May 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I found it. But there is just a blank square once I add it to cart itsays babette. Dang 10 bucks shipping though. I think I will wait :sigh:


  $10!? Holy crap!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> $10!? Holy crap!


  Yup. All I wanted was one lipstick, i think you get like free shipping over $50 but I didn't need to spend 50.


----------



## LARAELYSE (May 11, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Pink Velvet :eyelove:


  Absolutely gorgeous!  That whole look!!!


----------



## tamikajodha (May 11, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! That whole look!!!


  Aw thank you


----------



## Tashaboo (May 17, 2014)

ok so I purchased chinchilla and tried it and it turned my lips black  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did have lipbalm on but im afraid to try it again cause it took me forever to get it off and get my lips back to its regular color.. anyone experience that?


----------



## LARAELYSE (May 17, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> ok so I purchased chinchilla and tried it and it turned my lips black  :blink:  I did have lipbalm on but im afraid to try it again cause it took me forever to get it off and get my lips back to its regular color.. anyone experience that?


  WHAATTTTT???? whoa that's weird!  Chinchilla is the only lime crime lippie I have but it did NOT do that to me!  That's scary! (& ive used ot with lip balm/chapstick too...) SEND IT BACK!


----------



## Tashaboo (May 17, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> WHAATTTTT???? whoa that's weird! Chinchilla is the only lime crime lippie I have but it did NOT do that to me! That's scary! (& ive used ot with lip balm/chapstick too...) SEND IT BACK!


  i had on the blistex silk and shine on and then i put it on top. Everything was fine and then I went out in public.. OHH MY... AND I WENT OUT IN PUBLIC!!! IT WAS BAD.. I think i'm gonna try it again with completely bare lips. I bought it during imats in LA.. so it wasn't during that batch that was messed up.


----------



## thefbomb (May 18, 2014)

I'm trying to decide if I should get Salem & wicked now or wait until fall...I've been wearing a lot of lighter summery/spring colour lately


----------



## erine1881 (May 18, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should get Salem & wicked now or wait until fall...I've been wearing a lot of lighter summery/spring colour lately


  NOW!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 18, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should get Salem & wicked now or wait until fall...I've been wearing a lot of lighter summery/spring colour lately





erine1881 said:


> NOW!


 :werd:


----------



## thefbomb (May 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> NOW!





butterflyeyes said:


> :werd:


  True, I'll be buying it tonight


----------



## emberdarling (May 20, 2014)

For what it's worth Doe deere posted an apology on her instagram today for what we discussed a few weeks ago. I think it was a nice gesture and I'm glad to see that she apologized, I have respect for that.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 26, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is looking for Red Velvet but there will be a limited quantity available starting on May 27th from Lime Crime and their authorized resellers!


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2014)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Not sure if anyone is looking for Red Velvet but there will be a limited quantity available starting on May 27th from Lime Crime and their authorized resellers!


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Not sure if anyone is looking for Red Velvet but there will be a limited quantity available starting on May 27th from Lime Crime and their authorized resellers!


Thank you aswell


----------



## mosha010 (May 26, 2014)

What's the word on the utopia velveteen


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Anyone know when they'll be a restock of babette


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone know when they'll be a restock of babette


  No date yet on the Babette restock!

  I am an official Lime Crime reseller and I have no dates yet!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Makeup Emporium said:


> No official date yet for the Utopia release.  The last info said June but I think that may be pushed.   No date yet on the Babette restock!  I am an official Lime Crime reseller and I have no dates yet!


Thanks


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2014)

Makeup Emporium said:


> No official date yet for the Utopia release.  The last info said June but I think* that may be pushed.*   No date yet on the Babette restock!  I am an official Lime Crime reseller and I have no dates yet!


  NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 26, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


  I know that's what I thought.  It's my favorite of all the colors so far!  Still no date on a Pink Velvet and Suedeberry restock either.  When I hear something I will post.


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2014)

Makeup Emporium said:


> I know that's what I thought.  It's my favorite of all the colors so far!  Still no date on a Pink Velvet and Suedeberry restock either.  When I hear something I will post.


  I think Naimies has suedeberry???, but i can't tell. Their site has crashed and it's pissing me off!


----------



## Rebellefleur (May 26, 2014)

I looove their velvetines. I purchased both suedeberry & Pink velvet on nailpolishcanada 
  yay for free shipping =)


----------



## smileyt06 (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone know when they'll be a restock of babette


  I just recently ordered mines on Urban Outfitters.  I couldn't wait for her no longer and that was the last one I truly wanted.  And although you have to spend $50 for free shipping I said why not and ordered cosmopop and a cheap shirt and I had a $10 off coupon lol, since their clothes are expensive.  I would just order there don't wait for her.  Also, I could not bare the pain to wait in their long a** lines at this upcoming IMATS.  I also seen that she usually does a 30% of black friday sale but who's to say it will be restocked and her shipping takes forever when she does sales.


----------



## Tashaboo (May 27, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I just recently ordered mines on Urban Outfitters.  I couldn't wait for her no longer and that was the last one I truly wanted.  And although you have to spend $50 for free shipping I said why not and ordered cosmopop and a cheap shirt and I had a $10 off coupon lol, since their clothes are expensive.  I would just order there don't wait for her.  Also, I could not bare the pain to wait in their long a** lines at this upcoming IMATS.  I also seen that she usually does a 30% of black friday sale but who's to say it will be restocked and her shipping takes forever when she does sales.


 I think last black Friday she didn't give 30% off her velvetines anyways... which of course was what I really wanted.  But it was so bad and couldn't get through anyways.  I want utopia!!!


----------



## erine1881 (May 27, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> I think last black Friday she didn't give 30% off her velvetines anyways... which of course was what I really wanted.  But it was so bad and couldn't get through anyways.  I want utopia!!!


  I got 30% off of em :shrugs:


----------



## Tashaboo (May 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I got 30% off of em :shrugs:


even the pink velvet??? Idk.. maybe i wasn't doing something right.. buy then again I didn't get through the whole checkout process.


----------



## erine1881 (May 27, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> even the pink velvet??? Idk.. maybe i wasn't doing something right.. buy then again I didn't get through the whole checkout process.


  Pink velvet, red velvet and suedeberry. And glitters.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> ok so I purchased chinchilla and tried it and it turned my lips black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG! I'd send it back!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 30, 2014)

Salem Velvetine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Finally posting this lol. The long awaited request on NC 50 NW43


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Salem Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks amazing on you!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> looks amazing on you!


  Thank you luv


----------



## Gellydonut (May 31, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> I think last black Friday she didn't give 30% off her velvetines anyways... which of course was what I really wanted.  But it was so bad and couldn't get through anyways.  I want utopia!!!


  LC on Black Friday was wonky!  The site kept crashing and I thought I wasn't going to be able to order anything because the cart wouldn't process completely.  But I got lucky with it because I managed to get 60% off my order including Pink Velvet which wasn't supposed to be included in the 30% sale. Someone def got in trouble for that!  My Velvetines were $8 a piece!  :nanas:


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

You look gorgeous in Salem [@]Smileyt06[/@] and I love your hair!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look gorgeous in Salem [@]Smileyt06[/@] and I love your hair!


  Aw thank you luv


----------



## mosha010 (May 31, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Salem Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   You're rocking this smiley!!!!!


----------



## tamikajodha (May 31, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Finally posting this lol. The long awaited request on NC 50 NW43


  Salem looks so good on you! It looks TERRIBLE on me


----------



## smileyt06 (May 31, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> You're rocking this smiley!!!!!





tamikajodha said:


> Salem looks so good on you! It looks TERRIBLE on me :barf:


  Thank you ladies


----------



## nasquiat (Jun 3, 2014)

Contemplating on getting Salem. Would it look good on my NC 40? I'm definitely feeling this nostalgic 90's lipstick. Mascara, liner and a brown lip


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Salem Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Was contemplating whether I should get Salem but this definitely convinced me now. I want a couple lipsticks also but I always have a hard time deciding what to get.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Salem Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thud:  GORGEOUS!!!   





nasquiat said:


> Contemplating on getting Salem. Would it look good on my NC 40? I'm definitely feeling this nostalgic 90's lipstick. Mascara, liner and a brown lip


  Definitely get it! I think Salem looks stunning on all us NC gals!   





tiera720 said:


> Was contemplating whether I should get Salem but this definitely convinced me now. I want a couple lipsticks also but I always have a hard time deciding what to get.


  All of them!


----------



## nasquiat (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> All of them!


  You're my fairy makeup god-mother. I'll order it then! Whew!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)

nasquiat said:


> You're my fairy makeup god-mother. I'll order it then! Whew!


  It takes a strong woman to pull off a brown lip! Sybil lip tar about knocked me on my ass when that came out! :thud:


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> :thud:  GORGEOUS!!! Definitely get it! I think Salem looks stunning on all us NC gals! All of them!





tiera720 said:


> Was contemplating whether I should get Salem but this definitely convinced me now. I want a couple lipsticks also but I always have a hard time deciding what to get.


  Thanks ladies muah


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It takes a strong woman to pull off a brown lip! Sybil lip tar about knocked me on my ass when that came out!


Oh man Sybil is gorgeous - it puts me in the mind of Film Noir, which I love. I wish lip tars worked for me (I don't get along very will with lip brushes LOL)


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh man Sybil is gorgeous - it puts me in the mind of Film Noir, which I love. I wish lip tars worked for me (I don't get along very will with lip brushes LOL)


  After i bought Sybil i went and B2Md for Film Noir!  I'm not a big lip brush fan either, but once i get my lip liner on, I'm good with the brush.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm not a big lip brush fan either, but once i get my lip liner on, I'm good with the brush.


  I can't find Sybil on the OCC site or Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can only find it on allcosmeticswholesale but I am wary of that place.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't find Sybil on the OCC site or Sephora   I can only find it on allcosmeticswholesale but I am wary of that place.


  Nigels online still has it


----------



## jchait (Jun 4, 2014)

So I really like the new velvetines, but idk how they would do on me colorwise. Eric said that Salem would look good on NC skin, but what about NW?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Nigels online still has it


  Shipping is  $15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want it that badly LOL!


----------



## Ana A (Jun 4, 2014)

I've had Film Noir for quite some time but always forget about it... Salem I had been putting off til later until I heard brown was gonna be the new black this fall and I love it in matte form!  Something about brown lips reminds me of barrio chicks from the 90's. Obviously I won't be wearing it in the same manner though


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 4, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

I won't lie... I love 90's makeup(except those brows!)  and fashion (particularly grunge) so I'm glad to see browns come back in.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I won't lie... I love 90's makeup(except those brows!)  and fashion (particularly grunge) so I'm glad to see browns come back in.


  I loooooove 90s browns! Especially on WOC. I was watching old school Aaliyah and envouge music videos and my lord. So beautiful!


----------



## Tashaboo (Jun 7, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Salem Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg u make me want to purchase it!! I'm sold!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Salem Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks so great on you!


----------



## Ana A (Jun 8, 2014)

Utopia we're ready for you


----------



## tamikajodha (Jun 9, 2014)

Ana A said:


> Utopia we're ready for you


  Yes totally excited!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh this is pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh this is pretty!


:thud: I want


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want


  So do I. Can you believe I've still never tried any LC?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I. Can you believe I've still never tried any LC?


You need too! They are quite good.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need too! They are quite good.


  Can't get over the shipping price. (Cheap) lol
  I'm so spoiled by free or discounted shipping that anything over like 3 bucks makes me give the ol' side eye.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't get over the shipping price. (Cheap) lol


That's why you gotta buy 50 bucks worth lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's why you gotta buy 50 bucks worth lol


  I don't want 50 bucks worth of their stuff! The only thing right now that I really want is Wicked and maybe Salem.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't want 50 bucks worth of their stuff! The only thing right now that I really want is Wicked and maybe Salem.


I just bought wicked and salem for my sisters birthday   Because I needed 50 I threw in a cancer glitter.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Because I needed 50 I threw in a cancer glitter.


  Their glitters are very pretty, I just hate dealing with glitter so I never buy them. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Their glitters are very pretty, I just hate dealing with glitter so I never buy them. lol


True glitters can be a pain..but these are super pretty lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True glitters can be a pain..but these are super pretty lol


  I bought a few Lit glitters awhile back, used one once and then pawned them all off on my niece.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bought a few Lit glitters awhile back, used one once and then pawned them all off on my niece. :lol:


Bet she loved them lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bet she loved them lol


  She did! She likes doing little makeovers with her BFF and is always doing glitter eyes. lol She also uses them for her nails.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh this is pretty!


   But it doesnt't look that different from Wicked. I wish it was a bit deeper 


NaomiH said:


> I don't want 50 bucks worth of their stuff! The only thing right now that I really want is Wicked and maybe Salem.


    Wait til Utopia comes out and you can order all 3 and get your free shipping! :haha:   You'll want Utopia! :nods:  Or i can order yours with my Utopia order. I'm ordering some Utopias for friends already to save on shipping.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She did! She likes doing little makeovers with her BFF and is always doing glitter eyes. lol She also uses them for her nails.


Aww how cute


----------



## MACina (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh this is pretty!


 






  WANT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> But it doesnt't look that different from Wicked. I wish it was a bit deeper  Wait til Utopia comes out and you can order all 3 and get your free shipping! :haha:   You'll want Utopia! :nods:  Or i can order yours with my Utopia order. I'm ordering some Utopias for friends already to save on shipping.


That's nice of you Erin, thanks! I'm not overly sure I want Utopia, it looks nice but it also looks like a slightly brighter FOF to me. :sigh:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Or i can order yours with my Utopia order. I'm ordering some Utopias for friends already to save on shipping.


  When I saw it come up before I read the description, I thought it was Wicked.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I. Can you believe I've still never tried any LC?


  Same here. LC Virgin.


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 12, 2014)

Me neither, and I doubt if I will any time soon.


----------



## Ana A (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't get over the shipping price. (Cheap) lol
> I'm so spoiled by free or discounted shipping that anything over like 3 bucks makes me give the ol' side eye.


   I feel your pain skin twin that's the reason I yet have to own any Melt lipsticks, I do have a few of the Limecrime velvetines and lippies (salem included) and they are worth the investment (the velvetines at least) but shedding 20 bucks plus tax and shipping on a single item kinda bums people out.  When I got mine I ordered them altogether... but it sucks because I had to wait til all the items I wanted were in stock at the same time.  That new color though...Idk it reminds me too much of wicked but who knows..Utopia is what I have my heart set at the moment


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's nice of you Erin, thanks! I'm not overly sure I want Utopia, it looks nice but it also looks like a slightly brighter FOF to me. :sigh:


  Anytime love. No need to pay for shipping if you don't have to. Especially when you're only $10 away from the free shipping. They said they're just finishing up some last minute details with Utopia and are hoping to launch it soon, so just lemme know.    





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> When I saw it come up before I read the description, I thought it was Wicked.


  Same here. I know there's a filter on the pic, but even with that it looks so close!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm so excited for Utopia. I hope it launches this month


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 13, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I'm so excited for Utopia. I hope it launches this month


  UTOPIA!!!


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Or i can order yours with my Utopia order. I'm ordering some Utopias for friends already to save on shipping.


  I agree completely. She needs to come out with different colors instead of 3 different (but similar) shades of red...


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> UTOPIA!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Same here. LC Virgin.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Same here. I know there's a filter on the pic, but even with that it looks so close!


  I might get it. I would like to actually try them finally so we'll see. lol


----------



## Ajigglin (Jul 20, 2014)

[@]erine1881[/@], not sure when you put up this new avi because I've been AWOL, but you look sexy as hell. I love it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> [@]erine1881[/@], not sure when you put up this new avi because I've been AWOL, but you look sexy as hell. I love it.


  Thanks love!  :kiss:  I just changed it the other day.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 25, 2014)

I wanna order serpentina but don't want to try and wait for utopia before serpentina sells out again. O the glory of if I need either lol


----------



## Haven (Jul 29, 2014)

All of the opaque lipsticks are now in stock on the lime crime website!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haven said:


> All of the opaque lipsticks are now in stock on the lime crime website!


  I'm so debating Serpentina. I've been wanting it for a while. But I hate paying shipping. I want Wicked and Salem too but Wicked is sold out now.


----------



## Haven (Jul 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so debating Serpentina. I've been wanting it for a while. But I hate paying shipping. I want Wicked and Salem too but Wicked is sold out now.


  I think that Wicked is back in stock.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haven said:


> I think that Wicked is back in stock.


  Omg thank you. So much for no buy July.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Omg thank you. So much for no buy July.


You need wicked....and no buy what lol


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

How drying are the velvetines on the lips?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> How drying are the velvetines on the lips?


For me they are not that drying. They look lovely through out the entire day.  When it finally comes off, or you put some effort to remove it. Your lips aren't messed up or chapped. They are not moisturizing but they aren't like the sahara desert either lol That is my experience with them  hth


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> For me they are not that drying. They look lovely through out the entire day.  When it finally comes off, or you put some effort to remove it. Your lips aren't messed up or chapped. They are not moisturizing but they aren't like the sahara desert either lol That is my experience with them  hth


Same for me.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Same for me.


  Great to know ty


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jul 29, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> How drying are the velvetines on the lips?


  Theyre not drying at all on me which is surprising since most stains are.. I do like a glossy look so I do add a gloss ontop.


----------



## jchait (Jul 31, 2014)

just ordered Salem, Pink Velvet and Red Velvet through Naimies last night. I need wicked though


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 31, 2014)

I hate how Utopia is taking forever to come out


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 31, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I hate how Utopia is taking forever to come out


  agreed


----------



## Tashaboo (Aug 6, 2014)

Its crazy... utopia was supposed to come out in June!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

I want Utopia and suedeberry....


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bring me UTOPIA!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 6, 2014)

I got Wicked and Salem. I thought about Suedeberry but none of the swatches were doing it for me. I figured I'd rather pay $6 shipping than $20 on something I won't use. Plus they didn't charge tax. Started to get them through Urban Outfitters along with Red Velvet but the tax was as much as LC's shipping would be.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Aug 6, 2014)

I just googled utopia... OMGG. its beautiful.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

I just made the mistake of reading through the first few pages of thus thread. Oh the people I wanted to tell to go shove it... :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Its crazy... utopia was supposed to come out in June!!!


  Love your new avi!


----------



## Tashaboo (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love your new avi!


  aww thank you.. I had to change it up a little lol


----------



## littlepickle (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm hanging out for Utopia too! And I need Wicked... perhaps even Black Velvet  I just bought Coquette & Babette in the LE packaging today! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 16, 2014)

littlepickle said:


> I'm hanging out for Utopia too! And I need Wicked... perhaps even Black Velvet  I just bought Coquette & Babette in the LE packaging today! Can't wait to get them.


 if you want a matte black liquid lipstick you should look into pretty zombie cosmetics. They have a black that seems pretty good and their lipsticks are pretty similar in quality but it's only 11 dollars or so


----------



## jchait (Aug 17, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> if you want a matte black liquid lipstick you should look into pretty zombie cosmetics. They have a black that seems pretty good and their lipsticks are pretty similar in quality but it's only 11 dollars or so


  I'm afraid to try pzc. are they the ish?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 17, 2014)

jchait said:


> I'm afraid to try pzc. are they the ish?


  Erin posted swatches on her Instagram. She seemed to like them.

  Speaking of @erine1881, I haven't seen her around lately. Hope she's doing okay! Lots of ladies missing..


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 17, 2014)

jchait said:


> I'm afraid to try pzc. are they the ish?


  Love them! Processing and shipping takes FOREVER tho (3-4 weeks), but i love them!    





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Erin posted swatches on her Instagram. She seemed to like them.  Speaking of @erine1881 , I haven't seen her around lately. Hope she's doing okay! Lots of ladies missing..


  I'm here. Had to resub to all the threads. Not much to comment on tho. But I'm here.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm here. Had to resub to all the threads. Not much to comment on tho. But I'm here.


Yeah it is kinda dead around here


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 17, 2014)

jchait said:


> I'm afraid to try pzc. are they the ish?


  Yesss I agree with Erin, they're great


----------



## jchait (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know how often they restock the PZC lippies? now i'm kinda wanting, but I want some of the colors that are out of stock. btw wore my red velvetine today, i freaking love these things


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2014)

jchait said:


> Does anyone know how often they restock the PZC lippies? now i'm kinda wanting, but I want some of the colors that are out of stock. btw wore my red velvetine today, i freaking love these things


  Pretty often i think. I had wanted to order some when they were outta stock and they were restocked within a week.   And I'm wearing red velvet today too!


----------



## karmel3326 (Aug 18, 2014)

Utopia


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Utopia is available to buy


----------



## tamikajodha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Utopia is available to buy


  Yay! Bought mine.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Aug 21, 2014)

Just bought utopia


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Yay! Bought mine.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *deadSAVVY*
> ...


  WOOHOO ladies


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Utopia is available to buy


 :O


----------



## CharlieKelly (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Utopia is available to buy


  Is it nice? I am waiting for red velvet 

  You think it would be back in stock?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> :O


Buy it oke:


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh my I'm so tempted, I don't know what to do! I can buy it now and pay $6.95 Canadian + $20USD or I can wait until it's on this Canadian site for 21.99 and free shipping. It's in my cart in limbo right now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> Is it nice? I am waiting for red velvet   You think it would be back in stock?


Red velvet should be in stock soon, so they say. Utopia is a gorgeous purple magenta.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Oh my I'm so tempted, I don't know what to do! I can buy it now and pay $6.95 Canadian + $20USD or I can wait until it's on this Canadian site for 21.99 and free shipping. It's in my cart in limbo right now


Wait for the better deal


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wait for the better deal


 That's what I'm thinking $7 is still 7 bucks. I just don't know how long I'll be waiting, I suppose I can wait. Then at least there will be more swatches


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 21, 2014)

I was browsing through this thread last night and I googled swatches. The velvetines are interesting, but I'm always weary of lip stains. My lips are so dry. I might take a chance though b/c I'm so curious about it now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> That's what I'm thinking $7 is still 7 bucks. I just don't know how long I'll be waiting, I suppose I can wait. Then at least there will be more swatches


Exactly then you can be sure if you really want it or not.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I was browsing through this thread last night and I googled swatches. The velvetines are interesting, but I'm always weary of lip stains. My lips are so dry. I might take a chance though b/c I'm so curious about it now.


  Well it's not a lip stain. It's completely different than a stain. It wears exactly like MAC's PLWLCS, minus the dryness. It feels just like your lips without a lipbalm on, plus a tiny bit of tack. I don't find them drying at all :nope:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Well it's not a lip stain. It's completely different than a stain. It wears exactly like MAC's PLWLCS, minus the dryness. It feels just like your lips without a lipbalm on, plus a tiny bit of tack. I don't find them drying at all :nope:


:agree:


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Well it's not a lip stain. It's completely different than a stain. It wears exactly like MAC's PLWLCS, minus the dryness. It feels just like your lips without a lipbalm on, plus a tiny bit of tack. I don't find them drying at all :nope:


  OK. I guess the youtubers I watched are uninformed, no surprise there. I read a couple of reviews that stressed how dry it is and that scared me off a bit.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> OK. I guess the youtubers I watched are uninformed, no surprise there. I read a couple of reviews that stressed how dry it is and that scared me off a bit.


  I'm one that always needs lipbalm on and i was good with these. :bigthumb:  And i feel ya on the YT thing


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm one that always needs lipbalm on and i was good with these. :bigthumb:  And i feel ya on the YT thing


  Good to know. I can't decide between Red Velvet and Wicked. I'm looking at every swatch and it's driving me nuts. I'm tempted to buy both, but I really just want one to see how I like it.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Good to know. I can't decide between Red Velvet and Wicked. I'm looking at every swatch and it's driving me nuts. I'm tempted to buy both, but I really just want one to see how I like it.


  Ooooh that's tough!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 21, 2014)

Damn the company I bought from before tweeted me saying they aren't selling them anymore, looks like I'm buying tonight


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 21, 2014)

Did they sell out of Utopia? It's letting me add it to my cart but can't check out


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 21, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Did they sell out of Utopia? It's letting me add it to my cart but can't check out


 ah I hope not! I haven't checked out yet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> ah I hope not! I haven't checked out yet





butterflyeyes said:


> Did they sell out of Utopia? It's letting me add it to my cart but can't check out


Still available


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Still available


 Thank goodness ordering it tonight (and wicked plus some funky lipsticks for my sister) woohoo


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 21, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Did they sell out of Utopia? It's letting me add it to my cart but can't check out


 do you have more than 2 in your cart?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Still available


Thankfully it finally worked for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Thank goodness ordering it tonight (and wicked plus some funky lipsticks for my sister) woohoo


 Good idea 


butterflyeyes said:


> Thankfully it finally worked for me.


:winkiss:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> do you have more than 2 in your cart?


Completely missed your question but no. I only had one in the cart. I did see where some people were being forced to order 2 for it to allow them to check out but that issue has been fixed. A message popped up saying that the number I was order couldn't be completed (one) but the item remained in the cart. I guess it was just a glitch


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 21, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Completely missed your question but no. I only had one in the cart. I did see where some people were being forced to order 2 for it to allow them to check out but that issue has been fixed. A message popped up saying that the number I was order couldn't be completed (one) but the item remained in the cart. I guess it was just a glitch


Oh ok.. I was trying to order three for myself and a friend to get free shipping and it wouldn't allow me to checkout. I just tried again and it still doesn't work. Guess it wasn't fixed.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Oh ok.. I was trying to order three for myself and a friend to get free shipping and it wouldn't allow me to checkout. I just tried again and it still doesn't work. Guess it wasn't fixed.


  Weird. I ordered 3


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yay I just woke up from a nap and saw the email, so I just placed an order for uptopia, serpentina and geranium just to make my order over 50 for free shipping


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 21, 2014)

Excited to try my first Velvetines!  Just purchased Utopia, Salem and Wicked.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 21, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Excited to try my first Velvetines!  Just purchased Utopia, Salem and Wicked.


 You'll love em! They're fab


----------



## emberdarling (Aug 22, 2014)

PSA to anyone who can't afford the velvetines, LA splash has been posting that they are coming out with liquid lipsticks that look amazing and quite similar. And they are definitely budget friendly. I definitely plan on grabbing a few because Lime Crime is way out of my budget range.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Weird. I ordered 3


  Of the same color?    I had to pay for shipping twice.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 22, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> PSA to anyone who can't afford the velvetines, LA splash has been posting that they are coming out with liquid lipsticks that look amazing and quite similar. And they are definitely budget friendly. I definitely plan on grabbing a few because Lime Crime is way out of my budget range.


 Oh! Thanks for mentioning these I'm gonna look into them since I like the velvetines. You should check out pretty zombie cosmetics they have liquid lipsticks for $12


----------



## jchait (Aug 22, 2014)

So this is my second time this week wearing Red Velvet. I'm so in love with this formula. Now off to buy utopia amd wicked! I refuse to buy utopia unless wicked is in Stock it's the last one I need


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 22, 2014)

jchait said:


> So this is my second time this week wearing Red Velvet. I'm so in love with this formula. Now off to buy utopia amd wicked! I refuse to buy utopia unless wicked is in Stock it's the last one I need


  Both were instock last night. I picked up those 2 as well!


----------



## jchait (Aug 22, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Both were instock last night. I picked up those 2 as well!


 great minds think alike beautiful


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 22, 2014)

jchait said:


> great minds think alike beautiful


  they do , theyre going to look so good on you! i think utopia is going to look especially stunning on you with you complexion and hair. I can't wait for all of us to get our goodies. you all are going to fab!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2014)

Utopia is a gorgeous color. They teased us with it on Pro Night at IMATS NY. Let us swatch it, fall in love and THEN tell us it wasn't ready for sale yet :sigh:


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 22, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on Red Velvet & Wicked. It's time for me to see what these Velvetines are all about.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Red Velvet & Wicked. It's time for me to see what these Velvetines are all about.


Of course Red Velvet wants to be back in stock AFTER I placed my order lol.   Nevermind. Looks like it's still out of stock


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 22, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Of course Red Velvet wants to be back in stock AFTER I placed my order lol.   Nevermind. Looks like it's still out of stock


  Yeah, I didn't buy it from LC.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm surprised I haven't seen much about it on their IG, all the others (ie Pink Velvet and the Clueless Witch Collection) had so mch posted about them and a big launch and I'm pretty sure lots of people are excited for Utopia


----------



## Tashaboo (Aug 22, 2014)

YAAHHHHHH!!!! JUST ORDERED UTOPIA!!!!!! FINALLY

  http://limecrime.com/lips/velvetines-39.html


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Of the same color?    I had to pay for shipping twice.


  Yup. 3 Utopia.    





jchait said:


> So this is my second time this week wearing Red Velvet. I'm so in love with this formula. Now off to buy utopia amd wicked! I refuse to buy utopia unless wicked is in Stock it's the last one I need


  Ok seriously!? I wore RV again today! We must have the same brain or something!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to get my hands on Red Velvet yet. They didn't have it at IMATS and I haven't caught it back in stock.


----------



## emberdarling (Aug 22, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Oh! Thanks for mentioning these I'm gonna look into them since I like the velvetines. You should check out pretty zombie cosmetics they have liquid lipsticks for $12


  No problem  There is a picture/video on their instagram!
   I know that for a lot of ladies in here buying the higher end cosmetics is no problem but I know there must be some people who want/need to take the cheaper route like me OR just simply want to try the alternatives. 
  I have been lusting after those but for some reason I thought they were more than $12! That's not too bad. It's borderline for me but definitely cheaper than I thought!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 22, 2014)

I want Utopia and Wicked. I would like black velvet as well but I'll probably get pretty zombie's instead since it's cheaper and I think their lipsticks are better. I only have Suedeberry currently buy I do like it. I have quite a few regular lime crime lippies as well.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure if anyone's done this before, but here's an after pic of Red Velvet. 11hrs of wear, after eating & drinking, with no touchups. Lined-only (not filled) with Cherry, no primer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Looks practically perfect!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looks practically perfect!


  Minus the outer corners and the inside lips disapperance, it was all still intact, and not drying at all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Minus the outer corners and the inside lips disapperance, it was all still intact, and not drying at all.


  True but it wasn't all that noticeable.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Not sure if anyone's done this before, but here's an after pic of Red Velvet. 11hrs of wear, after eating & drinking, with no touchups. Lined-only (not filled) with Cherry, no primer.


Love the staying power of these. I wore Suedeberry to the last day of IMATS and it stayed almost perfect for about 12 hrs through eating Chipotle's and numerous drinks. And my lips weren't dry and ravaged when I finally took it off. And I constantly need to use a lip balm so this was definitely a pleasant surprise. That's why I'm shocked to see so many people say that they are drying. :shrugs:


----------



## jchait (Aug 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. 3 Utopia.  *Ok seriously!? I wore RV again today! We must have the same brain or something!*


   HOW have we done that twice now?!  Lol that is a mixture of awesome and weird coincidence !   Side note: can't wait for my utopia and wicked to arrive!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2014)

jchait said:


> HOW have we done that twice now?!  Lol that is a mixture of awesome and weird coincidence !   Side note: can't wait for my utopia and wicked to arrive!


  It's kind of scary!   :haha:


----------



## Howards End (Aug 23, 2014)

Thinking about getting Coquette, my Myth ran out and I wouldn't mind a Cremasheen version of it lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2014)

Howards End said:


> Thinking about getting Coquette, my Myth ran out and I wouldn't mind a Cremasheen version of it lol


  I don't compare these to cremesheens at all :nope:  these are much more pigmented.


----------



## CarlaSouza (Aug 23, 2014)

It look great! I have the pink one and it doesn't last that long on me


----------



## Howards End (Aug 23, 2014)

Ah thanks Erine, that sounds even better!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wicked! I am in love.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Wicked! I am in love.


  Stunning!


----------



## jchait (Aug 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I used cherry and half red....we were basically almost twins. you're kinda freaking me out here lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Utopia arrived early this morning. Did a quick lip swatch so excuse the messiness


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Utopia arrived early this morning. Did a quick lip swatch so excuse the messiness


damn I need it  So beautiful on you. I was hoping to catch a friend ordering so I could have them order for me...because I do not need to order extra :/


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Utopia arrived early this morning. Did a quick lip swatch so excuse the messiness


  Nice! For some reason I thought there'd be a bit more red to it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> damn I need it  So beautiful on you. I was hoping to catch a friend ordering so I could have them order for me...because I do not need to order extra :/


 Thank you :kiss:    





alexisweaver said:


> Nice! For some reason I thought there'd be a bit more red to it.


 I expected a little more purple to it lol. The prototype they had at IMATS was a little darker and more purple.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Wicked! I am in love.


  Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Utopia arrived early this morning. Did a quick lip swatch so excuse the messiness


  Pretty!!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 25, 2014)

You girls look great in your lipsticks!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 25, 2014)

UTOPIA!!!  Can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> UTOPIA!!!  Can't wait for mine to get here!


I was surprised my order arrived this morning. I didn't get the shipped notice until last night.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I was surprised my order arrived this morning. I didn't get the shipped notice until last night.


  Yeah that's pretty fast!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 25, 2014)

I got my shipping notice last night but it is still in pre shipment


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Utopia arrived early this morning. Did a quick lip swatch so excuse the messiness


  I love it can't wait to get mines


----------



## emberdarling (Aug 25, 2014)

Compared to the kat von d liquid lipsticks, what is the wear time and durability? Anyone who has both care to comment?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> Compared to the kat von d liquid lipsticks, what is the wear time and durability? Anyone who has both care to comment?


In my opinion the KVD liquid lipsticks aren't as amazing as the lime crime velvetines. The kvd ones seem tight on the lips and are drying for me. They also last a good while too. But eating and drinking, they do not hold up. However the Velvetines for me are not drying at all. They do not feel tight on the lips.  They do not crack either. They last a great deal longer too. Even through eating and drinking.


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 26, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> Compared to the kat von d liquid lipsticks, what is the wear time and durability? Anyone who has both care to comment?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  I have the opposite effect, well not opposite, the Velvetine's do hold up very well, but I find the KVD liquid lipsticks to be just as good...they aren't drying on me, as long as my lips are moisturized beforehand and they last FOREVER on me, through eating and drinking, all day. So I guess it all depends on the person? I like Velvetine's but KVD has way more colors(and less of an ethics issue, if you care about that, LOL). So if you like the KVD ones you will probably like the Velvetine's, if you don't like the KVD ones...you might still like the Velvetine's haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I have the opposite effect, well not opposite, the Velvetine's do hold up very well, but I find the KVD liquid lipsticks to be just as good...they aren't drying on me, as long as my lips are moisturized beforehand and they last FOREVER on me, through eating and drinking, all day. So I guess it all depends on the person? I like Velvetine's but KVD has way more colors(and less of an ethics issue, if you care about that, LOL). So if you like the KVD ones you will probably like the Velvetine's, if you don't like the KVD ones...you might still like the Velvetine's haha. :dunno: ,


Lol yea different people, our lips are all diff. My only issue with the kvd ones is they feel tight for me..idk why they just do. But I will say they are comparable to each other, that is for sure. The velvetines are worth the try though


----------



## emberdarling (Aug 26, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I have the opposite effect, well not opposite, the Velvetine's do hold up very well, but I find the KVD liquid lipsticks to be just as good...they aren't drying on me, as long as my lips are moisturized beforehand and they last FOREVER on me, through eating and drinking, all day. So I guess it all depends on the person? I like Velvetine's but KVD has way more colors(and less of an ethics issue, if you care about that, LOL). So if you like the KVD ones you will probably like the Velvetine's, if you don't like the KVD ones...you might still like the Velvetine's haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you both for your input! I guess I will have to try Kat von d from sephora and see how it works on me because I don't want to buy LC unless it's a last resort, but I WILL buy it if there isn't anything comparable lol.


----------



## stacylovex3 (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't wait to try utopia :eyelove:


----------



## jchait (Aug 27, 2014)

if you feel the kvd or the velvetines are drying, put a super super thin layer of nonscented chapstick underneath it helps


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 29, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Utopia arrived early this morning. Did a quick lip swatch so excuse the messiness


  so glad i ordered this one! its beautiful! its also my first velvetine =) i also ordered poisonberry cant wait to get them!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 31, 2014)

Uptopia  it is everything for reference I am NC50


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 31, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Uptopia  it is everything for reference I am NC50


  Lurve!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Uptopia  it is everything for reference I am NC50


Stunning


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 31, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Uptopia  it is everything for reference I am NC50


 You are stunning! And the lipstick looks amazing.


----------



## Magentafan25 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In my opinion the KVD liquid lipsticks aren't as amazing as the lime crime velvetines. The kvd ones seem tight on the lips and are drying for me. They also last a good while too. But eating and drinking, they do not hold up. However the Velvetines for me are not drying at all. They do not feel tight on the lips.  They do not crack either. They last a great deal longer too. Even through eating and drinking.


 I agree. I have the red velvet and suede berry velveteens and the Kat Von D vampira and LUV liquid lipsticks and Lime Crime is a much better formula. The Lime Crime seem to go on more evenly too. Vampira is very patchy on me. I want to get Wicked and Utopia next time I have extra cash.


----------



## Magentafan25 (Sep 1, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I want Utopia and Wicked. I would like black velvet as well but I'll probably get pretty zombie's instead since it's cheaper and I think their lipsticks are better. I only have Suedeberry currently buy I do like it. I have quite a few regular lime crime lippies as well.


 I have Black Cat from Pretty Zombie and it's better then Black Velvet, in my opinion. It's black in one coat and stays in forever, I can eat and drink in it and it stays put. Black velvet is a thinner consistency and just doesn't seem to be quite as black.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 1, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> You are stunning! And the lipstick looks amazing.





erine1881 said:


> Lurve!!!





Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning


  Thank you ladies


----------



## leetskywalker (Sep 1, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Uptopia  it is everything for reference I am NC50


You are beautiful, love your hair!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Sep 11, 2014)

ugh I want utopia soo bad but im waiting for nailpolishcanada to get it in stock so I can get free shipping..
  and limecrime shipping takes way too damn long


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 11, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> ugh I want utopia soo bad but im waiting for nailpolishcanada to get it in stock so I can get free shipping.. and limecrime shipping takes way too damn long


 Girl that's what I was doing but don't hold your breath. I tweeted them asking when they'd get utopia and restock everything else and they told me they'll no longer be selling LC


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 11, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Uptopia  it is everything for reference I am NC50


 Girl, utopia isn't everything, you are! What a babe!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 11, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Girl, utopia isn't everything, you are! What a babe!


  Awww thank you luv


----------



## Tashaboo (Sep 13, 2014)

OHHH SNAP!!!! GOT MY UTOPIA IN THE MAIL AND ITS ON AND POPPIN!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> OHHH SNAP!!!! GOT MY UTOPIA IN THE MAIL AND ITS ON AND POPPIN!!!!


Stunning on you


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 16, 2014)

Can I just say that I freakin love the Velvetines? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I received my first ones last week. No idea why I didn't purchase them sooner. Kinda miffed that Red Velvet was OOS when I placed my order but I was able to get the other ones I wanted.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Sep 17, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Girl that's what I was doing but don't hold your breath. I tweeted them asking when they'd get utopia and restock everything else and they told me they'll no longer be selling LC


ohhh no!! ='(
  Guess Ill need to splurge a bit on their limecrime stuff before it all sells out. =\


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 27, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/tdGKemt0Df/  Who's excited for the venus palette?


----------



## emberdarling (Oct 2, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Who's excited for the venus palette?


  honestly I am lol I wonder how much that is
  Depending on the price it may convince me to finally buy somethin from them


----------



## Ana A (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm excited for the Venus palette as well, the art is amazing and the shades they've revealed so far look gorgeous.  Between Mac, Lorac, and UD I'm just hoping it won't cost anything over $55'ish


----------



## emberdarling (Oct 3, 2014)

I think the "revealing one shade a day" thing is cool but at the same time I want to see some of the shades next to each other to compare them and see how similar they are and how they complement each other


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 3, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> I think the "revealing one shade a day" thing is cool but at the same time I want to see some of the shades next to each other to compare them and see how similar they are and how they complement each other


That would be ideal.

  I keep going and back and forth on this palette but the cover art alone makes me want to purchase it, lol. It's so pretty. And the shades that have been revealed so far seem nice and different than anything I already own. I just need to know the price.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 4, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> That would be ideal.  I keep going and back and forth on this palette but the cover art alone makes me want to purchase it, lol. It's so pretty. And the shades that have been revealed so far seem nice and different than anything I already own. I just need to know the price.


 I'm curious about the price too. I don't wear eye shadow much but damn this palette looks good so far


----------



## emberdarling (Oct 4, 2014)

It's like they read my mind..here's a comparison of the darker shades but I also would like a comparison between the lighter ones. there will probably be a comparison for all of them at some point. I'm honestly scared to know the pricepoint. we all know how much palettes typically go for yet limecrime is a pretty pricey brand for usually a low amount of product. So we will see i guess..

http://instagram.com/p/twQQJat0G4/?modal=true
  http://instagram.com/p/twQQJat0G4/?modal=true


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 6, 2014)

It'll be $42. I was excited at first, but I'll be skipping with that price tag.


----------



## emberdarling (Oct 7, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> It'll be $42. I was excited at first, but I'll be skipping with that price tag.


  Hmmm. Did they say that on instagram? I don't think it's *that* terrible of a price. I kinda expected it. Probably still too much for me. But maybe when its all said and done wiht all the swatches I might find myself wanting it It's permanent though so there's plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 7, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> Hmmm. Did they say that on instagram? I don't think it's *that* terrible of a price. I kinda expected it. Probably still too much for me. But maybe when its all said and done wiht all the swatches I might find myself wanting it It's permanent though so there's plenty of time to think about it.


  The price is up on their website


----------



## armeonicx (Oct 8, 2014)

Ehh I was excited. I can't justify $42 for only 8 eyeshadows.


----------



## emberdarling (Oct 8, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Ehh I was excited. I can't justify $42 for only 8 eyeshadows.


  Yeah I just saw that it was only 8 eyeshadows and now I'm not as interested. Now the price makes sense. 
  After all the swatches are out I might change my mind because I am really into the grunge style they are modeled after so I might still get it but the price for 8 shadows is hard to swallow


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> OHHH SNAP!!!! GOT MY UTOPIA IN THE MAIL AND ITS ON AND POPPIN!!!!


  It looks so pretty on you. On me it pulls more pink. LUV looks like this on me.


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 26, 2014)

Pink Velvet


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 26, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Pink Velvet


Gorgeous


----------



## LMarie21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lime Crime is killing me with the "late October" release date for the Venus palette


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Pink Velvet


  My goodnesss, you're gorgeous! Completely stunning!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Pink Velvet


Gorgeous


----------



## Kittily (Oct 30, 2014)

You all look gorgeous in your LC Velvetines!  I only have Red Velvet - I'd love Pink Velvet and Utopia at some point..


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 7, 2014)

OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc 




  (From their facebook) new Velvetine called Pansy

  p.s. WOOOO finally found and posted information before anyone else.....only took 11 months to feel useful around here


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 7, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Really nice color!!! But, still not purchasing from LC.
  Purples are so pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> (From their facebook) new Velvetine called Pansy  p.s. WOOOO finally found and posted information before anyone else.....only took 11 months to feel useful around here


I need it!


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh snap! Me likey. I finally ordered Utopia. Waiting to get my shipping info.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally took the plunge and got salem. Im lucky that the urban outfitters in NYC carries Lime Crime as that shipping is what keeps me from ordering. I still want Serpentina which was the only thing they didn't have  Ah well Ill just have to bite the bullet on that one! I do love the consistency of the velvetines especially over KVD formula. This stuff actually dries down and is softer and less sticky with a lot less movement on my lips. I love the brown color too!


----------



## armeonicx (Nov 7, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOW! I am impressed. This will be my second velvetine - I can see it now. I have a weak spot for purples.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 7, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the info! I need this


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> (From their facebook) new Velvetine called Pansy  p.s. WOOOO finally found and posted information before anyone else.....only took 11 months to feel useful around here


  I saw this earlier. It is such a pretty color. Is it much different from Melt's purple or KVD's??


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw this earlier. It is such a pretty color. Is it much different from Melt's purple or KVD's??


  Good questions. also Jeffree Star has a makeup line coming out with liquid lipsticks and this purple looks pretty similar to this one. 
  also I wonder how this one stacks up against the pretty zombie ones.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 8, 2014)

I think ill wait around for pansy to come out then Ill get utopia as well. im drowning in lip products atm but thats okay ! =P

  ps. pansy is gorrrrrrg!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> Good questions. also Jeffree Star has a makeup line coming out with liquid lipsticks and this purple looks pretty similar to this one.  also I wonder how this one stacks up against the pretty zombie ones.


  I've given up on Pretty Zombie. I've been waiting for them to restock Spellbook for 6-7 months. When I emailed the company about Spellbook I was told it probably won't come back. They did not give me a reason why.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I've given up on Pretty Zombie. I've been waiting for them to restock Spellbook for 6-7 months. When I emailed the company about Spellbook I was told it probably won't come back. They did not give me a reason why.


  They can't give yoy a reason why because i believe tjeyre a company that just relabels the product from another company. So since the original company is in charge of the inventory, they wouldn't have access to the information.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They can't give yoy a reason why because i believe tjeyre a company that just relabels the product from another company. So since the original company is in charge of the inventory, they wouldn't have access to the information.


  Interesting. Which company controls the inventory.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They can't give yoy a reason why because i believe tjeyre a company that just relabels the product from another company. So since the original company is in charge of the inventory, they wouldn't have access to the information.


Hmm interesting! I was still planning on trying them, are they worth it?  If it is just a company repackage, worth it to order or not...idk! :sigh:


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They can't give yoy a reason why because i believe tjeyre a company that just relabels the product from another company. So since the original company is in charge of the inventory, they wouldn't have access to the information.


  WELP! The plot thickens...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Interesting. Which company controls the inventory.


  No clue. But that's why it takes so long for an order to process and arrive. They have to order them from the original company and wait from them to arrive. Them sticker them and process them out. 3+ weeks from start to finish for my order placed from IN to arrive from FL. Keep in mind my Melt order was placed on Tues and arrived on Friday (from Cali). Rediculous!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> No clue. But that's why it takes so long for an order to process and arrive. They have to order them from the original company and wait from them to arrive. Them sticker them and process them out. 3+ weeks from start to finish for my order placed from IN to arrive from FL. Keep in mind my Melt order was placed on Tues and arrived on Friday (from Cali). Rediculous!


  Damn. Spellbook was such a beautiful color. That's the problem with a number of these small makeup companies. They don't have the infrastructure to grow and fulfill demand if their product takes off.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 9, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> (From their facebook) new Velvetine called Pansy  p.s. WOOOO finally found and posted information before anyone else.....only took 11 months to feel useful around here


  It looks so good! Not that I actually need another purple liquid lipstick  





emberdarling said:


> Good questions. also Jeffree Star has a makeup line coming out with liquid lipsticks and this purple looks pretty similar to this one.  also I wonder how this one stacks up against the pretty zombie ones.


 It does look pretty similar, if he has a good bundle price I might just get his and call it a day. Or get the ones from dose of colours  





Vandekamp said:


> I've given up on Pretty Zombie. I've been waiting for them to restock Spellbook for 6-7 months. When I emailed the company about Spellbook I was told it probably won't come back. They did not give me a reason why.


 Damn so disappointing I was waiting on it as well


----------



## Cake Face (Nov 9, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 9, 2014)

Anybody have experience canceling an order with Lime Crime? They are so unresponsive!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 9, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Anybody have experience canceling an order with Lime Crime? They are so unresponsive!


If they don't respond in a reasonable time contact your credit card (or whatever method you used to pay) and either stop or charge back the amount of the order.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Anybody have experience canceling an order with Lime Crime? They are so unresponsive!


  Just call your credit card company. They will remove the charge if you give them a good enough reason. I bet you'll hear from LC then. Lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Anybody have experience canceling an order with Lime Crime? They are so unresponsive!


  I almost had to cancel an order. When Utopia released, i ordered the day it released and 3 weeks later my order was still pending. I emailed them to find out what was taking so long and it took em quite a while to answer, but when they finally did they said they were shipping out my order. I think they were hesitant to send it because i was ordering 3 Utopias, but i was ordering for myself and 2 friends to avoid paying shipping.   But yes, they are slow to respond.


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 9, 2014)

We should have a thread dedicated solely to liquid lipsticks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Because LA splash is coming out with their own version! pretty excited about it since it's more in my price range.
  Here's a link t oa video they posted on insta. Sorry I can't post a pic.

  http://instagram.com/p/u_Y1Dav_r9/?modal=true


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> We should have a thread dedicated solely to liquid lipsticks! :haha:  Because LA splash is coming out with their own version! pretty excited about it since it's more in my price range. Here's a link t oa video they posted on insta. Sorry I can't post a pic.  http://instagram.com/p/u_Y1Dav_r9/?modal=true


  That sounds like a great idea. You can create the thread on your own if you like.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> We should have a thread dedicated solely to liquid lipsticks! :haha:  Because LA splash is coming out with their own version! pretty excited about it since it's more in my price range. Here's a link t oa video they posted on insta. Sorry I can't post a pic.  http://instagram.com/p/u_Y1Dav_r9/?modal=true


  The colors look pretty especially the darker shades.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> We should have a thread dedicated solely to liquid lipsticks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I saw that and super excited for them. I love liquid lipsticks


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 10, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> If they don't respond in a reasonable time contact your credit card (or whatever method you used to pay) and either stop or charge back the amount of the order.





Vandekamp said:


> Just call your credit card company. They will remove the charge if you give them a good enough reason. I bet you'll hear from LC then. Lol.





erine1881 said:


> I almost had to cancel an order. When Utopia released, i ordered the day it released and 3 weeks later my order was still pending. I emailed them to find out what was taking so long and it took em quite a while to answer, but when they finally did they said they were shipping out my order. I think they were hesitant to send it because i was ordering 3 Utopias, but i was ordering for myself and 2 friends to avoid paying shipping.   But yes, they are slow to respond.


  Thanks, ladies. I'm about to do just that.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'm about to do just that.


  Good luck.


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That sounds like a great idea. You can create the thread on your own if you like.


  ok! I will make it and post the link here when I'm done.. Im gonna scope out the best place to put it

  edit here it is: http://www.specktra.net/t/190143/liquid-lipstick-thread everyone come join and talk about upcoming brands/shades/etc etc!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 11, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I've given up on Pretty Zombie. I've been waiting for them to restock Spellbook for 6-7 months. When I emailed the company about Spellbook I was told it probably won't come back. They did not give me a reason why.


  Whilst browsing onine, I see www.pinupgirlclothing.com now sells Pretty Zombie cosmetics, and they have Spellbook


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 11, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If it is just a company repackage, worth it to order or not...idk!


  I don't think it's worth it, if they repackage that means you should probably be able to find the exact same products they sell through another company who may or may not have better service. I know several repackagers seem to go through a company called Ladyburd, maybe that's who they use?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh this is lovely! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Whilst browsing onine, I see www.pinupgirlclothing.com now sells Pretty Zombie cosmetics, and they have Spellbook


  Thank you @MissElle12. For some reason the pink in the link above looks different than this swatch from the Pretty Zombie website.


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 11, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> (From their facebook) new Velvetine called Pansy  p.s. WOOOO finally found and posted information before anyone else.....only took 11 months to feel useful around here


  Daaaang!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 12, 2014)

Limecrime is now available at sephora online!!
  omggg. & They have utopia! too bad they didnt have it when I was attempting to order my FnF stuff online =\
  Ohh well next time I feel a sephora shopping spree come on I have my list partially made. It includes utopia and wicket velvetines


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 12, 2014)

Someone notice they were up while the VIB sale code was still active yesterday. Several of us jumped on that!  I grabbed Red Velvet and Black Velvet Vevetines.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Someone notice they were up while the VIB sale code was still active yesterday. Several of us jumped on that! I grabbed Red Velvet and Black Velvet Vevetines.


  awe ): Sephora messed up my accounts when I was trying to sync my card to my online account and I didnt get a VIB code ... so my friend gave me her friend's one.. which was only valid for one order ): ...with that and the canadian sephora checkout being down for most of the sale.. it made me not want to shop there ever again. =\ but the sephora site beats ordering from the limecrime site anyday.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 13, 2014)

So I cancelled my payment with LC via paypal and wouldn't you know it? They shipped my stuff. I already told them it was going to be marked "return to sender" and sent back. They agreed via email. Don't play games. Why do I have to resort to this just to get you to tell me when something is shipping out?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 13, 2014)

So when do we think venus will get restocked? Perhaps in time for black Friday, though I doubt that the palette would be eligible for discount. It'd be cool if Pansy came out soon too.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 13, 2014)

OMG guys Limecrime is available online only now at sephora!!


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 13, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> OMG guys Limecrime is available online only now at sephora!!


  someone post it a few posts up..


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 13, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> someone post it a few posts up..


  Oops! I was so excited I missed it! Too bad I didn't notice during the Vib sale


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 13, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Oops! I was so excited I missed it! Too bad I didn't notice during the Vib sale


  I know right! I would have bought them all up


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 13, 2014)

OK Urban Outfitters is having 20 percent off their beauty section and suddenly all the velvetine's are  gone from the site...I wonder if it was on purpose or if they somehow sold out. Damn it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> OK Urban Outfitters is having 20 percent off their beauty section and suddenly all the velvetine's are  gone from the site...I wonder if it was on purpose or if they somehow sold out. Damn it.


  Damn it is right.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 13, 2014)

Was in the herald square urban outfitters and came so close to buying Salem. What stopped me? Girls opening up boxes and applying them in the mirror.. I'm sorry. I just can't. No matter how sure I can be one of the boxes wasn't opened, I'm not ready to take that gamble. Rubs me all the wrong way. Seeing it up on sephora is the perfect solution


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Was in the herald square urban outfitters and came so close to buying Salem. What stopped me? Girls opening up boxes and applying them in the mirror.. I'm sorry. I just can't. No matter how sure I can be one of the boxes wasn't opened, I'm not ready to take that gamble. Rubs me all the wrong way. Seeing it up on sephora is the perfect solution


  ewwww. =\
  This is why I wont buy unsealed lip products.. a lot of drugstore lines like loreal's version of the ysl glossy stain arent sealed.. why?! =\


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Was in the herald square urban outfitters and came so close to buying Salem. What stopped me? Girls opening up boxes and applying them in the mirror.. I'm sorry. I just can't. No matter how sure I can be one of the boxes wasn't opened, I'm not ready to take that gamble. Rubs me all the wrong way. Seeing it up on sephora is the perfect solution


Opening the boxes and using them


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 14, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Was in the herald square urban outfitters and came so close to buying Salem. What stopped me? Girls opening up boxes and applying them in the mirror.. I'm sorry. I just can't. No matter how sure I can be one of the boxes wasn't opened, I'm not ready to take that gamble. Rubs me all the wrong way. Seeing it up on sephora is the perfect solution


  Ugggggghhh! Thank you for telling me this! I bought two from there last month. Haven't used them yet. They're going back ASAP.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 14, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Was in the herald square urban outfitters and came so close to buying Salem. What stopped me? Girls opening up boxes and applying them in the mirror.. I'm sorry. I just can't. No matter how sure I can be one of the boxes wasn't opened, I'm not ready to take that gamble. Rubs me all the wrong way. Seeing it up on sephora is the perfect solution


  eww gross...


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 14, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> OMG guys Limecrime is available online only now at sephora!!


  Not anymore. It's gone from the site.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 14, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Not anymore. It's gone from the site.


  Wow! That sucks! I wanted to buy Salem from them. I'm in the boat of not wanting to order directly from Lime Crime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it'll be back...


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 14, 2014)

Modcloth sells LC, too. And [@]erine1881[/@] mentioned Naimie's a long time ago. Me personally, I wouldn't deal with LC directly, but I'm sure others haven't had problems with them.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Nov 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Modcloth sells LC, too. And @erine1881 mentioned Naimie's a long time ago. Me personally, I wouldn't deal with LC directly, but I'm sure others haven't had problems with them.


I purchased a couple lipsticks during the Black Friday sale and I didn't have any problems. I'm sort of annoyed that it's gone from sephora though as I was considering buying a lippies or two.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 14, 2014)

dang they removed them from Sephora already? I was plotting on them if Sephora did the VIB gift card thing again..


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Modcloth sells LC, too. And @erine1881 mentioned Naimie's a long time ago. Me personally, I wouldn't deal with LC directly, but I'm sure others haven't had problems with them.


Mod cloth has been sold out of some of the shades for a while now....apparently they don't restock unless there's customer demand for it.
  Nasty Gal, and Dolls Kill are other retailers for LC, too...I don't have any experience ordering from them though.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 14, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Ugggggghhh! Thank you for telling me this! I bought two from there last month. Haven't used them yet. They're going back ASAP.


 So sorry  honestly now that they're taken off sephora (WHYYYYYY) I am soooo annoyed and urban is the only way to get them in person. Maybe you should super carefully check if they have been opened by checking how clean the top of the wand/opening is.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 14, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know WHY they were taken off sephora? Don't tell me it's doe Deere being difficult ughhhhhhh I hear enough bad stuff about her


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 14, 2014)

They were pulled fast. Strange


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Nov 14, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Does anyone happen to know WHY they were taken off sephora? Don't tell me it's doe Deere being difficult ughhhhhhh I hear enough bad stuff about her


I know that tons of people on Sephora BT were expressing their anger for choosing to stock LC, and they seem to believe that they were responsible for having it removed. No one knows if that is true though. I hate when people like those on BT starting acting like a pack of wolves and attack anyone for a differing opinion. I felt like, if you don't like the brand, don't buy it. But who are you to make a company like sephora change who they partner with?


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 14, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I know that tons of people on Sephora BT were expressing their anger for choosing to stock LC, and they seem to believe that they were responsible for having it removed. No one knows if that is true though. I hate when people like those on BT starting acting like a pack of wolves and attack anyone for a differing opinion. I felt like, if you don't like the brand, don't buy it. But who are you to make a company like sephora change who they partner with?


  I saw the same.  Someone on there also mentioned Sephora's FB was also getting a ton of negative comments regarding LC.  Hmm.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 14, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> They were pulled fast. Strange


Yea...it was only up a couple of days...


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 14, 2014)

From Sephora's BT 

  Quote:
    zadidoll / BEAUTY MAVEN    BEAUTY MAVEN / 1h ago
2
My opinion.

If Sephora is going to pull the Lime Crime brand then they need to pull Kat Von D's line. Yes, Doe did wear a Hitler-like costume in 2007 however Kat Von D wrote anti-Semitic remarks to Ami James in 2008 (came to light in 2010 when she was dating Jesse James who posed with a White Supremacist hat and in a Heil Hitler pose). Furthermore, Sephora sold Celebutard for several years before they finally pulled it despite complaints about the name for a long time before.

My point is this. If they're going to pull Lime Crime because of Doe's actions from several years ago then they should pull Kat Von D's line as well.


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 14, 2014)

They may be problematic but I'm still looking forward to a black Friday sale. Sigh


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 14, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Was in the herald square urban outfitters and came so close to buying Salem. What stopped me? Girls opening up boxes and applying them in the mirror.. I'm sorry. I just can't. No matter how sure I can be one of the boxes wasn't opened, I'm not ready to take that gamble. Rubs me all the wrong way. Seeing it up on sephora is the perfect solution


  Yuck!  I wouldn't have been able to hold back from giving them a read right then and there!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 14, 2014)

If they're going to pull LC they should pull half the brands they carry then for various un-sundries, let's be honest.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 14, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> They were pulled fast. Strange


 Too damn fast!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

Lime Crime has a new Veletine called Cashmere coming soon.
  It is described as a Grey-beige "Greige" 
  I need it!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lime Crime has a new Veletine called Cashmere coming soon.
> It is described as a Grey-beige "Greige"
> I need it!


  Girl same


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Hmmmm. Interesting stuff, I do agree that Lime Crime feels like a rather scummy company.
> Girl same


  And Pansy..I'll take both please lol


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Pansy..I'll take both please lol


  I still want Salem, Wicked, Black Velvet, and Red Velvet! Kinda annoying how hard these are to get


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 14, 2014)

Sephora is just making it easier and easier for me to shop at other places.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I still want Salem, Wicked, Black Velvet, and Red Velvet! Kinda annoying how hard these are to get


  You need Salem and Wicked.
  I am still working on getting Black Velvet and Red Velvet


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need Salem and Wicked.
> I am still working on getting Black Velvet and Red Velvet


  I believe it! They seem so so so deliciously pretty


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 14, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I know that tons of people on Sephora BT were expressing their anger for choosing to stock LC, and they seem to believe that they were responsible for having it removed. No one knows if that is true though. I hate when people like those on BT starting acting like a pack of wolves and attack anyone for a differing opinion. I felt like, if you don't like the brand, don't buy it. But who are you to make a company like sephora change who they partner with?


  Uh, the consumers that put money in Sephora's pocket? That's how it works.    Get out! I never knew that about Kat Von D! I'm going to google this.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Nov 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Uh, the consumers that put money in Sephora's pocket? That's how it works. Get out! I never knew that about Kat Von D! I'm going to google this.


 I would agree except there are probably just as many people who want sephora to sell lime crime and their choices should be considered too, not just the ones who are the loudest.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 14, 2014)

But that's how it works. If one side makes the most noise, that's the side that gets heard. That's why people protest or advocate for things. Sometimes it works; other times, it doesn't.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lime Crime has a new Veletine called Cashmere coming soon. It is described as a Grey-beige "Greige"  I need it!


 Girl I had to go to their IG as soon as I read this. Need! Hopefully it comes out the same time as pansy. It would be nice if they magically appear on the sephora site again


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 16, 2014)

I need to get Wicked at some point, I just love the formula so much.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> I need to get Wicked at some point, I just love the formula so much.


  I bought Wicked and Salem this weekend. I can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm all about Cashmere. Can't wait to see swatches of it!


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I bought Wicked and Salem this weekend. I can't wait for them to arrive.


Nice! Your gonna love them and I bet they'll look stunning on you. Such awesome fall lip colors to rock.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Nice! Your gonna love them and I bet they'll look stunning on you. Such awesome fall lip colors to rock.


  They are indeed.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 16, 2014)

I wonder when cashmere will be released. Maybe Black Friday?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I wonder when cashmere will be released. Maybe Black Friday?


I hope so!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I wonder when cashmere will be released. Maybe Black Friday?


  Hmm, well they still haven't released the new purple either, Pansy, I was thinking that would be black friday, but maybe both?


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Hmm, well they still haven't released the new purple either, Pansy, I was thinking that would be black friday, but maybe both?





Dolly Snow said:


> I hope so!


 Hopefully! Do you guys remember the Black Friday sale last year? I heard the velvetines were excluded from the sale.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Hopefully! Do you guys remember the Black Friday sale last year? I heard the velvetines were excluded from the sale.


  I remember last year, I don't think all the velvetine's were excluded just the newest one at the time, the Pink one, b/c it was just released, but they had a serious issue with their site last year and it discounted everything I bought, including the Pink Velvetine, so I don't really know what this year will be like.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Hopefully! Do you guys remember the Black Friday sale last year? I heard the velvetines were excluded from the sale.





novocainedreams said:


> I remember last year, I don't think all the velvetine's were excluded just the newest one at the time, the Pink one, b/c it was just released, but they had a serious issue with their site last year and it discounted everything I bought, including the Pink Velvetine, so I don't really know what this year will be like.


  I got the discount on PV last year too. :nods:


----------



## Einjely (Nov 17, 2014)

So I bought it from in store (they ordered online) back when it was available and it has been 4 days and nada. Does anyone know if they won't ship it at all to ppl who already paid it since they pulled the item back?


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 17, 2014)

Einjely said:


> So I bought it from in store (they ordered online) back when it was available and it has been 4 days and nada. Does anyone know if they won't ship it at all to ppl who already paid it since they pulled the item back?


If you mean Sephora, yes it will ship eventually!


----------



## Jol0 (Nov 17, 2014)

I received my order from Sephora with Lime crime items...so yes it will ship


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Jol0 said:


> I received my order from Sephora with Lime crime items...so yes it will ship


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Was in the herald square urban outfitters and came so close to buying Salem. What stopped me? Girls opening up boxes and applying them in the mirror.. I'm sorry. I just can't. No matter how sure I can be one of the boxes wasn't opened, I'm not ready to take that gamble. Rubs me all the wrong way. Seeing it up on sephora is the perfect solution


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :barf:


 So scary


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

How does Pink Velvet compare to other hot pinks like Candy Yum Yum, No Faux Pas, and Kelly Yum Yum?


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 17, 2014)

ok first of all- what is BT? Don't make fun of me lol.


  second, I think it's weird that it took them foreeever to launch utopia and now bam there's 2 new shades coming! I don't want to be excited because who kows how long it will take lol. BUT it's also interesting how Pansy they announced with a lip swatch and cashmere they announced with a bottle shot.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Beauty Talk. 
  I had to Google it to know what it meant.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> OOOK this might finally be the thing to make me take the plunge on lc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This one looks like it's gonna be a hit on pale girls.


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 17, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> oh my!!  This one looks like it's gonna be a hit on pale girls.


 I feel like this would look a big no on me,but it's so pretty I'd want it to work


----------



## Einjely (Nov 17, 2014)

r


Jol0 said:


> I received my order from Sephora with Lime crime items...so yes it will ship


  oh good. cause i also ordered it yesterday from Urban Outfitters website since they had the 20% discount but wont ship til dec. how long before they actually shipped it from the time you placed your order? I purchased mine on 11/12.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 17, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> oh my!!  This one looks like it's gonna be a hit on pale girls.


  I'm so stoked for this one!!!


----------



## Einjely (Nov 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> If you mean Sephora, yes it will ship eventually!


thank you! I called sephora earlier today to confirm and said that even though it aint at the website anymore, they will still ship it. i just got worried that they wouldn't after seeing all the threads about getting pulled out.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 17, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> oh my!!  This one looks like it's gonna be a hit on pale girls.


 I wonder if it's comparable to OCC's Sebastian which I picked up last night???


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

On the limecrime site both Cashmere & Pansy are listed as sold out......did these launch already???? I must be missing something....


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

In other news the lip swatch on the site of Cashmere looks wayyyyyy too pale..............


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> On the limecrime site both Cashmere & Pansy are listed as sold out......did these launch already???? I must be missing something....


No babe


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No babe


  Ohhhh thank goodness. Sorry about that, genuine moment of confusion there. Are you planning on picking both up?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Ohhhh thank goodness. Sorry about that, genuine moment of confusion there. Are you planning on picking both up?


It's alright and Yes I do and a few others. I hope it is released on Black Friday.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's alright and Yes I do and a few others. I hope it is released on Black Friday.


  Same. Pansy is looking more appealing to me now that I've seen that Cashmere lip swatch.. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> In other news the lip swatch on the site of Cashmere looks wayyyyyy too pale..............


Pale? I think it looks perfect lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Same. Pansy is looking more appealing to me now that I've seen that Cashmere lip swatch.. lol


Lol I'll probably splurge on them. What's the deal on black friday any word?


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pale? I think it looks perfect lol


  Yesss lol I cannot imagine that looking flattering on me. Hopefully I am wrong!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Yesss lol I cannot imagine that looking flattering on me. Hopefully I am wrong!


Bet it will look flattering on you! It will be mine lol


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bet it will look flattering on you! It will be mine lol


  I haven't heard anything new :/ and lol I can foresee this one looking much better on you! Me and pale lips have never gotten along like I've wanted to


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I haven't heard anything new :/ and lol I can foresee this one looking much better on you! Me and pale lips have never gotten along like I've wanted to :crybaby:


What was last years deal?


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 17, 2014)

I might pick up wicked and cashmere.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What was last years deal?


  Site was majorly wonky, I don't think the velvetines were technically included in the discount, but people ended up getting them discounted anyways. Also, wasn't Pink Velvet released? I also think they prolonged the sale an extra day or 2 to make up for the site being difficult. Let's hope it's not so screwy this year! I wanna pick up 3 velvetines


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Site was majorly wonky, I don't think the velvetines were technically included in the discount, but people ended up getting them discounted anyways. Also, wasn't Pink Velvet released? I also think they prolonged the sale an extra day or 2 to make up for the site being difficult. Let's hope it's not so screwy this year! I wanna pick up 3 velvetines


I want to pick up 5 velvetines!  Hopefully it is easy peasy!


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want to pick up 5 velvetines!  Hopefully it is easy peasy!


 What velvetines do you have?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> What velvetines do you have?


Wicked and Salem


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wicked and Salem


 Nice! I have red velvet,pink velvet and Suedeberry.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> On the limecrime site both Cashmere & Pansy are listed as sold out......did these launch already???? I must be missing something....








  Can't be.


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beauty Talk.
> I had to Google it to know what it meant.


  thanks dear. I usually would google but I honestly thought there would be too many responses lol


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 17, 2014)

sorry to double post but ooooooh after seeing that lip swatch of Cashmere I am smitten!

  Also, what the heck is on Doe's lips on the Venus palette picture on the home page? I love. I hope it's a future velvetine


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> sorry to double post but ooooooh after seeing that lip swatch of Cashmere I am smitten!
> 
> Also, what the heck is on Doe's lips on the Venus palette picture on the home page? I love. I hope it's a future velvetine


  You are right. That is pretty. However, i do feel like I have lipsticks similar to the color Doe is wearing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> sorry to double post but ooooooh after seeing that lip swatch of Cashmere I am smitten!
> 
> Also, what the heck is on Doe's lips on the Venus palette picture on the home page? I love. I hope it's a future velvetine


  I was hoping it could be Cashmere but I don't think it is lol


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> sorry to double post but ooooooh after seeing that lip swatch of Cashmere I am smitten!
> 
> Also, what the heck is on Doe's lips on the Venus palette picture on the home page? I love. I hope it's a future velvetine


  To me it looks like it could be Salem and Cashmere mixed together? Probably not but that's just what my brain thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like the swatch for Cashmere, though!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> thanks dear. I usually would google but I honestly thought there would be too many responses lol


I was thinking I'd have to wade through tons of irrelevant results too.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> To me it looks like it could be Salem and Cashmere mixed together? Probably not but that's just what my brain thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If it is a mix...I'll need to do it lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

If I'm able to buy from the sale, I'll probably pick up Red Velvet, Cashmere, Pansy, and possibly Black Velvet. Just not sure how often I'd wear black lipstick.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> sorry to double post but ooooooh after seeing that lip swatch of Cashmere I am smitten!  Also, what the heck is on Doe's lips on the Venus palette picture on the home page? I love. I hope it's a future velvetine


 THIS is the velvetine I want!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> If I'm able to buy from the sale, I'll probably pick up Red Velvet, Cashmere, Pansy, and possibly Black Velvet. Just not sure how often I'd wear black lipstick.


  Pansy, Cashmere, Utopia(maybe) and Black Velvet for me!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll be grabbing Pansy, Red Velvet, and Pink Velvet.  And mayyyybe Cashmere.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

Huh I knew it...as soon as the Urban Outfitters beauty sale was over ALL the Velvetine's are suddenly back on the site. So lame.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Huh I knew it...as soon as the Urban Outfitters beauty sale was over ALL the Velvetine's are suddenly back on the site. So lame.


  Oooo, really? My husband works for Urban so I get the employee discount!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oooo, really? My husband works for Urban so I get the employee discount!


  Lucky!!! Haha, but yup, they're all on there now, sigh.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Lucky!!! Haha, but yup, they're all on there now, sigh.


 Just bought Red Velvet, Pink Velvet, Ardency Inn Rose Gold, and a Corioliss round brush to make free shipping! So excited.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just bought Red Velvet, Pink Velvet, Ardency Inn Rose Gold, and a Corioliss round brush to make free shipping! So excited.


  Nice haul. I have Red Velvet and I love it. I just ordered Salem and Wicked on Saturday from Urban Outfitters.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice haul. I have Red Velvet and I love it. I just ordered Salem and Wicked on Saturday from Urban Outfitters.


 Vandekamp, I think you'll look really great in Salem. I know the shade is beautiful and rather unique, but I haven't ordered it because I'm still scared of browns on myself.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Vandekamp, I think you'll look really great in Salem. I know the shade is beautiful and rather unique, but I haven't ordered it because I'm still scared of browns on myself.


  I am hoping it doesn't look like Vampira. I returned it because it wasn't flattering on me. However, I love Fixed on Drama. Go figure. Lol


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I haven't heard anything new :/ and lol I can foresee this one looking much better on you! Me and pale lips have never gotten along like I've wanted to :crybaby:


  That's when you start playing around with lipliners.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am hoping it doesn't look like Vampira. I returned it because it wasn't flattering on me. However, I love Fixed on Drama. Go figure. Lol


It doesn't. It's not as dark.


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 17, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> To me it looks like it could be Salem and Cashmere mixed together? Probably not but that's just what my brain thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dumb question but can you mix velvetines? I didn't know if you could since they dry quickly. Either way I do wonder what that mix would look like ^ But this shade seems a bit more pink. I wouldn't be surprised if Doe was hopping on the "kylie jenner lips" trend and releasing a velvetine in that shade family. I would snatch it up not gonna lie.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> Dumb question but can you mix velvetines? I didn't know if you could since they dry quickly. Either way I do wonder what that mix would look like ^ But this shade seems a bit more pink. I wouldn't be surprised if Doe was hopping on the "kylie jenner lips" trend and releasing a velvetine in that shade family. I would snatch it up not gonna lie.


  I actually have no idea! They might end up drying quickly. But I'm right there with you. I'm hoping she'll release something like that soon because I love the shade she's wearing in the Venus picture.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> yeah I thought the same thing but I went back and forth between the pages and I don't think so lol  Dumb question but can you mix velvetines? I didn't know if you could since they dry quickly. Either way I do wonder what that mix would look like ^ But this shade seems a bit more pink. I wouldn't be surprised if Doe was hopping on the "kylie jenner lips" trend and releasing a velvetine in that shade family. I would snatch it up not gonna lie.


I've heard of people doing it, but you have to be fast!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice haul. I have Red Velvet and I love it. I just ordered Salem and Wicked on Saturday from Urban Outfitters.


  Is your wicked on backorder? Mine says it won't ship until 12/12 now! :-/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 17, 2014)

I have no doubt that Lime Crime will be back on Sephora. Like a lot of the beauty addicts here I'd rather go through Sephora than Lime Crime. I remember when Lit 1st launched at Sephora it disappeared for a min. You couldn't find it no matter how you searched and it came back. I'm hoping its a similar situation with LC. Or it could even be a supply and demand issue.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have no doubt that Lime Crime will be back on Sephora. Like a lot of the beauty addicts here I'd rather go through Sephora than Lime Crime. I remember when Lit 1st launched at Sephora it disappeared for a min. You couldn't find it no matter how you searched and it came back. I'm hoping its a similar situation with LC. Or it would even be a supply and demand issue.


  I do hope LC will be back on Sephora.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 18, 2014)

The only way it will be brought back is if people post about the want for it.. They got slammed on Twitter, fb and beauty talk about carrying it. I doubt it will return if it's nothing positive said.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> The only way it will be brought back is if people post about the want for it.. They got slammed on Twitter, fb and beauty talk about carrying it. I doubt it will return if it's nothing positive said.


  Yeah, I agree with this.  I don't think it will be coming back.


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 18, 2014)

I certainly hope LC comes back to Sephora. If I knew this was going to happen, I would've grabbed ALL the Velvetines and not just three!


----------



## Jol0 (Nov 18, 2014)

Einjely said:


> r
> oh good. cause i also ordered it yesterday from Urban Outfitters website since they had the 20% discount but wont ship til dec. how long before they actually shipped it from the time you placed your order? I purchased mine on 11/12.


well i ordered off sephora but it was almost a week until they shipped. hope you get your lippies!!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That's when you start playing around with lipliners.


 Very true. That's still an option for me!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> sorry to double post but ooooooh after seeing that lip swatch of Cashmere I am smitten!
> 
> Also, what the heck is on Doe's lips on the Venus palette picture on the home page? I love. I hope it's a future velvetine


  yes! i was wondering the same!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Is your wicked on backorder? Mine says it won't ship until 12/12 now! :-/


  My Wicked arrived today. However, Salem did not ship with Wicked. That's strange. There is no indication that it is on BU.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have no doubt that Lime Crime will be back on Sephora. Like a lot of the beauty addicts here I'd rather go through Sephora than Lime Crime. I remember when Lit 1st launched at Sephora it disappeared for a min. You couldn't find it no matter how you searched and it came back. I'm hoping its a similar situation with LC. Or it could even be a supply and demand issue.


 
  I really do hope thats the case. Limecrime was taken off nailpolishcanada as well...which is super annoying because theres really no other place to purchase LC in canada... and shipping off the limecrime site is 1. expensive and 2. takes a month which is ridiculous. I have ebay stuff that comes from china that gets to me before LC stuff. =\


----------



## Einjely (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Is your wicked on backorder? Mine says it won't ship until 12/12 now! :-/


when I bought it last week it said will be shipping on 11/23 but got an email the next day saying not til 12/12 too now. good thing i bought one from Sephora too and arriving tomorrow so i may return the UO one.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I just want the Venus palette and the eyeshadow helper


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 19, 2014)

I wonder if the new Velvetine's will be available then?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I wonder if the new Velvetine's will be available then?


They better lol


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They better lol


 Agreed. Or at the very least full stock of all the available velvetines


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Agreed. Or at the very least full stock of all the available velvetines


Or that too! So the deal is 30% off?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Or that too! So the deal is 30% off?


  Really? Sign me up my dear friend.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Really? Sign me up my dear friend.


Idk...I think that was last years deal...I hope it's the same


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

:barf:





Dolly Snow said:


> Idk...I think that was last years deal...I hope it's the same


  You and me both.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :barf: You and me both.


would be awesome, especially after all of these holiday buys :lol:


----------



## babycheri (Nov 20, 2014)

I wanted to buy Black Velvet in time for Black Friday but since Sephora pulled them from their site, I checked UO and LC shipping. Everyone says their shipping takes FOREVER! And I'm just not willing to wait that long lol.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)

babycheri said:


> I wanted to buy Black Velvet in time for Black Friday but since Sephora pulled them from their site, I checked UO and LC shipping. Everyone says their shipping takes FOREVER! And I'm just not willing to wait that long lol.


  There's a couple other places that sell LC as well--Naimies, Dolls Kill, ModCloth, Nasty Gal...or a CP from the NYC UO store.


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 20, 2014)

babycheri said:


> I wanted to buy Black Velvet in time for Black Friday but since Sephora pulled them from their site, I checked UO and LC shipping. Everyone says their shipping takes FOREVER! And I'm just not willing to wait that long lol.


  Yeah, UO's shipping does take awhile; On a good note, they did just lower shipping prices…. woo!!!


----------



## babycheri (Nov 20, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> There's a couple other places that sell LC as well--Naimies, Dolls Kill, ModCloth, Nasty Gal...or a CP from the NYC UO store.


 Some people said Dolls Kill took a long time too but I didn't think of the others, thanks!  I already settled on a NYX black lipstick because I really want to wear it on BF but I'll keep those in mind


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)

babycheri said:


> Some people said Dolls Kill took a long time too but I didn't think of the others, thanks!  I already settled on a NYX black lipstick because I really want to wear it on BF but I'll keep those in mind


  You're welcome! I haven't ordered from any of those places myself, except for Urban.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They better lol


  I agree! If they have the 2 new ones I will be all over that!


----------



## cocotears (Nov 20, 2014)

I ordered Salem from Urban Outfitters during their sale and I got an email the other day saying it was backordered until 12/15.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

cocotears said:


> I ordered Salem from Urban Outfitters during their sale and I got an email the other day saying it was backordered until 12/15.


  That may explain why I have not received Salem either. I ordered Wicked and Salem together during the 20% off sale and I have yet to receive Salem. Dang.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 20, 2014)

cocotears said:


> I ordered Salem from Urban Outfitters during their sale and I got an email the other day saying it was backordered until 12/15.


  Yup I got the same email too and I ordered Salam smh its a gift for my friend so I hope it's here in time for Christmas


----------



## cocotears (Nov 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That may explain why I have not received Salem either. I ordered Wicked and Salem together during the 20% off sale and I have yet to receive Salem. Dang.
> 
> probably so.
> 
> ...


  hopefully! *fingers crossed*


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 20, 2014)

Yup, need it..


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Yup, need it..


 Holy... REALLY need it.


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Holy... REALLY need it.


  Yes! It's drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)

umm...I just received my LC Red Velvet from Sephora and the packaging looks very different from Pink Velvet I got last month at Urban Outfitters.  The Sephora one looks like eBay knockoff...unless they changed the packaging...any one else noticed this??


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)

The one with the unicorns is PV from Urban Outfitters


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> The one with the unicorns is PV from Urban Outfitters


I looked on IG..it's new packaging babe The further I noticed the new packaging is only on Sephora orders...hmmm odd


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I looked on IG..it's new packaging babe


  Thank you, Dolly! Whew...I was scared for a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Thank you, Dolly! Whew...I was scared for a bit! :sweat: ​


I looked further into it and it seems Sephora orders came like that...maybe that's why they were pulled. The new packaging wasn't ready to debut :dunno:


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I looked further into it and it seems Sephora orders came like that...maybe that's why they were pulled. The new packaging wasn't ready to debut


  hmmm...makes sense now!  

  I just browsed IG, the #velvetine hashtag, and I saw some ppl received only Wicked in this new packaging when they ordered directly from LC's website.  Odd, since I bought Wicked on Sunday from UO in store, and it has the old packaging.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> hmmm...makes sense now!
> 
> I just browsed IG, the #velvetine hashtag, and I saw some ppl received only Wicked in this new packaging when they ordered directly from LC's website.  Odd, since I bought Wicked on Sunday from UO in store, and it has the old packaging.


  I am guessing it is new packaging then.
  The new lipstick packaging I like and the velvetines too lol


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 20, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> hmmm...makes sense now!
> 
> I just browsed IG, the #velvetine hashtag, and I saw some ppl received only Wicked in this new packaging when they ordered directly from LC's website.  Odd, since I bought Wicked on Sunday from UO in store, and it has the old packaging.


  I just received mine (Wicked) from Sephora and it looks like yours so hopefully it's just new packaging. It probably is.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> I just received mine (Wicked) from Sephora and it looks like yours so hopefully it's just new packaging. It probably is.


  I like the new lipstick packaging too!  I got Poisonberry, and boy is it pretty!! Can't wait to wear it!!
  I have Pink Velvet, Wicked, and Utopia from UO in the old packaging...and now RV in this new packaging.  As much as I'd want them all to match...I can live with it being different!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I like the new lipstick packaging too!  I got Poisonberry, and boy is it pretty!! Can't wait to wear it!! I have Pink Velvet, Wicked, and Utopia from UO in the old packaging...and now RV in this new packaging.  As much as I'd want them all to match...I can live with it being different!


I've been eyeing poisonberry for a long time.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 20, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Yup, need it..


  X2!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

Got my Urban and Sephora orders today! Can't wait to try out the Velvetines soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Yup, need it..


:eyelove:


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been eyeing poisonberry for a long time.


  Get it!! It's a really pretty shimmer purple. It goes on a lil sheer but it can be built up to opacity.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2014)

I wore Utopia today for the 1st time. This is my one and only LC product. I put one layer on and let it dry and then added a second one. I wore it from 5:30pm to 12:30am EST. It wore like a champ and felt comfortable on. I got home and removed it using the Bite Lush Lip Wipes. I had to put some effort in to get it off. I liked the color and the wear very much and would gladly purchase another one. Once removed my lips weren't flaky or dry.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I wore Utopia today for the 1st time. This is my one and only LC product. I put one layer on and let it dry and then added a second one. I wore it from 5:30pm to 12:30am EST. It wore like a champ and felt comfortable on. I got home and removed it using the Bite Lush Lip Wipes. I had to put some effort in to get it off. I liked the color and the wear very much and would gladly purchase another one. Once removed my lips weren't flaky or dry.


So you are saying I need Utopia?    





MissElle12 said:


> Get it!! It's a really pretty shimmer purple. It goes on a lil sheer but it can be built up to opacity.


During the sale, I'll toss it in cart


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> During the sale, I'll toss it in cart


  You would look great in Utopia!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> You would look great in Utopia!


Idk what has taken me so long to buy it. Hopefully during the sale I can snag one.


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 20, 2014)

I just put wicked on my stocking list and my bf was like "isnt your christmas list mostly makeup?" umm your point being?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I wore Utopia today for the 1st time. This is my one and only LC product. I put one layer on and let it dry and then added a second one. I wore it from 5:30pm to 12:30am EST. It wore like a champ and felt comfortable on. I got home and removed it using the Bite Lush Lip Wipes. I had to put some effort in to get it off. I liked the color and the wear very much and would gladly purchase another one. Once removed my lips weren't flaky or dry.


   I have Utopia too. Does it pull more pink or purple on you. It's pulls more pink on me.  I wish it pulled more purple.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish it pulled more purple.


  Definitely a pink with purple undertones.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 20, 2014)

Not my photo. Found this on Instagram and WOW utopia was not on my radar but she ROCKS this!  Credit to regiatargueta on Instagram!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


>


  You do know WE need it! lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Not my photo. Found this on Instagram and WOW utopia was not on my radar but she ROCKS this!  Credit to regiatargueta on Instagram!


  I love this color on her. I see a teeny bit more purple on her.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 21, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Yup, need it..


  Fuck it! I'm getting it even though it might look horrible on me


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Fuck it! I'm getting it even though it might look horrible on me


That's my logic as well, don't even care...It's that pretty!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Fuck it! I'm getting it even though it might look horrible on me


  I think it'll look lovely on both of you!


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think it'll look lovely on both of you!


Aww you are too sweet! I'm sure I'll snatch this color up at some point. I can't wait to see swatches from all the lovely ladies on here.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 21, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Aww you are too sweet! I'm sure I'll snatch this color up at some point. I can't wait to see swatches from all the lovely ladies on here.


  I'm hoping I can get it when it comes out and that they have adequate stock. I get so anxious about new releases!


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm hoping I can get it when it comes out and that they have adequate stock. I get so anxious about new releases!


I wonder when it's coming out, I know I won't be able to get it if it comes out during the sale. I've been waiting to start my new job...so no pay besides my last awful paycheck from my old job. I hope your able to get it when it comes out *sending good vibes your way* lol Makeup is serious business!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You do know WE need it! lol





Vandekamp said:


> I love this color on her. I see a teeny bit more purple on her.


   Agreed with both of you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

I've decided to pick up all the velvetines from the sale


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've decided to pick up all the velvetines from the sale


  Good! Buy em all! May as well while theyre on sale (hopefully they will be)
  Do you have any of them now?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Good! Buy em all! May as well while theyre on sale (hopefully they will be) Do you have any of them now?


I have Wicked and Salem. I need the rest lol If they are on sale then I'll buy them. If not then I'll get them off naimies with my sisters discount


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 21, 2014)

I mixed pink velvet and suedeberry yesterday and it came out this cute barbie pink color.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Fuck it! I'm getting it even though it might look horrible on me :haha:  :eyelove:


  It'll look HOT on you! Stone lipliner and this will be fierce!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've decided to pick up all the velvetines from the sale
















  You go girl. #TeamBuyAllTheVelvetines


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Good! Buy em all! May as well while theyre on sale (hopefully they will be)
> Do you have any of them now?


  I'm late to the party. Are they on sale on the Lime Crime website?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm late to the party. Are they on sale on the Lime Crime website?


Not yet


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not yet


  Okay. Thank you. I bought Wicked and Salem last week from Urban Outfitters. Salem is on back order.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 22, 2014)

OMG guys, Wicked is :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> OMG guys, Wicked is :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:


:eyelove: wicked is perfection


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 22, 2014)

I really wanna get wicked, I don't have a pretty dark red and I need this in my life.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> I really wanna get wicked, I don't have a pretty dark red and I need this in my life.


You have to oke:


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have to


Oh I will! I put it on my stocking wish list. If I don't get it. Im gonna buy that along with cashmere after the holidays. Need to start my new job so I can have some moolah.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Oh I will! I put it on my stocking wish list. If I don't get it. Im gonna buy that along with cashmere after the holidays. Need to start my new job so I can have some moolah.


  That is a good plan, I put a Givenchy lipstick on my wishlist lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> OMG guys, Wicked is








  I wore Wicked today and thought I MUST back this up ASAP!!! It is such a beautiful dark rich red. It is heaven.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> I really wanna get wicked, I don't have a pretty dark red and I need this in my life.


  I wore it today. Gorgeous!! You have to get it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> wicked is perfection


  Yes it is.


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I wore it today. Gorgeous!! You have to get it.


  I bet you looked stunning! Yes! Im excited to get my hands on it. Now I want wicked,utopia and cashmere  





Dolly Snow said:


> That is a good plan, I put a Givenchy lipstick on my wishlist lol


  Ooo which one? I want to try out their lipsticks, I hear nothing but amazing things.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Ooo which one? I want to try out their lipsticks, I hear nothing but amazing things.


  Well a friend of mine gave me a mini Givenchy and I have to say...they are so soft and smooth.
  Pretty amazing if I do say so myself. I have a few shades I am interested in, really worth the price in my opinion


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well a friend of mine gave me a mini Givenchy and I have to say...they are so soft and smooth.
> Pretty amazing if I do say so myself. I have a few shades I am interested in, really worth the price in my opinion


  They sound amazing! Have you tried any guerlain rouge g's?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's Wicked! Zero other makeup on, sorry. I just got home from work!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Wicked! Zero other makeup on, sorry. I just got home from work!


  Beautiful!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Wicked! Zero other makeup on, sorry. I just got home from work!


  Wow, thats looks seriously gorgeous on you love it!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful!!


 Thanks, Vandekamp! 


pretty_melody said:


> Wow, thats looks seriously gorgeous on you love it!


  You need it!


----------



## cocotears (Nov 23, 2014)

My Salem from UO shipped out Friday! I'm happy since I thought I wasn't going to see it until the middle of December.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Wicked! Zero other makeup on, sorry. I just got home from work!


Lovely on you


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 23, 2014)

For some reason, I wasn't really paying attention when the Venus palette came out but I've been looking at pics and boy howdy do I need that. I wish they'd restock it in time for the sale!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 23, 2014)

cocotears said:


> My Salem from UO shipped out Friday! I'm happy since I thought I wasn't going to see it until the middle of December.


  Lucky you. I am still waiting on mine from UO. I have not received an email


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 23, 2014)

cocotears said:


> My Salem from UO shipped out Friday! I'm happy since I thought I wasn't going to see it until the middle of December.


  Mines shipped too yayyyy


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 23, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Mines shipped too yayyyy


  I guess I better check my email again. * Wicked *is over the top amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Wicked! Zero other makeup on, sorry. I just got home from work!


 Looks beautiful!  





Dolly Snow said:


> I have Wicked and Salem. I need the rest lol If they are on sale then I'll buy them. If not then I'll get them off naimies with my sisters discount


  Yeah that sounds like a good plan. Hopefully they're on sale and that the 2 new ones come out so we can get a deal on em. Doe mixed wicked and salem and the result was pretty. Both are lovely shades! Salem is probably my favourite of all of em


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Looks beautiful! Yeah that sounds like a good plan. Hopefully they're on sale and that the 2 new ones come out so we can get a deal on em. Doe mixed wicked and salem and the result was pretty. Both are lovely shades! Salem is probably my favourite of all of em


Salem is my fave too, so far lol We need a sale, though they are worth it full price!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

This is a lip swatch of Cashmere. I'm really hoping she used a liner or has super pigmented lips because if this is it, I don't like it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm waiting to see how Pansy compares to Pretty Zombie's 3 Witches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is a lip swatch of Cashmere. I'm really hoping she used a liner or has super pigmented lips because if this is it, I don't like it.


I love this!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm waiting to see how Pansy compares to Pretty Zombie's 3 Witches.


  And LUV.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love this!


  I dunno, there is more pink to it than I expected. Think I'm just going to pick up Sebastian from OCC when I get my Vice palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I dunno, there is more pink to it than I expected. Think I'm just going to pick up Sebastian from OCC when I get my Vice palette.


Sebastian is gorgeous! That would be a great pick


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is a lip swatch of Cashmere. I'm really hoping she used a liner or has super pigmented lips because if this is it, I don't like it.


  ugh.. i love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is a lip swatch of Cashmere. I'm really hoping she used a liner or has super pigmented lips because if this is it, I don't like it.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is a lip swatch of Cashmere. I'm really hoping she used a liner or has super pigmented lips because if this is it, I don't like it.


  I need this. Hopefully it's included in the Black Wednesday sale.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :fluffy:


  Agree! Its just... Blah.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is a lip swatch of Cashmere. I'm really hoping she used a liner or has super pigmented lips because if this is it, I don't like it.


  ugh I love this. 
  Like a gray brown thing.. I want to wear it .. every day.. O_O


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> ugh I love this.  Like a gray brown thing.. I want to wear it .. every day.. O_O


:frenz: me too


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 24, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> I need this. Hopefully it's included in the Black Wednesday sale.


I doubt it, the new colors were excluded last year..well until the site crashed.


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :frenz: me too


  Im diggin this!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm waiting to see how Pansy compares to Pretty Zombie's 3 Witches.


  Yes! I love 3 Witches, its one of my fav lipsticks, i'll be getting Pansy as well


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just ordered the venus palette! Excited to try it!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Just ordered the venus palette! Excited to try it!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Just ordered the venus palette! Excited to try it!!!


  I seen someone carrying it "wink wink" but I don't get a discount through them. If they just had a shipping code I would buy now and forget black Wednesday lol. Lucky you


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I seen someone carrying it "wink wink" but I don't get a discount through them. If they just had a shipping code I would buy now and forget black Wednesday lol. Lucky you


  I got a discount on it, and that's the only reason i bought it. I wasn't gonna pay that full price on just 8 shadows! No way! :nono:


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Just ordered the venus palette! Excited to try it!!!


  please post some looks with it!!


  Also, so is Cashmere what she is wearing on the home page?! I'm confused now! Either way I want it!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> please post some looks with it!!   Also, so is Cashmere what she is wearing on the home page?! I'm confused now! Either way I want it!


  Nope, not cashmere.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I got a discount on it, and that's the only reason i bought it. I wasn't gonna pay that full price on just 8 shadows! No way! :nono:


Share your views when you get it. I've been holding out


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I'll pick up Black Velvet and Utopia during the sale...Last year new stuff wasn't included so even if Pansy and Cashmere come out wednesday, I doubt they'll be included. I lucked out last year because the site went all wonky and all the stuff in my cart got discounted, even the new ones. I doubt they'll make that mistake again, LOL.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Share your views when you get it. I've been holding out


  Will do! And swatches too!


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Nope, not cashmere.


  Hmmm then the mystery continues.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 25, 2014)

my Salem just got here and it is love!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


> my Salem just got here and it is love!


  My Salem arrived yesterday. I am not a big fan. However, I got Wicked a few weeks earlier and it is total love.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> My Salem arrived yesterday. I am not a big fan. However, I got Wicked a few weeks earlier and it is total love.


  What don't you like about Salem? I'm pretty sure I'm skipping it, but I'm curious.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What don't you like about Salem? I'm pretty sure I'm skipping it, but I'm curious.


  It's a medium brown. I suppose I was hoping for a richer, more deeper brown like Fixed on Drama. The color is not very flattering to me. It's just *meh*


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It's a medium brown. I suppose I was hoping for a richer, more deeper brown like Fixed on Drama. The color is not very flattering to me. It's just *meh*


  Yeah, definite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for me.  If it were a slightly reddish deep brown I would try it, but straight brown scares me.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> My Salem arrived yesterday. I am not a big fan. However, I got Wicked a few weeks earlier and it is total love.





Vandekamp said:


> It's a medium brown. I suppose I was hoping for a richer, more deeper brown like Fixed on Drama. The color is not very flattering to me. It's just *meh*


  Have you tried it with any liners? Nightmoth, Vino or even Chestnut? I wanted it to pull a little darker, but I'm still very happy with it. I have Film Noir from MAC arriving soon so I hope that'll satisfy my craving for a dark brown lippie.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 25, 2014)

Excuse the lack of makeup. Salem.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Have you tried it with any liners? Nightmoth, Vino or even Chestnut? I wanted it to pull a little darker, but I'm still very happy with it. I have Film Noir from MAC arriving soon so I hope that'll satisfy my craving for a dark brown lippie.


  I did try it with Nightmoth.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


> my Salem just got here and it is love!


  I bought a BU!   





Vandekamp said:


> It's a medium brown. I suppose I was hoping for a richer, more deeper brown like Fixed on Drama. The color is not very flattering to me. It's just *meh*


  FOD is a brown-based plum. Perhaps that why you're not liking Salem, becuz it's a straight brown.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I did try it with Nightmoth.


  You still didn't like it? I understand though. It happens. :/  





erine1881 said:


> I bought a BU! FOD is a brown-based plum. Perhaps that why you're not liking Salem, becuz it's a straight brown.


  It is definitely backup worthy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> FOD is a brown-based plum. Perhaps that why you're not liking Salem, becuz it's a straight brown.


  That is why I don't like it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Excuse the lack of makeup. Salem.


Perfect on you


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love this!


 Agreed! I like this, much prettier than the site lip swatch


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 25, 2014)

Speaking of Salem, I'm planning to wear it for the first time tomorrow. Hope I like it on me!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

OK Random, Urban Outfitters said Wicked was on Back Order until December but I just opened my package from UO, which I figured was the other items, but it was my Wicked Velvetine! Nice!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> FOD is a brown-based plum. Perhaps that why you're not liking Salem, becuz it's a straight brown.


With it being a liquid lipstick, how long will it last unopened? It's perfect enough for me to want a back up, but there isn't much point in buying one if it won't keep.


----------



## LMarie21 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been wanting Salem for the longest lol...gonna give in soon and buy it.  Cashmere and Pansy look gorgeous so I am waiting for those to release so I can buy all three at once lol.

  I got the Venus palette in the mail a few weeks ago and I love it!  The colors are so beautiful and unique - I don't own anything like it!  Here are some pics (sorry for the horrible lighting). Swatches (top to bottom) are: Venus, Shell, Aura, Creation, Icon, Rebirth, Divine and Muse.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

LMarie21 said:


> I've been wanting Salem for the longest lol...gonna give in soon and buy it.  Cashmere and Pansy look gorgeous so I am waiting for those to release so I can buy all three at once lol.  I got the Venus palette in the mail a few weeks ago and I love it!  The colors are so beautiful and unique - I don't own anything like it!  Here are some pics (sorry for the horrible lighting). Swatches (top to bottom) are: Venus, Shell, Aura, Creation, Icon, Rebirth, Divine and Muse.


That is pretty!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  Salem looks lovely on you. I wish it looked this nice on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> OK Random, Urban Outfitters said Wicked was on Back Order until December but I just opened my package from UO, which I figured was the other items, but it was my Wicked Velvetine! Nice!


  Wicked is love. It is the perfect dark red matte lipstick. It's perfect!!!! Definitely BU worthy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> Speaking of Salem, I'm planning to wear it for the first time tomorrow. Hope I like it on me!


  I am certain you will rock it.


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 25, 2014)

LMarie21 said:


> I've been wanting Salem for the longest lol...gonna give in soon and buy it.  Cashmere and Pansy look gorgeous so I am waiting for those to release so I can buy all three at once lol.  I got the Venus palette in the mail a few weeks ago and I love it!  The colors are so beautiful and unique - I don't own anything like it!  Here are some pics (sorry for the horrible lighting). Swatches (top to bottom) are: Venus, Shell, Aura, Creation, Icon, Rebirth, Divine and Muse.


  So. Much. Want.


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 25, 2014)

The velvetines for the wednesday sale won't be discounted but Wicked Cashmere and Pansy are in stock now.


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Nov 25, 2014)

The website is crashing for me


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah the site is super crappy right now.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 25, 2014)

Got my order in I just haven't got a confirmation email yet. Good thing I paid with PayPal because I did get their email that I was charged


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Got my order in I just haven't got a confirmation email yet. Good thing I paid with PayPal because I did get their email that I was charged


Oh nice! What'd you pick up?


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 25, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Oh nice! What'd you pick up?


  I picked up pansy, cashmere and the eyeshadow primer. I can't wait


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I picked up pansy, cashmere and the eyeshadow primer. I can't wait


Oh nice! Can't wait to see what cashmere looks like on.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

Just to be clear, none of the velvetines are on sale?


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just to be clear, none of the velvetines are on sale?


nope.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> nope.


 Well screw that then lol.


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Well screw that then lol.


Yeah I can't say the sale is really worth it honestly, I think it's good if your looking to grab the new velvetines. The site's down now and their fixing it


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 25, 2014)

I hate when business owners start getting greedy and refuse to give discounts on certain items. She knows that they will sell like hotcakes even without a discount.  RBL got big headed too and lost so much business that she eventually brought her sales back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> nope.


  Well that is it then...no need for me to rush to order..I'll hold off


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I'm sure the velvetines will sell out in a couple hours,then it'll take an eternity before they make any more of them.


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Nov 25, 2014)

Finally able to place an order for Pansy... It only took an hour


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 25, 2014)

Got my confirmation finally. ordered the Venus palette off naimes earlier today. Now off to bed


----------



## jenise (Nov 25, 2014)

Pansy and cashmere will soon be coming home to me


----------



## throwitawaynow (Nov 25, 2014)

im behind on this thread but what is the deal with sephora? Will they be stocking it again soon?


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

Wait...none of the Velvetine's are on sale? Not even the older ones? What a waste...I'd rather buy from another site if I have to pay full price...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Wait...none of the Velvetine's are on sale? Not even the older ones? What a waste...I'd rather buy from another site if I have to pay full price...


  None at all babe


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> None at all babe


  Yeah I see that, not fighting their stupid site to pay full price. I'll wait until they're somewhere else to get them. Too bad. At least last year the older ones were on sale, pretty lame.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I see that, not fighting their stupid site to pay full price. I'll wait until they're somewhere else to get them. Too bad. At least last year the older ones were on sale, pretty lame.


  I agree, this year is a lame-fest now.
  I'll wait for naimies and get them with my sisters discount


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree, this year is a lame-fest now.
> I'll wait for naimies and get them with my sisters discount


  Lucky! I need a discount somewhere haha. I was hoping I could at least get Black Velvet and Utopia since they were not new, but guess not. I should have known LC would be like that though. Oh well, spend my money elsewhere this holiday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Lucky! I need a discount somewhere haha. I was hoping I could at least get Black Velvet and Utopia since they were not new, but guess not. I should have now LC would be like that though. Oh well, spend my money elsewhere this holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They could have at least put the older ones on sale!
  Meh oh well I suppose..the addict in me still wants them now though haha


----------



## nt234 (Nov 25, 2014)

After an hour, I was finally able to get Cashmere. I had no idea it was launching right at midnight, I just so happened to be on IG because I couldn't sleep and came across it. I hope it's worth the hassle, lol


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 25, 2014)

nt234 said:


> After an hour, I was finally able to get Cashmere. I had no idea it was launching right at midnight, I just so happened to be on IG because I couldn't sleep and came across it. I hope it's worth the hassle, lol


  Agreed. I hope it's worth it because I paid shipping for you, Cashmere!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 25, 2014)

I finally got through after what seemed like forever. I had to logout of my old account and sign up w/ another e-mail to make it work. It was a mess and I was already late to the party because I stopped stalking. Hopefully, my order for Pansy will go through. I got cold feet on Cashmere and Black Velvet. The free shipping would've been nice, but the possibility of not liking those colors stopped me.


----------



## HauteFace Mimi (Nov 25, 2014)

I just love how Limecrime has a "black wednesday sale" then there is no sale.  On top of that after several years of the same thing their servers can't handle the traffic. There was no sale for me because I got cashmere and pansy. I Don't know what Doe is doing but, she gotta figure it out


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> The velvetines for the wednesday sale won't be discounted but Wicked Cashmere and Pansy are in stock now.


  Website is still very slow. Salem is sold out.


----------



## nt234 (Nov 25, 2014)

HauteFace Mimi said:


> I just love how Limecrime has a "black wednesday sale" then there is no sale.  On top of that after several years of the same thing their servers can't handle the traffic. There was no sale for me because I got cashmere and pansy. I Don't know what Doe is doing but, she gotta figure it out


  Right?! Even if the "sale" was free shipping with no minimum, I would be pretty happy...


----------



## HauteFace Mimi (Nov 25, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Right?! Even if the "sale" was free shipping with no minimum, I would be pretty happy...


 Exactly!  At least give free shipping for all that hassle.  I don't know why I put myself through this.


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 25, 2014)

Man I do not have annnny money but I can't wait to see all the swatches of cashmere because I think I really want it in the future.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> With it being a liquid lipstick, how long will it last unopened? It's perfect enough for me to want a back up, but there isn't much point in buying one if it won't keep.


  It won't expire if you don't open it. Just store it away from heat and humidity.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 26, 2014)

Im really not surprised the velvetines arent on sale. ):
  it does suck though I really want pansy, cashmere, utopia and salem =\


----------



## breatheonbeat (Nov 26, 2014)

okay. i didn't want any of this release day nonsense, and I'm not supposed to be buying because of Christmas, (husband asked because i buy things when I want them and leave nothing for him to surprise with lolol) but that swatch on doe was so lovely that I ordered cashmere. she said her skin tone is about as pale as mine (actually responded to me on ig! i would estimate myself to be nc5-7... nw10 was wrong undertone and about two shades dark), so here's hoping.  i would have purchased salem, but it is on my Christmas list. I would buy salem no matter what the color, as it was the name of my cat who passed on Saturday. he was 17!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 26, 2014)

So what is on sale on the website because the lipped still look the same price and the palette  isn't on sale I don't think


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> So what is on sale on the website because the lipped still look the same price and the palette isn't on sale I don't think


  Everything is on sale, except for the Velvetines and the Palette which are excluded


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Everything is on sale, except for the Velvetines and the Palette which are excluded


  Ugh.  I wanted to get Cashmere and maybe try a regular lippy from them, but I'm not in a condition to spend $50 for free shipping right now.  I hate paying shipping.


----------



## Subparbrina (Nov 26, 2014)

I was weak and bought Cashmere. I'll just wait until some other day to buy wicked. So disappointed that they couldn't at least do a 10% discount on the velvetines.


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm totally debating making a purchase, I'll agree with you guys this was a let down.


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 26, 2014)

This is the shittest sale ever. $2 off lipsticks, wow... I got myself excited for nothing. :sigh:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> This is the shittest sale ever. $2 off lipsticks, wow... I got myself excited for nothing.


  I know, right?! I was thinking like 20-30% off everything. Meh.  I'm skipping and I'll get Cashmere when it hits UO and use my husband's discount.


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know, right?! I was thinking like 20-30% off everything. Meh.  I'm skipping and I'll get Cashmere when it hits UO and use my husband's discount.


  I thought that too. I'm so disappointed. I want Pansy and Cashmere but I'm not sure if I should bother now.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know, right?! I was thinking like 20-30% off everything. Meh.  I'm skipping and I'll get Cashmere when it hits UO and use my husband's discount.


  That sounds like a plan.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 26, 2014)

I would really like to get Cashmere and Pansy. If they had a sale on them I would probably pick them up. I'm thinking I might wait till Urban Outfitters has Tem and then I'll at least get free shipping instead of Payih the $7


----------



## cocotears (Nov 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Salem looks lovely on you. I wish it looked this nice on me.


  Thanks dear! It sucks you don't like Salem, but I'm sure Wicked looks stunning on you!


----------



## babycheri (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Everything is on sale, except for the Velvetines and the Palette which are excluded eace:


 What a lame sale  I wanted almost all the velvetines and would buy a majority of them if they were on sale but if they're not, I gotta be real with my financial situation lol


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know, right?! I was thinking like 20-30% off everything. Meh.  I'm skipping and I'll get Cashmere when it hits UO and use my husband's discount.
> Last year everything was 30% off everything.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Tahlia*
> ...


  I know right I was really hoping for a nice sale off for the velventines. Oh well I did get utopia since I've waited so long for this sale. also got pansy and the glitter helper.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

babycheri said:


> What a lame sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The sale is lame, if you can even call it a true sale. 
  I feel you on that financial situation


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am certain you will rock it.


Aw, thanks! I'm wearing Salem in my new avatar. I really love it.

  Also, I agree with everyone that this "sale" is mega weaksauce.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know, right?! I was thinking like 20-30% off everything. Meh.  I'm skipping and I'll get Cashmere when it hits UO and use my husband's discount.


  my sister just got a job at uo and that discount is A+


----------



## breatheonbeat (Nov 26, 2014)

dolls kill just did their black friday markdowns- they have most of the velvetines at $16


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Nov 26, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> dolls kill just did their black friday markdowns- they have most of the velvetines at $16


  Thanks!


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 26, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> dolls kill just did their black friday markdowns- they have most of the velvetines at $16


  looks like it's back up $20.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 26, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> Aw, thanks! I'm wearing Salem in my new avatar. I really love it.
> 
> Also, I agree with everyone that this "sale" is mega weaksauce.


  I love your new avatar.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 27, 2014)

Ordered Cashmere and Pansy Tuesday night.  Must have come in on the tale end of the website malfunction as I still encountered the error message, but it worked itself out pretty quickly.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Ordered Cashmere and Pansy Tuesday night.  Must have come in on the tale end of the website malfunction as I still encountered the error message, but it worked itself out pretty quickly.


  That's good. I looked at Cashmere again yesterday and it reminds me of KVD's Lolita which I already have.


----------



## jenise (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That's good. I looked at Cashmere again yesterday and it reminds me of KVD's Lolita which I already have.


 I think they look pretty different as lolita is more of a pinky mauve brown and cashmere is supposed to be greige!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> I think they look pretty different as lolita is more of a pinky mauve brown and cashmere is supposed to be greige!


  Okay. I will wait to see more swatches especially from WOC.


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I love your new avatar.


  Thank you!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> Thank you!


  You are welcome. Happy Holiday to you.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I will wait to see more swatches especially from WOC.


  I get my stuff tomorrow in the mail so I will def post pics. They shipped so fast


----------



## pretty_melody (Nov 27, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I get my stuff tomorrow in the mail so I will def post pics. They shipped so fast


Wow awesome! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pansy shipped for me already, but I have no idea when I'm getting it. If Cashmere looks good to me I'm gonna order it ASAP.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I get my stuff tomorrow in the mail so I will def post pics. They shipped so fast


  Okay. Thanks so much.


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 28, 2014)

I caved and ordered Pansy and Cashmere


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I caved and ordered Pansy and Cashmere









 I am excited to see them on you


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I caved and ordered Pansy and Cashmere


  That's how it's done! Hahahaha


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 29, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I caved and ordered Pansy and Cashmere


  I can't wait to see your swatches.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 29, 2014)

So said that my package has been rescheduled to Monday. So, Monday you guys now


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 29, 2014)

I caved in and bought Pansy & Cashmere Weds.. still waiting on a shipping confirmation.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 29, 2014)

I caved as well and got the pansy and cashmere....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  smh... i ended up getting a glitter and brightening tube thing as well just so i can feel good i got a deal somewhere on here lol... it was funny they ran out of wicked and salem yesterday and not pansy and cashmere...guess they need to make masses more of those especially since its winter and holiday time..... lime crime missed the mark on that.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 29, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> I caved as well and got the pansy and cashmere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








    I can't wait to see those two colors on a woc. Please post pictures when you get them.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 29, 2014)

I will as sooooonnnn as i get them.. I am sooo excited.. I was thinking about getting the grunge palette but i figured that wouldnt be on sale either... didn't think it would be still sold out tho...  i'll have to do some soul searching for that one tho lol.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I can't wait to see those two colors on a woc. Please post pictures when you get them.


 I will as sooooonnnn as i get them.. I am sooo excited.. I was thinking about getting the grunge palette but i figured that wouldnt be on sale either... didn't think it would be still sold out tho...  i'll have to do some soul searching for that one tho lol.


----------



## babycheri (Nov 30, 2014)

Did anyone noticed that UO removed their lime crime selection? Or am I going crazy trying to find it lol


----------



## banana81 (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone own Lime Crime's Chinchilla lipstick? If so what lip liner do you use / would you recommend?


----------



## banana81 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone tried the new Cashmere and Pansy Veletines yet?


----------



## banana81 (Nov 30, 2014)

babycheri said:


> Did anyone noticed that UO removed their lime crime selection? Or am I going crazy trying to find it lol


 I was just looking for them too!! its hella strange! I am wondering if its because of the black friday/cyber monday sale


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2014)

I was just about to back up Wicked. It is my fav dark red matte liquid lipstick.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 30, 2014)

banana81 said:


> Does anyone own Lime Crime's Chinchilla lipstick? If so what lip liner do you use / would you recommend?


  MAC Stone or OCC Sebastian    





banana81 said:


> Anyone tried the new Cashmere and Pansy Veletines yet?


  Many of us have ordered them.    





Vandekamp said:


> I was just about to back up Wicked. It is my fav dark red matte liquid lipstick.


  I totlly BUd it!


----------



## banana81 (Nov 30, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I totlly BUd it!


  i cant wait to see photos especially Cashmere on Brown girls Pansy Im def sold on


----------



## cemc (Nov 30, 2014)

I was extremely disappointed in the "Black Wednesday" sale. I expected at least 20-25% off like everyone else is doing. Oh well.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 1, 2014)

cemc said:


> I was extremely disappointed in the "Black Wednesday" sale. I expected at least 20-25% off like everyone else is doing. Oh well.


Hell I'd have been content with 15%. Something.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hell I'd have been content with 15%. Something.


 Same, their sales are nothing to get excited about


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

I dunno what ya'll are complaining about. I got eyeliners for 40% off!  They could've done no sale at all!


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I dunno what ya'll are complaining about. I got eyeliners for 40% off!  They could've done no sale at all!


  Yeah if you take a look on the site they have 5 dollar glitters,10 eye primers,16 lipsticks and 12 for lipglosses. It's just that their not doing sales on the velvetines.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Yeah if you take a look on the site they have 5 dollar glitters,10 eye primers,16 lipsticks and 12 for lipglosses. It's just that their not doing sales on the velvetines.


  Exactly! There's still a sale, and a good sale at that! People be greedy tho!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 1, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Yeah if you take a look on the site they have 5 dollar glitters,10 eye primers,16 lipsticks and 12 for lipglosses. It's just that their not doing sales on the velvetines.


  True enough. Just sucks because most people probably want the Velvetines more than those other things. Plus I have to pay shipping. im just salty haha


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Exactly! There's still a sale, and a good sale at that! People be greedy tho!


The only difference this year seems to be that none of the Velvetines are on sale...but honestly I don't know why people are surprised. Lime Crime doesn't seem to like discounting those anyway. Like you said...plenty of other things are on sale and at great prices.


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 1, 2014)

If I had the money to spend i would have bought a ton of stuff. Im super curious how the cashmere velvetine looks though. So excited for this one.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 1, 2014)

My palette from Naimes came and my two new Velvetines. I will post pics once I get fancy


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> My palette from Naimes came and my two new Velvetines. I will post pics once I get fancy


  Mine will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow!!!


  Girl your gonna lovvvvveeee it omg it's heaven so happy I opted in Naimes because who knows when she will ever restock smh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> My palette from Naimes came and my two new Velvetines. I will post pics once I get fancy


Pretty. I need it right? Lol


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 1, 2014)

banana81 said:


> Anyone tried the new Cashmere and Pansy Veletines yet?


  Haven't gotten my order yet.  I need to check the status in my account to see if it's even shipped yet.  Haven't got a confirmation at all!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 1, 2014)

Lo and behold, I checked my email and there was a shipping confirmation!


----------



## nt234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Apparently a shipping label has been created for my Cashmere order so now I'll just have to play the waiting game... Dying to see someone else's swatches though!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty. I need it right? Lol


  Yes boo yessssssssss get it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Yes boo yessssssssss get it


:wink: you twisted my arm :lol: I'll get it


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a huge list of stuff I wanna get from lime crime, and that palette looks like it Needs to be mine.


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Dec 2, 2014)

All Velvetine shades are available on Urban Outfitters to add(back order until 12/11/14) if you want to hurry and back up some shades & take advantage of that Cyber Monday special  Edit: No Cashmere & Pansy


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 2, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Cant wait to see it on ya!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 2, 2014)

Love love love cashmere


----------



## breatheonbeat (Dec 2, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Love love love cashmere


 omg it's perfect. ohhhhhh    hurry upppp usps!!!


----------



## jenise (Dec 2, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Love love love cashmere


 Gorg!!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 2, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Love love love cashmere


 Looks great on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Love love love cashmere


My goodness I need this. Gorgeous on you!


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 2, 2014)

I might have to treat myself for my first paycheck at my new job with this gorgeous lipstick.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dead!


----------



## jenise (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dead!


 Soooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## banana81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Haven't gotten my order yet.  I need to check the status in my account to see if it's even shipped yet.  Haven't got a confirmation at all!


  Whenever they have new products shipping always takes forever.  I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 2, 2014)

Ugh! I need that palette now


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Ugh! I need that palette now


  Yes you do girl!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Yup need it!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2014)

Please pardon this stupid question...when Lime Crime's site says an order is "exported", what does that mean? My order has been saying that for three days ( I have received no e-mail yet), with a mention of flat rate shipping. Flat rate usually only takes two days. Maybe they just printed a label, but I just want to know what to expect.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Please pardon this stupid question...when Lime Crime's site says an order is "exported", what does that mean? My order has been saying that for three days ( I have received no e-mail yet), with a mention of flat rate shipping. Flat rate usually only takes two days. Maybe they just printed a label, but I just want to know what to expect.


  It means that your order has been processed. The order has been "exported" to the processing department, products possibly pulled.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


I have been wanting this palette so bad. I'm waiting on a restock.. These colors look amazing on your skin tone!

Awesome swatches!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I have been wanting this palette so bad. I'm waiting on a restock.. These colors look amazing on your skin tone!   Awesome swatches!


  Thank you my dear! :winkiss:  Muse is my absolute favourite colour out of them all! If you don't wanna wait for the restock, Naimies has it in stock. They carry tons of other brands if you're interested, to justify the shipping.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Muse is my absolute favourite colour out of them all! If you don't wanna wait for the restock, Naimies has it in stock. They carry tons of other brands if you're interested, to justify the shipping.


Muse looks like it would be a favorite of mine, too! I can't wait to play with this palette, I just gotta get my order in first...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't ordered anything of Lime Crime's before, either. So I'll be popping my LC cherry!

  Naimies says it's out of stock


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 2, 2014)

Definitely need that palette one of these days


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wHwFHkrOyI/  Pansy and Cashmere


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wHwFHkrOyI/  Pansy and Cashmere


  OMG Thanks for sharing Dolly! I'm definitely excited to get cashmere at some point.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pansy and Cashmere


  Need them both. It looks like I would get a ton of use out of Cashmere. So darn beautiful!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 2, 2014)

i want both!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Muse looks like it would be a favorite of mine, too! I can't wait to play with this palette, I just gotta get my order in first...:haha:  I haven't ordered anything of Lime Crime's before, either. So I'll be popping my LC cherry!  Naimies says it's out of stock hboy:


  Well crap! It's sold out then since i ordered mine. Hopefully it won't take long for it to be restocked at either place.   My Cashmere and Pansy are saying they'll be here Friday (way too long ). Here's hoping the mail comes sooner than that!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Well crap! It's sold out then since i ordered mine. Hopefully it won't take long for it to be restocked at either place.   My Cashmere and Pansy are saying they'll be here Friday (way too long ). Here's hoping the mail comes sooner than that!


  Now I'm even happier I got mines on Naimes. When you said you had got yours I knew where already had to keep it under wraps since there are a lot of non members (lurkers) till I decided to order. Glad I didn't wait. I was just telling this girl today you might wanna order because people are finding out that they carry the palette.


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 2, 2014)

Hmm Cashmere isn't what I expected. Definitely want to see more swatches


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Now I'm even happier I got mines on Naimes. When you said you had got yours I knew where already had to keep it under wraps since there are a lot of non members (lurkers) till I decided to order. Glad I didn't wait. I was just telling this girl today you might wanna order because people are finding out that they carry the palette.


  Booyah!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Love love love cashmere


  It's so pretty. Are you using a liner?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  omg Erine these look great on ur skin tone. 
  Oh man I need this.. I can't wait for it to restock @[email protected]


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It's so pretty. Are you using a liner?


  Thank you I def will but just wanted to show the true color first


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you I def will but just wanted to show the true color first


  It's a beautiful everyday nude lipstick. Good choice. Is it similar to Lolita?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you thank you! :kiss:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Thank you thank you!


  The colors just pop!
  no primer in the pic right? @[email protected] mmmm I need


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> The colors just pop! no primer in the pic right? @[email protected] mmmm I need


  Never a primer!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wKYbwhx-s-/


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a feeling Cashmere is gonna be a color I'm gonna be using all the time. Love it!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> I have a feeling Cashmere is gonna be a color I'm gonna be using all the time. Love it!


  Yaaaaaassss girl!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wKYbwhx-s-/


Okay I've changed my mind about Cashmere. There's less pink in it than it looked in some swatches. It's coming home with me! eventually...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Okay I've changed my mind about Cashmere. There's less pink in it than it looked in some swatches. It's coming home with me! eventually...


Here is her full face swatch http://instagram.com/p/wKx5y2x-ld/


----------



## adais29 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cashmere reminds me of Kat Vond D's discontinued Bow and Arrow


----------



## banana81 (Dec 3, 2014)

jenise said:


> Gorg!!





Dolly Snow said:


> My goodness I need this. Gorgeous on you!


  Oh yesss love it on you!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 3, 2014)

Whew! Glad I didn't get Cashmere. It would be a cracked out mess on me. I'm supposed to get Pansy on Thursday.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm just waiting for mine. it says shipped, but the tracking has displayed as preshipment for days. i expected this though hah. never ordered from th before, but I heard it takes a while. to be fair- the order confirmation also said it would be a while. very excited for my first velvetines though - cashmere and wicked! my husband got me venus and salem, too, but I can't touch those til Christmas. they are hidden in a desk (I bought them for him, because he wouldn't have found them otherwise :x) .... I keep seeing swatches and I'm like 'they're right over thereeee'


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 4, 2014)

I wanted to try their nailpolish! has anyone tried them?
  I have a friend in the states that I got it shipped to along with utopia and cashmere! cant wait! although I ordered on sunday and it hasnt shipped yet...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


>


  I may have to get Pansy. I do have to say I like her swatch of KVD L.U.V more than the LC Utopia. I have them both. Now I also have my eye on Dose of Colors Purple Rain.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm dying for Venus to be restocked and I want to pick up Cashmere too.  I wasn't interested in it at first but I think I can pull it off


----------



## nt234 (Dec 4, 2014)

My Cashmere should be in tomorrow! And thanks to this thread I HAVE to have the Venus palette when it gets restocked. I got Pitch from ColourPop in hopes of finding an alternative to Salem since it's forever out of stock, but I'm pretty sure once that gets restocked I'm going to have the innate urge to add it to my collection anyway.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wNUA8xN0IF/  New Velvetine


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Velvetine


  I was just about to post about this! It's a very pretty color that I'm gonna need to get. The only problem I have is with the pictures she posts. So much photoshop/filter,you can never tell what the product actually looks like. May just be me being picky...


----------



## nt234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Velvetine


  It's so beautiful...when Doe originally posted the selfie of her wearing it, I was hoping that they would release it as a velvetine! woo! So glad they're expanding the line...now to keep the appropriate amount of stock, lol.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wNUA8xN0IF/  New Velvetine


  I saw that! Looks like the color of the year.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2014)

Wahoo!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> My Cashmere and Pansy are saying they'll be here Friday (way too long ). Here's hoping the mail comes sooner than that!


  Yes, I hope not! I definitely won't resort to eBay for the prices they are listing it at.

  Can't wait to see Pansy and Cashmere!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Yes, I hope not! I definitely won't resort to eBay for the prices they are listing it at.  Can't wait to see Pansy and Cashmere!


  Mine will be here tomorrow!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow!


Are the velvetines comfortable on the lips?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Are the velvetines comfortable on the lips?


  I find them to be. But as with all liquid matte lipsticks, some people don't like the feeling.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 4, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Are the velvetines comfortable on the lips?


  They're the most comfortable stains I've ever tried.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Are the velvetines comfortable on the lips?


  Very comfortable


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 4, 2014)

They are without a doubt one of the best lip products I've tried, Long lasting and super comfortable.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Mhm I'm going to need both


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> I was just about to post about this! It's a very pretty color that I'm gonna need to get. The only problem I have is with the pictures she posts. So much photoshop/filter,you can never tell what the product actually looks like. May just be me being picky...


  No I definitely agree.  I realize they want a certain look for promo images, but they should focus more on the actual color of the product.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>








 I did not want to like these... dangit


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2014)

So mine did not come today. Still shows today as the delivery day, but no update as of its last location in CA on the 2nd


----------



## jenise (Dec 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So mine did not come today. Still shows today as the delivery day, but no update as of its last location in CA on the 2nd


 Exact same!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2014)

jenise said:


> Exact same!


  WTF!?


----------



## jenise (Dec 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> WTF!?


 Exactly!?!?!


----------



## Subparbrina (Dec 5, 2014)

Booo! My package won't get here until Monday


----------



## nt234 (Dec 5, 2014)

jenise said:


> Exactly!?!?!


   Same. I was so disappointed when I came home to nothing!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So mine did not come today. Still shows today as the delivery day, but no update as of its last location in CA on the 2nd


  same here


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> same here


  Something ain't right


----------



## jenise (Dec 6, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Same. I was so disappointed when I came home to nothing!


 Me too!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 6, 2014)

I just BU'd Wicked. It is such a gorgeous deep, dark, rich red. I am so happy that Dose of Color is finally restocking after what seems like a whole year. I am planning on getting Berry Me and Merlot. Does anyone have these colors? Is it a good brand?


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 6, 2014)

Ugh Cashmere's out of stock now...


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 6, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> They are without a doubt one of the best lip products I've tried, Long lasting and super comfortable.


 
  Thanks! You all have confirmed I need to try a couple out. I definitely want Red Velvet, Pink Velvet, Cashmere, and Pansy..

  So bad to hear about these shipping issues. I hope that you all get the issue resolved.


----------



## leetskywalker (Dec 6, 2014)

Tracking shows delivered but I never got it.  PO left two packages at my door but didn't include this one.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 6, 2014)

mine still hasnt shipped yet and its been a week =\ it will be about a month or so before I end up getting it )= sad.


----------



## leetskywalker (Dec 6, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> mine still hasnt shipped yet and its been a week =\ it will be about a month or so before I end up getting it )= sad.


i hope you get it soon!  i ordered cashmere, hope i get my package since it's sold out!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So mine did not come today. Still shows today as the delivery day, but no update as of its last location in CA on the 2nd


Is it coming with USPS? USPS has been extremely slow. I have packages coming from other retailers & my delivery day was supposed to be Dec 3, but at least 3 of my packages still hasn't gotten to San Francisco yet.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> Is it coming with USPS? USPS has been extremely slow. I have packages coming from other retailers & my delivery day was supposed to be Dec 3, but at least 3 of my packages still hasn't gotten to San Francisco yet.


  Yea, USPS.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 7, 2014)

USPS shows that my package is finally in my state, at least. I guess I might have it by Tuesday.   Love your new avi, Erine.


----------



## leetskywalker (Dec 7, 2014)

My tracking updated & says it should be delivered tomorrow.  Crossing my fingers, they need to ship a better method--especially with so many people having issues.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> My tracking updated & says it should be delivered tomorrow.  Crossing my fingers, they need to ship a better method--especially with so many people having issues.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 7, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> i hope you get it soon!  i ordered cashmere, hope i get my package since it's sold out!


oh no ): I hope I still get mine too since it hasnt shipped..
  Oh well Ill atleast get utopia thats the one Im most excited about --- I clearly dont order from limecrime very often that one came out a few months ago lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> USPS shows that my package is finally in my state, at least. I guess I might have it by Tuesday.   Love your new avi, Erine.


  Thank you love!   Mine still hasn't budged


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wNUA8xN0IF/  New Velvetine


  Glad I didn't jump on cashmere and pansy right away I'll wait for this to come out. Hopefully they'll come to urban outfitters soon


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 8, 2014)

This experience has left a bad taste in my mouth. I've been waiting over a week and it sucks. I wanted more velvetines, but I'll wait to find them elsewhere. I'm glad I snatched up Salem, Red Velvet and Wicked when Sephora had them for 2 minutes. At least with Melt I get my stuff in 3 days.


----------



## jenise (Dec 8, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> This experience has left a bad taste in my mouth. I've been waiting over a week and it sucks. I wanted more velvetines, but I'll wait to find them elsewhere. I'm glad I snatched up Salem, Red Velvet and Wicked when Sephora had them for 2 minutes. At least with Melt I get my stuff in 3 days.


 Yes waiting sucks! I wish sephora  still carried them


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 8, 2014)

Found this on imgur. I really wish it wasn't out of stock so I can order it and wait an eternity for it to ship. It sucks how long you ladies are having to wait on your packages.


----------



## jenise (Dec 8, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Found this on imgur. I really wish it wasn't out of stock so I can order it and wait an eternity for it to ship. It sucks how long you ladies are having to wait on your packages.


 That looks gorgeous on her!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 8, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Found this on imgur. I really wish it wasn't out of stock so I can order it and wait an eternity for it to ship. It sucks how long you ladies are having to wait on your packages.


  Cashmere looks great here. Just when I considered getting it, it sold out. Maybe that's a sign. Restock will probably take forever and even then, this experience will probably keep me from ordering again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Found this on imgur. I really wish it wasn't out of stock so I can order it and wait an eternity for it to ship. It sucks how long you ladies are having to wait on your packages.


:eyelove: love this


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 8, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Found this on imgur. I really wish it wasn't out of stock so I can order it and wait an eternity for it to ship. It sucks how long you ladies are having to wait on your packages.


  Love this.
  I was supposed to get my Cashmere today but nothing showed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope y'all get your packages soon, ladies!


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> love this


  It is! Bums me out that I can't get it now. I planned to order it on Friday but nope...such is my life. *pity party*


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally got my package. USPS still has it listed as being at the post office, but whatever. Pansy is just what I was hoping it would be. Can't wait to wear it out.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Finally got my package. USPS still has it listed as being at the post office, but whatever. Pansy is just what I was hoping it would be. Can't wait to wear it out.


  Maybe mine is in the mailbox then! But it's raining


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Maybe mine is in the mailbox then! But it's raining


  It's raining here, too. I bet it's waiting for you!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> It's raining here, too. I bet it's waiting for you!


  Fingers crossed! If it is I'll post hand swatches tonight and lip swatches tomorrow. My top lip is chapped something fierce, and i dunno why


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 8, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Found this on imgur. I really wish it wasn't out of stock so I can order it and wait an eternity for it to ship. It sucks how long you ladies are having to wait on your packages.


  Wow, she's rocking that!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


No package?


----------



## nt234 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine came in today, finally! I ordered it the night it was released and USPS also played with my emotions, until today. I swatched it really quickly on my arm and I quite like it. Can't wait to try it on my lips later on. Crossing my fingers for you ladies who still haven't received anything!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't believe I've yet to try a Velvetine. Hopefully they'll restock the Venus palette when they release Riot. I'll be getting Pansy too... maybe Wicked (if they re-stock it!).


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 9, 2014)

I finally got my items I ordered during the sale.  Cashmere is pretty not ashy looking at all and Pansy is a gorgeous purple. I ordered 2 Carousel lipglosses and I hate the little brush and the glitter is super gritty. They take forever to apply because the brush is so tiny!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

Venus palette back in stock! 
  go go go ! 

  Placed my order, there was nothing else I wanted so I had to pay shipping, ugh
  Cashmere is SO.. :/ and so is Utopia


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Venus palette back in stock!
> go go go !
> 
> Placed my order, there was nothing else I wanted so I had to pay shipping, ugh
> Cashmere is SO.. :/ and so is Utopia


Dang. Missed it!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/FQpycaMJMnw  Cashmere and Pansy at 7:00


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Cashmere and Pansy at 7:00


  fack... I really want Cashmere.. but idk how it would look on me.
  I'm NC30ish, I wonder if it will wash me out.
  It looks perfect on her @[email protected]

  I want Pansy too, but I have similar colors and I never wear them even tho I love them DX


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 10, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I finally got my items I ordered during the sale. Cashmere is pretty not ashy looking at all and Pansy is a gorgeous purple. I ordered 2 Carousel lipglosses and I hate the little brush and the glitter is super gritty. They take forever to apply because the brush is so tiny!


  Yikes that sucks :/ 
  I am so curious about Cashmere, I will pick that up when I have the chance to.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 10, 2014)

I ordered Venus last night, I was so happy I caught the announcement!  Can't wait to get it I've been wanting that since I slept on the first launch lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)

Woohoo! My package is now in Indy!!! So hopefully that means it'll be here tomorrow or saturday.   Fingers crossed!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Woohoo! My package is now in Indy!!! So hopefully that means it'll be here tomorrow or saturday.   Fingers crossed!


  :cheer: About time!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> :cheer: About time!


  I was about to contact paypal and get my money back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Woohoo! My package is now in Indy!!! So hopefully that means it'll be here tomorrow or saturday.   Fingers crossed!


Awesome


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

how quick do they usually email u the tracking?


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Fingers crossed!


  Damn, still waiting. Good luck, hope it gets to you tomorrow!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 11, 2014)

Hope that palette comes back in stock soon!  I didn't want it when it first released, but now I do!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> how quick do they usually email u the tracking?


  Once it ships. For me it was 4 days after ordering. But it all depends on how long it takes it to ship. Last time it was 3 weeks. :shrugs:  I had to email them to find out what the eff was going on.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally got Cashmere the other day and I'm still trying to decide if I like it or not but I don't think I applied enough when I tried it on.

  The Venus palette is so tempting. The eye shadow shades are gorgeous and aren't shades I already own so that's a plus.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Once it ships. For me it was 4 days after ordering. But it all depends on how long it takes it to ship. Last time it was 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  3 weeks?  oh .. oh no... 
  I am used to getting confirmations like the same day and shipping notices in two days tops, so I get anxious. It does say they are taking like 10 days to process orders so I'm gonna just hold on tight :/ :'(


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah for some reason when i ordered last year (my first time ordering), my order was placed on hold and i didn't know it until i checked my status after 2 weeks when i saw that everyone else was receiving their black friday orders. That's when i called them a week later and they sent it the following day.   But this time i got my order conf immediately and my shipping conf with tracking # 4 days later, but now this whole fuck up with it getting lost in California for a week. I'm done ordering directly from their site. The only reason i did was to get the 2 new colours right away, but from now on I'm fine with waiting a couple weeks for them to launch elsewhere where i get a discount on them. It's taking me a couple weeks to get the anyway, so a discount in top of them is bonus!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> But this time i got my order conf immediately and my shipping conf with tracking # 4 days later, but now this whole fuck up with it getting lost in California for a week. I'm done ordering directly from their site. The only reason i did was to get the 2 new colours right away, but from now on I'm fine with waiting a couple weeks for them to launch elsewhere where i get a discount on them. It's taking me a couple weeks to get the anyway, so a discount in top of them is bonus!


  Yeah u are right, I wonder why their website service is so shitty, is the company so small? ... 
  I mean I've ordered from other companies before and they don't take that long so that's so annoying to me. 
  But oh well, I guess I already knew they were taking long so I can't complain all that much haha

  I hope one day my beautiful palette makes it to me


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yeah u are right, I wonder why their website service is so shitty, is the company so small? ...  I mean I've ordered from other companies before and they don't take that long so that's so annoying to me.  But oh well, I guess I already knew they were taking long so I can't complain all that much haha  I hope one day my beautiful palette makes it to me


  It will come, and it will be lovely, and joyous, and oh so pretty!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 11, 2014)

They finally shipped my package!
  It took a week and 4 days ):
  Cant wait for cashmere though! It looks like its gonna be a nice winter color for me


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cashmere


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Cashmere


Perfection on you Erin!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2014)

Pansy


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pansy


  Pretty.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cashmere and Pansy (and possibly the perm colours now too. I ordered a BU of Wicked from the LC site and BUs of Red Velvet and Salem from another site, but dont wanna ooen them to find out) have a different smell. Straight up vanilla cake batter. And I'm not talking like the Melt lipsticks cuz i never thought those smelled like cake batter. These are straight screw-baking-the-cake-cuz-I'm-just-gonna-eat-the-entire-bowl-of-batter vannila cake batter! :drools: I always thought the others smelled like the giant chewy sweet tarts. Do they still make those? I love those things!  Oh, and you have to shake Pansy to mix it up, cuz it separates. And when you first open it, it looks like so eone has already opened it. Ya know, like there's some product on the inside of the upper rim. But don't worry. It's just cuz it separates. Once you shake it, it's all over the inside.   They also don't have the symbol on the lid. My Wicked didn't either, but my Red Velvet and Salem from the other site did, so :shrugs:  So who knows which smells like what.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pansy


  Love it on you


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pansy


  LOVE these colors on u! U look stunning.
  Pansy is my favorite on you! Which one is ur favorite?


  I need them both.. I should have ordered Cashmere when it was in stock lol.. next time.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, I'm having a bit of skipper's remorse on Cashmere. It looks more wearable than I thought. I picked a bad time to be cautious. I'm trying to tell myself a restock won't take forever, but...


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Cashmere








  You look fierce!!  Love the new hair as well!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 13, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I got a shipping notice   ! !  I can't wait lol!  They ship from Cali right?   LOVE these colors on u! U look stunning. Pansy is my favorite on you! Which one is ur favorite?   I need them both.. I should have ordered Cashmere when it was in stock lol.. next time.


  Yay it's coming! And yes, it comes from Cali. Everything comes from Cali apparently :lol:  It's hard to pick a fave. I like the ghostliness of cashmere, but i love the intensity of pansy.  I just can't choose!    





shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, I'm having a bit of skipper's remorse on Cashmere. It looks more wearable than I thought. I picked a bad time to be cautious. I'm trying to tell myself a restock won't take forever, but...


  Cashmere is sooo pretty! And I'm not wearing a liner with it either, or with pansy, so you can definitely add one to suit any skintone. :nods:   





MissElle12 said:


> You look fierce!!  Love the new hair as well!


  Thanks! I just decided ine day to shave it! It's just hair!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Cashmere


  Cashmere looks fabulous on you. Does it remind you of SIS?


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, I'm having a bit of skipper's remorse on Cashmere. It looks more wearable than I thought. I picked a bad time to be cautious. I'm trying to tell myself a restock won't take forever, but...


 Cashmere has quickly become my favorite Velvetine. It's definitely WOC friendly. Get it when you can!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Cashmere looks fabulous on you. Does it remind you of SIS?


  Thank you!     Cashmere is lighter and has more pink than SIS


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They also don't have the symbol on the lid. My Wicked didn't either, but my Red Velvet and Salem from the other site did, so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It smells amazing.. I love that cake batter smell. I did notice that as well that the lids are not the same. it didn't have the unicorn on it. but oh well not picky.


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 13, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Cashmere has quickly become my favorite Velvetine. It's definitely WOC friendly. Get it when you can!


  aww i actually didnt really like cashmere on me.. i don't know but i feel i look funny.. I will take a picture later today cause i swatched it on my hand and it looked like a concealer lol


----------



## LARAELYSE (Dec 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pansy


  Im not used to seeing this type of color on you! This is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS on YOU!!!!!! I loooove it!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 13, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> Im not used to seeing this type of color on you! This is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS on YOU!!!!!! I loooove it!


  Oh my! Thank you!   I plan on wearing it tomorrow with appropriate makeup. This was just late last night with yesterday's makeup, so clearly it didn't go, but again, thank you!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I plan on wearing it tomorrow with appropriate makeup. This was just late last night with yesterday's makeup, so clearly it didn't go, but again, thank you!


  I'm curious on what u would pair this with! 
  Please show us


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 13, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm curious on what u would pair this with!  Please show us


  Will do!


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 13, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Found this on imgur. I really wish it wasn't out of stock so I can order it and wait an eternity for it to ship. It sucks how long you ladies are having to wait on your packages.


  If this is cashmere and it looked like that on me I would snatchhhh it up.

  But pansy looks SO GOOD on you Erine. It makes me want that one too


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 14, 2014)

Omg I love, love, love pansy!!!


----------



## jenise (Dec 14, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Omg I love, love, love pansy!!!


 Love it on you !!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 14, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Omg I love, love, love pansy!!!


  You look so pretty!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Omg I love, love, love pansy!!!


  Wow. Pansy looks great on you. You look fabulous. Did you do anything to lighten the color at all.  If I could be assured that Pansy would look that pretty on me I will grab one tonight. Is it sold out yet?


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Dec 14, 2014)

@Vandekamp, just checked the site and Pansy's still in stock. I'm kinda hoping it stays that way since I want to order it along with Riot when it's released.

Also, happy that I finally got a shipping notice for my Venus palette!


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2014)

Got my goodies today and they're amazing!! Can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> @Vandekamp , [COLOR=008080]just checked the site and Pansy's still in stock. I'm kinda hoping it stays that way since I want to order it along with Riot when it's released.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=008080]Also, happy that I finally got a shipping notice for my Venus palette! [/COLOR]ompom:


  Thank you. I will check it out.   :con:  on finally getting the Venus palette.  I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 15, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Omg I love, love, love pansy!!!


  Wow! Pansy looks great on you!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Wow! Pansy looks great on you!!! Gorgeous.


  I hope it will look the same on me. I've seen it look much darker on others though. That's my only concern. I like the color on @Pretty _Melody


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow. Pansy looks great on you. You look fabulous. Did you do anything to lighten the color at all. If I could be assured that Pansy would look that pretty on me I will grab one tonight. Is it sold out yet?


  Thank you.. I don't know if its the lighting.. I took another pic in the car i will post...


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 15, 2014)

well this is in the car.. regular sunlight.. not sure what happened with the bathroom light. It is a tad darker than the first.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> well this is in the car.. regular sunlight.. not sure what happened with the bathroom light. It is a tad darker than the first.


  It still looks gorgeous. I am going to get Pansy soley because of your swatch. I truly hope it looks the same on me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 15, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> well this is in the car.. regular sunlight.. not sure what happened with the bathroom light. It is a tad darker than the first.


  You look amazing!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 15, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Omg I love, love, love pansy!!!


 
  Wow, you both look so damn good in Pansy!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Everyone who likes bold purple lios needs to get Pansy! I wore it yesterday and ended up at the mall, and EVERYONE kept complimenting my lip colour, even the guy at starbucks! :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks everyone! Everyone who likes bold purple lios needs to get Pansy! I wore it yesterday and ended up at the mall, and EVERYONE kept complimenting my lip colour, even the guy at starbucks!


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 15, 2014)

ugh I've got so many velvetines on my list...I wanna get the new riot one too when it comes out and the venus palette.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone in the NYC area know that the Urban Outfitters in Herald Square (on 35th and broadway to be more specific) has limecrime lip products. Sooo many boxes of all the velvetines (except for Cashmere and Pansy)! I just picked up Utopia, and I got a free travel sized sigma brush with my purchase.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 15, 2014)

Also, I'm wearing Cashmere today!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone in the NYC area know that the Urban Outfitters in Herald Square (on 35th and broadway to be more specific) has limecrime lip products. Sooo many boxes of all the velvetines (except for Cashmere and Pansy)! I just picked up Utopia, and I got a free travel sized sigma brush with my purchase.








 Lucky you. Utopia is a pretty color. I just ordered a BU from the site a week ago. Pansy is ny next purchase.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 15, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Also, I'm wearing Cashmere today!


  It looks great on u!!!
  I love it!


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 15, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone in the NYC area know that the Urban Outfitters in Herald Square (on 35th and broadway to be more specific) has limecrime lip products. Sooo many boxes of all the velvetines (except for Cashmere and Pansy)! I just picked up Utopia, and I got a free travel sized sigma brush with my purchase.


  I was just there the other day too and picked up Salem.  Someone earlier said people test the ones on the shelf and put it back (ew)...so I opened up the back stock drawer on the bottom of the display and took a new one from there!

  They don't have the Venus palette as yet either.


----------



## leetskywalker (Dec 15, 2014)

my replacement order was finally delivered! cant wait to try out pansy & cashmere.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 15, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Also, I'm wearing Cashmere today!


:eyelove:


----------



## jenise (Dec 15, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Also, I'm wearing Cashmere today!


 Give me your scarf !!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Also, I'm wearing Cashmere today!


  Cashmere looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> my replacement order was finally delivered! cant wait to try out pansy & cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Swatches please.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Lucky you. Utopia is a pretty color. I just ordered a BU from the site a week ago. Pansy is ny next purchase.


  I'm thinking about getting Pansy as well. I'm not even a purple person, but it looks gorgeous on everyone here!  





MissElle12 said:


> I was just there the other day too and picked up Salem.  Someone earlier said people test the ones on the shelf and put it back (ew)...so I opened up the back stock drawer on the bottom of the display and took a new one from there!  They don't have the Venus palette as yet either.


  Ugh, I'm not even surprised...I've seen people try on any and everything >.< good thing I'm always paranoid about that stuff anyway and tend to grab beauty items from the back of the stack.   





Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove:





jenise said:


> Give me your scarf !!!


  Hehe, I scored it for $15 at Target. It's my favorite!  





Vandekamp said:


> Cashmere looks beautiful on you.


  Thanks everyone! I wasn't sure if Cashmere was going to look too washed out on me but it's a keeper


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Swatches please.


  Cashmere swatches darker than it shows up on the lips. It's a perfect everyday shade for me. And EVERYBODY needs Pansy. I'll upload face pics once I wear them out.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 15, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Also, I'm wearing Cashmere today!


  yaaaassssssss


----------



## leetskywalker (Dec 15, 2014)

cannot wait to try them on my lips!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Cashmere swatches darker than it shows up on the lips. It's a perfect everyday shade for me. And EVERYBODY needs Pansy. I'll upload face pics once I wear them out.


  Pansy and Cashmere look amazing on you. I may order Pansy for sure. While Cashmere looks beautiful,on you I need to be sure it will not wash me out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> cannot wait to try them on my lips!


  Very nice. Thank you. Pansy is light on you. That is exactly how I am hoping it will look on me. Great choice for your skin tone. It will look fab on you.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Pansy and Cashmere look amazing on you. I may order Pansy for sure. While Cashmere looks beautiful,on you I need to be sure it will not wash me out.


  Thank you. Yeah definitely get Pansy! It's such an amazing bold colour.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Cashmere swatches darker than it shows up on the lips. It's a perfect everyday shade for me. And EVERYBODY needs Pansy. I'll upload face pics once I wear them out.





leetskywalker said:


> cannot wait to try them on my lips!


Thanks for the swatches, both of you


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks for the swatches, both of you


  De nada


----------



## thethinmint (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey guys. I was hoping to get some feedback on this product. The limecrime venus palette has been  a fustrating  topic for me. Between sites shutting down due to overload. Notifications not being sent. Updates being absolutely random and then taken down to make it seem as if they were never there... Is it honestly worth continuing to stalk? I know there's a lot of hoopla tied up with this company but I'm more focused on the product itself. Is it great quality? Or is it just hyped? Any  Dupes? Opinions? Would love to hear them


----------



## breatheonbeat (Dec 17, 2014)

cashmere... seriously loving it..











  also got wicked





  these are my first velvetines and i like them much more than i thought i would. i figured they would be similar to the nyx soft matte lip creams, so i put these off a lonnggg time.... they are much better than the nyx, though, and i really can't wait to get more. i have suedeberry on the way, and i will probably get riot when it comes out. my husband got me salem for christmas, but i can't touch it until then...


  cashmere is great because it is 'different' and neat, but still work appropriate, especially with a lipliner- i used colourpop brink with it, and it made it ever so slightly pinker...


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks everyone! Everyone who likes bold purple lios needs to get Pansy! I wore it yesterday and ended up at the mall, and EVERYONE kept complimenting my lip colour, even the guy at starbucks!


  How does it compare to 3 witches?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 17, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> cashmere... seriously loving it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Cashmere looks amazing on you. I can see why you love it so much.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 17, 2014)

Wore Pansy yesterday and I like it. It's very red-based, which made me realize I prefer more blue-based purples, but I'll rock it just the same.


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok so I have mixed feelings about cashmere It looks great on everyone else but I really actually don't like it. When the flash is on it looks a mess.. no flash it looks fine but it seems darker on most pictures I've seen but on me it's more pinkish.. idk.. I'm not a fan  But side note.. I like the way it looks in the bottom pics.. but i feel when people look at me they see what i see in the top pictures.. lol.. i just don'k know.. I'll have to stick with salem or like the nude from riri collection


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 17, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> How does it compare to 3 witches?








  3 Witches, Pansy, Purple Rain


----------



## jenise (Dec 17, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Ok so I have mixed feelings about cashmere It looks great on everyone else but I really actually don't like it. When the flash is on it looks a mess.. no flash it looks fine but it seems darker on most pictures I've seen but on me it's more pinkish.. idk.. I'm not a fan  But side note.. I like the way it looks in the bottom pics.. but i feel when people look at me they see what i see in the top pictures.. lol.. i just don'k know.. I'll have to stick with salem or like the nude from riri collection


 Looks amazing !!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> 3 Witches, Pansy, Purple Rain


  Thank you!! Someone told me 3 Witches and Pansy looked the same but they definitely look different here


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Looks amazing !!


  It's funny that you don't like Cashmere on you in the bottom pictures. I like it on you in the bottom pictures. I think I am going to skip Cashmere and just stick with Lolita.


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 18, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone in the NYC area know that the Urban Outfitters in Herald Square (on 35th and broadway to be more specific) has limecrime lip products. Sooo many boxes of all the velvetines (except for Cashmere and Pansy)! I just picked up Utopia, and I got a free travel sized sigma brush with my purchase.


  I didn't think to check in store.. I'm an idiot.. Thanks for posting this


----------



## Missyrocks (Dec 18, 2014)

They are pretty. I have Salem, and it's nice. I've been pretty creeped out, though, by what I've read about the CEO of this company, including some stuff apparently about not being that great to animals :thud:. Read someone else suggest a dupe for Cashmere and some others on Etsy. It's also on Aromibeauty.com in Toasted Almond. Looks pretty close and has better ingredients. I got one.. Figured it was worth checking out and I hope it turns out well. Rather give my $ elsewhere. If anyone else tries it, curious to see what they think.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 19, 2014)

Cashmere


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Cashmere


Tahlia that is so gorgeous on you


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Cashmere


  Cashmere is beautiful on you.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 19, 2014)

Tahlia said:


>


  Yes! this looks gorgeous on u!!!
I need this


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Cashmere


  :clap: YES!!! :clap:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 19, 2014)

Pansy and Cashmere are in stock on Naimies for those who are waiting for it. :wink:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pansy and Cashmere are in stock on Naimies for those who are waiting for it. :wink:


  Good to know. I never heard of this store before.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good to know. I never heard of this store before.


  They're makeup heaven! Well, one of em anyway! :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're makeup heaven! Well, one of em anyway! :haha:


  Anything is better than the Dose of Color website. I will never buy directly from them again. I am thoroughly disgusted after their debacle yesterday. I finally did get my stuff. I think. I hope.


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Anything is better than the Dose of Color website. I will never buy directly from them again. I am thoroughly disgusted after their debacle yesterday. I finally did get my stuff. I think. I hope.


  Oh no what happened?  I just placed an order from them


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Oh no what happened?  I just placed an order from them


  When they restocked yesterday afternoon their website crashed because so many people were trying to place an order. Further, their website had also indicating that most of the liquid mattes were OOS 2-5 minutes after the rollout. Many were also. Hanged shipping when they checks out even though it was supposed to be waived. The company promised to refund everyone if they were inadvertently charged for shipping.


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pansy and Cashmere are in stock on Naimies for those who are waiting for it.


Omg! I <3 you Erine! I just nonchalantly told the bf about cashmere being in stock. He's been checking everywhere for either cashmere or wicked and ummm it just may be in my stocking xmas morning if it gets here by then lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're makeup heaven! Well, one of em anyway!


 
  Thank you Erine! I ordered it!  wooohooo


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It's funny that you don't like Cashmere on you in the bottom pictures. I like it on you in the bottom pictures. I think I am going to skip Cashmere and just stick with Lolita.


  O i'm sorry.. I do love the pics at the bottom. I don't like the top pics and I feel that thats what people would see when im looking at them and not the the ones at the bottom.. Idk but i do like the bottom pics


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 19, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Omg! I


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yay!


  Yeah hopefully it'll be back in stock soon, I need wicked and the Venus palette in my life. I have to work on Christmas so there gonna be a gift to me from myself.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> Hey guys. I was hoping to get some feedback on this product. The limecrime venus palette has been  a fustrating  topic for me. Between sites shutting down due to overload. Notifications not being sent. Updates being absolutely random and then taken down to make it seem as if they were never there... Is it honestly worth continuing to stalk? I know there's a lot of hoopla tied up with this company but I'm more focused on the product itself. Is it great quality? Or is it just hyped? Any  Dupes? Opinions? Would love to hear them


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2014)

January!!!


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 20, 2014)

that is a beautiful dirty mauve lipstick - it looks matte too - nice!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> January!!!


  The lipstick shade looks almost identical to the Marsala lipstick I just bought from sephora this week. I do like the idea of having the color in a Velvetine though. Oh boy. I'm in trouble now.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tahlia that is so gorgeous on you





Vandekamp said:


> Cashmere is beautiful on you.





v0ltagekid said:


> Yes! this looks gorgeous on u!!!  I need this





erine1881 said:


> :clap: YES!!! :clap:


  Thanks everybody! I lurveeeee this colour, it's perfect. The formula is amazing too - I ate and drank and it didn't come off!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> that is a beautiful dirty mauve lipstick - it looks matte too - nice!


  Of course it's matte. It's a velvetine.


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> The lipstick shade looks almost identical to the Marsala lipstick I just bought from sephora this week. I do like the idea of having the color in a Velvetine though. Oh boy. I'm in trouble now.


  I think that riot is gonna be better for me.. it looks really pretty... I will go ahead a purchase this one for sure!!!


----------



## KissMyLips (Dec 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're makeup heaven! Well, one of em anyway! :haha:


  Can you enter a coupon code on the site?


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm in Australia. I'm not sure if Lime Crime is sold here. Will have to do a search. Is it produced by a parent company or is it a small company?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> I'm in Australia. I'm not sure if Lime Crime is sold here. Will have to do a search. Is it produced by a parent company or is it a small company?


  Their Instagram page says they have pulled out of Australia.


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm kind of hoping the venus palette,wicked and riot are all in stock on the same day...


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2014)

KissMyLips said:


> Can you enter a coupon code on the site?


  No coupons   





karmachameleon said:


> I'm in Australia. I'm not sure if Lime Crime is sold here. Will have to do a search. Is it produced by a parent company or is it a small company?


  You can order from the limecrime site.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 20, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> I think that riot is gonna be better for me.. it looks really pretty... I will go ahead a purchase this one for sure!!!


  I think I may get it too. Lol.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Their Instagram page says they have pulled out of Australia.


Thanks, yes, I just looked on Ebay Australia and the Cashmere colour Velvetine was up o $64 - bidding still ongoing. I might have to wait for a swap or blog sale - or purchase from internet.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 20, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> Thanks, yes, I just looked on Ebay Australia and the Cashmere colour Velvetine was up o $64 - bidding still ongoing. I might have to wait for a swap or blog sale - or purchase from internet.


  On Instagram they said they would be restocking around the start of Jan so don't spend a ridiculous amount of money for something that you can get for $20. Just wait til they restock.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> On Instagram they said they would be restocking around the start of Jan so don't spend a ridiculous amount of money for something that you can get for $20.* Just wait til they restock.*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

I keep reading on IG, the Venus Palette is smaller than some expected. 
  So if someone who has it can compare to say an ABH palette, just for a size reference. That would be most helpful.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 20, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> On Instagram they said they would be restocking around the start of Jan so don't spend a ridiculous amount of money for something that you can get for $20. Just wait til they restock.


thankyou! that's very nice of you to find that information. yes I thought that the ebay bidding was a tad out of control.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 20, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> thankyou! that's very nice of you to find that information. yes I thought that the ebay bidding was a tad out of control.


  Not a problem  yeah it usually goes way over the retail price that you would originally pay. It's worth the wait!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I keep reading on IG, the *Venus Palette is smaller than some expected*.
> So if someone who has it can compare to say an ABH palette, just for a size reference. That would be most helpful.


  I still want it!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I still want it!


  Get it!!! It's awesome and the size is great! People are stupid.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Get it!!! It's awesome and the size is great! People are stupid.


  If only the doggone thing would come back in stock!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> If only the doggone thing would come back in stock!


  Right!? I'll keep an eye out on naimies for ya. I'm always shopping on there lol


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Right!? I'll keep an eye out on naimies for ya. I'm always shopping on there lol


  Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I still want it!


  Me too!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I keep reading on IG, the Venus Palette is smaller than some expected.  So if someone who has it can compare to say an ABH palette, just for a size reference. That would be most helpful.


 I think about the same, the shadows might actually be a bit bigger than the abh palettes? I'll let you know once maya mia arrives!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> I think about the same, the shadows might actually be a bit bigger than the abh palettes? I'll let
> you know once maya mia arrives!


  Thanks babe! I still want the palette and will get it. I am sure it is bigger than the ABH palettes, but I was curious..what the hell these people are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..that was my face lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2014)

There's an 1/8" x 1/8" difference between the shadows. And the venus palette is 1/2" taller and 1/2" shorter length-wise.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I keep reading on IG, the Venus Palette is smaller than some expected.
> So if someone who has it can compare to say an ABH palette, just for a size reference. That would be most helpful.


  Yea it's way smaller than I expected lol. I can take a picture in a little bit and show you

  That being said, the size doesn't bother me, I prefer it. It looks bulkier in photos, I don't think the shadow size is small at all.
  (not that I finish any shadow ever anyway) so that shouldn't be a deterrent.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea it's way smaller than I expected lol. *I can take a picture in a little bit and show you*
> 
> That being said, the size doesn't bother me, I prefer it. It looks bulkier in photos, I don't think the shadow size is small at all.
> (not that I finish any shadow ever anyway) so that shouldn't be a deterrent.


  I see the shadow size and think it looks pretty big. Yes thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm ready to snap up that Venus palette as soon as it comes back in stock.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2014)

Cashmere restocks the first week of January.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Cashmere restocks the first week of January.


Picking it up for sure this time!


----------



## KissMyLips (Dec 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Cashmere restocks the first week of January.


  How long does shipping take for naimies?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2014)

KissMyLips said:


> How long does shipping take for naimies?


  At least a week. I ordered thursday and it'll be here friday.


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 22, 2014)

Kind of loving Suedeberry today.


----------



## jenise (Dec 22, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Kind of loving Suedeberry today.


  looks lovely! bought this when it was oon sephora for two seconds but havent worn it!


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 22, 2014)

I was hoping to get some velvetines when they were on sephora. I hate that they pulled them off the website.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 22, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> I was hoping to get some velvetines when they were on sephora. I hate that they pulled them off the website.


  I was lucky and managed to get three. Would have gotten them all if I knew they were gonna disappear like that.


----------



## jenise (Dec 22, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> I was lucky and managed to get three. Would have gotten them all if I knew they were gonna disappear like that.


 I got  wicked, utopia, and suede from sswphora but I also would've gotten them all if I knew they would be pulled a day later!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Kind of loving Suedeberry today.


Love it


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks dolly love!!!  Yeah I was hoping they were gonna keep them around. I would've used my 20 off for those!


----------



## KissMyLips (Dec 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> At least a week. I ordered thursday and it'll be here friday.


  Oh ok.. i ordered 2 days ago and i guess its still processing...


----------



## jaymuse (Dec 22, 2014)

KissMyLips said:


> How long does shipping take for naimies?


I ordered my products last Friday and the order status still says "pending". Hope they ship soon!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 22, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> Kind of loving Suedeberry today.


  As well you should. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 22, 2014)

Pansy is back!


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> As well you should. It looks amazing on you.


  Aww thank you gorgeous!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 22, 2014)

My husband got me Chinchilla and Cosmopop lipsticks because I left them in the Urban Outfitters cart. Now I need advice on looks to pull these off!  Any ideas on how to wear Chinchilla?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My husband got me Chinchilla and Cosmopop lipsticks because I left them in the Urban Outfitters cart. Now I need advice on looks to pull these off!  Any ideas on how to wear Chinchilla?


  Grey is neutral so you can (somewhat) wear whatever you want on the eyes. I suggest keeping the eyes neutral as well, but you can venture into the warmer tones a bit. And you can go soft or smokey. I wore Cashmere yesterday with a medium smokey eye with warm browns and burgundys. I posted it on my IG.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Grey is neutral so you can (somewhat) wear whatever you want on the eyes. I suggest keeping the eyes neutral as well, but you can venture into the warmer tones a bit. And you can go soft or smokey. I wore Cashmere yesterday with a medium smokey eye with warm browns and burgundys. I posted it on my IG.


 Thank you, Erin! I'll try the smokey eye idea.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Dec 22, 2014)

Venus vs anastasia maya mia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the Venus pans are bigger


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> Venus vs anastasia maya mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 22, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> the Venus pans are bigger


  Yup.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I might need this ABH  palette I adore my Venus palette I may buy a back up I use it daily


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 25, 2014)

It couldn't get here in time for Christmas,so my sweet bf drew a cute sign for it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 25, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> It couldn't get here in time for Christmas,so my sweet bf drew a cute sign for it.


  That was very sweet of him.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> It couldn't get here in time for Christmas,so my sweet bf drew a cute sign for it.


Lol aww how sweet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Never noticed how close I am to Naimies...picked up Cashmere ompom:  They have about 20 in stock...despite what it says online.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Never noticed how close I am to Naimies...picked up Cashmere ompom:  They have about 20 in stock...despite what it says online.


Jealous! Lol. Wish I lived near places like Naimies or Nigels....or Frends lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Never noticed how close I am to Naimies...picked up Cashmere ompom:  They have about 20 in stock...despite what it says online.


  I know you will look lovely in Cashmere Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I know you will look lovely in Cashmere Dolly.


  I am loving it so far, only swatched it...so far


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 27, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered Cashmere despite being unsure about it. Thanks to Erine for mentioning it was at Naimies. I got it today and it's definitely not bad. It looks best with a slightly darker liner though, for me. Maybe Cork. It reminds me of a few Mac shades (can't even remember the names right now). I'm glad I got it and I love the 5 Velvetines I have so much that I'll probably end up with all of them.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 27, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I went ahead and ordered Cashmere despite being unsure about it. Thanks to Erine for mentioning it was at Naimies. I got it today and it's definitely not bad. It looks best with a slightly darker liner though, for me. Maybe Cork. It reminds me of a few Mac shades (can't even remember the names right now). I'm glad I got it and I love the 5 Velvetines I have so much that I'll probably end up with all of them.


  Wahoo! Glad you like it!!!


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Dec 28, 2014)

I know it's not a velvetine but I got my serpentina and hollygram I'm so in love!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

andicandi3x12 said:


> I know it's not a velvetine but I got my serpentina and hollygram I'm so in love!


  Pretty


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 29, 2014)

andicandi3x12 said:


> I know it's not a velvetine but I got my serpentina and hollygram I'm so in love!


  That looks soooo good you!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 31, 2014)

I just got my cashmere in the mail. New year's eve makeup


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> I just got my cashmere in the mail. New year's eve makeup


Lovely on you


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

pretty_melody said:


> I just got my cashmere in the mail. New year's eve makeup


  Very soft and beautiful look.


----------



## leetskywalker (Dec 31, 2014)

andicandi3x12 said:


> I know it's not a velvetine but I got my serpentina and hollygram I'm so in love!


  Love it!


----------



## LiliV (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm so happy with my Venus palette, the shades are so unique and I feel like they filled a color hole in my collection. I didn't have many reds/rusts before and I love these. Here's a look I did a few weeks ago


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


----------



## jenise (Jan 1, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm so happy with my Venus palette, the shades are so unique and I feel like they filled a color hole in my collection. I didn't have many reds/rusts before and I love these. Here's a look I did a few weeks ago


 Love it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 1, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm so happy with my Venus palette, the shades are so unique and I feel like they filled a color hole in my collection. I didn't have many reds/rusts before and I love these. Here's a look I did a few weeks ago


  Beautiful.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks ladies! I think tomorrow I wana do a look with the lighter shades, it's so easy to go right for the reds and neglect the others lol


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 1, 2015)

Lime Crime has moved up to the top of my list of booths to visit at IMATS. I want that Venus palette and I hope they'll have it there.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks! @Vandekamp @dcarrington @leetskywalker


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Thanks! @Vandekamp   @dcarrington   @leetskywalker


  You are welcome.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Lime Crime has moved up to the top of my list of booths to visit at IMATS. I want that Venus palette and I hope they'll have it there.


  I would like to attend IMATS this year too. Hope to see you there.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Lime Crime has moved up to the top of my list of booths to visit at IMATS. I want that Venus palette and I hope they'll have it there.





Vandekamp said:


> I would like to attend IMATS this year too. Hope to see you there.


Ya'll just reminded me to get my tickets for IMATS NY ASAP. It had completely slipped my mind


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 2, 2015)

I would LOVE to see these guys at IMATS. I'd love to go to NY IMATS one day. You guys are making me peanut butter and jealous. We have the Toronto one here but its nothing compared to NY or LA


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I would LOVE to see these guys at IMATS. I'd love to go to NY IMATS one day. You guys are making me peanut butter and jealous. We have the Toronto one here but its nothing compared to NY or LA


They showed up to NY for the first time this past year so I'm hoping they return this year. The line was bananas (spent most of the pro night hours in that line!) but I was expecting that. I hope to make it to the LA one eventually


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 2, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I would LOVE to see these guys at IMATS. I'd love to go to NY IMATS one day. You guys are making me peanut butter and jealous. We have the Toronto one here but its nothing compared to NY or LA


  Peanut butter and jealous. I now have a new phrase for 2015. Brilliant.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 3, 2015)

I ordered Pansy on Dec. 27 not knowing when a restock was coming thru. I was expecting for it to come about three to four weeks later like my last order. But surprise surprise, it came in today!! That was a total shock to me. This week included a holiday too! I think Lime Crime must have finally gotten the hint that they need to get their act together. Hopefully things will go just as smooth with this next restock on Monday. I plan on getting the Venus palette wicked and cashmere. I may throw in the other purple lisptick color that is slipping my mind right now too. But here's to better shipping from Lime Crime!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 3, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I ordered Pansy on Dec. 27 not knowing when a restock was coming thru. I was expecting for it to come about three to four weeks later like my last order. But surprise surprise, it came in today!! That was a total shock to me. This week included a holiday too! I think Lime Crime must have finally gotten the hint that they need to get their act together. Hopefully things will go just as smooth with this next restock on Monday. I plan on getting the Venus palette wicked and cashmere. I amy throw in the other purple lisptick color that is slipping my mind right now too. But here's to better shipping from Lime Crime!!


  Glad to hear that they are getting their act together. I've ordered the last few Velvetines from Urban Outfitters. I'm hoping Pretty Zombie can get their act together as it relates to shipping.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Glad to hear that they are getting their act together. I've ordered the last few Velvetines from Urban Outfitters. I'm hoping Pretty Zombie can get their act together as it relates to shipping.


 I usually order LC straight from their site, i ordered salem and wicked somewhere else that had free shipping but they aren't carrying LC anymore so I'm waiting until UO has the new Velvetines so I can hopefully get free shipping. I want the new PZC lipsticks so I'm waiting for the last one to come out or a restock too, I swear they never have everything in stock at once. I Regret not getting the pinks when I have the chance


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 3, 2015)

I am not sure what they changed in the velvetines but it literally smells like yummy cake batter!! My Salem and Utopia doesn't smell this good.  I don't know how to feel about it. I have been trying to curb my sweet addiction and this is not helping. lol. But seriously its one of the best smelling makeup products I have smelled thus far.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I am not sure what they changed in the velvetines but it literally smells like yummy cake batter!! My Salem and Utopia doesn't smell this good.  I don't know how to feel about it. I have been trying to curb my sweet addiction and this is not helping. lol. But seriously its one of the best smelling makeup products I have smelled thus far.


  Yup! Straight up vanilla cake batter!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I am not sure what they changed in the velvetines but it literally smells like yummy cake batter!! My Salem and Utopia doesn't smell this good.  I don't know how to feel about it. I have been trying to curb my sweet addiction and this is not helping. lol. But seriously its one of the best smelling makeup products I have smelled thus far.


  Agreed! They smell extra good!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wore Wicked for the first time on my bday the other day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Wore Wicked for the first time on my bday the other day


  Happy Birthday, a little late.
  But Wicked looks amazing on you


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday, a little late.
> But Wicked looks amazing on you


Thank you my dear Dolly!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Wore Wicked for the first time on my bday the other day


  Happy Belated Birthday!! Wicked looks bomb on you!


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 3, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I would LOVE to see these guys at IMATS. I'd love to go to NY IMATS one day. You guys are making me peanut butter and jealous. We have the Toronto one here but its nothing compared to NY or LA


I loved that movie, way way way too much lol!


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Wore Wicked for the first time on my bday the other day


  Happy belated birthday, love your hair!


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 3, 2015)

Because I was going to LA, I made Naimies my first stop & a big thank you to @Dolly Snow for letting me know they had Cashmere because that made the ride down to SoCal so exciting! I'm in love with Cashmere & wish I bought a backup!

  Half of my natural lip color & half Cashmere.





  & then a comparison between Cashmere & Ghoulish from LA Splash:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Wore Wicked for the first time on my bday the other day


   You look stunning @MissElle12.     to you. I hope you had a great time.   ompom:   :cheer:  ompom:  :cheer:  ompom:  :cheer:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> Because I was going to LA, I made Naimies my first stop & a big thank you to @Dolly Snow  for letting me know they had Cashmere because that made the ride down to SoCal so exciting! I'm in love with Cashmere & wish I bought a backup!  Half of my natural lip color & half Cashmere.
> 
> & then a comparison between Cashmere & Ghoulish from LA Splash:


:wink:  I love Ghoulish and Cashmere!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 3, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> Because I was going to LA, I made Naimies my first stop & a big thank you to @Dolly Snow  for letting me know they had Cashmere because that made the ride down to SoCal so exciting! I'm in love with Cashmere & wish I bought a backup!  Half of my natural lip color & half Cashmere.
> 
> & then a comparison between Cashmere & Ghoulish from LA Splash:


   I love Cashmere on you. I need to pull the trigger and get it.


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love Ghoulish and Cashmere!


I love Cashmere more though! I was wearing both on my lips at home and every time my grandmother walked by me she's like.. "something is wrong with your lips" lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> Since they're restocking, get it!! & maybe a backup, and a backup for the backup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Cashmere is my fave out of the two. But Ghoulish pulls a gorgeous grey and I love it with a dark eye.
  Haha at least she noticed


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 3, 2015)

I know lime crime restocks on Monday but is it known at what time that will be?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I know lime crime restocks on Monday but is it known at what time that will be?


  Thank you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> Since they're restocking, get it!! & maybe a backup, and a backup for the backup oke:      I love Cashmere more though! I was wearing both on my lips at home and every time my grandmother walked by me she's like.. "something is wrong with your lips" lol


  Okay. I will get one first and see how much I like it first.   





Dolly Snow said:


> Cashmere is my fave out of the two. But Ghoulish pulls a gorgeous grey and I love it with a dark eye. Haha at least she noticed


  I trust you Dolly.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm dying for Cashmere but as a NW15 in MAC, I really don't think that would suit me! X


----------



## jenise (Jan 4, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I'm dying for Cashmere but as a NW15 in MAC, I really don't think that would suit me! X


 It will  it looks great on everyone


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> It will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Such an enabler  Im in the UK and it is *SO *difficult to get hold of Velvetines here (There are a few websites but they're constantly sold out!!). Also i feel as though the consistencies of all my Velvetines vary- does anyone else have this problem? x


----------



## jenise (Jan 4, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Such an enabler  Im in the UK and it is *SO *difficult to get hold of Velvetines here (There are a few websites but they're constantly sold out!!). Also i feel as though the consistencies of all my Velvetines vary- does anyone else have this problem? x


 I feel the same! My wicked takes a little layering to get completely even


----------



## ChantelleH1 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd really advise the new Jeffree star liquid to matte range, it was released 2 weeks ago and is a vegan lipstick. I've purchased it and it's lastes over 10 hours on with me, it's worth the money!


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

@jenise: My Pink Velvet is perfect- thin enough to wear comfortably and layer, but my Wicked and Red Velvet are so thick it's uncomfortable to wear!!  x


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

ChantelleH1 said:


> I'd really advise the new Jeffree star liquid to matte range, it was released 2 weeks ago and is a vegan lipstick. I've purchased it and it's lastes over 10 hours on with me, it's worth the money!


  Yet another brand I can't get hold of over here!! I've seen some amazing swatches on Instagram though and I'm so jealous x


----------



## ChantelleH1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Where are you from? I'm from the UK and I managed to order some from a website called doll kills and it worked out £16.50 inc postage.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

Im from the UK also!! Never heard of that webiste- will give it a look now. Thanks! x


ChantelleH1 said:


> Where are you from? I'm from the UK and I managed to order some from a website called doll kills and it worked out £16.50 inc postage.


  Im from the UK also!! Never heard of that webiste- will give it a look now. Thanks! x


----------



## ChantelleH1 (Jan 4, 2015)

That's fine Delivery only took 5 days too!x


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 4, 2015)

I only bought utopia and salem before pansy and I am seriously thinking about gifting those two to family just so I can have the new formula with that delicious smell. It smells that damn good to me. And my utopia for some reason seems like its thickening or changing its consistency. I cant quite explain it but I don't get much product out of it when I dip into like I did when I first purchased it and it seems a little dry going on now. I haven't used it much, maybe twice. Whatever the case may be, I am determined to have all my velvetines smell like that yummy cake batter. Lol.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I only bought utopia and salem before pansy and I am seriously thinking about gifting those two to family just so I can have the new formula with that delicious smell. It smells that damn good to me. And my utopia for some reason seems like its thickening or changing its consistency. I cant quite explain it but I don't get much product out of it when I dip into like I did when I first purchased it and it seems a little dry going on now. I haven't used it much, maybe twice. Whatever the case may be, I am determined to have all my velvetines smell like that yummy cake batter. Lol.


I wanted to buy both utopia and salem- are they really that bad?!  

  I think the smell of them is amazing- my sister and mum hate it though for some reason! x


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 4, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I wanted to buy both utopia and salem- are they really that bad?!
> 
> I think the smell of them is amazing- my sister and mum hate it though for some reason! x


  The smell on them are not that bad. Its just that the new formula has such a nice smell to it. It makes putting it on more pleasant. If I didn't smell the new smell, I wouldn't have any issue with the old smell.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> The smell on them are not that bad. Its just that the new formula has such a nice smell to it. It makes putting it on more pleasant. If I didn't smell the new smell, I wouldn't have any issue with the old smell.


  Always a good excuse to buy more makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - I have Utopia, Pansy, Cashmere and Salem on my list now!!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay. Something is wrong with the Lime Crime site. I can't seem to get thru. Is anyone having an issue with this too? They sent out an email stating that the restock was in but no restock since around 10am. Now I can't get thru.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm having issues with the site as well.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

This is so annoying!! I see people posting GOT IT pages for the cashmere lipstick and I can't even get thru. smh.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

So is this going to be like RiRi and I have to just stay on a page that says error and hope to get thru??


----------



## LiliV (Jan 5, 2015)

I really want Cashmere but Im waiting until the hype dies down a little bit, I had to fight w the site to get Venus I don't have the patience today lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I really want Cashmere but Im waiting until the hype dies down a little bit, I had to fight w the site to get Venus I don't have the patience today lol


  I don't blame you. I don't have the patience either.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just want Cashmere, Pansy and Utopia


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

FINALLY!! UGH!!! I got my confirmation for cashmere. I didnt bother getting anything else because it was too stressful to gather everything up.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> FINALLY!! UGH!!! I got my confirmation for cashmere. I didnt bother getting anything else because it was too stressful to gather everything up.


  It wont let me add it to my bag  well done to you for getting it!!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> It wont let me add it to my bag  well done to you for getting it!!


  Keep refreshing the page with the shopping bag icon. Thats what I did and sloooowwwllly but surely it went thru. I was stuck on the shipping part for another 20 minutes and then it went thru. smh.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Keep refreshing the page with the shopping bag icon. Thats what I did and sloooowwwllly but surely it went thru. I was stuck on the shipping part for another 20 minutes and then it went thru. smh.


  It won't let me click it at all: will just have to bide my time and wait till its not as popular (Or at least comes into stock on UK Websites!)


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> FINALLY!! UGH!!! I got my confirmation for cashmere. I didnt bother getting anything else because it was too stressful to gather everything up.


  This sounds like the crazy madness we went through with Dose of Color a few weeks ago. I feel your pain.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> This sounds like the crazy madness we went through with Dose of Color a few weeks ago. I feel your pain.


  Just got through to checkout and apparently I have 9 Cashmeres in my basket? I do want the colour, but not that much!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Just got through to checkout and apparently I have 9 Cashmeres in my basket? I do want the colour, but not that much!!


----------



## rebeccagrand (Jan 5, 2015)

ughhhh i got everything in my cart, now checking out is even worse


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> ughhhh i got everything in my cart, now checking out is even worse


  Im almost at the paying step!!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 5, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> ughhhh i got everything in my cart, now checking out is even worse


  The checking out took me foreverrrrrr when I ordered Venus, it was like no matter what I clicked the page kept not registering anything. Like Crime's been harder to get than LE Mac this year! Lol


----------



## rebeccagrand (Jan 5, 2015)

i am so frustrated


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> i am so frustrated


  me toooooooooo


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

WOW!! I just sent pm's to everyone here who was trying to get cashmere. It JUST sold out. I was trying to avoid any unwanted guests getting to it before you guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This Lime Crime fiasco today is just so frustrating. I didn't get to get the other items I wanted because of all the errors. I hope you guys still get the chance to get everything you wanted.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> WOW!! I just sent pm's to everyone here who was trying to get cashmere. It JUST sold out. I was trying to avoid any unwanted guests getting to it before you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Someone on instagram just posted they bought four of each!!!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Someone on instagram just posted they bought four of each!!!


  ??? Four each where?? You are only allowed 2 at a time. At least that's what they repeatedly posted on the site.


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 5, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> i am so frustrated


yikes! were you able to get everything you wanted?


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> ??? Four each where?? You are only allowed 2 at a time. At least that's what they repeatedly posted on the site.


  2 from Nasty Gal and 2 from LC Website.. probably just resell them for £30 ($45) each like everyone else in UK


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> 2 from Nasty Gal and 2 from LC Website.. probably just resell them for £30 ($45) each like everyone else in UK


  Ugh that sucks. I hate to see that. Thats why I try to send PM'S instead of broadcasting it on the page. I still see that its instock on lime crime. Hopefully the rush will die down and you will get thru.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it's so weird the Lime Crime page loads relatively quickly (at least for me) but the weird 503 error pops up when you try to add, I'm wondering if it's actually sold out and hasn't updated yet or something


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I think it's so weird the Lime Crime page loads relatively quickly (at least for me) but the weird 503 error pops up when you try to add, I'm wondering if it's actually sold out and hasn't updated yet or something


  same here!! I'm getting fed up now its 10:25pm here! Been trying for 2 hrs


----------



## LiliV (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> same here!! I'm getting fed up now its 10:25pm here! Been trying for 2 hrs


  It's crazy, when I ordered the Venus palette it took a long time to load but the buttons actually worked, you just had to wait.  This is just the button straight up isn't working so I have no idea what's up


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> It's crazy, when I ordered the Venus palette it took a long time to load but the buttons actually worked, you just had to wait.  This is just the button straight up isn't working so I have no idea what's up


  It's midnight now and I've given up! For real this time! Haha.. I'll just wait till people calm down a bit and order them then :down:


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Ugh that sucks. I hate to see that. Thats why I try to send PM'S instead of broadcasting it on the page. I still see that its instock on lime crime. Hopefully the rush will die down and you will get thru.


  I've given up for real this time... I'll just wait it out :sleepy:


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jan 5, 2015)

What a clusterfuck. I'm just disappointed they didn't release Riot.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]What a clusterfuck. I'm just disappointed they didn't release Riot. [/COLOR]:sigh:


  Same over here, but I think the website would have died completely if Riot was released also


----------



## LiliV (Jan 5, 2015)

Did they restock Venus today or was this all only over Cashmere?


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Did they restock Venus today or was this all only over Cashmere?


  Cashmere :shock:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Cashmere :shock:


  OMG lol I really didn't think so many people would want that shade! I kind of feel like it's a niche color


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> OMG lol I really didn't think so many people would want that shade! I kind of feel like it's a niche color


  I couldn't believe it either, think people are buying blindly and hoping it will suit them!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone have Suedeberry? I'm debating with myself about it. I love that kind of color, but sometimes it can look a bit clownish on my complexion. Seeing it look different on different complexions and lighting through google isn't helping either.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyone have Suedeberry? I'm debating with myself about it. I love that kind of color, but sometimes it can look a bit clownish on my complexion. Seeing it look different on different complexions and lighting through google isn't helping either.


I have it but haven't worn it in awhile. No particular reason why I haven't worn it because I really like it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyone have Suedeberry? I'm debating with myself about it. I love that kind of color, but sometimes it can look a bit clownish on my complexion. Seeing it look different on different complexions and lighting through google isn't helping either.


  I do, but that doesn't help you


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I do, but that doesn't help you


  Is the texture the same as the other velvetines and would you say it leans coral or orange? I've seen great pictures of it and hideous ones. I don't even know what to make of it. :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Is the texture the same as the other velvetines and would you say it leans coral or orange? I've seen great pictures of it and hideous ones. I don't even know what to make of it. :lol:


  Same texture as all the others. It's more of a pinky-coral red. Like a watermelon red. Very pretty, very springy/summery.


----------



## rebeccagrand (Jan 6, 2015)

my order FINALLY went through!!


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> my order FINALLY went through!!


 arty2:


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Is the texture the same as the other velvetines and would you say it leans coral or orange? I've seen great pictures of it and hideous ones. I don't even know what to make of it. :lol:


 The formula of my suedeberry is even better than my wicked. Goes on so smooth and even in one swipe! And the color is gorgeous.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> The formula of my suedeberry is even better than my wicked. Goes on so smooth and even in one swipe! And the color is gorgeous.


  Shame Suedeberry is sold out on the website, dying to try it.. It looks gorgeous :eyelove:


----------



## Msgyal (Jan 6, 2015)

Just got Salem!!! I feel like I need to buy two more lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Msgyal said:


> Just got Salem!!! I feel like I need to buy two more lol.


Salem is worth 2 more :eyelove:   





jenise said:


> The formula of my suedeberry is even better than my wicked. Goes on so smooth and even in one swipe! And the color is gorgeous.


Suedeberry is next on my list and Utopia


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Salem is worth 2 more :eyelove: Suedeberry is next on my list and Utopia





Dolly Snow said:


> Salem is worth 2 more :eyelove: Suedeberry is next on my list and Utopia


  Loveeeee utopia! I want Salem but I just bought some la splash ones yesterday and am trying to save money for the ABH launch!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2015)

Msgyal said:


> Just got Salem!!! I feel like I need to buy two more lol.


  I BUd it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

I got Suedeberry on the way. I hope I love it.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got Suedeberry on the way. I hope I love it.


  I hope you do too. I am thinking about that color but have the same reservation about it. I plan on going to UO to check it out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Loveeeee utopia! I want Salem but I just bought some la splash ones yesterday and am trying to save money for the ABH launch!!


  Utopia is nice. I should show it some love. I tend to wear LUV more.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Msgyal said:
> 
> 
> > Just got Salem!!! I feel like I need to buy two more lol.
> ...


  I can't recall...is Salem limited edition?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I can't recall...is Salem limited edition?


Perm


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I can't recall...is Salem limited edition?
> ...


  Good.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

She looks so gorgeous in Pansy & Cashmere!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> She looks so gorgeous in Pansy & Cashmere!


Yes she does


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Loveeeee utopia! I want Salem but I just bought some la splash ones yesterday and am trying to save money for the ABH launch!!


 Yes you need Salem! I think it's my fav out of all of LC velvetines, such a beautiful brown


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> She looks so gorgeous in Pansy & Cashmere!


  She does!!!! 





thefbomb said:


> Yes you need Salem! I think it's my fav out of all of LC velvetines, such a beautiful brown


 Ahhh I will be ordering it soon!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 7, 2015)

I really enjoy Lime Crime's velvetines especially Pansy. That one and Salem I really enjoy. But compared to other liquid lipsticks, they give much less product for the price. 20 bucks is pretty steep for a little tube like the velvetines.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 7, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!! Wicked looks bomb on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, thank you so much for the birthday wishes ladies!!

  I want to try the venus pallet next, Im just waiting for it to appear on Urban Outfitters


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 7, 2015)

Wasn't able to post during the restock since I was sitting there refreshing for about an hour then hightailed it back to work, but I got:

Cashmere x2
Salem
Wicked
Retrofuturist
Babette 

:3 I'm so excited, and it already shipped out last night!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 9, 2015)

I ended up placing an order for pansy and cashmere. I've never tried their products and I keep hearing that they're good. Hopefully this is true for me. I hope it ships out soon being that I placed this order two days ago.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 9, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> I ended up placing an order for pansy and cashmere. I've never tried their products and I keep hearing that they're good. Hopefully this is true for me. I hope it ships out soon being that I placed this order two days ago


  It should ship soon  Mine shipped a day later but I don't think they work during the weekend, though they might because of the sheer amount of orders they had over this past week.


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


WOW! I really need to use mine, they look so good on her.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jan 9, 2015)

DD wearing Riot



Nabbed the pic from her instagram ^_^


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> DD wearing Riot
> 
> 
> 
> Nabbed the pic from her instagram ^_^


  perfection!!


----------



## pinkpaint (Jan 9, 2015)

Hopefully, everything will be in stock at once and I can get the Venus palette, Cashmere, and Riot. But this is Limecrime...let's be real lol.


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 9, 2015)

pinkpaint said:


> Hopefully, everything will be in stock at once and I can get the Venus palette, Cashmere, and Riot. But this is Limecrime...let's be real lol.


& the website will probably crash.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

I ordered cashmere during the restock!! This is my first order from the brand!! I am on a liquid lipstick kick now so hoping I love it lol!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I ordered cashmere during the restock!! This is my first order from the brand!! I am on a liquid lipstick kick now so hoping I love it lol!!


  Yay V, so glad you took the plunge.


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm debating if I wanna get wicked now or wait to see if the venus palette and riot come out soon...
  on a side note: I really love cashmere but I think it looks best on me with my nyx lip liner in nude pink.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> I'm debating if I wanna get wicked now or wait to see if the venus palette and riot come out soon... on a side note: I really love cashmere but I think it looks best on me with my nyx lip liner in nude pink.


  Riot is launching this month, so...


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Riot is launching this month, so...


Yeah true, are you planning on picking up riot?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 9, 2015)

Why won't they restock the Venus palette already!!!???!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay V, so glad you took the plunge.


 Me too!! :frenz:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Yeah true, are you planning on picking up riot?


  Absolutely!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Why won't they restock the Venus palette already!!!???!!!


I've been waiting for them to bring it back in stock, need it in my life.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

Posted this in the ABH thread but I just ordered Cashmere and Babette lipstick!  I've wanted Babette forever but every time I went to order something else it was out of stock lol it's so rare that site almost never has more than 1 thing I want in stock at the same time lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Posted this in the ABH thread but I just ordered Cashmere and Babette lipstick! I've wanted Babette forever but every time I went to order something else it was out of stock lol it's so rare that site almost never has more than 1 thing I want in stock at the same time lol


I ordered Babette too! It's been out of stock forever ._.


----------



## ElectricLady (Jan 11, 2015)

Just placed an order for Utopia, Salem, and Pansy. This is my first experience with LC and I'm hoping its a good one. *fingers crossed*


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 11, 2015)

ElectricLady said:


> Just placed an order for Utopia, Salem, and Pansy. This is my first experience with LC and I'm hoping its a good one. *fingers crossed*


  Salem and Pansy are


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

ElectricLady said:


> Just placed an order for Utopia, Salem, and Pansy. This is my first experience with LC and I'm hoping its a good one. *fingers crossed*


I don't have Utopia but Salem and Pansy are gorgeous and


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting kind of annoyed over here I placed my order on the 7th real early in the morning and I've checked the status twice and it still says processing I know it's still the weekend but shouldn't it have shipped already? It's my first time ordering from this company and probably the last grrr


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 11, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Getting kind of annoyed over here I placed my order on the 7th real early in the morning and I've checked the status twice and it still says processing I know it's still the weekend but shouldn't it have shipped already? It's my first time ordering from this company and probably the last grrr


  That's very normal for them, especially since they had a recent restock.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 11, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Getting kind of annoyed over here I placed my order on the 7th real early in the morning and I've checked the status twice and it still says processing I know it's still the weekend but shouldn't it have shipped already? It's my first time ordering from this company and probably the last grrr


  They take a while to ship but once they do you usually get the package within a reasonable amount of time, I think my last one was 4 days. It took a little over a week to ship out though


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> That's very normal for them, especially since they had a recent restock.





LiliV said:


> They take a while to ship but once they do you usually get the package within a reasonable amount of time, I think my last one was 4 days. It took a little over a week to ship out though


  Oh man I'm getting antsy to try these products   Hopefully I get them soon. Thank you guys for the replies


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 11, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I really enjoy Lime Crime's velvetines especially Pansy. That one and Salem I really enjoy. But compared to other liquid lipsticks, they give much less product for the price. 20 bucks is pretty steep for a little tube like the velvetines.


  I'm with you. I like the two I have but in comparison to the price and amount of product in other liquid lipsticks, LC's are stupid expensive. I probably won't buy from them again, except Salem, just because I haven't found anything close to it yet.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## LiliV (Jan 12, 2015)

^ I saw that post too, I think it's crazy how much they've grown in such a short time!  I feel like since Cashmere and Venus launched they've been on a whole new popularity level


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 13, 2015)

LiliV said:


> ^ I saw that post too, I think it's crazy how much they've grown in such a short time!  I feel like since Cashmere and Venus launched they've been on a whole new popularity level


  They put out great products, that's why!


----------



## nettieeee (Jan 13, 2015)

I've never bought products from LC before so this was my first. I got:

  Wicked
  Cashmere
  Red Velvet
  Utopia
  Pink Velvet
  Salem
  Suedeberry

  Babette
  Coquette

  Yeah, I kinda went all out haha. I ordered Wicked/Cashmere/Red Velvet on the 5th which I received on Saturday of the 10th, I ordered Utopia/Pink Velvet/Babette/Coquette on the 6th and received that yesterday on the 12th. I ordered Salem/Suedeberry on the 8th and it's still processing right now. =( I really want to try the rest! They're freakin' amazing!!

  The only thing though is, not sure if it's just me but the velvetines looked like it's been open before or something because when you pull the stick out, you'll see some of the colors on the white. Not sure since this is my first time ordering from them lol. Now I'm waiting for Riot to come out already! Saved the rest of my money for it =)


----------



## stormborn (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone outside of the US know if I should expect COD duty fees? I'm in Canada.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 13, 2015)

nettieeee said:


> I've never bought products from LC before so this was my first. I got:  Wicked Cashmere Red Velvet Utopia Pink Velvet Salem Suedeberry  Babette Coquette  Yeah, I kinda went all out haha. I ordered Wicked/Cashmere/Red Velvet on the 5th which I received on Saturday of the 10th, I ordered Utopia/Pink Velvet/Babette/Coquette on the 6th and received that yesterday on the 12th. I ordered Salem/Suedeberry on the 8th and it's still processing right now. =( I really want to try the rest! They're freakin' amazing!!  The only thing though is, not sure if it's just me but the velvetines looked like it's been open before or something because when you pull the stick out, you'll see some of the colors on the white. Not sure since this is my first time ordering from them lol. Now I'm waiting for Riot to come out already! Saved the rest of my money for it =)


  The new formula is a bit more runny, so it does tend to run up around the inside rim. I ordered 5 velvetines when Cashmere and Pansy first launched, and they were all like that. Then when i closed em up and and shook em to give em a good mix, there was even more up arpund the rim. Don't worry. If you ordered em online, they're perfectly fine.


----------



## nettieeee (Jan 13, 2015)

okay good, thank you! yeah my cashmere was runny for sure like it leaked a little bit but still, they're beautiful!! =)


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 13, 2015)

Just want to say I got Suedeberry today and thankfully, I love it. It's a beautiful coral and doesn't pull too orange at all. It's awesome to have my go-to kind of shade in a stain.


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Just want to say I got Suedeberry today and thankfully, I love it. It's a beautiful coral and doesn't pull too orange at all. It's awesome to have my go-to kind of shade in a stain.


 Glad you liked it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Just want to say I got Suedeberry today and thankfully, I love it. It's a beautiful coral and doesn't pull too orange at all. It's awesome to have my go-to kind of shade in a stain.


I'm glad you love it.  I can't wait to order mine


----------



## missbritt225 (Jan 15, 2015)

Now that all the chaos is over with Cashmere, I can focus all my energy on getting Riot. I am praying that there won't be a repeat of the shenanigans that took place because of the Cashmere restock


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

missbritt225 said:


> Now that all the chaos is over with Cashmere, I can focus all my energy on getting Riot. I am praying that there won't be a repeat of the shenanigans that took place because of the Cashmere restock


It is nice to see them preparing for Riot. It is officially on the site but not available yet


----------



## missbritt225 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah I noticed  I've been stalking the site for Riot and another grunge palette. Doe posted some info on Facebook about Riot coming out later this month.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

I mean come on!!! :thud:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I mean come on!!! :thud:


I know, it's everything!


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 15, 2015)

missbritt225 said:


> Now that all the chaos is over with Cashmere, I can focus all my energy on getting Riot. I am praying that there won't be a repeat of the shenanigans that took place because of the Cashmere restock


  sadly I feel like the website will still be a mess.  every time they say they're prepared traffic wise the site crashes. smh.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 15, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> sadly I feel like the website will still be a mess.  every time they say they're prepared traffic wise the site crashes. smh.


  Same, I think they're improving a lot but it's a slow process. I'm really happy I was able to order Cahsmere this time around but that first day and half was just silly. I don't mind the longer shipping wait period as long as I see my order got through but that not being able to order at all was so frustrating


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 16, 2015)

It's always a mess,I get excited for their releases but its always a big mess every time.  Riot looks seriously gorgeous,I wish they would restock the Venus Palette when they release. Although I'm sure people would go nuts and the site would of course crash


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Riot is in the site as Sold Out.... When did it launch??:shock:


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I mean come on!!! :thud:


 Omgggggggggggg


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Riot is in the site as Sold Out.... When did it launch??:shock:


 Didn't launch yet lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Didn't launch yet lol


 Girl my heart almost stopped! So I should start stalking? Glad I have nothing to do today!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I mean come on!!! :thud:


 I neeeeeed this!!


----------



## Msgyal (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm ready for this lipstick to launch!


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Girl my heart almost stopped! So I should start stalking? Glad I have nothing to do today!


 Not sure! I am though since it's already up on the site! It's so gorgeous


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> It's always a mess,I get excited for their releases but its always a big mess every time.  Riot looks seriously gorgeous,I wish they would restock the Venus Palette when they release. Although I'm sure people would go nuts and the site would of course crash


  I have a feeling Venus will restock when Riot launches. I know initially Riot was supposed to launch with Venus and they keep saying the palette will be back "soon", it's just a hunch


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Same, I think they're improving a lot but it's a slow process. I'm really happy I was able to order Cahsmere this time around but that first day and half was just silly. I don't mind the longer shipping wait period as long as I see my order got through but that not being able to order at all was so frustrating


  Agreed.  I don't even think they expected to grow this fast.  Shipping delays are understandable for a small company, but they need to get their site together. Would make for more patient people.


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I have a feeling Venus will restock when Riot launches. I know initially Riot was supposed to launch with Venus and they keep saying the palette will be back "soon", it's just a hunch


  When is riot supposed to come out?? I thought they said january??


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 16, 2015)

Subscribing... I might be placing my first order soon.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2015)

Msgyal said:


> I'm ready for this lipstick to launch!


  Me too! ompom:   





LiliV said:


> I have a feeling Venus will restock when Riot launches. I know initially Riot was supposed to launch with Venus and they keep saying the palette will be back "soon", it's just a hunch


  I'm feelin that hunch if yours!   





Tashaboo said:


> When is riot supposed to come out?? I thought they said january??


  January.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> When is riot supposed to come out?? I thought they said january??


  Yep, this month but it's already up on the site (just not available for purchase) and in a lot of the Riot posts Doe Deere also mentions she's wearing the Venus Palette on her eyes and says its restocking soon so I have a feeling it'll launch together


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 16, 2015)

Lime Crime is a small company yes but then so is MELT Cosmetics. MELT has grown a rather large following as well but their site makes it so easy to order from without issue, customer service is stellar (You actually get an answer back when you contact them) and shipping is lighting speed. From my knowledge (please correct me if I am wrong) this has been the case with MELT from the beginning. Lime Crime on the other hand has been consistant in giving crappy customer service, extended shipping, and still has not fixed its website. You would think they would have figured out that they have a large following now and prepare for an qwghtgyprgbhkinflux of orders during restock and new releases. They always seem to have the longest line at IMATS from what I hear so with all this I just don't get it. The price for the velvetines have gone up with no sale for it in recent months and shipping remains the same. 

   It seems as if they want to keep the labor costs down and keep the money in their pockets. I like theIR products but hate getting anything from their webstie. The palette and Riot are keeping me there for now but I'm not sure if I will continue to deal with them afterwards.


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 16, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Lime Crime is a small company yes but then so is MELT Cosmetics. MELT has grown a rather large following as well but their site makes it so easy to order from without issue, customer service is stellar (You actually get an answer back when you contact them) and shipping is lighting speed. From my knowledge (please correct me if I am wrong) this has been the case with MELT from the beginning. Lime Crime on the other hand has been consistant in giving crappy customer service, extended shipping, and still has not fixed its website. You would think they would have figured out that they have a large following now and prepare for an qwghtgyprgbhkinflux of orders during restock and new releases. They always seem to have the longest line at IMATS from what I hear so with all this I just don't get it. The price for the velvetines have gone up with no sale for it in recent months and shipping remains the same.    It seems as if they want to keep the labor costs down and keep the money in their pockets. I like theIR products but hate getting anything from their webstie. The palette and Riot are keeping me there for now but I'm not sure if I will continue to deal with them afterwards.


  The funny thing is any time I've emailed them I've gotten a prompt reply. So I don't know why their CS seems so inconsistent.  But you make a great point! We've all seen the pics of melt getting help from everyone and their grandma.  It just makes little sense that LC can't do that either.


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 16, 2015)

This is what you get when you mix cashmere and pink velvet together. Excuse my drunken application lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Lime Crime is a small company yes but then so is MELT Cosmetics. MELT has grown a rather large following as well but their site makes it so easy to order from without issue, customer service is stellar (You actually get an answer back when you contact them) and shipping is lighting speed. From my knowledge (please correct me if I am wrong) this has been the case with MELT from the beginning. Lime Crime on the other hand has been consistant in giving crappy customer service, extended shipping, and still has not fixed its website. You would think they would have figured out that they have a large following now and prepare for an qwghtgyprgbhkinflux of orders during restock and new releases. They always seem to have the longest line at IMATS from what I hear so with all this I just don't get it. The price for the velvetines have gone up with no sale for it in recent months and shipping remains the same.    It seems as if they want to keep the labor costs down and keep the money in their pockets. I like theIR products but hate getting anything from their webstie. The palette and Riot are keeping me there for now but I'm not sure if I will continue to deal with them afterwards.


  They actually aren't attending IMATS this weekend due to the inability of the facility to accomodate a larger booth for them. I've ordered from their site twice and only had an issue once with my order being processed in a timely manner. It definitely doesn't make sense tho for smaller companies who have been around for less time (Melt) to figure things out like shipping and website ordering and LC can't get it right.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> This is what you get when you mix cashmere and pink velvet together. Excuse my drunken application lol


I like it


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

Their website definitely needs a revamp, I can't stand the format they use and I think it contributes to a lot of their more technical issues. That drop down step by step menu thing when you finalize your order drives me nuts I wish it was all on a new load able page for each one, I had a lot of trouble with my info for each category registering and staying registered when I bought Venus. I had to enter billing, shipping etc like 3x each


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> They actually aren't attending IMATS this weekend due to the inability of the facility to accomodate a larger booth for them. I've ordered from their site twice and only had an issue once with my order being processed in a timely manner. It definitely doesn't make sense tho for smaller companies who have been around for less time (Melt) to figure things out like shipping and website ordering and LC can't get it right.


  Wow. So they knew ahead of time that they will need a bigger booth to accomadate them at IMATS because they EXPECTED a large turnout but for some reason they didn't EXPECT to get a large amount of orders for the restock??? Even though ALL their velvetines were sold out with the exception of two?? LOL! They have guts I tell ya! lol. By now I would have to come to the conclusion that they know better but don't care enough to do better. And I am sad to admit that that riot l/l is calling me and I will be going right back there to order like a lamb to the slaughter. smh.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm still undecided about Riot!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm still undecided about Riot!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Get it!   Problem solved!


  I know I should really know my shopping/product lusting pattern by now lol I'll probably end up stalking


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jan 17, 2015)

Riot.



Be still my 





As always, the pic belongs to DD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Riot.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=008080]Be still my [/COLOR][COLOR=008080] [/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]As always, the pic belongs to DD [/COLOR]


I love it so much already


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 17, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need that on my lips! Once this launches, I will be making my first lime crime purchase. And it won't be cheap.


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 17, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Riot.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=008080]Be still my [/COLOR][COLOR=008080] [/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]As always, the pic belongs to DD [/COLOR]


  So pretty!!!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Riot.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=008080]Be still my [/COLOR][COLOR=008080] [/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]As always, the pic belongs to DD [/COLOR]


  Yeah I'm gonna need 2 of these. It'll be perfect with the Venus palette as well as the Melt Dark Matter stack!   





KrystalAnne said:


> I need that on my lips! Once this launches, I will be making my first lime crime purchase. And it won't be cheap.


  Go hog wild!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 17, 2015)

I just need to get my hands on this and the Venus Palette. Then I need to go on a no buy.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I mean come on!!!


  Im on a low buy so I doubt Ill buy it when it realeases but I definitely need to buy eventually. Its a really unique colour (or maybe its not but I just dont have anything like it)


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Im on a low buy so I doubt Ill buy it when it realeases but I definitely need to buy eventually. Its a really unique colour (or maybe its not but I just dont have anything like it)


  I haven't seen anything like it. Not even a liner i don't think. MARSALA!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Im on a low buy so I doubt Ill buy it when it realeases but I definitely need to buy eventually. Its a really unique colour (or maybe its not but I just dont have anything like it)


I completely agree.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Riot.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=008080]Be still my [/COLOR][COLOR=008080] [/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]As always, the pic belongs to DD [/COLOR]


  This color is definitely on my list. I think I'll get it along with Cashmere. I will skip Pansy. It's pretty on others but I have enough Purple lipsticks.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 18, 2015)

I can't wait for this!!! I hope the launch will go on smoothly and no website issues. I'll receive my cashmere next week! I'm excited for that too!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I haven't seen anything like it. Not even a liner i don't think. MARSALA!!!


  Perfect! Im not alone haha
  NEED it


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 18, 2015)

I love Cashmere. I'm going to get another one when Riot launches, and I NEVER back up stuff. Never.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 18, 2015)

Sooo I finally got my black friday stuff last week...
  utopia & cashmere.. I havent tried cashmere yet... but utopia is beaaautiful. Im very into purples lately.
  Ill wait till riot launches and pick up pansy as well


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Go hog wild!


  I will! And I'll blame you.

  I'm waiting for Venus to come back in stock. If they launch at different times I'll just have to order separately. Darn, I had wicked in my cart and it sold out. I have other velvetines in my cart right now, should I not wait to place the order? After reading all your stories about their shipping, I really don't want to order from them at all. Wish I could just stop by a store and pick the items up.

  Anyhow, yes Riot looks like it would pair so well with the Venus Palette. Ugh, I want the Melt stacks too. What's a girl to do?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I will! And I'll blame you.  I'm waiting for Venus to come back in stock. If they launch at different times I'll just have to order separately. Darn, I had wicked in my cart and it sold out. I have other velvetines in my cart right now, should I not wait to place the order? After reading all your stories about their shipping, I really don't want to order from them at all. Wish I could just stop by a store and pick the items up.  Anyhow, yes Riot looks like it would pair so well with the Venus Palette. Ugh, I want the Melt stacks too. What's a girl to do?


  Naimies had Wicked as of the night before last. I say order your stuff that Naimies has from there and get Riot and Venus from LC. Those alone will get you free shipping.   Then order the Melt stacks   And I'm more than happy to be blamed for pretty lips :haha:


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 18, 2015)

Im pretty excited to get riot and Venus. Im gonna abuse the heck out of them. I love the velvetines so much I could mostly abandon all other lipsticks...of course Im still a makeup addict and will continue to hoard lipsticks well into my old age.


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 18, 2015)

do we have any more info on the riot launch? or just in jan? im hoping it goes better than their other launches...

  i just want to order pansy + riot but dont want to pay for shipping twice lol. im getting ansty!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 18, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> do we have any more info on the riot launch? or just in jan? im hoping it goes better than their other launches...  i just want to order pansy + riot but dont want to pay for shipping twice lol. im getting ansty!!


  Just January.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

I am going to purchase two of the Riot Velvetines.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

I feel like Riot x2 is a must for me


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel like Riot x2 is a must for me


  You and me both. I hope we won't have any issues with the website.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You and me both. I hope we won't have any issues with the website.


 I hope there won't be a Riot getting riot on launch day


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel like Riot x2 is a must for me





charismafulltv said:


> I hope there won't be a Riot getting riot on launch day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope there won't be a Riot getting riot on launch day


:lol:


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 19, 2015)

im eh on riot. i love the website swatch, but i dont care for it on doe. if its an earthier clay/brown red (?), i'd love that, but the color i am thinking it will be is a lighter wicked, almost like the venus color in the palette, which never reads right on me. sooo basically, i'm totally not sure about it. cashmere i loved and backed up, but this one i just can't tell yet!


----------



## nt234 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm excited for Riot and I tried so hard to resist Venus, but there is really nothing like it...so I have to have it. Ugh. Lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 19, 2015)

I just got my shipment email for Cashmere! Can't wait to get it


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 19, 2015)

I only have Salem and cashmere. I NEED riot


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 19, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I just got my shipment email for Cashmere! Can't wait to get it


 Me too!! Just got the shipping mail !!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 19, 2015)

anyone have any swatches of cashmere on darker WOC? i cant find very many.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> anyone have any swatches of cashmere on darker WOC? i cant find very many.


  I'll receive mine later today. I'll post swatches


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll receive mine later today. I'll post swatches


  thank you!! i just imagine it looking like j*zz lips on me lmfao. everytime i get a lipstick sample and its lighter than my natural lip im like


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> thank you!! i just imagine it looking like j*zz lips on me lmfao. everytime i get a lipstick sample and its lighter than my natural lip im like


 Just recieved it. It look really a gray beige on the tube. I'll swatch it tomorrow. It looks like a cross between Riri nude and Velvet teddy.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll receive mine later today. I'll post swatches :yahoo:


 I love Cashmere!! Its been my go to nude.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I love Cashmere!! Its been my go to nude.


 It's very pretty!!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 20, 2015)

Man I feel like I've been waiting forever. Venus and riot are serious must haves. I'm nervous to see how it'll be on launch day.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Man I feel like I've been waiting forever. Venus and riot are serious must haves. I'm nervous to see how it'll be on launch day.


 Based on their IG posts it looks like they have a lot of backlog on orders!! Probably working on bringing that up to date before the next launch!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Just recieved it. It look really a gray beige on the tube. I'll swatch it tomorrow. It looks like a cross between Riri nude and Velvet teddy.


  Interesting. I was not a fan of RiRi Nude. Now I am on the fence again. I do have and love Velvet Teddy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I love Cashmere!! Its been my go to nude.


  Can you post swatches Sassy?


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Based on their IG posts it looks like they have a lot of backlog on orders!! Probably working on bringing that up to date before the next launch!!


  Yeah I figured that,I'm just a horribly impatient person lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 20, 2015)

My shipping updated and Cashmere will be here Friday! I'm so excited for it I forgot I ordered Babette too lol  can't wait to wear both!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jan 21, 2015)

The more I see it, the more I fall in love with it. 








Pic belongs to DD.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 21, 2015)

My cashmere and pansy colors came in yesterday I tried them out right away and they're okay. Then again I was dog tired so I'll try them out again soon and I try to upload some pics. On that note they smell so yummy like cake batter


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 21, 2015)

okay- decided ima get riot. the end. probably 2...


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My shipping updated and Cashmere will be here Friday! I'm so excited for it I forgot I ordered Babette too lol  can't wait to wear both!








Please post swatches.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> The more I see it, the more I fall in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She looks beautiful.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> She looks beautiful.


 I know a lot of people have issues with her, but I think she's really cute! she's always been sweet to me on her ig, generally responsive to questions I've had etc


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2015)

I WANT RIOT NOW!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I WANT RIOT NOW!!!


  I know right. Me too. Do I have to get it from Lime Crime though. I prefer to get it from Naimes.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I WANT RIOT NOW!!!


  Lol I keep checking their IG and Hate when it is another "its almost here" post! *no patience*


----------



## Msgyal (Jan 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I keep checking their IG and Hate when it is another "its almost here" post! *no patience* :amused:


I thought it was just me! Her next post better be "Riot IS here!"


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right. Me too. Do I have to get it from Lime Crime though. I prefer to get it from Naimes.


  Naimies is usually 3-4 weeks at least behind with LC


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 21, 2015)

I have massive amounts of impatience. Is it sad that i check this thread alot at work?


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I keep checking their IG and Hate when it is another "its almost here" post! *no patience*


  LOL! I JUST posted this on her last post. Enough of "Coming Soon" nonsense already. At least give us an exact date like they did the restock. And she promised to give a swatch comparison of wicked and riot but we have yet to see a post for it.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm also getting super impatient. I need this color now!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## LiliV (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder if it's going to be the 31st. I remember for Venus they kept saying "late October" and it was literally the last day lol


----------



## Melrose (Jan 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I WANT RIOT NOW!!!


 Me too! And that damn Venus palette!!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 21, 2015)

I have this feeling it'll be tonight....


----------



## LiliV (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope my order comes today, it says tomorrow but last time I ordered from them it came a day early


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 22, 2015)

this is taking too long! can't wait to grab the venus palette and riot!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 22, 2015)

checking religiously.. hurry up! I need pansy by valentines day


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

There are around 60k likes and almost 7000 comments on that last post about "riot coming soon" !! Ugh I hate when the website crashes and shipping takes weeks!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 22, 2015)

Really wanting cashmere (I know it's yesterday's news with riot coming soon), but afraid it won't look good! It looks so different on different people. Even same skin tone, different people, different look. More so than most lip colors. I wish I could see it in person! Online shopping struggles ...


----------



## CarmenK (Jan 22, 2015)

Honestly I'm not a fan of cashmere, on me at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I'm really excited about Riot.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 22, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> Honestly I'm not a fan of cashmere, on me at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are definitely not alone.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 22, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> Honestly I'm not a fan of cashmere, on me at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had such high hopes when I first saw it in the tube. It defintiely looks darker in person while in the tube but when I applied it, it was an epic fail. I had to doctor it up too much for me to feel comfortable wearing it. Colored Raine has a color that seems close to it called marshmallow. Not that close but I plan on giving it a try along with the color soul.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 22, 2015)

someone posted this... thoughts ?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> someone posted this... thoughts ?


  Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


  I seriously hope that's it. ieeeep!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> I seriously hope that's it. ieeeep!


  It doesn't look red enough tho


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I WANT RIOT NOW!!!





breatheonbeat said:


> someone posted this... thoughts ?


  :agree: so gorgeous !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It doesn't look red enough tho


  Unless you have seen photos not from LC's IG, the promo photos may have some 'shop done to them, just enough to throw off the color a bit.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 23, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> Honestly I'm not a fan of cashmere, on me at least :sigh:  But I'm really excited about Riot. ompom:


  I am still on the fence. Could you post a picture.


----------



## CarmenK (Jan 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am still on the fence. Could you post a picture.


  Okay I will try and put up some pics today. It just looks really grey on my lips and not flattering at all.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 23, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> Awww, its not as dark as I was hoping it would be. It reminds me of the Mac Taupe lipstick. I might have to skip on this one


  I just looked up Taupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need it.  And Twig, and Faux.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I just looked up Taupe. :jawdrop:  Need it.  And Twig, and Faux.


Taupe is


----------



## LiliV (Jan 23, 2015)

My package was supposed to come today but didn't and my tracking hasn't updated in 3 days. I called USPS and they said I have to wait until Monday and if there's still no update then they can file a claim. I don't mind a few extra days of waiting, I just don't like the no update. Like tell me if it's still sitting in the sort facility lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Taupe is


  Do you have it, Dolly? If so, would you mind taking a picture?  Most of the ones I can find look to be on people with NC42ish skin, which doesn't give me a very accurate idea of how it might look on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Do you have it, Dolly? If so, would you mind taking a picture?  Most of the ones I can find look to be on people with NC42ish skin, which doesn't give me a very accurate idea of how it might look on me.


  I do have it and I don't mind. If I can get around to it today I will


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do have it and I don't mind. If I can get around to it today I will


----------



## CarmenK (Jan 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I just looked up Taupe. :jawdrop:  Need it.  And Twig, and Faux.


  Yep! Taupe is my baby! And just got faux not too long ago and I love it as well.  Heres taupe swatched on me, im NC45 for refrence.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 23, 2015)

CarmenK said:


>


  I'm definitely going to make a trip to the MAC counter on Sunday and try this along with some others.  I'm going to be the girl bringing in a list.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 23, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> Yep! Taupe is my baby! And just got faux not too long ago and I love it as well.  Heres taupe swatched on me, im NC45 for refrence.


Surprised to realize that I don't have taupe in my collection. Might need to B2M for it. I've been sitting on some empty mac containers for awhile...meant to take them to Atl yesterday but I was in such a hurry I forgot and left the bag on my bed :sigh:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2015)

@vandekamp here's cashmere swatched on my nc45 skin! Sorry took awhile. My blog getting hacked took my entire day yesterday and this morning.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> @vandekamp here's cashmere swatched on my nc45 skin! Sorry took awhile. My blog getting hacked took my entire day yesterday and this morning.


  It looks like a beautiful pink-beige nude. Do you like it on the lips? Did you put it on with a lip liner? Is it prettier than KVD's Lolita?


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 23, 2015)

CarmenK said:


>


  *Adds to list of things to pick up at MAC*


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks like a beautiful pink-beige nude. Do you like it on the lips? Did you put it on with a lip liner? Is it prettier than KVD's Lolita?


 I don't own Lolita and never use liners if I review a lipstick. Formula is consistent with utopia. Sets quicker than ABH.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks like a beautiful pink-beige nude. Do you like it on the lips? Did you put it on with a lip liner? Is it prettier than KVD's Lolita?


I would say it's more of a pinky grey-beige  It's a lot lighter and grayer than Lolita. I have to do a swatch comparison..


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 24, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> I would say it's more of a pinky grey-beige  It's a lot lighter and grayer than Lolita. I have to do a swatch comparison..


  Thank you. I would appreciate that.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 24, 2015)

Still no package and no tracking update. If I send Lime Crime proof that the package is lost, will they resend my items? I've never had a package not arrive I don't know how the process works


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 24, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Still no package and no tracking update. If I send Lime Crime proof that the package is lost, will they resend my items? I've never had a package not arrive I don't know how the process works


 Same for me! I think we got the shipping Mail on the same day! It still says in transit while the expected date of delivery was supposedly today!!! Soooo annoyed! First it takes so long to ship and then shipping takes forever!!! Least they could do is use priority as they charge for shipping !


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LiliV said:
> 
> 
> > Still no package and no tracking update. If I send Lime Crime proof that the package is lost, will they resend my items? I've never had a package not arrive I don't know how the process works
> ...


Not LC related, but I ordered 3 items from Ebay and all had an expected delivery date of yesterday, 1/23.  None of them were delivered, I think it was due to the storm that has been travelling up from Texas panhandle area into the East Coast.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Same for me! I think we got the shipping Mail on the same day! It still says in transit while the expected date of delivery was supposedly today!!! Soooo annoyed! First it takes so long to ship and then shipping takes forever!!! Least they could do is use priority as they charge for shipping !





MissElle12 said:


> Not LC related, but I ordered 3 items from Ebay and all had an expected delivery date of yesterday, 1/23.  None of them were delivered, I think it was due to the storm that has been travelling up from Texas panhandle area into the East Coast.


  Thanks ladies, this makes me a little less nervous. I've never had a package just not update and mine says it left the sorting facility on the 20th so I'm like ok...well did it arrive anywhere? lol it's been 4 days it has to have arrived somewhere by now. USPS told me it's probably just held up somewhere like even though it says "departed" it might still not have actually left


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 24, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thanks ladies, this makes me a little less nervous. I've never had a package just not update and mine says it left the sorting facility on the 20th so I'm like ok...well did it arrive anywhere? lol it's been 4 days it has to have arrived somewhere by now. USPS told me it's probably just held up somewhere like even though it says "departed" it might still not have actually left


I'm in Florida and mine is doing the exactly same thing. My packages keep having an estimated delivery and 9/10 of the packages sent to me in the past few weeks have been late by a few days ._. I think USPS is just struggling so badly. I've also sent out a few packages that have not updated at all for over 4-5 days, so I call in and then the post office calls me back and says "Oh, we just got it today!" Like.. no.. I dropped it off days ago -.-


----------



## LiliV (Jan 24, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> I'm in Florida and mine is doing the exactly same thing. My packages keep having an estimated delivery and 9/10 of the packages sent to me in the past few weeks have been late by a few days ._. I think USPS is just struggling so badly. I've also sent out a few packages that have not updated at all for over 4-5 days, so I call in and then the post office calls me back and says "Oh, we just got it today!" Like.. no.. I dropped it off days ago -.-


  Thanks so much for the comments, I really feel better knowing it's not just my package. Sucks that other people aren't getting theirs too though! I was so annoyed with USPS, I just want to know where it is. I can wait for it, I would just like to know it's not lost or something but the tracking we get sent is the same info that they see, they don't know any more than we do it seems


----------



## KissMyLips (Jan 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> @vandekamp here's cashmere swatched on my nc45 skin! Sorry took awhile. My blog getting hacked took my entire day yesterday and this morning.


  It looks great on you! Its much darker on me


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a feeling it's gonna get released like the very last day of January.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 24, 2015)

Am I the only one who is annoyed with all these posts from Do Deere and not one comparison swatch of riot and wicked (which she promised) or a clear release date of the product? Most companies would have given a date by now. I understand there are some die hard Lime Crime supporters out there but it really would be beneficial if those same supporters would call her on her sh*t. If not then she will just think that this is okay and think there is no need for improvement on her part as a business owner. I am already feened out on riot and the venus palette so they are definitely still on my list of things to get but I definitely won't be on them after this. It's like she has a swelled head and thinks that she can do business however she pleases and still have a successful business.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 24, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Am I the only one who is annoyed with all these posts from Do Deere and not one comparison swatch of riot and wicked (which she promised) or a clear release date of the product? Most companies would have given a date by now. I understand there are some die hard Lime Crime supporters out there but it really would be beneficial if those same supporters would call her on her sh*t. If not then she will just think that this is okay and think there is no need for improvement on her part as a business owner. I am already feened out on riot and the venus palette so they are definitely still on my list of things to get but I definitely won't be on them after this. *It's like she has a swelled head and thinks that she can do business however she pleases and still have a successful business. *


  Pretty much


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 25, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> I have a feeling it's gonna get released like the very last day of January.


heck.. if January at all.. but maybe we still have a week left right!?!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 25, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> heck.. if January at all.. but maybe we still have a week left right!?!


  Yeah Im hoping she post's some useful information. Instead of the constant "coming soon" post's everyday.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 25, 2015)

My tracking FINALLY updated this morning (after 5 days of absolutely nothing)  and my package is in a facility close to me now, I think it should get here tomorrow


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 25, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Am I the only one who is annoyed with all these posts from Do Deere and not one comparison swatch of riot and wicked (which she promised) or a clear release date of the product? Most companies would have given a date by now. I understand there are some die hard Lime Crime supporters out there but it really would be beneficial if those same supporters would call her on her sh*t. If not then she will just think that this is okay and think there is no need for improvement on her part as a business owner. I am already feened out on riot and the venus palette so they are definitely still on my list of things to get but I definitely won't be on them after this. *It's like she has a swelled head and thinks that she can do business however she pleases and still have a successful business. *


  If you search "Doe Deere controversy" you will see that she has always been this way. I'm not one of these that goes around preaching about how bad they are and I really like their Velvetines, but yeah this is basically how she is.


----------



## jaymuse (Jan 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> If you search "Doe Deere controversy" you will see that she has always been this way. I'm not one of these that goes around preaching about how bad they are and I really like their Velvetines, but yeah this is basically how she is.


  Wow I just spent about 20 minutes looking through results for this on Google ... definitely some crazy stuff going on there
  Makes me rethink my love affair with the Velvetines


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just noticed Limecrime is no longer showing on Urban Outfitters website.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> If you search "Doe Deere controversy" you will see that she has always been this way. I'm not one of these that goes around preaching about how bad they are and I really like their Velvetines, but yeah this is basically how she is.


  Horrible, just horrible. my desire for her merchandise is starting to fade rapidly. Riot is looking regular and venus is looking dupable now.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 26, 2015)

My package finally showed up today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Swatches of Cashmere and Babette on me   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cashmere is definitely a bit more brown on me, I was kind of hoping it would pull like how it does on some people where it almost looks like Chinchilla but that's ok. Haven't worn it yet bc we have the blizzard here so I'm just home lol Babette reminds me of Mac's Sushi Kiss but lighter and not as matte


----------



## pinkpaint (Jan 26, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Horrible, just horrible. my desire for her merchandise is starting to fade rapidly. Riot is looking regular and venus is looking dupable now.


 Girl, tell me about it. Don't wanna rehash all the drama because it's all been said many times, but at this point I'm ready to just get some MAC singles and make my own damn Venus palette. It looks great and the art history nerd in me loves the packaging, but I'm over stalking their website and IG page. Im giving it til the end of the month and then I'm done with it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Cashmere is definitely a bit more brown on me, I was kind of hoping it would pull like how it does on some people where it almost looks like Chinchilla but that's ok. Haven't worn it yet bc we have the blizzard here so I'm just home lol Babette reminds me of Mac's Sushi Kiss but lighter and not as matte


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Just noticed Limecrime is no longer showing on Urban Outfitters website.


  They seem to disappear and reappear from the UO website quite often. That's been happening since last September or so.


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> They seem to disappear and reappear from the UO website quite often. That's been happening since last September or so.


 Every time they email a code they tend to take them off the site..


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Finally got my order today!! Love cashmere but I am not so sure about this shipping delays and waiting games!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> Every time they email a code they tend to take them off the site..


  Hmmm. I guess LC isn't willing to endorse the sale or some other drama. I'm sorry I didn't grab some of the other velvetines that one day they were on Sephora when the VIB sale was still going on. I only grabbed Utopia and love it!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 26, 2015)

I never paid any attention to Utopia but while searching through the Lime Crime hashtag on Instagram, I fell in love. It definitely needs to join my collection some day soon!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Finally got my order today!! Love cashmere but I am not so sure about this shipping delays and waiting games!!


  I think the fault was on USPS this time. Line Crine does take a while to ship items out but my last order got here quickly, this one was delayed bc of USPS. I was actually surprised it came today even w the snow!


----------



## dash4 (Jan 26, 2015)

------------------------


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> They seem to disappear and reappear from the UO website quite often. That's been happening since last September or so.





nikkideevah said:


> Every time they email a code they tend to take them off the site..


  Very interesting.. Thanks  of course now that I decided to take the plunge and order cashmere its OOS on the website. Ugh!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Finally got my order today!! Love cashmere but I am not so sure about this shipping delays and waiting games!!








Yay! I bet Cashmere will look amazing on you.


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 26, 2015)

Ugh just restock the darn thing already so the website can crash again lol *is grumpy*


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

My Venus palette is still processing. Its been a month. I'm about to file a claim on Paypal. No email responses either.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 26, 2015)

I tried on Cashmere and even though it swatches kind of tan on my hand, on my lips it's totally the grey color I wanted ️ Can't wait to see how it looks with a full face on


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My Venus palette is still processing. Its been a month. I'm about to file a claim on Paypal. No email responses either.


  Wow! Seriously?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Ugh just restock the darn thing already so the website can crash again lol *is grumpy*


:eyelove: I want it


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove: I want it


  Its a pretty palette that we all need in our lives.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Its a pretty palette that we all need in our lives.


  :nods:  Possibly a BU even!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> :nods:  Possibly a BU even!


A palette so good, it is BU worthy :thud:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's Cashmere on me. My best friend said I look like I escaped from a morgue  she has no sense of adventure. I actually used NYX Taupe eye pencil as a liner it matches perfectly


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Here's Cashmere on me. My best friend said I look like I escaped from a morgue  she has no sense of adventure. I actually used NYX Taupe eye pencil as a liner it matches perfectly


  Ain't nothing wrong with morgue-chic! :haha:


----------



## jenise (Jan 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Here's Cashmere on me. My best friend said I look like I escaped from a morgue  she has no sense of adventure. I actually used NYX Taupe eye pencil as a liner it matches perfectly


 Looks lovely on you!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks ladies! I really like it, it makes me feel like I came out of a black and white movie lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thanks ladies! I really like it, it makes me feel like I came out of a black and white movie lol


 Looks pretty on you though!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Looks pretty on you though!


  Thank you!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wearing pansy and cashmere. I like that I can wear a light or dark lip liner and it changes the color of cashmere! I'm just a bit gutted about the product size. You would think that for the price it would be bigger


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Wearing pansy and cashmere. I like that I can wear a light or dark lip liner and it changes the color of cashmere! I'm just a bit gutted about the product size. You would think that for the price it would be bigger


Gorgeous


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 27, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Wearing pansy and cashmere. I like that I can wear a light or dark lip liner and it changes the color of cashmere! I'm just a bit gutted about the product size. You would think that for the price it would be bigger


  Okay... those two velvetines are PERFECT on you!!! And I know what you mean about the product size. For 20 bucks you would think they would be more generous in size.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 27, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Wearing pansy and cashmere. I like that I can wear a light or dark lip liner and it changes the color of cashmere! I'm just a bit gutted about the product size. You would think that for the price it would be bigger


  Love love loveeee


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 27, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Wearing pansy and cashmere. I like that I can wear a light or dark lip liner and it changes the color of cashmere! I'm just a bit gutted about the product size. You would think that for the price it would be bigger


  Pansy and Cashmere looks great on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Here's Cashmere on me. My best friend said I look like I escaped from a morgue  she has no sense of adventure. I actually used NYX Taupe eye pencil as a liner it matches perfectly


  Looks great on you.


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 28, 2015)

Jan 28 and still not here... is anyone really surprised


----------



## LMarie21 (Jan 28, 2015)

When she first released the Venus palette, she kept saying October.  She released it on the 31st.  I think she waits for the last possible day of the month. But a specific date would be nice from her lol.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, and she said the other day that they're still catching up on orders from awhile ago (which should be caught up by tomorrow) so I guess she's waiting until after then, which is basically the end of the month again.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 28, 2015)

LMarie21 said:


> When she first released the Venus palette, she kept saying October.  She released it on the 31st.  I think she waits for the last possible day of the month. But a specific date would be nice from her lol.


  I also think it'll be the 31st for the same reason


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 28, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Yeah, and she said the other day that they're still catching up on orders from awhile ago (which should be caught up by tomorrow) so I guess she's waiting until after then, which is basically the end of the month again.


  Yep lol I should have expected this. Was hoping for a better scenario though. She needs to be more specific, even "late January" would have been preferable to "sometime in January"


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you ladies for the lovely comments


----------



## dash4 (Jan 28, 2015)

----------


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Responding to myself.. I contacted them on Monday and again early this morning... - they have had 2 1/2 days to respond and still haven't.  I am so disappointed.    If they do not respond to my by Friday afternoon -- (for five days).. I am going to open a dispute on the charge..  I just do not trust it.   I really wish they had a phone # to call..


 Since they don't have a cust care number, the least they could do is respond to mails on time!! I hope you get a response soon! Also I have seen it mentioned that sending a reminder mail will pull back the mail again to the  end of the queue as it will be considered the latest mail! I think it's better not to follow up on the mail for a few days and see if you get a response! If not open a dispute!!


----------



## dash4 (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Since they don't have a cust care number, the least they could do is respond to mails on time!! I hope you get a response soon! Also I have seen it mentioned that sending a reminder mail will pull back the mail again to the end of the queue as it will be considered the latest mail! I think it's better not to follow up on the mail for a few days and see if you get a response! If not open a dispute!!


  Oh dang.   I was just trying to cover myself - in case I do have to start a dispute.  I want to make sure I have followed up and have documentation to prove my case - just in case it gets that far., etc.. but 2 emails should be enough.. I will just wait until they respond and if they dont after 5 days -- I will start the dispute..    Thank you for the information.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 29, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Responding to myself.. I contacted them on Monday and again early this morning... - they have had 2 1/2 days to respond and still haven't.  I am so disappointed.    If they do not respond to my by Friday afternoon -- (for five days).. I am going to open a dispute on the charge..  I just do not trust it.   I really wish they had a phone # to call..


  I would share your story on LC's IG page each and every day until you get a response. They will respond QUICK because you would be publicly humiliating them.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 29, 2015)

I am so impatient for this right now. I will be a little upset if Riot & Venus both don't launch at the same time. I want them nowww.


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 30, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I am so impatient for this right now. I will be a little upset if Riot & Venus both don't launch at the same time. I want them nowww.


Ugh i just wish theyd give us an exact date.  Im kind of getting sick of waiting. I hope she posts some information tonight. They are creating such a hype over this it's crazy.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 30, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Wearing pansy and cashmere. I like that I can wear a light or dark lip liner and it changes the color of cashmere! I'm just a bit gutted about the product size. You would think that for the price it would be bigger


  These both look fabulous on you!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Where the [email protected]$% is Riot????  And the Venus pallet???  Where they at, Doe?!!!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Where the [email protected]$% is Riot????  And the Venus pallet???  Where they at, Doe?!!!!


  I wise they'd stop posting random things on face book and instagram, and just give us some info.ugh


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Where they at, Doe?!!!!


Why say it's gonna come out in January and do it on the very last day (if that is even the case here) ?


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 30, 2015)

Saw this user's photo with Riot on!

  What do you guys think?


----------



## jaymuse (Jan 30, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Why say it's gonna come out in January and do it on the very last day (if that is even the case here) ?


it is SOOOO frustrating!


----------



## jaymuse (Jan 30, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Saw this user's photo with Riot on!
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think its gorgeous! This is the most excited I have been for a Velvetine


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

I work tomorrow and I don't feel like stalking or putting up with the impending site issues.  I think I'll just wait for the hype to die down or for IMATS NY to get them.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 30, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Im kind of getting sick of waiting. I hope she posts some information tonight. They are creating such a hype over this it's crazy.


I am_ kind of _ok with not giving an exact date...because then not everyone will be on it at the exact time, unless everyone else is constantly stalking too. I just wanna catch it before it gets blasted. Does Doe usually announce on social media right when they put them up?


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I think I'll just wait for the hype to die down or for IMATS NY to get them.


I don't blame you. I'm kind of scared for the site issues you guys speak of, as i still have not ordered from LC.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > I work tomorrow and I don't feel like stalking or putting up with the impending site issues.  I think I'll just wait for the hype to die down or for IMATS NY to get them.
> ...


  I got all my velvetines in store from Urban Outfitters. Easy breezy.  After RiRi Fall, I have NO PATIENCE for website issues--it's 2015 dammit!!  If push comes to shove I'll just have to get it at IMATS.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 30, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I think its gorgeous! This is the most excited I have been for a Velvetine
> 
> I think so, too. This seems like one of those shades that's going to come across different on many people. Can't wait to see more people wearing it.
> 
> ...


That's cool you got them at UO, no craziness involved. 

IMATS seems so far though! You have patience


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 30, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I am _kind of_ ok with not giving an exact date...because then not everyone will be on it at the exact time, unless everyone else is constantly stalking too. I just wanna catch it before it gets blasted. Does Doe usually announce on social media right when they put them up?


  A lot of people are hyped up for this release. Im just not looking forward to all the website issuse. I Just want to be done with waiting and order the darn things already.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> jaymuse said:
> 
> 
> > I think its gorgeous! This is the most excited I have been for a Velvetine
> ...


  Haha there's a lots of other pretty things coming out between now and April to keep me distracted!  Hopefully limecrime gets their ish together and we can all get what we want without too many issues!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Haha there's a lots of other pretty things coming out between now and April to keep me distracted!  Hopefully limecrime gets their ish together and we can all get what we want without too many issues!


  I hope so! I can't wait to get riot and to see what it looks like on everyone.


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 30, 2015)

what time did the last ones release around? i know ive been stalking everyday and its gonna launch and im gonna miss it...


----------



## jaymuse (Jan 30, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> what time did the last ones release around? i know ive been stalking everyday and its gonna launch and im gonna miss it...


When Cashmere came out on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving (LC called it "black wednesday'), I was randomly up at like 12am pst stalking beauty IGs and came across someone who said it had just gone up around 9pm pst, then the site crashed, then the site came back up at like 12:15am pst and I was able to get mine

  I didn't have an error with processing and shipping on that order. I ordered that Wednesday and got it the following Wednesday and that was over a holiday. The only web glitched I faced was not being able to put just 1 Cashmere in my cart, I had to put 2. But that wasn't really a problem for me lol ... I just took it as a sign I needed 2!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 30, 2015)

looks like they sent riot out to a few people - #limecrimeriotgirl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   not really feeling the swatches as much- I thought it would be more earthy and less of a cranberry. I think it will look like the redheaded girl on me; now I'm on the fence


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 30, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> not really feeling the swatches as much- I thought it would be more earthy and less of a cranberry. I think it will look like the redheaded girl on me; now I'm on the fence


  yeah it looks a lot more pink than i expected. im much darker than any of those girls though so hopefully it looks different


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 30, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> not really feeling the swatches as much- I thought it would be more earthy and less of a cranberry. I think it will look like the redheaded girl on me; now I'm on the fence


  WAIT A MINUTE??!!?? She wrote that Riot will be released next week??? Really???


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 30, 2015)

According to the first, it's coming out next week?

  Grr.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 30, 2015)

Next week?!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 31, 2015)

if they release it next week, this is a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 31, 2015)

**stewwsssssss teeth**

  I can't trust someone with no eyebrows though


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> **stewwsssssss teeth**
> 
> I can't trust someone with no eyebrows though


  LMAO


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> **stewwsssssss teeth**  I can't trust someone with no eyebrows though


  Oh shit! :shock:   :lmao:


----------



## CarmenK (Jan 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> **stewwsssssss teeth**
> 
> I can't trust someone with no eyebrows though









  I'm skipping Riot, Its not as nice as I thought it would be and I like my Mac Taupe lipstick more anyways. Plus I don't have time to deal with any problems when it releases. 
  The Venus palette however is another story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't pay it much attention but it has some really nice pigmented shades! I hope I can get my hands on it one day.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> **stewwsssssss teeth**
> 
> I can't trust someone with no eyebrows though


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> **stewwsssssss teeth**  I can't trust someone with no eyebrows though


  #facts


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 31, 2015)

I might have to give this marshmallow a try. But was looking at @dupethat on instagram and they had a one great pics


----------



## dash4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I would share your story on LC's IG page each and every day until you get a response. They will respond QUICK because you would be publicly humiliating them.


  They finally responded at the last minute.. Took awhile, but oh well.. Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 31, 2015)

...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> **stewwsssssss teeth**  I can't trust someone with no eyebrows though


:lmao:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 31, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> I might have to give this marshmallow a try. But was looking at @dupethat on instagram and they had a one great pics


  Oooooomg Marshmallow. It's gorgeous. That's on my "to buy ASAP" list.Thanks for posting!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> **stewwsssssss teeth**  I can't trust someone with no eyebrows though


:shock: :lol:


----------



## stormborn (Jan 31, 2015)

Ugh Riot is not living up to the hype if those pics are any indication...


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 31, 2015)

I definitely will be trying this combination!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Instagram: lippieluv_


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I definitely will be trying this combination!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to try this too...love it


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 31, 2015)

Oooo pretty! I don't own salem. Im pretty sure it would not look good on me.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 31, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Oooo pretty! I don't own salem. Im pretty sure it would not look good on me.


I beg to differ.  I'm sure it would look great on you!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 31, 2015)

930pm pst and still waiting...


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 1, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> 930pm pst and still waiting...


   I doubt their gonna release it today.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Feb 1, 2015)

Doe Deere hasn't even mentioned Riot since two weeks ago, lol. Like girl, did you forget about its release? Ugh.

  ETA: Spoke too soon. This was part of her caption on one of her Instagram pics, _"P.S. Riot isn't here yet, be patient it's worth it."_


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Doe Deere hasn't even mentioned Riot since two weeks ago, lol. Like girl, did you forget about its release? Ugh.
> 
> ETA: Spoke too soon. This was part of her caption on one of her Instagram pics, _"P.S. Riot isn't here yet, be patient it's worth it."_


  She is a trip! You almost feel like she's delaying on purpose.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> She is a trip! You almost feel like she's delaying on purpose.


  Its annoying because she could at least give a freaken date. She says it's worth the wait, but now people are gonna be pissed.   Not because they have to wait,but because they chose to plug the darn thing that it was coming the end of January five times a day and no courtesty to say when or at least an estimate. Im guessing that would take up too much of her vacation time.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> She is a trip! You almost feel like she's delaying on purpose.


  I thought you were going to say she's a #@$%!! LOL!!  Well I didn't even bother to check. I think I'll pick it up later on during another restock. In the mean time I am enjoying Superbowl pre-game festivities with the fam. Even though my Giants had a bad season this time around, Odell Beckham gave me PLENTY to cheer about. Just thought I'd share my admiration...HAPPY SUPER BOWL SUNDAY!!

   Edit: I had a mouth watering pic of Odell Beckham but it didn't go thru. I guess that's just God covering me in the event hubby decided to take a look at my screen. LOL!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 1, 2015)

Same to you, lady! #beastmode


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 1, 2015)

its annoying because she said january! im just going to pay for shipping twice and get pansy from nastygal, at least it will get here on time lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I thought you were going to say she's a #@$%!! LOL!!  Well I didn't even bother to check. I think I'll pick it up later on during another restock. In the mean time I am enjoying Superbowl pre-game festivities with the fam. Even though my Giants had a bad season this time around, Odell Beckham gave me PLENTY to cheer about. Just thought I'd share my admiration...HAPPY SUPER BOWL SUNDAY!!
> 
> Edit: I had a mouth watering pic of Odell Beckham but it didn't go thru. I guess that's just God covering me in the event hubby decided to take a look at my screen. LOL!


  Lol! I hate drama and she is just... I love my Utopia velvetine (which I got at 20% off during the Sephora VIB sale) and I don't plan to pay full price for any of the others I want if I can help it lol. So I'm hoping her booth at IMATS NY isn't absolute hell and I can get what I want there.


----------



## nt234 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm annoyed. Doe kept mentioning the end of January for riot and kept saying that Venus would be back in stock "soon" and the closer it got to today, the less she mentioned it. I feel like I'm going to go crazy trying to get a hold of both items, and I won't even have time to plan for it. I haven't really had a bad experience with Limecrime, but this is just a hot mess.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I beg to differ.  I'm sure it would look great on you!


  aww thanks sweetheart


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol! I hate drama and she is just... I love my Utopia velvetine (which I got at 20% off during the Sephora VIB sale) and I don't plan to pay full price for any of the others I want if I can help it lol. So I'm hoping her booth at IMATS NY isn't absolute hell and I can get what I want there.


Just understand that Velvetines are not usually discounted at IMATS so you'll still end up paying full retail. And...the line WILL be hell lol. Your best bet is to get there before the doors open and then beeline straight to LC booth because there is no such thing as the line dying down.


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Just understand that Velvetines are not usually discounted at IMATS so you'll still end up paying full retail. And...the line WILL be hell lol. Your best bet is to get there before the doors open and then beeline straight to LC booth because there is no such thing as the line dying down.


  I forgot you said they aren't usually discounted. At least I won't have to pay shipping but if that's the case though (with the line and all that jazz), I may probably be better going to an Urban Outfitters brick and mortar store that carries them. I don't have 2 hours to waste in lines.... there'll be too much to see lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I forgot you said they aren't usually discounted. At least I won't have to pay shipping but if that's the case though (with the line and all that jazz), I may probably be better going to an Urban Outfitters brick and mortar store that carries them. I don't have 2 hours to waste in lines.... there'll be too much to see lol.


Yeah the LC line is bananas at IMATS NY so if you're planning on getting something from them then the buddy system is your friend. Maybe by some stroke of luck their line won't be bad this year but I think there's is always one that tends to be longer than most.


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah the LC line is bananas at IMATS NY so if you're planning on getting something from them then the buddy system is your friend. Maybe by some stroke of luck their line won't be bad this year but I think there's is always one that tends to be longer than most.


  I think with Riot coming out and any restock of the Venus palette, depending on the timing of those, it'll be crazy as all the people who missed out online will want to get it there. I see Dose of Colors got added to the list of exhibitors for NY. I'm hoping they bring Black Rose if I don't manage to get it online in March!


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah the LC line is bananas at IMATS NY so if you're planning on getting something from them then the buddy system is your friend. Maybe by some stroke of luck their line won't be bad this year but I think there's is always one that tends to be longer than most.


  Just wondering what made them become so popular in the first place? Was it the velvetines? Were they this popular before the velvetines? If Anatasia is featured at IMATS NY they may get a crap load of customers to rival that of lime crime's. Then maybe the hype of lime crime will die down enough for her to start giving a damn what she says and does to her customers.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 1, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Just wondering what made them become so popular in the first place? Was it the velvetines? Were they this popular before the velvetines? If Anatasia is featured at IMATS NY they may get a crap load of customers to rival that of lime crime's. Then maybe the hype of lime crime will die down enough for her to start giving a damn what she says and does to her customers.


  Everything I heard about LC was bad until they released the Velvetines. Not saying that's exactly what happened, but that was how it seemed to me.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Everything I heard about LC was bad until they released the Velvetines. Not saying that's exactly what happened, but that was how it seemed to me.


  If they continue this way her business will fail. It may take years to do do but eventually people will get fed up in big numbers.


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Just wondering what made them become so popular in the first place? Was it the velvetines? Were they this popular before the velvetines? If Anatasia is featured at IMATS NY they may get a crap load of customers to rival that of lime crime's. Then maybe the hype of lime crime will die down enough for her to start giving a damn what she says and does to her customers.


  She was know from when she was doing her glitters/pigments and then there was drama over a whole set of stuff. To be honest, I think she got popular from the drama. The velvetines I think have pushed her further ahead for sure. ABH just got added to the exhibitor list this week and their booths are almost next to each other. I feel like that is such a bad idea. That corner of the center is going to be mental.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah the LC line is bananas at IMATS NY so if you're planning on getting something from them then the buddy system is your friend. *Maybe by some stroke of luck their line won't be bad this year* but I think there's is always one that tends to be longer than most.


  Fat chance of that happening.  I think it could be worse given the latest releases, Riot coming out, and people wanting to get their hands on the palette.  I imagine the line will be as bad - or worse - than Dose of Colors was at IMATS LA, which was literally out the back door, that's how crazy it was.  Best to make that booth your first stop.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 1, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> [ATTACHMENT=1090]beckham.jpg (30k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]  Just wondering what made them become so popular in the first place? Was it the velvetines? Were they this popular before the velvetines? If Anatasia is featured at IMATS NY they may get a crap load of customers to rival that of lime crime's. Then maybe the hype of lime crime will die down enough for her to start giving a damn what she says and does to her customers.


 I think the brand has always had a healthy following among true makeup lovers but became more popular with the success of the Velvetines. As far as all of the drama...honestly I've never bothered to read in to all of the issues nor am I really concerned with it. I say this only becausey personal experiences have been nothing but positive and Doe was nothing but sweet both times I met her. Not saying there is no truth to what people post about the issues but I don't think its fair to rely 100% on what you read online and on social media when it comes to anything. The products I have used have been great for me and that's what's most important for me.    





Yazmin said:


> Fat chance of that happening.  I think it could be worse given the latest releases, Riot coming out, and people wanting to get their hands on the palette.  I imagine the line will be as bad - or worse - than Dose of Colors was at IMATS LA, which was literally out the back door, that's how crazy it was.  Best to make that booth your first stop.


 Oh I honestly don't expect it to be anything less than hectic...I expect the same for Dose of Colors. LC is a booth I would try to hit on pro night like I did last year. The line was crazy then too but it was much better than it was on general admission days. This year pro night might actually be a little better since some people are complaining about pros having to pay this year versus how it was previously (free for the pro and $20 for a guest). I love IMATS but it's much more crowded and disorganized than events that aren't open to the public (TMS for example).


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Oh I honestly don't expect it to be anything less than hectic...I expect the same for Dose of Colors. LC is a booth I would try to hit on pro night like I did last year. The line was crazy then too but it was much better than it was on general admission days. This year pro night might actually be a little better since some people are complaining about pros having to pay this year versus how it was previously (free for the pro and $20 for a guest). I love IMATS but it's much more crowded and disorganized than events that aren't open to the public (TMS for example).


  For LA, I had heard that the ABH booth on Pro night was crazy - a good 2-3 hour wait. On that Saturday, they ran an hour over, and had to cut off the line at 3:00 on Sunday, because the IMATS folks were pissed about having to stay late the day before and didn't want that to happen again.  

  I didn't notice it so much in prior years, but I definitely noticed how disorganized IMATS was this year. The change in ticket prices only made that more aggravating. Not sure about the logic of having everyone wait in line to register, only to have to get in another line just for entry.  Do they do that for NYC?


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 2, 2015)

@shars--the only brick n mortar urban outfitters that sells LC is in Herald Square across the street from Macy's (35th street entrance). FYI, ppl are GROSS with the product on the shelves (they test the new ones and put it back in the box on the shelf instead of using the provided tester)...I always take what I need from the backstock stored in the bottom drawers.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> For LA, I had heard that the ABH booth on Pro night was crazy - a good 2-3 hour wait. On that Saturday, they ran an hour over, and had to cut off the line at 3:00 on Sunday, because the IMATS folks were pissed about having to stay late the day before and didn't want that to happen again.    I didn't notice it so much in prior years, but I definitely noticed how disorganized IMATS was this year. The change in ticket prices only made that more aggravating. Not sure about the logic of having everyone wait in line to register, only to have to get in another line just for entry.  Do they do that for NYC?


You only get in one line in NY. Either the General Admission line or the Pro Cardholders line. Once you get up to the counter and check in with your printed ticket confirmation then you get your wristband and you're free to go on the floor. The lines to get in can get very long though but they tend to move pretty quickly. Wait times for popular brands is expected and it always amuses me when people get mad about it. When you're dealing with hundreds of people trying to do exactly what you're doing (buy stuff at a discount) then you have to know that quick just won't exist. I'm not the most patient person but I also know what I'm getting myself in to when attending open trade shows like IMATS so I plan accordingly lol. LC, SugarPill, ABH, OCC, Sigma, and Make Up For Ever are always going to be long wait times. Others will too but those are always guaranteed to have a crowd. If a brand is new to the show and has a great following already chances are they will have long lines and may sellout of what you want. That's one thing people complain about but they have to consider the sheer volume of people attending and the popularity of certain things. If it's something you really want then you need to make it a priority to go to those booths first. Just wish more people saw the whole picture when it comes to attending these shows. But...IMATS definitely needs to get more organized with the shows too. As they grow in popularity they need to revise the way they execute the shows.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> She was know from when she was doing her glitters/pigments and then there was drama over a whole set of stuff. To be honest, I think she got popular from the drama. The velvetines I think have pushed her further ahead for sure. ABH just got added to the exhibitor list this week and their booths are almost next to each other. I feel like that is such a bad idea. That corner of the center is going to be mental.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> ...


  Thanks for all the responses guys. It's just baffling to me. I recently made a comment regarding the release of riot and why she hasn't said anything. Then all of a sudden a slew of lime crime bodyguards started to verbally attack me. Afterwards I was blocked. That was ridiculous. If I own a business and had customers asking questions whether it be face to face or online I would be very cautious on how I or my team respond to them. Word of mouth can make or break a business. I had an okay experience with lime crime the first time I ordered Pansy. It was delivered to me in a week and I really liked the product. But all of this afterwards is like, wow. All the hype as dwindled for me after that just like it has for jordans. When you get to really see the person behind the brand and how they really are, it becomes a game changer.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. It's just baffling to me. I recently made a comment regarding the release of riot and why she hasn't said anything. Then all of a sudden a slew of lime crime bodyguards started to verbally attack me. Afterwards I was blocked. That was ridiculous. If I own a business and had customers asking questions whether it be face to face or online I would be very cautious on how I or my team respond to them. Word of mouth can make or break a business. I had an okay experience with lime crime the first time I ordered Pansy. It was delivered to me in a week and I really liked the product. But all of this afterwards is like, wow. All the hype as dwindled for me after that just like it has for jordans. When you get to really see the person behind the brand and how they really are, it becomes a game changer.


I completely understand how you're feeling. If I had negative experiences with her and the brand myself that would completely change my views since it's something I personal I had happen. I have that less than positive view when it comes to ABH (although it's related to their CS only). I'm just surprised that I haven't had the kind of backlash from the company that others have said they had when they said anything that Doe doesn't agree with. Even when I wrote a negative comment on one of my reviews (nothing scathing but it was clearly written to express my view that something was a negative about the product or packaging) Doe responded via tweet in a very professional and positive way. But it seems like others are saying that's not the norm for Doe. There's nothing about me that should garner different treatment from Doe so I'm curious as to why I've been so lucky lol.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I completely understand how you're feeling. If I had negative experiences with her and the brand myself that would completely change my views since it's something I personal I had happen. I have that less than positive view when it comes to ABH (although it's related to their CS only). I'm just surprised that I haven't had the kind of backlash from the company that others have said they had when they said anything that Doe doesn't agree with. Even when I wrote a negative comment on one of my reviews (nothing scathing but it was clearly written to express my view that something was a negative about the product or packaging) Doe responded via tweet in a very professional and positive way. But it seems like others are saying that's not the norm for Doe. There's nothing about me that should garner different treatment from Doe so I'm curious as to why I've been so lucky lol.


  I wish I had that luck with her. I wanted to buy more of her stuff but I'm definitely taking my dollars elsewhere. As a matter of fact I took the cash that I put aside for Venus and bought the bobbi brown bronze glow. The glow will keep my mind off of Venus. lol. At least I hope so. I know everyone will have me drooling with their swatches of both venus and riot.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 2, 2015)

credit to user and that's her blog too. meh def passing. reminds me of a mac mystical color, which I like but don't wear often. edit - she's really fair, as am I- mystical is kind of dark on me


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> @shars--the only brick n mortar urban outfitters that sells LC is in Herald Square across the street from Macy's (35th street entrance). FYI, ppl are GROSS with the product on the shelves (they test the new ones and put it back in the box on the shelf instead of using the provided tester)...I always take what I need from the backstock stored in the bottom drawers.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I definitely will be trying this combination!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a stunning combo


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> You only get in one line in NY. Either the General Admission line or the Pro Cardholders line. Once you get up to the counter and check in with your printed ticket confirmation then you get your wristband and you're free to go on the floor. The lines to get in can get very long though but they tend to move pretty quickly. Wait times for popular brands is expected and it always amuses me when people get mad about it. When you're dealing with hundreds of people trying to do exactly what you're doing (buy stuff at a discount) then you have to know that quick just won't exist. I'm not the most patient person but I also know what I'm getting myself in to when attending open trade shows like IMATS so I plan accordingly lol. LC, SugarPill, ABH, OCC, Sigma, and Make Up For Ever are always going to be long wait times. Others will too but those are always guaranteed to have a crowd. If a brand is new to the show and has a great following already chances are they will have long lines and may sellout of what you want. That's one thing people complain about but they have to consider the sheer volume of people attending and the popularity of certain things. If it's something you really want then you need to make it a priority to go to those booths first. Just wish more people saw the whole picture when it comes to attending these shows. But...IMATS definitely needs to get more organized with the shows too. As they grow in popularity they need to revise the way they execute the shows.


  I don't mind waiting depending on the line but I agree that people have a distorted view. Thankfully most of the youtube reviews Ive watched, people were pretty realistic about what to expect so I'm hoping my game plan works out. I've got a decent list of MUFE stuff I want so I'll probably head there first. I have tickets for Sat and Sun anyways so I'll have 2 chances provided stock is still available. I feel you need to write a book called IMATS 101 lol. The amount of tips you've given me haha


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't mind waiting depending on the line but I agree that people have a distorted view. Thankfully most of the youtube reviews Ive watched, people were pretty realistic about what to expect so I'm hoping my game plan works out. I've got a decent list of MUFE stuff I want so I'll probably head there first. I have tickets for Sat and Sun anyways so I'll have 2 chances provided stock is still available. I feel you need to write a book called IMATS 101 lol. The amount of tips you've given me haha


 If they run out of something you want at the MUFE booth they usually have the same discount at the Times Square Boutique during the show weekend. Just something to keep in mind. It's also a major plus if you have your wish list already made out for the booths.  Some booths hand out papers for you to write down what you want and that will get you through the madness that much easier. MUFE, Inglot, and OCC are 3 booths that do that. There are a few others too.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 2, 2015)

@butterflyeyes I'm not necessarily in the convo, but THANK YOU for all the IMATS tips!! This is my first year going and I have all my lists made out, but it's good to know a little more of what to expect.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> @butterflyeyes I'm not necessarily in the convo, but THANK YOU for all the IMATS tips!! This is my first year going and I have all my lists made out, but it's good to know a little more of what to expect.


 
  Feeling the same way! lol That Sunday will be my first IMATS and I am SOOOO excited @[email protected]


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Feeling the same way! lol That Sunday will be my first IMATS and I am SOOOO excited @[email protected]


Me too! I got a Saturday ticket, but I'm thinking about getting a Sunday one, too! I think I might be overwhelmed on Saturday and need to go back on a mission on Sunday. HAHA


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> @butterflyeyes  I'm not necessarily in the convo, but THANK YOU for all the IMATS tips!! This is my first year going and I have all my lists made out, but it's good to know a little more of what to expect.


No problem lol. If you can definitely stick around to see the competitions. It's always some amazing artistry taking place.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> No problem lol. If you can definitely stick around to see the competitions. It's always some amazing artistry taking place.


Oh most definitely! I want to experience it all! The main reason I wanted to go to IMATS is to see/meet Kevin James Bennett and see a few seminars… then the discounts!! haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Me too! I got a Saturday ticket, but I'm thinking about getting a Sunday one, too! I think I might be overwhelmed on Saturday and need to go back on a mission on Sunday. HAHA
> I got Sunday originally thought I had school Saturday. But my college is closed that weekk (duh moment for me) and now i can't get a Saturday.
> U should get a Sunday too
> 
> ...


  I am so excited @[email protected]


----------



## stormborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow. I was so amped about Riot but these swatches are killing that real quick. Especially that last one. I thought it was going to be more brown/earthy.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I got Sunday originally thought I had school Saturday. But my college is closed that weekk (duh moment for me) and now i can't get a Saturday.
> U should get a Sunday too
> 
> I need a Saturday one :/ merp... but I don't have a pro card
> ...


Hopefully you can. I saw last year when it got closer time to the event, people started selling their Saturday ticket. Hopefully you get one!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 2, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. It's just baffling to me. I recently made a comment regarding the release of riot and why she hasn't said anything. Then all of a sudden a slew of lime crime bodyguards started to verbally attack me. Afterwards I was blocked. That was ridiculous. If I own a business and had customers asking questions whether it be face to face or online I would be very cautious on how I or my team respond to them. Word of mouth can make or break a business. I had an okay experience with lime crime the first time I ordered Pansy. It was delivered to me in a week and I really liked the product. But all of this afterwards is like, wow. All the hype as dwindled for me after that just like it has for jordans. When you get to really see the person behind the brand and how they really are, it becomes a game changer.


  Her stans are animals. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I got Sunday originally thought I had school Saturday. But my college is closed that weekk (duh moment for me) and now i can't get a Saturday.
> U should get a Sunday too
> 
> I need a Saturday one :/ merp... but I don't have a pro card
> ...


  I saw someone say that if you know someone who does have a pro card, they may still be able to buy you a ticket as their guest. Maybe you guys can try that if you know anyone.

  Alex, my friend and I are going on the Saturday so if you want to meet up we can, and we can take advantage of the buddy system. We're also going on the Sunday and another friend who couldn't get a Saturday ticket will be there so it'll be loads of fun. I'd be happy to grab on Sunday anything you miss on the Saturday as well.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll be at IMATS too! My first time! I'm going on Saturday!


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Say what? Maybe I should just go to the Times Square Boutique altogether and skip their line at IMATS lol. I have my basics list ready but I did want to swatch the foundations to make sure the number I think I am is correct. We get in to NY on the Thursday so maybe I can swatch in a Sephora or something prior to the show. Thanks again for your many comments! You have been such an amazing help! For Inglot I have my list written down too as well as for Sugarpill and Morphe so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds good to me!!! I'll PM you when it gets closer time. It'd be awesome to meet some wonderful Specktra ladies!


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I'll be at IMATS too! My first time! I'm going on Saturday!


Woot woot!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2015)

So apparently "soon" really isn't soon


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So apparently "soon" really isn't soon


 
  Watch her delay this all the way up until IMATS.  To throw everyone into a frenzy (as if we arent already are).


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> She was know from when she was doing her glitters/pigments and then there was drama over a whole set of stuff. To be honest, I think she got popular from the drama. The velvetines I think have pushed her further ahead for sure. ABH just got added to the exhibitor list this week and their booths are almost next to each other. I feel like that is such a bad idea. That corner of the center is going to be mental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Da hell?!  Im sorry this happened to you.  How petty and unnecessary!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So apparently "soon" really isn't soon


uuuuhh


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Da hell?!  Im sorry this happened to you.  How petty and unnecessary!


  Don't be sorry. I actually say that it was a blessing in deguise. I was able to save my coins to get other things that I wanted off my list. Yes I was pissed off the first night but than I read what you wrote, "can't trust someone with no eyebrows" ROTFLMAO!!! That really made my day. Why the heck am I trippin over this person with no eyebrows??? Lol!! For now I am sooooo over it. When it does come out I'll get it if I still want it but really I doubt that will be the case.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So apparently "soon" really isn't soon


  LOL!!! Now tell me what the hell takes time for a product you already released (Venus)???? She is a trip. I am pretty sure her customers are getting pissed right about now. Especially seeing IG'ers wearing Riot with no indication when it will be available to the public.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So apparently "soon" really isn't soon


  Oh help me Jesus. That is such a bullshit, cop out answer.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! Coming soon and in production are two completely different things! Its gonna be months before they probably get the products in. If I wasn't really wanting the products Id be so done.  Didn't the no eyebrow girl say it was coming out this week? Like where do these people get their information from?


----------



## slowlikehoney (Feb 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So apparently "soon" really isn't soon


  She definitely has a different definition of what "soon" means.

  It's a shame that I still like Riot because otherwise I would have been completely over it already.


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Watch her delay this all the way up until IMATS.  To throw everyone into a frenzy (as if we arent already are).


  I bet that's what is going to happen. Unnecessary drama. That corner with the LimeCrime stall and the ABH booth I will now be avoiding like the plague!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> She is ridiculous! I bet that's what is going to happen. Unnecessary drama. That corner with the LimeCrime stall and the ABH booth I will now be avoiding like the plague!


Honestly....that area is going to be slammed pack regardless of if this release happens now or then lol. I hope it releases before then though....I really don't want to stand in their line at IMATS unless I go to it on pro night and the line isn't out of the door. Otherwise...I can wait to order it and the few other items I want. Just think maybe they shouldn't have sent so many IGers Riot when they knew they weren't ready to release it. :shrugs:


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Honestly....that area is going to be slammed pack regardless of if this release happens now or then lol. I hope it releases before then though....I really don't want to stand in their line at IMATS unless I go to it on pro night and the line isn't out of the door. Otherwise...I can wait to order it and the few other items I want. Just think maybe they shouldn't have sent so many IGers Riot when they knew they weren't ready to release it.


  So true! Even if they sent them out for wear reviews, they should have at least made it a part of the agreement that the IG users wouldn't release pics etc. until close to the actual release date. All the other brands do it!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 3, 2015)

She is ridiculous. But she's not losing enough revenue to change her ways, so...


----------



## prettyungthang (Feb 3, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> That sounds good to me!!! I'll PM you when it gets closer time. It'd be awesome to meet some wonderful Specktra ladies


 @Shars  and @alexisweaver  can i please join you ladies on saturday? this is my first time going as well and i'm alone


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 4, 2015)

I saw this on the dupethat instagram and luckily screencapped it cause when I went to look for it to link it here, it was gone. I'm not sure why because the person mentioned has a private profile so...I don't know. But either way I thought people might be interested.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So apparently "soon" really isn't soon


  I am done with Lime Crime. I like Riot but I don't have to have it. That sounds like a quickly worded statement that she was told to make to settle down the growing chorus of criticism.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> She is ridiculous! I bet that's what is going to happen. Unnecessary drama. That corner with the LimeCrime stall and the ABH booth I will now be avoiding like the plague!


  I will be avoiding her booth at IMATS like the plaque too. She is an awful businesswoman. She needs to learn how to manage expectations with her customers.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 4, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I saw this on the dupethat instagram and luckily screencapped it cause when I went to look for it to link it here, it was gone. I'm not sure why because the person mentioned has a private profile so...I don't know. But either way I thought people might be interested.


 
  Hmm.  This only makes sense to do if one has Cashmere and Suedeberry already.  I dont have either, so it doesnt make sense for me to spend $40 to dupe a $20 product.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 4, 2015)

I still want the Venus palette.  If it doesnt come back in stock at Naimies or UO or even LC themselves before IMATS...ill be there bright and early--which I was planning on doing anyway cuz I wanna shop and then leave in time for brunch!

  Plus I kinda want that bright lime green shopping bag from IMATS I saw everyone with last year...


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 4, 2015)

prettyungthang said:


> @Shars  and @alexisweaver  can i please join you ladies on saturday? this is my first time going as well and i'm alone


Yeah! Let's do this. It'll be fun!

Is there a thread yet for IMATS NY 2015?


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 4, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I still want the Venus palette.  If it doesnt come back in stock at Naimies or UO or even LC themselves before IMATS...ill be there bright and early--which I was planning on doing anyway cuz I wanna shop and then leave in time for brunch!








 That bag is cute! I think I want the Sugarpill one the most.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I still want the Venus palette.  If it doesnt come back in stock at Naimies or UO or even LC themselves before IMATS...ill be there bright and early--which I was planning on doing anyway cuz I wanna shop and then leave in time for brunch!
> 
> Plus I kinda want that bright lime green shopping bag from IMATS I saw everyone with last year...


  I want it too, but kind of feel like it's dupeable enough with some MAC shades.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 4, 2015)

I tried that combo for work the other day because I just happen to have both. Its very pretty and quite similar but if you don't already own both...


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 4, 2015)

How annoying. I'm waiting for the cashmere restock. She is laughing all the way to the bank, even with these lackluster business practices. Shame!


----------



## stormborn (Feb 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am done with Lime Crime. I like Riot but I don't have to have it. That sounds like a quickly worded statement that she was told to make to settle down the growing chorus of criticism.


  Lol what got me was the passive aggressive smiley. :lol:


----------



## jenise (Feb 4, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I saw this on the dupethat instagram and luckily screencapped it cause when I went to look for it to link it here, it was gone. I'm not sure why because the person mentioned has a private profile so...I don't know. But either way I thought people might be interested.


  Ouu interesting! I have both, definitely gonna try it  





stormborn said:


> Lol what got me was the passive aggressive smiley. :lol:


  Yes!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Yeah! Let's do this. It'll be fun!
> 
> Is there a thread yet for IMATS NY 2015?


  For sure. There isn't one for 2015 but some of us have been posting in the 2014 one. There's a good set of tips and what not in that one.


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So apparently "soon" really isn't soon


  At this point I'm expecting the last day of December 2015. I'm over it


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

I thought the Velvetines were transfer proof? (Or am I thinking of something else)I just gave someone a kiss and they got a pretty dark lip print of Wicked on their cheek. :/ I also have quite a bit on my straw.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I thought the Velvetines were transfer proof? (Or am I thinking of something else)I just gave someone a kiss and they got a pretty dark lip print of Wicked on their cheek. :/ I also have quite a bit on my straw.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:


It's not funny,Buddy! :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's not funny,Buddy!


  I cant stop!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You had to test it, didnt you!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I cant stop!!   You had to test it, didnt you!!


It's sounds more  than it actually was. :lol:


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I thought the Velvetines were transfer proof? (Or am I thinking of something else)I just gave someone a kiss and they got a pretty dark lip print of Wicked on their cheek. :/ I also have quite a bit on my straw.


  I have Utopia and don't have any transfer with it? Maybe you were eating something will oil in it? Oily foods will break down the product.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have Utopia and don't have any transfer with it? Maybe you were eating something will oil in it? Oily foods will break down the product.


No, just had an unsweetened tea in a cup that I was sipping through a straw.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I thought the Velvetines were transfer proof? (Or am I thinking of something else)I just gave someone a kiss and they got a pretty dark lip print of Wicked on their cheek. :/ I also have quite a bit on my straw.


  Did you use a liner or use multiple layers? If so, the liner will transfer, but not the lipstick. And if you ised multiple layers, some the non-transferabilitiness lol lessens due to many layers. But I've never had any tranfer of the lipsticks, just liner.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Did you use a liner or use multiple layers? If so, the liner will transfer, but not the lipstick. And if you ised multiple layers, some the non-transferabilitiness lol lessens due to many layers. But I've never had any tranfer of the lipsticks, just liner.


No liner,I did do a second layer though after the first dried because I wanted it a bit darker.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 4, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I saw this on the dupethat instagram and luckily screencapped it cause when I went to look for it to link it here, it was gone. I'm not sure why because the person mentioned has a private profile so...I don't know. But either way I thought people might be interested.


  The combo does look like Riot from what we have seen. Im waiting to get Pansy and Cashmere from Urban Outfitters but once I do (if I dont get riot) i will definitely just mix them


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Yeah! Let's do this. It'll be fun!   Is there a thread yet for IMATS NY 2015?


  There isn't one. Why don't you start it. You lead and we will all follow.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> At this point I'm expecting the last day of December 2015. I'm over it


  Not that soon. :lulz:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I want it too, but kind of feel like it's dupeable enough with some MAC shades. :shrugs:


  I agree. The shade does not look that unique. It's pretty but there is nothing unusual about it.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> No liner,I did do a second layer though after the first dried because I wanted it a bit darker.


  Primer?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Primer?


No, I was kinda wanting to try it out on it's own to see how it went. I'll try a primer and liner with it on Saturday and see how it goes.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> No, I was kinda wanting to try it out on it's own to see how it went. I'll try a primer and liner with it on Saturday and see how it goes.


  Don't do a primer! Primers don't work with the liquid lipsticks! That's why i was asking if you had worn one, maybe thinking that was the problem.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Don't do a primer! Primers don't work with the liquid lipsticks! That's why i was asking if you had worn one, maybe thinking that was the problem.


Oh okay!  I'll skip the primer then and just try a liner. Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh okay!  I'll skip the primer then and just try a liner. Thanks!


  :winkiss:


----------



## Shleeface (Feb 6, 2015)

Another IGer with Riot.... Still no release date. W. T. F.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 6, 2015)

I want Riot DAMNIT!!!


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm about to just give up on EVER getting the Venus palette


----------



## HIC93 (Feb 6, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> I'm about to just give up on EVER getting the Venus palette


I want Venus but i reckon it will make me look like I have seriooooouuus pink eye


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Feb 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I want Venus but i reckon it will make me look like I have seriooooouuus pink eye


  I'm sure it will look beautiful  every photo I've seen of people wearing it it looks gorrrrge. I would wear it even IF it made me look like I had pink eye hahahhaha


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 6, 2015)

When, Lime Crime, whennnn?

  All this waiting sucks!


----------



## Nuke (Feb 6, 2015)

Glad to see I'm not the only one confused by the waiting and lack of communication... 
  The sad thing is even once Riot is released, I'm preparing myself for disappointment in the site crashing/it selling out way too soon/etc.


----------



## HIC93 (Feb 6, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> I'm sure it will look beautiful  every photo I've seen of people wearing it it looks gorrrrge. I would wear it even IF it made me look like I had pink eye hahahhaha


  Thank you!! Haha    Stop enabling me


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nuke said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one confused by the waiting and lack of communication...  The sad thing is even once Riot is released, I'm preparing myself for disappointment in the site crashing/it selling out way too soon/etc.


  I am with you. Norvina posted a new shade of the anastasia liquid lipsticks the other day on instagram asking to help name it. I thought it looked similar to riot.


----------



## Nuke (Feb 6, 2015)

@samanthadee1688 - I would be more excited for that if I wasn't unimpressed with the ABH liquid lipsticks I bought... I sent all four back  i was so excited for them, too. So far Lime Crime is my favorite liquid lipstick formula (I've tried KVD's also, and I like them but not as much) so it's a bummer they're always out of stock...


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nuke said:


> @samanthadee1688  - I would be more excited for that if I wasn't unimpressed with the ABH liquid lipsticks I bought... I sent all four back  i was so excited for them, too. So far Lime Crime is my favorite liquid lipstick formula (I've tried KVD's also, and I like them but not as much) so it's a bummer they're always out of stock...


  I havent tried any of the Anastasia. What did you dislike about them? I was waiting for them to release bambi.


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 6, 2015)

Shleeface said:


> Another IGer with Riot.... Still no release date. W. T. F.


  it looks different in every pic we see. i'm not liking this one as much


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 6, 2015)

i like KVD's better than Lime Crime but i do love the unusual colors LC has


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I want Riot DAMNIT!!!


  I'm just getting tired of checking constantly hoping we get some information. I've been wanting to get venus for awhile and riot is so pretty! I'm hoping it's soon and that if we have to wait I hope she restocks all the other velvetines cause I want Wicked too.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 6, 2015)

I love love love cashmere! I tried it for the first time a couple days ago and its beautiful.. its a nude that doesnt make me look like a ghost. lol I cant wait till riot comes out then I can finally order pansy!


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 6, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> I havent tried any of the Anastasia. What did you dislike about them? I was waiting for them to release bambi.


I bought ABH Heathers and Spicy when they first released. Heathers was amazing! It stayed on, applied smoothly, no problems with wear after about 5-6 hours. But the first time I wore Spicy it was patchy, took forever to dry and it started peeling off my lips in little chunks after only an hour! I hadn't even eaten with it on yet and my lips looked so gross. I decided to give it another try and the second time it did ok. Took four coats to get full coverage on my lips but it didn't start peeling like it did the first time.

  It was hard to believe both lippies came from the same company. I was so annoyed.


----------



## Shleeface (Feb 7, 2015)

In case anyone was interested, www.pinupgirlclothing.com has all of their Limecrime products in clearance and discounted to 40%.  No velvetines left but a pretty good selection of the regular lipsticks and liquid liners.  Their shipping is pretty outrageous though, so I'd either plan to pick up a few products, or a cute new dress with whatever you pick out.  It's a good excuse to get some of the less wearable colors you may have been thinking about, since they're down to about $10.


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone see this on IG?   (Sorry if the formatting is off, uploading from my phone)


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


>


  Interesting....


----------



## HIC93 (Feb 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Anyone see this on IG?   (Sorry if the formatting is off, uploading from my phone)


  I've just done a little Insta stalk and apparently 'Chariot' was renamed as Riot, meaning one of the other ones could be Pansy before it was renamed? The others are a mystery though!!! X


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


>


  Blue Velvet!!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 8, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I've just done a little Insta stalk and apparently 'Chariot' was renamed as Riot, meaning one of the other ones could be Pansy before it was renamed? The others are a mystery though!!! X


 I feel like Tarot would be a good name for Pansy if they were renamed. I'm interested in seeing Blue Velvet the most. Wonder what colour Opera would be...


----------



## HIC93 (Feb 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I feel like Tarot would be a good name for Pansy if they were renamed. I'm interested in seeing Blue Velvet the most. Wonder what colour Opera would be...


 You read my mind girl!! I was thinking Pansy-Tarot! That means at least two new ones... X


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 8, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> You read my mind girl!! I was thinking Pansy-Tarot! That means at least two new ones... X


Yeah  maybe it's because my tarot deck is purple but that's the colour I associate with them haha. Looking forward to seeing if these are revealed!


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 8, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> You read my mind girl!! I was thinking Pansy-Tarot! That means at least two new ones... X


I hope these new ones (including Riot) will be released soon!! My interest has really been tainted by the way they are handling the Riot delay.


  But if Doe Deere wants to apologize by releasing three velvetines instead of one, I'll be all over that!!! LOL


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I hope these new ones (including Riot) will be released soon!! My interest has really been tainted by the way they are handling the Riot delay.
> 
> 
> But if Doe Deere wants to apologize by releasing three velvetines instead of one, I'll be all over that!!! LOL


  Oh please lol. ole girl is gonna release the other two colors in quantities of 20 like 7 months from now -_-


----------



## HIC93 (Feb 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I hope these new ones (including Riot) will be released soon!! My interest has really been tainted by the way they are handling the Riot delay.   But if Doe Deere wants to apologize by releasing three velvetines instead of one, I'll be all over that!!! LOL


  Lol Xenia will be so pissed that it's leaked that she'll throw a massive tantrum on Instagram and probably never release them!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 8, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Oh please lol. ole girl is gonna release the other two colors in quantities of 20 like 7 months from now -_-
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *HIC93*
> 
> ...


She really needs to get over herself! She shouldn't be running a business with her attitude track record


----------



## HIC93 (Feb 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> She really needs to get over herself! She shouldn't be running a business with her attitude track record





jaymuse said:


> She really needs to get over herself! She shouldn't be running a business with her attitude track record


 True!! I've read loads of bad stuff about her now. There are so many liquid lipstick brands now that she needs an edge over the competition and her attitude isn't doing her any favours!! X


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 8, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> True!! I've read loads of bad stuff about her now. There are so many liquid lipstick brands now that she needs an edge over the competition and her attitude isn't doing her any favours!! X


 I've only heard about her getting upset with bloggers like Temptalia not saying good stuff but I'm sure there's lots of tantrums. She has a reputation


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 8, 2015)

Ugh who knows when.....


----------



## slowlikehoney (Feb 8, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


>


  Hm. That's what that other girl said about last week and nothing happened, but who really knows, maybe this week will be different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's becoming one of those "I'll believe it when I see it" type of deals.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah I really wonder if their gonna be giving any info about it soon. Hope so....


----------



## slowlikehoney (Feb 8, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Yeah I really wonder if their gonna be giving any info about it soon. Hope so....


  That would be nice! This is what she said a couple of days ago in her Instagram comments, _"We never promised a specific release date. When we have it, it will be announced - as per usual."_ I mean, she didn't give a specific date but she did say it would be here at the end of January...

  It's just not very useful information.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 8, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> That would be nice! This is what she said a couple of days ago in her Instagram comments, _"We never promised a specific release date. When we have it, it will be announced - as per usual."_ I mean, she didn't give a specific date but she did say it would be here at the end of January...  It's just not very useful information.


  She's so full of it! When you say, in December, that it's coming next month, that's being specific. And here we are beginning the second week of February and it's still in production after weeks of saying it's "coming soon". Eff that!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 8, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Oh please lol. ole girl is gonna release the other two colors in quantities of 20 like 7 months from now -_-


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 8, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> That would be nice! This is what she said a couple of days ago in her Instagram comments, _"We never promised a specific release date. When we have it, it will be announced - as per usual."_ I mean, she didn't give a specific date but she did say it would be here at the end of January...
> 
> It's just not very useful information.


  Now she is just is just being a *&^@$. She did give a specfic date. I believe most of us can make out what is meant my "the end of January" which is what she stated many times. Her arrogance is nauseating to say the least.


----------



## Shars (Feb 9, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Now she is just is just being a *&^@$. She did give a specfic date. I believe most of us can make out what is meant my "the end of January" which is what she stated many times. *Her arrogance is nauseating to say the least. *








 I think customers would more appreciate her being honest and saying something like, we encountered some unexpected issues in production and are hoping to get them rectified, blah blah blah. We will let you know a firm release date as soon as practicable. She is just a twat when it comes to customer service. She should just hire someone to handle the social media element of her business.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> :werd:  I think customers would more appreciate her being honest and saying something like, we encountered some unexpected issues in production and are hoping to get them rectified, blah blah blah. We will let you know a firm release date as soon as practicable. She is just a twat when it comes to customer service. She should just hire someone to handle the social media element of her business.


  She's extremely arrogant,thats something that's no surprise. She could give more information or at least have someone on her team handle the updates. She continues to act all high and mighty and lie. "Yes you put up a release date...now it's been almost two weeks from now" if you apologize to your customers and be nice about letting us know,no'one would even care what your doing in your spare time....geesh


----------



## missbritt225 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm going to put my hopes into getting Jeffree Star's new velour lipstick in unicorn blood. It is gorgeous. I wasn't too impressed with the recent swatches of riot anyways.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 9, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> She's extremely arrogant,thats something that's no surprise. She could give more information or at least have someone on her team handle the updates. She continues to act all high and mighty and lie. "Yes you put up a release date...now it's been almost two weeks from now" if you apologize to your customers and be nice about letting us know,no'one would even care what your doing in your spare time....geesh


  I think she needs to learn to be less arrogant and just offer us some sort of communication.
  If there's a delay, just let us know so we aren't all pissed and wondering if we will miss out when it releases.
  I would rather know it doesn't come out until months from now, than wait anxiously for a date that is random... 
  I don't even want it anymore because of her attitude. >.<


----------



## jenise (Feb 9, 2015)

missbritt225 said:


> I'm going to put my hopes into getting Jeffree Star's new velour lipstick in unicorn blood. It is gorgeous. I wasn't too impressed with the recent swatches of riot anyways.


 It's so pretty! But I don't like Jeffree star haha


----------



## missbritt225 (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't like him either but I cant pass up this one purchase I plan to make. It's sooo pretty.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think she needs to learn to be less arrogant and just offer us some sort of communication. If there's a delay, just let us know so we aren't all pissed and wondering if we will miss out when it releases. I would rather know it doesn't come out until months from now, than wait anxiously for a date that is random...  I don't even want it anymore because of her attitude. >.<


  Im getting to that point...why bother spending all that time to hype up something with no information...ugh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 9, 2015)

So I just called Naimies....and they are not offering the pro discount on Lime Crime anymore.
  I spoke to a few people there and word is "the Lime Crime owner Doe, doesn't want us to provide the discount anymore"


----------



## jenise (Feb 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I just called Naimies....and they are not offering the pro discount on Lime Crime anymore. I spoke to a few people there and word is "the Lime Crime owner Doe, doesn't want us to provide the discount anymore"


 Ridiculous!


----------



## Shars (Feb 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I just called Naimies....and they are not offering the pro discount on Lime Crime anymore.
> I spoke to a few people there and word is "the Lime Crime owner Doe, doesn't want us to provide the discount anymore"








 Not surprised!
  I bet she'll be the one booth at IMATS not offering discount on her products either.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I just called Naimies....and they are not offering the pro discount on Lime Crime anymore.
> I spoke to a few people there and word is "the Lime Crime owner Doe, doesn't want us to provide the discount anymore"


  LOLOLOLOLOL!!!! I am laughing because the audacity of this chick!!???!!! It's like she is doing everything in her power push away her customers. Pro discounts are for the MUA's who help advertise your products and she is just crapping on them like...

     I am not anxious for the release of any of her products anymore. I am more anxious to see the next stunt she's going to pull on her customers. Its actually entertaining to watch now like a train wreck you can't turn your head away from.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I just called Naimies....and they are not offering the pro discount on Lime Crime anymore.
> I spoke to a few people there and word is "the Lime Crime owner Doe, doesn't want us to provide the discount anymore"


  Thats crappy! Not even surprised!



  I legit had a dream yesterday that I went into Naimies (..Im in Canada) and only managed to get my hands on a few LC and Dose Of Colours stuff, including Blue Velvet, hahaha


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I just called Naimies....and they are not offering the pro discount on Lime Crime anymore. I spoke to a few people there and word is "the Lime Crime owner Doe, doesn't want us to provide the discount anymore"


 Saw someone posted this last week on IG. I always get a little pouty when a brand doesn't want to give some sort of pro discount lol. In general, pros tend to make larger purchases at one time and the advertising the brand gets when clients want to know what products were used so they can buy them on the consumer level is priceless. I guess it's being spoiled but it really only bugs me when a brand has a pro discount program and then abruptly stops it. I'd rather they make the requirements more strict to ensure only legit pros qualify than to completely scrap it (we all know there are a ton of people with a MAC pro card that probably shouldn't actually have it lol).   





Shars said:


> :nono:  Not surprised! I bet she'll be the one booth at IMATS not offering discount on her products either.


 Her booth is already like that...well with some of her products (mainly the Velvetines) and the few items she does discount are only at 10% I think.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 9, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Her booth is already like that...well with some of her products (mainly the Velvetines) and the few items she does discount are only at 10% I think.


  I think the Velvetines are the most wanted items from LC, it'd be nice for a lil discount. Seems a lil greedy


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 9, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Saw someone posted this last week on IG. I always get a little pouty when a brand doesn't want to give some sort of pro discount lol. In general, pros tend to make larger purchases at one time and the advertising the brand gets when clients want to know what products were used so they can buy them on the consumer level is priceless. I guess it's being spoiled but it really only bugs me when a brand has a pro discount program and then abruptly stops it. I*'d rather they make the requirements more strict to ensure only legit pros qualify than to completely scrap it *(we all know there are a ton of people with a MAC pro card that probably shouldn't actually have it lol).   Her booth is already like that...well with some of her products (mainly the Velvetines) and the few items she does discount are only at 10% I think.


  Right!?  So tired of people taking advantage of pro discounts when they aren't pros.


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> *Her booth is already like that...well with some of her products (mainly the Velvetines) and the few items she does discount are only at 10% I think.*


  I remember you said about the Velvetines but I didn't realise the discount on the others was so low. 
  I guess, to be honest, brands aren't really obligated to give discounts (to pros or otherwise) but it's a precedent that's been set and it's a mutually beneficial offer. I agree though that it's too easy for some people who aren't really MUAs (whether pro or freelance) and they've abused the system.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


>


  Remember the Clueless Witch Collection? When Salem, Black Velvet and Wicked were released?  Some of these names correspond with that theme, so maybe there's a part 2 of that collection possibly in the works or something like that.

  Just my guess!


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 11, 2015)

Ugh this is why I can't stand her and never wanted to get into her products. She just yanks everyone around and is so rude and unprofessional. I love some of the new things that have been coming out (He-LLO Venus!) but ultimately if it feels like a company doesn't care about their customers, I won't be bending over backwards to get it.

  If I walked into a store and Velvetines were there, or maybe if online they had legitimate sales (like black friday) on them, and their website could actually handle the traffic they get, I would totally pick some up. As for now you have to stalk stalk stalk for weeks on end waiting for something to be released then once it is you have to fight the website for hours to get it to let you order, IF it isn't sold out by the time you get through. Ain't nobody got time for that.'

  I mean. Clearly some people do have time (well, patience) for that. But not me.


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 11, 2015)

Doe benefits from the velvetines and Venus bringing LC to the top of their game, and being in high demand. But it won't last. Soon enough their products will be a dime a dozen, available from companies who treat their customers well. I hope Doe gets her head out of her ass before she loses her whole customer base. These few peak years have gone to her head! If she wants to be a lasting company, she will change.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you all see that Mac is coming out with liquid lipsticks  she is just getting more and more competition alot of companies are jumping on the liquid lipstick bandwagon.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 11, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> Doe benefits from the velvetines and Venus bringing LC to the time of their game, and being in high demand. But it won't last. Soon enough their products will be a dime a dozen, available from companies who treat their customers well. I hope Doe gets her head out of her ass before she loses her whole customer base. These few peak years have gone to her head! If she wants to be a lasting company, she will change.


  Yep! Liquid lipsticks have taken off now and many brands are getting on board. She has to be careful how she treats people. The competition is growing


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yep! Liquid lipsticks have taken off now and many brands are getting on board. She has to be careful how she treats people. The competition is growing


  Totally agree! I will say that the Velvetine formula is my favorite liquid lipstick formula, but (comparing amount of product) they are the most expensive on the market thus far, and a lot of brands are coming out regularly with liquid lipsticks and in a wide variety of colors. LC is giving me less and less reason to shop with them.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 11, 2015)

Doe just released this on facebook

  "Sorry for lack of updates, guys. I'm making a lot of necessary changes to the company so that we can serve you better. Thanks for bearing with us! We love you".  XOXO Doe Deere ‪#‎CEO‬ ‪#‎redvelvet‬


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Doe just released this on facebook
> 
> "Sorry for lack of updates, guys. I'm making a lot of necessary changes to the company so that we can serve you better. Thanks for bearing with us! We love you".  XOXO Doe Deere ‪#‎CEO‬ ‪#‎redvelvet‬


  I can't get over that she hashtagged CEO. I dunno. It just rubbs me the wrong way. Is it just me?


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't get over that she hashtagged CEO. I dunno. It just rubbs me the wrong way. Is it just me?


 
Nope, it's not just you. I saw that and just shook my head and kept scrolling.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

And on IG too!   :lmao:


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah now we wait weeks because she came up with some b.s. excuse to delay even further.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Yeah now we wait weeks because she came up with some b.s. excuse to delay even further.


  So busy (posting on IG and FB) making changes!


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So busy (posting on IG and FB) making changes!


  Takes alot out of one's day to post selfie's...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So busy (posting on IG and FB) making changes!





pretty_melody said:


> Takes alot out of one's day to post selfie's...


:haha:


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 12, 2015)

We are about halfway through February now! I thought I'd have Venus and Riot by now...I just want to check the site and see the option to add it to my cart already.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Feb 12, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> We are about halfway through February now! I thought I'd have Venus and Riot by now...I just want to check the site and see the option to add it to my cart already.


  *le sigh* I am with you! I did buy makeup forever m844 the other day so that will help the craving for Venus. I may not even buy it after all. With how long its taking I will probably be over it by the time it launches and just go with similar shades from other brands. I am getting so tired of waiting. Love that she addressed the issue but she still could have given us a realistic date as to when things will be released. I don't understand how Venus is 'in production' yet instagram people have been getting the palette sent out to them for the past few months


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 12, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> We are about halfway through February now! I thought I'd have Venus and Riot by now...I just want to check the site and see the option to add it to my cart already.





samanthadee1688 said:


> *le sigh* I am with you! I did buy makeup forever m844 the other day so that will help the craving for Venus. I may not even buy it after all. With how long its taking I will probably be over it by the time it launches and just go with similar shades from other brands. I am getting so tired of waiting. Love that she addressed the issue but she still could have given us a realistic date as to when things will be released. I don't understand how Venus is 'in production' yet instagram people have been getting the palette sent out to them for the past few months


  Its just really annoying how arrogant she is. Even when they do finally release it,everyone's gonna be on the site for hours trying to get the products


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 12, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Its just really annoying how arrogant she is. Even when they do finally release it,everyone's gonna be on the site for hours trying to get the products


  I hope they are working on getting the site to handle any craziness.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Feb 12, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Its just really annoying how arrogant she is. Even when they do finally release it,everyone's gonna be on the site for hours trying to get the products


 Yeah I'm afraid I won't be able to get it even on the restock.   





KrystalAnne said:


> I am thinking of getting m846, hoping it's close to muse. As tired as I am waiting for it, I want the palette and I will continue to wait for it to be available just because it looks pretty unique to my collection. The wait is just...well, you all know because you're all waiting too! I just hope it's in the next couple of weeks, not pushed back a couple of months.   Yeah, it definitely would be appreciated if she provides a general date, but then again she can say anything and it may not end up being true. She DID say it would be out in January and that didn't happen. So I guess I don't care if she provides a date or not because at this point what does it really mean? I just want it to be available.  Also, I have no idea how Venus is not yet ready but if they are sending them out it kind of sucks. I don't know how PR works but the thing is, the palette has already been released so why prolong that! Are they having issues producing enough? Wonder what exactly is going on over there.  I hope they are working on getting the site to handle any craziness.


  I also was thinking maybe whoever she goes through that actually makes her products she is having issues with? Or maybe she just intentionally produces small batches to create more hype? Who knows but hopefully in the future she gets things together and doesn't keep having these problems.


----------



## Melrose (Feb 12, 2015)

This whole LC thing is... Idk, I'm at a loss for words at this point. I signed up ages ago to be notified if and when products are back in stock but I've never received any emails. I waited months for them to restock wicked and was signed up for that but never  got anything. It's a good thing I just happened to check the site and catch a restock. I've been whining (bitching) about Venus to my hubby for months and on Monday ( my bday) he surprised me with it! He won't divulge how he got his hands on it but I'm guessing he paid some insane amount. I'm gonna try and go through my stash and see if I can find any similar colors if any of you are interested.


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 12, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I am thinking of getting m846, hoping it's close to muse. As tired as I am waiting for it, I want the palette and I will continue to wait for it to be available just because it looks pretty unique to my collection. The wait is just...well, you all know because you're all waiting too! I just hope it's in the next couple of weeks, not pushed back a couple of months.
> 
> Yeah, it definitely would be appreciated if she provides a general date, but then again she can say anything and it may not end up being true. She DID say it would be out in January and that didn't happen. So I guess I don't care if she provides a date or not because at this point what does it really mean? I just want it to be available.
> 
> ...


  I don't know if any of you were able to get your hands on the Sephora and Pantone Marsala Eye pallette, but there were a lot of colors in there that could pass for something Venus-y. The matte and shimmer brick red colors are just incredible


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I don't know if any of you were able to get your hands on the Sephora and Pantone Marsala Eye pallette, but there were a lot of colors in there that could pass for something Venus-y. The matte and shimmer brick red colors are just incredible


  Unfortunately, I slept on that palette thinking it might hang around for a little while longer and now it seems pretty hard to find, too.


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 12, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Unfortunately, I slept on that palette thinking it might hang around for a little while longer and now it seems pretty hard to find, too.


  Seems like a lot of people passed it up =(

  Sometimes I still see one or two lagging in the store. I had to go see it and swatch in person and I was able to get mine in January.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 12, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Well, that is awesome of your hubby to surprise you with Venus! I've been whining about it to my boyfriend as well, haha! All of our significant others are being tortured by the lime crime wait, too!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I slept on that palette thinking it might hang around for a little while longer and now it seems pretty hard to find, too.


 My boyfriend hasn't heard the end of it for well over a month, I come home from work bitching to him about how annoyed I am.​ Him:"Whats wrong sweetie?"​ Me:"I'm just mad right now it's ridiculous"​ Him"Is this about makeup again?"​ Me:"Stupid Lime Crime I'm bitching on the boards right now we're so pissed"​ Him:"Oh..." *rolls eyes*​


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 12, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> My boyfriend hasn't heard the end of it for well over a month, I come home from work bitching to him about how annoyed I am.​ Him:"Whats wrong sweetie?"​ Me:"I'm just mad right now it's ridiculous"​ Him"Is this about makeup again?"​ Me:"Stupid Lime Crime I'm bitching on the boards right now we're so pissed"​ Him:"Oh..." *rolls eyes*​


   Lol! Well, hopefully they can join in on our excitement when we finally can get it.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 12, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> If I had seen it in person, I'm sure I would have picked it up, but it's easier for me to hold back online. Darn, should have went in to swatch it!
> 
> 
> Lol! Well, hopefully they can join in on our excitement when we finally can get it.


Yeah I know he'll be quite happy I hope they restock wicked at some point in the next hundred years too...


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 13, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I am thinking of getting m846, hoping it's close to muse. As tired as I am waiting for it, I want the palette and I will continue to wait for it to be available just because it looks pretty unique to my collection. The wait is just...well, you all know because you're all waiting too! I just hope it's in the next couple of weeks, not pushed back a couple of months.
> 
> Yeah, it definitely would be appreciated if she provides a general date, but then again she can say anything and it may not end up being true. She DID say it would be out in January and that didn't happen. So I guess I don't care if she provides a date or not because at this point what does it really mean? I just want it to be available.
> 
> ...


 
  this is exactly what is irritating me. i have venus and i am annoyed! why do you need to send these out to popular instagram users? people have the palettes- other people already want them! plus, these ig users arent really doing anyone favors. they thank lc and then just use the stuff. i think i only know of one person who swatched riot on her blog- the others just wear it in some pictures. and lc isn't promoting the hashtag or the fact that they sent out some riot velvetines? none of it makes sense to me.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I just called Naimies....and they are not offering the pro discount on Lime Crime anymore.
> I spoke to a few people there and word is "the Lime Crime owner Doe, doesn't want us to provide the discount anymore"


  i have noticed that lc goes out of stock now on the urban outfitters site when they offer promotional codes to general users....


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> this is exactly what is irritating me. i have venus and i am annoyed! why do you need to send these out to popular instagram users? people have the palettes- other people already want them! plus, these ig users arent really doing anyone favors. they thank lc and then just use the stuff. i think i only know of one person who swatched riot on her blog- the others just wear it in some pictures. and lc isn't promoting the hashtag or the fact that they sent out some riot velvetines? none of it makes sense to me.


  The whole IG/YT promotional thing annoys the shit out of me! Yes, i get that companies need to promote their brand, but they can do it on their own page. Now all they do is send almost their entire line to the exact same people, the majority of whom only know how to touch their own face, and wouldn't know how to apply simple eyeliner on someone else even if there was a connect the dots instructional taped to their face. There's definitely something to be said for hard-working artists who support themselves and their kit 100%!  And to keep promoting promoting products that are sold out is super annoying! LC, ABH, they all do it!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> And to keep promoting promoting products that are sold out is super annoying! LC, ABH, they all do it!


 
  you are absolutely right about that. it does annoy me as well that a lot of the girls aren't any sort of makeup experts (not to name names, but i can think of a few who even flat out say that they aren't great at application! why have someone who can't really even apply makeup get your product as a promo? who is that helping?) i understand giving a few of them stuff, but .... i don't know. 


  the other part of it is that so many of them will shill a n y t h i n g you pay them to.....so we have NO idea what a lot of these products are like at all (since they just say whatever is nice!)


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> you are absolutely right about that. it does annoy me as well that a lot of the girls aren't any sort of makeup experts (not to name names, but i can think of a few who even flat out say that they aren't great at application! why have someone who can't really even apply makeup get your product as a promo? who is that helping?) i understand giving a few of them stuff, but .... i don't know.    the other part of it is that so many of them will shill a n y t h i n g you pay them to.....so we have NO idea what a lot of these products are like at all (since they just say whatever is nice!)


  Yup! All it is anymore is one big infomercial!


----------



## Shars (Feb 14, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> you are absolutely right about that. it does annoy me as well that a lot of the girls aren't any sort of makeup experts (not to name names, but i can think of a few who even flat out say that they aren't great at application! why have someone who can't really even apply makeup get your product as a promo? who is that helping?) i understand giving a few of them stuff, but .... i don't know.
> 
> 
> *the other part of it is that so many of them will shill a n y t h i n g you pay them to.....so we have NO idea what a lot of these products are like at all (since they just say whatever is nice!)*


  That is why I don't trust a lot of them. If every single item from a brand is amazing to you, and you don't have even a little issue, I don't trust you. Or if you only got it the day before and love it today. What about next month? lol


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is why I don't trust a lot of them. If every single item from a brand is amazing to you, and you don't have even a little issue, I don't trust you. Or if you only got it the day before and love it today. What about next month? lol


  when the tags are still on it...


----------



## Honi (Feb 14, 2015)

Just throwing this in here for those that have purchased from LC lately, just a heads up. Not certain how credible it is but always good to be on top of things..

  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2vukwy/has_anyone_had_any_instances_of_fraudulent/


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 14, 2015)

Honi said:


> Just throwing this in here for those that have purchased from LC lately, just a heads up. Not certain how credible it is but always good to be on top of things..
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2vukwy/has_anyone_had_any_instances_of_fraudulent/


  Oh wow. I am never buying LC again, that just solidified it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 14, 2015)

Honi said:


> Just throwing this in here for those that have purchased from LC lately, just a heads up. Not certain how credible it is but always good to be on top of things..  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2vukwy/has_anyone_had_any_instances_of_fraudulent/


 Thanks for the info! Very helpful. I always use PayPal when purchaSing online if it is an option most especially on indie makeup brands.


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 14, 2015)

Honi said:


> Just throwing this in here for those that have purchased from LC lately, just a heads up. Not certain how credible it is but always good to be on top of things..
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2vukwy/has_anyone_had_any_instances_of_fraudulent/


LC just keeps getting shadier and shadier ...


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 14, 2015)

Honi said:


> Just throwing this in here for those that have purchased from LC lately, just a heads up. Not certain how credible it is but always good to be on top of things..  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2vukwy/has_anyone_had_any_instances_of_fraudulent/


  um. I did. omg. good thing I had my card reissued after that. I don't know it it was lc but not taking any chances  edit: it happened twice in the period of nov-dec. I ordered Black Friday and once in dec. lc was in the last few transactions both times it happened. very well could be the culprit. i chalked one up to an atm that seemed off to me (had problems with it).... guhhhh. I ordered during the restock but I think I had a temporary card at that point ....


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 14, 2015)

Honi said:


> Just throwing this in here for those that have purchased from LC lately, just a heads up. Not certain how credible it is but always good to be on top of things..  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2vukwy/has_anyone_had_any_instances_of_fraudulent/


  Thank you so much for sharing this. If people want to buy from them either use PayPal for sure or buy a visa gift card to use. Shame.


----------



## stormborn (Feb 14, 2015)

I just saw that on Instagram and checked my account. $300 worth of charges. It was actually only $200 initially but the fkers made another transaction while I was showing my boyfriend my account info! Lol bastards. I'm calling the companies to get the gift cards cancelled ($100x2 for a movie theater and $100 on Starbucks) in the morning. My bank already cancelled my card and is removing the charges but I'll be damned if those fraudsters get a better Vday haul than me! :bump:   P.s. this is pretty much solidifying me not buying riot but cashmere? So gorg. NO REGRETS.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, I think I'm done with them.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Yeah, I think I'm done with them.


 I'm def done after hearing all these horror stories. I'll get stuff at IMATS or any other site that carries her products


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 14, 2015)

stormborn said:


> P.s. this is pretty much solidifying me not buying riot but cashmere? So gorg. NO REGRETS.


Come to think of it ... I had someone purchase 3 Starbucks gift cards around Christmas and I ordered from Lime Crime on Black Friday ....

  But I do quite a bit of online shopping so I couldn't pinpoint the culprit exactly. But I check my bank accounts everyday (b/c I've heard too many stories like this) and I caught it the day it happened and my bank froze the payment while it was still processing.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 15, 2015)

Honi said:


> Just throwing this in here for those that have purchased from LC lately, just a heads up. Not certain how credible it is but always good to be on top of things..  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2vukwy/has_anyone_had_any_instances_of_fraudulent/


  Wow. NEVER again. I am no longer waiting for a restock of the new lipstick. More for the gals that do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 15, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I just saw that on Instagram and checked my account. $300 worth of charges. It was actually only $200 initially but the fkers made another transaction while I was showing my boyfriend my account info! Lol bastards. I'm calling the companies to get the gift cards cancelled ($100x2 for a movie theater and $100 on Starbucks) in the morning. My bank already cancelled my card and is removing the charges but I'll be damned if those fraudsters get a better Vday haul than me! :bump:   P.s. this is pretty much solidifying me not buying riot but cashmere? So gorg. NO REGRETS.


 OMG!!!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 15, 2015)

Well that is just terrible! I wonder how Doe is going to address this!


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm def done after hearing all these horror stories. I'll get stuff at IMATS or any other site that carries her products


  Make sure to remember to pay cash when you do 'cause God knows how secure or not it will be if you pay by card at the booth!


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 15, 2015)

You see now I have to go back and check out my account for any extra charges during the recent restock. There were so many times when I was kicked out and all the items in my carts were gone and I had to start over again. Lord help me if I see any extra charges. I will go insane! I am not going to bother with LC anymore. They are so freakin' shady it's sickening.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm wary about shopping with them now, though. And I'm kind of annoyed that Sephora stopped selling their products, lol.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 15, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## HIC93 (Feb 15, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I'm wary about shopping with them now, though. And I'm kind of annoyed that Sephora stopped selling their products, lol.


 That is a SHOCKING response from a 'company' shes trying to blame it on someone else? Why can't she just accept the fact she has a lot of work and improvements to do.  There must be hundreds of comments from girls saying their data has been stolen!! I paid via PayPal so I hope I'm safe! X


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Feb 15, 2015)

Utterly ridiculous. What a joke of a company.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 15, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I'm wary about shopping with them now, though. And I'm kind of annoyed that Sephora stopped selling their products, lol.


  I am done with Lime Crime. This sounds very carefully worded.  It sounds like it has been vetted with an attorney.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 15, 2015)

The website has been down for quite a bit today...

  And not a fan of that response! I think that the majority of these people would have known if it were part of them shopping with the other companies who've had the hacks, because they should have been notified by them, right? And once these charges started happening, I'm sure their first thought would have probably been, "Oh great, so it turns out that when so &so company was hacked, my information WAS one of the ones that was stolen" or something along those lines. Obviously I can't speak for everyone, but if I had shopped at Home Depot or Target and this happened, my first thought would be to blame it on that incident, not on Lime Crime...so they must have a reason to believe that it was compromised there. Who knows. I'm not an expert on this, but I don't think it's right to throw that out there and try to shove the problem of a customer off onto another company that this customer may or may not have even shopped with.


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 15, 2015)

i wore pansy out for valentines-- its closer to KVD L.U.V. than i expected, but i liked it nonetheless. Makes me mad because i STILL want riot after all this messiness. I read the credit card thread earlier and will def purchase at nastygal or UO, forget LC.


----------



## stormborn (Feb 15, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I'm wary about shopping with them now, though. And I'm kind of annoyed that Sephora stopped selling their products, lol.


  Omg is she SERIOUSLY denying responsibility for this!? I'm shocked (though I shouldn't be).


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 15, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I'm wary about shopping with them now, though. And I'm kind of annoyed that Sephora stopped selling their products, lol.


  hahaha wow... embarrassing. "by the way, other companies got hacked too so it was probably them"-- goodbye DD


----------



## LiliV (Feb 16, 2015)

Have to add to the hacking convo, my card info got stolen. It's funny bc whoever used it used it to purchase video games off Origin.com, and as a gamer I do have an Origin account but always use PayPal on it, so I couldn't figure out how they got my info. Then last night I was on LC's Instagram and saw others mention Origin and was like omg!! It was the card I used for Venus in Dec, the card I used for Cashmere in Jan is fine. This same thing happened to me during the NYX $1.12 sale a few years ago, when a site is flooded with traffic it makes it easy to hack which is why I always try to wait for hype to die down rather than try to force an order through


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 16, 2015)

Not making excuses for LC but hacking happens even to the most reputable of companies. Sadly, it's the crime of today that's harder to trace and the gains are appealing to thieves. If you must use your CC for payments (or debit card) check with your bank to see if they offer a service that generates ghost CC numbers to use for online shopping. They are short term numbers and less likely to be used by thieves because they will expire quickly (some as short as 24 hrs). The money still comes from your real card but it's a way to make online shopping safer. I know Bank Of America does it because I've used the service before in the past (or at least they used to. I'll have to check to see if I can still do it). I've always been super cautious so I've always avoided paying anything on line with my debit card...I just don't want to risk my actual cash being tampered with by some lowlife. Not that I want my CC messed with either but I don't mind going through the process of having a credit line fixed...since it was never physical money in the first place. Just my philosophy though lol


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


  That should have been the first response!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 16, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not making excuses for LC but hacking happens even to the most reputable of companies. Sadly, it's the crime of today that's harder to trace and the gains are appealing to thieves. If you must use your CC for payments (or debit card) check with your bank to see if they offer a service that generates ghost CC numbers to use for online shopping. They are short term numbers and less likely to be used by thieves because they will expire quickly (some as short as 24 hrs). The money still comes from your real card but it's a way to make online shopping safer. I know Bank Of America does it because I've used the service before in the past (or at least they used to. I'll have to check to see if I can still do it). I've always been super cautious so I've always avoided paying anything on line with my debit card...I just don't want to risk my actual cash being tampered with by some lowlife. Not that I want my CC messed with either but I don't mind going through the process of having a credit line fixed...since it was never physical money in the first place. Just my philosophy though lol


  I agree with that - for me, it's the response (or lack thereof) that is off putting to me.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> That should have been the first response!


 Exactly!


----------



## dash4 (Feb 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Have to add to the hacking convo, my card info got stolen. It's funny bc whoever used it used it to purchase video games off Origin.com, and as a gamer I do have an Origin account but always use PayPal on it, so I couldn't figure out how they got my info. Then last night I was on LC's Instagram and saw others mention Origin and was like omg!! It was the card I used for Venus in Dec, the card I used for Cashmere in Jan is fine. This same thing happened to me during the NYX $1.12 sale a few years ago, when a site is flooded with traffic it makes it easy to hack which is why I always try to wait for hype to die down rather than try to forcet  an order through


  holy cow!! This happened to me too!  Same website.. Origin -- a gamer website.  I had NEVER heard of that site before.   I could NOT figure out how someone got my information..

  I bought from Limecrime at the beginning of January.. and I originally thought it might be LC might be the problem.  This solidifies it.

  I have not had my CC info stolen in years and I buy online ALL the time.

  I contacted my bank the same day and they cancelled the card, but since the charge was still in the "pending" stage - and it hadnt gone through.. they dont reimburse.. I was told to wait until it goes through, then contact back for reimbursement.. (which makes sense).. but that damn pending charge stayed on for 2 weeks.. I transferred money from savings in case it went through.. insanity.  I had a feeling it was LC.. now I am convinced.. that is messed up.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> That should have been the first response!


  Yup, when Target was hacked.. They were extremely pro-active about it.  That is how a company should deal with things..but we are talking about LC here..


----------



## LiliV (Feb 16, 2015)

dash4 said:


> holy cow!! This happened to me too!  Same website.. Origin -- a gamer website.  I had NEVER heard of that site before.   I could NOT figure out how someone got my information..  I bought from Limecrime at the beginning of January.. and I originally thought it might be LC might be the problem.  This solidifies it.  I have not had my CC info stolen in years and I buy online ALL the time.  I contacted my bank the same day and they cancelled the card, but since the charge was still in the "pending" stage - and it hadnt gone through.. they dont reimburse.. I was told to wait until it goes through, then contact back for reimbursement.. (which makes sense).. but that damn pending charge stayed on for 2 weeks.. I transferred money from savings in case it went through.. insanity.  I had a feeling it was LC.. now I am convinced.. that is messed up.


  Hope it gets sorted out! If I didn't happen to check the LC Instagram last night I never would have known where the hack came from. Origin, ITunes and Starbucks seem to be the biggest common threads people had charges from  I still love my Lime Crime products and I hope they can fix it soon, I'm not angry at them because I know any site can be hacked  im just like  about my info being stolen. I totally thought it came from my Origin account but that was just a coincidence


----------



## KEvers (Feb 16, 2015)

Omg!! This is the SAME retailer that I found purchases on when talking to my bank! I am not a gamer so I immediately filed a fraud case with my bank. This happened right after I reluctantly made my first purchase with Lime Crime!  I hope DD gets what she has coming to her!!


----------



## KEvers (Feb 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Have to add to the hacking convo, my card info got stolen. It's funny bc whoever used it used it to purchase video games off Origin.com, and as a gamer I do have an Origin account but always use PayPal on it, so I couldn't figure out how they got my info. Then last night I was on LC's Instagram and saw others mention Origin and was like omg!! It was the card I used for Venus in Dec, the card I used for Cashmere in Jan is fine. This same thing happened to me during the NYX $1.12 sale a few years ago, when a site is flooded with traffic it makes it easy to hack which is why I always try to wait for hype to die down rather than try to force an order through


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 16, 2015)

Their IG is on fire!


----------



## KEvers (Feb 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Their IG is on fire!


  I bet the only thing DD is working on is blocking everyone who has concern!


----------



## Haven (Feb 16, 2015)

I ordered cashmere during the January restock. Today I received a fraud alert from my credit card company. Someone tried to fraudulently charge over $5K on my card today. Fortunately it was from sites that I never buy from and for amounts that were outrageous, so my cc company immediately red flagged everything. All of the charges were still pending, and I cancelled my card right away. Therefore I am not liable for any of the charges. No more lime crime for me. DD initial response to all of this and the hassle I went through today has solidified this. Plus the previous scandal was concerning.


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2015)

Haven said:


> I ordered cashmere during the January restock. Today I received a fraud alert from my credit card company. Someone tried to fraudulently charge over $5K on my card today. Fortunately it was from sites that I never buy from and for amounts that were outrageous, so my cc company immediately red flagged everything. All of the charges were still pending, and I cancelled my card right away. Therefore I am not liable for any of the charges. No more lime crime for me. DD initial response to all of this and the hassle I went through today has solidified this. Plus the previous scandal was concerning.


  Wow! $5K!! I'm glad there were able to catch the charges in time. I can't imagine waking up to find my account empty!


----------



## Haven (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow! $5K!! I'm glad there were able to catch the charges in time. I can't imagine waking up to find my account empty!


  Yes it was pretty stressful to deal with. They tried to order a $2500 watch, some electronics, and other big ticket items. Luckily I have decent fraud protection on my accounts, and none of the charges fit my usual purchase patterns. Therefore this and the high monetary amounts triggered an alert right away.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> That should have been the first response!


----------



## dash4 (Feb 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I still love my Lime Crime products and I hope they can fix it soon, I'm not angry at them because I know any site can be hacked im just like  about my info being stolen. I totally thought it came from my Origin account but that was just a coincidence


  Oh it is fixed.. The charges eventually dropped off.  My bank told me that might happen, because the card was cancelled and some online retailers will stop the charges once they find out a card has been closed.. ??!?!  Whatever the case - it did finally disappear, but my money was sort of held hostage for over 2 weeks, because I could not spend it or transfer it back to savings until it either went through and my bank reimbursed me.. or it dropped off.  

  I am glad the mystery of how it happened has been solved.. I was thinking maybe my antivirus / internet security software was not working properly..and I went out and bought new software.. I was freaked out, because like I said - that hasnt happened to me in years..


----------



## Haven (Feb 16, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Oh it is fixed.. The charges eventually dropped off.  My bank told me that might happen, because the card was cancelled and some online retailers will stop the charges once they find out a card has been closed.. ??!?!  Whatever the case - it did finally disappear, but my money was sort of held hostage for over 2 weeks, because I could not spend it or transfer it back to savings until it either went through and my bank reimbursed me.. or it dropped off.    I am glad the mystery of how it happened has been solved.. I was thinking maybe my antivirus / internet security software was not working properly..and I went out and bought new software.. I was freaked out, because like I said - that hasnt happened to me in years..


  I am glad that the source of this mess has been uncovered. This just happened to me today, but I had been reading about what was happening to other people who bought from the lc site. Therefore I am pretty certain that someone stole my info when I ordered from lc. I am still taking other precautions though just in case.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 16, 2015)

Haven said:


> I ordered cashmere during the January restock. Today I received a fraud alert from my credit card company. Someone tried to fraudulently charge over $5K on my card today. Fortunately it was from sites that I never buy from and for amounts that were outrageous, so my cc company immediately red flagged everything. All of the charges were still pending, and I cancelled my card right away. Therefore I am not liable for any of the charges. No more lime crime for me. DD initial response to all of this and the hassle I went through today has solidified this. Plus the previous scandal was concerning.


  Woah 5K! Mine was 3 separate charges of $60, what I'm guessing was 3 games


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 16, 2015)

I heard a rumor from a reliable source that lime crime is returning to sephora. it will be stocked in some stores in April....


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 16, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> I heard a rumor from a reliable source that lime crime is returning to sephora. it will be stocked in some stores in April....


  With all this hoopla, Sephora may change their minds. This time around, I wouldn't blame them.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Woah 5K! Mine was 3 separate charges of $60, what I'm guessing was 3 games


  IIRC, I had 3 $60 charges too.. and 3 charges of around $20+ each..

  I just tried to go on LCs website and it is offline... maybe they are trying to fix the issue??


----------



## Haven (Feb 16, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I am glad you caught it in time.. It is a pain in the ass - having to update accounts my CC is attached to..and scary that someone had our personal information..   I was just looking at my CC information.. Three days after I purchased from LC - the charges showed up.  Mine totaled about $250.. There were  6 charges -- all to that origin gamer website.    I can not believe someone charged that much on your CC.. I wonder if the perp realized that LC is onto them.. and decided to try to get as much as possible before they got shut down?             IIRC, I had 3 $60 charges too.. and 3 charges of around $20+ each..  I just tried to go on LCs website and it is offline... maybe they are trying to fix the issue??


  I check my accounts everyday and have only ever had small problems before. Usually something like a double charge from nordstroms for a lipstick or another small charge. There is some room on the cc that they were trying to use bc I am not near my limit, so it seems like they were trying to max it out.  Fraud on this magnitude has never happened to me before. I am very thankful that I did not use a debit card for the lc purchase.  DH said that they must have thought "go big or go home."  Maybe banks and cc companies are becoming more aware of what is happening with lc purchases and Internet hacking/fraud, and the crooks are trying to beat them to the punch - so to speak.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 16, 2015)

dash4 said:


> IIRC, I had 3 $60 charges too.. and 3 charges of around $20+ each..  I just tried to go on LCs website and it is offline... maybe they are trying to fix the issue??


  So weird we have the same charges! The $20 were most likely downloadable content packs for different games. And yep they mentioned they took the site down temporarily to get a handle on the hack situation, which I think is a good idea


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 17, 2015)

my two charges were from newegg ans the democratic party. soooo lol at that. it totaled $200


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2015)

Haven said:


> Maybe banks and cc companies are becoming more aware of what is happening with lc purchases and Internet hacking/fraud, and the crooks are trying to beat them to the punch - so to speak.


  I am sooo wary of using my debit card online these days. I always just transfer money to my CC now. It's better for gaining miles anyways so win/win!

  LOL @ your hubby saying "go big or go home!"


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 17, 2015)

God this is getting annoying I feel awful for everyone who got their cards info stolen. I can only imagine how pissed everyone is. I wonder if they'll ever provide any timely updates and when their gonna put the site back up.  I seriously hate how badly I still want that damn Venus palette ugh.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't get over that she hashtagged CEO. I dunno. It just rubbs me the wrong way. Is it just me?


Nope! It's annoying!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

Melrose said:


> This whole LC thing is... Idk, I'm at a loss for words at this point. I signed up ages ago to be notified if and when products are back in stock but I've never received any emails. I waited months for them to restock wicked and was signed up for that but never  got anything. It's a good thing I just happened to check the site and catch a restock. I've been whining (bitching) about Venus to my hubby for months and on Monday ( my bday) he surprised me with it! He won't divulge how he got his hands on it but I'm guessing he paid some insane amount. I'm gonna try and go through my stash and see if I can find any similar colors if any of you are interested.


Happy belated birthday, Melrose! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> That should have been the first response!


:werd:


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 18, 2015)

Site is still down.. I don't know how much money they make when so many products are OOS but this should be pretty humbling for them w revenue lost...


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Site is still down.. I don't know how much money they make when so many products are OOS but this should be pretty humbling for them w revenue lost...


  Let's hope so.


----------



## stormborn (Feb 18, 2015)

This was all an attempt at an elaborate setup by DD to avoid stocking Venus and Riot  :haha:


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 18, 2015)

stormborn said:


> This was all an attempt at an elaborate setup by DD to avoid stocking Venus and Riot  :haha:


  LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

stormborn said:


> This was all an attempt at an elaborate setup by DD to avoid stocking Venus and Riot  :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

stormborn said:


> This was all an attempt at an elaborate setup by DD to avoid stocking Venus and Riot


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 18, 2015)

stormborn said:


> This was all an attempt at an elaborate setup by DD to avoid stocking Venus and Riot  :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


>


:lol:


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 18, 2015)

More rambling.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> More rambling.


  They are backtracking sooooo hard. Too late! lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 18, 2015)

She just keeps diggin her grave deeper and deeper.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> More rambling.


Wow, Doe is full of ____!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 18, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Wow, Doe is full of ____!


  Shit!


----------



## Haven (Feb 18, 2015)

Never buying lime crime again!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

Haven said:


> Never buying lime crime again!


  That makes two of us.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> More rambling.


  Woe is Doe!


----------



## Melrose (Feb 18, 2015)

What a load of BS!!! They take forever to restock and now this...forget it.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> More rambling.


  Hashtag Eyeroll! Seems like she's just been reading comments on platforms and posting replies on her IG lol.


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 18, 2015)

Melrose said:


> What a load of BS!!! They take forever to restock and now this...forget it.


so annoying! Im tempted to take the money I've saved for the stupid restock and get something else...


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 18, 2015)

some of the comments are ridiculous though. i am just as annoyed about the breach, but a lot of these are just attacking super irrelevant things- one girl kept calling her a mail order bride? how does that relate here lol


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm annoyed but it's just not right to personally attack someone viciously the way these women do...


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> More rambling.


They are so full of shit it's unreal. All Doe's back peddling and excuse making is maddening  and yet another reason why I've been so wary of becoming a customer all these years and especially after this,she'll continue to never see my dollars come her way. *end rant*


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> I'm annoyed but it's just not right to personally attack someone viciously the way these women do...


I agree, I'm no fan of hers but getting all nasty and hateful like some of those girls do in the comments is completely uncalled for and childish.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 18, 2015)

I will be very surprised if they send out an email to everyone who got info stolen.  I really felt like the company was making a lot of progress over the past year and taking a turn for the better then this happened and it's like ooooffffff lol


----------



## dash4 (Feb 18, 2015)

missbritt225 said:


> I'm going to put my hopes into getting Jeffree Star's new velour lipstick in unicorn blood. It is gorgeous. I wasn't too impressed with the recent swatches of riot anyways.


  I think I like that more than Riot, actually.  It looks very pretty.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 19, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> some of the comments are ridiculous though. i am just as annoyed about the breach, but a lot of these are just attacking super irrelevant things- one girl kept calling her a mail order bride? how does that relate here lol


  Because she said only Americans dream of dressing up in a fancy white dress, getting married andliving happily ever after. Then she had her FIL, who became an ordained minister at a bogus church to commit tax fraud (her admission), marry her and her husband. And since she's Russian and her husband isn't, that's why they're calling her that.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Because she said only Americans dream of dressing up in a fancy white dress, getting married andliving happily ever after. Then she had her FIL, who became an ordained minister at a bogus church to commit tax fraud (her admission), marry her and her husband. And since she's Russian and her husband isn't, that's why they're calling her that.


  What the heck!? This girl needs a filter.


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Because she said only Americans dream of dressing up in a fancy white dress, getting married andliving happily ever after. Then she had her FIL, who became an ordained minister at a bogus church to commit tax fraud (her admission), marry her and her husband. And since she's Russian and her husband isn't, that's why they're calling her that.


  Geeze makes me even more set to not give her any of my American money...


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, Riot is so appropriately named because LC is causing a riot with all this crap.

  So, I want to know, will you all not be buying lime crime at all from now on?

TBH, I will. I'm just going to use PayPal. That's not to say I don't think things said/done by them are disappointing and unprofessional.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Well, Riot is so appropriately named because LC is causing a riot with all this crap.
> 
> So, I want to know, will you all not be buying lime crime at all from now on?
> 
> TBH, I will. I'm just going to use PayPal. That's not to say I don't think things said/done by them are disappointing and unprofessional.


  I will *not/not *be buying any more products from Lime Crime. I was feeling that way before the latest "riot." Lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 19, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Well, Riot is so appropriately named because LC is causing a riot with all this crap.
> 
> So, I want to know, will you all not be buying lime crime at all from now on?
> 
> TBH, I will. I'm just going to use PayPal. That's not to say I don't think things said/done by them are disappointing and unprofessional.


Only if I can find the product I'm looking for in person, or from a reputable site (Naimies, possibly Sephora, etc).  I've never ordered from LC's main site, and I probably never will.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Only if I can find the product I'm looking for in person, or from a reputable site (Naimies, possibly Sephora, etc).  I've never ordered from LC's main site, and I probably never will.


  Same!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Well, Riot is so appropriately named because LC is causing a riot with all this crap.
> 
> So, I want to know, will you all not be buying lime crime at all from now on?
> 
> TBH, I will. I'm just going to use PayPal. That's not to say I don't think things said/done by them are disappointing and unprofessional.


  No. I was starting to feel iffy about them with the long periods of time between restocks, but this has sealed the deal. I love Salem and I really wanted a back up, but I can't support this. Even if I saw the products elsewhere, I'm not sure I would get them - either way, I'd be supporting her business and I don't really want to do that at this point.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> No. I was starting to feel iffy about them with the long periods of time between restocks, but this has sealed the deal. I love Salem and I really wanted a back up, but I can't support this. Even if I saw the products elsewhere, I'm not sure I would get them - either way, I'd be supporting her business and I don't really want to do that at this point.


  Yeah, she's definitely a questionable character. I don't know her personally, but her business practices are a little off -- needs to take some time to focus solely on how to have good customer service. I mean, I'm sure there's a bunch of big A*holes in companies that have great customer service. Not everyone is sweet and caring esp when it comes to business, but it's so obvious that to succeed with your business, your business (who cares how you as a CEO or whatever feels personally) must have good customer service.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I definitely get that, and if I hadn't been wanting Venus so bad, I would probably feel the same way.
> 
> 
> I can't blame you there, I honestly would like to buy off of their website as a last resort, but then again, things probably get restocked there first, and I'm so impatient especially after waiting for what seems centuries for a restock.
> ...


  Yeah I remember hearing about her previous controversies and I didn't really care that much because she seemed to be running the business better, and that was all that mattered to me. Now, that's changed.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I remember hearing about her previous controversies and I didn't really care that much because she seemed to be running the business better, and that was all that mattered to me. Now, that's changed.


  This is exactly how I feel, I was fully aware of all her past things and honestly it did put me off buying for years (especially the repackaging allegations) but I felt that lately she'd been really trying to build the company better. I'm still not sure about the future for me as a customer, I do like their products but I'm a little gun shy right now lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This is exactly how I feel, I was fully aware of all her past things and honestly it did put me off buying for years (especially the repackaging allegations) but I felt that lately she'd been really trying to build the company better. I'm still not sure about the future for me as a customer, I do like their products but I'm a little gun shy right now lol


  Yeah the repackaging bothered me, too. Honestly in comparison with other indies their pigments were way too expensive, repackaged or not. I remember they were like $12 for way less product than most indies selling at around $6.


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 19, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Only if I can find the product I'm looking for in person, or from a reputable site (Naimies, possibly Sephora, etc).  I've never ordered from LC's main site, and I probably never will.


  I have ordered LC from Nastygal and UrbanOutfitters as well with no issues

  I am done with them unless I cave.  Riot is probably dupable and i think Cashmere would look terrible on my skin tone-- so many other companies have liquid lipsticks now that I'm sure we will find better alternatives. I like KVD's formula better anyway personally so I'll take my money elsewhere.


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 19, 2015)

It's kinda funny that I was always uncomfortable with supporting Doe/LC but with all these new things coming out I was thinking about finally buying something, but then this happened almost like a sign.

  I still REALLY want Venus...I just hope that i can find it some day either in the clearance bin, or a blog sale, or if it ever is on Sephora or UO website. That's the one thing I would buy, but not from their website directly.

  Also, what Doe doesn't understand is she is horrible for LC. She wants to be in the limelight of her brand and it's just a bad idea when she doesn't know the first thing about customer service. A lot of companies could have douchebag CEOs and we wouldn't really know.But Doe wants to be the center of attention so everyone knows what a brat she is and it reflects badly on her brand. (IMO)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> It's kinda funny that I was always uncomfortable with supporting Doe/LC but with all these new things coming out I was thinking about finally buying something, but then this happened almost like a sign.
> 
> I still REALLY want Venus...I just hope that i can find it some day either in the clearance bin, or a blog sale, or if it ever is on Sephora or UO website. That's the one thing I would buy, but not from their website directly.
> 
> *Also, what Doe doesn't understand is she is horrible for LC. She wants to be in the limelight of her brand and it's just a bad idea when she doesn't know the first thing about customer service. A lot of companies could have douchebag CEOs and we wouldn't really know.But Doe wants to be the center of attention so everyone knows what a brat she is and it reflects badly on her brand. (IMO)*


  That's a really great point that I didn't consider. It puts a face to the brand, which isn't a good thing if you're not going to have good customer service.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 19, 2015)

someone on ig commented on a pic of my Venus pallette, saying can I buy this from you… The nerve....  it was just underneath me saying to someone that I love it and wouldn't sell it ...


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Feb 19, 2015)

SOB... mid January I was about to make a purchase for Lovesick stack and checked my account to make sure I had enough money and saw that my account had been compromised. Reading this BS about LC makes me think my information might have been those among that was taken... even if my purchase was done mid December. This'll teach me to use PayPal from now on. XD


----------



## kachelle (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh the IG drama of this whole Lime Crime situation has made my day at work FLY BY! haha, needless to say I will never, ever purchase any of this companies products. There so many questionable things going on with this company! Eek!


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 20, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> it was just underneath me saying to someone that I love it and wouldn't sell it ...


  I want that palette so bad...don't know when I'll ever get the darn thing with all this going on.


----------



## Melrose (Feb 21, 2015)

My hubby recently got  utopia for me as a gift and it doesn't smell like my other velvetines. I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 21, 2015)

Melrose said:


> My hubby recently got  utopia for me as a gift and it doesn't smell like my other velvetines. I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue?


  I just want to meet one of your brother-in-laws. Lol. Are any of them single and sweet like your husband?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

Melrose said:


> My hubby recently got  utopia for me as a gift and it doesn't smell like my other velvetines. I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue?


  They have a different smell. The originals smell more candy-like. The newer ones smell like vanilla cake batter.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ps-Urban Outfitters is no longer gonna be carrying LC, sooo...ya better buy whatcha want if you want it.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ps-Urban Outfitters is no longer gonna be carrying LC, sooo...ya better buy whatcha want if you want it.


  Crap.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ps-Urban Outfitters is no longer gonna be carrying LC, sooo...ya better buy whatcha want if you want it.


  No bueno.


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ps-Urban Outfitters is no longer gonna be carrying LC, sooo...ya better buy whatcha want if you want it.


  damn! because of bad press or because LC struck a deal with Sephora, I wonder. (someone mentioned they were going to start carrying them again? but idk if that's true)


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> damn! because of bad press or because LC struck a deal with Sephora, I wonder. (someone mentioned they were going to start carrying them again? but idk if that's true)


  Probably because LC is going under. I don't think it's gonna survive this hacking scandal.


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Probably because LC is going under. I don't think it's gonna survive this hacking scandal.


  oh damn. I guess we will have to wait and see how this all plays out


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 21, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> oh damn. I guess we will have to wait and see how this all plays out


  I'm predicting she paints herself as the victim somehow and gains sympathy from people who weren't affected and don't know any better.


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 21, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> I'm predicting she paints herself as the victim somehow and gains sympathy from people who weren't affected and don't know any better.


  I could see that happening. I could see some people not caring or even not knowing, if you weren't on social media lately. It's not like it's in the news lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I could see that happening. I could see some people not caring or even not knowing, if you weren't on social media lately. It's not like it's in the news lol


  And if you don't follow her you'd have no idea you were hacked! You're required by law to make make notification of a breach, and FB/IB doesn't count, which she hasn't done. Big no-no :nono:


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ps-Urban Outfitters is no longer gonna be carrying LC, sooo...ya better buy whatcha want if you want it.


  yeah- they have some stock left and had cashmere listed for a day on their site. it disappeared after a few hours, and when i asked them, they said that they would no longer carry it. this was a few weeks ago, though, pre-scandal. it was around the time she pulled out of australia.

  also, dunno if ayone notices, but uo takes the lc products down during sales or coupon codes that give a dollar amount or percentage off of the total.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ps-Urban Outfitters is no longer gonna be carrying LC, sooo...ya better buy whatcha want if you want it.


Wow! It's kind of crazy to witness Lime Crime go down. I'd like to see if they can redeem themselves...don't know about that. The majority of the comments on their IG new posts seem to be negative and very disappointed and angry people. 

  I really cannot believe they have not yet sent at least an e-mail out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 21, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Wow! It's kind of crazy to witness Lime Crime go down. I'd like to see if they can redeem themselves...don't know about that. The majority of the comments on their IG new posts seem to be negative and very disappointed and angry people.   I really cannot believe they have not yet sent at least an e-mail out.


  I wondered the same thing


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 22, 2015)

This was on reddit on how to dupe the Venus palette.  If you read some of the comments, one of the users said a month ago that LC isn't going to restock the Venus palette.  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2ri3ln/if_you_want_the_lime_crime_venus_palette_but_dont/


----------



## Melrose (Feb 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I just want to meet one of your brother-in-laws. Lol. Are any of them single and sweet like your husband?


 Aww, you're too sweet️ My mother in law should've cloned her boys, lol. My hubs has one brother, a married ob gyn and he's a real sweetheart.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 22, 2015)

I wanted to try that venus palette and riot so bad earlier on but this really makes me not give a rat's behind about LC anymore. And now that every cosmetic company under the sun are coming out with liquid lipsticks LC will soon be an after thought. Wonder if they will pull out of NY IMAT with all this crap going on. If they don't....there will definitly be a record breaking line especially if they decide to sell the venus palette. ORRRRR, a riot might break out with people demanding their money back. lol.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 22, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I wanted to try that venus palette and riot so bad earlier on but this really makes me not give a rat's behind about LC anymore. And now that every cosmetic company under the sun are coming out with liquid lipsticks LC will soon be an after thought. *Wonder if they will pull out of NY IMAT with all this crap going on*. If they don't....there will definitly be a record breaking line especially if they decide to sell the venus palette. ORRRRR, a riot might break out with people demanding their money back. lol.


 
  Been wondering the same too.  I have a feeling that if they can't save the company by the time IMATS NY comes around, they will either sell off the remaining stock at IMATS or pull out completely. 

  I know a lot of people (myself included) bought a ticket to IMATS in order to have a chance to buy LC's products in person directly from the company.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 22, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Been wondering the same too.  I have a feeling that if they can't save the company by the time IMATS NY comes around, they will either sell off the remaining stock at IMATS or pull out completely.
> 
> I know a lot of people (myself included) bought a ticket to IMATS in order to have a chance to buy LC's products in person directly from the company.


  This *ish feels like a freakin soap opera. And I bet they will STILL have the nerve to not let people know what they are doing. smh


----------



## Haven (Feb 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> And if you don't follow her you'd have no idea you were hacked! You're required by law to make make notification of a breach, and FB/IB doesn't count, which she hasn't done. Big no-no :nono:


  I am still dealing with the consequences of my account info being stolen. Not one word/email/etc from lc. Fortunately I am not out of pocket for all this crap, but it is annoying as hell.  When I was affected by the target breach, I got email apologiies, discount coupons, free credit protection, etc


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 22, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> This *ish feels like a freakin soap opera. And I bet they will STILL have the nerve to not let people know what they are doing. smh


  LOL!  Probably not.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 22, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Aww, you're too sweet️ My mother in law should've cloned her boys, lol. My hubs has one brother, a married ob gyn and he's a real sweetheart.


  Sounds like being a thoughtful husband and gentleman runs in the family.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I just want to meet one of your brother-in-laws. Lol. Are any of them single and sweet like your husband?


Right? :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 22, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Aww, you're too sweet️ My mother in law should've cloned her boys, lol. My hubs has one brother, a married ob gyn and he's a real sweetheart.


Damn. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Damn.


  The good ones are always taken lol


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> And if you don't follow her you'd have no idea you were hacked! You're required by law to make make notification of a breach, and FB/IB doesn't count, which she hasn't done. Big no-no


   exactly! I think that is NOT okay. That's why it is illegal, duh!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The good ones are always taken lol


  Yup. So it seems. Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Damn. :haha:


  Damn is right. :bigstar:


----------



## Melrose (Feb 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Damn is right. :bigstar:





NaomiH said:


> Damn. :haha:


 Lol, you ladies are too funny I still can't believe he actually found a way to get me the Venus pallette AND let me drag him to see FSOG in the same week! Granted, he almost fell asleep twice during the movie but he was a good sport about it :haha:   





Dolly Snow said:


> The good ones are always taken lol





Vandekamp said:


> Damn is right. :bigstar:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 22, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Lol, you ladies are too funny I still can't believe he actually found a way to get me the Venus pallette AND let me drag him to see FSOG in the same week! Granted, he almost fell asleep twice during the movie but he was a good sport about it :haha:


  He gets extra bonus points for going to see Fifty Shades of Grey. Wow. You hit the true soulmate lottery.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 22, 2015)

Its been 2 months since I ordered tge Venus palette. No delivery, no responses to emails whatsoever. I just want my money back. I thought i bought it through paypal but unfortunately not. Guess I'll have to file a claim with my bank. I give up with LC!!


----------



## Melrose (Feb 22, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Its been 2 months since I ordered tge Venus palette. No delivery, no responses to emails whatsoever. I just want my money back. I thought i bought it through paypal but unfortunately not. Guess I'll have to file a claim with my bank. I give up with LC!!


 That's horrible! I'm so sorry you and so many others are having these kind of problems due to LC. They make some really great products so it's such a shame that their customer service is so terrible!!! I've been wanting Salem for a while now but I guess that's not gonna happen. I hope you get your money back soon and this issue gets resolved.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 22, 2015)

Melrose said:


> That's horrible! I'm so sorry you and so many others are having these kind of problems due to LC. They make some really great products so it's such a shame that their customer service is so terrible!!! I've been wanting Salem for a while now but I guess that's not gonna happen. I hope you get your money back soon and this issue gets resolved.


 Thanks Melrose! I really really wanted it too. I'm  so disappointed in how they handle their customers. We definitely don't matter in their eyes!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 22, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Its been 2 months since I ordered tge Venus palette. No delivery, no responses to emails whatsoever. I just want my money back. I thought i bought it through paypal but unfortunately not. Guess I'll have to file a claim with my bank. I give up with LC!!


  You can also report them to the BBB, but seeing as they're not accredited, and currently have a D+ rating, I'm not sure it'll make much of a difference.   But definitely contact your bank tomorrow. I don't see them releasing it anytime soon. :nope:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You can also report them to the BBB, but seeing as they're not accredited, and currently have a D+ rating, I'm not sure it'll make much of a difference.   But definitely contact your bank tomorrow. I don't see them releasing it anytime soon. :nope:


  That's so sad. They are self-exploding.  I wonder if they will be round in a year?


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 22, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> I heard a rumor from a reliable source that lime crime is returning to sephora. it will be stocked in some stores in April....


  I hope so. Let the grown-ups move your product for you, because you no pass level.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 22, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Well, Riot is so appropriately named because LC is causing a riot with all this crap.  So, I want to know, will you all not be buying lime crime at all from now on?   TBH, I will. I'm just going to use PayPal. That's not to say I don't think things said/done by them are disappointing and unprofessional.


  If I do, it'll be from a third party for sure. This chick is raggedy.


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 22, 2015)

Doe would be better off selling her forumulas or products to a different company to sell under a different name I swear...


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ps-Urban Outfitters is no longer gonna be carrying LC, sooo...ya better buy whatcha want if you want it.


  Welp!  





erine1881 said:


> Probably because LC is going under. I don't think it's gonna survive this hacking scandal.


  Welp!   





SassyWonder said:


> Its been 2 months since I ordered tge Venus palette. No delivery, no responses to emails whatsoever. I just want my money back. I thought i bought it through paypal but unfortunately not. Guess I'll have to file a claim with my bank. I give up with LC!!


  Damn! Yeah, call your bank, girl.


----------



## Spectacular (Feb 22, 2015)

Its weird to me how people have companies that seemingly get them lots of money and support and end up pissing it all away. Like at this point it takes genuine effort to be a bad business if you're not brand new. Just respond to emails. Just explain when bad things happen. I know she made a really insulting post about it, but she was right about one thing. Hacking is happening a lot and it happens to a lot of companies, but just write an email. Inform people. Unless she stole people's info herself, which I doubt, she could have saved herself so much grief. 

  Also I felt really bad for her until I saw that post where she called someone a dumbass, too much immaturity.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 22, 2015)

Spectacular said:


> Its weird to me how people have companies that seemingly get them lots of money and support and end up pissing it all away. Like at this point it takes genuine effort to be a bad business if you're not brand new. Just respond to emails. Just explain when bad things happen. I know she made a really insulting post about it, but she was right about one thing. Hacking is happening a lot and it happens to a lot of companies, but just write an email. Inform people. Unless she stole people's info herself, which I doubt, she could have saved herself so much grief.
> 
> Also I felt really bad for her until I saw that post where she called someone a dumbass, too much immaturity.


 
  right! i mean i thought she really made an effort at turning things around recently. i was really impressed. people were featuring her products more; the demand was picking up. she has interesting, marketable products, and she somehow managed to get a few color of the year products out ahead of time.... but then just totally blew it.

  i feel bad about the personal attacks on her (and if i see one more link to the same blog with all of the broken source links lol.....), but after a while, seriously where IS my email? where is the general email announcement? it really isnt that hard. she has a mailing list that we signed up for- its the first thing one encounters on the website...

  the more i think about it, the more @erine1881 is most likely right. i don't know how she will recover. fewer and fewer people are defending her at this point, and those of us who choose to remove ourselves from the politics of the brand are shying away simply because of the repercussions purchasing might have.

  i don't think uo is phasing them out because of this (uo is the same company that had a 'bloody' kent state hoodie for sale-- super appalling, as well as many other offensive articles of clothing; they are no stranger to controversy). i wonder if it is simply because of the inability to keep up with their demand, and probably for the same reason (still ??? to me) why lc pulled out of australia.

  right around the time of the restock, cashmere was listed on uo's website as something that was backordered until late january. i was able to add it to my cart:
  (screenshot is of me excited to tell someone i could buy it at uo)




  a day or so later, cashmere was listed as out of stock in my cart. i thought that was odd, since the backordered notification meant that it wasn't in stock anyway. i emailed customer service, and this was their reply (back on 1/7)






  so i don't know exactly what has been going on or for how long....


  edit: yeah i can see my email address is there, don't sign me up for chain letters


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> Doe would be better off selling her forumulas or products to a different company to sell under a different name I swear...


  :agree:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> right! i mean i thought she really made an effort at turning things around recently. i was really impressed. people were featuring her products more; the demand was picking up. she has interesting, marketable products, and she somehow managed to get a few color of the year products out ahead of time.... but then just totally blew it.  i feel bad about the personal attacks on her (and if i see one more link to the same blog with all of the broken source links lol.....), but after a while, seriously where IS my email? where is the general email announcement? it really isnt that hard. she has a mailing list that we signed up for- its the first thing one encounters on the website...  the more i think about it, the more @erine1881  is most likely right. i don't know how she will recover. fewer and fewer people are defending her at this point, and those of us who choose to remove ourselves from the politics of the brand are shying away simply because of the repercussions purchasing might have.  i don't think uo is phasing them out because of this (uo is the same company that had a 'bloody' kent state hoodie for sale-- super appalling, as well as many other offensive articles of clothing; they are no stranger to controversy). i wonder if it is simply because of the inability to keep up with their demand, and probably for the same reason (still ??? to me) why lc pulled out of australia.  right around the time of the restock, cashmere was listed on uo's website as something that was backordered until late january. i was able to add it to my cart: (screenshot is of me excited to tell someone i could buy it at uo)
> 
> a day or so later, cashmere was listed as out of stock in my cart. i thought that was odd, since the backordered notification meant that it wasn't in stock anyway. i emailed customer service, and this was their reply (back on 1/7)
> 
> so i don't know exactly what has been going on or for how long....   edit: yeah i can see my email address is there, don't sign me up for chain letters


  Wow. Interesting.


----------



## Spectacular (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah I can admit I bought a lot of early lipsticks from her but I had been peaced out on her brand for quite a while because of her reputation and actions. I thought maybe she had managed to learn something and do better, but apparently she's still the female equivalent of the Abercrombie and Fitch CEO. If she's not able to keep up stock on UO then I don't know how she'll handle Sephora since they require a greater supply and your presence on the site and in stores depends heavilly on it.   I hope for her sake she shapes up because her companies reputation is starting to get trashed on an international scale. I only knew about this and peeked into this thread because Buzzfeed wrote an article pretty much mocking LC's identity theft scandal in its title and offering other alternatives to buy dupes and liquid lipsticks from other companies.   





breatheonbeat said:


> right! i mean i thought she really made an effort at turning things around recently. i was really impressed. people were featuring her products more; the demand was picking up. she has interesting, marketable products, and she somehow managed to get a few color of the year products out ahead of time.... but then just totally blew it.  i feel bad about the personal attacks on her (and if i see one more link to the same blog with all of the broken source links lol.....), but after a while, seriously where IS my email? where is the general email announcement? it really isnt that hard. she has a mailing list that we signed up for- its the first thing one encounters on the website...  the more i think about it, the more @erine1881  is most likely right. i don't know how she will recover. fewer and fewer people are defending her at this point, and those of us who choose to remove ourselves from the politics of the brand are shying away simply because of the repercussions purchasing might have.  i don't think uo is phasing them out because of this (uo is the same company that had a 'bloody' kent state hoodie for sale-- super appalling, as well as many other offensive articles of clothing; they are no stranger to controversy). i wonder if it is simply because of the inability to keep up with their demand, and probably for the same reason (still ??? to me) why lc pulled out of australia.  right around the time of the restock, cashmere was listed on uo's website as something that was backordered until late january. i was able to add it to my cart: (screenshot is of me excited to tell someone i could buy it at uo)
> 
> a day or so later, cashmere was listed as out of stock in my cart. i thought that was odd, since the backordered notification meant that it wasn't in stock anyway. i emailed customer service, and this was their reply (back on 1/7)
> 
> so i don't know exactly what has been going on or for how long....   edit: yeah i can see my email address is there, don't sign me up for chain letters


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 23, 2015)

Buzzfeed?!?!? Oh shit! Game over. Everyone reads Buzzfeed.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Buzzfeed?!?!? Oh shit! Game over. Everyone reads Buzzfeed.


Took the words right outta my head


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Took the words right outta my head


  I never read BuzzFeed. I guess I better check them out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is the story from BuzzFeed   http://www.buzzfeed.com/arabellesicardi/limecrime-dupe-list-save-yourself#.qvm8kQ4LX


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh wow. RIP, Lime Crime. Shout out to Kaior. That brand doesn't get enough love. The website was a bit raggedy in the past, but she was at IMATS last year, so that's where I went HAAM buying stuff.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 23, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Oh wow. RIP, Lime Crime. Shout out to Kaior. That brand doesn't get enough love. The website was a bit raggedy in the past, but she was at IMATS last year, so that's where I went HAAM buying stuff.


 How did u find her lipsticks??? A coworker of mine has a bunch and she always complains that they suck...


----------



## Spectacular (Feb 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Here is the story from BuzzFeed   http://www.buzzfeed.com/arabellesicardi/limecrime-dupe-list-save-yourself#.qvm8kQ4LX


  Yup, that's the one. "15 Rainbow Lip Colors That Will Not Steal Your Credit Card Information" is the polite-bitchy version of "You looked so nice yesterday." they also linked to her past drama with repackaging and a few examples of her rude actions to customers so clearly...it's time for all companies to shape the fck up because the Internet is forever. She's had scandal chasing her for a long time and even if some customers didn't know before the evidence still exists and all it takes is 1 link or post to lose hundreds of potential customers.  I do love that link though because it gives me a dozen different resources to buy from instead of her. Also shout-out to Kaoir indeed, her past is a little shady too but I do rock her lip colors and she's been on her p's and q's for quite a while to make up for it.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 23, 2015)

Interesting that UO will not be carrying LC anymore, guess I wont be getting my hands on Pansy after all. I used to order them from a Canadian website but they stopped carrying LC just this past summer and are just getting rid of their stock. I think at the time they tweeted me saying Doe wanted people to have to buy from their site or something along those lines


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 23, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> How did u find her lipsticks??? A coworker of mine has a bunch and she always complains that they suck...


  Word? I only have the lipsticks. I like them! Very pigmented. I love Rude Boy. I might wear it tomorrow now that we're talking about it.


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 23, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Interesting that UO will not be carrying LC anymore, guess I wont be getting my hands on Pansy after all. I used to order them from a Canadian website but they stopped carrying LC just this past summer and are just getting rid of their stock. I think at the time they tweeted me saying Doe wanted people to have to buy from their site or something along those lines


  http://www.nastygal.com/accessories/lime-crime-velvetine-liquid-lipstick--pansy 

  they still have it


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 23, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Word? I only have the lipsticks. I like them! Very pigmented. I love Rude Boy. I might wear it tomorrow now that we're talking about it.


 U meant Rude Girl right? That's a purple if  I'm not mistaken,  pretty sure she has that one... I'm gonna look at her site now thanx for the reminder


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 23, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> http://www.nastygal.com/accessories/lime-crime-velvetine-liquid-lipstick--pansy
> 
> they still have it


  Thanks! I just checked them out on their and it would be about $35 after all is said and done and I think thats too much especially when I dont think I want to support Doe anymore


----------



## Spectacular (Feb 23, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> How did u find her lipsticks??? A coworker of mine has a bunch and she always complains that they suck...


  This isn't just Kaoir but for me there's a texture issue, at least for my small stack. If you've ever bought generic beauty store makeup then you probably know what the feeling is, a bit too much slip and really have to layer for even pigmentation. It's not so bad that I wouldn't wear the lipstick at all and I have had the same issue with some Nyx lipsticks so it's a formulator issue not brand issue. I'd personally recommend if you're going to be wearing a bold and unusual color from Kaoir then you have a matching eyeshadow to pat on top so it doesn't bleed. That's worked great for me. It's been quite a while since I bought from her so maybe it's better now though, fingers crossed.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The good ones are always taken lol


Yeah :sigh:


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 23, 2015)

Spectacular said:


> This isn't just Kaoir but for me there's a texture issue, at least for my small stack. If you've ever bought generic beauty store makeup then you probably know what the feeling is, a bit too much slip and really have to layer for even pigmentation. It's not so bad that I wouldn't wear the lipstick at all and I have had the same issue with some Nyx lipsticks so it's a formulator issue not brand issue. I'd personally recommend if you're going to be wearing a bold and unusual color from Kaoir then you have a matching eyeshadow to pat on top so it doesn't bleed. That's worked great for me. It's been quite a while since I bought from her so maybe it's better now though, fingers crossed.


  Ohhh that slippery greasy thin feeling, gotcha... And yea even some of my MAC colors r a lil slippery like Cyber and Salon Rouge, they both need a base of liner before application... I often use a reverse lip liner by elf and translucent powder with "greasy" colors lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 24, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Thanks! I just checked them out on their and it would be about $35 after all is said and done and I think thats too much especially when I dont think I want to support Doe anymore


  I wish I saw this earlier, I just ordered pansy from NG, I would've bought two if you wanted a CP.  If you want I can check the UO store in NYC if they have it.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 24, 2015)

[@]thefbomb[/@]  http://www.dollskill.com/pansy-velvetine-liquid-lipstick.html  maybe here? Their* shipping is $8.95 to Canada and US


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> [@]thefbomb[/@]  http://www.dollskill.com/pansy-velvetine-liquid-lipstick.html  maybe here? They're shipping is $8.95 to Canada and US


I'll check it out!


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 24, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'll check it out!


I ordered Wicked and Salem from Dolls Kill a few months ago and the entire transaction was perfect! Shipping was faster than LC too


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 24, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'll check it out!


  lol I feel like the ultimate enabler--I found a promo code for 15% off:

  SHODDYSCULT


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I ordered Wicked and Salem from Dolls Kill a few months ago and the entire transaction was perfect! Shipping was faster than LC too


Now I'm mad I ordered from NG...cuz now I found some cute shoes I want from Dolls Kill.  I could've ordered Pansy with them and got free priority shipping!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> lol I feel like the ultimate enabler--I found a promo code for 15% off:
> 
> SHODDYSCULT


  haha thanks girl!


----------



## dash4 (Feb 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> lol I feel like the ultimate enabler--I found a promo code for 15% off:
> 
> SHODDYSCULT


  Thank you!! I ordered Pansy and Utopia.. I wish they had Cashmere.. I really love that shade - I bought two, but I am scared I will run out and not be able to replenish if the rumors are true.. and Lime Crime is  going under. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I sort of feel like a dirt bag for ordering after all the b.s. Lime Crime has done to their customers .. like I have the morals of an alley cat.. yikes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  EDIT: Just realized that sounded like I was also judging others for purchasing LC..and I am not. I am judging myself, since I was adamant that I would not buy more.. and went against my word to myself.. hope my commentary did not offend anyone..it was strictly meant to skewer myself for having the will power and spine of a jellyfish..lol.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow.  My order already shipped.  Literally 1 hour and 20 minutes from the time I purchased.. Nice !!


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## LiliV (Feb 24, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


>


  I still doubt the whole letter thing, we'll see if I receive one


----------



## dash4 (Feb 24, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> That doesn't even seem like Doe wrote that. It is much too professional.. and lacks the passive-aggressiveness that encapsulates Doe Deere.
> Originally Posted by *LiliV*
> 
> 
> ...


  Wouldn't it be best to email folks who might be affected by the breach ASAP?  You would think they would have sent out an email pronto regarding the issue.  If it was my company - I would email _AND_ send out an actual letter.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 24, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Wouldn't it be best to email folks who might be affected by the breach ASAP?  You would think they would have sent out an email pronto regarding the issue.  If it was my company - I would email _AND_ send out an actual letter.


  Definitely! I thought they would send out emails for sure. I'll be very surprised if they really send letters to all the people who got info stolen. I'll be checking my mail! Lol somehow I feel like everyone isn't going to get one


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

dash4 said:


> That doesn't even seem like Doe wrote that. It is much too professional.. and lacks the passive-aggressiveness that encapsulates Doe Deere.  Wouldn't it be best to email folks who might be affected by the breach ASAP?  You would think they would have sent out an email pronto regarding the issue.  If it was my company - I would email _AND_ send out an actual letter.





LiliV said:


> Definitely! I thought they would send out emails for sure. I'll be very surprised if they really send letters to all the people who got info stolen. I'll be checking my mail! Lol somehow I feel like everyone isn't going to get one


  My sentiments exactly. Isn't she required by law to let customers know that their persona ,information could have been compromised.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 25, 2015)

Please tell me that someone is not actually going to pay over $165 for a Cashmere Velvetine!!!!!!!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LIME-CRIME-V...407?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4634e489af


----------



## Spectacular (Feb 25, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Please tell me that someone is not actually going to pay over $165 for a Cashmere Velvetine!!!!!!!  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LIME-CRIME-V...407?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4634e489af


  50 bids :shock: I guess it is that deep for some people.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 25, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Please tell me that someone is not actually going to pay over $165 for a Cashmere Velvetine!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LIME-CRIME-V...407?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4634e489af


  That is INSANE.. Who in the hell would spend that much on a Lime Crime lipstick?


----------



## stormborn (Feb 25, 2015)

50 bids!! Let me put my backup up for sale real quick...


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Please tell me that someone is not actually going to pay over $165 for a Cashmere Velvetine!!!!!!!  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LIME-CRIME-V...407?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4634e489af


  Unbelievable. It is a dupeable shade. It is not that unique.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

stormborn said:


> 50 bids!! Let me put my backup up for sale real quick...


  I know right. Run. Don't walk. Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

dash4 said:


> They should have already sent out emails.  Some people might not be checking their accounts - and may not know yet.  It is very irresponsible of LC to not make contact with buyers ASAP.. Yup... California--where LC is based-- was the first state to require it.  Also, they are supposed to inform customers IMMEDIATELY..      http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/data-security-breach-notification-laws-1282.php That is INSANE.. Who in the hell would spend that much on a Lime Crime lipstick?


  I hope someone has reported her to state authorities.


----------



## jenise (Feb 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Unbelievable. It is a dupeable shade. It is not that unique.


 I don't think its an easily dupeable shade but it's definty not worth that much money :O that's crazy !!!


----------



## LiliV (Feb 25, 2015)

I think people are going crazy because they think Lime Crime is going to fold entirely which would make the products collectors items. I don't think they're going away they just have to rebuild their image


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 25, 2015)

Honestly...I dont see myself making anymore LC purchases in the future AT ALL...but we will see


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 25, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Honestly...I dont see myself making anymore LC purchases in the future AT ALL...but we will see


  After looking at swatches I really want Cashmere... but at the same time, I don't like the company...


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> After looking at swatches I really want Cashmere... but at the same time, I don't like the company...


  This is how I feel about Pansy haha


----------



## LiliV (Feb 25, 2015)

I just got an email, guess they actually did send them!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Just got the same email :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Honestly...I dont see myself making anymore LC purchases in the future AT ALL...but we will see


  Me either.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2015)

Only 4 months after they were made aware of the hack, and a week after they shut down their site do they send out the emails. hboy:


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 25, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Only 4 months after they were made aware of the hack, and a week after they shit down their site do they send out the emails.


 
  cant wait to see if i actually get a physical letter.... 

  i'll let you guys know, as i DEFINITELY had my account compromised...


----------



## LiliV (Feb 25, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> cant wait to see if i actually get a physical letter....   i'll let you guys know, as i DEFINITELY had my account compromised...


  Same, I actually just went to the bank today to get a new debit card for that account. From what I saw they're going to have a lot of letters to send out!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanna know something funny? If you google maps the LC address on the bottom of the email, it's to a bagel shop in Cali :haha:  She's such a piece of trash!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Wanna know something funny? If you google maps the LC address on the bottom of the email, it's to a bagel shop in Cali :haha:  She's such a piece of trash!


:lmao: wait what lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: wait what lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>








 oh my goodness that is just awful lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I am not defending her by any stretch of the imagination. However they are located in suite 287.  Not sure if that means anything.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 26, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> U meant Rude Girl right? That's a purple if  I'm not mistaken,  pretty sure she has that one... I'm gonna look at her site now thanx for the reminder


  Yes. I am terrible with names.  





pretty_melody said:


>


  A letter?!?!! When you haven't sent emails?!?!!!?? Stop lying, heifer.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  This is why I love this site. Y'all don't miss a damn thing.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Only 4 months after they were made aware of the hack, and a week after they shut down their site do they send out the emails.


  right... like ... a little too late LC :/


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am not defending her by any stretch of the imagination. However they are located in suite 287. Not sure if that means anything.


i'd imagine they are in an empty little space next to manhattan bagel. like something that used to be a joyce leslie or h&r block. bahahahaa


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  stop it im SCREAMING oh my god....


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

Just a heads up.... If your LC password was the same as any of your other passwords change them NOW!! FML!!! This was not just limited to CC info!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Just a heads up.... If your LC password was the same as any of your other passwords change them NOW!! FML!!! This was not just limited to CC info!


 
  !! What happened? I don't even remember if I made an account...


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> !! What happened? I don't even remember if I made an account...


 2 other cards I had on other sites were stolen to the tune of $3000! Im so sick to my stomach over this!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> 2 other cards I had on other sites were stolen to the tune of $3000! Im so sick to my stomach over this!


  Holy crap... LC is done for. I don't think there is any recovering from this.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Holy crap... LC is done for. I don't think there is any recovering from this.


 I can get the money back and replace cards but its scary knowing my info is out there. No telling how much.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I can get the money back and replace cards but its scary knowing my info is out there. No telling how much.


  That is awful. I am so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> 2 other cards I had on other sites were stolen to the tune of $3000! Im so sick to my stomach over this!


  Oh no!!! That is crazy. I'm beginning to think LC had no security protection at all!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That is awful. I am so sorry that happened to you.


 Thanks CQ all this for lipstick. I hope they don't  recover from this. This is too damn much!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh no!!! That is crazy. I'm beginning to think LC had no security protection at all!


 They couldnt have and I have yet to be notified. If I didnt have a great banking protection and instagram I'd be lost.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> 2 other cards I had on other sites were stolen to the tune of $3000! Im so sick to my stomach over this!


omg what other sites??


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> omg what other sites??


 Strobe Cosmetics and UGG. They charges are to travel sites and a vendor return that had no original auth that my bank is investigating.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> 2 other cards I had on other sites were stolen to the tune of $3000! Im so sick to my stomach over this!


  That's crazy im so sorry that happened!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I can get the money back and replace cards but its scary knowing my info is out there. No telling how much.


  Sassy, I am so sorry this happened to you!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Feb 26, 2015)

I've never bought from lime crime's site directly thank god and now I never want to.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I've never bought from lime crime's site directly thank god and now I never want to.


  and I never will


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Feb 26, 2015)

This is crazy. I got an email but thank god Ive been using paypal as of late for all my online transactions. Im so sorry to the ladies who have been affected by this.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sassy, I am so sorry this happened to you!


 Thanks Dolly Love. Second time this year. What gives?!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> 2 other cards I had on other sites were stolen to the tune of $3000! Im so sick to my stomach over this!


Omg Sassy! That's horrible,I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Dolly Love. Second time this year. What gives?!


  omg Thats horrible Sassy! I am going to have to get all my cards reissued! I used paypal but better safe than sorry!!  and I have only shopped from limecrime once ever !! never again!!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 26, 2015)

While I feel relieved that all of my LC transactions were via PayPal, I feel so bad who were affected by this. I completely sympathize with everything they will have to go through to resolve this. It's such a hassle!


----------



## dash4 (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I can get the money back and replace cards but its scary knowing my info is out there. No telling how much.


  I am sorry this happened to you.. and I agree -- even though I got my money back-- I still felt violated - knowing someone had my info.

  I hope you get it resolved quickly.

  Someone on tumblr and/or reddit claimed LC let its SSL expire and that is how the security breach happened.. and supposedly that is VERY cheap to maintain.. if that is true -- that is messed up.   Doe is creative, for sure..but she really needs to hire someone to run her company..and also someone to handle PR.  She is just not cut out for running a company, IMO..

  here is the jezebel article where they talk about the allegations:

  http://jezebel.com/lime-crimes-website-is-hacked-customer-information-sto-1686744501


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's another interesting read about LimeCrime hacking situation from an internet security site.

  http://www.scmagazine.com/malware-on-lime-crime-website-payment-cards-compromised/article/400192/


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 26, 2015)

It's unfortunate it took a situation like this for her to update her site security. 
  I hope Doe takes this as a learning experience


----------



## Spectacular (Feb 26, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I am sorry this happened to you.. and I agree -- even though I got my money back-- I still felt violated - knowing someone had my info.  I hope you get it resolved quickly.  Someone on tumblr and/or reddit claimed LC let its SSL expire and that is how the security breach happened.. and supposedly that is VERY cheap to maintain.. if that is true -- that is messed up.   Doe is creative, for sure..but she really needs to hire someone to run her company..and also someone to handle PR.  She is just not cut out for running a company, IMO..  here is the jezebel article where they talk about the allegations:  http://jezebel.com/lime-crimes-website-is-hacked-customer-information-sto-1686744501


  ...geez that link...   There's nothing like dressing up like Hitler for fun to scream 'shitty human being'. I know that a lot of companies have shitty human beings running them, some are more hidden than others but...its definitely like going down a rabbit hole of awful.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm really interested to see what the repercussions of this are going to be for Lime Crime


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 26, 2015)

As terrible as this is (and it definitely is) I honestly don't think this will be what makes them fold. Unless she doesn't properly handle things from this point on. It will however make people a lot more cautious about their online purchasing behavior (as far as what methods they choose to use)...especially with smaller brands. That might be the only "positive" out of this. I just hope everyone affected can quickly get their stuff straightened out. Nothing worse than being violated.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 27, 2015)

lolol guess what came in the mail today??

i got a long letter siged by 'mark dumbelton, president.' is that her husband? it offers me free fraud/id theft protection through experian for a year and apologizes. i felt like it uses slightly 'jagon-y' language, and this person is most like who wrote the newest responses on ig. 


also- the lc return mail processing center on the return address is from portland, oregon.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 27, 2015)

I just got my letter too. Color me surprised!


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got a letter as well. I also thought it was strange that the address was based out of portland.


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I just got my letter too. Color me surprised!


Well let me go check my mail then!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 27, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> I got a letter as well. I also thought it was strange that the address was based out of portland.


Probably cheaper to be incorporated there then in California. Lots of business are incorporated in states other than where they actually operate out of. It's a tax plus for businesses and pretty common.


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Probably cheaper to be incorporated there then in California. Lots of business are incorporated in states other than where they actually operate out of. It's a tax plus for businesses and pretty common.


  Yup! Delaware is a popular one for LLCs.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I just got my letter too. Color me surprised!





samanthadee1688 said:


> I got a letter as well. I also thought it was strange that the address was based out of portland.





breatheonbeat said:


> lolol guess what came in the mail today??
> 
> i got a long letter siged by 'mark dumbelton, president.' is that her husband? it offers me free fraud/id theft protection through experian for a year and apologizes. i felt like it uses slightly 'jagon-y' language, and this person is most like who wrote the newest responses on ig.
> 
> ...


  I got a letter in the mail today too. Damn it! Never again will I buy from LC. NEVER.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I got a letter in the mail today too. Damn it! Never again will I buy from LC. NEVER.


You ordered directly from LC?  I thought you had got your Velvetines via Urban Outfitters?


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 28, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> You ordered directly from LC?  I thought you had got your Velvetines via Urban Outfitters?


  I did. However, Utopia, Red Velvet and Salem were the first colors I bought and I got those shades directly from Lime Crime.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I did. However, Utopia, Red Velvet and Salem were the first colors I bought and I got those shades directly from Lime Crime.


Ohh I see.  Hopefully since that was a while ago you weren't affected by the hack.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 28, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Ohh I see.  Hopefully since that was a while ago you weren't affected by the hack.


  I hope so too. I'm going to my bank this morning.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 28, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> I got a letter as well. I also thought it was strange that the address was based out of portland.


 Oregon is a no sales tax state. Which makes me wonder how she can collect taxes shipping out of California and have returns coming into Oregon. Seems fishy to me.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope so too. I'm going to my bank this morning.


 Please do Vande! Also if any of your other site passwords match LC watch your other accounts and any cards stored on those accounts. Its been a huge nightmare!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Please do Vande! Also if any of your other site passwords match LC watch your other accounts and any cards stored on those accounts. Its been a huge nightmare!


  I don't think I set up an account. I only have accounts set up with The Mac and Nordstroms website because I do most of my makeup shopping there.  The more I think about this mess it pisses me off. :doomed:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Oregon is a no sales tax state. Which makes me wonder how she can collect taxes shipping out of California and have returns coming into Oregon. Seems fishy to me.


You ca be incorporated in one State, operate out of other states, and still collect taxes. Taxes are paid by the consumer not where the business is incorporated but based on where the customer lives in relation to where the business operates. Example, once upon a time there were no Sephoras of any kind in Ga. So when I ordered from them I did not pay taxes. The second they opened one I began to pay taxes. Take a look at infomercials or those "But Wait! Act now and you get...." Commercials. Notice in the small print they will list the States (often the list shows 2-3 or more states) that must add taxes to their orders (ex. NJ, CA, and DE). The reason that commercial requires those consumers to pay taxes is because the company has or uses warehouses in those states and therefore for tax purposes have a physical presence. If in any way a company has a physical or "ghost" presence (in the case of incorporating in a state that you don't actually intend to have a physical brick and mortar presence) dictates if the residents of that state must pay taxes for goods purchased in that state IF there are State taxes for that State.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 28, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> You ca be incorporated in one State, operate out of other states, and still collect taxes. Taxes are paid by the consumer not where the business is incorporated but based on where the customer lives in relation to where the business operates. Example, once upon a time there were no Sephoras of any kind in Ga. So when I ordered from them I did not pay taxes. The second they opened one I began to pay taxes. Take a look at infomercials or those "But Wait! Act now and you get...." Commercials. Notice in the small print they will list the States (often the list shows 2-3 or more states) that must add taxes to their orders (ex. NJ, CA, and DE). The reason that commercial requires those consumers to pay taxes is because the company has or uses warehouses in those states and therefore for tax purposes have a physical presence. If in any way a company has a physical or "ghost" presence (in the case of incorporating in a state that you don't actually intend to have a physical brick and mortar presence) dictates if the residents of that state must pay taxes for goods purchased in that state IF there are State taxes for that State.


 I completely understand but when the consumer pays taxes and you have a return to a no tax state you dont have to include the orginal paid taxes to the department of revenue in California . You would report to the Oregon DOR. I just learned this from doing my business taxes.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I completely understand but when the consumer pays taxes and you have a return to a no tax state you dont have to include the orginal paid taxes to the department of revenue in California . You would report to the Oregon DOR. I just learned this from doing my business taxes.


If you are physically operating in multiple States or you are selling in multiple states (even if you are a sole proprietorship) then you're supposed to collect either sales tax or "use tax" for customers in required states that you sale to. It gets a lot more complicated than can easily be explained, but yes...if you fit under the State definition of having a physical or measurable presence in the state you are indeed required to collect. The Nexus measure comes in to play to help determine the collection requirement. It's not just the fact that Oregon is a no sales tax State. Unfortunately, a lot of business find out the hard way if an audit occurs and they weren't properly advised in detail about their businesses tax collection obligations as it applies to multiple states and their presence.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 28, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> If you are physically operating in multiple States or you are selling in multiple states (even if you are a sole proprietorship) then you're supposed to collect either sales tax or "use tax" for customers in required states that you sale to. It gets a lot more complicated than can easily be explained, but yes...if you fit under the State definition of having a physical or measurable presence in the state you are indeed required to collect. The Nexus measure comes in to play to help determine the collection requirement. It's not just the fact that Oregon is a no sales tax State. Unfortunately, a lot of business find out the hard way if an audit occurs and they weren't properly advised in detail about their businesses tax collection obligations as it applies to multiple states and their presence.


 This is good learning!!! Thank you! I am an LLC based in and all orders shipped from Washington State and I was told that if I were to do business or even have product shipped or returned in Oregon I would not have to worry about the sales taxes just file an end of the quarter with sales revenue. Is that true? It makes me want to look deeper so that I don't run into issues later.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> This is good learning!!! Thank you! I am an LLC based in and all orders shipped from Washington State and I was told that if I were to do business or even have product shipped or returned in Oregon I would not have to worry about the sales taxes just file an end of the quarter with sales revenue. Is that true? It makes me want to look deeper so that I don't run into issues later.


 In your case the info is correct. You aren't dealing with a situation where you are based in one place and have other locations in various states. You appear to only be shipping product out to customers in various States but you do not have any actual presence (ex. warehouse, brick and mortar store, employees based in different states representing the business in that state....).


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 28, 2015)

Just a heads up. If you paid with PayPal, your info may still have been hacked. I know someone who paid with PP and her info was hacked and someone stole over $900 from her! So, when LC said that you weren't affected if you paid with PP, they're full of shit!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 28, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just a heads up. If you paid with PayPal, your info may still have been hacked. I know someone who paid with PP and her info was hacked and someone stole over $900 from her! So, when LC said that you weren't affected if you paid with PP, they're full of shit!


 Exactly! I paid with PP and still had my shit stolen! Thanks Erine!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 28, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just a heads up. If you paid with PayPal, your info may still have been hacked. I know someone who paid with PP and her info was hacked and someone stole over $900 from her! So, when LC said that you weren't affected if you paid with PP, they're full of shit!


Isn't Paypal supposed to have an additional layer of protection? That's one of their advertising points in their recent TV ad spots. Let's hope this doesn't spread to a lot of PP users. Damn shame you can't trust that your info will be 100% safe with anyone anymore


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Exactly! I paid with PP and still had my shit stolen! Thanks Erine!


  I paid with PP too, so i keep checking my account just to be safe. I got my letter in the mail today. Bunch of asshats!


----------



## LiliV (Feb 28, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just a heads up. If you paid with PayPal, your info may still have been hacked. I know someone who paid with PP and her info was hacked and someone stole over $900 from her! So, when LC said that you weren't affected if you paid with PP, they're full of shit!





erine1881 said:


> Just a heads up. If you paid with PayPal, your info may still have been hacked. I know someone who paid with PP and her info was hacked and someone stole over $900 from her! So, when LC said that you weren't affected if you paid with PP, they're full of shit!


  It just keeps going!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Isn't Paypal supposed to have an additional layer of protection? That's one of their advertising points in their recent TV ad spots. Let's hope this doesn't spread to a lot of PP users. Damn shame you can't trust that your info will be 100% safe with anyone anymore





erine1881 said:


> I paid with PP too, so i keep checking my account just to be safe. I got my letter in the mail today. Bunch of asshats!


  I read somewhere that if you're paypal password was the same as the password for LimeCrime, the hackers were accessing people's accounts that way.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 1, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I read somewhere that if you're paypal password was the same as the password for LimeCrime, the hackers were accessing people's accounts that way.


  Hmmm.. I use my fiancés paypal and we have the same pw and he recently received two emails that someone with an IP address in Russia was trying to access his account. Wth?  Not saying it's linked but we've never had that type of issue before.  And the email clearly said that whoever was trying to log in, knew our pw.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 1, 2015)

ohh great )= I got the email today as well.
  my paypal is a different password than my limecrime one.. idk if I should change it just to be safe or something like that I havent had anything weird on my paypal statements so far *knock on wood*


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2015)

I changed my PP password just to be safe. But i tried deleting one of my CCs off of PP, and it said i couldn't delete that card until all transactions had finished going thru. Um, i don't use that card. Now I'm worried!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 1, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> erine1881 said:
> 
> 
> > I paid with PP too, so i keep checking my account just to be safe. I got my letter in the mail today. Bunch of asshats!
> ...


Luckily, my LC and PP passwords weren't at all the same, but I changed my PP password anyway, just to be safe.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Luckily, my LC and PP passwords weren't at all the same, but I changed my PP password anyway, just to be safe.


  Mine were different as well, but i don't wanna take any chances.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I changed my PP password just to be safe. But i tried deleting one of my CCs off of PP, and it said i couldn't delete that card until all transactions had finished going thru. Um, i don't use that card. Now I'm worried!


Contact the bank associated with that card and see if any pending charges show. Or ask if you can proactively cancel that card and be issued a new one.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Contact the bank associated with that card and see if any pending charges show. Or ask if you can proactively cancel that card and be issued a new one.


  I'm wondering if it's because I have my BO lipliners awaiting charge on it? But that's just thru the card and not thru PP, or would they know that anyway?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm wondering if it's because I have my BO lipliners awaiting charge on it? But that's just thru the card and not thru PP, or would they know that anyway?


  Honestly I would call paypal about that. It is happening to me as well except the card has already been canceled and it still won't let me remove it. I hadn't used paypal to pay for anything recently either. I haven't contacted them about it yet but I think I will if it still won't remove in a couple days.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Honestly I would call paypal about that. It is happening to me as well except the card has already been canceled and it still won't let me remove it. I hadn't used paypal to pay for anything recently either. I haven't contacted them about it yet but I think I will if it still won't remove in a couple days.


  Yeah i haven't used a CC thru PP to this day. Only money that's in my PP account. I don't even remember adding the card that i wanna delete. I'll give them a call in a couple days. Hopefully it's just thenfact that it's waitimg to charge my lipliners theu MAC, and that those will be back in stock soon and i can delete that card asap!  Fucking LimeCrime!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm wondering if it's because I have my BO lipliners awaiting charge on it? But that's just thru the card and not thru PP, or would they know that anyway?


I'm not sure if PP knows when a card on file has pending charges. You can try contacting them to be sure nothing is going on that they are aware of. If they can't give you an answer as to why you can't remove the card then definitely contact the bank. Do you have that particular card listed as the primary card on your PP? I wonder if maybe that could stop you from deleting it.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'm not sure if PP knows when a card on file has pending charges. You can try contacting them to be sure nothing is going on that they are aware of. If they can't give you an answer as to why you can't remove the card then definitely contact the bank. Do you have that particular card listed as the primary card on your PP? I wonder if maybe that could stop you from deleting it.


  Nope, it's not the primary.


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 2, 2015)

Arrogance as usual....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't know much about IT, and hindsight is 20/20, but I think they could have disabled the site and placed the same updates they posted to IG on the actual site. They have really stepped in it with this one and I feel sorry for those affected.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 2, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Arrogance as usual....


I want to wear a #doedeerelies t-shirt soooo bad at the Saturday date


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 2, 2015)

Why do I still want Venus and Cashmere and Riot?!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Why do I still want Venus and Cashmere and Riot?!


  Because they are pretty. There is no denying that.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Because they are pretty. There is no denying that.


They are!!! I'll probably have to camp out for them


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 2, 2015)

I still want Venus like crazy....


----------



## Missyrocks (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeez. I'm worried because the same day I got the email about this from LC, I got a call from my cc fraud department and the card was being used. The scariest is that I USED PAYPAL FOR MY LC PURCHASES! So I thought this was supposedly not affecting PayPal! Now I'm really concerned. Is this coincidence or is PP info really not safe?


----------



## Missyrocks (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, me too. Couldn't delete that card on PP even after it was cancelled.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Why do I still want Venus and Cashmere and Riot?!


  Ditto... Cashmere... I'm ashamed to say it out loud!!!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 2, 2015)

So this better just mean they are going to be restocking the website soon as well............

  Though it probably doesn't.


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 2, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> So this better just mean they are going to be restocking the website soon as well............  Though it probably doesn't.


  Wouldn't you let all your angry customers know when your gonna stock the products on your website? It just annoys me that they announce being at imats but nothing about restocking.


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 2, 2015)

This is like a bad dream that won't end. I just looked in the mail and got the dredded letter. The quesiton is=, who has NOT been ripped off?


----------



## dash4 (Mar 2, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> Because I was going to LA, I made Naimies my first stop & a big thank you to @Dolly Snow for letting me know they had Cashmere because that made the ride down to SoCal so exciting! I'm in love with Cashmere & wish I bought a backup!
> 
> Half of my natural lip color & half Cashmere.
> 
> ...


  If they really got into paypal - that is very scary.. since it is linked directly to our bank accounts.. and also has our debit info too..

  Only good ( ?? ) thing about paypal -- is they WILL go after anyone who defrauds them.. They have an expansive fraud department and do not muck around when someone defrauds them..   so hopefully the a-hole causing us so much grief - will get caught..!!


----------



## dash4 (Mar 2, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> So this better just mean they are going to be restocking the website soon as well............
> 
> Though it probably doesn't.


  Not to be a conspiracy theorists or anything.. but has anyone else wondered whether someone connected to the company is selling on ebay?  A lot of the lippies are always out of stock, yet someone has a lot of access to them..  whoever is selling massive amounts of LimeCrime on ebay -- is benefiting from their out-of-stock issues.. just saying..


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 2, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Not to be a conspiracy theorists or anything.. but has anyone else wondered whether someone connected to the company is selling on ebay?  A lot of the lippies are always out of stock, yet someone has a lot of access to them..  whoever is selling massive amounts of LimeCrime on ebay -- is benefiting from their out-of-stock issues.. just saying..


Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I changed my PP password just to be safe. But i tried deleting one of my CCs off of PP, and it said i couldn't delete that card until all transactions had finished going thru. Um, i don't use that card. Now I'm worried!


  Definitely call them, but PayPal is a pain the butt with deleting cards, they make you wait 6 months or some ridiculous amount of time I can't remember from your last transaction with them before you can delete it. It wouldn't even let me delete an expired one for like forever and it kept defaulting to that one as my primary when I set it to another. They act like they're so easy to use they're only easy if all you do is buy with your card, try doing anything else and it's like negotiating with a brick wall


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I bought ghoulish after watching a youtube video.. it looked more similar to Cashmere in the video than in your lip swatches..  They look quite different on your lips.. ghoulish still looks like a pretty color.. and I actually like that it looks even more gray than cashmere.
> 
> I also bought 2 ghoulishs. Innocent Victim, Rose garden.. and one from their lip mousse line called Charm..
> 
> ...


  I think as someone noted earlier, if you email address and password are the same for the PP website as for your limecrime account, they probably just randomly checked and lucked out. PP is supposed to be good at tracking fraud so I would just escalate everything.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> *sigh* IMATS is just going to be ridiculous now. I just want to get 3 lippies and do NOT want to order from them but I don't think I have the stomach required to deal with the mess that will be their booth.


 Trust me, even if this had never happened IMATS was going to be ridiculous at their booth. So if you don't have a patient bone in your body you should save yourself the frustration. I don't care if LC's website had been in full stock of everything their IMATS booth in NY was going to be bananas.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm kind of wondering if some drama is going to go down at IMATS if Doe is there. I saw someone leave a comment on Instagram that said "I'm sure a lot of people can't wait to meet you in person" and I just took it as an ominous thing like I bet a lot of angry people would love to see her in person after all this...


----------



## dash4 (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> *sigh* IMATS is just going to be ridiculous now. I just want to get 3 lippies and do NOT want to order from them but I don't think I have the stomach required to deal with the mess that will be their booth.
> 
> I just want Cashmere, Wicked and Salem!
> 
> I think as someone noted earlier, if you email address and password are the same for the PP website as for your limecrime account, they probably just randomly checked and lucked out. PP is supposed to be good at tracking fraud so I would just escalate everything.


  You know - someone told me a few years back to always keep your PP email separate from other things, especially your ebay account/email..  I closed down my first paypal acct because it was the same email as my ebay.. my PW for PP is totally different from my passwords for other sites..

  RE: Salem velvetine.. it is in stock on that dollskill website.. I ordered from them -- and was VERY pleased with the service.. They mailed my package within 1 1/2 hours of ordering.. AND they sent it priority 2 day shipping (with $100 insurance) !!      

  I ordered Pansy and Utopia.. and I LOVE them!! ( although Pansy seems a bit patchy.. but it evens out if you work with it).


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Me either.. and if that is the case.. it would be more lucrative for them to keep top sellers OOS.. People are more willing to pay over-inflated prices on ebay-- if they can not get it elsewhere..
> You know - *someone told me a few years back to always keep your PP email separate from other things, especially your ebay account/email*..  I closed down my first paypal acct because it was the same email as my ebay.. my PW for PP is totally different from my passwords for other sites..
> 
> RE: Salem velvetine.. it is in stock on that dollskill website.. I ordered from them -- and was VERY pleased with the service.. They mailed my package within 1 1/2 hours of ordering.. AND they sent it priority 2 day shipping (with $100 insurance) !!
> ...


  I do that too. Paypal, Email and Online Banking passwords are all different for that very reason.

  Thanks for letting me know salem is back in stock on dollskill. That shipping fee though... lol. I may wait a bit and see if wicked comes back in stock as well and order with a friend so we can get free shipping.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Why do I still want Venus and Cashmere and Riot?!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm kind of wondering if some drama is going to go down at IMATS if Doe is there. I saw someone leave a comment on Instagram that said "I'm sure a lot of people can't wait to meet you in person" and I just took it as an ominous thing like I bet a lot of angry people would love to see her in person after all this...


  A real riot (ha!) will break out if she shows up. If she's smart (double ha!) she'd show up on pro night when there's less of a crowd.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> *A real riot* (ha!) will break out if she shows up. If she's smart (double ha!) she'd show up on pro night when there's less of a crowd.


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 2, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Arrogance as usual....


  She has some damn nerve. People here ordered Venus and never received it, yet she is here clearly saving her stock for IMATS


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Why do I still want Venus and Cashmere and Riot?!


  lol i still want cashmere and riot too, i didnt even want cashmere before


----------



## leetskywalker (Mar 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I changed my PP password just to be safe. But i tried deleting one of my CCs off of PP, and it said i couldn't delete that card until all transactions had finished going thru. Um, i don't use that card. Now I'm worried!


Email paypal.  I had the same issue trying to delete a stolen cc, from the target situation, & it kept saying i had pending authorizations on the card. i knew there was nothing on the card.  pretty annoying situation!

  ive changed my paypal password as well.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> Email paypal.  I had the same issue trying to delete a stolen cc, from the target situation, & it kept saying i had pending authorizations on the card. i knew there was nothing on the card.  pretty annoying situation!  ive changed my paypal password as well.


  I just emailed them.


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 2, 2015)

I think there is an uproar on instagram about LC going to IMATS even though they can't even stock their own website. I think things definitely are going to crumble around them. People are urging people to ask IMATS to remove LC from the vendor floor.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I think there is an uproar on instagram about LC going to IMATS even though they can't even stock their own website. I think things definitely are going to crumble around them. People are urging people to ask IMATS to remove LC from the vendor floor.


  Yup!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 2, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I think there is an uproar on instagram about LC going to IMATS even though they can't even stock their own website. I think things definitely are going to crumble around them. People are urging people to ask IMATS to remove LC from the vendor floor.


  I definitely get the feeling they'll either be banned from IMATS or if they go some craziness is going to go on. I'd be terrified to go to a huge convention potentially filled with people who got their info stolen because of my company.  Especially because it all just happened so recently too


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I definitely get the feeling they'll either be banned from IMATS or if they go some craziness is going to go on. I'd be terrified to go to a huge convention potentially filled with people who got their info stolen because of my company.  Especially because it all just happened so recently too


I doubt they would be banned since they paid for a venue spot. They may choose to pull out but IMATS isn't going to ban them for their company woes. It would be something different if LC was found to have stolen money from customers themselves or had purposely sold their customers private info in the black market so their credit was used illegally. That's not what happened. I'm not defending the company or anything. But LC being banned from a tradeshow when they haven't done anything illegal (technically being hacked and having absolutely no PR skills to handle the issues isn't illegal...it's just proof that not everyone can run a business correctly) to constitute it...not realistic.   If people really wanted to "hurt" LC at IMATS they would choose to NOT visit their booth and spend money. Nothing worse (and more costly) for any of these companies than to come to a tradeshow 3000 miles away and at the end of the tradeshow have almost all of the stock they arrived with. It costs a ton to transport their products. It's why a lot of great last ditch sales occur in the last 1-2 hours of the last day of a tradeshow. The more they can get rid of the less they'll have to pay to ship it back. Besides, banning them from IMATS doesn't do anything if the complaint is solely that the site hasn't announced a restock date...especially if people are still planning on buying from the site. :shrugs:


----------



## LiliV (Mar 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I doubt they would be banned since they paid for a venue spot. They may choose to pull out but IMATS isn't going to ban them for their company woes. It would be something different if LC was found to have stolen money from customers themselves or had purposely sold their customers private info in the black market so their credit was used illegally. That's not what happened. I'm not defending the company or anything. But LC being banned from a tradeshow when they haven't done anything illegal (technically being hacked and having absolutely no PR skills to handle the issues isn't illegal...it's just proof that not everyone can run a business correctly) to constitute it...not realistic.   If people really wanted to "hurt" LC at IMATS they would choose to NOT visit their booth and spend money. Nothing worse (and more costly) for any of these companies than to come to a tradeshow 3000 miles away and at the end of the tradeshow have almost all of the stock they arrived with. It costs a ton to transport their products. It's why a lot of great last ditch sales occur in the last 1-2 hours of the last day of a tradeshow. The more they can get rid of the less they'll have to pay to ship it back. Besides, banning them from IMATS doesn't do anything if the complaint is solely that the site hasn't announced a restock date...especially if people are still planning on buying from the site. :shrugs:


  I don't mean IMATS would just ban them on their own bc I agree they don't really have a reason, I just meant like if enough people were complaining, I'm not sure what their response to that type of thing is as a venue


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I don't mean IMATS would just ban them on their own bc I agree they don't really have a reason, I just meant like if enough people were complaining, I'm not sure what their response to that type of thing is as a venue


I don't think complaints about their outside issues would sway IMATS choice on allowing them to continue to get venue space. If the complaints were about actual issues at IMATS (being ripped off at the booth for example or even extremely poor treatment of attendees during the show) then yeah, I can def see them no longer allowing them to buy a booth space. But not being popular on the floor...IMATS doesn't make their money from the sales each brand makes. They make their money from the brand buying floor space and from event tickets being sold. They get paid if attendees skip LC's booth or if they sell everything they bring.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I doubt they would be banned since they paid for a venue spot. They may choose to pull out but IMATS isn't going to ban them for their company woes. It would be something different if LC was found to have stolen money from customers themselves or had purposely sold their customers private info in the black market so their credit was used illegally. That's not what happened. I'm not defending the company or anything. But LC being banned from a tradeshow when they haven't done anything illegal (technically being hacked and having absolutely no PR skills to handle the issues isn't illegal...it's just proof that not everyone can run a business correctly) to constitute it...not realistic.   If people really wanted to "hurt" LC at IMATS they would choose to NOT visit their booth and spend money. Nothing worse (and more costly) for any of these companies than to come to a tradeshow 3000 miles away and at the end of the tradeshow have almost all of the stock they arrived with. It costs a ton to transport their products. It's why a lot of great last ditch sales occur in the last 1-2 hours of the last day of a tradeshow. The more they can get rid of the less they'll have to pay to ship it back. Besides, banning them from IMATS doesn't do anything if the complaint is solely that the site hasn't announced a restock date...especially if people are still planning on buying from the site. :shrugs:


  Actually, they did do something illegal. They let their security lapse on their systems (I'm not technically savy, so i don't know all terms). When you sell products online, youre required by law to have a security features in place on your systems that prevent hackers from obtaining the information. She let her subscription for those security features expire. That is illegal.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Actually, they did do something illegal. They let their security lapse on their systems (I'm not technically savy, so i don't know all terms). When you sell products online, youre required by law to have a security features in place on your systems that prevent hackers from obtaining the information. She let her subscription for those security features expire. That is illegal.


If it was there SSL Certificate that expired (if warning messages came up to visitors saying that the sites certificate expired or was about to expire) that's actually not illegal. It's extremely stupid and lazy for a company to allow it to expire or to not renew it as soon as they are aware that it has but it's not illegal. Those are the security protocol certificates that usually come from a company like Verisign. They aren't required BUT consumers are warned against visiting any site or conducting any business with a site that has allowed their certificate to expire until that site renews it. I'm not sure if that's the security feature you're referring to though.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 3, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> *If people really wanted to "hurt" LC at IMATS they would choose to NOT visit their booth and spend money.* Nothing worse (and more costly) for any of these companies than to come to a tradeshow 3000 miles away and at the end of the tradeshow have almost all of the stock they arrived with. It costs a ton to transport their products. It's why a lot of great last ditch sales occur in the last 1-2 hours of the last day of a tradeshow. The more they can get rid of the less they'll have to pay to ship it back. Besides, banning them from IMATS doesn't do anything if the complaint is solely that the site hasn't announced a restock date...especially if people are still planning on buying from the site.


  Exactly!!! But people get so caught up in hype, her booth will probably be packed. smh


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'll believe it when I see it. Still not ordering from their site though.


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Still not ordering from their site though.


  This girl will be getting herself a prepaid card to order. Can't be too careful. I've been waiting too long not to get this palette.


----------



## jenise (Mar 3, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> This girl will be getting herself a prepaid card to order. Can't be too careful. I've been waiting too long not to get this palette.


 Very smart! Might be doing that for riot too :lol:


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Still not ordering from their site though.


  Hmm. 10 days from now I'll be out of the country, and by the time I get back itll almost be IMATS.  I'll wait.   





pretty_melody said:


> This girl will be getting herself a prepaid card to order. Can't be too careful. I've been waiting too long not to get this palette.


  Get your palette girl!!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 3, 2015)

jenise said:


> Very smart! Might be doing that for riot too :lol:





MissElle12 said:


> Hmm. 10 days from now I'll be out of the country, and by the time I get back itll almost be IMATS.  I'll wait.   Get your palette girl!!!


  Lol! Yeah better safe than sorry I may just have to pick up utopia along with riot.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 3, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Lol! Yeah better safe than sorry I may just have to pick up utopia along with riot.


  Very smart, i will do the same. I'm going to try and get cashmere. I don't support doe Deere as a human but I'm not going to cut off my nose to spite my face w this one product. It will be my first and last purchase.   I think the security breach was mostly incompetence, but will be interested to see if she receives criminal penalties but we may never know. Either way she's got some bad karma going on and I doubt any big retailer will be looking to distribute her products any time soon. That's the ultimate blow to a company trying to take their business to the next level, I think.


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 3, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> If people really wanted to "hurt" LC at IMATS they would choose to NOT visit their booth and spend money. Nothing worse (and more costly) for any of these companies than to come to a tradeshow 3000 miles away and at the end of the tradeshow have almost all of the stock they arrived with. It costs a ton to transport their products. It's why a lot of great last ditch sales occur in the last 1-2 hours of the last day of a tradeshow. The more they can get rid of the less they'll have to pay to ship it back. Besides, banning them from IMATS doesn't do anything if the complaint is solely that the site hasn't announced a restock date...especially if people are still planning on buying from the site.


  I agree. Don't know much about IMATS but from a business perspective, I don't see them pulling LC out of the lineup unless they do something illegal. Though I wonder if LC will face any repercussions for not notifying their customers of the fraud in a timely manner. People need to boycott their booth if they want to hurt DD but we know that won't happen, especially with the gossip of them going under and people thinking this may be their last chance to get cashmere and venus. LC being there will definitely draw more customers overall so it benefits IMATS either way. I think Sephora pulled out either because LC couldn't guarantee the stock or because of their controversy-- it affects the company's brand since they are directly selling the product and engaging in business relationships with them but since IMATS is a convention, I doubt they care as much. I would absolutely LOVE to watch the drama though if something did happen with LC at IMATS

  I still want cashmere but I don't want to shop through LC's site or support her whatsoever. I'm hoping whoever was going to mix the LASplash colors in the Liquid Lipstick thread comes to a dupe for Cashmere so I can just buy those instead.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 3, 2015)

Im still undecided if I want to purchase from them again or not. I still like their products and I want Riot im just a little ehhhhhh about it lol


----------



## dash4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  It is going to be tempting to buy more Cashmere.. I truly love that Velvetine.. both on its own -- and mixed with other things.. hmmm.. I would love to buy 2 more... but I really do not like dealing w/them.. sighs.

  I just bought Chinchilla lipstick from  a blog sale, even though it was only discounted $1 .. but - at least I did not have to order straight from LC again..

  Anyone else hate Pansy? This a color I normally LOVE, but it is just so patchy.. I have applied it multiple ways.. multiple times -- and it is just a patchy mess.. I have resorted to mixing it with my Anastasia liquid lipsticks -- to get it to work.. sooo disappointing.. :-(be I

  ETA~~ maybe I just got a bad tube of Pansy..


----------



## stormborn (Mar 3, 2015)

What gets me is that their packaging is so nice, it doesn't look cheap or generic like other brands (cough ABH). Even their cardboard mailer looks like something you'd actually want to reuse. I'm so annoyed with them as a company yet I still want more.  I feel like I'm in an abusive relationship here!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 3, 2015)

stormborn said:


> What gets me is that their packaging is so nice, it doesn't look cheap or generic like other brands (cough ABH). Even their cardboard mailer looks like something you'd actually want to reuse. I'm so annoyed with them as a company yet I still want more.  I feel like I'm in an abusive relationship here!


  This is how I feel too. I really do like their products and I'll probably buy more in the future, I just hope they work on their company more. My card info got stolen through a NYX order years ago and I still love NYX. I feel like Lime Crime has improved a lot over the past year and I hope they continue to improve but I'm still going to feel a little weird w them for a while


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 4, 2015)

They won't go under. Even after al of the outrage even ladies here are still willing to buy. There are so many people on ig who hadn't purchased from them yet and still have no idea about this mess because "gurus" are still pushing the product through it. And even those who are weary still want the product and are just using paypal or prepaid cards. No lessons learned on the company end. This went on for 4 months and they just notified us. Along with that there has been no effort made to earn back customer trust AT ALL but they will still sell out of products and sweep this under the rug. Whatever to each their own. I personally used paypal and i had no issues with my order even during holiday it got to me in NJ fast, but I don't think I can support a brand that seriously treats its customers so terribly, and are still in business because the customers just accept thats how it is with this particular company. 

  That said! Venus is still dreamy


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 6, 2015)

stormborn said:


> What gets me is that their packaging is so nice, it doesn't look cheap or generic like other brands (cough ABH). Even their cardboard mailer looks like something you'd actually want to reuse. I'm so annoyed with them as a company yet I still want more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL so true.. and even with this mess.. I still have a list of stuff I want ):
  Id rather not get it straight from the company.. I really miss their canadian supplier ... I wouldnt be surprised if the reason they pulled out from sephora/other places was Doe Deere. oh well.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 6, 2015)

My friend found out this morning her card has been used for almost $700 of charges  nothing has happened until now. I think I'm going to go to my bank and get a new debit card for the one that I used on the site that wasn't hacked, I'm too paranoid that they still got the number


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 6, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> LOL so true.. and even with this mess.. I still have a list of stuff I want ): Id rather not get it straight from the company.. I really miss their canadian supplier ... I wouldnt be surprised if the reason they pulled out from sephora/other places was Doe Deere. oh well.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Very interesting. I can totally see that happening


----------



## Shars (Mar 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  lol. not surprising


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 6, 2015)

This is all like some bad soap opera!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


those are some pretty dead on dupes!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> those are some pretty dead on dupes!


 Right?? But looks like a hassle to collect the shades from all the diff brands lmao :lmao: !! I can live without the palette buddy!! :wink:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, I gotta say I'm officially done with LC and that's kinda sad because I love the Velvetines. I'm glad I was able to snatch 3 from Sephora before they were pulled. I'm also glad that I ordered Pansy from LC without having my information stolen. That's a true blessing. Not gonna press my luck and it's unbelievable how insane and ridiculous this woman is. It makes me appreciate the great customer service of Melt much more.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, I gotta say I'm officially done with LC and that's kinda sad because I love the Velvetines. I'm glad I was able to snatch 3 from Sephora before they were pulled. I'm also glad that I ordered Pansy from LC without having my information stolen. That's a true blessing. Not gonna press my luck and it's unbelievable how insane and ridiculous this woman is. It makes me appreciate the great customer service of Melt much more.


 It's sad coz I'm waiting for riot for so long. I guess I'll just get the dupes.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's sad coz I'm waiting for riot for so long. I guess I'll just get the dupes.


  It's sad because velvetines were the first stains that worked for me after trying a few different ones. Now everyone's doing it, so I can definitely find other alternatives.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right?? But looks like a hassle to collect the shades from all the diff brands lmao :lmao: !! I can live without the palette buddy!! :wink:


Total hassle,but worth it to avoid giving them one more dime! Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Total hassle,but worth it to avoid giving them one more dime! Lol


  Nahhh Not worth it! Its time I try that La splash I suppose


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nahhh Not worth it! Its time I try that La splash I suppose :haha:


I like the 2 that I have so far better than my lone Velvetine!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I like the 2 that I have so far better than my lone Velvetine!


 I have rose garden, charmed and latte confession in my cart! Just thought to wait on the new shades so everything can be a single order (nala, Tiana??)  :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I have rose garden, charmed and latte confession in my cart! Just thought to wait on the new shades so everything can be a single order (nala, Tiana??)  :haha:


Don't forget to use a coupon code!AFFILIATE-DASZJY


----------



## jenise (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I have rose garden, charmed and latte confession in my cart! Just thought to wait on the new shades so everything can be a single order (nala, Tiana??)  :haha:


 Yaaaas! I need nymphadora & love good!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yaaaas! I need nymphadora & love good!


 ME TOOOO! But I must be patient, I need all my coins for my moms bday vacation next week!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yaaaas! I need nymphadora & love good!


  I am picking up love good! Will nymphadora be too brown??


----------



## jenise (Mar 6, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> ME TOOOO! But I must be patient, I need all my coins for my moms bday vacation next week!


 I'm trying to be good too! I just got a huge package from them and I have five packages waiting for me at my apartment :O I'll probably still cave. Haha  





Vineetha said:


> I am picking up love good! Will nymphadora be too brown??


 Nope It won't be! Hahah. Who knows?? I wanna see lip swatches of those and the disney ones. So far I want nala aurora & alice


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Nope It won't be! Hahah. Who knows?? I wanna see lip swatches of those and the disney ones. So far I want nala aurora & alice


  I am thinking Love good, Belle and Tiana from the new ones. Then the usual Charmed, Ghoulish, Latte Confession and Rose Garden!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

BTW the website crashed


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am picking up love good! Will nymphadora be too brown??


Their site is so wonky. :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Their site is so wonky.


  Yup!!!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> BTW the website crashed :haha:


  Even before any of the hacking stuff their website reminded me of a late 90's website just the way everything loaded and the way it's set up lol I don't know it just feels like a 90's site to me, I've felt that it needed an overhaul for a while


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Still not ordering from their site though.


  Me either. I am done with them.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 7, 2015)

What is crazy is why and how do they have 1.5 million followers still? Side face people need to delete them. I honestly thinking about selling her lipsticks I have because they suck. Her velvetines are ok, her Venus palette is ok and her glitter base and eyeshadow base suck


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 7, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> What is crazy is why and how do they have 1.5 million followers still? Side face people need to delete them. I honestly thinking about selling her lipsticks I have because they suck. Her velvetines are ok, her Venus palette is ok and her glitter base and eyeshadow base suck


Sadly some of the same people complaining about her products and her practices will be the same people to buy again when something new releases or a restock happens. And as long as customers keep supporting then LC will continue to grow.  Complaints and negative attention mean nothing if sales never actually decrease and people continue to support what they say that they don't like. I've been lucky so far and haven't had a negative experience or had my info stolen but if I felt as strongly as some are saying that they feel then I wouldn't continue to follow the brand (to be fair I actually don't follow them on IG or FB. Never have. Just look at their accounts when I feel like it but that's it). I definitely wouldn't spend my money on the brand in any shape form or fashion. Not knocking anyone that has complained but still plans to purchase...how many of us have complained about MAC on a regular basis but keep going back for more lol. But you can't expect rapid or significant change if you still choose to support the problem in the most important way possible (your dollars)...in that instance there's no such thing as bad press if it doesn't translate into loss of revenue for the brand. :shrugs:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 7, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> What is crazy is why and how do they have 1.5 million followers still? Side face people need to delete them. I honestly thinking about selling her lipsticks I have because they suck. Her velvetines are ok, her Venus palette is ok and her glitter base and eyeshadow base suck


  I'm still following because I'm enjoying the train wreck too much.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm still following because I'm enjoying the train wreck too much.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 7, 2015)

Does anyone know how KVD LUV compares to Pansy?


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> This is why I decided not to buy anything anymore. I did want 3 more velvetines but I can't support such immoral business practices.


  Smart move. There is nothing unique about her colors.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Sadly some of the same people complaining about her products and her practices will be the same people to buy again when something new releases or a restock happens. And as long as customers keep supporting then LC will continue to grow.  Complaints and negative attention mean nothing if sales never actually decrease and people continue to support what they say that they don't like. I've been lucky so far and haven't had a negative experience or had my info stolen but if I felt as strongly as some are saying that they feel then I wouldn't continue to follow the brand (to be fair I actually don't follow them on IG or FB. Never have. Just look at their accounts when I feel like it but that's it). I definitely wouldn't spend my money on the brand in any shape form or fashion. Not knocking anyone that has complained but still plans to purchase...how many of us have complained about MAC on a regular basis but keep going back for more lol. But you can't expect rapid or significant change if you still choose to support the problem in the most important way possible (your dollars)...in that instance there's no such thing as bad press if it doesn't translate into loss of revenue for the brand. :shrugs:


  Girl, facts. That's why I roll my eyes when folks complain in the MAC threads. You've consented to the disrespect. Deal with it.  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm still following because I'm enjoying the train wreck too much.


  LOL


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 7, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> *What is crazy is why and how do they have 1.5 million followers still? *Side face people need to delete them. I honestly thinking about selling her lipsticks I have because they suck. Her velvetines are ok, her Venus palette is ok and her glitter base and eyeshadow base suck


  I was just thinking that the other day!!!! I think most of those she re-bought after the Instagram clean-out


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Mar 7, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Does anyone know how KVD LUV compares to Pansy?


  Its more pink (luv)


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 8, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> Its more pink (luv)


  Definitely. Pansy is more of a purple iris shade. Luv has more pink in it; it is more of magenta-violet.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 8, 2015)

Ahhh thanks ladies. I've been wanting Pansy but I'm turned off of LC for the time being. LUV seems like it may be a little more wearable anyways. I have a household of tough critics.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Ahhh thanks ladies. I've been wanting Pansy but I'm turned off of LC for the time being. LUV seems like it may be a little more wearable anyways. I have a household of tough critics.


  KVD makes a much better product than Lime Crime. I have and LOVE LUV.  LUV is one of my top five fav lipsticks.  I am a magenta-Violet fan.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> KVD makes a much better product than Lime Crime. I have and LOVE LUV.  LUV is one of my top five fav lipsticks.  I am a magenta-Violet fan.


  Lol you've sold me!


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 9, 2015)

first- thanks to whoever posted that screenshot of dupes- they look spot on! Gonna collect them! 
  And for those saying it's too much of a hassle- really? I feel like dealing with a Venus restock is just as much of a hassle lol. Keeps getting postponed, website crashes, have to try for hours...seems like just as much of a hassle to me lol

  Also for those saying this isn't effecting them....they are feeling it HARD. Pretty much every big makeup ~guru~ I follow on insta has denounced them and publicly said they will not be supporting them any longer. Add on to what that insta said about Sephora dumping her- They are definitely going to take a huge hit from this.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 9, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> first- thanks to whoever posted that screenshot of dupes- they look spot on! Gonna collect them!  And for those saying it's too much of a hassle- really? I feel like dealing with a Venus restock is just as much of a hassle lol. Keeps getting postponed, website crashes, have to try for hours...seems like just as much of a hassle to me lol  Also for those saying this isn't effecting them....they are feeling it HARD. Pretty much every big makeup ~guru~ I follow on insta has denounced them and publicly said they will not be supporting them any longer. Add on to what that insta said about Sephora dumping her- They are definitely going to take a huge hit from this.


They will...IF people stop buying their products. Saying it is one thing. Actually doing it is something completely different. Are they in the midst of a PR nightmare? Absolutely. Can they recover from it? Yes. Will they? That all depends on the customers. That's the only point I've been trying to make. Words alone won't hurt the company enough to cause any real damage (sorry but it's stil just words as long as it's just a post on social media) but if people put some real action behind those words then LC will be in danger. Time will tell. Thankfully there are a lot of great brands out there so people aren't limited in where they can choose to spend their money.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm still following because I'm enjoying the train wreck too much.


:lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 9, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> first- thanks to whoever posted that screenshot of dupes- they look spot on! Gonna collect them!  And for those saying it's too much of a hassle- really? I feel like dealing with a Venus restock is just as much of a hassle lol. Keeps getting postponed, website crashes, have to try for hours...seems like just as much of a hassle to me lol  Also for those saying this isn't effecting them....they are feeling it HARD. Pretty much every big makeup ~guru~ I follow on insta has denounced them and publicly said they will not be supporting them any longer. Add on to what that insta said about Sephora dumping her- They are definitely going to take a huge hit from this.


  I honestly don't think all these IG/YT people really care or even know what's going on. I think most of them are boycottinfg LC because it's the thing to do now. Wjy weren't they all making these announcements 2-3 weeks ago when the hack was announced? Because some big IG personality hadn't done it back then, so there was no one to follow. Jaclyn Hill, who just made her announcement yesterday, but just posted a YT video 4 days raving about LC! There's no way she just learned about shadiness of the company within those 3 days! They're all just a bunch of sheep.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I honestly don't think all these IG/YT people really care or even know what's going on. I think most of them are boycottinfg LC because it's the thing to do now. Wjy weren't they all making these announcements 2-3 weeks ago when the hack was announced? Because some big IG personality hadn't done it back then, so there was no one to follow. Jaclyn Hill, who just made her announcement yesterday, but just posted a YT video 4 days raving about LC! There's no way she just learned about shadiness of the company within those 3 days! They're all just a bunch of sheep.


:werd:


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I honestly don't think all these IG/YT people really care or even know what's going on. I think most of them are boycottinfg LC because it's the thing to do now. Wjy weren't they all making these announcements 2-3 weeks ago when the hack was announced? Because some big IG personality hadn't done it back then, so there was no one to follow. Jaclyn Hill, who just made her announcement yesterday, but just posted a YT video 4 days raving about LC! There's no way she just learned about shadiness of the company within those 3 days! They're all just a bunch of sheep.


  Oh I agree completely that it's the thing to do now. Or that they may only be doing it because of negative backlash they received, which says a lot! For instance I'm sure that's what happened with jaclyn. She raved about them and people probably jumped on her for supporting them. When she realized the community was turned against LC, she jumped on board. 
  Regardless if all these famous mua keep denouncing them and not using their products anymore, I think that WILL have an effect. The makeup community has always known about limecrime, it's not like that's something new. They have branched out into more mainstream culture due in part to youtube and instagram 'artists'. my best friend who doesn't follow makeup at all, wanted to buy cashmere because she saw it on instagram. If all that goes away... they will still have customers but the reach will not be as far.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 9, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> Oh I agree completely that it's the thing to do now. Or that they may only be doing it because of negative backlash they received, which says a lot! For instance I'm sure that's what happened with jaclyn. She raved about them and people probably jumped on her for supporting them. When she realized the community was turned against LC, she jumped on board.
> Regardless if all these famous mua keep denouncing them and not using their products anymore, I think that WILL have an effect. The makeup community has always known about limecrime, it's not like that's something new. They have branched out into more mainstream culture due in part to youtube and instagram 'artists'. *my best friend who doesn't follow makeup at all, wanted to buy cashmere because she saw it on instagram*. If all that goes away... they will still have customers but the reach will not be as far.


  I remember wanting Red Velvet for YEARS before I actually got into makeup, after reading about it online somewhere.  At the time I never wore lipstick, and I figured if I ever do, that would be one of the first ones I would purchase.  I had no idea about LC and Doe Deere.


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 9, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I remember wanting Red Velvet for YEARS before I actually got into makeup, after reading about it online somewhere.  At the time I never wore lipstick, and I figured if I ever do, that would be one of the first ones I would purchase.  I had no idea about LC and Doe Deere.


  Honestly bloggers and instagram and youtube people are their everything. Why else would they be sending out tons of product to them to advertise even though they dont even have those products in stock online.
   I mean think about it they don't have traditional advertising...it's not like they are going to buy magazine ads or something. And they aren't in stores so people can't just stumble upon it. You have to be specifically looking for it because you heard about it somewhere. Online. And if no one is talking about them online except negative stuff, well....


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 9, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> Honestly bloggers and instagram and youtube people are their everything. Why else would they be sending out tons of product to them to advertise even though they dont even have those products in stock online.
> I mean think about it they don't have traditional advertising...it's not like they are going to buy magazine ads or something. And they aren't in stores so people can't just stumble upon it. You have to be specifically looking for it because you heard about it somewhere. Online. And if no one is talking about them online except negative stuff, well....


I don't remember how I stumbled upon a picture of it...but I did.  I think I was looking for recipes for Red Velvet cake (no joke lol). 
  I see your point though.  The social media/internet influence on certain products has caused people to fall into the herd mentality.  It's almost sad really.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 9, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I don't remember how I stumbled upon a picture of it...but I did.  I think I was looking for recipes for Red Velvet cake (no joke lol).
> I see your point though.  The social media/internet influence on certain products has caused people to fall into the herd mentality.  It's almost sad really.


I found out about LC when they released the Witches collection .. whatever it was called ... with Salem in it on TUMBLR!

  Their tumblr used to be poppin! LOL


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 9, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I don't remember how I stumbled upon a picture of it...but I did.  *I think I was looking for recipes for Red Velvet cake (no joke lol*).
> I see your point though.  The social media/internet influence on certain products has caused people to fall into the herd mentality.  It's almost sad really.









  and yeah I agree! Herd mentality indeed.


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I found out about LC when they released the Witches collection .. whatever it was called ... with Salem in it on TUMBLR!
> 
> Their tumblr used to be poppin! LOL


  I think tumblr might be the last place to get on board the anti LC train. Only because I haven't seen anything negative about them on there.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 9, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I think tumblr might be the last place to get on board the anti LC train. Only because I haven't seen anything negative about them on there.


I am not as active on Tumblr as I used to be =(

  I'll go have to see what's going on with the LC page


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like they've got another velvetine in the works.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 9, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


>


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 9, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


>


  This colour looks pretty...like all the others. Its a shame Doe is such a dope. I heard about some of the drama before but I decided I'd form my own ideas and purchased from them around the time Pink Velvet was just released. But now after all this CC fraud stuff and how bratty Ive seen her be towards people I cant buy her stuff anymore


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 9, 2015)

That joint looks like Pansy, but I'm on my phone, so...


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 9, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


>


I don't understand how she can post a "new" shade, but she hasn't released Riot yet. And where is Venus?

  Like whettt? How does she rationalize that?


----------



## LiliV (Mar 9, 2015)

I think she's just trying to distract people away from the scandal with something new. This probably wasn't originally set to release for a while


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I think she's just trying to distract people away from the scandal with something new. This probably wasn't originally set to release for a while


I agree


----------



## Spectacular (Mar 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I don't understand how she can post a "new" shade, but she hasn't released Riot yet. And where is Venus?  Like whettt? How does she rationalize that?


   She's probably trying to turn the tide on the discussion of all the credit card theft. One of the things really hurting LC is its bad business practices. Yeah it's not nice to its customers and the owner is immature but at the end of the day it's a poorly run business.   She announced Venus and Riot but that hasn't put a dent in the chaos surrounding her brand. Now even though she can't produce those two in demand items she's announcing another new lipstick so that people can go, "Ooh pretty new color!" and stop talking about the issues.  Everyone's going to do what they're going to do but I'd be careful for those who do choose to purchase from LC. Sometimes people learn their lessons from one mistake and improve, I don't think that's going to happen with this brand. It might be another 5 years down the line but another incident will happen because that's what their business practice is. They cut corners and lie, they don't respect the opinions of others and will put their customers at risk to save a buck.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> That joint looks like Pansy, but I'm on my phone, so...


Looks like a watered down version of Pansy to me as well.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Looks like a watered down version of Pansy to me as well.









 ! yup riot fell into pansy and became rave!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I don't understand how she can post a "new" shade, but she hasn't released Riot yet. And where is Venus?  Like whettt? How does she rationalize that?


I don't think she's capable of rational thought.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  ! yup riot fell into pansy and became rave!!!


:lol:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 9, 2015)

Like I mentioned before I don't actually follow LC on social media (no particular reason...I don't follow a lot of brands I like products on unless I want to actively know everything going on lol. I'm funny like that :shrugs: ). Did she actually announce a new color? The pic looks like a screen shot from the website so I'm just curious if she actually announced a new color or if it's just something you stumbled across if you went to the site.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 9, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I think tumblr might be the last place to get on board the anti LC train. Only because I haven't seen anything negative about them on there.


  There used to be a huge tumblr dedicated to all of Doe's bullshit, but Doe threatened to file some kind of suit and it was taken down.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 9, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Like I mentioned before I don't actually follow LC on social media (no particular reason...I don't follow a lot of brands I like products on unless I want to actively know everything going on lol. I'm funny like that :shrugs: ). Did she actually announce a new color? The pic looks like a screen shot from the website so I'm just curious if she actually announced a new color or if it's just something you stumbled across if you went to the site.


She hasn't announced anything...yet! It is just randomly up on the site.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> She hasn't announced anything...yet! It is just randomly up on the site.


Oh ok.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 9, 2015)

It looks like a Lavender Jade-esque color.  I think this is the first liquid lavender colored lipstick I've seen.  Shame LC sucks at life...because they've really been ahead of the trends with the last couple of products they've put out.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 9, 2015)

Purple and lavender lipsticks are always attention-getters in every line. So you guys are probably right about the timing of the release. It does look like lighter version of Pansy. I like the shade, but I don't think I will get it.


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 9, 2015)

This girl really is something...


----------



## stormborn (Mar 9, 2015)

It looks more like Utopia to me. Maybe like a Utopia/Pansy hybrid?


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

stormborn said:


> It looks more like Utopia to me. Maybe like a Utopia/Pansy hybrid?


  I was thinking it looked more like Utopia too.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 9, 2015)

stormborn said:


> It looks more like Utopia to me. Maybe like a Utopia/Pansy hybrid?


  Yeah, I think you may be right. I have both Utopia and Pansy, so I'll just blend them together to achieve this shade.


----------



## Ana A (Mar 9, 2015)

I think she confused rage with rave.


----------



## Melrose (Mar 10, 2015)

Ladies, please excuse if this question has already been answered but do any of you know how pansy compares to KVD's everlasting liquid lipstick in LUV? I want to say LUV is more pink. Is that correct?


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 10, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, please excuse if this question has already been answered but do any of you know how pansy compares to KVD's everlasting liquid lipstick in LUV? I want to say LUV is more pink. Is that correct?


  Yes, LUV is more of a magenta-violet (more pink tones), whereas Pansy is a medium iris-purple.


----------



## Melrose (Mar 10, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Yes, LUV is more of a magenta-violet (more pink tones), whereas Pansy is a medium iris-purple.


 Thank you!


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Mar 10, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> They will...IF people stop buying their products. Saying it is one thing. Actually doing it is something completely different. Are they in the midst of a PR nightmare? Absolutely. Can they recover from it? Yes. Will they? That all depends on the customers. That's the only point I've been trying to make. Words alone won't hurt the company enough to cause any real damage (sorry but it's stil just words as long as it's just a post on social media) but if people put some real action behind those words then LC will be in danger. Time will tell. Thankfully there are a lot of great brands out there so people aren't limited in where they can choose to spend their money.


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Mar 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I honestly don't think all these IG/YT people really care or even know what's going on. I think most of them are boycottinfg LC because it's the thing to do now. Wjy weren't they all making these announcements 2-3 weeks ago when the hack was announced? Because some big IG personality hadn't done it back then, so there was no one to follow. Jaclyn Hill, who just made her announcement yesterday, but just posted a YT video 4 days raving about LC! There's no way she just learned about shadiness of the company within those 3 days! They're all just a bunch of sheep.


  You are so right. Before a few days ago I had heard nothing negative about LC from anyone (except for the lengthy shipping). Then all of a sudden out of no where this. But from the various postings from groups I'm in apparently this has been going on for months and just now these "gurus" are choosing to step away from this company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sheep is right.


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Mar 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I think she's just trying to distract people away from the scandal with something new. This probably wasn't originally set to release for a while


  She's definitely going to pull out all the stops to take away from all the mayhem.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 10, 2015)

Riot and Venus are available to purchase if anyone is interested.  Me not so much!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 10, 2015)

Cashmere is as well...my inner makeup whore wants to buy it now but my common sense says wait


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Riot and Venus are available to purchase if anyone is interested. Me not so much!








LOL!


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Cashmere is as well...my inner makeup whore wants to buy it now but my common sense says wait


  Funny how they are "all of a sudden" in stock *smh*


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> :sale: LOL!


 I have an idea of where she can shove that  palette and lipstick!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Funny how they are "all of a sudden" in stock *smh*


Was just coming to edit my post--Colourpop has a new griege shade on the horizon for spring...I'll buy that instead for now!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an idea of where she can shove that palette and lipstick!!


Bwaahahahahaahaaaaaaa


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an idea of where she can shove that  palette and lipstick!!


 :lmao:


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Mar 10, 2015)

Miraculously all of a sudden there is stock! Too late doe! Nobody wants to buy product from such a vile human being.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

Riot and Venus are available on the website. It *only* took 4 months!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm worried that there really isn't that much stock and she'll just sell them and not send them till months later lol I wanted the Venus palette but I don't want to buy from her anymore, especially not from her shitty website.


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an idea of where she can shove that palette and lipstick!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Riot and Venus are available to purchase if anyone is interested. Me not so much!


  lmao i'd prefer to not have to get a new set of credit cards so i will definitely pass


----------



## LiliV (Mar 10, 2015)

I want Riot but I'm not ready to buy from them again yet. I just got my replacement debit card and I still don't fully trust the site


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah I am passing on Riot and Rave.  I paid with PayPal but after hearing people with PP were getting hacked I had them ship me out a new card just to be safe.  I suggest if someone stills wants to order to use a prepaid CC


----------



## odditoria (Mar 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an idea of where she can shove that palette and lipstick!!









 ROFL


----------



## odditoria (Mar 10, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


>


  Kinda looks like a jab at Jeffree Star's Queen Supreme coming out on Friday.


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm honestly laughing-- we were out here checking her damn website daily when it was "end of January" and here we are, nearly mid-march, looking at the stock and not buying anything. How's that for irony, Doe?


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 10, 2015)

What is getting me is the fact that some people are now reading their hacked link saying oh you will be fine if you use your paypal just remove your card when your done.  It does not work out like that lol. I am good on that and I am mad that some of the most popular IGers don't even know what the heck is going on smh. Reading is fundamental I tell you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an idea of where she can shove that palette and lipstick!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 10, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> I'm honestly laughing-- we were out here checking her damn website daily when it was "end of January" and here we are, nearly mid-march, looking at the stock and not buying anything. How's that for irony, Doe?


Looks like people are still ordering from them based on some posts on IG. Not surprised at all...it's the nature of the beast. Just hope that anyone that does choose to order is a little careful with their methods (just for their own peace of mind). Use a prepaid card if you can. If your bank lets you generate temporary CC numbers for one time use absolutely take advantage of it. Avoid using a debit card or anything tied to your actual checking account (if someone steals your info you'd much rather them do it with "virtual money" on a credit card than your actual hard earned cash). Use a CC with a very low limit so there isn't much damage anyone can do IF they steal your info. I have a card that I won't allow to have more than a $200 limit (did this because it's the emergency card I let my kids use when necessary. Trust my boys but it's way too easy to "accidentally" charge a little something extra when you're a kid lol). Sucks to have to think this much about ordering anything but I'm anal about ordering anywhere so I'm used to being like that lol


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Mar 10, 2015)

Makeup geek poppy and High tea /Barcelona beach look like dupes for a few of the shades. Plus I have makeup forever 844 and 846. Venus palette...what's a Venus palette? Lol


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 10, 2015)

It may be the in thing to do now, but I have been waiting A LONG TIME for jeffree starr to spill what went down between him and doe. I am a long time jeffree fan though (saw him live on tour about 6 years ago don't judge) so I was alllll for the tea when he put up his ig post about not supporting lc anymore. I remember they were "friends" for a super short period maybe just imats la-imats nyc a year or two ago. I know a lot of people like jeffree cut ties with her because as soon as she saw them helping another brand out (sugarpill for example) she would flip ish. She is notorious for not being friendly with other small brands meanwhile they're all cross promoting and shouting each other out online all the time! Funny, messy and I'm here for it!!!!


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 10, 2015)

Funny how everything is available like a silent launch and there is no insanity. Venus, Cashmere and riot.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 10, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Funny how everything is available like a silent launch and there is no insanity. Venus, Cashmere and riot.


  Right? So funny how things change. I Went and looked at everything. The makeup junkie in me was very tempted by the non sold out cashmere, riot, and Venus. Then I remembered how horrible she is, and all the people out of money and stressed and am happy to pass. Plus I have dupes of everything she does but cheaper and better quality.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an idea of where she can shove that palette and lipstick!!


  Awww. Do tell. Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 10, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> lmao i'd prefer to not have to get a new set of credit cards so i will definitely pass


  Me too. I'm not that impressed with the quality of her liquid matte lipsticks anyway.


----------



## CarmenK (Mar 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I'm not that impressed with the quality of her liquid matte lipsticks anyway.


I agree. I'm not impressed by the formula either, I hate the watery texture it has before it completely dries down. I actually sold my Cashmere because it looked horrible on me. I am happy though that I at least own salem because there aren't too many brown liquid lipsticks out there. I wanted the Venus palette but I think I will get the Dark Matter stack instead.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 10, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> I'm happy to see a few beauty gurus participating and I hope overtime others will. I hated reading all the horror stories about money coming out of peoples accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That sounds like a much better plan.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 10, 2015)

Doe's instagram is now private.. Interesting


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 10, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Doe's instagram is now private.. Interesting


 so is lime crime's


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> so is lim crime's


 Oh damnnn.  All the backlash must be taking a toll


----------



## LiliV (Mar 10, 2015)

I still follow them on Instagram, I'm just waiting for more drama lol I never followed Doe though so I can't see her posts until she makes it public again


----------



## odditoria (Mar 10, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Doe's instagram is now private.. Interesting


  It's gonna be baaad. Way bad move. Not surprised though. Even back in the day, during her Livejournal days she would find an opertunity to censor/delete everything even if it had the slightest hint of criticism. Everything is based on facts now, she has no excuses. She somehow made it big, regardless of how many bridges she has burned, and it's coming back to bite her in the butt.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone else sign up for their email alerts for when a product comes back in stock?  I did... and I keep getting hammered with emails from them..  I clicked the unsubscribe button in the email.. and nothing happens.. hmmmmm..


----------



## dash4 (Mar 10, 2015)

odditoria said:


> It's gonna be baaad. Way bad move. Not surprised though. Even back in the day, during her Livejournal days she would find an opertunity to censor/delete everything even if it had the slightest hint of criticism. Everything is based on facts now, she has no excuses. She somehow made it big, regardless of how many bridges she has burned, and it's coming back to bite her in the butt.


  She is her own worst enemy.. People ARE very forgiving - if you treat them with respect and dignity.. She easily could have bounced back from the credit card fraud fiasco.. if she had acted in a more compassionate and responsible  manner.. I know this was probably stressful for her, but she acted so beyond inappropriately.. 

  When maybe the 3rd or 4th complaint came in - she should have started investigating and  alerting folks.  Better to be safe than sorry.  But she sat on it for MONTHS.. made rude, dismissive and passive-aggressive posts.  What sort of crackpot CEO acts like that?

  Anyway - it is good news to people who do not care about the controversy.. there will be plenty of stock for them to gobble up.. ( no judgment on my part.. to each their own... just stating facts that LC has lost a big chunk of customers)..


----------



## LiliV (Mar 10, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Doe's instagram is now private.. Interesting





odditoria said:


> It's gonna be baaad. Way bad move. Not surprised though. Even back in the day, during her Livejournal days she would find an opertunity to censor/delete everything even if it had the slightest hint of criticism. Everything is based on facts now, she has no excuses. She somehow made it big, regardless of how many bridges she has burned, and it's coming back to bite her in the butt.


  The past few days I've seen a lot of threats against her relating to her showing up at IMATS, I feel like she's probably a little nervous. I'm sure they have some type of security and everything but it would bother me too, I think that's one of the reasons for privating


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


> The past few days I've seen a lot of threats against her relating to her showing up at IMATS, I feel like she's probably a little nervous. I'm sure they have some type of security and everything but it would bother me too, I think that's one of the reasons for privating


Yeah...I doubt anyone would be able to do anything but yell stuff at her on the grounds of IMATS and inside the venue. Security is plentiful. Uniformed and plain clothed. And the second they start doing that they (hecklers or whatever) will get booted out. So it just depends on how much you really want to yell lol. Now once she leaves the venue...that's a whole different thing. I'm sure someone will try it but I hope they have a great plan in place...and amaze-ball friends that have their back and some bail money if necessary lol


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 10, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> It may be the in thing to do now, but I have been waiting A LONG TIME for jeffree starr to spill what went down between him and doe. I am a long time jeffree fan though (saw him live on tour about 6 years ago don't judge) so I was alllll for the tea when he put up his ig post about not supporting lc anymore. I remember they were "friends" for a super short period maybe just imats la-imats nyc a year or two ago. I know a lot of people like jeffree cut ties with her because as soon as she saw them helping another brand out (sugarpill for example) she would flip ish. She is notorious for not being friendly with other small brands meanwhile they're all cross promoting and shouting each other out online all the time! Funny, messy and I'm here for it!!!!


 
  From what I understand he made a post after one of the last events (imats? or the makeup show or one of those) about how he used to model for her and was supportive of her but once he told her his plans to create his own line she turned on him, publicly I think. In the post he spoke highly of other CEOs who lift each other up and support each other (Amy from sugarpill for example and I think the dose of colors girl) and said those were the kind of people he wants to be friends with. He didn't directly name names in the post but in the comments someone said something about doe being horrible and amy and jeffree rocking and amy replied back with a heart or something similar but jeffree replied back confirming thats who he was talking about.

  Sorry its kinda vague but this happened like a year ago so my memory can't think of the specifics but I watched it all go down lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 10, 2015)

I really hate that this happened because personally, the Velvetine formula was my absolute favorite. The texture just performed really well on my lips. I'd love to swoop in and grab Riot and Cashmere but it's not worth the risk. Are the LA Splash liquid lipsticks at all comparable formula wise?


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow I was going to ask about cashmere but I think I'll just get kvd Lolita lmao


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 10, 2015)

Beautybuyer said:


> Wow I was going to ask about cashmere but I think I'll just get kvd Lolita lmao


  I think LA Splash Ghoulish is closer.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 10, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think LA Splash Ghoulish is closer.


 Thanks! I Was actually just torn between the two to try so now I'm skipping LC


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah...I doubt anyone would be able to do anything but yell stuff at her on the grounds of IMATS and inside the venue. Security is plentiful. Uniformed and plain clothed. And the second they start doing that they (hecklers or whatever) will get booted out. So it just depends on how much you really want to yell lol. Now once she leaves the venue...that's a whole different thing. I'm sure someone will try it but I hope they have a great plan in place...and amaze-ball friends that have their back and some bail money if necessary lol


  That would be so stupid and immature to do something like that and end up in jail as she rides off scotch free. I really hope this whole controversy doesn't make IMATS a dissatisfying experience. Their booth is pretty close to the door and registration area as well as around a lot of other booths I'm interested in.


----------



## cocotears (Mar 11, 2015)

Does anyone have any dupes for Salem? I tried it back on last night since the first time I bought it & realized I really LOVED it. I can't bring myself to support LC though, so a dupe will have to do after it runs out.


----------



## Melrose (Mar 11, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Does anyone have any dupes for Salem? I tried it back on last night since the first time I bought it & realized I really LOVED it. I can't bring myself to support LC though, so a dupe will have to do after it runs out.


 If you've ever used a liner to completely fill in your lips, Jordana's Coco Loco is a dupe. Looks just like a matte lipstick but not long lasting like the velvetines of course.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 11, 2015)

I heard Anastasias liquid lipstick in Vamp is similar to Salem.. not a dupe.. but close. Not sisters - maybe just cousins.. lol. I think Salem is more brown while Amp is more reddish/rosey.

  I  got my LASplash order in. and I will swatch and take a picture of  ghoulish and cashmere--this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautybuyer said:


> Thanks! I Was actually just torn between the two to try so now I'm skipping LC









 Ghoulish and Charmed are from LaSplash  Celebrity Skin is Jeffree Star Cashmere is LC  Hope this helps


----------



## nt234 (Mar 11, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Does anyone have any dupes for Salem? I tried it back on last night since the first time I bought it & realized I really LOVED it. I can't bring myself to support LC though, so a dupe will have to do after it runs out.


  Pitch from Colourpop is just a tad darker and not as dry as Salem, IMO.


----------



## Melrose (Mar 11, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Does anyone have any dupes for Salem? I tried it back on last night since the first time I bought it & realized I really LOVED it. I can't bring myself to support LC though, so a dupe will have to do after it runs out.








 L-R: Jordana's Coco Loco LL, LC Salem, Mac Film Noir. I'm sure there's got to be some dead on dupes out there as these colors are becoming increasingly popular. Hope you find your Salem dupe soon!


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Does anyone have any dupes for Salem? I tried it back on last night since the first time I bought it & realized I really LOVED it. I can't bring myself to support LC though, so a dupe will have to do after it runs out.


  LA Splash Smitten Lip Tint in Spellbound: http://shop-lasplashcosmetics.com/makeup/lips/lipstick/smitten-liptint.html It's slightly darker, but it works. Also half the price of LC.
  La Splash Lip Couture in Untamed (currently Sold out atm but swatches are on google) 




  (photo credit @_claudiayvette instagram)


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 11, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an idea of where she can shove that  palette and lipstick!!


:lmao:


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> It may be the in thing to do now, but I have been waiting A LONG TIME for jeffree starr to spill what went down between him and doe. I am a long time jeffree fan though (saw him live on tour about 6 years ago don't judge) so I was alllll for the tea when he put up his ig post about not supporting lc anymore. I remember they were "friends" for a super short period maybe just imats la-imats nyc a year or two ago. I know a lot of people like jeffree cut ties with her because as soon as she saw them helping another brand out (sugarpill for example) she would flip ish. She is notorious for not being friendly with other small brands meanwhile they're all cross promoting and shouting each other out online all the time! Funny, messy and I'm here for it!!!!


  Me too, I knew it would happen. It wasn't really a "friendship" considering Doe burns bridges so fast. There are a couple famous bloggers she has had a falling out with. For me, I have followed Lime Crime & Sugarpill since the Livejournal days. Amy (Sugarpill) hasn't said much until now, and i've always been curious as to what went down between those two. But she didn't really have to confirm anything as Doe was super shady from the get-go.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

dash4 said:


> She is her own worst enemy.. People ARE very forgiving - if you treat them with respect and dignity.. She easily could have bounced back from the credit card fraud fiasco.. if she had acted in a more compassionate and responsible  manner.. I know this was probably stressful for her, but she acted so beyond inappropriately..
> 
> When maybe the 3rd or 4th complaint came in - she should have started investigating and  alerting folks.  Better to be safe than sorry.  But she sat on it for MONTHS.. made rude, dismissive and passive-aggressive posts.  What sort of crackpot CEO acts like that?
> 
> Anyway - it is good news to people who do not care about the controversy.. there will be plenty of stock for them to gobble up.. ( no judgment on my part.. to each their own... just stating facts that LC has lost a big chunk of customers)..


  I agree! There are so many things you could have done. Also the letters they wrote to their customers on instagram, was such a half-ass apology. Very cold, and unapologetic. Basically saying, making excuses for their actions like "OH WE DIDNT RESPOND TO ANY OF THE COMPLAINS BECAUSE WE DIDNT KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON" NO, they blocked & ignored people lol. What is wrong with a simple "Oh were looking into it, maybe we should inform other customers just in case." It's BAD. Also this the first time i've ever seen the LC website have so much in stock before lol It's like a ghost town on that site. I am wondering though if the lack of stock was a marketing plan though... IDK it's just weird that it's so sudden.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 11, 2015)

odditoria said:


> cocotears said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any dupes for Salem? I tried it back on last night since the first time I bought it
> ...


  I was going to post the same. When I swatched Spellbound the other day, my first thought was that it was close to Salem.


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope this helps


  Thank you Dolly!-- I wanted to try Cashmere. I wonder if mixing Ghoulish and Charmed worked out for whoever was trying that


----------



## cocotears (Mar 11, 2015)

Melrose said:


> If you've ever used a liner to completely fill in your lips, Jordana's Coco Loco is a dupe. Looks just like a matte lipstick but not long lasting like the velvetines of course.





dash4 said:


> I heard Anastasias liquid lipstick in Vamp is similar to Salem.. not a dupe.. but close. Not sisters - maybe just cousins.. lol. I think Salem is more brown while Amp is more reddish/rosey.  I  got my LASplash order in. and I will swatch and take a picture of  ghoulish and cashmere--this afternoon/evening..





nt234 said:


> Pitch from Colourpop is just a tad darker and not as dry as Salem, IMO.





Melrose said:


> L-R: Jordana's Coco Loco LL, LC Salem, Mac Film Noir. I'm sure there's got to be some dead on dupes out there as these colors are becoming increasingly popular. Hope you find your Salem dupe soon!





odditoria said:


> LA Splash Smitten Lip Tint in Spellbound: http://shop-lasplashcosmetics.com/makeup/lips/lipstick/smitten-liptint.html It's slightly darker, but it works. Also half the price of LC. La Splash Lip Couture in Untamed (currently Sold out atm but swatches are on google)
> 
> (photo credit[COLOR=444444] @_claudiayvette instagram)[/COLOR]





Yazmin said:


> I was going to post the same. When I swatched Spellbound the other day, my first thought was that it was close to Salem.


  Thank you for all your help ladies!!  I think I'm gonna try & get my hands on Spellbound!


----------



## Subparbrina (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm just so glad the more ENLIGHTENED instagram boycotters exist to harass teenage girls who are excited about their Lime Crime purchases. Savin' the world one "OMG YOU'RE SO STUPID!!" at a time, really.


----------



## Ana A (Mar 11, 2015)

To each their own, if you want to support this business go ahead as long as you don't insult those voicing their complaints and vice versa.  My problems with limecrime date long before the credit card incident. From cancelled orders, confusing launch dates, poor communication, crappy customer service to the fact that it would take a week and a half to get my products when I live less than an hour away from their shipment facility. It bothers me that it took this long for people to jump in the bandwagon but then again to each their own.


----------



## jenise (Mar 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really hate that this happened because personally, the Velvetine formula was my absolute favorite. The texture just performed really well on my lips. I'd love to swoop in and grab Riot and Cashmere but it's not worth the risk. Are the LA Splash liquid lipsticks at all comparable formula wise?


 The velevetine formula is my favorite too. Nothing really has come close yet IMO. I do love the la splash ones but they are a little thicker tho! Amazing colors too.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 11, 2015)

jenise said:


> The velevetine formula is my favorite too. Nothing really has come close yet IMO. I do love the la splash ones but they are a little thicker tho! Amazing colors too.


  I really like all my products from LC, I LOVE my Venus palette which is what sucks about this whole thing. Although I'm not buying more as of right now I'm still going to use what I have! I see so many people saying their products are sub par but I love what I've tried


----------



## dash4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> I'm just so glad the more ENLIGHTENED instagram boycotters exist to harass teenage girls who are excited about their Lime Crime purchases. Savin' the world one "OMG YOU'RE SO STUPID!!" at a time, really.
> That is so wrong.. so are the alleged threats against Doe Deere.. Two wrongs do NOT make a right..   People can not act righteous and then turn around and pull stunts like this... it brings them down to her level..and in some cases -- even lower.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jenise*
> ...


  I agree.. Velvetines have the best consistency.. I can only do one coat of LA Splash -- or it turns into a mess on my mouth..I love the colors and price point, but I have to be a lot more careful when applying LA Splashs..


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ghoulish and Charmed are from LaSplash  Celebrity Skin is Jeffree Star Cashmere is LC  Hope this helps


Okay I love JS celebrity skin!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 12, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I really like all my products from LC, I LOVE my Venus palette which is what sucks about this whole thing. Although I'm not buying more as of right now I'm still going to use what I have! I see so many people saying their products are sub par but I love what I've tried


  I wanted the Venus palette and I still do, but I am nervous about the whole debacle. :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

Melrose said:


> L-R: Jordana's Coco Loco LL, LC Salem, Mac Film Noir. I'm sure there's got to be some dead on dupes out there as these colors are becoming increasingly popular. Hope you find your Salem dupe soon!


  Forget the swatches. All I see is your big beautiful wedding ring.


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 12, 2015)

I enjoyed reading this discussion about lime crime. Lots of interesting perspectives http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddic...itimately_curious_to_hear_from_those_who_are/


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Forget the swatches. All I see is your big beautiful wedding ring.


  Right?!?!


----------



## Melrose (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Forget the swatches. All I see is your big beautiful wedding ring.


 Aww, thank you sweet friend! The hubs just surprised me with a new band on Valentine's day when he asked if I would marry him again. He did good choosing a ring to compliment my original one.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow. I was watching a video about the controversy..  Velvetines only have 2.6 ML  or 0.088 fl oz of product.. By comparison, Kat Von D liquid lipsticks have 6.6 ML or .22 fl oz .. I did not realize there was such a small amount of product in the tube.. probably because it is frosted and hard to see exactly how much is in it.

  Venus, Riot and Cashmere still have yet to sell out.. If the controversy had not happened -- I would bet money that they would have sold out already..


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 12, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Wow. I was watching a video about the controversy..  Velvetines only have 2.6 ML  or 0.088 fl oz of product.. By comparison, Kat Von D liquid lipsticks have 6.6 ML or .22 fl oz .. I did not realize there was such a small amount of product in the tube.. probably because it is frosted and hard to see exactly how much is in it.
> 
> Venus, Riot and Cashmere still have yet to sell out.. If the controversy had not happened -- I would bet money that they would have sold out already..


  WOW i never realized it either! i never thought to look


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 12, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> I enjoyed reading this discussion about lime crime. Lots of interesting perspectives http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddic...itimately_curious_to_hear_from_those_who_are/


 "there is no shortage of people posting that they received products that smelled funky, had separated, were half empty, had hair or mold in them or were ALREADY USED."

omg!!! i did not check either of the velvetines i purchased before i wore them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Right?!?!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Aww, thank you sweet friend! The hubs just surprised me with a new band on Valentine's day when he asked if I would marry him again. He did good choosing a ring to compliment my original one.


  I am working on a formula to clone him.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Wow. I was watching a video about the controversy..  Velvetines only have 2.6 ML  or 0.088 fl oz of product.. By comparison, Kat Von D liquid lipsticks have 6.6 ML or .22 fl oz .. I did not realize there was such a small amount of product in the tube.. probably because it is frosted and hard to see exactly how much is in it.  Venus, Riot and Cashmere still have yet to sell out.. If the controversy had not happened -- I would bet money that they would have sold out already..


 I don't know  for sure if it's actually the comment made by Xenia but supposedly this is how she replied to a query on quantity vs price!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 12, 2015)

Lmaoooooo! This bitch wildin', yo! Can you imagine? That is freaking funny.  Me and my poor ass will never give you a dime again ever in life. Peace.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know  for sure if it's actually the comment made by Xenia but supposedly this is how she replied to a query on quantity vs price!!


I've wondered too about its authenticity, but with all her past shenanigans I wouldn't be at all surprised if it were really DD.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know  for sure if it's actually the comment made by Xenia but supposedly this is how she replied to a query on quantity vs price!!


  Yeah this was a couple years ago. Not that it should be forgiven, but it's nothing new. It just keeps getting recycled thru IG.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh! Wow. I wish I had seen this beforehand.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah she's a troll I won't give her anymore of my money.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 12, 2015)

Seriously. What a shame. I love the velvetine formula . And limecrime was the first liquid lipsticks I tried. I really wanted riot. Love the color , but I can't it's not worth it.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2015)

ForeverJenn said:


> Seriously. What a shame. I love the velvetine formula . And limecrime was the first liquid lipsticks I tried. I really wanted riot. Love the color , but I can't it's not worth it.


  They were my first too


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am working on a formula to clone him. :cheers:


Two clones?? :haha:


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 13, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Does anyone have any dupes for Salem? I tried it back on last night since the first time I bought it & realized I really LOVED it. I can't bring myself to support LC though, so a dupe will have to do after it runs out.


  ill swatch a few browns i have against salem as well. colourpop pitch and this wet n wild one that seems close.  la splash seems to have good browns too, though i don't have any. i can say their formula is awesome though


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 13, 2015)

I am done with this company in general I didn't even get hacked but it is all BS.  Now, what I'm not gone do is throw away what I already have.  I am going to use it because that is still money I paid for it or as before stated just sell her lipsticks since those suck.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am done with this company in general I didn't even get hacked but it is all BS.  Now, what I'm not gone do is throw away what I already have.  I am going to use it because that is still money I paid for it or as before stated just sell her lipsticks since those suck.


  I am definitely going to use mine up too.  I do not understand why some people are throwing theirs away..??  That hurts NO ONE but themselves.  But to each their own - I am going to bleed every single one of mine dry..

  I watched a girl's video where she threw her Velvetine off her balcony -- over a cliff.... like really?  Not only tossing a perfectly  good product, but littering too...?


----------



## stormborn (Mar 13, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Wow. I was watching a video about the controversy..  Velvetines only have 2.6 ML  or 0.088 fl oz of product.. By comparison, Kat Von D liquid lipsticks have 6.6 ML or .22 fl oz .. I did not realize there was such a small amount of product in the tube.. probably because it is frosted and hard to see exactly how much is in it.  Venus, Riot and Cashmere still have yet to sell out.. If the controversy had not happened -- I would bet money that they would have sold out already..


  Had they come out on schedule, I definitely would have stalked the site and already have ordered Riot and probably Pansy. Now with all the drama, I haven't even bothered looking. Sucks for Doe. Carpe diem motherf***er!  Also, jeez, I never knew how little was in the Velvetines! I thought it was odd that my Cashmere seems to only be about half full despite having used it only a bare handful of times. Looks like another reason to go for KVD LUV over Pansy. Just wish LC tubes weren't so pretty!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 13, 2015)

Quote:


Vineetha said:


>








 Doe Deere, she's bat-sh*t crazy.  Never will I support her little business again, one day she'll be "_too poor" _because of her shady company and disgusting ethics.  Makes me want to


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Wow. I was watching a video about the controversy..  Velvetines only have 2.6 ML  or 0.088 fl oz of product.. By comparison, Kat Von D liquid lipsticks have 6.6 ML or .22 fl oz .. I did not realize there was such a small amount of product in the tube.. probably because it is frosted and hard to see exactly how much is in it.
> 
> Venus, Riot and Cashmere still have yet to sell out.. If the controversy had not happened -- I would bet money that they would have sold out already..


  I opened a new Velveteen tube I never even swatched, or used and you can see the frosted plastic at the bottom of the tube. . . i'm kinda saddened by this -__-


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really hate that this happened because personally, the Velvetine formula was my absolute favorite. The texture just performed really well on my lips. I'd love to swoop in and grab Riot and Cashmere but it's not worth the risk. Are the LA Splash liquid lipsticks at all comparable formula wise?


  The Velvetine was my least favorite formula  The lighter colors did that weird peel thing, and it sucked when I tried to layer it more. It also didnt last as long as I would have liked them too ($20 for a lipstick should do better) I felt like I was paying more for the packaging. The older formula was better, I don't know what happened.

  I really like Jeffree Star's formula, it's like i'm not wearing any lipstick. It's sorcery. The LA Splash ones are really drying, but they get the job done and last longer. They are workable, I don't like the paint-like scent though. But it goes away soon after applying. The LA Splash smitten tints are practically the same formula, except more velvety and have cute Harry Potter names o.o


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 13, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I never thought to look either.. But I was examining Cashmere today (I wore it today) and I can tell now that the bottle is very deceptive due to the frosted texture.. If you really look at the bottle -- you can tell that there is thick frosty plastic layered up around the actual product.. and the actual sphere of color/product-- is very small.   I saw this earlier on that reddit board..  Supposedly Doe denies writing this.. but who knows?  That is beyond unprofessional, uncouth and just vile..  I am definitely going to use mine up too.  I do not understand why some people are throwing theirs away..??  That hurts NO ONE but themselves.  But to each their own - I am going to bleed every single one of mine dry..  I watched a girl's video where she threw her Velvetine off her balcony -- over a cliff.... like really?  Not only tossing a perfectly  good product, but littering too...?


  People can be really extra.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 13, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I never thought to look either.. But I was examining Cashmere today (I wore it today) and I can tell now that the bottle is very deceptive due to the frosted texture.. If you really look at the bottle -- you can tell that there is thick frosty plastic layered up around the actual product.. and the actual sphere of color/product-- is very small.
> 
> I saw this earlier on that reddit board..
> 
> ...


  I agree I saw this girl crumble the lipstick in her hand than flush the whole lipstick capsule down the toilet.  Now when her sewage gets clogged it will be her fault only and she will really come out of pocket even more than what she paid for those lipsticks lol. I am good on that extraness


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 13, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> People can be really extra.


 :werd:


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 13, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I never thought to look either.. But I was examining Cashmere today (I wore it today) and I can tell now that the bottle is very deceptive due to the frosted texture.. If you really look at the bottle -- you can tell that there is thick frosty plastic layered up around the actual product.. and the actual sphere of color/product-- is very small.
> 
> I saw this earlier on that reddit board..
> 
> ...


  How dramatic lol. Exactly, I mean we paid for them and theres nothing to be done about it-- get your money's worth at least. Do you have to support them going forward? No, but doesnt mean you need to throw your makeup off a damn cliff.. smh


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 13, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> People can be really extra.


  I was done when I saw a girl put all of her LC products in dog poo. Yes, dog poo. Giiiiirl.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I was done when I saw a girl put all of her LC products in dog poo. Yes, dog poo. Giiiiirl.


I'm sorry, but I can not stop laughing at this! How does that idea even pop into your head? :lol:


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 13, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I was done when I saw a girl put all of her LC products in dog poo. Yes, dog poo. Giiiiirl.


  Whet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I'm suprised that people are only now boycotting the brand. I've never bought from them (wouldn't have been interested in the products anyway), because I've heard of her shadiness and horrible business practices for years. Not judging anyone who bought from them, just surprised that the brand was able to get so popular despite the bad reputation and bad stories about Xenia that had been all over the internet for a long time.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 13, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I was done when I saw a girl put all of her LC products in dog poo. Yes, dog poo. Giiiiirl.


  Lmao!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 13, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I was done when I saw a girl put all of her LC products in dog poo. Yes, dog poo. Giiiiirl.


 Omg really :lol:


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I was done when I saw a girl put all of her LC products in dog poo. Yes, dog poo. Giiiiirl.








 Wow lol


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 13, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *smileyt06* 


 I am done with this company in general I didn't even get hacked but it is all BS.  Now, what I'm not gone do is throw away what I already have.  I am going to use it because that is still money I paid for it or as before stated just sell her lipsticks since those suck.



for real, i wouldnt throw out what i have!
[  quote name="cocotears" url="/t/150701/lime-crime-lipstick/2430#post_2912452"]Does anyone have any dupes for Salem? I tried it back on last night since the first time I bought it & realized I really LOVED it. I can't bring myself to support LC though, so a dupe will have to do after it runs out.[/quote] salem dupes: colourpop pitch is the closest! also put wnw mink brown, la splash raven claw, and mac paramount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and if you are curious, my cashmere dupes. one is the #18 $1 eBay one; the combo one is la splash charmed over colourpop wet (which is also similar to mac stone, if you have that)


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am done with this company in general I didn't even get hacked but it is all BS.  Now, what I'm not gone do is throw away what I already have.  I am going to use it because that is still money I paid for it or as before stated just sell her lipsticks since those suck.
> 
> for real, i wouldnt throw out what i have!
> [
> ...


salem dupes:
colourpop pitch is the closest! also put wnw mink brown, la splash raven claw, and mac paramount





and if you are curious, my cashmere dupes. one is the #18 $1 eBay one; the combo one is la splash charmed over colourpop wet (which is also similar to mac stone, if you have that)





[/quote]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That color Mink Brown is beautiful! What brand is that?


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> :eyelove:  That color Mink Brown is beautiful! What brand is that?


  wet and wild! it was 78 cents hahahaha


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 14, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> wet and wild! it was 78 cents hahahaha


Then it must be mine!!!


----------



## cocotears (Mar 14, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *smileyt06*
> 
> 
> I am done with this company in general I didn't even get hacked but it is all BS.  Now, what I'm not gone do is throw away what I already have.  I am going to use it because that is still money I paid for it or as before stated just sell her lipsticks since those suck.
> ...


 salem dupes: colourpop pitch is the closest! also put wnw mink brown, la splash raven claw, and mac paramount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and if you are curious, my cashmere dupes. one is the #18 $1 eBay one; the combo one is la splash charmed over colourpop wet (which is also similar to mac stone, if you have that) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/quote]  Thank you! Pitch is really close! And only $5, me likey. How matte would you say it is compared to Salem?


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 14, 2015)

I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.

And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..

  I don't know why, but I got 2x each Velvetine I ordered, even though I only ordered 1 of each and I was only charged for 1 each. I guess I'll e-mail them to let them know.

  Here is Riot on the lips.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.   And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..  I don't know why, but I got 2x each Velvetine I ordered, even though I only ordered 1 of each and I was only charged for 1 each. I guess I'll e-mail them to let them know.  Here is Riot on the lips.


  Don't email them! Keep it! It looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.   And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..  I don't know why, but I got 2x each Velvetine I ordered, even though I only ordered 1 of each and I was only charged for 1 each. I guess I'll e-mail them to let them know.  Here is Riot on the lips.


That's beautiful on you!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 14, 2015)

B





KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.   And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..  I don't know why, but I got 2x each Velvetine I ordered, even though I only ordered 1 of each and I was only charged for 1 each. I guess I'll e-mail them to let them know.  Here is Riot on the lips.


 Stunning!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 14, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Stunning!


Thank you, i'm very happy I got it! 

If Lime Crime didn't screw up so bad, I know many people would be pleased with this Velvetine.


----------



## jenise (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.   And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..  I don't know why, but I got 2x each Velvetine I ordered, even though I only ordered 1 of each and I was only charged for 1 each. I guess I'll e-mail them to let them know.  Here is Riot on the lips.


 Very pretty! I ordered too.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I just feel like they're telling me "here, have two of each because we are just happy that you even ordered from us."  Thank you Erine!  Thanks, Dolly!    Thank you, i'm very happy I got it!    If Lime Crime didn't screw up so bad, I know many people would be pleased with this Velvetine.


 Despite all the hate they're getting I ordered riot and cashmere when they came in stock as well. I love the formula of the velvetines


----------



## jenise (Mar 14, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Despite all the hate they're getting I ordered riot and cashmere when they came in stock as well. I love the formula of the velvetines


 I ordered riot too! I wanted it since they first said they were releasing it.  Nothing compares to their formula


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not kidding about the poo. I'm on my phone so I don't know how to make this a sneak peek option, so if a mod could do that thanks (just so no one freaks out!)


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 14, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Despite all the hate they're getting I ordered riot and cashmere when they came in stock as well. I love the formula of the velvetines


  I thought I was the only one who ordered...

  I now understand why so many people enjoy(ed) the Velvetines. A + formula, in my opinion. and very little product needed.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 14, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


>


  Lol omg!!! People are cray


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 14, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


>


  wow, that's pretty gross. did she just leave the lime crime in her grass next to the poop afterward? or did she just put it there to pick it back up? lol...kind of an awkward situation.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> wow, that's pretty gross. did she just leave the lime crime in her grass next to the poop afterward? or did she just put it there to pick it back up? lol...kind of an awkward situation.


  She went kind of on a long rant but I hope if she picked those back up she had gloves on


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 14, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> She went kind of on a long rant but I hope if she picked those back up she had gloves on


  Hopefully...


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> She went kind of on a long rant but I hope if she picked those back up she had gloves on


 Ugh too much!! Beyond silly and totally unnecessary!!and I really don't understand why people who have decided to boycott Limecrime spends most of their time by the IG page and pounce on anyone who takes a diff stand! Some of the comments are beyond ridiculous!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 14, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


>


  I added a spoiler.

  I hope she didn't pick them up again...
  Can you imagine someone walking by and seeing a dog poop with pink makeup products on top, shaking their head wondering WTF is going on.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I added a spoiler.  I hope she didn't pick them up again... Can you imagine someone walking by and seeing a dog poop with pink makeup products on top, shaking his head wondering WTF is going on. :haha:


 :haha:


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I just feel like they're telling me "here, have two of each because we are just happy that you even ordered from us."  Thank you Erine!


  That's what i was thinking too! Do you think if i order 2 they'll send me 4? :haha:


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.
> 
> And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..
> 
> ...


It's so beautiful! But I can't risk having my card compromised again


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> It's so beautiful! But I can't risk having my card compromised again :weep:


Good thing Naimies will have Rave and Riot in a couple of weeks :wink:


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> It's so beautiful! But I can't risk having my card compromised again


  I understand your position. Well...if any other companies get the stock, then maybe you'll get a shot at it. I am sure it would look very pretty on you.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Yeah, I get that these people are trying to help others make informed decisions, BUT it kind of sucks if it's their main focus/life goal to tear down Lime Crime (who really needs no one's help in doing this anyway). I honestly don't feel like posting anything on Instagram with these products hash tagging what it is because I don't want someone hash tagging my picture #boycottlimecrime and going on some kind of rant. I don't know if that would happen, but I wouldn't rule it out with how passionate people have become.    Lol! I know, that would throw me for a loop.    I would say it can't hurt to give it a shot but....you never know with LC. Are you not ordering Riot anymore?   I understand your position. Well...if any other companies get the stock, then maybe you'll get a shot at it. I am sure it would look very pretty on you.


  Oh I'm definitely ordering it! I wanted it before the hack when we were all waiting weeks for it to come out, and I'm not gonna not order it now just because of all of this shit that happened. I waited and i want what i waited for! I was gonna order 2 before, and I'm still gonna order 2. Their site is acting funny on my phone and ipad and i can't edit my cart so i have to wait til I'm on my computer to order.


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah. People are spending waaaaayyyyy too much time on trying to take her down. I saw a petition floating around IG to boycott her. They are letting Doe live rent free in their heads and IG pages. Just don't buy her sh*t. And if someone else decided to buy her stuff and posts pics of it on their page... don't like it and just move one. The best thing they can do is try their best to promote other brands and hype them up they way they hyped up Lime Crime when they first came out.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Yeah, I get that these people are trying to help others make informed decisions, BUT it kind of sucks if it's their main focus/life goal to tear down Lime Crime (who really needs no one's help in doing this anyway). I honestly don't feel like posting anything on Instagram with these products hash tagging what it is because I don't want someone hash tagging my picture #boycottlimecrime and going on some kind of rant. I don't know if that would happen, but I wouldn't rule it out wit    Lol! I know, that would throw me for a loop.    I would say it can't hurt to give it a shot but....you never know with LC. Are you not ordering Riot anymore?   I understand your position. Well...if any other companies get the stock, then maybe you'll get a shot at it. I am sure it would look very pretty on you.


 Right? It isn't to say a lot of us aren't happy with their business practices but a few of the comments are just beyond ridiculous! As a customer what I hate is how they cannot stick to a said date for launches, how products remain OOS for a very long time and the security violation concerned me too!! But beyond that I don't have any validation regarding the other personal comments regarding the CEO (or dealing with the company).I have only purchased once from them and had used the PayPal option. Though PayPal doesn't share the card details with the dealer, if the password and username used at the limecrime site and PayPal site are the same, it could lead to same concerns. I ended up having to cancel my card and get it reissued!! I still believe using PayPal should be fine as long as the credentials aren't the same! Tbh I am still tempted to get riot and Venus palette since I have been wanting both got a long time!! I might even consider using a prepaid card and linking it to PayPal for the same lol!!


----------



## dash4 (Mar 14, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.
> 
> And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..
> 
> ...


  It looks beautiful on you, but that is not the color I envisioned it to be.. It looks a lot redder than I imagined..


----------



## rebeccagrand (Mar 14, 2015)

oh man i thought i was the only one that ordered!! haha wasn't gonna say anything til i realized im not the only one! i ordered riot and venus. i got my info stolen and had it all sorted out, and i hate their company and all but i just couldn't resist these


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 14, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> oh man i thought i was the only one that ordered!! haha wasn't gonna say anything til i realized im not the only one! i ordered riot and venus. i got my info stolen and had it all sorted out, and i hate their company and all but i just couldn't resist these


I suspect that their are a lot of people that ordered and for whatever reason are a little intimidated to admit it because of all of the "LC is the devil" talk going on. I also suspect that some of the same people posting on IG that they hate the brand and will never buy again already has lol. Never let the masses make you feel bad for your choice...you don't have to follow the crowd just because it's the "In" thing to do. If you don't want their stuff anymore than skip it because  it's what YOU want to do. If you want to buy it, then go for it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 14, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I suspect that their are a lot of people that ordered and for whatever reason are a little intimidated to admit it because of all of the "LC is the devil" talk going on. I also suspect that some of the same people posting on IG that they hate the brand and will never buy again already has lol. Never let the masses make you feel bad for your choice...you don't have to follow the crowd just because it's the "In" thing to do. If you don't want their stuff anymore than skip it because  it's what YOU want to do. If you want to buy it, then go for it.


 As one of the people who was effected by the hack I do believe LC is the devil and I won't give them another dime of my money. I don't like all the bashing and belittling of people who choose to still buy from them. It's fine to say I won't shop with them but it's not  my place to insult those that do. For every person who doesn't two more will.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good thing Naimies will have Rave and Riot in a couple of weeks :wink:


 Yeeeep!!! Lmao! I won't buy direct but I want Riot and Rave! LOL! My makeup addiction is real.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> As one of the people who was effected by the hack I do believe LC is the devil and I won't give them another dime of my money. I don't like all the bashing and belittling of people who choose to still buy from them. It's fine to say I won't shop with them but it's nott place to insult those that do. For every person who doesn't two more will.


Exactly. You make a choice and you have every right to.  It should be that way for everyone.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 14, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Exactly. You make a choice and you have every right to.  It should be that way for everyone.


 I don't care for Doe and her business practices suck but her products are the truth. If I knew more about the person that ran Mac I may not like them either. Freedom of choice and expression is so vital and and it pains me that people are feeling shamed into not expressing and spending their coins how they wish.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yeeeep!!! Lmao! I won't buy direct but I want Riot and Rave! LOL! My makeup addiction is real.


  Lmao I do want Riot and Rave too..Naimies is such a good place.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 15, 2015)

WOW, They must be on the serious down low, I hadn't even heard they released Riot and Venus...and it's still in stock?! They screwed up big time.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao I do want Riot and Rave too..Naimies is such a good place.


  Dolly, can you let us know when they receive it?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 15, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Dolly, can you let us know when they receive it?


Sure can


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sure can [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 15, 2015)

Riot looks lovely. I just can't picture giving my money to her anymore. However, everyone should be free to do what they want with the money they have. I personally don't see how people have the time and energy to harass others for purchasing. It's really ridiculous. If people came out like this for other things that (in my opinion) matter way more, how much better would the world be?


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 15, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Riot looks lovely. I just can't picture giving my money to her anymore. However, everyone should be free to do what they want with the money they have. I personally don't see how people have the time and energy to harass others for purchasing. It's really ridiculous. If people came out like this for other things that (in my opinion) matter way more, how much better would the world be?


  I agree. I won't purchase from Lime Crime anymore but I don't care what others do especially people I will never meet.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 15, 2015)

I would be lying if I said I wasn't half tempted to get Riot, Cashmere, and Pansy while they are in stock. But I really am nervous about ordering from the site.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I would be lying if I said I wasn't half tempted to get Riot, Cashmere, and Pansy while they are in stock. But I really am nervous about ordering from the site.


Completely understood. If you really want to get it your safest bet might be to use a prepaid debit card.


----------



## Missyrocks (Mar 15, 2015)

Even with a prepaid card, your name and address and info is still needed to get the order.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 15, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Even with a prepaid card, your name and address and info is still needed to get the order.


Of course but that is true no matter where you order. The concern is that financial info will be stolen. If using your real name is a concern you can choose a decoy name since it's a prepaid card. Your name isn't actually tied to it (assuming you get one that's non-reloadable like the ones you can chose from Walmart, Target, or any other retailer). If you've ever ordered anything online before (or if you have any accounts in general) your name and your address is already out there on lists available to the public so I don't think using your name and address is the real concern. At least I'm assuming it's not.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 15, 2015)

I still want Riot but I'm also still put off from ordering from their site. If I didn't have Venus already I would 100% get that though, it's honestly one of my favorite palettes! Aside from the red tones you can also do some really pretty natural/basic looks, I love the tones of the browns in the palette and the cream shade (you give me a shimmery cream color shadow and I'm a happy girl lol ) I did this look w Venus last week:


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Mar 15, 2015)

I ended up making a purchase from LC on Saturday. I used my card that is secured and has a very strict instruction to never allow more than $200.00 to be taken out at a time unless I call ahead of time and authorize it. I'm not too worried about someone getting my information now, because I checked the security of the site now myself, it's much, MUCH better. However, if someone wants to hack any retailer, they will, so you should always be prepared.

  oh, and ALWAYS use credit karma, they tell you if an inquiry shows up on your cards, I'd also put alerts on your card if someone tries to charge over $100.00 or however much you want. Most cards allow that now  Just things I've been doing since someone hacked my PayPal account years ago..


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I would be lying if I said I wasn't half tempted to get Riot, Cashmere, and Pansy while they are in stock. But I really am nervous about ordering from the site.


 Lmao after all this, I went and brought a prepaid card, Linked it to PayPal( paypal now allows addition of prepaid cards)  and brought Venus and riot!! :haha: ! And afterwards changed the PayPal password again


----------



## leetskywalker (Mar 15, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


>


definition of doing way too much!  i understand boycotting a company, but you've already spent the money.  different strokes i guess.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 15, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 




Good thing Naimies will have Rave and Riot in a couple of weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Well them Naimies here I come!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 15, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *leetskywalker* 




definition of doing way too much!  i understand boycotting a company, but you've already spent the money.  different strokes i guess.



  I have three Velvetines and I'm not tossing any of them. This whole mess has dampened my enthusiasm for Lime Crime, but not their formulas!


----------



## jenise (Mar 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lmao after all this, I went and brought a prepaid card, Linked it to PayPal( paypal now allows addition of prepaid cards)  and brought Venus and riot!! :haha: ! And afterwards changed the PayPal password again


 My Venus and riot comes tuesday!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> My Venus and riot comes tuesday!!


  Yay!! I am hoping mine gets shipped soon too!! How long did it take for them to ship the order???


----------



## jenise (Mar 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! I am hoping mine gets shipped soon too!! How long did it take for them to ship the order???


 It shipped like two days after I ordered if I remember correctly


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 15, 2015)

I ordered cashmere... Should be here Wednesday.. Shipped within 3-4 days


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> It shipped like two days after I ordered if I remember correctly


  Awesome!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 15, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> I ordered cashmere... Should be here Wednesday.. Shipped within 3-4 days


  Good!! Last time I ordered, it took more than 2 weeks to ship but that was during that restock when they had high volume!!!


----------



## Subparbrina (Mar 15, 2015)

I miiiightt have ordered the Venus palette too.


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 15, 2015)

Haven't wore wicked since I got it when it came out


----------



## jenise (Mar 15, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Haven't wore wicked since I got it when it came out


 Looks gorgeous!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

Riot looks rather red in the swatches I've seen. I love reds, I was just hoping it would look a little more rusty


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 16, 2015)

I just ordered Riot too! I didn't even realized that it launched if it wasn't for this thread. Plus after I bought Latte Confession from LASplash. I'll check out if they are really dupes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Haven't wore wicked since I got it when it came out


Gorgeous


----------



## Tashaboo (Mar 16, 2015)

So what do you guys think about rave?? similar to abh bambi?? I just don't know....


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 16, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> So what do you guys think about rave?? similar to abh bambi?? I just don't know....


 I do have ABH Bambi it's way brighter than what I thought. I don't think they are close. Maybe a lavender jade/dodgy girl type. Not sure.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 16, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> I miiiightt have ordered the Venus palette too.





jenise said:


> My Venus and riot comes tuesday!!





Vineetha said:


> Lmao after all this, I went and brought a prepaid card, Linked it to PayPal( paypal now allows addition of prepaid cards)  and brought Venus and riot!! :haha: ! And afterwards changed the PayPal password again


  I think I'm going to pick up the Venus palette too. Its so pretty and they're not bad products... Plus I need a pick me up :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I do have ABH Bambi it's way brighter than what I thought. I don't think they are close. Maybe a lavender jade/dodgy girl type. Not sure.


 Are you picking it up C?? As per the website it launches today and is LE!


----------



## jenise (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Are you picking it up C?? As per the website it launches today and is LE!


 Had no idea it launched today!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Had no idea it launched today!


 Yes!! That's what it says on their website in the description when you choose the shade rave! Also other OOS shades say restock on 16!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think I'm going to pick up the Venus palette too. Its so pretty and they're not bad products... Plus I need a pick me up :sigh:


 oke: do it Mel!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! That's what it says on their website in the description when you choose the shade rave! Also other OOS shades say restock on 16!!


  Are you getting it?!?? 





Vineetha said:


> oke: do it Mel!!


 Yes do it!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Are you getting it?!?? Yes do it!


 I don't know! Most likely yes!! :haha: I wish we had some swatches!! I don't want it to end up a neon pastel pink like Bambi!! I hope it is lavender!also the shipping ouch!!  Are you planning on getting it Jen??!!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Are you getting it?!?? Yes do it!





Vineetha said:


> oke: do it Mel!!


  Done! Also got Babette, hopefully I like it!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know! Most likely yes!! :haha: I wish we had some swatches!! I don't want it to end up a neon pastel pink like Bambi!! I hope it is lavender!also the shipping ouch!!  Are you planning on getting it Jen??!!


 I know I wanna see it IRL! The shipping sucks lol at least its only like five bucks tho!! 





mel33t said:


> Done! Also got Babette, hopefully I like it!!


 Yay!


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 16, 2015)

Quick question for anyone who used a prepaid card how do you go about doing so ? A friend wants some LC and I advised her against it especially with a reg debit/cc. Thanks everyone


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 16, 2015)

My order for shipped in just a matter of 3 hrs after ordering. Maybe the LC hype died down.


----------



## jenise (Mar 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My order for shipped in just a matter of 3 hrs after ordering. Maybe the LC hype died down.


 Lol of course it did. If it hadnt - no way cashmere Venus and riot would still be in stock!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My order for shipped in just a matter of 3 hrs after ordering. Maybe the LC hype died down.


  Mine did too!!! But they have moved to Fedex Smartpost !!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Lol of course it did. If it hadnt - no way cashmere Venus and riot would still be in stock!!


  haha!! So true!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 16, 2015)

Their IG dropped significantly


----------



## jenise (Mar 16, 2015)

Whatever more for us


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous


  Thanks hun


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

Rave is up on their website!!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

I can't wait to see swatches of Rave! I'm really curious to what it actually looks like lol I'm waiting on things to be available on Naimie's, I just really don't want to order from the site again. Although I do have to say since everything happened, their site is a bajillion times faster just for browsing even!


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 16, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Quick question for anyone who used a prepaid card how do you go about doing so ? A friend wants some LC and I advised her against it especially with a reg debit/cc. Thanks everyone


  I would just go to your bank and ask for a visa giftcard as opposed to opening a prepaid debit


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 16, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> I would just go to your bank and ask for a visa giftcard as opposed to opening a prepaid debit


You can go to your bank or you can go to any store (Walmart, Target, etc) and purchase one...either refillable or one with a set amount that can't be refilled.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

Paypal has prepaid card option too!!


----------



## dash4 (Mar 16, 2015)

There are advertisements on ebay already for Rave.. how is that even possible? Did it launch in stores, like Naimes already?

  I have to admit I am VERY tempted to order Rave.. it looks like my kind of color.  I love purples/lavenders.

  EDIT--

  I do not understand why LC put their instagram on private.  I would love to see the pictures that LC will post - with Rave, but since they privatized it - I cant.  What kind of a company makes their social media accounts private? It is just weird.. I can understand Doe putting her personal accounts on private, but not the company accounts.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

dash4 said:


> There are advertisements on ebay already for Rave.. how is that even possible? Did it launch in stores, like Naimes already?  I have to admit I am VERY tempted to order Rave.. it looks like my kind of color.  I love purples/lavenders.  EDIT--  I do not understand why LC put their instagram on private.  I would love to see the pictures that LC will post - with Rave, but since they privatized it - I cant.  What kind of a company makes their social media accounts private? It is just weird.. I can understand Doe putting her personal accounts on private, but not the company accounts.


  I still follow their Instagram and there have been 0 posts about Riot or Rave. Their last post was 1 week ago


----------



## mel33t (Mar 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I still follow their Instagram and there have been 0 posts about Riot or Rave. Their last post was 1 week ago


  They need a revamp on their marketing team. Put this behind them and start reminding people why they like their products... Although then maybe it would've been all sold out :haha:


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> They need a revamp on their marketing team. Put this behind them and start reminding people why they like their products... Although then maybe it would've been all sold out :haha:


  I have a feeling that's what they're working on. I don't think they'll post anything new while on private, I think they'll make it public when they next post but are trying to figure things out


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I have a feeling that's what they're working on. I don't think they'll post anything new while on private, I think they'll make it public when they next post but are trying to figure things out


 I was thinking the same!! Not sure if the a/c is still private but they posted about Rave just now!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 16, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> You can go to your bank or you can go to any store (Walmart, Target, etc) and purchase one...either refillable or one with a set amount that can't be refilled.


  Oh yes, any convenience store has them too  I just meant I feel like it's cheaper to get a gift card vs. getting one of those refillable prepaid cards with your bank, but it depends on your bank of course.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 16, 2015)

Someone I know may have just caved and bought Rave and Riot....


----------



## jenise (Mar 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Someone I know may have just caved and bought Rave and Riot....


 Lmao!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Someone I know may have just caved and bought Rave and Riot....


lmao


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Lmao!


 I was trying so hard. All gung ho to boycott until Naimies! Then I read Electric Lavender?!?! Game over! This b**ch aint playing fair!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 16, 2015)

I've read comments on IG asking if this will glow in black light. Hmmm. That will be interesting.


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I was trying so hard. All gung ho to boycott until Naimies! Then I read Electric Lavender?!?! Game over! This b**ch aint playing fair!


  You are hilarious!! The lure of new pretty makeup is stronger than a mo'fo. That lavender looks a lot like queen supreme from J. Star.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Someone I know may have just caved and bought Rave and Riot....


 LMAO!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Lmao!


 Are you getting this shade @jenise???


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 16, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> You are hilarious!! The lure of new pretty makeup is stronger than a mo'fo. That lavender looks a lot like queen supreme from J. Star.


 I just can't tell my hubby. He wanted to hunt them down to get our money back after the hack. Welp.... I'm an addict.


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just can't tell my hubby. He wanted to hunt them down to get our money back after the hack. Welp.... I'm an addict.


  WORD!! The hubby was heated?? Yeah, you have to hide that pretty little box to avoid WW3 in your home. lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 16, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> WORD!! The hubby was heated?? Yeah, you have to hide that pretty little box to avoid WW3 in your home. lol


 Or act like I already had it. Tee hee!


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 16, 2015)

Riot looks so different in every pic I've seen it in thus far. What sucks is that I haven't seen Riot on a WOC yet. I've seen a swatch of it besides KVD's lolita and it looks like its in the same color family. Not the same but in that same ball park.


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 16, 2015)

i'm waiting for swatches... im sure ill be easily persuaded but hopefully can get then from another site


----------



## Tashaboo (Mar 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Thats what i was looking at.. Like no swatch, just one picture that i still can't get a good idea of what the color really looks like. Like its just a surprise color that i guess they decided to release.


----------



## Tashaboo (Mar 16, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Riot looks so different in every pic I've seen it in thus far. What sucks is that I haven't seen Riot on a WOC yet. I've seen a swatch of it besides KVD's lolita and it looks like its in the same color family. Not the same but in that same ball park.


  I ordered riot and rave so if not anyone else.. I'll take pics lol.. im worried about rave tho...


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 16, 2015)

Honestly I still want the Venus palette  but I decided to wait. I keep hearing its powdery. I ordered it before and never got it. I got Rave to mix with Pansy and some lippies I want to brighten.


----------



## Msgyal (Mar 16, 2015)

Yay!!! Can't wait to see. I'm sure it's going to look great.  





Tashaboo said:


> I ordered riot and rave so if not anyone else.. I'll take pics lol.. im worried about rave tho... :whoa:





pretty_melody said:


> Ugh i just wish theyd give us an exact date.  Im kind of getting sick of waiting. I hope she posts some information tonight. They are creating such a hype over this it's crazy.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 16, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.   And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..  I don't know why, but I got 2x each Velvetine I ordered, even though I only ordered 1 of each and I was only charged for 1 each. I guess I'll e-mail them to let them know.  Here is Riot on the lips.


Gorgeous KrystalAnne!


----------



## nt234 (Mar 16, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i'm waiting for swatches... im sure ill be easily persuaded but hopefully can get then from another site


  Same here!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 16, 2015)

dash4 said:


> There are advertisements on ebay already for Rave.. how is that even possible? Did it launch in stores, like Naimes already?  I have to admit I am VERY tempted to order Rave.. it looks like my kind of color.  I love purples/lavenders.  EDIT--  I do not understand why LC put their instagram on private.  I would love to see the pictures that LC will post - with Rave, but since they privatized it - I cant.  What kind of a company makes their social media accounts private? It is just weird.. I can understand Doe putting her personal accounts on private, but not the company accounts.


  Because she has no business acumen.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous KrystalAnne!


Thanks 

  Ordered Rave today, can't wait to try it out!

  I want to hoard Riot because it's so amazing! I'm in looove.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 16, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Thanks   Ordered Rave today, can't wait to try it out!  I want to hoard Riot because it's so amazing! I'm in looove.


  Well ya have two so far :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Thanks   Ordered Rave today, can't wait to try it out!  I want to hoard Riot because it's so amazing! I'm in looove.


I'm excited to see Rave on you.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Honestly I still want the Venus palette  but I decided to wait. I keep hearing its powdery. I ordered it before and never got it. I got Rave to mix with Pansy and some lippies I want to brighten.


  I don't think it's powdery at all, I really love the shadows! They're all very easy to work with


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Well ya have two so far


  I told my mom about what happened and this is while i was wearing Riot. She then said I should give the extra to her because she really liked it on me. That hoarder inside of me doesn't want to let her have it but I think I just might. I just feel like while I'm handing it to her I'm gonna have a change of heart and yell "no you'll have to pry it out of my dead hands!".


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 16, 2015)

I've got Rave, Riot, and Cashmere in my cart. Debating Pansy. But I just can't seem to pull the trigger and buy


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I don't think it's powdery at all, I really love the shadows! They're all very easy to work with


I agree 100%! I haven't commented on my thoughts on the palette yet. I've played with it twice so far, and they are not powdery in my opinion. I don't really seem to get any kick up when I dip my brush in it. Some people have complained about the quality of the palette and I don't understand why. I think it's perfect!

I love this palette. Shell is so gorgeous and unique to my collection. The only thing about the palette that somewhat bothers me is the smell. It doesn't have a nasty stench, but idk..it smells weird and I smell it when I'm using the mirror in the palette to apply my makeup. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to smell it if I had it at arm's length away from me. I wish it smelled like TF's Chocolate Bar Palette.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Thanks, Dolly! I hope it looks good, I'm kind of nervous. I need to go buy a box of white strips first lol..    I agree 100%! I haven't commented on my thoughts on the palette yet. I've played with it twice so far, and they are not powdery in my opinion. I don't really seem to get any kick up when I dip my brush in it. Some people have complained about the quality of the palette and I don't understand why. I think it's perfect!   I love this palette. Shell is so gorgeous and unique to my collection. The only thing about the palette that somewhat bothers me is the smell. It doesn't have a nasty stench, but idk..it smells weird and I smell it when I'm using the mirror in the palette to apply my makeup. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to smell it if I had it at arm's length away from me. I wish it smelled like TF's Chocolate Bar Palette.


  I know the smell you mean, it goes away after a short while, mine doesn't have that scent anymore. My Sephora Disney Princess palettes had it too it's something to do with the packaging, that frosty cardboard finish


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 16, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Riot looks so different in every pic I've seen it in thus far. What sucks is that I haven't seen Riot on a WOC yet. I've seen a swatch of it besides KVD's lolita and it looks like its in the same color family. Not the same but in that same ball park.


  Mine arrived Saturday, but I won't be able to pick it up until Thursday. I'll post swatches that evening.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> Thats what i was looking at.. Like no swatch, just one picture that i still can't get a good idea of what the color really looks like. Like its just a surprise color that i guess they decided to release.
> 
> Right..
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Ajigglin*
> ...


  True -- she should be blowing up instagram with Riot and Rave pictures.. mesmerize folks with the pretty colors -- until they forget about the drama..


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I don't think it's powdery at all, I really love the shadows! They're all very easy to work with


  Agreed. Not powdery at all. Thinking of getting a BU.    





KrystalAnne said:


> I told my mom about what happened and this is while i was wearing Riot. She then said I should give the extra to her because she really liked it on me. That hoarder inside of me doesn't want to let her have it but I think I just might. I just feel like while I'm handing it to her I'm gonna have a change of heart and yell "no you'll have to pry it out of my dead hands!".


  It'd be hard for me to give it away too. Maybe let her borrow yours when she wants. At least she wouldn't have to reapply throughout the day! :haha:   





KrystalAnne said:


> Thanks, Dolly! I hope it looks good, I'm kind of nervous. I need to go buy a box of white strips first lol..    I agree 100%! I haven't commented on my thoughts on the palette yet. I've played with it twice so far, and they are not powdery in my opinion. I don't really seem to get any kick up when I dip my brush in it. Some people have complained about the quality of the palette and I don't understand why. I think it's perfect!   I love this palette. Shell is so gorgeous and unique to my collection. The only thing about the palette that somewhat bothers me is the smell. It doesn't have a nasty stench, but idk..it smells weird and I smell it when I'm using the mirror in the palette to apply my makeup. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to smell it if I had it at arm's length away from me. I wish it smelled like TF's Chocolate Bar Palette.


  Yes! I just smelled mine again and it smells like...very vegetable-y. Like fresh green beans or celery, if that makes sense. Very earthy. Not pleasant to me. But i can deal.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 16, 2015)

I got all four. SMH. I'm on a no-buy for two months. If anyone sees me talking about buying makeup, stop me.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 16, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.   And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..  I don't know why, but I got 2x each Velvetine I ordered, even though I only ordered 1 of each and I was only charged for 1 each. I guess I'll e-mail them to let them know.  Here is Riot on the lips.


    so pretty Riot is perfect on You  You want to sell me your extra Riot and Cs hahaha


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 16, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> You want to sell me your extra Riot and Cs hahaha


  Thanks girl! 

  haha, hmmmm i can't let go of them. they will miss me too much.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Agreed. Not powdery at all. Thinking of getting a BU.  It'd be hard for me to give it away too. Maybe let her borrow yours when she wants. At least she wouldn't have to reapply throughout the day! :haha: Yes! I just smelled mine again and it smells like...very vegetable-y. Like fresh green beans or celery, if that makes sense. Very earthy. Not pleasant to me. But i can deal.


 I'm sold! Dang it!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Mar 16, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.
> 
> And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..
> 
> ...


 Lawd, you've just sold me on Riot. It looks absolutely gorgeous on you! Love your blush, it pairs really nicely with Riot.
I'm just kinda waiting for them to stock Utopia again and then I'll bite the bullet.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 17, 2015)

So my palette shipped, but it was sent by Landmark Global, what's that?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> So my palette shipped, but it was sent by Landmark Global, what's that?


  Its actually Fedex Shipping Mel. If you click on the landmark global tracking, it will give you the fedex tracking no!!  Maybe its a shipping company they use! But final carrier is Fedex Smartpost!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Its actually Fedex Shipping Mel. If you click on the landmark global tracking, it will give you the fedex tracking no!!  Maybe its a shipping company they use! But final carrier is Fedex Smartpost!!


  yes! I was confused at first too lol. so excited to get home from work for riot and venus!! its my spring break and all Im doing is working and ordering way too much makeup


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 17, 2015)

I hate them. I want to boycott but I'd love to own Rave, Riot and Pansy..


----------



## mel33t (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Its actually Fedex Shipping Mel. If you click on the landmark global tracking, it will give you the fedex tracking no!!  Maybe its a shipping company they use! But final carrier is Fedex Smartpost!!


  Thank you!!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 17, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Lawd, you've just sold me on Riot. It looks absolutely gorgeous on you! Love your blush, it pairs really nicely with Riot.[/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]I'm just kinda waiting for them to stock Utopia again and then I'll bite the bullet.[/COLOR]


  Thanks!  It's an instant favorite. I'm wearing MACs Ocean City from the proenzaschouler collection. Love that blush! Did you get it?   Well looks like it's time for you to order as utopia is now in stock. I placed another order. I'm bad. I got another riot ( decided I'll just give one to my mom) red velvet, suedeberry, and utopia.   I can't wait to get them! Just too bad I ha to pay shipping for only rave yesterday when if I waited I could've got it with today's order and free shipping. Rave was already shipped apparently.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 17, 2015)

Of course Utopia is in stock now


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

Utopia is very pretty  one of my faves from LC


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Utopia is very pretty  one of my faves from LC


 How close is it to KVD luv C?? I never picked it up since I had LuV!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> How close is it to KVD luv C?? I never picked it up since I had LuV!!


 I'll post a comparison wait


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

It's a dupe!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's a dupe!


 Thank you C!! Wow!! They are very similar!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh wow!! I hate fedex smart post!! my shipping just updated and it says expected date of delivery as 23rd Wednesday!! :shock: I hope it updates to an earlier date like maybe Saturday!! hboy:


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh wow!! I hate fedex smart post!! my shipping just updated and it says expected date of delivery as 23rd Wednesday!! :shock: I hope it updates to an earlier date like maybe Saturday!! hboy:


 I hate smart post today. My package has been sitting at the post office all day and won't get delivered until tomorrow now


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> I hate smart post today. My package has been sitting at the post office all day and won't get delivered until tomorrow now


 Oh no  I much prefer direct USPS !! Hoping they have updated 7 business days by default and it won't take that long!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> How close is it to KVD luv C?? I never picked it up since I had LuV!!


  Super close. I bought utopia and returned it when I put it on, it looked exactly the same on me


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no  I much prefer direct USPS !! Hoping they have updated 7 business days by default and it won't take that long!!


 Mine took 5 business days I think


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi guys!
  So I may or may not have ordered Riot and Wicked... and some liners.. a few days ago 





 I feel a little better seeing other people ordered too haha.. I really wanted Riot :/... the rest kinda jumped in my cart xD


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 17, 2015)

I may have just ordered riot... along with rave and pansy... )': I know Im not gonna see them for a month or more though. =\


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, these Fedex-USPS and UPS-USPS hybrids are usually slower for me than regular USPS, but the delivery time does vary. The handing over of the package from one to the other causes a delay. I wish e-commerce sites wouldn't choose this option (I'm looking at you Macy's and Bloomies).


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 17, 2015)

I was debating if I should ordered but I couldn't help it I got riot & rave


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have to see swatches of Rave before i decide if i will order it or not. Some colours I can order without swatches, but not this one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I have to see swatches of Rave before i decide if i will order it or not. Some colours I can order without swatches, but not this one.


I wish a swatch would pop up too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't know how true this is bit I've seen a few people on Lime Crime's IG that they've had their accounts hacked in the last couple days. They could just be trying to scare people away but it's making me uneasy since I just ordered.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know how true this is bit I've seen a few people on Lime Crime's IG that they've had their accounts hacked in the last couple days. They could just be trying to scare people away but it's making me uneasy since I just ordered.


  If it's true and they ever ordered from LC before it could be their info was already out there from the initial breach. Mine got hacked in Jan from a purchase I made in Nov


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


> If it's true and they ever ordered from LC before it could be their info was already out there from the initial breach. Mine got hacked in Jan from a purchase I made in Nov


  That makes me feel better. I changed my PayPal password not long after ordering just in case. I noticed my LC order has some mark in my bank account that I've never noticed before. I'm calling in the morning just in case.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That makes me feel better. I changed my PayPal password not long after ordering just in case. I noticed my LC order has some mark in my bank account that I've never noticed before. I'm calling in the morning just in case.


I'm sure you'll be fine just keep an eye on your account just in case.  I feel like the reports of fraud are going to go on for a while since we don't know how many people actually had their info compromised, some might have their info out there but no one has used it yet etc


----------



## stormborn (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's a dupe!


  Don't do this to me!


----------



## dash4 (Mar 17, 2015)

Utopia is back in stock.  In fact, every color is back in stock.  


CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know how true this is bit I've seen a few people on Lime Crime's IG that they've had their accounts hacked in the last couple days. They could just be trying to scare people away but it's making me uneasy since I just ordered.


  Oh geesh.  :-(  I hope that isn't true.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 18, 2015)

My cashmere was supposed to arrive today.. Now fed ex updates to say Saturday.. It shipped out last Thursday. Woof!!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> My cashmere was supposed to arrive today.. Now fed ex updates to say Saturday.. It shipped out last Thursday. Woof!!!!


  mine shipped out last wednesday and im still waiting too. its just sitting in the post office since they use smartpost now!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 18, 2015)

Ugh my order was prepared on Monday and didn't ship until today. It's not set to arrive until Tuesday. 
  I am so spoiled by Flash that I hate everyone else's shipping :/


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Ugh my order was prepared on Monday and didn't ship until today. It's not set to arrive until Tuesday.
> I am so spoiled by Flash that I hate everyone else's shipping :/


  exact same! that and mac overnight lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

The post office is way faster than FedEx smartpost.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2015)

I made two orders and while both were handled by FedEx initially, they ended up being transferred to my local PO for delivery.  Took 5 business days to reach me.

  Now I'm unsure of whether I should order Rave!


----------



## dash4 (Mar 18, 2015)

I made two orders as well.   First order- Riot, Venus palette and another Cashmere.

  Second order: Rave.


rainyday said:


> I made two orders and while both were handled by FedEx initially, they ended up being transferred to my local PO for delivery.  Took 5 business days to reach me.
> 
> Now I'm unsure of whether I should order Rave!


  That is so annoying.  I think FedEx packages are the lowest  priority with USPS.  Every single time I order something that uses FedEx smartpost -- it will be delayed.. a lot of the time - it is just sitting at my local post office.. 

  One order was SUPPOSED to be here yesterday, but of course -- did not get here. They updated the estimate delivery date to today.. but it still at my local post office, so I highly doubt I will be getting it today.. sighs.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I made two orders as well.   First order- Riot, Venus palette and another Cashmere.
> 
> Second order: Rave.
> That is so annoying.  I think FedEx packages are the lowest  priority with USPS.  Every single time I order something that uses FedEx surepost -- it will be delayed.. a lot of the time - it is just sitting at my local post office..
> ...


  That sucks! They're slacking off!

  I think it has a lot to do with your local PO and/or mail carrier as well.  Twice I've had packages say they arrived at my local PO around 2-4pm EST so normally delivery would happen the next day (I always get mail around 12pm) BUT my mail carrier would deliver them later in the evening.  That's why every year I always include a card and a small gift as a thank you every Christmas.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Mar 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> hoshiakari_ said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=008080]I'm just kinda waiting for them to stock Utopia again and then I'll bite the bullet.[/COLOR]
> ...


 No, I actually haven't bought anything from MAC in a while... here's hoping something in the upcoming collections catch my eye.

lol I was actually thinking (wishful hoping, more like) it'd take longer for them to restock it. I'm still cardless since the bank is still investigating the charges on my account. 





Looking forward to your swatch of Rave! I bet it'll look amazing on you.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 18, 2015)

rainyday said:


> That sucks! They're slacking off!
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with your local PO and/or mail carrier as well.  Twice I've had packages say they arrived at my local PO around 2-4pm EST so normally delivery would happen the next day (I always get mail around 12pm) BUT my mail carrier would deliver them later in the evening.  That's why every year I always include a card and a small gift as a thank you every Christmas.


  Nice plan in 'tipping' the mailman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mine did come today!!   And they got my order right.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 18, 2015)

here is Riot on my lips (in different lighting) excuse the sloppy application.. I was super excited. This is with one coat:








  It pulls orange-y on me but so does everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. For reference, I am NW20 in Mac.

  I bought two Riots and both were not filled completely to the  top with product.. I will take a picture of the tubes later tonight..


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know everyone's very disappointed and angry with Lime Crime and I completely 100% understand. I'm not thrilled with their business practices, but I did order from them this past week. I ordered Venus, Riot, Cashmere, and Wicked. I am satisfied and so far this liquid lipstick formula is my favorite. No stickiness whatsoever and I love the thinner consistency. It's a shame that there is so much bad that comes along with this company.. Riot is so pretty.
> 
> And my order showed up within like 3-4 days of ordering..
> 
> ...


  That looks beautiful on you! Im so tempted to get it.
  And I agree, keep em! Now you have BUs


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 18, 2015)

This is riot on. Excuse the face its been a long day at work complete with a meltdown.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> This is riot on. Excuse the face its been a long day at work complete with a meltdown.


Lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

This might be helpful for some wanting a Cashmere dupe.


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> This might be helpful for some wanting a Cashmere dupe.


 The new version of la splash's ghoulish is also an exact dupe of cashmere !


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 18, 2015)

dash4 said:


> here is Riot on my lips (in different lighting) excuse the sloppy application.. I was super excited. This is with one coat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love it on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 18, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> This is riot on. Excuse the face its been a long day at work complete with a meltdown.


  Very pretty. I see some red in it though.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> The new version of la splash's ghoulish is also an exact dupe of cashmere !


I might try Ghoulish sometime,I'm just afraid I'll look bad in it.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 18, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> No, I actually haven't bought anything from MAC in a while... here's hoping something in the upcoming collections catch my eye.
> 
> lol I was actually thinking (wishful hoping, more like) it'd take longer for them to restock it. I'm still cardless since the bank is still investigating the charges on my account.
> 
> ...


That's pretty on you. Did you get your Venus?!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 18, 2015)

I have on the Venus palette and Cashmere here. Love using them together!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I have on the Venus palette and Cashmere here. Love using them together!


  Yasssss honey slayyyyyyy


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I have on the Venus palette and Cashmere here. Love using them together!


You look fabulous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I have on the Venus palette and Cashmere here. Love using them together!


  Gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> This is riot on. Excuse the face its been a long day at work complete with a meltdown.


  Love it on you


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I have on the Venus palette and Cashmere here. Love using them together!





pretty_melody said:


> This is riot on. Excuse the face its been a long day at work complete with a meltdown.


   Beautiful girls  Jesus I want Riot but i dont want to put my debit card


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Thank you   Will you stick to your guns and not buy it?     I haven't been getting much from MAC collections lately, either. I haven't been stalking to catch the things I want.  Aw darn it, well, at this rate, it may still be in stock when you are able to purchase!   Thanks, I hope Rave looks good on me, I'm honestly a little scared. I hope it doesn't look like a crazy lavender highlighter on me.     That's pretty on you. Did you get your Venus?!


  I did! finally,super excited to use it.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 18, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Thank you   Will you stick to your guns and not buy it?     I haven't been getting much from MAC collections lately, either. I haven't been stalking to catch the things I want.  Aw darn it, well, at this rate, it may still be in stock when you are able to purchase!   Thanks, I hope Rave looks good on me, I'm honestly a little scared. I hope it doesn't look like a crazy lavender highlighter on me.     That's pretty on you. Did you get your Venus?!


 I WANT to stick to my guns. I'm at a tug of war. I don't really like Doe or how she handles things but I love the Velvetines and I'd really like to get Pansy, Riot and Rave


----------



## dash4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Kat Von D Lolita and Lime Crime Riot are _very _close, not dupes.. but very close to it.

  Riot is a bit more orang-y while Lolita is more brown..

  I took two pictures in different lighting for you guys.. I do not know why but my pictures always look so washed out on here.. I only have my Samsung galaxy 4 to take pictures with..








  EDIT: In pictures - they look exactly the same.. but there is a subtle difference.. also another note -- Kat Von D dries down to a matte finish a lot faster than Lime Crime.


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 18, 2015)

dash4 said:


> here is Riot on my lips (in different lighting) excuse the sloppy application.. I was super excited. This is with one coat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I doublechecked my Pansy from a month ago and it wasnt filled either ;( Sigh. In fact, it had gaps in the tube just from laying down for a few weeks. Ive only used it once!!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> I doublechecked my Pansy from a month ago and it wasnt filled either ;( Sigh. In fact, it had gaps in the tube just from laying down for a few weeks. Ive only used it once!!


  No liquid lip product (lipstick or gloss) can be filled to the top. Otherwise it would squirt out when the cap/wand is put on.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No liquid lip product (lipstick or gloss) can be filled to the top. Otherwise it would squirt out when the cap/wand is put on.


  That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 18, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> This is riot on. Excuse the face its been a long day at work complete with a meltdown.





KrystalAnne said:


> I have on the Venus palette and Cashmere here. Love using them together!


 Pretty


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 18, 2015)

sooo my order shipped already.. next day.. =O
  Im very surprised thats never happened before with limecrime..
  Ive also noticed they changed over postal carriers from the last time I ordered...
  I have hope.... also international shipping wasnt even that much.. it was $6.95 flat rate for like 4 velvetines


----------



## LiliV (Mar 18, 2015)

I love how everything looks on everyone!  I'm waiting for some Rave swatches, I cant figure out the real tone that one is supposed to be yet just from the official site photo


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 19, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> I have on the Venus palette and Cashmere here. Love using them together!


  Stunning! 





thefbomb said:


> I WANT to stick to my guns. I'm at a tug of war. I don't really like Doe or how she handles things but I love the Velvetines and I'd really like to get Pansy, Riot and Rave


  Naimies is getting them soon I believe 





erine1881 said:


> No liquid lip product (lipstick or gloss) can be filled to the top. Otherwise it would squirt out when the cap/wand is put on.


   That's what I thought...my KVD outlaw in the old formula does that.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 19, 2015)

When did limecrime discontinue all their eyeshadow palettes except for venus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I randomly looked at the eyeshadow section because Ive always wanted the alchemy palette only to find out they dont have them anymore !


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> When did limecrime discontinue all their eyeshadow palettes except for venus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think just before the initial release of Venus.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 19, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> When did limecrime discontinue all their eyeshadow palettes except for venus? :whoa:  I randomly looked at the eyeshadow section because Ive always wanted the alchemy palette only to find out they dont have them anymore !


  Maybe that means they're reformulating?


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

uused my venus today..... the hype is definitely real


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> uused my venus today..... the hype is definitely real


  Awesome!!! I cant wait to get mine! (that snail mail though!!  )


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome!!! I cant wait to get mine! (that snail mail though!!  )


  seriously :./ this shipping is taking so long ...
  my package was in AZ this morning, that's so far form NY :/


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> seriously :./ this shipping is taking so long ...
> my package was in AZ this morning, that's so far form NY :/


  I think ours are travelling together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is in AZ too!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think ours are travelling together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol! at least they have company huh


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome!!! I cant wait to get mine! (that snail mail though!!  )





Vineetha said:


> I think ours are travelling together! :haha:  Mine is in AZ too!!


 I'm not a fan of FedEx smart post. Not too smart at all. Mine is in NM. Dafuq! Lol


----------



## Nuke (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think ours are travelling together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My Velvetines are also in AZ right now... hahaha this is at least amusing me. I was so excited that the shipping label was created quickly, but this shipping is taking a while longer than expected.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Smart Post


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

Nuke said:


> My Velvetines are also in AZ right now... hahaha this is at least amusing me. I was so excited that the shipping label was created quickly, but this shipping is taking a while longer than expected.


  felt the same way, my label was created asap and then it took 3 days to ship.. thanks LimeCrime :/


----------



## Nuke (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> felt the same way, my label was created asap and then it took 3 days to ship.. thanks LimeCrime :/


  That's exactly what happened! I guess one part of their processes became very fast, and the other.... is still the same, hahahahah. I'm trying to manage my expectations. I ordered just Riot and Wicked. I also wanted Utopia but it wasn't in stock when I ordered... might just get it elsewhere.

  I'm going to do a lil experiment and order some Velvetines from NastyGal and see if they get to me before the ones from Lime Crime do...


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Nuke said:


> That's exactly what happened! I guess one part of their processes became very fast, and the other.... is still the same, hahahahah. I'm trying to manage my expectations. I ordered just Riot and Wicked. I also wanted Utopia but it wasn't in stock when I ordered... might just get it elsewhere.  *I'm going to do a lil experiment and order some Velvetines from NastyGal and see if they get to me before the ones from Lime Crime do...  *


:lmao:


----------



## LiliV (Mar 19, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> When did limecrime discontinue all their eyeshadow palettes except for venus? :whoa:  I randomly looked at the eyeshadow section because Ive always wanted the alchemy palette only to find out they dont have them anymore !


  I know, I wanted to get the Palette d'Antoinette when I bought Venus bc when that one came out I wasn't buying Lime Crime (the whole repackaging thing kept me away for a longgggg time) but it was gone along with all the others


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No liquid lip product (lipstick or gloss) can be filled to the top. Otherwise it would squirt out when the cap/wand is put on.


  That makes sense, i looked at the lolita i got recently and you're right. But none of my other tubes have gaps when laying sideways, but maybe its due to the consistency? Regardless, I love Pansy and have no regrets-- just wish there was more product


----------



## dash4 (Mar 19, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> That makes sense, i looked at the lolita i got recently and you're right. But none of my other tubes have gaps when laying sideways, but maybe its due to the consistency? Regardless, I love Pansy and have no regrets-- just wish there was more product


  Right.. I have Pansy, Pink Velvet, Utopia, 3 Cashmeres and 2 Riots.. The only one that has a lot of empty space - are my two Riots.. it just seems inconsistent on how much product is in a tube.. but I don't think Doe gives a damn about quality control, etc..

  o well, with all the other issues w/Lime Crime -- that is small potatoes.. yet I still buy from them --sighs--..


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Thanks! I was expecting rave to be lighter


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 I really like the shade. It doesn't seem too bright


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> I really like the shade. It doesn't seem too bright


 Me too!! Looks like it will actually work for me!! Now only if the snail moved!! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Thanks! I was expecting rave to be lighter


 I thought it would be too based on the lavender description!! But I like the shade lol!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Wow! Very pretty! Now I want it! But I hated FedEx smart post.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Wow! Very pretty! Now I want it! But I* hated FedEx smart post*.


  Me too C! Both my orders are still in transit and they were shipped on monday/tuesday!! I thought I might get atleast one by Saturday nah.......


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Few more swatches!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Few more swatches!!


I kinda love it


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I kinda love it


 You will rock the shade D!!  :heart2:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

oh damn.. I really like Rave... f*ck..


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 
  I am really glad I ordered it now. I'm having trouble pulling off Lavender Jade and this looks like it's going to be more wearable.


----------



## rebeccagrand (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  okayyy it's about to be mine!! i thought it would be a lot lighter and like bambi which i hate. so happy it's more purple!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pretty, but would look AWFUL on me


----------



## nt234 (Mar 19, 2015)

This is the part when I say I don't want it...except not really because it's gorgeous and I'm not stronger than I've been before.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could break free!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 19, 2015)

Rave would not be the move for me.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm surprised they haven't offered any specials with their products. Like bundles for a certain price. That would be great lol


----------



## nasquiat (Mar 20, 2015)

Rave looks pretty but I won't wear it. it will sit there like my Dodgy Girl hoping one day I wear it. Maybe if I do up my face and wear it.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't need Rave. I don't know what color I was expecting it to be and it's pretty but I'm passing. I'd still like to get Riot though


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 20, 2015)

My cashmere is still in fedex purgatory.   Meanwhile i think my third release KVD lolita looks like riot on me. In case anyone afraid of purchasing from LC


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 20, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> My cashmere is still in fedex purgatory.   Meanwhile i think my third release KVD lolita looks like riot on me. In case anyone afraid of purchasing from LC


That's really pretty


----------



## jenise (Mar 20, 2015)

wearing riot today and i think it has become my favorite one next to cashmere! went on opaque, no patchiness and not drying out my lips at all. pick it up!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> wearing riot today and i think it has become my favorite one next to cashmere! went on opaque, no patchiness and not drying out my lips at all. pick it up!!


  also the color is like a gorgeous warm rusty rose


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out how long this damn package is going to take to get to me


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No liquid lip product (lipstick or gloss) can be filled to the top. Otherwise it would squirt out when the cap/wand is put on.


  That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 20, 2015)

Rave is pretty but it is too light for my taste.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

I caved and ordered Riot and Rave. It's like playing Russian Roulette at this point. I had to order them separately and that sucks. Plus, I'm not getting them until Monday. Rave looks hella bright, but that doesn't scare me. I just hope it isn't one of those shades that I have to wear a liner with to blend around the edges. If so, I'll have to toss it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> wearing riot today and i think it has become my favorite one next to cashmere! went on opaque, no patchiness and not drying out my lips at all. pick it up!!


 I can't wait to get my riot. It's in lalaland right now...


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't wait to get my riot. It's in lalaland right now...


 Lmao!! One of my package is in Missouri and other Arizona :lmao: !! No where near the destination!!


----------



## Nuke (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lmao!! One of my package is in Missouri and other Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  slowly getting to me...


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 20, 2015)

So far the swatches of Rave arent blowing me away and I think it would look terrible on me. This is all great because Im determined to stick to my guns and not purchase anythong from LC.
  So glad you guys are liking your purchases though! The velvetines are pretty fabulous


----------



## dash4 (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Wow~ it looks amazing on her.. that is my kind of color..  I friggen love it.. so glad I ordered it.. I will swatch when my comes in- but it isnt supposed to be delivered until 3/24 unfortunately..


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I caved and ordered Riot and Rave. It's like playing Russian Roulette at this point. I had to order them separately and that sucks. Plus, I'm not getting them until Monday. Rave looks hella bright, but that doesn't scare me. I just hope it isn't one of those shades that I have to wear a liner with to blend around the edges. If so, I'll have to toss it.


  Hey how did you like suedeberry on you?


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 20, 2015)

I am not sure if someone posted this but I found a woc who tried on RIOT and... I think I really really like it. Ugh. I can't STAND that woman but man she knows how to put out good sh*t!. 
   Check this out. Hope it helps someone.
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxAoaIzhrrchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxAoaIzhrrc


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Hey how did you like suedeberry on you?


  I'm not a fan unfortunately. I thought it worked, but with wear it proved to be tricky. It's difficult with that color in that formula. I had to use a light hand and with layering it was just patchy and made my lips look even more wrinkly. It'll probably work if I use a lip pencil and then used a bit of Suedeberry on top, but who the hell has time for that?   





dcarrington said:


> I am not sure if someone posted this but I found a woc who tried on RIOT and... I think I really really like it. Ugh. I can't STAND that woman but man she knows how to put out good sh*t!.   Check this out. Hope it helps someone. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxAoaIzhrrchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxAoaIzhrrc


  Oooh, I can't wait to get my hands on Riot.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 20, 2015)

My cashmere finally arrived!!!  Edit: love it!! Was afraid the color wouldn't work for me but I think it does! Yay! Is a little darker in person


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's really pretty


  Thanks lady


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> My cashmere finally arrived!!!  Edit: love it!! Was afraid the color wouldn't work for me but I think it does! Yay! Is a little darker in person


Pretty!


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 20, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Rave looks pretty but I won't wear it. it will sit there like my Dodgy Girl hoping one day I wear it. Maybe if I do up my face and wear it.


  Me exactly! i havent worn DG once lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


  omg!!! Really???? You used paypal crimson???


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


OMG! I'm so sorry Crimson! I hope you're able to get back any money that may have been lost. :hug:


----------



## LiliV (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


  Ugh!!! I'm glad I didn't order. Was this your first time ordering from them?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


  I felt a little lightheaded reading this. How ridiculous that this happens again? Inside job instead of some savvy hacker? Those two orders need to be my last from that company.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


 oh no CQ I am so sorry!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> omg!!! Really???? You used paypal crimson???


  Yes I used PayPal.   





NaomiH said:


> OMG! I'm so sorry Crimson! I hope you're able to get back any money that may have been lost. :hug:





LiliV said:


> Ugh!!! I'm glad I didn't order. Was this your first time ordering from them?





shontay07108 said:


> I felt a little lightheaded reading this. How ridiculous that this happens again? Inside job instead of some savvy hacker? Those two orders need to be my last from that company.





Dolly Snow said:


> oh no CQ I am so sorry!


  Thanks ladies. I did make an order before this but it was probably a year ago. I guess there is no telling but it just seems odd that its only after I bought this week that someone made purchases.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


  Ughhh. So sorry to hear it. Now its wait and see for those of us who ordered recently. Damn.


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Oooh, I can't wait to get my hands on Riot.


  Bummer about suedeberry. I shall definitely let that one slide on by.

  And isn't Riot yummy?!? I am so happy to finally see a woc with it. It looked beautiul on all other skintones but I wanted to see it on deeper skin and it looks beautiful. That freakin' Doe. She is a *&^% but her products (velvetines in particular) are really nice.


----------



## dcarrington (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks ladies. I did make an order before this but it was probably a year ago. I guess there is no telling but it just seems odd that its only after I bought this week that someone made purchases.


  WHAT???? I am soo sorry to hear that! This is so freakin' scary. Wow. And with Paypal???


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


Sorry this happened to you. I've had 4 people I know have their info compromised in the last week...but it wasn't because of LC orders (they've never ordered from them). Not sure what is happening but they all had it happen to accounts connected to PayPal. It's sad that there are low lives that make a living stealing from others. Hope everyone else that ordered is safe.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Sorry this happened to you. I've had 4 people I know have their info compromised in the last week...but it wasn't because of LC orders (they've never ordered from them). Not sure what is happening but they all had it happen to accounts connected to PayPal. It's sad that there are low lives that make a living stealing from others. Hope everyone else that ordered is safe.


  Oh wow! And here I was thinking I was doing the safe thing using PayPal.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry to read this! Maybe this time it's a PayPal thing and not a LC thing? Sucks either way.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 20, 2015)

I just changed my paypal password after I ordered the Venus palette via paypal so hopefully I'll be okay.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Sorry to read this! Maybe this time it's a PayPal thing and not a LC thing? Sucks either way.


  I didn't use paypal any of the 3 times I've ordered from LC. It can be convenient in a lot of instances, but I think it gives people a false sense of security.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.









 THIS WEEK? You mean to tell me Lime Crime IS STILL having issues with hackers? Did you pay with Pay Pal?


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


woaaaah


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


 Wow! That sucks! Sorry it happened to you


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


  Oh man this is ridiculous, so sorry you are having to deal with this. It looks like the only "safer" route is a prepaid card


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I didn't use paypal any of the 3 times I've ordered from LC. It can be convenient in a lot of instances, but I think it gives people a false sense of security.


  I know I certainly think that way, especially when it comes to disputes over charges.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aw, man. I'm sorry! Have you ordered from anywhere else recently? I checked out with PP too and just checked my accounts. So far, no odd charges. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 20, 2015)

My Rave arrived today and it reminds me a lot of DG. I didn't swatch them next to each other yet. But I'll post a picture when I do. I like it and it's not as bright as I was thinking it might be. It's very pretty!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

You can check if the online seller's SSL certificate is still current or expired. 

  https://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 20, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I just changed my paypal password after I ordered the Venus palette via paypal so hopefully I'll be okay.


  I did too, like immediately after I placed my order. I think I'm going to change it again as a matter of fact.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 20, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> My Rave arrived today and it reminds me a lot of DG. I didn't swatch them next to each other yet. But I'll post a picture when I do. I like it and it's not as bright as I was thinking it might be. It's very pretty!


  I ordered Riot before Rave even came out and your Rave arrived already? Did you choose expedited shipping?


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Please do not buy from here!!! My card has been hacked. And I just ordered this week.


  oh not again!!!!!


----------



## Nuke (Mar 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh wow! And here I was thinking I was doing the safe thing using PayPal.


  Are your PayPal and Lime Crime website passwords the same?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nuke said:


> Are your PayPal and Lime Crime website passwords the same?


  No, and I even changed my PayPal password after I ordered (which is also different).


----------



## Nuke (Mar 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> No, and I even changed my PayPal password after I ordered (which is also different).


  Honestly, this makes me think your CC may have been compromised some other way. The way these hacks were done the first time is they essentially got people's CC information that was kept/input on the unsecure Lime Crime site. Maybe it _is_ an issue with PayPal, or perhaps it's from somewhere else you've used your CC at. The really disturbing thing about getting your CC info compromised is that the hackers could hold onto the information for a long time before ever using it, thus you can't even be sure which purchase it was that put your info out there.

  I'm sorry about what happened to you, and keep us posted on the resolution!


----------



## stormborn (Mar 21, 2015)

I agree it probably happened elsewhere and the timing is just coincidental. Sad to say but this stuff isn't so uncommon.   I want more Velvetines so badly just to fill a row in my lipstick holder. How OCD is that?


----------



## nasquiat (Mar 21, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Me exactly! i havent worn DG once lol


  Girl  I tried it last week and took it off. Such a pretty color but it makes me look dead.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 21, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> stephshopaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I just changed my paypal password after I ordered the Venus palette via paypal so hopefully I'll be okay.
> ...


  My LC and PP passwords are not even close but I'll probably change it again just in case.   I got my order in Thursday. Didn't do swatches of the palette, but I had to try on Riot real quick.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














  I knew better but was hoping it would show up on me darker than it did, but guess I'll have to do that with a liner.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Girl  I tried it last week and took it off. Such a pretty color but it makes me look dead.


That is what it did to me too. I tried it a few times with different liners,but I'm the type who doesn't like to have to make a colour work for her so I ditched it. Lol


----------



## nasquiat (Mar 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That is what it did to me too. I tried it a few times with different liners,but I'm the type who doesn't like to have to make a colour work for her so I ditched it. Lol


  Me too. I think us with strong yellow undertones it clashes with. I plan on buying Heroine lip liner to try it with. If it doesn't work it'll sit there looking pretty. I don't mind since I'm a huge packaging whore, lol.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I knew better but was hoping it would show up on me darker than it did, but guess I'll have to do that with a liner.


But it looks so pretty!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Me too. I think us with strong yellow undertones it clashes with. I plan on buying Heroine lip liner to try it with. If it doesn't work it'll sit there looking pretty. I don't mind since I'm a huge packaging whore, lol.


It does look pretty with Heroine liner!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 21, 2015)

Okay... So I have riot, cashmere and suedeberry coming to me along with the venus palette. I hope I love it all! I'm nervous though that the cashmere will look bad on me  oh well.


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I knew better but was hoping it would show up on me darker than it did, but guess I'll have to do that with a liner.


  Thanks for posting! I was hoping for something darker/redder too.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Mar 21, 2015)

Nuke said:


> I ordered Riot before Rave even came out and your Rave arrived already? Did you choose expedited shipping?


Yes, I ordered Rave on 3/16. I live fairly close to where they ship out from, though..No, I don't think they offer expedited shipping TBH.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

There is an etsy shop called GiveMeGlow that has been duping Riot and Cashmere and sold out of everything in a matter of hours after people found out how close the colors were about a week ago. She just restocked tonight and is expecting these to sell out pretty fast too!

  She's got both dupes listed for $5.25 each.

  https://www.etsy.com/shop/GiveMeGlow

  If you don't see Riot and Cashmere up anymore it means they are sold out =/

  credit to GiveMeGlow


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## mel33t (Mar 23, 2015)

Crimson, I'm so sorry about the hacking. I hope you can get it resolved soon. Most card companies are really good about getting you a new card and having the issue fixed.      I think my Venus palette comes today!! ompom:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think my Venus palette comes today!!


  I think my stuff comes today! I think all of our orders were traveling together lol!
  Riot, Wicked and two liners 
  So excited!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

You have to call but Naimies has Riot & Rave and the Venus Palette in stock!!!!
  Make your phone orders!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

My goodies are here!!
  I am gonna put Riot on now! So excited!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have to call but Naimies has Riot & Rave and the Venus Palette in stock!!!! Make your phone orders!


  Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Thank you Dolly!


  You are most welcome, keeping my specktra peeps informed first


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

Riot on the lips!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


  You are gorgeous and Riot is


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are gorgeous and Riot is


  Thank you Dolly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this color! 
  It was exactly what I was missing today! My lip color wasn't making sense before haha, this brightened up my face.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


  Its beautiful on you!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


 so pretty VK!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Its beautiful on you!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> ...


  Thank you !! 

  It feels lighter on the lips than cashmere, also less drying!
  I love this shade @[email protected]


----------



## mel33t (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


   Gorgeous!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Gorgeous!!


  Thank u Mel!
  Did ur palette arrive yet?


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


 so pretty on you VK! Mine should get here any moment now. It does look like latte confession.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> so pretty on you VK! Mine should get here any moment now. It does look like latte confession.


  Thank you !
  latte confession is by LASplash right?  
  I want to try those but I'm hesitant. Maybe I'll get some at IMATS if they are there


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


 Stunning! Can't wait to get mine. It's been almost 2 weeks since I placed my order and still haven't recieved it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Stunning! Can't wait to get mine. It's been almost 2 weeks since I placed my order and still haven't recieved it.


  Thanks Kaitlyn!!
  Have u ordered before? how long does it usually take to Canada?
  it felt like an eternity but it was really just a week to NY


----------



## rebeccagrand (Mar 23, 2015)

come on ladies, who's got lip swatches of rave?? PLEASSSEEEE


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks Kaitlyn!! Have u ordered before? how long does it usually take to Canada? it felt like an eternity but it was really just a week to NY


 Yes I have! It came within 3 days I was so surprised. And now it's been 2 weeks so quite the difference


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


  Beautiful.  My Rave and Riot have been delivered. I just need to get to the mailbox. Lazy right now. :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> come on ladies, who's got lip swatches of rave?? PLEASSSEEEE


  I am waiting for the same thing lol!


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 23, 2015)

I got Riot and Rave today. I can say I have ended my love affair with LC products. The consistency is more watery and took alot of work to get no streak opaqueness. Also I'm not sure these tubes are filled even half way the applicators take a few dips and a swirl to get product on them. I compared them to all my other Velvetines and theres definitely a difference in consistency.


----------



## Shars (Mar 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> My Rave and Riot have been delivered. I just need to get to the mailbox. Lazy right now.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> oke: oke:


  :lol: I got them. Rave isn't nearly as bright as I expected. It's not a Candy Yum-Yum situation. It isn't neon. I only applied it to my top lip and quickly removed it because I just took off a whole crapload of makeup from having been outside all morning. I'll try it on full on later, but just that quick swatch and I feel a bit relieved about it.   Riot reminds me of Lolita by KVD. I need to swatch them side by side later, but I think Riot is a bit more peachy.   LC Velvetines are definitely more watery in consistency. You can see it separating in the tube. That doesn't bother me, though. Again, I do prefer DoC formula. It's not as watery.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

Shars said:


>


Yeah ... I'm going to need you to go check the mail HAHAHA
  Please please please please!!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> :lol: I got them. Rave isn't nearly as bright as I expected. It's not a Candy Yum-Yum situation. It isn't neon. I only applied it to my top lip and quickly removed it because I just took off a whole crapload of makeup from having been outside all morning. I'll try it on full on later, but just that quick swatch and I feel a bit relieved about it.   Riot reminds me of Lolita by KVD. I need to swatch them side by side later, but I think Riot is a bit more peachy.   LC Velvetines are definitely more watery in consistency. You can see it separating in the tube. That doesn't bother me, though. Again, I do prefer DoC formula. It's not as watery.


 I need to try DoC. There are a few shades I have been eyeing. I'm glad to know I'm not crazy with the more watery consistency. Its not bad just takes more work. I liked that Rave wasnt neon too. Makes it much more wearable!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I need to try DoC. There are a few shades I have been eyeing. I'm glad to know I'm not crazy with the more watery consistency. Its not bad just takes more work. I liked that Rave wasnt neon too. Makes it much more wearable!


  I was so afraid I was gonna look like a crackhead with Rave. It's like a lighter Up the Amp maybe? I'm trying to think of a comparison.  DoC takes zero work. I wore Berry Me again today and it was so damn easy. No cleanup, didn't have to be extra careful to apply. I want to kiss the creators.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I was so afraid I was gonna look like a crackhead with Rave. It's like a lighter Up the Amp maybe? I'm trying to think of a comparison.  DoC takes zero work. I wore Berry Me again today and it was so damn easy. No cleanup, didn't have to be extra careful to apply. I want to kiss the creators.


 See now you gonna have me swatching for dupes. UTA may be close. Youve sold me on DOC!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> See now you gonna have me swatching for dupes. UTA may be close. Youve sold me on DOC!


I have Berry Me and I love it! I like more liquid-y "liquid lipsticks" as well.

  But I still prefer the LC formula.

  I plan on getting Berry Me 2 and Black Rose


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I have Berry Me and I love it! I like more liquid-y "liquid lipsticks" as well.  But I still prefer the LC formula.  I plan on getting Berry Me 2 and Black Rose


 Does DoC stay put like LC?


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Does DoC stay put like LC?


  Oh yeah! You are going to probably need help getting it off too! I use coconut oil.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Oh yeah! You are going to probably need help getting it off too! I use coconut oil.


 I need Berry Me!! Do they restock often?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I need Berry Me!! Do they restock often?


  This Friday. :flower:


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know if its been mentioned but Naimies has all the Velvetines now.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> This Friday. :flower:


 Yaaaaay! Thanks Girl!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


  Purdy, purdy, purdy @v0ltagekid


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I got Riot and Rave today. I can say I have ended my love affair with LC products. The consistency is more watery and took alot of work to get no streak opaqueness. Also I'm not sure these tubes are filled even half way the applicators take a few dips and a swirl to get product on them. I compared them to all my other Velvetines and theres definitely a difference in consistency.


  Thank you for making me not feel guilty about buying Riot.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 23, 2015)

I sorta want Riot and Rave but I am not going through her site still lol. I do love her velvetines but her lipsticks still suck


----------



## Shars (Mar 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> LC Velvetines are definitely more watery in consistency. You can see it separating in the tube. That doesn't bother me, though. Again, I do prefer DoC formula. It's not as watery.


  Thanks lol! I'll look out for your swatches when you get a chance. When you say Lolita, do you mean versions 1, 2 or 3 haha. How hard is it to keep a lip recipe? My Utopia that I got in December is kinda watery. Well in comparison to my other liquid lippies, it's definitely more runny/thinner but I do really like how it wears on me. I didn't have it on for a full day though so I'll probably wear it again this week to see. I definitely have to check out DoC. At the absolute minimum Black Rose must be mine!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks lol! I'll look out for your swatches when you get a chance. When you say Lolita, do you mean versions 1, 2 or 3 haha. How hard is it to keep a lip recipe? My Utopia that I got in December is kinda watery. Well in comparison to my other liquid lippies, it's definitely more runny/thinner but I do really like how it wears on me. I didn't have it on for a full day though so I'll probably wear it again this week to see. I definitely have to check out DoC. At the absolute minimum Black Rose must be mine!


  :lol: I got the original Lolita color so it's the mauvey shade (I guess that's how I can describe it). It's amazing how they botched the restocks of that color. Never heard of anything like it. The only thing I don't like about the watery consistency of LC is seeing it separate in the tube. I'm weird so it grosses me out until I shake it. Most of the time I leave them standing up now.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

Considering getting Riot and Rave from Naimies .... hmm decisions ...


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Considering getting Riot and Rave from Naimies .... hmm decisions ...


----------



## mac-obsessed (Mar 23, 2015)

Omg thanks to you ladies I ran my butt to naimes and bought the pallet , rave and riot. I was afrid I wasnt going to make it before closing  I got there at 6:01p lol so they still helped me but a lot of the employees were in line buying the venus pallet so I wonder if that's why they didn't want to put it on hold for me when I called earlier.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 23, 2015)

The palette   The shadows are so creamy and pigmented when I swatch them. I can't wait to see them in action. I also LOVE the packaging, its sturdy and I love the design. I hope Lime Crime comes out with more like this!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> Omg thanks to you ladies I ran my butt to naimes and bought the pallet , rave and riot. I was afrid I wasnt going to make it before closing  I got there at 6:01p lol so they still helped me but a lot of the employees were in line buying the venus pallet so I wonder if that's why they didn't want to put it on hold for me when I called earlier.


Naimies isn't allowed to put any items from LC on hold. They have a big sign behind the LC display and at the front register.    





mel33t said:


> The palette   The shadows are so creamy and pigmented when I swatch them. I can't wait to see them in action. I also LOVE the packaging, its sturdy and I love the design. I hope Lime Crime comes out with more like this!!!


holy mama, that is pigmented!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


>


  Yay!!! Mine comes Tomm!!!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> The palette   The shadows are so creamy and pigmented when I swatch them. I can't wait to see them in action. I also LOVE the packaging, its sturdy and I love the design. I hope Lime Crime comes out with more like this!!!


 And now I wanna order the palette..


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## mac-obsessed (Mar 23, 2015)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@] honestly I havent been there in a long time but the last time I went last year they put all my lime crime items on hold so that was new to me. Omg I was in such a hurry to get in and out I didn't even see the sign lol thanks for the info tho!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@] honestly I havent been there in a long time but the last time I went last year they put all my lime crime items on hold so that was new to me. Omg I was in such a hurry to get in and out I didn't even see the sign lol thanks for the info tho!


Lol isn't that place heaven?


----------



## mac-obsessed (Mar 23, 2015)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@] Yes it is! I wish I had more time to scope  out the new things  its a bit of a drive so I don't get to go often.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 23, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I got Riot and Rave today. I can say I have ended my love affair with LC products. The consistency is more watery and took alot of work to get no streak opaqueness. Also I'm not sure these tubes are filled even half way the applicators take a few dips and a swirl to get product on them. I compared them to all my other Velvetines and theres definitely a difference in consistency.





shontay07108 said:


> :lol: I got them. Rave isn't nearly as bright as I expected. It's not a Candy Yum-Yum situation. It isn't neon. I only applied it to my top lip and quickly removed it because I just took off a whole crapload of makeup from having been outside all morning. I'll try it on full on later, but just that quick swatch and I feel a bit relieved about it.   Riot reminds me of Lolita by KVD. I need to swatch them side by side later, but I think Riot is a bit more peachy.   LC Velvetines are definitely more watery in consistency. You can see it separating in the tube. That doesn't bother me, though. Again, I do prefer DoC formula. It's not as watery.


  Very very helpful to know. I'm definitely interested, but then I think about the owner and Smh. I'm working through my disgust. BTW, thanks for the heads up on Naimie's, [@]Dolly Snow[/@]!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Its so purrrtyyyy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> And now I wanna order the palette..


Naimies has it oke:


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naimies has it


  Ugh shipping from Naimie's is EXPENSIVE. DANG. :-/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Ugh shipping from Naimie's is EXPENSIVE. DANG. :-/


It is but worth it! I ordered this morning and it is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is but worth it! I ordered this morning and it is arriving tomorrow!


  Yeah I can't justify paying 9 dollars in shipping when it's already in the same state as me. LOL.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I can't justify paying 9 dollars in shipping when it's already in the same state as me. LOL.


Lol I know I almost fainted with the 9 dollar charge and I live 2 hours from naimies...but 9 dollars is better than 30 in gas to get there lol


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Riot on the lips!


  Soo pretty! Love this shade on you.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I know I almost fainted with the 9 dollar charge and I live 2 hours from naimies...but 9 dollars is better than 30 in gas to get there lol


I like the way you think lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I like the way you think lol


 Lol :frenz: it's a smart way of thinking :haha:


----------



## Nuke (Mar 24, 2015)

I got Riot yesterday and I love the color, but disappointed with the formula. I ordered my first Velvetines in 2013 (Red Velvet & Suedeberry) for $16 and those are still going strong for me. Very minimal transfer when eating. But this new one... transfers onto my cup when I'm just drinking water. Beyond that, it also feels slightly sticky on the lips - way more than my old formula Red Velvet & Suedeberry, which really did feel like 'velvet' and 'rose petals' on the lips. It seems they've upped the prices, are putting less product in the packaging, and are selling lower quality product these days... I'm not sure why they even changed the formula from the old one, it was near perfect. I'm kind of let down...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 24, 2015)

Nuke said:


> I got Riot yesterday and I love the color, but disappointed with the formula. I ordered my first Velvetines in 2013 (Red Velvet & Suedeberry) for $16 and those are still going strong for me. Very minimal transfer when eating. But this new one... transfers onto my cup when I'm just drinking water. Beyond that, it also feels slightly sticky on the lips - way more than my old formula Red Velvet & Suedeberry, which really did feel like 'velvet' and 'rose petals' on the lips. It seems they've upped the prices, are putting less product in the packaging, and are selling lower quality product these days... I'm not sure why they even changed the formula from the old one, it was near perfect. I'm kind of let down...


  wow mine is not like that at all. I applied it around 1pm and it lasted all day, I removed it around 7.
  I drink like 29034342 teas every day, and it didn't transfer to my cup at all. :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wow mine is not like that at all. I applied it around 1pm and it lasted all day, I removed it around 7.
> I drink like 29034342 teas every day, and it didn't transfer to my cup at all. :/


  Maybe there is a batch issue going on?? I am hearing so many mixed reviews lately.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wow mine is not like that at all. I applied it around 1pm and it lasted all day, I removed it around 7.
> I drink like 29034342 teas every day, and it didn't transfer to my cup at all. :/


  If it's a batch issue only then I suppose that's better than the entire formula being worse... still, I'd like to have a better product in my hands. I don't even know how to contact Lime Crime with this issue. I can't find an e-mail address on their site.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 24, 2015)

Nuke said:


> If it's a batch issue only then I suppose that's better than the entire formula being worse... still, I'd like to have a better product in my hands. I don't even know how to contact Lime Crime with this issue. I can't find an e-mail address on their site.


 [email protected]


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> [email protected]


  I havent called them but you can also get their number from the paypal receipt!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 24, 2015)

I tried mine on last night, and the consistency is definitely different from my first two Velvetines from a year or so ago. Much thinner, but I  had no issues building up opacity. I'm gonna wear one to work today and see what happens.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I havent called them but you can also get their number from the paypal receipt!!


  Thank you both - I sent them an e-mail and got an automatic reply. Will wait to see what happens.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 24, 2015)

Naimes has Riot and Rave now! It is on its way I caved but oh well I just loved the swatches and application of others lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 24, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Naimes has Riot and Rave now! It is on its way I caved but oh well I just loved the swatches and application of others lol.


  I am loving Rave on other people, I want it but idk D: D:


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> they answered me pretty quickly last year on their busy season,so hopefully they will answer u soon!     I am loving Rave on other people, I want it but idk D: D:


  Get it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally got my order! Root, rave and venus!! Shipped last Monday and got it today! Can fedex smart post be any slower??!!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got back stateside and this was waiting for me at the doe lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   Cashmere, Riot, Rave Indoor lighting, no flash and flash  (Ignore the Vampira swatch below)  Same findings as everyone else--watery consistency and not full all the way.  With the wand in it looks about 80% full.  Without the wand it looks 75% full.  I got Venus too, I'll swatch that later


----------



## nasquiat (Mar 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Just got back stateside and this was waiting for me at the doe lol


  SO pretty! What did you get?


----------



## nasquiat (Mar 24, 2015)

Nuke said:


> Thank you both - I sent them an e-mail and got an automatic reply. Will wait to see what happens.


  They took 6days to reply to me.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 24, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> SO pretty! What did you get?


  Just updated the post with pics!


----------



## nasquiat (Mar 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Just updated the post with pics!


  Wow! I wonder how Rave will fair against your skintone. You using any lipliner with it?


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 24, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Wow! I wonder how Rave will fair against your skintone. You using any lipliner with it?


  I keep staring at it trying to figure out what to do with it lol.  I have Dodgy Girl and I was able to make it work with Heroine. It has dried down some and looks less neon now, so maybe I can pair Nightingale or even Nightmoth with it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't like Riot against my skintone it looks odd. I'm going to see how it works with different liners. Its too rusty in a bad way.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 24, 2015)

So I posted this in the liquid lipstick thread but here is lasplash latte confession which is supposed to be a dupe for riot.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I got Venus too, I'll swatch that later


  Wow. Rave does not pull any purple on you at all. I was hoping it would be more purple than pink on darker skin. Love Cashmere and Riot on you though although I wish Riot was a tad bit more brick red.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Got mine too today! Love the venus and Riot ! Rave is a no go! way too bright for my taste! the shade is pretty though!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 24, 2015)

I ordered Venus last night. No idea when it's coming since I just went ahead and ordered with pp on the site and then changed my password. I figured I've always wanted it and in case her mess gets them Closed I might as well grab it. Supposedly the Marsala srphora palette has dupes which I have but I don't think the colors are close enough.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow. Rave does not pull any purple on you at all. I was hoping it would be more purple than pink on darker skin. Love Cashmere and Riot on you though although I wish Riot was a tad bit more brick red.


  It dried down now and it looks more in the Lavender Jade/Dodgy Girl family.  I'll give it a go with a lip liner and see what happens.  So far I'm liking the looks of Riot...hopefully it's not streaky


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got mine too today! Love the venus and Riot ! Rave is a no go! way too bright for my taste! the shade is pretty though! :down:


The palette is everything! I'm sorry Rave is a no go for you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

Seriously be safe when posting your LC hauls! Someone got all up on my post on IG.


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously be safe when posting your LC hauls! Someone got all up on my post on IG.


  Say what? People need to chill though!


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously be safe when posting your LC hauls! Someone got all up on my post on IG.


  So pathetic.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously be safe when posting your LC hauls! Someone got all up on my post on IG.


 I was just going through that D!! :shock: spreading awareness??!!!lmao! What do they do ? Just wait on a new post on that hashtag and then Jump on it? Sad really!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was just going through that D!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I understand being upset, livid etc. but to go to the lengths of posting ish on people's personal IG profiles... that's a new low.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2015)

The LC haters seem to be as childish as Doe herself.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 24, 2015)

I understand people being very upset. But to shame and attack strangers that had nothing to do with it pisses me off.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 24, 2015)

Hiiii ya'll. I don't know why I was creepin' around LC's website. I fell in love with the look of Utopia. I'm still a bit sketched out by their website. Anybody know of possible dupes? Much appreciated!! 

  ETA: I see KVD's Luv looks like one. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 24, 2015)

I caved and bought Venus Palette, Riot and Rave. Even though I normally don't wear the shades in the eye palette, I wanted to see what all the hype was about. Hopefully, the red pigment in them doesn't irritate my eyes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Say what? People need to chill though!





crystalzi said:


> I understand people being very upset. But to shame and attack strangers that had nothing to do with it pisses me off.





shontay07108 said:


> The LC haters seem to be as childish as Doe herself.





Shars said:


> :werd:  I understand being upset, livid etc. but to go to the lengths of posting ish on people's personal IG profiles... that's a new low.





Vineetha said:


> I was just going through that D!! :shock: spreading awareness??!!!lmao! What do they do ? Just wait on a new post on that hashtag and then Jump on it? Sad really!!





Tahlia said:


> So pathetic.


They wait and then jump on posts. I've been keeping an eye on them and they do it often. She started listing dupes from other companies and brands and told me to educate myself...if she looked through my IG and educated herself, she'd see I have all those brands products and posted dupes for LC for those interested.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hiiii ya'll. I don't know why I was creepin' around LC's website. I fell in love with the look of Utopia. I'm still a bit sketched out by their website. Anybody know of possible dupes? Much appreciated!!   ETA: I see KVD's Luv looks like one. Any other suggestions?


KVD bauhua5....I think


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hiiii ya'll. I don't know why I was creepin' around LC's website. I fell in love with the look of Utopia. I'm still a bit sketched out by their website. Anybody know of possible dupes? Much appreciated!!   ETA: I see KVD's Luv looks like one. Any other suggestions?


 Yes!! KVD luv is spot on for utopia! I think C posted swatches too 2 days back!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! KVD luv is spot on for utopia! I think C posted swatches too 2 days back!!


  Nice! I'll have to pick LUV up and see if I like it on me. I swatched it today in sephora... put it down to grab some essential face washes and totally forgot to buy it until I got home! oops!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I keep staring at it trying to figure out what to do with it lol. I have Dodgy Girl and I was able to make it work with Heroine. It has dried down some and looks less neon now, so maybe I can pair Nightingale or even Nightmoth with it.


Please let us know which liners you find work with it! I have Nightmoth and I'm thinking of getting Nightangale as well


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously be safe when posting your LC hauls! Someone got all up on my post on IG.


SMH I saw that and wanted to say something to her but I didn't want to get all up in your post lol

  I wish someone would do that to me tryna tell how to spend MY money


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 24, 2015)

My items shipped from Naimes I can't wait. Yeah after seeing [@]Dolly Snow[/@] post I was like I will spare myself on posting Riot and Rave on my IG. I will post on here lol. Crazy part is too I follow that lady. But iono I'm good I know if I post it I will be just like you Dolly ahahhaha so crazy


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 24, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My items shipped from Naimes I can't wait. Yeah after seeing @Dolly Snow post I was like I will spare myself on posting Riot and Rave on my IG. I will post on here lol. Crazy part is too I follow that lady. But iono I'm good I know if I post it I will be just like you Dolly ahahhaha so crazy


  I don't blame you. I don't post makeup on IG (I hide my 'addiction' LOL), but after seeing what has been happening lately, I would reluctant to if I normally showed my beauty hauls.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> SMH I saw that and wanted to say something to her but I didn't want to get all up in your post lol  I wish someone would do that to me tryna tell how to spend MY money  :whip:


I know right!    





smileyt06 said:


> My items shipped from Naimes I can't wait. Yeah after seeing [@]Dolly Snow[/@] post I was like I will spare myself on posting Riot and Rave on my IG. I will post on here lol. Crazy part is too I follow that lady. But iono I'm good I know if I post it I will be just like you Dolly ahahhaha so crazy


I wasn't following her, however I did like a few photos and stuff, prior to all this Lol!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously be safe when posting your LC hauls! Someone got all up on my post on IG.


I wish someone would try to play e-thug on my IG! Things like that make the anti-Doe people no better than they think she is. It's childish and doing way too much to feel the need to harass others that made a personal choice with how they spend their money.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously be safe when posting your LC hauls! Someone got all up on my post on IG.


  What did she say to you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> What did she say to you?


Mainly spoke about doe and how could I still support them. She went on to say about how she went after T and talked about all the past issues she's been in with other brands and how she dressed up like hitler, basically every little thing she has done, she posted on my post.     





butterflyeyes said:


> I wish someone would try to play e-thug on my IG! Things like that make the anti-Doe people no better than they think she is. It's childish and doing way too much to feel the need to harass others that made a personal choice with how they spend their money.


Exactly, it is childish!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mainly spoke about doe and how could I still support them. She went on to say about how she went after T and talked about all the past issues she's been in with other brands and how she dressed up like hitler, basically every little thing she has done, she posted on my post.  Exactly, it is childish!


I looked at your post and realized I knew exactly who she is lol. Yeah, she can be combative at times...especially about the things she feels strongly about.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I looked at your post and realized I knew exactly who she is lol. Yeah, she can be combative at times...especially about the things she feels strongly about.


I've seen her around IGland, and she always seemed nice lol


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They wait and then jump on posts. I've been keeping an eye on them and they do it often. She started listing dupes from other companies and brands and told me to educate myself...if she looked through my IG and educated herself, she'd see I have all those brands products and posted dupes for LC for those interested.








 She should educate herself on polite behaviour.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mainly spoke about doe and how could I still support them. She went on to say about how she went after T and talked about all the past issues she's been in with other brands and how she dressed up like hitler, basically every little thing she has done, she posted on my post.  Exactly, it is childish!


  Ah. She was educating you on the issues.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've seen her around IGland, and she always seemed nice lol


She generally is a nice person. I met her in person in NY maybe 2 years ago and she was a sweetheart. But yeah, she's never at a loss for words when she has an issue with something or someone lol. It's definitely a slippery slope because it can be invasive. I don't care who you are though...wrong is wrong.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 25, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> She generally is a nice person. I met her in person in NY maybe 2 years ago and she was a sweetheart.* But yeah, she's never at a loss for words when she has an issue with something or someone lol.* It's definitely a slippery slope because it can be invasive. I don't care who you are though...wrong is wrong.


Lol I noticed.  I'm glad she is generally a nice person.  





Ajigglin said:


> Ah. She was educating you on the issues.


Lol yup :sigh:  





Naynadine said:


> hboy:  She should educate herself on polite behaviour.


:frenz:


----------



## stormborn (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol who is this girl? Sounds like someone I know...


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol I went to go read the posts that the girl left on your picture, and she sounds like a confused teenager who is too stubborn to realize what they are doing.  She posted trying to "educate" you, meanwhile started telling people to not cause drama? Umm please, girl, you came to the post first and started giving unwanted information which causes drama.  Then of course she blocked people, cuz ya know, that's the mature thing to do.  Got nothing left to do other than admitting youre wrong? Avoid that by blocking! Yay! LOL.

  I got cashmere last night and it isn't bad, but... I don't know how I'd wear it.  It looks VERY grey on me, not nude at all, so I have to figure out if it's something I will actually wear.


----------



## nasquiat (Mar 25, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Lol I went to go read the posts that the girl left on your picture, and she sounds like a confused teenager who is too stubborn to realize what they are doing.  She posted trying to "educate" you, meanwhile started telling people to not cause drama? Umm please, girl, you came to the post first and started giving unwanted information which causes drama.  Then of course she blocked people, cuz ya know, that's the mature thing to do.  Got nothing left to do other than admitting youre wrong? Avoid that by blocking! Yay! LOL.  I got cashmere last night and it isn't bad, but... I don't know how I'd wear it.  It looks VERY grey on me, not nude at all, so I have to figure out if it's something I will actually wear.


  Try it with stripdown.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 25, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Try it with stripdown.


  Here it is on me... Obv wouldnt pair it with this eyeshadow as it clashes lol but would you guys say it suits me well enough?


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Here it is on me... Obv wouldnt pair it with this eyeshadow as it clashes lol but would you guys say it suits me well enough?


  I like it on you!!


----------



## nasquiat (Mar 25, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Here it is on me... Obv wouldnt pair it with this eyeshadow as it clashes lol but would you guys say it suits me well enough?


  It looks fab on you. Is it without any liner?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 25, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Lol I went to go read the posts that the girl left on your picture, and she sounds like a confused teenager who is too stubborn to realize what they are doing.  She posted trying to "educate" you, meanwhile started telling people to not cause drama? Umm please, girl, you came to the post first and started giving unwanted information which causes drama.  Then of course she blocked people, cuz ya know, that's the mature thing to do.  Got nothing left to do other than admitting youre wrong? Avoid that by blocking! Yay! LOL.  I got cashmere last night and it isn't bad, but... I don't know how I'd wear it.  It looks VERY grey on me, not nude at all, so I have to figure out if it's something I will actually wear.


Cashmere isn't nude on me either. But I love the color. :haha: exactly, why block me? I thought the convo was civilized.     





Sabrunka said:


> Here it is on me... Obv wouldnt pair it with this eyeshadow as it clashes lol but would you guys say it suits me well enough?


It looks great on you, gorgeous.   





stormborn said:


> Lol who is this girl? Sounds like someone I know...


I have no idea lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 25, 2015)

I played with my Velvetines this morning. I love Riot. I'm going to get so much use out of that. I'd say the closest thing I have to it is Jane by Nars. It's a gorgeous rusty kind of color on me. Rave is  Man, it's a light brighter when applied full on as opposed to me lightly playing with it yesterday. Also, it reads more pink than I expected. I played with the application and I find it's best to smudge the edges with my finger right before it sets. Also, I removed it after the first try, moisturized my lips and waited. When I reapplied lightly, it looked a lot better. It's not a throw on and go color, it's not a color for wallflowers, but I like it.   I played with Cashmere again, too. It's pretty nude on me due to my darker lips. It leans only slightly more gray than my lips. I love it.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 25, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> It looks fab on you. Is it without any liner?


  Yep, no liner and just one thin coat. Also, thanks everyone! I can make it work with a smokey eye or soft neutral eye I think.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 25, 2015)

Riot, no liner  I love it so far! Though I think I'll use it with a liner just to soften the edges.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 25, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Riot, no liner  I love it so far! Though I think I'll use it with a liner just to soften the edges.


This is lovely on you


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I played with Cashmere again, too. It's pretty nude on me due to my darker lips. It leans only slightly more gray than my lips. I love it.


  Do you have MAC's Styled in Sepia or MAC's Nude from the Rihanna collection? If so, do you find them at all similar to Cashmere?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think it looks nice on you!  Do you have MAC's Styled in Sepia or MAC's Nude from the Rihanna collection? If so, do you find them at all similar to Cashmere?


  I had styled in Sepia and hated it. I can't really remember why, but I know I tossed it. I love Nude, but it's darker and more brown than Cashmere If you're not looking too hard at me you wouldn't immediately notice Cashmere, but you would notice Nude.  Nude on the left, Cashmere on the right


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is lovely on you


  Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 25, 2015)

I got riot and wow im in love. Its a tad more rusty in person (photo looks pinky) but wow i love it omg.  Sorry about the coloring of my nose.. I got some seborrheic dermatitis crap.


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


>


  Ah okay. Styled in Sepia looks really good, but I have to be made up for it to work. It and Nude are the same on me. Thanks a mill for the swatch comparison. I can see they are very different.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 25, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Riot, no liner  I love it so far! Though I think I'll use it with a liner just to soften the edges.


  Me likey!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dolls Kill has the Venus Pallette up!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 27, 2015)

I get my Venus tomorrow!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I get my Venus tomorrow!


 It's such a beautiful palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tempted to buy it because I am running low on my Pantone marsala palette and it's making me anxious lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 27, 2015)

Rave (maybe)dupes and Rave swatch


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> It's such a beautiful palette!    Tempted to buy it because I am running low on my Pantone marsala palette and it's making me anxious lol


 Get it!! It's actually really really nice! If not directly from them one of the alternate sites!!  oke:


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Get it!! It's actually really really nice! If not directly from them one of the alternate sites!!


  I normally avoid rusty reds on my eyes like the plague, but I really like this palette too. I played around with it tonight for the first time, and I was able to create a soft pretty look, not the bruised eyes effect I was afraid of. And my eye allergies didn't act up much (which they sometimes do with red pigmented eye products).


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 27, 2015)

I got Venus even though I think doe is a turd of a person. I love red eyeshadows, they look so good on my green eyes, so I couldn't help it.  I haven't used it yet but it looks nice.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 27, 2015)

My Rave and Riot came from Naimes. I can't wait to try them. I will say that the application wand looks alittle different


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 27, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My Rave and Riot came from Naimes. I can't wait to try them. I will say that the application wand looks alittle different


My sister said the same, but I didn't notice it...I'll take another look.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 28, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My Rave and Riot came from Naimes. I can't wait to try them. I will say that the application wand looks alittle different


  Can't wait for your swatches of rave!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I get my Venus tomorrow!








 Very happy for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I love it so far! Though I think I'll use it with a liner just to soften the edges.


  Love Riot on you @MissElle12


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Rave (maybe)dupes and Rave swatch


  That's a nice little lavender collection you got there Dolly. Rave looks beautiful on your skin.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 28, 2015)

I tried Riot again today and I love it. I think the bad lighting I was in before threw it off. Glad I picked it up!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 28, 2015)

I think I want Venus....


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 28, 2015)

Still waiting for my goodies.. apparently I cant track my shipment once its out of the USA . ): Hopefully it comes soon Im really excited for rave now that theres actually swatches of it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> I think I want Venus....
> You do!
> 
> 
> ...


  I am so glad you like Riot!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> I think I want Venus....


 You do!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You do!!


I already went WAY over my beauty allowance for this month. *hangs head in shame* Colour Pop got 3 orders alone! But I keep going back to the website to look at it. The colours look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I think they will look AMAZING on dark skin.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > You do!!
> ...


  It does! I love my palette!  Here's a quick look I did last Saturday. I forgot to get one with my eyes closed, but this'll still give you an idea of how it looks on dark skin.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2015)

Some quick swatches in foyer lighting:


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


As my resolve weakens.....specktra is NO GOOD for my wallet. LOL. Y'all think that it is gonna sell out? Should I get it now?


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> As my resolve weakens.....specktra is NO GOOD for my wallet. LOL. Y'all think that it is gonna sell out? Should I get it now?


Probably


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 28, 2015)

I wore venus today and one of my managers said "you look like you have red eye,that eyeshadow isnt helping" i just shrugged it off. I think it looked good...some people I swear.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> I wore venus today and one of my managers said "you look like you have red eye,that eyeshadow isnt helping" i just shrugged it off. I think it looked good...some people I swear.


OMG HOW RUDE!
  Whatever happened to "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say it at all"!??!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> I wore venus today and one of my managers said "you look like you have red eye,that eyeshadow isnt helping" i just shrugged it off. I think it looked good...some people I swear.


Geez how rude! I bet it looked fantastic on you!


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 28, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> OMG HOW RUDE! Whatever happened to "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say it at all"!??!





Dolly Snow said:


> Geez how rude! I bet it looked fantastic on you!


  Yeah I can't say she's a fan when it comes to my makeup. I honestly don't give a *insert curse word* She's a nice person when it comes to everything else just uh speaks her mind a little bit too much with everyone.  Thanks Dolly! I think it looked good. I have been loving hard on this palette.


----------



## rebeccagrand (Mar 28, 2015)

lol i wore the venus palette today, got some really sweet compliments, one from an mua. it's all about application technique.


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 28, 2015)

Just bought Riot & Rave


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Yeah I can't say she's a fan when it comes to my makeup. I honestly don't give a *insert curse word* She's a nice person when it comes to everything else just uh speaks her mind a little bit too much with everyone.  Thanks Dolly! I think it looked good. I have been loving hard on this palette.


sometimes people just want to hate on others, when it shouldn't be like that :hug: I haven't even worn mine yet, I've swatched them though.    





Tahlia said:


> Just bought Riot & Rave


ompom:


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 29, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> lol i wore the venus palette today, got some really sweet compliments, one from an mua. it's all about application   technique.


  I think my application was just fine. I just think she likes to point out pointless things constantly.


----------



## pretty_melody (Mar 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> sometimes people just want to hate on others, when it shouldn't be like that :hug: I haven't even worn mine yet, I've swatched them though.  ompom:


  Exactly! Its all in how you handle people. People are gonna make comments. I could wear red lipstick and Ill get tons of compliments..then theirs one person who will say "it makes your teeth look yellow" luckily I don't do it to get praise or appease other people.


----------



## jenise (Mar 29, 2015)

I honestly think Venus is one of the best palettes I own  so pigmented and buttery and the colors are everythingggggg


----------



## stormborn (Mar 29, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> Still waiting for my goodies.. apparently I cant track my shipment once its out of the USA . ): Hopefully it comes soon Im really excited for rave now that theres actually swatches of it


  Are you in Canada? Your tracking may update after your package leaves customs. I know mine did when I ordered back in January. It just takes a while for customs to process it.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 29, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> lol i wore the venus palette today, got some really sweet compliments, one from an mua. it's all about application technique.
> Someone on youtube suggested wearing a nude eyeliner in the waterline to keep it from looking pink-eye'ish - so I have been doing that.. I think it looks good.. not sure how much of a difference it makes, but I think it looks better than black or brown eyeliner.. at least on  me.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jenise*
> ...


  And it is long lasting..  Those shadows stay put for hours on end..


----------



## dash4 (Mar 29, 2015)

.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 29, 2015)

That's really pretty! I'm going to try that with a similar colour to Rave.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 29, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Rave..
> 
> Rave topped with Cashmere..


 Very pretty I am going to try this combo


----------



## dash4 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks you guys!! I really love Cashmere over Rave.. it just tones it down and makes it more wearable.  I am already half through my Cashmere Velvetine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..   yikes !!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 30, 2015)

Almost 3 weeks later and I still haven't received my riot and cashmere. Getting seriously impatient and all you guy's pretty pictures aren't helping!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Almost 3 weeks later and I still haven't received my riot and cashmere. Getting seriously impatient and all you guy's pretty pictures aren't helping! :headbang:


  Did you order from LC or another merchant?


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Did you order from LC or another merchant?


 LC


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Did you order from LC or another merchant?


 It's annoying that they don't have international tracking either


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Did you order from LC or another merchant?
> ...


  That's really frustrating. They should at least be able to provide you with a customs form number. Every international shipment is required to have one. It doesn't guarantee tracking but if the carriers are good and scanning the bar code, then you can see at least where it was last.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 30, 2015)

They send their packages through lettermail which I think usually has limited tracking, especially internationally. Customs will hold your package for usually a week or two (sometimes more, sometimes less, depending on processing). The bright side about LC being scammers is that they usually send the package as a "gift" with a much lower declared value so you get off of paying duty. (Should I be posting this? am I gonna ruin it for all of us?)


----------



## Rebellefleur (Apr 2, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Are you in Canada? Your tracking may update after your package leaves customs. I know mine did when I ordered back in January. It just takes a while for customs to process it.


yeah im in canada.. did you still track it from the landmark global site?
  how long did it take you to get your package? its been forever since I ordered from them ...the last time it was around a month before I got my stuff ):


----------



## stormborn (Apr 3, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> yeah im in canada.. did you still track it from the landmark global site? how long did it take you to get your package? its been forever since I ordered from them ...the last time it was around a month before I got my stuff ):


  I don't recall what site I was tracking on, but I'm going to assume it was the same site I was using to track it through the states. My package took about two weeks to come, and that was after the big Cashmere restock in January. However, the package was flown in to Pearson and I live in Toronto so that may have expedited the process a little. It may take longer if you live in another city or province.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 4, 2015)

Riot  no lip liner full face


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>








 So beautiful on you, girl this is perfection on you!


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove:  So beautiful on you, girl this is perfection on you!


  Thank you honey


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


Gorgeous! And the highlight yessss!


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 4, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Gorgeous! And the highlight yessss!


  Awww thank you honey. It is mac soft and gentle


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Riot  no lip liner full face


 This is your color! Very pretty!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Apr 5, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Riot  no lip liner full face


 Love it !


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 5, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


Yassssssss hunny!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'm loving everything about this look. Now I need Riot


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This is your color! Very pretty!





kaitlynxo said:


> Love it !





bajandoc86 said:


> Yassssssss hunny!!! :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:  I'm loving everything about this look. Now I need Riot :haha:


  Thank you ladies


----------



## kaitlynxo (Apr 7, 2015)

A month later I finally got my lime crime package! I've never tried the velevtines before and they seem to be really watery.. Is that normal?  None the less I LOVE the colours!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 7, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> A month later I finally got my lime crime package! I've never tried the velevtines before and they seem to be really watery.. Is that normal?  None the less I LOVE the colours!


I have a few and I think the only one with a thinner consistancy is Suedeberry. It doesn't affect the application or wear time for me though. Others have complained about the thinner ones. So you're going to get a mix of answers on this lol


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 7, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> A month later I finally got my lime crime package! I've never tried the velevtines before and they seem to be really watery.. Is that normal?  None the less I LOVE the colours!


  I just got some in the mail today too! It was a good makeup mail day today!


----------



## dash4 (Apr 7, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Soooo beautiful! it looks amazing on you!!


----------



## dash4 (Apr 7, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


>


  Yes, they are a thinner consistency.. but I personally LOVE that about them.. they feel like you don't have anything on your lips..which I love.. 

You can tell it is liquidy too, because it "settles" when it is in the same position for awhile.. and you can see clearly where there is product and where it isn't..if that makes sense..


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 7, 2015)

The most watery shade for me (and the one that separates) is Utopia.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 10, 2015)

So I caved and bought Venus palette and Riot Lipstick.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> So I caved and bought Venus palette and Riot Lipstick.


  Yes!!! :clap:


----------



## kaitlynxo (Apr 10, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> So I caved and bought Venus palette and Riot Lipstick.


 I've been loving riot!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 10, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> I've been loving riot!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2015)

I was gifted Venus! Can't wait to try it out!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was gifted Venus! Can't wait to try it out!!!


Nice! Hope you love it! It's a great palette!


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dolls Kill has free shipping in the U.S. right now, and $5 for international shipping.  And there's a 15% off coupon floating around the interwebs...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 14, 2015)

Riot


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Dolls Kill has free shipping in the U.S. right now, and $5 for international shipping. And there's a 15% off coupon floating around the interwebs...


  Nice! Did you pick up anything from their booth at IMATS? Lines reduced significantly by 3pm on the Sunday. I only had to wait 5 mins. Just grabbed Riot.


----------



## jenise (Apr 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Riot


 Lovely!!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought Riot today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 14, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I bought Riot today


  You will love it


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! Did you pick up anything from their booth at IMATS? Lines reduced significantly by 3pm on the Sunday. I only had to wait 5 mins. Just grabbed Riot.


  No, I got what I wanted from the site a few weeks ago! Although the imats prices were cheaper, I didn't feel like waiting in a line.  The only thing I REALLY wanted was a green Lime Crime bag lol, I asked and got one then walked away!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 15, 2015)

I adore my Venus palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Against my better judgement I went ahead and ordered Rave. 30.95 (incl. international shipping) is _a lot _for so little product so I hope I love it.


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 15, 2015)

My Riot Shipped


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Riot


  Werk Honey


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 15, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Dolls Kill has free shipping in the U.S. right now, and $5 for international shipping. And there's a 15% off coupon floating around the interwebs...


  Thanks! I couldn't get any of the coupons I found to work but I still got the Venus palette, my first and probably only LC purchase. I've always been iffy about buying any of their stuff but I've been lightly stalking this thread and I just keep thinking about the damn palette. I have no idea if I'll be able to make the red shades work but I'm going to try. I'm curious about the Velvetines but all the colors are ones I would prefer to see in person and they don't ever have any LC at the Urban Outfitters around me. It says it shipped, so hopefully the tracking updates soon.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2015)

LaSplash Latte Confession and LC Riot  Which is which is which? :shrugs:  :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Werk Honey


:kiss:    





erine1881 said:


> LaSplash Latte Confession and LC Riot  Which is which is which? :shrugs:  :haha:


Uh no clue lol but still want Latte Confession lol


----------



## Shars (Apr 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> No, I got what I wanted from the site a few weeks ago! Although the imats prices were cheaper, I didn't feel like waiting in a line. *The only thing I REALLY wanted was a green Lime Crime bag lol*, I asked and got one then walked away!


  Well done! lol
  By midday, they only had the purple bags left and by the the time I got my one lippie all the bags were gone. I settled for Violet Voss' big ass bag!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2015)

So i didn't remove my swatches last night when i went to bed. Yeah...  Latte Confession and Riot


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So i didn't remove my swatches last night when i went to bed. Yeah...  Latte Confession and Riot


Wow! Def need Latte Confession


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow! Def need Latte Confession








  3hrs later. Ignore the lighting differences.


----------



## Sandy072 (Apr 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 3hrs later. Ignore the lighting differences.


  That's crazy staying power


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> That's crazy staying power


  And it's still goong too! I just woke up from a nap and Latte Confession still hasn't budged! I'll post one last pic tonight! This is the comparison ultimate wear test! I'll have to do this more often :nods:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 3hrs later. Ignore the lighting differences.


Holy crap, wow! :shock:   





erine1881 said:


> And it's still goong too! I just woke up from a nap and Latte Confession still hasn't budged! I'll post one last pic tonight! *This is the comparison ultimate wear test! I'll have to do this more often :nods:*


:agree:


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2015)

8hrs later


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 16, 2015)

Those LA Splash liquid lippies have crazy staying power. I'm bringing most of mine on my next couple of trips.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Those LA Splash liquid lippies have crazy staying power. I'm bringing most of mine on my next couple of trips.


  I know, right!?  It's almost been 24hrs and there's only 2 tiny spots where the colour is missing on the LaSplash swatch. All I've done today was go to a doctors appointment and nap ( :lol: ), but this was also overnight and the swatch is on my sleeping side, so this hand is tucked under my head between two pillows, so that's saying something!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 8hrs later


:thud: wow


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :thud: wow


  Pretty damn good for 22hrs!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Pretty damn good for 22hrs!


Yea it is, that is some amazing staying power


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## dcarrington (Apr 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 17, 2015)

I thought the exact same thing. I have been turned off to her lipsticks going forward.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, her company is hurting so bad!

  Also, a lot of people pointed out how she still really didn't apologize for her overall attitude and initial handling of the situation. She pretty much said, "Look I have a new security team and cool new security features you can check out!"


----------



## dash4 (Apr 17, 2015)

has anyone heard of Aromi beauty?  They have a liquid lipstick that is supposedly a dupe for Cashmere.. it is called Desert Taupe. ( $17 )


----------



## ginestra213 (Apr 18, 2015)

I just got it a few weeks ago. It's now my favorite lipstick. I find it to be very comfortable to wear, and as long as your not eating anything with oil, it lasts quite a long time!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey guys, I can't remember if I posted this in the Lime Crime or the liquid lipstick thread so I'm posting in both. I found out that a vape shop I ordered from was hacked and bunch of people had fraudulent charges on their cards. I just wanted to post this because now I know this is where my charges came from, not from LC or any makeup related store.


----------



## mariamarvel (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm sorry if this question was asked before, but does anyone know a dupe for Utopia?
  I've seen some comparisons with other lipsticks, but all of them are slightly different in colour or have different formula.
  I'm in love with Utopia and Cashmere colours, but I am so unwilling to buy from LC... I already saw a great comparison of Cashmere with Aromi Desert Taupe (they seem to be identical) and now I only need to find a dupe for Utopia.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Apr 25, 2015)

mariamarvel said:


> I'm sorry if this question was asked before, but does anyone know a dupe for Utopia? I've seen some comparisons with other lipsticks, but all of them are slightly different in colour or have different formula. I'm in love with Utopia and Cashmere colours, but I am so unwilling to buy from LC... I already saw a great comparison of Cashmere with Aromi Desert Taupe (they seem to be identical) and now I only need to find a dupe for Utopia.


 I'm pretty sure kat Von d's L.U.V is similar to utopia


----------



## mariamarvel (Apr 26, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> I'm pretty sure kat Von d's L.U.V is similar to utopia


  I read about it, but it looks very different in some photos https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ac/40/17/ac4017c3ffa14e4d8ac326769c7e7eea.jpg


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 26, 2015)

mariamarvel said:


> I read about it, but it looks very different in some photos https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ac/40/17/ac4017c3ffa14e4d8ac326769c7e7eea.jpg


Yeah it looks different. I swatched LUV in store next to my Utopia and they are clearly different. LUV is pretty but it's not a dupe for Utopia.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 3, 2015)

Re: PayPal accounts being hacked--I received this email a few days ago, it looks legit at first but with the minor "typos" I'm sure it's actually a phishing scam to get into your PayPal account access.  I didn't open it, I just want to put it out there since we were discussing PayPal being hacked in this thread.


----------



## LiliV (May 7, 2015)

I finally got around to wearing Babette today. I love this shade with grey eye shadow!


----------



## mel33t (May 14, 2015)

Looks like a new collection is cominghttps://instagram.com/p/2qf2k5N0Ey/


----------



## thefbomb (May 14, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Looks like a new collection is cominghttps://instagram.com/p/2qf2k5N0Ey/


  hmm maybe some new velvetines...even though Im trying not to buy from limecrime (but really want to)


----------



## thefbomb (May 14, 2015)

Im hoping that DollsKill restocks some jeffree LLS soon, I think I want 714


----------



## stormborn (May 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> hmm maybe some new velvetines...even though Im trying not to buy from limecrime (but really want to)


----------



## thefbomb (May 14, 2015)

stormborn said:


>


I'm pretty sure Im going to break soon. I love Pansy and want Riot. Im really close to going on DollsKill and ordering both of those along with a Jeffree Star LL to try


----------



## smileyt06 (May 14, 2015)

Urban outfitters has all her velvetines right now. I would order there


----------



## Mayanas (May 14, 2015)

I bought Salem yesterday from Dollskill they have free shipping.


----------



## thefbomb (May 14, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Urban outfitters has all her velvetines right now. I would order there


 I wish they had the Jeffree ones, anywhere I buy from ill have to pay shipping, I only want riot and pansy (maybe cashmere for my sister), just weighing my options


----------



## MissElle12 (May 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I wish they had the Jeffree ones, anywhere I buy from ill have to pay shipping, I only want riot and pansy (maybe cashmere for my sister), just weighing my options


Dolls Kill has Jeffree Starr products, no?  and  I think international shipping is free right now with them


----------



## thefbomb (May 15, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Dolls Kill has Jeffree Starr products, no?  and  I think international shipping is free right now with them


 Yep they do have JS they just don't have every LL I want in stock right now


----------



## jenise (May 15, 2015)

Penny lane collection - 3 new velvetines!!


----------



## Mayanas (May 15, 2015)

Ladies  LC Cashmere look good on Nc 30 35? .


----------



## jenise (May 15, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Ladies  LC Cashmere look good on Nc 30 35? .


 Yes. Looks good on pretty much everyone


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Shars (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  These are the colours on a grayscale and not the actual colours right? lol. I don't what is up with everyone now and these darn sneak peeks. Just show us the darned thing!! lol


----------



## jenise (May 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> These are the colours on a grayscale and not the actual colours right? lol. I don't what is up with everyone now and these darn sneak peeks. Just show us the darned thing!! lol


 Honestly haha


----------



## Mayanas (May 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes. Looks good on pretty much everyone


   Thanks


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> *These are the colours on a grayscale and not the actual colours right? lol.* I don't what is up with everyone now and these darn sneak peeks. Just show us the darned thing!! lol
> Correct lol...I am ready to see the colors already too
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jenise*
> ...


  Lol yes


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 15, 2015)

Could be a dark purple cat woman has a purple catsuit sometimes.


----------



## mel33t (May 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> These are the colours on a grayscale and not the actual colours right? lol. I don't what is up with everyone now and these darn sneak peeks. Just show us the darned thing!! lol


  Lol I was like, oh those are a pass for me lol. I really was hoping for some new eye shadows


----------



## slowlikehoney (May 15, 2015)

Ordered Riot from the Dolls Kill website yesterday because there was free shipping. I had been wanting Riot for awhile so I finally gave in.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Could be a dark purple cat woman has a purple catsuit sometimes.


 I meant to put this in the melt thread lol


----------



## stormborn (May 16, 2015)

Limecrime tryna pull me back in... :nono:


----------



## thefbomb (May 17, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Limecrime tryna pull me back in... :nono:


 Me too girl, me too


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2015)

New Velvetines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *grabby hands*



mel33t said:


> Lol I was like, oh those are a pass for me lol. *I really was hoping for some new eye shadows*


  I'd also love LC to release new eyeshadows. They did an absolutely stellar job with Venus. The only other LC e/s palette I have is d'Antoinette, which is also pretty damn good.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 18, 2015)

Here's Faded...up on the LC site as coming soon...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Here's Faded...up on the LC site as coming soon...


----------



## pretty_melody (May 18, 2015)

Need it....


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2015)

Purple Beige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But whatever I like it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Here's Faded...up on the LC site as coming soon...


love it


----------



## stormborn (May 18, 2015)

UUUUGGGHHHHHHHH   





thefbomb said:


> Me too girl, me too


  They got me :shock:


----------



## jenise (May 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Purple Beige :shock:  But whatever I like it!! :eyelove:





Dolly Snow said:


> love it


 Isn't it gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> Isn't it gorgeous!!!


:eyelove: it is!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> Isn't it gorgeous!!!


  Yes!!!


----------



## beauteblogueur (May 18, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Here's Faded...up on the LC site as coming soon...


  Crap, I need that.


----------



## erine1881 (May 18, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Crap, I need that.


  Yup! :nods:


----------



## thefbomb (May 18, 2015)

stormborn said:


> UUUUGGGHHHHHHHH They got me :shock:


 It happens


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (May 18, 2015)

I need Faded. I don't want to order but I know this will get me.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 18, 2015)

Aww, damm, I love Faded.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Purple Beige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love this too V! Purple Beige = Perfection! I love the formula of the Velvetines, it's my fave from the liquid lipsticks I've tried.


----------



## Tahlia (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I love this too V! Purple Beige = Perfection! I love the formula of the Velvetines, it's my fave from the liquid lipsticks I've tried.


  I agree. I don't care what anybody says about Lime Crime. No formula compares to the Velvetines. They're almost bullet proof lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> I agree. I don't care what anybody says about Lime Crime. No formula compares to the Velvetines. They're almost bullet proof lol.


  Once it sets, it feels like second skin. It's very lightweight. Doe did a good job on this one. I give her props on that.


----------



## erine1881 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> I agree. I don't care what anybody says about Lime Crime. No formula compares to the Velvetines. They're almost bullet proof lol.


The velvetines are like no other!!!   





erine1881 said:


>


I really like this color!


----------



## LiliV (May 19, 2015)

I'm definitely not going to be able to resist Faded. That's so my type of shade


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (May 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


 Not a fan .. But faded is a must ! Can't wait to see what bleached looks like but from the sound of it , it may be too light for me


----------



## thefbomb (May 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I dig it.
  Woth these new shades coming out I might cave and buy them from somewhere besides the LC site, still want Pansy and Riot too so may as well get them all at one...if i cave


----------



## stormborn (May 19, 2015)

I kind of like shroom. It's got a bit more of that rustiness that I was hoping Riot would have, then again the official photos are usually a little off so who knows. Something in between the two would be perfect. I'm definitely going to try for Faded. Do you guys think this launch will crash the site? Seems like the hype faded for awhile but I'm thinking this release may be enough to get Doe back in the game..


----------



## erine1881 (May 19, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I dig it. Woth these new shades coming out I might cave and buy them from somewhere besides the LC site, still want Pansy and Riot too so may as well get them all at one...if i cave


  I buy mine from naimies. Not sure if they ship to canada tho.    





stormborn said:


> I kind of like shroom. It's got a bit more of that rustiness that I was hoping Riot would have, then again the official photos are usually a little off so who knows. Something in between the two would be perfect. I'm definitely going to try for Faded. Do you guys think this launch will crash the site? Seems like the hype faded for awhile but I'm thinking this release may be enough to get Doe back in the game..


  I don't think they crash the site. I think people are more leery of ordering from LC directly and are hesitant of ordering from them directly.


----------



## thefbomb (May 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I don't think they crash the site. I think people are more leery of ordering from LC directly and are hesitant of ordering from them directly.


  Hmm I should look into it but I dont know so, I can get it from DollsKill or Urban Outfitters if need be though. Ive been so tempted by Pansy and Riot but I will wait for these


----------



## erine1881 (May 19, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Hmm I should look into it but I dont know so, I can get it from DollsKill or Urban Outfitters if need be though. Ive been so tempted by Pansy and Riot but I will wait for these


  There's ya go!  I love Pansy and Riot! I have a BU of each!


----------



## kimibos (May 19, 2015)

ohh God when are the new ones coming out?? ii have a pending haul at Limecrime and I'm thinking about waiting and just placing a huge order. 

  Shroom and faded look both gorgeous!


----------



## erine1881 (May 19, 2015)

kimibos said:


> ohh God when are the new ones coming out?? ii have a pending haul at Limecrime and I'm thinking about waiting and just placing a huge order.   Shroom and faded look both gorgeous!


  No date yet


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I buy mine from naimies. Not sure if they ship to canada tho.  I don't think they crash the site. I think people are more leery of ordering from LC directly and are hesitant of ordering from them directly.


  I believe naimies ships worldwide- I know Aussie girls who have ordered there    also I need a new cashmere and need riot and now shroom.... and probably bleached bc of the name


----------



## erine1881 (May 19, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> I believe naimies ships worldwide- I know Aussie girls who have ordered there    also I need a new cashmere and need riot and now shroom.... and probably bleached bc of the name


  Sweet!


----------



## stormborn (May 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No date yet


  Doe will say first week of June and we'll still be waiting come August. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Doe will say first week of June and we'll still be waiting come August.


  so true


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

BLEACHED You know the color of plastic that's been left out in the sun for too long? That*. #Bleached *is a peachy 'newtral' and your new BFF!


----------



## mel33t (May 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> BLEACHED You know the color of plastic that's been left out in the sun for too long? That*[COLOR=00FFFF]. [/COLOR][COLOR=FFA07A]#Bleached[/COLOR] [COLOR=00FFFF] [/COLOR]*is a peachy 'newtral' and your new BFF!


  I love it!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I love it!!!!!


  Me too!!


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (May 20, 2015)

Damnnnn LC !!!!!! That bleached is gorgeous


----------



## thefbomb (May 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> BLEACHED You know the color of plastic that's been left out in the sun for too long? That*[COLOR=00FFFF]. [/COLOR][COLOR=FFA07A]#Bleached[/COLOR] [COLOR=00FFFF] [/COLOR]*is a peachy 'newtral' and your new BFF!


 It's a beautiful colour, I think I'm back in lol


----------



## Tahlia (May 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> BLEACHED You know the color of plastic that's been left out in the sun for too long? That*[COLOR=00FFFF]. [/COLOR][COLOR=FFA07A]#Bleached[/COLOR] [COLOR=00FFFF] [/COLOR]*is a peachy 'newtral' and your new BFF!


  Okay yep I need it!


----------



## stormborn (May 20, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> It's a beautiful colour, I think I'm back in lol


  :haha:   I was thinking Bleached would be more of a nude shade but bam! Considering that and definitely want Faded and maybe Pansy.  Did someone post a side by side of Pansy and LUV in here? I need to assure myself that they are totally different lol.


----------



## thefbomb (May 20, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Did someone post a side by side of Pansy and LUV in here? I need to assure myself that they are totally different lol.


  Yeah I thought it would be a nude as well. There about 5 velvetines I want now so Im doomed lol. I hope Pansy is different enough from LUV


----------



## shontay07108 (May 20, 2015)

All the new shades are must haves for me. I can't wait.


----------



## erine1881 (May 20, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Doe will say first week of June and we'll still be waiting come August. :haha:


  Truth!   





thefbomb said:


> It's a beautiful colour, I think I'm back in lol


  She's in ladies and gents!   





shontay07108 said:


> All the new shades are must haves for me. I can't wait.


  Yup! I'm in trouble!


----------



## Msgyal (May 20, 2015)

I'll probably get Shroom and Bleach, it would be great if it would come out Friday or Monday lol.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 20, 2015)

Faded and Bleach for sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm not quite sold on Shroom yet but I'll probably end up getting it anyway.


----------



## kaitlynxo (May 20, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Faded and Bleach for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LiliV (May 20, 2015)

Guhhh I need Bleached. I haven't purchased from them since the hack but I really want that one and Faded


----------



## kimibos (May 20, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Faded and Bleach for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i love bleached but light oranges look bad on me.  and then I'm actually pretty sure about Shroom. but then I'm getting all 3 anyways


----------



## BuickMackane (May 20, 2015)

kimibos said:


> thanks girl
> 
> i love bleached but light oranges look bad on me.  and then I'm actually pretty sure about Shroom. but then I'm getting all 3 anyways


  You're back!!!


----------



## kimibos (May 20, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> You're back!!!


----------



## jenise (May 20, 2015)

stormborn said:


> :haha:   I was thinking Bleached would be more of a nude shade but bam! Considering that and definitely want Faded and maybe Pansy.  Did someone post a side by side of Pansy and LUV in here? I need to assure myself that they are totally different lol.








 Not side by side but they are definitely different


----------



## bunnypoet (May 20, 2015)

Faded is a definite for me, and Bleached and Shroom are probably's. My liquid lipstick collection is getting out of control.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 20, 2015)

Faded and bleached for me


----------



## stormborn (May 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> Not side by side but they are definitely different


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2015)

Hand swatches  

 Bleached Velvetine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lipsticks from L to R My beautiful Rocket, Shroom Velvetine, Faded Velvetine


----------



## NaomiH (May 21, 2015)

Faded and Bleached sure are purty!


----------



## LiliV (May 21, 2015)

I'm really loving how Bleached looks! I hope these launch relatively soon


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2015)

Gorgeous swatches


----------



## thefbomb (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous swatches


  They look great! I want all 3 (even though Im not sure how Shroom and Bleached will look on me)


----------



## jenise (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous swatches


 Omg


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous swatches


 Yup!! Need faded and bleached!!


----------



## SassyWonder (May 21, 2015)

Faded and Bleached please!! Purple Beige has me drooling!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> All the new shades are must haves for me. I can't wait.


  Same for me! Terrible person but she has the best liquid lipsticks on the market lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2015)

Posted this in the liquid lipstick thread

Naimies will be carrying the new colors around the same time as the LC release.
I called them yesterday and they said, "info from LC says Mid June release"


----------



## kaitlynxo (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Posted this in the liquid lipstick thread  [COLOR=181818]Naimies will be carrying the new colors around the same time as the LC release.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I called them yesterday and they said, "info from LC says Mid June release"  [/COLOR]


 Thanks Dolly


----------



## LiliV (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Posted this in the liquid lipstick thread  [COLOR=181818]Naimies will be carrying the new colors around the same time as the LC release.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I called them yesterday and they said, "info from LC says Mid June release"  [/COLOR]


  Yay! I'm glad it's soon but not too soon lol after all the releases this month I feel like I've been running a chase the makeup marathon lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 21, 2015)

Bleached is not a color I normally gravitate toward but for some reason I'm intrigued.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 21, 2015)

Excited!!!


----------



## Tahlia (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous swatches


  I'm only getting Bleached and Faded


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 22, 2015)

I want bleach and faded


----------



## dash4 (May 22, 2015)

I want Bleached and Faded too.


----------



## nikkideevah (May 22, 2015)

http://petapixel.com/2015/05/21/richard-prince-selling-other-peoples-instagram-shots-without-permission-for-100k/


----------



## dash4 (May 22, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> http://petapixel.com/2015/05/21/richard-prince-selling-other-peoples-instagram-shots-without-permission-for-100k/


  The girl who likes to copy.. got copied.  I will say - I was pleasantly surprised she said she's not going after him.

  PS~ Who in the hell would buy that for $90k ?? Someone has more money than sense, clearly.


----------



## nt234 (May 22, 2015)

I was able to resist Riot, but this time I can't pass up Faded...


----------



## stormborn (May 22, 2015)

dash4 said:


> *The girl who likes to copy.. got copied*.  I will say - I was pleasantly surprised she said she's not going after him.  PS~ Who in the hell would buy that for $90k ?? Someone has more money than sense, clearly.


  My thoughts exactly! Copycat solidarity lol


----------



## Yazmin (May 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous swatches


It's the swatch on the deeper skin tone that sold me on Shroom.  Bleached definitely won't work on me without much manipulation and I have a few shades similar to Faded already.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Here's Faded...up on the LC site as coming soon...


  Such a beautiful shade.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Faded and Bleached please!! Purple Beige has me drooling!


  Me too.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous swatches


  Looks like ColorPop was a trendsetter. There is value in showing swatches on various skin tones.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 23, 2015)

I like all 3 of the new colors


----------



## Msgyal (May 23, 2015)

I agree, just Shroom for me.  





Yazmin said:


> It's the swatch on the deeper skin tone that sold me on Shroom.  Bleached definitely won't work on me without much manipulation and I have a few shades similar to Faded already.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 23, 2015)

Faded and Bleached for me!!! *excited*


----------



## dash4 (May 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Looks like ColorPop was a trendsetter. There is value in showing swatches on various skin tones.


  I personally love that ! too bad more brands don't do it.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Faded and Bleached please!! Purple Beige has me drooling!


 Love them both   name="dash4" url="/t/150701/lime-crime-lipstick/3120#post_2964433"]I personally love that ! too bad more brands don't do it.   [/quote]  Me too. I wish Mac would do more of it.


----------



## Gellydonut (May 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous swatches


  Sigh.  I still need to catch up with cashmere and riot.  Now I need these too! :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (May 28, 2015)

I am crazy about Riot. I ordered it from Dolls Kill over the weekend and it arrived yesterday. It is definitely BU worthy. I also ordered Rave and I am not a big fan of that shade. It is too light for me.


----------



## jenise (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2015)

jenise said:


>


Yes please, thank you for posting J


----------



## jenise (May 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes please, thank you for posting J


 Welcome!!


----------



## Mayanas (May 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am crazy about Riot. I ordered it from Dolls Kill over the weekend and it arrived yesterday. It is definitely BU worthy. I also ordered Rave and I am not a big fan of that shade. It is too light for me.


  Riot is pretty. I love DK shipping i got Salem last week too.     





jenise said:


>


   Thank you


----------



## Shars (May 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am crazy about Riot. I ordered it from Dolls Kill over the weekend and it arrived yesterday. It is definitely BU worthy. I also ordered Rave and I am not a big fan of that shade. It is too light for me.


  LOVE Riot! I also thought Rave was too light for me when I swatched it. It would work with manipulation but I can't be bothered with making things work these days esp. given the sheer amount of crap I have amassed lol.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 28, 2015)

jenise said:


> [/URL]


  Thanks so much for the pics! Faded looks pinker than I expected it to be, but I'll still be picking this baby up along with Shroom. Not sure about Bleached yet.


----------



## erine1881 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Sandy072 (May 29, 2015)

I wonder how close faded is to stila patina / sephora marvelous mauve


----------



## Vandekamp (May 29, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Thank you


  I got Salem a few months back but it is too brown for me. I hope you like it though.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOVE Riot! I also thought Rave was too light for me when I swatched it. It would work with manipulation but I can't be bothered with making things work these days esp. given the sheer amount of crap I have amassed lol.


  I am in totally agreement with you. I will have to use a darker lip liner with it to make it work for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 29, 2015)

jenise said:


> [/URL]


  Faded looks like a winner. I wonder how close it is to KVD's Lolita or Sephora's Marveloyus Mauve?


----------



## thefbomb (May 29, 2015)

...I have Pansy and Riot in my cart right now...I'm feeling weak


----------



## Vandekamp (May 29, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> ...I have Pansy and Riot in my cart right now...I'm feeling weak


  I love Riot. Get it. Go ahead and pull the trigger.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> ...I have Pansy and Riot in my cart right now...I'm feeling weak


 Love riot too!


----------



## thefbomb (May 30, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Love riot too!





Vandekamp said:


> I love Riot. Get it. Go ahead and pull the trigger.


  I haven't pulled the trigger yet lol. I also have some jeffree lippies in my card. I feel (slightly) crappy buying LC but I'm buying it from another website, they're one of my fav liquid lipsticks and I've never personally had a bad experience...  I took pansy out of my cart last night because some swatches I saw it looked streaking. Still have 2 Riots in my cart though (for my sister and I) and a cashmere (for my sister)


----------



## Vandekamp (May 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I took pansy out of my cart last night because some swatches I saw it looked streaking. Still have 2 Riots in my cart though (for my sister and I) and a cashmere (for my sister)


  I bought Riot, Pansy and Rave. I should have gotten two Riots. Rave is meh. I'm not crazy about it at all. Pansy reminds me of LUV in a small way. I ordered mine from Dolls Kill.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 30, 2015)

Pansy


----------



## kaitlynxo (May 30, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Pansy


 Stunning!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Pansy


Beautiful boo


----------



## stormborn (May 30, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Pansy


  Gorgeous!!   F, you need Pansy! Lol you have been wanting it forever! *jumps off shoulder*


----------



## thefbomb (May 30, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Gorgeous!!   F, you need Pansy! Lol you have been wanting it forever! *jumps off shoulder*


  I really have, haha. You lil enabler! I need to pull the trigger, everything is sitting pretty in my cart


----------



## charismafulltv (May 31, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Pansy


 Gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I love Riot. I'm so glad mine arrived last week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2015)

I need faded


----------



## jenise (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need faded


 Yaaaaaaaassss looks like a liquid lipstick version of Dominique


----------



## Mayanas (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>





Dolly Snow said:


> I need faded


   Thanks dolly


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need faded


  I think I can pull Faded off The only thing that concerns me is that is looks like a color I already  have, perhaps Nars or KVD.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 1, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yaaaaaaaassss looks like a liquid lipstick version of Dominique


  That's it. I knew it looked familiar.  If that is the case I will skip it. I am not a fan of Dominique.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 1, 2015)

When are they releasing these


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> When are they releasing these


They are available now C Up on the website


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ordered riot , bleached and faded.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2015)

I signed up to be notified about the release and I still had to come here to find out. hboy: I just ordered Faded and Shroom. The last swatch of Bleached scared me off a bit, but I'll probably end up with it later. Since I haven't had a bad experience w/ their site I went ahead and got it. I know it's like playing russian roulette, but..yeah.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 1, 2015)

Bleached could go either way. Figured I'd try it and get free shipping getting 3. There's a pic on doe Deere account wearing faded and I love it! Every time I try posting the pic I get logged out of specktra hence why I'm not posting it


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 1, 2015)

Can't wait for everyone's swatches of the new shades. I'm loafting on my order. Do I really NEED Pansy?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Can't wait for everyone's swatches of the new shades. I'm loafting on my order. Do I really NEED Pansy?


 *yes*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 1, 2015)

I got bleached and faded. Can't wait to wear 'em.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Bleached could go either way. Figured I'd try it and get free shipping getting 3. There's a pic on doe Deere account wearing faded and I love it! Every time I try posting the pic I get logged out of specktra hence why I'm not posting it


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Thanks lady, that's the one!


----------



## jenise (Jun 1, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Bleached could go either way. Figured I'd try it and get free shipping getting 3. There's a pic on doe Deere account wearing faded and I love it! Every time I try posting the pic I get logged out of specktra hence why I'm not posting it


 That happens to me sometimes too


----------



## LiliV (Jun 1, 2015)

Just ordered Bleached and Faded, I'm so excited for these shades!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm gonna have to wait till next pay day to get faded and bleached. Can't wait to see everyone's gorgeous swatches!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks Dolly! I ordered bleached, faded and Salem


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are available now C Up on the website


  Ahhhh!!! I have no money


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Can't wait for everyone's swatches of the new shades. I'm loafting on my order. Do I really NEED Pansy?


  Yes!!!


----------



## dash4 (Jun 1, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Just ordered Bleached and Faded, I'm so excited for these shades!


  I ordered the same.. I bought two Fadeds to get free shipping..

  I hope they ship quickly..


----------



## LiliV (Jun 1, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I ordered the same.. I bought two Fadeds to get free shipping..  I hope they ship quickly..


  I know right after the hacking thing orders were arriving super quick (probably because no one was ordering lol) I really hope that's still the case!


----------



## Tashaboo (Jun 1, 2015)

So is their bleached gonna look like anastasia liquid lips in lovely?? I am wanting to see swatches of dupes before i jump on this


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jun 1, 2015)

I ordered Faded, Bleached and Salem. I ordered Bleached mostly out of curiosity, I have nothing similar and I can't quite picture how it's going to look on me.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are available now C Up on the website


 Ughhh dang see now I don't wanna wait to order on naimes. I think umma just order on her site lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Ughhh dang see now I don't wanna wait to order on naimes. I think umma just order on her site lol


Heads up Naimies should have them on the 8th :wink: Hopefully they get the product, that's the date they have down in their books.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heads up Naimies should have them on the 8th :wink: Hopefully they get the product, that's the date they have down in their books.


  Great thank you for the info


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully they get the product, that's the date they have down in their books.


  Is there like a minimum for free shipping or is it always like 9 dollar shipping D???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Is there like a minimum for free shipping or is it always like 9 dollar shipping D???


No free shipping V, it goes up based off of the weight. But 3 Velvetines is 9 via phone call & via online order is 7 and some change.  





smileyt06 said:


> Great thank you for the info


You are welcome


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are welcome


  Thank you D!! yeah i was just checking the website and to my address with a single velvetine its showing around 9 dollars for shipping!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you D!! yeah i was just checking the website and to my address with a single velvetine its showing around 9 dollars for shipping!!!!


  Yikes lol add in 2 more, usually the shipping doesn't go up too much.
  That is my only issue with buying from Naimies, shipping is expensive.
  But it is super fast & they are so lovely.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yikes lol add in 2 more, usually the shipping doesn't go up too much.
> That is my only issue with buying from Naimies, shipping is expensive.
> But it is super fast & they are so lovely.


  I will probably wait for them to add the new velvetines and then see or maybe get from Dollskill when they have free shipping! (knowing me i might end up getting it directly from LC before all that happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Can't wait for everyone's swatches of the new shades. I'm loafting on my order. *Do I really NEED Pansy*?


  Yes, I love Pansy. The only color I have bought that I am iffy on is Utopia, but that is because it separates and seems more watery than my other shades. I don't think I can pull of Bleached, but I may still get all 3. Not sure where I will buy them from though.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 2, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Yes, I love Pansy. The only color I have bought that I am iffy on is Utopia, but that is because it separates and seems more watery than my other shades. I don't think I can pull of Bleached, but I may still get all 3. Not sure where I will buy them from though.


 I think mine all separate a bit in the tube or a few do anyway. I was iffy on Utopia at first as well. I also don't know if I can pull off bleach but I will likely get all 3. I'm hoping DollsKill will have them soon


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mine just shipped from ordering yesterday


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 2, 2015)

Mine shipped this morning too. Wow. They are shipping fast lately.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## dash4 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Mine just shipped from ordering yesterday


  Wow!  That is quick!!  Seems like all the drama had a positive effect on LC..

  Mine is in the 'awaiting pickup' status..


----------



## LiliV (Jun 2, 2015)

Got my shipping notice this morning too! I hope they get here fast


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Has anyone tried the Fantasy Eyeshadow Palettes? They look so tempting. Ugh, I have way too many eyeshadow palettes as is.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 2, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I think mine all separate a bit in the tube or a few do anyway. I was iffy on Utopia at first as well. I also don't know if I can pull off bleach but I will likely get all 3. I'm hoping DollsKill will have them soon


  Utopia pulls a bit hot/bright pink on me more than a true purple-orchid. I like it, but I don't love it. I want to see a few more swatches of Bleached, especially on fair/light skin tones with neutral to yellow undertones, but knowing me, I will cave and get it anyway.


----------



## Luscious V (Jun 2, 2015)

I ordered all 3 I'm not really feelin shroom but I'll give it a try


----------



## LiliV (Jun 2, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Has anyone tried the Fantasy Eyeshadow Palettes? They look so tempting. Ugh, I have way too many eyeshadow palettes as is.


  I don't have any but after how much I love the Venus shadow formulation, I'm tempted (I actually don't even know if they're the same formula).  But I know I wouldn't use them a lot because I don't tend to wear a lot of crazy color that much


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I don't have any but after how much I love the Venus shadow formulation, I'm tempted (I actually don't even know if they're the same formula).  But I know I wouldn't use them a lot because I don't tend to wear a lot of crazy color that much


  I hadn't even heard of these Fantasy palettes until today. I have and love the Venus palette too, so one or two of the palettes want to jump into my cart (even though I am hesitant to order directly from the site). The China Doll one has colors I wouldn't wear. The Alchemie and Acqua-something ones look really pretty though. Ahh, they've reeled me in. I hope the quality of the shadows is just as nice as Venus. That palette exceeded my expectations big time.


----------



## smallestkitten (Jun 2, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Has anyone tried the Fantasy Eyeshadow Palettes? They look so tempting. Ugh, I have way too many eyeshadow palettes as is.


  I swatched them a year or so ago and mostly they're well pigmented, but also kinda chalky and I don't think they'd blend amazingly. I haven't swatched Venus so I can't compare it to that though, sorry! I'd say they're similar to some of Too Faced's drier matte colours.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 2, 2015)

smallestkitten said:


> I swatched them a year or so ago and mostly they're well pigmented, but also kinda chalky and I don't think they'd blend amazingly. I haven't swatched Venus so I can't compare it to that though, sorry! I'd say they're similar to some of Too Faced's drier matte colours.


  Thanks for the review! That helps a lot. Most of the Venus colors blend well, so maybe the formulation is different. Hmm, it's a tough call. Blendability is important to me as I don't have a lot of patience or time to blend eye shadows in the morning. I'll concentrate on Faded and Shroom (and maybe Bleached) for now, especially Faded. I would love this color in bullet lipstick form.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 2, 2015)

I wish their new shipping service would give an estimated arrival date


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I wish their new shipping service would give an estimated arrival date


 It's actually FedEx! So just put the tracking on the FedEx website and you will be able to do do!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's actually FedEx! So just put the tracking on the FedEx website and you will be able to do do!!!


 What did you order V?


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's actually FedEx! So just put the tracking on the FedEx website and you will be able to do do!!!


  Is it regular FedEx or the FedEx Smartpost-type hybrid? Thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 2, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Is it regular FedEx or the FedEx Smartpost-type hybrid? Thanks!


 Smart post !!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> What did you order V?


 I haven't yet C!! The tracking is from when I got riot and rave!! I am thinking of going ahead and getting faded and bleached seeing that naimies  shipping is quite high when i give my address!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Smart post !!


  Thanks! At least we can easily track the package with this option.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's actually FedEx! So just put the tracking on the FedEx website and you will be able to do do!!!


  Ah thanks! I hate not being able to get an idea of the arrival date


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 3, 2015)

I am not a fan of Fed ex smart post. Because they drop it off in the post office which gets stranded there for a couple of days


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I am not a fan of Fed ex smart post. Because they drop it off in the post office which gets stranded there for a couple of days


In general I dislike smart post too but I had an interesting experience with it on a recent order. Normally once the post office gets it I have to wait several days not knowing when it will actually show up. This recent order (different company) surprised me. Post office got it late Thursday evening and the post office delivered the next morning. No clue why it happened that way but I hope I'm that lucky next time it's used


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 3, 2015)

I ordered Bleached and Faded! I hope I love both  I'm sure I will! It should arrive Monday the 8th, yahoo!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 3, 2015)

Someone earlier in this thread was looking for the Alchemy palette I think.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 3, 2015)

I couldn't resist and I ordered Faded! I'm also interested in Bleached but I'd rather see y'all's swatches first.


----------



## deevineanonyme (Jun 3, 2015)

I ordered Riot and Faded! I kinda want Bleached but I'm still hesitating :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 3, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *thefbomb* 



Can't wait for everyone's swatches of the new shades. I'm loafting on my order. Do I really NEED Pansy?

Absolutely. However, If you have LUV I would say no.


deevineanonyme said:


> I ordered Riot and Faded! I kinda want Bleached but I'm still hesitating :/


  I love Riot. Go ahead and get it. It will look amazing on you.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 3, 2015)

I ordered Faded. Im scared Bleached won't work with my skintone. I need to see more WOC swatches.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I am not a fan of Fed ex smart post. Because they drop it off in the post office which gets stranded there for a couple of days


  Yeah, I prefer regular Fedex because it is usually quicker, plus the delivery people take the time to either ring the doorbell or at least hide the package in an inconspicuous place.


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Yes, I love Pansy. The only color I have bought that I am iffy on is Utopia, but that is because it separates and seems more watery than my other shades. I don't think I can pull of Bleached, but I may still get all 3. Not sure where I will buy them from though.


  My Utopia doesn't separate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. How long ago did you order it? I know there seems to be a batch discrepancy.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Faded!!! I love Bleached too, and Salem, and Pansy, and heck... I need 'em all!
> 
> *My Utopia doesn't separate*
> 
> ...


  I ordered it a couple of months ago and it arrived separated. I don't know if it was exposed to heat during warehouse storage and/or shipment, or if there was a batch issue. This past winter was unseasonably warm in Southern CA (going up to the 90s at times). My other Velvetines are fine; they are relatively watery, but they don't have obvious separating like the Utopia. I have Riot, Pansy, Rave, and a few others, and they are fine.

  I can't wait for Faded! I hope other companies make colors like this one too. So gorgeous!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 4, 2015)

ordered bleached bc it sounds liked everything I've ever wanted lolol


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 4, 2015)

I ordered Riot and the Venus palette. I don't know if Faded would look good on me.


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I ordered it a couple of months ago and it arrived separated. I don't know if it was exposed to heat during warehouse storage and/or shipment, or if there was a batch issue. This past winter was unseasonably warm in Southern CA (going up to the 90s at times). My other Velvetines are fine; they are relatively watery, but they don't have obvious separating like the Utopia. I have Riot, Pansy, Rave, and a few others, and they are fine.
> 
> I can't wait for Faded! I hope other companies make colors like this one too. So gorgeous!


  Hmmm okay. I got mine from Sephora during their VIB sale in November. Mine is definitely more thin than the others I have but no separation. Maybe someone will have a good sale and you can probably try to grab another one. Can't wait for the new colours either. Have to decide who I'll end up ordering from lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 4, 2015)

Are the new shades LE??!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmm okay. I got mine from Sephora during their VIB sale in November. Mine is definitely more thin than the others I have but no separation. Maybe someone will have a good sale and you can probably try to grab another one. Can't wait for the new colours either. *Have to decide who I'll end up ordering from lol.*
> 
> That's the question of the day! Lol. I still get anxious ordering from LC, Naimies charges high S&H, Dolls Kills only offers free S&H once in a while.
> 
> ...


  LC keeps saying "get them while you can" on IG. That sounds like they are LE, unless it is a marketing gimmick or they mean before the colors temporarily sell out. I was hoping they'd be permanent, especially Faded.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 4, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> That's the question of the day! Lol. I still get anxious ordering from LC, Naimies charges high S&H, Dolls Kills only offers free S&H once in a while.   LC keeps saying "get them while you can" on IG. That sounds like they are LE, unless it is a marketing gimmick or they mean before the colors temporarily sell out. I was hoping they'd be permanent, especially Faded.


 Yeah that's what got me wondering too!! Before the site modification they used to mention LE or not on the website!!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Are the new shades LE??!!


  On Instagram, Doe Deere said they were permanent.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 4, 2015)

I wish the 8th would hurry up so I can order on naimes. I'm getting tempted to get a prepaid card and order from the site


----------



## deevineanonyme (Jun 5, 2015)

Not the best lighting but yea, Faded is beautiful! I'm going to try Riot tomorrow but I'm loving it already!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2015)

Just ordered all 3!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

deevineanonyme said:


> Not the best lighting but yea, Faded is beautiful! I'm going to try Riot tomorrow but I'm loving it already!!


  Faded is pretty on you.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 6, 2015)

deevineanonyme said:


> Not the best lighting but yea, Faded is beautiful! I'm going to try Riot tomorrow but I'm loving it already!!


  It is beautiful on you!  I thought it would be more purple-y/grey-ish though, but it looks good regardless.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 6, 2015)

deevineanonyme said:


> Not the best lighting but yea, Faded is beautiful! I'm going to try Riot tomorrow but I'm loving it already!!


 Wow!!! This color is stunning on you!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 6, 2015)

My package came early!! I'm probably going to wear Bleached tonight   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bleached, Faded


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My package came early!! I'm probably going to wear Bleached tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Both look pretty.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 6, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My package came early!! I'm probably going to wear Bleached tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to open my box


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 6, 2015)

Purchased a visa gift card and just ordered all three. The free shipping sold me vs waiting for naimies !


----------



## deevineanonyme (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Faded is pretty on you.


 Thank you!!   





dash4 said:


> It is beautiful on you!  I thought it would be more purple-y/grey-ish though, but it looks good regardless.


 I also would have preferred it to be more purple and greyish on me, but yeah it's still pretty. Thank you!!   





charismafulltv said:


> Wow!!! This color is stunning on you!


 Thanks a lot


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

deevineanonyme said:


> Thank you!! I also would have preferred it to be more purple and greyish on me, but yeah it's still pretty. Thank you!! Thanks a lot


  Is free shipping a new perk with them?


----------



## deevineanonyme (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is free shipping a new perk with them?


 I have no idea, I paid for the shipping :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

deevineanonyme said:


> I have no idea, I paid for the shipping :/


  I did also the last time I bought something from LC.


----------



## jenise (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I did also the last time I bought something from LC.


 It's always been free shipping over 50


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> It's always been free shipping over 50


  Okay. I've never spent over $50. Lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I've never spent over $50. Lol.


 I got 3 just to get free shipping


----------



## LiliV (Jun 6, 2015)

I tried both on tonight and I really love Faded but Bleached is a little more burnt orangey on me than I would like. It actually looks exactly like Chanel Rouge Coco Cheri on me which is one of my go to nudes, but I'm a little bummed they're so close. I thought it would be more pink. I'm going to try it over ABH Bambi, that thing could pink up any shade! Lol


----------



## Msgyal (Jun 6, 2015)

Shroom came today and it's definitely a nude. I use nightmoth to add a little color and it looks nice.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 8, 2015)

If any of you have time, can you post lip swatches in daylight? I plan to do this when I get mine, but I'm getting impatient, lol!


----------



## Luscious V (Jun 8, 2015)

Ahhhh gonna get my package as soon as the mail lady leaves


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 8, 2015)

Just wanted to let you guys know that some of the lime crime stuff is on sale at Dolls Kill including Rave velvetine. It's $17 now.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 8, 2015)

My items shipped today from Limcrime I can not wait.


----------



## abjarrett (Jun 8, 2015)

I was a little worried about Bleached, but it's a nice peachy-nude on me.  It reminds me a lot of Runway Hit on my lips.  I'm an NC44-45 for reference.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

abjarrett said:


> I was a little worried about Bleached, but it's a nice peachy-nude on me.  It reminds me a lot of Runway Hit on my lips.  I'm an NC44-45 for reference.


  Oooh, I love Runway Hit. I'm definitely going to look into Bleached as well now.


----------



## jenise (Jun 8, 2015)

My friend just sent me these quick swatches of riot, bleached, and faded


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 8, 2015)

Does anyo


jenise said:


> My friend just sent me these quick swatches of riot, bleached, and faded


  Pretty! Im getting worried that I cant pull these off


----------



## abjarrett (Jun 8, 2015)

Quick lip swatches.  Pardon the nakey face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Bleached




  Faded




  Shroom

  And a comparison of Shroom to Coloured Raine's Suede  (Shroom on top, Suede on bottom)


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 8, 2015)

abjarrett said:


> Quick lip swatches.  Pardon the nakey face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  they all look great on you!


----------



## abjarrett (Jun 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> they all look great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2015)

abjarrett said:


> Quick lip swatches.  Pardon the nakey face.
> 
> Bleached
> 
> ...


These are amazing on you   





jenise said:


> My friend just sent me these quick swatches of riot, bleached, and faded


Love these, thank you


----------



## mel33t (Jun 8, 2015)

abjarrett said:


> Quick lip swatches.  Pardon the nakey face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous!


----------



## abjarrett (Jun 8, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Gorgeous!


  Thank you!


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

abjarrett said:


> Quick lip swatches.  Pardon the nakey face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice! Thanks for the comparison between Truffle Raine and Shroom. I actually think I prefer Truffle Raine!


----------



## abjarrett (Jun 8, 2015)

I just realized I mislabeled my comparison swatches.  That was actually Coloured Raine's Suede, not Truffle Raine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's a comparison of all three:



  Shroom on left, Truffle Raine in the middle, Suede on the right


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello lovelies! I realise I asked for lip swatches, but mine arrived so I did some myself, enjoy!  No makeup, natural lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bleached 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Faded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry for the tired face, just woke up! Also taken in natural daylight.


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 9, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Hello lovelies! I realise I asked for lip swatches, but mine arrived so I did some myself, enjoy!  No makeup, natural lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need these so badly! Thank you for the swatches.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 9, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Hello lovelies! I realise I asked for lip swatches, but mine arrived so I did some myself, enjoy!  No makeup, natural lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes! Now I have more faith, maybe I can pull it off


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yes! Now I have more faith, maybe I can pull it off


  No problem! And yes, I was worried at first that Bleached wouldn't look good on me, but it's actually a lovely color for summer! Also, faded goes on looking pretty dark grey, but dries to a purpley grey which is nice, and it suits me (I think!)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 9, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry for the tired face, just woke up! Also taken in natural daylight.


  Love them on you! Faded is my favorite.
  I'm gonna have to pay shipping ugh haha


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 9, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> No problem! And yes, I was worried at first that Bleached wouldn't look good on me, but it's actually a lovely color for summer! Also, faded goes on looking pretty dark grey, but dries to a purpley grey which is nice, and it suits me (I think!)


 Yes they look great on you!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yes! Now I have more faith, maybe I can pull it off


  You totally can! Can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Hello lovelies! I realise I asked for lip swatches, but mine arrived so I did some myself, enjoy!  No makeup, natural lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these on you!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You totally can! Can't wait for mine to get here!


 I sure hope so, as soon as those babies are on Dolls Kill I'm scooping them up. Or Urban Outfitters, makes no difference to me.  I hope you post swatches!


----------



## Shars (Jun 9, 2015)

abjarrett said:


> I just realized I mislabeled my comparison swatches.  That was actually Coloured Raine's Suede, not Truffle Raine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now I want them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Where do you normally get your Coloured Raine stuff? Is ordering through their website painless?


----------



## dash4 (Jun 9, 2015)

abjarrett said:


> Quick lip swatches.  Pardon the nakey face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow.  They look great on you!!  especially Faded..


----------



## abjarrett (Jun 9, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Wow.  They look great on you!!  especially Faded..


  Thank you!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm wearing Bleached today, it's an easy neutral for me and I don't dislike it it's just not the color I thought it would be, I thought it would have more of a pinky coral base but on me its dusty peach


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Doesn't look like I imagined but it does look nice on you!


----------



## Shars (Jun 9, 2015)

abjarrett said:


> I always order through the website.  It's one of the most painless websites I've ever shopped through.  My order almost always ships within 24 hours, you get an email with tracking when it ships and then another one on the day it's out for delivery.  They make it really easy.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


  I like it on you. Very pretty.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Doesn't look like I imagined but it does look nice on you!





Shars said:


> I like it on you. Very pretty.


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  This is a really beautiful color on you
  On a side note, Did you do something different with your hair? 
  I love it!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is a really beautiful color on you On a side note, Did you do something different with your hair?  I love it!


  Thanks! I did, I just dyed it platinum yesterday! I've wanted to go platinum for so long, my best friend is a stylist and did it for me I'm loving it. I was actually born with this color hair but then it got more dirty blonde


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thanks! I did, I just dyed it platinum yesterday! I've wanted to go platinum for so long, my best friend is a stylist and did it for me I'm loving it. I was actually born with this color hair but then it got more dirty blonde


It looks amazing on you.  Your best friend did a beautiful job.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Your best friend did a beautiful job.


  Thanks so much!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jun 10, 2015)

It's strange I've been set on getting faded and bleached,but now that I've seen shroom on people I want all three lol. Doubt it would look good but I'm diggin that color.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 10, 2015)

I love Faded, but it is not pulling as purple as I had envisioned.. It looks purpley on the LimeCrime model and on @abjarrett but it just looks like a muted semi-brown'ish mauve on me.. I still love it.

  I might pair it with Nars El Agua lipliner or Clinique's Sky Violet lipliner - tomorrow.. see if I can make it look more purple..

  Everyone looks great in the new Velvetines - love the pictures..

  I like Bleached but Faded is the star of the show - for my personal tastes.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 11, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I love Faded, but it is not pulling as purple as I had envisioned.. It looks purpley on the LimeCrime model and on @abjarrett  but it just looks like a muted semi-brown'ish mauve on me.. I still love it.  I might pair it with Nars El Agua lipliner or Clinique's Sky Violet lipliner - tomorrow.. see if I can make it look more purple..  Everyone looks great in the new Velvetines - love the pictures..  I like Bleached but Faded is the star of the show - for my personal tastes.


  This is how I feel too, I like Bleached and Faded I just feel like they're both more muted bases on me rather than colorful bases like they looked in the promo pics. Like they both looked dusty but they looked more colorful than dusty while on me they're more dusty than colorful lol just not what I pictured


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like the new Velvetines are on the Dolls Kill website for anyone that doesn't want to order directly from Lime Crime.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 11, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Looks like the new Velvetines are on the Dolls Kill website for anyone that doesn't want to order directly from Lime Crime.


 Now that they're up I don't know if I want them


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 11, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Looks like the new Velvetines are on the Dolls Kill website for anyone that doesn't want to order directly from Lime Crime.


  I was waiting this.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mines came  I can't wait to wear one tomorrow


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 12, 2015)

I ordered Faded and Bleached from Dolls Kill! I wish they had the Fantasy Eye Palettes too.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 12, 2015)

For those who don't know, dolls kill also has free shipping worldwide at the moment, no minimum spend!


----------



## dash4 (Jun 12, 2015)

I ordered another Faded.. I almost got shroom but I just really don't think it would look good on me.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 12, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This is how I feel too, I like Bleached and Faded I just feel like they're both more muted bases on me rather than colorful bases like they looked in the promo pics. Like they both looked dusty but they looked more colorful than dusty while on me they're more dusty than colorful lol just not what I pictured


  Faded on the model on Dolls Kill - looks more accurate, to be honest.  (at least compared to how it looks on lighter skintones).

  I do like the color and I love the Velvetine formula..so I went ahead and took advantage of Dolls Kill's free shipping and I got another one..


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 12, 2015)

My Venus palette and Riot are out for delivery!


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 12, 2015)

Faded and Nars Dominique are dupes?


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Faded and Nars Dominique are dupes?


  I don't think Faded is as grey toned but may depend on your lip pigmentation.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Faded and Nars Dominique are dupes?


  Not even close, IMO.  Faded doesn’t have as much purple[lavender in it.. I have both but unfortunately will not be able to swatch them and post the pictures until next week, as I am going out of town and don’t have Dominique with me.

  But @shars is right.. it depends on your natural lip pigmentation on how much purple shows up.


----------



## pretty_melody (Jun 12, 2015)

There's a promo code for dolls kill going around. Don't remember the code though


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally got Faded in the mail and I looove it!


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> There's a promo code for dolls kill going around. Don't remember the code though


  I think SHODDYSCULT was one but that never works for me. Would be great if there's another one.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't think Faded is as grey toned but may depend on your lip pigmentation.





dash4 said:


> Not even close, IMO.  Faded doesn’t have as much purple[lavender in it.. I have both but unfortunately will not be able to swatch them and post the pictures until next week, as I am going out of town and don’t have Dominique with me.  But @shars is right.. it depends on your natural lip pigmentation on how much purple shows up.


   Thanks ladies


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Thanks ladies


  De nada!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shroom lined with chestnut


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Shroom lined with chestnut


Beautiful


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


 Thank you boo


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Faded and Nars Dominique are dupes?


  They look like dupes to me.


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  I like it!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jun 12, 2015)

I went ahead and bought faded,bleached shroom and blue milk eyeliner.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 12, 2015)

I am out of town but I just realized I had Dominique with me!!  I swatched them on my hands but for whatever reason - it keeps saying unable to connect when I try to email it to myself..errrr..

  I will try again tomorrow.

  They are sort of similar, but Dominique is definitely more purple / lavender on my skin.. while Faded has just a hint of purple to it.  In my opinion they are not dupes..but eventually I will post the pix of them..


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 13, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 13, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Finally got Faded in the mail and I looove it!


  Please post pictures.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## pretty_melody (Jun 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Love it!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


 They look great!


----------



## dash4 (Jun 14, 2015)

here are the swatches I promised of Nars Dominique and Lime Crime's Faded.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 14, 2015)

dash4 said:


> here are the swatches I promised of Nars Dominique and Lime Crime's Faded.  Sorry for the delay.


 

  Thank you so much.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 15, 2015)

dash4 said:


> here are the swatches I promised of Nars Dominique and Lime Crime's Faded.  Sorry for the delay.


  Thanks. They are not that close to me.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 27, 2015)

I know Rave came out a while ago, but I dont think we have seen any WOC swatches of it yet...sorry if this has been posted already


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 28, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I know Rave came out a while ago, but I dont think we have seen any WOC swatches of it yet...sorry if this has been posted already


  I haven't seen any swatches either thanks for posting!

  Makes me want it ...


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I know Rave came out a while ago, but I dont think we have seen any WOC swatches of it yet...sorry if this has been posted already


  I have it. I'll post swatches tomorrow and I'll wear it this weekend


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jun 29, 2015)

NARS Anna, Faded, NARS Dominique  Thought this might be helpful. Faded isn't at all what I expected. Still a lovely shade but I wouldn't call it a purple beige at all and it couldn't look more different from the lip swatch LC has on their website.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

For those of you who haven't purchased the Venus palette yet, the Lime Crime website is including a free Zodiac Glitter in the color Leo for a limited time with every purchase of the palette. It's valued at $13 so it's a great deal to get it for free.


----------



## Howards End (Jun 30, 2015)

I think the Nasty Gal website has the Venus palette up


----------



## LiliV (Jun 30, 2015)

I hope they do another palette like Venus sometime this year. Venus is one of my absolute favorite palettes and I would love to have more/different shadow colors in that formula. I don't think the original palettes were the same formulation. I've been loving all the Velvetines but I feel like anytime they want to make another palette I'm there! lol


----------



## LiliV (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally got around to wearing Faded today. It's been really weird weather here the past 2 weeks so I've been more into Fall tones than Summer ones lol


----------



## Subparbrina (Jul 1, 2015)

Lime crime is having an insaaaaane sale right now


----------



## Tahlia (Jul 1, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> Lime crime is having an insaaaaane sale right now :thud:


  Don't tell me that  what's on sale? I'm too lazy to look lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 1, 2015)

Bleach lined with cork. I am NC50 for reference


----------



## LiliV (Jul 1, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Don't tell me that  what's on sale? I'm too lazy to look lol.


  I saw the Fantasy palettes were $10 each


----------



## LiliV (Jul 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Bleach lined with cork. I am NC50 for reference


  I love Bleached on you! So bright and pinky


----------



## Tahlia (Jul 1, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I saw the Fantasy palettes were $10 each


  Ooh okay thanks, I'll check it out now.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 1, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I saw the Fantasy palettes were $10 each


 A few of the velvetines are also $10!


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> A few of the velvetines are also $10!


  Yup! Rave, Pansy, Black Velvet and Utopia! A lot of the lipsticks are either $9 or $14. The liners are $10. Glitters are $5.
  What to do? What to do?


----------



## Tahlia (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup! Rave, Pansy, Black Velvet and Utopia! A lot of the lipsticks are either $9 or $14. The liners are $10. Glitters are $5. What to do? What to do?


  Ugh of course it's the ones I already have, besides Black Velvet. I only have two of their lipsticks but I find them too creamy and they move around a little. I guess I'll be skipping the sale. It's awesome compared to last years tho!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 1, 2015)

Edit: oops i guess not all the velvetines are on sale. false alarm!


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Ugh of course it's the ones I already have, besides Black Velvet. I only have two of their lipsticks but I find them too creamy and they move around a little. I guess I'll be skipping the sale. It's awesome compared to last years tho!


  I always wanted Pansy and I've been thinking about Rave. Would definitely get Rave at $10. I haven't decided to pull the trigger yet. I'm still leery of ordering from them even if I use paypal. I'm glad you said their other lipsticks are too creamy. I can skip the one I was looking at as well.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> A few of the velvetines are also $10!


  Ahhh thanks the only thing I saw were the palettes! Going back to browse now


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

Dolls Kill has the Pretty Zombie liquid lipsticks on sale for $14.40 (reg. $18.00). Only 3 Witches, Black Cat, Vamp and Purple Poison are in stock.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 1, 2015)

I made an order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 This month is really going to make me broke! lol I didn't order before because all I saw on sale were the palettes when I clicked the banner, I didn't know there was more!  I ended up getting Chinchilla, Coquette, the Palette D'Antoinette (I've wanted that thing since the original launch but never bit the bullet, and I know I probably won't wear the shades a ton but whatever it was $10 lol), and the glitters in Aries, Pisces, and Ophiuchus.  In my defense I have been looking for new cosmetic glitters...


----------



## pretty_melody (Jul 1, 2015)

I got the new velvetines in the mail and I'm actually really diggin shroom.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Dolls Kill has the Pretty Zombie liquid lipsticks on sale for $14.40 (reg. $18.00). Only 3 Witches, Black Cat, Vamp and Purple Poison are in stock.


 3 Witches is the bomb


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 1, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I made an order    This month is really going to make me broke! lol I didn't order before because all I saw on sale were the palettes when I clicked the banner, I didn't know there was more!  I ended up getting Chinchilla, Coquette, the Palette D'Antoinette (I've wanted that thing since the original launch but never bit the bullet, and I know I probably won't wear the shades a ton but whatever it was $10 lol), and the glitters in Aries, Pisces, and Ophiuchus.  In my defense I have been looking for new cosmetic glitters...


You just reminded me that I have their Cancer glitter but I've never bothered to use it. Forgot all about it. I fell in love with it at IMATS over a year ago so I don't know why I haven't used it lol


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

Does any one own any of their liquid liners? I'm liking the looks of Lazuli and Citreuse but I was wondering what kind of tip they had and what the application is like.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 1, 2015)

The sale enticed me so I bought Riot, Marie Antoinette e/s palette, Coquette, Babette and Airborne Unicorn. I used PayPal and changed my password afterwards, so fingers crossed everything goes smoothly. Now I wish I had bought a second Pansy.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> The sale enticed me so I bought Riot, Marie Antoinette e/s palette, Coquette, Babette and Airborne Unicorn. I used PayPal and changed my password afterwards, so fingers crossed everything goes smoothly. Now I wish I had bought a second Pansy.


  Pansy is amazing!!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jul 1, 2015)

I would say for sure this is the time to pick out those colors you wouldn't normally get.


----------



## Tahlia (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I always wanted Pansy and I've been thinking about Rave. Would definitely get Rave at $10. I haven't decided to pull the trigger yet. I'm still leery of ordering from them even if I use paypal. I'm glad you said their other lipsticks are too creamy. I can skip the one I was looking at as well.


  I think you should get both, they're very pretty shades. But I'm iffy about ordering from them because I placed an order a few months ago using my mum's money, can't remember if it was PayPal or credit card that I used, and not long after she had $3000 stolen. The bank traced it back to Verizon Wireless, so I don't know if it was actually from shopping with LC or if they just got lucky somehow.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 2, 2015)

I was considering Pansy but I passed, I was trying to have some self control lol but the idea of the Velvetines being just $10 is so tempting!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Does any one own any of their liquid liners? I'm liking the looks of Lazuli and Citreuse but I was wondering what kind of tip they had and what the application is like.


  I have two of them, wouldn't recommend them.
  Brush tip is nice but they dry too thick and crumble :/


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I tried to do the same but I ended up buying Utopia, Pansy, and the Eyeshadow Helper. I admire your constraint, lol.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have two of them, wouldn't recommend them.
> Brush tip is nice but they dry too thick and crumble :/


  Thanks! I think I'll skip then. I can get cheaper ones at NYX.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 2, 2015)

My constraint included a palette, 3 glitters and 2 lipsticks  just passed on the Velvetines


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 2, 2015)

LC Faded with no liner. I absolutely love it


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jul 2, 2015)

I ordered Babette cosmopop and utopia! Can't wait.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  I love it on you!! What blush are you wearing? It goes so well with Faded!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 2, 2015)

Got my shipping confirmation!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Got my shipping confirmation!


  Me too!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love it on you!! What blush are you wearing? It goes so well with Faded!


  Thank you it is blush any by MAC


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 3, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Got my shipping confirmation!


Me too!


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Jul 3, 2015)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE LIMECRIME POLISHESS? DEBATING WETHER OR NOT TO BUY THEM...LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF THEM PLEASE!


----------



## stormborn (Jul 3, 2015)

Ahh I mentioned to my sister that I wanted to pick up a few Velvetines and she went ahead and ordered them for my birthday! :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 3, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Ahh I mentioned to my sister that I wanted to pick up a few Velvetines and she went ahead and ordered them for my birthday!








 Lucky you for having such a sweet sister and


----------



## dcarrington (Jul 3, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE THE LIMECRIME POLISHESS? DEBATING WETHER OR NOT TO BUY THEM...LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF THEM PLEASE! i WA


  I was debating on whether to pick up a few as well. Four bucks is a cool deal.


----------



## dcarrington (Jul 3, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  It looks great on you!! Is it close to anything you have in your collection? Did you get shroom? I was looking at that color but I think its very close to suede from coloured raine.


----------



## dash4 (Jul 3, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  YASSSS!!  That is exactly how I wanted to look on me...

  It looks incredible on you!!


----------



## stormborn (Jul 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Lucky you for having such a sweet sister and


  Thank you! She ordered Faded, Bleached, and Pansy. I'm so excited. :eyelove:


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 3, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> It looks great on you!! Is it close to anything you have in your collection? Did you get shroom? I was looking at that color but I think its very close to suede from coloured raine.


  I have nothing like it in my collection. I posted a pic of shroom on here I love that one too. I don't have suede but the look a tab similar


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 4, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Thank you! She ordered Faded, Bleached, and Pansy. I'm so excited. :eyelove:


  Faded is so beautiful. You will love it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Faded is so beautiful. You will love it.


 Middy u have Faded??? How do u like the formula??? I ordered Pansy and Utopia during the sale


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 4, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Ahh I mentioned to my sister that I wanted to pick up a few Velvetines and she went ahead and ordered them for my birthday! :eyelove:


 Awesome!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Middy u have Faded??? How do u like the formula??? I ordered Pansy and Utopia during the sale


  Hey madam. I do not have Faded. I have Marvelous Mauve and I love it. The two shades are supposed to be very similar. I do have a Pansy and Utopia. I like them both.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hey madam. I do not have Faded. I have Marvelous Mauve and I love it. The two shades are supposed to be very similar. I do have a Pansy and Utopia. I like them both.


 Yayyy i cant wait for mine to arrive! Have u touched Dominique yet??? Shes in that family...


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 5, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yayyy i cant wait for mine to arrive! Have u touched Dominique yet??? Shes in that family...


  I almost never wear Dominique. I was disappointed with the shade. I am not a fave of lavender greys. When I do use it I will likely mix it with another shade so,it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## dcarrington (Jul 5, 2015)

I am feel soooo ashamed of myself. I caved and brought  all the nail polishes, cosmopop and poisonberry. I couldn't resist the sale. I think I have a problem. I was doing sooooooooooo good up untill this sale. I hope I am happy with the purchases enough to let go of the guilt.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I almost never wear Dominique. I was disappointed with the shade. I am not a fave of lavender greys. When I do use it I will likely mix it with another shade so,it doesn't go to waste.


 Yes mix her with Rebel or something to give it more punch! Wasting $32 is no joke lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I am feel soooo ashamed of myself. I caved and brought  all the nail polishes, cosmopop and poisonberry. I couldn't resist the sale. I think I have a problem. I was doing sooooooooooo good up untill this sale. I hope I am happy with the purchases enough to let go of the guilt.


 I was looking at Poisonberry too! Frosts scare me for some odd reason... I just recently pulled the trigger and wore Violetta after having her for a yr lol... Show Orchid or Poisonberry should be next!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 5, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I was looking at Poisonberry too! Frosts scare me for some odd reason... I just recently pulled the trigger and wore Violetta after having her for a yr lol... *Show Orchid* or *Poisonberry* should be next!


  Those are both beautiful. IJS.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Those are both beautiful. IJS.


 I think I'll go with Poisonberry because she's darker and richer


----------



## SassyWonder (Jul 5, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I think I'll go with Poisonberry because she's darker and richer


 I bought Poison berry last year and forgot about it. It's such a pretty lippie. Gotta give it some love!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yes mix her with Rebel or something to give it more punch! Wasting $32 is no joke lol


  Thank you. That is a great idea. I will try that combo this week.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 8, 2015)

I got my sale package!  I can't wait to use the glitters they're so pretty!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 8, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I got my sale package!  I can't wait to use the glitters they're so pretty!


  enjoy! I am still waiting for my package (I ordered last-minute, just some backups of items I love, but the anticipation is killing me lol).


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  I ordered the same eyeshadow palette! I could resist the $10 price tag and the pretty pastel colors. I received it really quickly, within 2 business days, but I live relatively close to the warehouse. I wish I had picked up a couple more lipsticks at those prices.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 8, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I ordered the same eyeshadow palette! I could resist the $10 price tag and the pretty pastel colors. I received it really quickly, within 2 business days, but I live relatively close to the warehouse. I wish I had picked up a couple more lipsticks at those prices.


  The $10 was too much for me to resist too, I'm still kind of shocked they had a sale. I can guess why they did but still lol it felt like my birthday opening up that much stuff that would have been so expensive before!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

LiliV said:


> The $10 was too much for me to resist too, I'm still kind of shocked they had a sale. I can guess why they did but still lol it felt like my birthday opening up that much stuff that would have been so expensive before!


  I know! Up to 60% off was a dream come true. It forced me to get over my fear of ordering from the website and pick up some goodies. That Marie Antoinette palette was already called my naming before the sale, so when I saw the $10 price, I caved. My eyeshadow palette collection has been growing exponentially lately. I've gone from collecting lippies to palettes. Help!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 9, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I know! Up to 60% off was a dream come true. It forced me to get over my fear of ordering from the website and pick up some goodies. That Marie Antoinette palette was already called my naming before the sale, so when I saw the $10 price, I caved. My eyeshadow palette collection has been growing exponentially lately. I've gone from collecting lippies to palettes. Help!


  Blame specktra! thats what i do


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 9, 2015)

My sale package came today yayyy!!! Pansy and Utopia r rich and beautiful as expected! Can't wait to try them out


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Blame specktra! thats what i do


  I need to ban myself from here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A self-imposed exile. My low- or no-buys are barely lasting a couple of days.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm using Ophiucus glitter tonight I love this!  Surprisingly very little fallout for a glitter too, it sticks well. In the jar it usually looks plain flat silver but in light it's full holographic


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  It looks beautiful! Your cat eye and brows are on point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous!


----------



## jaymuse (Jul 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


----------



## LiliV (Jul 10, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> It looks beautiful! Your cat eye and brows are on point! :heart2:  Gorgeous!





jaymuse said:


> :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:


   Thanks ladies!


----------



## linmanu (Jul 14, 2015)

I caved and got Cashmere. Couldn't help myself!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 15, 2015)

New lipstick colour coming August 17th...


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 16, 2015)

It looks like illamasqua vendetta which is good cause I missed out on vendetta and wanted it lol.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank goodness I won't be able to pull off this new color as August is my low buy / no buy month (I can be strong)!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> New lipstick colour coming August 17th...


  I really like this color


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2015)

New lipsticks!! https://instagram.com/p/5N9x8yt0Hq/


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5N9x8yt0Hq/


  I don't think any of these are new, I recognize most of the colours from LC's regular lipstick range.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> I don't think any of these are new, I recognize most of the colours from LC's regular lipstick range.


 I think they have added few new shades to the existing unicorn line!! It's already up On the website I believe!!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> On the website I believe!!


  Hmm, I'm not seeing anything new except Crybaby. Shame as I'd love some new colours.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think they have added few new shades to the existing unicorn line!! It's already up On the website I believe!!


  Just crybaby is new. All the others are current pre-existing colours.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 19, 2015)

Limited quantities


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 29, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Limited quantities


  I may be able to rock this.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 6, 2015)

There's two new Velvetine's showing up as coming soon on LC's site! Jinx and Trouble.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Also, free shipping for 24hrs!


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Also, free shipping for 24hrs!


  JINX!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Also, free shipping for 24hrs!


 
  OMG WHY



  Ive been boycotting but I want too many lmao
  maybe Ill give up KVD and go back to LC (my fav LLs after all_


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Also, free shipping for 24hrs!


  I need both!!!! 
  I looked on the site and it must have been a glitch, they aren't there lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> There's two new Velvetine's showing up as coming soon on LC's site! Jinx and Trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Holy hell. I need both.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 6, 2015)

[quote name="Dolly Snow" url= I couldn't see them either


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 6, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 

 I need both!!!! 
I looked on the site and it must have been a glitch, they aren't there lol



  I was so disappointed when I went to the site and couldn't find Jinx, lol. I was like "Perfect! I can get a new shade plus free shipping and handling!" but it was gone. I may still pick up Cashmere and/or Wicked with the free shipping and handling promotion though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I couldn't see them either


Hopefully they are out soon    





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was so disappointed when I went to the site and couldn't find Jinx, lol. I was like "Perfect! I can get a new shade plus free shipping and handling!" but it was gone. I may still pick up Cashmere and/or Wicked with the free shipping and handling promotion though.


Pick up both, both are must haves


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Also, free shipping for 24hrs!


  They both look nice. Trouble is especially insteresting to me. I definitely don't have that color in my collection. I am getting tired of the same color being released by all the makeup companys. I used LOVE blue but now I am blued out and purple is just EVERYWHERE. This purple looks beautiful but I have raine fever from coloured rained that is just like this and gorgeous too.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> There's two new Velvetine's showing up as coming soon on LC's site! Jinx and Trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Both will be mines


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 6, 2015)

And I must say that I am really glad that LC FINALLY is trying to get their act together. They needed to be humbled and stop treating their customers like they were lower class citizens. Since the recent scandal I haven't seen any of their products out of stock even during their summer sale. 

  Edit: I just noticed they have free shipping no minimum purchase right now on LC.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Also, free shipping for 24hrs!


I feel like I've boycotted LC for long enough. Jinx has changed my mind!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 6, 2015)

I just went on the LC site to *look* since I hadn't been on in a while and _somehow_ I just ordered 3 Velvetines (Shroom, Riot, and Faded)

  They just jumped off the page and said BUY ME!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 6, 2015)

Hmm it says free shipping onALL orders...I guess that means Canadian too?   Edit-I've decided to give up my LC boycott lmao. I've never had issues with LC and they're my fav liquid lipsticks I own. I wi purchase jinx and trouble as soon as the go on the dollskill website


----------



## LiliV (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> There's two new Velvetine's showing up as coming soon on LC's site! Jinx and Trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Jinx will definitely be happening for me lol sold!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> There's two new Velvetine's showing up as coming soon on LC's site! Jinx and Trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r  Jinx looks pretty but I will skip.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 6, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I just went on the LC site to *look* since I hadn't been on in a while and _somehow_ I just ordered 3 Velvetines (Shroom, Riot, and Faded)  They just jumped off the page and said BUY ME!


  What's so unusual about that. Lol. #buyeverythingyourheartdesires.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 7, 2015)

I currently own Suedeberry, Utopia, Red Velvet, Pink Velvet, Salem and Wicked...i kind of want to order a few but Im so indecisive on which ones... (i KNOW im going to get Jinx and trouble when they come out)


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

I just ordered Pink Velvet with the free shipping. I now own all of them except Rave, and when the two new ones launch, I'll be getting those as well!


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 7, 2015)

Ups i only have Riot and Salem.  I know i need cashmere and now Jinx.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I just ordered Pink Velvet with the free shipping. I now own all of them except Rave, and when the two new ones launch, I'll be getting those as well!


 Which shades are your fav?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Which shades are your fav?


  Pansy, riot, cashmere, salem, red velvet, and black velvet


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Pansy, riot, cashmere, salem, red velvet, and black velvet


  Pansy and Salem are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 7, 2015)

Ups i only have Riot and Salem.  I know i need cashmere and now Jinx


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Pansy and Salem are  .


  I have doubles of all my faves except for BV!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Pansy, riot, cashmere, salem, red velvet, and black velvet





erine1881 said:


> I just ordered Pink Velvet with the free shipping. I now own all of them except Rave, and when the two new ones launch, I'll be getting those as well!


 Which shades are your fav? Pansy and riot are definitely on my list.   I can't decide if I should get those first or rave, faded, shroom or bleached.


----------



## stormborn (Aug 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> OMG WHY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl. Pansy broke my heart. It's patchy, wears off like a B, and STAINS hot pink. I definitely prefer the formula of the newer shades.

  Speaking of, Jinx


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Which shades are your fav? Pansy and riot are definitely on my list.   I can't decide if I should get those first or rave, faded, shroom or bleached.


  Those shades are my fave!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Girl. Pansy broke my heart. It's patchy, wears off like a B, and STAINS hot pink. I definitely prefer the formula of the newer shades.  Speaking of, Jinx :eyelove:


 Seriously?  I've seen some patchy pictures of pansy so maybe that'll be last on my list or might be taken off.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Girl. Pansy broke my heart. It's patchy, wears off like a B, and STAINS hot pink. I definitely prefer the formula of the newer shades.
> 
> Speaking of, Jinx


  Same for me.. Pansy is a mixer shade for me now.. It is the only one I had had issues with.. I also own Pink Velvet, Cashmere, Riot, Rave, Utopia,  Faded and Bleached -- and all are smooth and beautiful. . but Pansy is a mess.


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I have doubles of all my faves except for BV!


  All the drama and controversy aside, LC has one of THE BEST liquid lipsticks formula. They can't be beat for me! The day they stop making Utopia will be the day part of me dies lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> All the drama and controversy aside, LC has one of THE BEST liquid lipsticks formula. They can't be beat for me! The day they stop making Utopia will be the day part of me dies lol.


  Agreed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> All the drama and controversy aside, LC has one of THE BEST liquid lipsticks formula. They can't be beat for me! The day they stop making Utopia will be the day part of me dies lol.


  I fully agree. They will always be my number one!! 
  I still don't own Utopia or Suedeberry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do I really need them?


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I fully agree. They will always be my number one!!  I still don't own Utopia or Suedeberry :huh:  Do I really need them?


 I agree they're my fav as well. I didn't love utopia as much I thought I would but I reached for it again recently and liked it, suedeberry is nice if you like orange/reds. I'm not crazy about oranges on me but suedeberry looks fab IMO


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I fully agree. They will always be my number one!!
> I still don't own Utopia or Suedeberry
> 
> 
> ...


  If you LOVE MAC's Flat Out Fabulous, you need Utopia! FOF is my favourite lipstick of all time and Utopia looks almost the same to me, so it's my second favourite of all time lol.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 11, 2015)

http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2015/ucm456525.htm  hboy:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2015/ucm456525.htm  hboy:


  ...


----------



## Shars (Aug 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


>


  *cough* Karma *cough*


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


>


  Thank you for posting this here! Fortunately, I never purchased this shade, however, I was considering possibly doing so in the future. I see that this was issued to her on the 29th of last month but it is still for sale on the website. Once she received this notice, she should have taken it down immediately and put a notice on her site and social media accounts warning people about how one of the ingredients in the product is not safe for use on the lips. That way, customers who currently have the product can choose to not use it anymore on their lips or use it at their own risk. Shame on her for not informing her customers by now!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


>


Well, glad I never bought that shade.

  I should be surprised she still has it available, but I'm not.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 11, 2015)

As far as I know ferric ferrocyanide and ultramarines are lip-safe in the EU so I'm not that bothered tbh. Strange that the product is still available on the site though.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2015/ucm456525.htm  hboy:


 Darn I've had this colour for a looong time


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


>


  WFH. I guess I need to throw mine out. I won't be wearing the Lime Crime Red Velvet again.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Food and Drug Administration 		 		[TR]
> [TD] [/TD]
> [TD] 			5100 Paint Branch Parkway
> College Park, MD 20740 [/TD]
> ...


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 11, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> *Well, glad I never bought that shade.*
> 
> I should be surprised she still has it available, but I'm not.


  Same here! If I were her, I would have yanked that shade immediately off of the site upon receipt of that letter.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 11, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Same here! If I were her, I would have yanked that shade immediately off of the site upon receipt of that letter.


  Exactly. I'm guessing she will not notify her customers of this warning.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh no ^^^ I don't have that shade though! But this apart I have always wondered who ,if any one , approves the formulas of a lot of these Instagram based companies (yes paranoia at its best lol) !! La splash is the only brand I think I have tried apart from lime crime and I don't use those at all because of the strong chemical scent!! :sigh:


----------



## jenise (Aug 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no ^^^ I don't have that shade though! But this apart I have always wondered who ,if any one , approves the formulas of a lot of these Instagram based companies (yes paranoia at its best lol) !! La splash is the only brand I think I have tried apart from lime crime and I don't use those at all because of the strong chemical scent!! :sigh:


 Omg the scent is awful on those!  And I've worn red velvet and haven't died (yet) :lmao:


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> But this apart I have always wondered who ,if any one , approves the formulas of a lot of these Instagram based companies (yes paranoia at its best lol) !! La splash is the only brand I think I have tried apart from lime crime and I don't use those at all because of the strong chemical scent!!


  The scent on those makes me a little nervous too, especially the Lip Coutures (I don't find the other two formulas nearly as bad). I still use them because I like the colors/wear and I haven't experienced any sort of irritation, but I do wonder what's in them that makes them smell like industrial cleaning products.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> As far as I know [COLOR=333333]ferric ferrocyanide and ultramarines are lip-safe in the EU so I'm not that bothered tbh. Strange that the product is still available on the site though.[/COLOR]


  Yeah the US is super anal about shit like that. I'm not worried. I'll still wear it and my BU.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 12, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yeah the US is super anal about shit like that. I'm not worried. *I'll still wear it *and my BU.


  Same here. The average person probably ingests far more awful stuff than some pesky pigments during the course of the day lol.

  I suppose the super strict FDA policies are the reason why Illamasqua don't ship their Disciple lippie to the US. I don't know if it's legally possible, but I'm wondering if LC can also do something similar and just say that RV is not available to US customers.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 12, 2015)

I posted the link but didnt get a chance to weigh in. I have RV, but havent worn it yet. The fact that the ingredient in question is considered safe by another government but unsafe by the US government does make me pause--but Im not gonna throw it out! I spent my hard earned money on it. Plus--there are other ingredients that are considered safe and "all natural" by the FDA that causes worse alllergic reactions in some people--I recently found that any coconut derived ingredients in "all natural" hair products causes my scalp to go haywire. Now as for Doe Deere's business practices--it's completely irresponsible of her to sell a product in the US (for this long) with ingredients deemed unsafe by the US FDA. Considering her past shady business practices...not the least bit surprised!


----------



## knightress (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, this is a little surprising. I'm almost done with my Red Velvet and I may or may not get another one. I just hate how the company's MO is to lie about things rather than admitting any fault and offering a resolution.   Do the products have ingredients not approved by the FDA? No, no, we just misprinted the ingredients list to make you think they did. And yet some people on Instagram are being called bullies and haters for asking legitimate questions.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 12, 2015)

knightress said:


> Well, this is a little surprising. I'm almost done with my Red Velvet and I may or may not get another one. I just hate how the company's MO is to lie about things rather than admitting any fault and offering a resolution.   Do the products have ingredients not approved by the FDA? *No, no, we just misprinted the ingredients list to make you think they did*. And yet some people on Instagram are being called bullies and haters for asking legitimate questions.


   Did they actually respond like that on IG??


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Did they actually respond like that on IG??


  Just saw their responses SMH.


----------



## knightress (Aug 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Just saw their responses SMH.


  Indeed. It really really irritates me. No matter what happens, they simply deny it and then it goes away. I know the obvious thing is not to buy from them, I just find the lying to be incredibly unethical.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Same here. The average person probably ingests far more awful stuff than some pesky pigments during the course of the day lol.  I suppose the super strict FDA policies are the reason why Illamasqua don't ship their Disciple lippie to the US. I don't know if it's legally possible, but I'm wondering if LC can also do something similar and just say that RV is not available to US customers.


  These ingredients are actually listed on all the Velvetines. They're listed in all my BUs that i have, plus my Pink Velvet that just arrived today that i ordered last week during their free shipping promo-


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 12, 2015)

knightress said:


> Indeed. It really really irritates me. No matter what happens, they simply deny it and then it goes away. I know the obvious thing is not to buy from them, I just find the lying to be incredibly unethical.


  I agree with you. I won't buy from her again.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2015/ucm456525.htm  hboy:


  Oh, for fuck's sake.  





erine1881 said:


> Yeah the US is super anal about shit like that. I'm not worried. I'll still wear it and my BU.


  Actually, the EU has historically been more stringent when it comes to chemicals. The lobbying body is strong in the States. That being said, the fact it hasn't been banned in the EU is surprising. I don't know what to think. I wonder if this applies to a particular batch, or if it applies to all RVs ever made? This also gives me pause about my Coloured Raine liquid lipsticks. A couple of those shits smell industrial.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Oh, for fuck's sake. Actually, the EU has historically been more stringent when it comes to chemicals. The lobbying body is strong in the States. That being said, the fact it hasn't been banned in the EU is surprising. I don't know what to think. I wonder if this applies to a particular batch, or if it applies to all RVs ever made? This also gives me pause about my Coloured Raine liquid lipsticks. A couple of those shits smell industrial.


  It applies to all of them. My Pink Velvet that came today, along with my BUs of 4 others all have the 2 ingredients they're talking about.   Plus the letter mentions that it's not exclusive to Red Velvet alone.   And tho the EU may be more strict when it comes to chemicals, many cosmetics are either banned for sale in the US, have restricted use in the US, or aren't allowed to be shipped to the US, due to the colouring ingredients in the them, but they're completely legal/fine for use/wear in the EU with no restrictions whatsoever. It's only colouring additives that's are regulated in cosmetics in the US. Sad.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It applies to all of them. My Pink Velvet that came today, along with my BUs of 4 others all have the 2 ingredients they're talking about.   Plus the letter mentions that it's not exclusive to Red Velvet alone.   And tho the EU may be more strict when it comes to chemicals, many cosmetics are either banned for sale in the US, have restricted use in the US, or aren't allowed to be shipped to the US, due to the colouring ingredients in the them, but they're completely legal/fine for use/wear in the EU with no restrictions whatsoever. It's only colouring additives that's are regulated in cosmetics in the US. Sad.


  Thanks. Sigh. This damn lady. I was done with her before, but now I'm beyond done. I gotta figure out if I should just keep wearing it and find my inner European, or take this tremendous L.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  OK, stupid question from someone who knows sweet FA about this sort of stuff.

  Is it normal for different colours of the same product to have the exact same pigments listed in their ingredients? I just clicked on every Velvetine colour swatch on the LC site and the list of ingredients was the same every time. I find it a bit strange that two very different colours, say, Shroom and Utopia, have the exact same pigments


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Thanks. Sigh. This damn lady. I was done with her before, but now I'm beyond done. I gotta figure out if I should just keep wearing it and find my inner European, or take this tremendous L.


  I'm finding my inner European because i have all but one colour, plus BUs :dunno:   





BuickMackane said:


> OK, stupid question from someone who knows sweet FA about this sort of stuff.  Is it normal for different colours of the same product to have the exact same pigments listed in their ingredients? I just clicked on every Velvetine colour swatch on the LC site and the list of ingredients was the same every time. I find it a bit strange that two very different colours, say, Shroom and Utopia, have the exact same pigments


  No. Every one would have different ingredients. They may all have the same base ingredients, but they'd all have different Lakes, which is what gives them each their colour.   And you're right, i just compared all of mine that are still boxed, and they're identical. Pansy isn't gonna have the exact same ingredients, in the exact same order (which means the exact same %) as Salem. So clearly she's just using the same label for everything of the same formula, which means she doesn't know what's in her products.   This woman is fucking psycho!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> This woman is fucking psycho!


  Hang onto your inner European!

  Thank you for the info re: ingredients. I recall reading somewhere that the ingredient order meant % but I wasn't sure. 

  Ms.CEO is a textbook example of how a company shouldn't be run. I sometimes feel bad for her because of all the negativity towards her but she really isn't helping matters. I wish she had the sense to step down and have someone competent take over.


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 13, 2015)

I am beyond done with this company myself. She always seem to find a way to undermind her customers. First she talks to them like trash and deletes comments that she doesn't feel are favorable to her brand. She rarely responded to her customers regarding any issue. Shipping was one of the sh*ttiest I've dealt with for online shopping. Products were out of stock for way too long and people were given bogus restock dates. And when items were restocked for highly sought after items the site would crash. You would think this would prompt her to update her site. But noooo. People complained about their cards being hacked and she basically ignored them.She only started to care when her sales went down drastically and she was being boycotted (which she sooo deserved) Now that her sales have been hit hard, we get an updated site, quicker shipping, less attitude, ACTUAL SALES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND a FREE SHIPPING sale!!! AANNNDD new colors added regularly without all the tease. She has changed a lot of things but she hasn't changed one thing that has ultimately made me put this brand away for good and that's her knowingly selling overpriced products...NEARLY HALF EMPTY!!! THAT right there is freakin' ridiculous! I took part in the summer sale and got the famous eyeshadow primer I heard so much about. When I got it I felt like I was trying to get that last bit toothpaste out of the tube so I wouldn't leave any paste behind. I kept squeezing and squeezing just to find that HALF the tube was freakin' EMPTY!!. If I had paid full price for that I would have be LIVID!! $10 for that is still too much in my opinion but 20 bucks is just insane!. The same with the velvetines. Those are nowhere near full.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I am beyond done with this company myself. She always seem to find a way to undermind her customers. First she talks to them like trash and deletes comments that she doesn't feel are favorable to her brand. She rarely responded to her customers regarding any issue. Shipping was one of the sh*ttiest I've dealt with for online shopping. Products were out of stock for way too long and people were given bogus restock dates. And when items were restocked for highly sought after items the site would crash. You would think this would prompt her to update her site. But noooo. People complained about their cards being hacked and she basically ignored them.She only started to care when her sales went down drastically and she was being boycotted (which she sooo deserved) Now that her sales have been hit hard, we get an updated site, quicker shipping, less attitude, ACTUAL SALES:whoa:  AND a FREE SHIPPING sale!!! AANNNDD new colors added regularly without all the tease. She has changed a lot of things but she hasn't changed one thing that has ultimately made me put this brand away for good and that's her knowingly selling overpriced products...NEARLY HALF EMPTY!!! THAT right there is freakin' ridiculous! I took part in the summer sale and got the famous eyeshadow primer I heard so much about. When I got it I felt like I was trying to get that last bit toothpaste out of the tube so I wouldn't leave any paste behind. I kept squeezing and squeezing just to find that HALF the tube was freakin' EMPTY!!. If I had paid full price for that I would have be LIVID!! $10 for that is still too much in my opinion but 20 bucks is just insane!. The same with the velvetines. Those are nowhere near full.


  I know a few people in this thread love Lime Crime but, :agree:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know a few people in this thread love her but, :agree:


I honestly can't recall a single person on this forum that has expressed that they love Doe lol. Love the Velvetines, yes...but I don't think many people actually "love" her at all...or really like her for that matter.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 13, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I honestly can't recall a single person on this forum that has expressed that they love Doe lol. Love the Velvetines, yes...but I don't think many people actually "love" her at all...or really like her for that matter.


  I meant to say, like Lime Crime. How's that.  It's only makeup. I think most people understand what I was really trying to say especially @dcarrington.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I meant to say, like Lime Crime. How's that.  It's only makeup. I think most people understand what I was really trying to say especially @dcarrington.


  Oh Doe Deer lol she is a mess


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Oh Doe Deer lol she is a mess


  A hot mess at that. Lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I meant to say, like Lime Crime. How's that.  It's only makeup. I think most people understand what I was really trying to say especially @dcarrington.


Sorry if my response bothered you or made you feel some kind of way. I can only go by what you actually typed so sorry...I took it exactly how you wrote it...that some people love Doe :shrugs:


----------



## Ana A (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't like her, I don't like her prices, and I especially don't like her service, but in all fairness I haven't been able to find a liquid lipstick that performs the way LC does (I've TRIED). The day I find a similar formula is the day I'll wave her dumb face goodbye.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a handful of her lipsticks, 2 velvetines and the Venus palette...I like what I have the Venus palette is the nicest the lipsticks are not my favorite and I prefer pretty zombie and kvd liquid lipsticks so I think I'm good not buying line crime anymore she lies too much. Just tell your customers the truth the identical ingredient lists proves she has no clue what's in her products!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2015)

https://www.limecrime.com/fda


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> https://www.limecrime.com/fda


  That was written by a legal team. I guess she's finally getting some sense unlike that stupid response she put on her social media.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 17, 2015)

She’s just not a very good person (putting it lightly) and incompetent at her role as CEO (and a human being - in general).  I will admit - I tried to keep an open mind about her.   So many people are accused of horrible things without a lot of proof.. So I actively tried to give her the benefit of the doubt.  But she just continues to act horribly. 

  I find it sad, because I do think she is very creative and artistic.  Not only do I enjoy her products, but I also love her instagram photos and promotional photos.. she’s very talented, but has a sucky personality.

  It is quite amazing that she has been misprinting the same ingredient list for years.. how on earth did that happen?  And what (if any) other ingredients are in her products that haven’t been disclosed? People have allergies and what-not.. Ingredient listing *IS* important.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> https://www.limecrime.com/fda


  FDA should test ALL of her products to find out what’s in them.   She’s untrustworthy.. They should not rely on her ’word’..


----------



## stormborn (Aug 18, 2015)

Doe Deere trying to get her company together


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 9, 2015)

New Velvetines colours...


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 9, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> New Velvetines colours...


 
  Cant wait!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

I remember Jinx being teased during the free shipping promotion awhile back along with a color called Trouble (which has not been officially announced yet) so I'm glad that the release date is finally approaching. Squash looks nice but I don't think it will work for me at all, lol.


----------



## pretty_melody (Sep 9, 2015)

Now that I have so many of the velvetines I need both of these.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 9, 2015)

I really want both Jinx and Squash! Any inkling when these launch?


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I really want both Jinx and Squash! Any inkling when these launch?


Man I want Jinx too!

  Trying to imagine how Squash would look on me ... might need swatches before I buy.


----------



## stormborn (Sep 9, 2015)

Not feeling Squash at all but Jinx.... :shock:


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Not feeling Squash at all but Jinx.... :shock:


  Jinx x2!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2015)

Makeup Emporium said:


> New Velvetines colours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yaaaaaaaaas! Be still my heart!! When I order this I'll probably get a back up of Salem.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 10, 2015)

Jinx is beautiful. It reminds me of the liquid matte versîon of Dark Room... at least I hope it does.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

Just in time for back to school! Eraser, is an exclusive Urban Outfitters new lipstick shade inspired by the eraser on the classic #2 pencil and was designed to work with a variety of lip liners!

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...=31535057a&parentid=SUGGESTIVE+SEARCH+RESULTS


----------



## stormborn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jinx & Eraser are KILLING ME. I wasn't into Riot initially but I would probably order it now just because. I'm so mad that I bothered with Pansy.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 10, 2015)

I need Jinx.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Sep 10, 2015)

I think I also need Jinx.  But I usually stay away from Lime Crime.   Hmmm... decisions.


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I need Jinx.


  The more I see squash, the more I want to buy it!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> The more I see squash, the more I want to buy it!


  Ditto!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 10, 2015)

Squash is perfect, looks a bit different in that arm swatch then in the lip swatch from the site (no surprise there).. I am so ready for these. I just need to figure out what website im going to buy them from...(especially because im in Canada) LC, DollsKill or Urban Outfitters
  I really cant wait for these, hope they release Trouble too


----------



## stormborn (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh boy... What's trouble?  (Other than what I'll be in when I order them all :haha


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 11, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Oh boy... What's trouble?  (Other than what I'll be in when I order them all :haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I need Jinx.


  I actually really like the look of Squash but I don't think it would look that great on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I actually really like the look of Squash but I don't think it would look that great on me.


   Me either. I can't wait to see swatches of folks who can pull it off.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 23, 2015)

Want. Hate UO tho. I'll skip the exclusive. Obsessed with orange lipstick so squash will b mine


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 23, 2015)

I didn't see trouble! That's a super weird color I don't already have!!! I have to have every strange color I can get my hands on


----------



## pretty_melody (Sep 24, 2015)

The new velvetines are up,along with a couple cool sale items. Picked up squash and utopia which is on sale for ten bucks!


----------



## dash4 (Sep 24, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> The new velvetines are up,along with a couple cool sale items. Picked up squash and utopia which is on sale for ten bucks!


  Thanks! I picked up more Raves.. and I finally got Babette.

  Remember when they could not keep Babette (or Coquette) in stock?  Now they are offering it almost half off.. it is crazy!

  I really think all the bad publicity has done major damage -- likely irreversible damage--to their company.. while some of us are still willing to buy from them, especially for deeply discounted prices.. most would rather put their money in a paper shredder.. lol.


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Thanks! I picked up more Raves.. and I finally got Babette.
> 
> Remember when they could not keep Babette (or Coquette) in stock?  Now they are offering it almost half off.. it is crazy!
> 
> *I really think all the bad publicity has done major damage -- likely irreversible damage--to their company.. while some of us are still willing to buy from them, especially for deeply discounted prices.. most would rather put their money in a paper shredder.. lol.*


  LOL! It's so true! I am one that will only buy on discount. The unfortunate truth is that the Velvetines is my favourite liquid lipstick formula! I picked up Rave, Pansy and Shroom. I swear Rave and Shroom just came out and I wasn't expecting to see them so reduced. I also picked up the Venus Palette which I've been wanting for a while and is on sale for $30 from $38.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 24, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> The new velvetines are up,along with a couple cool sale items. Picked up squash and utopia which is on sale for ten bucks!


  Thanks for letting us know! I picked up the Jinx velvetine and finally got around to snagging the Venus palette. I'm glad it's on sale! I think it used to be $42 before it went down to $38, and now $30? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 24, 2015)

Picked up jinx, squash and red velvet since I didn't have that one


----------



## pretty_melody (Sep 24, 2015)

I swear I have almost all the velvetines, the collector in me was tempted to pick up rave and pansy.


----------



## pretty_melody (Sep 24, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Picked up jinx, squash and red velvet since I didn't have that one


  You'll love Red Velvet its gorgeous! It's definitely the best red I own   





slowlikehoney said:


> Thanks for letting us know! I picked up the Jinx velvetine and finally got around to snagging the Venus palette. I'm glad it's on sale! I think it used to be $42 before it went down to $38, and now $30? Don't mind if I do.


  I'm curious how Jinx will look. The Venus palette is so great! For 30 bucks its so worth it.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 24, 2015)

So are you all back to using your credit cards on the site now? I wanted a few of the sale items and the price is good even in Canadian...but IDK


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 24, 2015)

I just ordered Red Velvet and Pink Velvet. Although I want Jinx, I'm going to wait until their next free shipping or discount promotion to purchase it.


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> So are you all back to using your credit cards on the site now? I wanted a few of the sale items and the price is good even in Canadian...but IDK


  Hell no! I used paypal.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Sep 24, 2015)

​I used Paypal.  I definitely wasn't using my card on the site

  I grabbed Jinx, Pink Velvet, Red Velvet and Pansy.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> So are you all back to using your credit cards on the site now? I wanted a few of the sale items and the price is good even in Canadian...but IDK


  Never!


----------



## LiliV (Sep 24, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Thanks! I picked up more Raves.. and I finally got Babette.  Remember when they could not keep Babette (or Coquette) in stock?  Now they are offering it almost half off.. it is crazy!  I really think all the bad publicity has done major damage -- likely irreversible damage--to their company.. while some of us are still willing to buy from them, especially for deeply discounted prices.. most would rather put their money in a paper shredder.. lol.


  I totally agree, this is the second sale they've had in like 3 months. For a company who (at least as far as I know) never did a sale before. I had my card hacked and I'm still buying, I love the velvetines and the Venus palette. I think a lot of casual shoppers who weren't super into the brand but maybe bought an item or 2 when the hype was high are definitely lost for good  I picked up Jinx and only Jinx lol yay self control! I bought so much during the summer sale I'm good for a while lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 24, 2015)

I went through paypal and got Jinx. Really excited for it because it looks gorgeous. I came close to ordering Squash but I know damn well it won't work for me.


----------



## dash4 (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! It's so true! I am one that will only buy on discount. The unfortunate truth is that the Velvetines is my favourite liquid lipstick formula! I picked up Rave, Pansy and Shroom. I swear Rave and Shroom just came out and I wasn't expecting to see them so reduced. I also picked up the Venus Palette which I've been wanting for a while and is on sale for $30 from $38.
> They burned one too many bridges.  It seems like so many companies have had bad publicity and really screwed up, but they were able to bounce back.. Of course, Lime Crime has had repeated flub-ups - ad nauseam.. so maybe that is the difference.
> 
> It worked out for some of us - didn't it?  Now we are finally getting them at a discount.. haha!   I love the Velvetine formula too!  It is my favorite.. very surprised about Shroom and Rave being on sale already too..
> ...


  I know they did one Black Friday sale like 3 years ago?  But besides that - I do not think they went on sale much, if it at all.  In fact, I remember some people on here saying that the store Naime's (spelling?) stopped giving their pro-discount on LimeCrime - for some reason.. ( I believe people think LimeCrime was the one who put a stop to it)... and now they are running sales often?..and everything is in stock.. Yup, they are hurting bad.. lol

  I got my credit card info stolen too!! And yet, I am still buying.. but I feel comfortable using Paypal.. They have an excellent fraud department, so if something goes wonky - I feel protected.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 24, 2015)

^ In stock and not selling out in under an hour too! Today I was at work when I saw the velvetines were up and I went food shopping afterwards and then came home and ordered. I could never have run errands with the old Lime Crime! When I got Venus in Nov I remember I happened to check the site by accident somewhere during the 45 min window when it was back in stock and I grabbed it. Comparing that to now is like


----------



## dcarrington (Sep 24, 2015)

They should have discounted ALL the velvetines. They are not even full. I love the formula and the colors but they literally jack you on the amount they put into thoses bottles. The bottles are already the smallest in that price range AND you have the nerve to be stingy with the amount??? NAAAAHHHH. I am not here for that.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 24, 2015)

Squash on WOC!!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Squash on WOC!!


I really, really, really want Squash.

  But I'm going to try and find some inexpensive dupes first because I don't see myself wearing this color often enough to pay $20 for it.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hell no! I used paypal.





IAmakeupaddict said:


> hboy:  ​I used Paypal.  I definitely wasn't using my card on the site  I grabbed Jinx, Pink Velvet, Red Velvet and Pansy.





erine1881 said:


> Never!


  Ok I thought so!


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Squash on WOC!!


  YASSSSS! This is what I envisioned when I saw the colour. I'm going to wait for it to go on sale though or maybe request a CP from the IMATS LA girls in Jan!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 25, 2015)

I ordered Jinx and Squash. Hoping the latter looks as good on me as it does in that pic above.   





Shars said:


> thefbomb said:
> 
> 
> > So are you all back to using your credit cards on the site now? I wanted a few of the sale items and the price is good even in Canadian...but IDK
> ...


  I only use PayPal with them. I also made sure the password I use on LC isn't used anywhere else.


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I only use PayPal with them. *I also made sure the password I use on LC isn't used anywhere else.*


  So did I!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 25, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Squash on WOC!!


 I follow her on IG and when I seen she posted this I knew then squash was def a must buy


----------



## linmanu (Sep 26, 2015)

I just got Bleached, Faded, Riot, Red velvet, Pink velvet, Suedeberry and Wicked. So excited!


----------



## Luscious V (Sep 26, 2015)

This is what I order the other day I didn't know that green color was coming out I wonder how it looks swatch  it yeh I didn't wanna pay shipping so I just added glitter


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 27, 2015)

linmanu said:


> I just got Bleached, Faded, Riot, Red velvet, Pink velvet, Suedeberry and Wicked. So excited!


  Wow! Nice haul. I have Red Velvet and Wicked and love them. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 27, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> This is what I order the other day I didn't know that green color was coming out I wonder how it looks swatch  it yeh I didn't wanna pay shipping so I just added glitter


Seeing your order reminded me that I have the Cancer glitter and I've never used it lol. Got it at IMATS NY 2014 but I think I just forgot that I had it. Need to pull it out because I can't remember what it looks like


----------



## Luscious V (Sep 27, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Seeing your order reminded me that I have the Cancer glitter and I've never used it lol. Got it at IMATS NY 2014 but I think I just forgot that I had it. Need to pull it out because I can't remember what it looks like


  You definitely should I'm like loving glitter looks it pops so much


----------



## SassyWonder (Sep 29, 2015)

I just got my order. I love Shroom. But Jinx is lighter than the swatches. Im kinda disappointed


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 29, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just got my order. I love Shroom. But Jinx is lighter than the swatches. Im kinda disappointed


uh oh ... I was hoping for a deep, deep purple


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 29, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just got my order. I love Shroom. But Jinx is lighter than the swatches. Im kinda disappointed


  It's lighter than the arm swatches on their IG? That's disappointing.


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

Ellarie wearing Jinx. It's definitely not as deep purple as the promo pic but I still like it!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ellarie wearing Jinx. It's definitely not as deep purple as the promo pic but I still like it!


I'm still happy. I'm super-pale so maybe it can actually work for me. A lot of the time dark lipsticks look good on pale girls, but I also have light eyes, light hair, and blonde eyebrows, so it REALLY stands out. If you're a brunette or have brown eyes or at LEAST have dark eyebrows you have an easier time pulling off dark lipstick. But if I darken my eyebrows and what-not I risk over-doing the whole look... So I'm not bummed it's a little light, although I wish they're swatches were better matches for the color you're getting...

  Speaking of, if anyone has good hints for how to pull off dark lips when you have too many contrasting features, lmk. I've seen some pics where really light girls did a dark lip with a SUPER natural look, like blonde EYELASHES even, but I feel like that wouldn't translate from a magazine to the street...


----------



## SassyWonder (Sep 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> uh oh ... I was hoping for a deep, deep purple


 Its not and its browner. Its weird.   





shontay07108 said:


> It's lighter than the arm swatches on their IG? That's disappointing.


 Heres a swatch. An ugly one sorry!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hm..ugh. I guess I'll dial down my excitement and see what I get on Thursday.


----------



## SassyWonder (Sep 29, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hm..ugh. I guess I'll dial down my excitement and see what I get on Thursday.


 Ita pretty just not what i had expected. Ita like Salem a lil Wiked amd Pansy mixed.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

It doesn't even look purple in your swatch what in the world so tired of all of these photoshopped swatches on Instagram what good is it making a color look completely different you're just gonna disappoint people who buy the color and see it's totally different


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 29, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> It doesn't even look purple in your swatch what in the world so tired of all of these photoshopped swatches on Instagram what good is it making a color look completely different you're just gonna disappoint people who buy the color and see it's totally different


Yeah, you may as well not say what color you're wearing if you're going to photoshop or add a filter. It's a misrepresentation. Or if someone is like 'omg what lipstick is that?!' post the actual picture un-edited and tell them. But don't advertise a specific brand and color if you've altered the color.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 29, 2015)

Lime Crime's recent lip swatches and descriptions are way off. I was so disappointing when I got Faded and saw it was a very rosy mauve and not the purple beige that was promised.

  I wish more brands would share actual swatches, ideally on various skintones. These computer generated 'lip swatches' are useless.


----------



## stormborn (Sep 30, 2015)

Quote:


beauteblogueur said:


> Lime Crime's recent lip swatches and descriptions are way off. I was so disappointing when I got Faded and saw it was a very rosy mauve and not the purple beige that was promised.
> 
> I wish more brands would share actual swatches, ideally on various skintones. These computer generated 'lip swatches' are useless.


  I agree, Faded is definitely a rosy mauve. It's a beautiful colour, but I too was expecting more of a purpley beige tone.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 30, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


>


Oh that's disappointing. I might have to go back to wanting Raine Fever from Coloured Raine.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 30, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Its not and its browner. Its weird.  Heres a swatch. An ugly one sorry!


  :huh:  I am speechless.  It totally looks brown. I can understand your disappointment. Bummer.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 30, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Quote:  I actually LOVE the pale eyelash look! I think you could totally pull it off if you do a really, really fresh look with minimal makeup. Maybe just a touche of concealer if needed to even out the complexion, some subtle strobing for a glow and really clean eyebrows with the dark statement lip. If you give it a try, post a photo!   I agree, Faded is definitely a rosy mauve. It's a beautiful colour, but I too was expecting more of a purpley beige tone.


  You are looking good nonetheless.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 30, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Lime Crime's recent lip swatches and descriptions are way off. I was so disappointing when I got Faded and saw it was a very rosy mauve and not the purple beige that was promised.  I wish more brands would share actual swatches, ideally on various skintones. These computer generated 'lip swatches' are useless.


  I was surprised at the color of Faded too, I was thinking it would be like a lighter Kat Von D Ayesha but it's definitely a muted mauve on me rather than a dusty purple. It's pretty but I haven't actually worn it yet, only tried it on. I get the same about Bleached too, I actually love that shade and wear it to work a lot but it's much more nude-y neutral than the pink base I was expecting. I love it for what it is but it's not the color I was expecting    





LauraLara said:


> I'm still happy. I'm super-pale so maybe it can actually work for me. A lot of the time dark lipsticks look good on pale girls, but I also have light eyes, light hair, and blonde eyebrows, so it REALLY stands out. If you're a brunette or have brown eyes or at LEAST have dark eyebrows you have an easier time pulling off dark lipstick. But if I darken my eyebrows and what-not I risk over-doing the whole look... So I'm not bummed it's a little light, although I wish they're swatches were better matches for the color you're getting...  Speaking of, if anyone has good hints for how to pull off dark lips when you have too many contrasting features, lmk. I've seen some pics where really light girls did a dark lip with a SUPER natural look, like blonde EYELASHES even, but I feel like that wouldn't translate from a magazine to the street...


  I'm super pale and platinum (I fill in my brows brown though, I don't like my light brows w the rest of my look lol) and I LOVE dark lips, I'll wear anything. But I know what you mean sometimes I do feel like the contrast is like WHAM w certain colors lol my mom says those are my Dracula makeup days


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 30, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm super pale and platinum (I fill in my brows brown though, I don't like my light brows w the rest of my look lol) and I LOVE dark lips, I'll wear anything. But I know what you mean sometimes I do feel like the contrast is like WHAM w certain colors lol my mom says those are my Dracula makeup days


  Well, maybe I can pull if off  It's just when I try it, weird guys tell me I look like a "porcelain doll", like it wasn't noticeable how pale I was until the dark lip was added... Just need to avoid weird guys perhaps, they're killing my dracula-makeup buzz!


----------



## LiliV (Sep 30, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Well, maybe I can pull if off  It's just when I try it, weird guys tell me I look like a "porcelain doll", like it wasn't noticeable how pale I was until the dark lip was added... Just need to avoid weird guys perhaps, they're killing my dracula-makeup buzz!


  Lol! I feel you girl, if I had a dollar for every creep who's called me "snow flake" or "Snow White"  My best friend calls me snow flake now too lol


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am speechless. It totally looks brown. I can understand your disappointment. Bummer.


  Thing is, it doesn't look brown on Ellarie at all in the pic I posted. Wonder if they had a batch inconsistency. Wouldn't put it past them to stay mum about it and pass them off as the advertised colour!

@SassyWonder Are you going to send it back? I hope they give free returns!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thing is, it doesn't look brown on Ellarie at all in the pic I posted. Wonder if they had a batch inconsistency. Wouldn't put it past them to stay mum about it and pass them off as the advertised colour!  @SassyWonder  Are you going to send it back? I hope they give free returns!


  I know. It's a shame. Everything looks great on her tho. Lol.


----------



## stormborn (Oct 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are looking good nonetheless.


 
  Thank you! It really is a nice colour.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 1, 2015)

My Jinx came today. It's super dark purple on me, I haven't tried it on yet but the swatch reminds me of ABH Potion. I think this will be really pretty for winter!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thing is, it doesn't look brown on Ellarie at all in the pic I posted. Wonder if they had a batch inconsistency. Wouldn't put it past them to stay mum about it and pass them off as the advertised colour!  @SassyWonder  Are you going to send it back? I hope they give free returns!


 I gave it away to a friend. I'm disappointed and she liked it so why not. I didn't want ro deal with the process of a return to them. There customer service sucks.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My Jinx came today. It's super dark purple on me, I haven't tried it on yet but the swatch reminds me of ABH Potion. I think this will be really pretty for winter!


  It looks like a deep, dark brown.


----------



## Luscious V (Oct 2, 2015)

Can't wait to get my box I really wanna see how jinx looks I have to rebuy faded I gave it to my friend


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks like a deep, dark brown.


 Thats zactly how mine looks layered. Nothing like i expected.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks like a deep, dark brown.


  I haven't tried it on yet but I'll def report on the color. Maybe I'll try when I get home from work I'm curious lol


----------



## LiliV (Oct 2, 2015)

Here's Jinx on me. It's definitely a purple, no brown tones. It reminds of if Mac Instigator and Punk Couture had a baby lol I'm sorry this pic is a little dark, it's super rainy here so the daylight isn't really bright


----------



## Shars (Oct 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I gave it away to a friend. I'm disappointed and she liked it so why not. I didn't want ro deal with the process of a return to them. There customer service sucks.


  Aww. I'm sorry you were disappointed. At least you were able to find it a happy home.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thats zactly how mine looks layered. Nothing like i expected.


  That happens to me often. A deep, dark red or wine can come off looking brown on me too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Here's Jinx on me. It's definitely a purple, no brown tones. It reminds of if Mac Instigator and Punk Couture had a baby lol I'm sorry this pic is a little dark, it's super rainy here so the daylight isn't really bright


  It looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks gorgeous on you.


  Thanks!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 3, 2015)

I got my Jinx yesterday and I'm very happy with it. Haven't tried it on yet, but swatching it, it's a deep purple. No brown at all.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Oct 4, 2015)

Got my Jinx today:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jinx is the big swatch, with Wicked on the left and Colourpop Guess and Too Faced Melted Villain on the right.   It's a deep wine colour on me. Not brown, but significantly more red than purple. It's a beautiful shade, and I don't have any liquid lipsticks like it, but it looks nothing like the image on the website.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 4, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Got my Jinx today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great swatches. I love Wicked. Jinx looks great in your swatch.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 4, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Got my Jinx today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It reminds me of one of KVD's new liquid lipstick shades.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 12, 2015)

Trouble & Pumpkin!!!! From Lime Crime's insta


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm so getting pumpkin!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Trouble & Pumpkin!!!! From Lime Crime's insta


  Funny. The more I look at Pumpkin the more I think I can rock this lovely shade. Are you getting Pumpkin Dolly?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> I'm so getting pumpkin!!!


  It is a very pretty shade the more I think about it.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Trouble & Pumpkin!!!! From Lime Crime's insta


  I need these both lol


----------



## LiliV (Oct 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Trouble & Pumpkin!!!! From Lime Crime's insta


  I loveeee Pumpkin. I wonder why they broke these up from Jinx and Squash it seems like they would be one collection


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 13, 2015)

I can't wait to get Pumpkin. I'm undecided on Trouble, though.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Funny. The more I look at Pumpkin the more I think I can rock this lovely shade. Are you getting Pumpkin Dolly?


  Yeah you can!    





smileyt06 said:


> I need these both lol


  Ditto!   





shontay07108 said:


> I can't wait to get Pumpkin. I'm undecided on Trouble, though.


  Both for me please!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Funny. The more I look at Pumpkin the more I think I can rock this lovely shade. Are you getting Pumpkin Dolly?
> I am most certainly picking up Pumpkin & trouble, I am holding off so I can get Jinx & Squash along with them.
> 
> 
> ...


 @erine1881 Gorgeous in your new avi!!!
  Did you pick up Squash & Jinx? If so, do you mind posting swatches for me please!!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 13, 2015)

I love squash!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah, I'm going to need Pumpkin. I didn't think I'd be into it but I was wrong.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am most certainly picking up Pumpkin & trouble, I am holding off so I can get Jinx & Squash along with them.    @erine1881  Gorgeous in your new avi!!! Did you pick up Squash & Jinx? If so, do you mind posting swatches for me please!!!


  Thank you!  I'm getting Jinx, but I've yet to get it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yeah you can!  Ditto! Both for me please!


.  Thanks honey.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am most certainly picking up Pumpkin & trouble, I am holding off so I can get Jinx & Squash along with them.    @erine1881  Gorgeous in your new avi!!! Did you pick up Squash & Jinx? If so, do you mind posting swatches for me please!!!


  I can see you rocking this color.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 14, 2015)

PUMPKIN.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> PUMPKIN.


  Wow! pumpkin looks nice on her.


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow! pumpkin looks nice on her.


I need Pumpkin. Like I thought I 'needed' Squash, but like I actually need Pumpkin.

  Guess I'll be placing an order soon!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I need Pumpkin. Like I thought I 'needed' Squash, but like I actually need Pumpkin.
> 
> Guess I'll be placing an order soon!









I can see you rocking Pumpkin, @jaymuse


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I can see you rocking Pumpkin, @jaymuse


Just the push I needed lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just the push I needed lol


  Hi Jay,

  Did you get the Pumpkin lipstick yet?


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 15, 2015)

I got squash and jinx, as soon as there's stock I'm getting pumpkin and olive!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 15, 2015)

Crap. Did you all see the new color, Cement? That's FIVE brand new colors.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Oct 15, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Crap. Did you all see the new color, Cement? That's FIVE brand new colors.


  Ugh, I think I might need that one. I'll be waiting on swatches this time though, since every LC Velvetine I've bought recently hasn't really resembled the promo images.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 15, 2015)

I haven't seen Cement is there a pic somewhere?  Edit- found it!


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 15, 2015)

I think there cool colors but I honestly don't think I'd get use out of a grey and olive.....but whoever goes out rocking these you are one badass chick. I think I'll just be picking up pumpkin.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 15, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> I think there cool colors but I honestly don't think I'd get use out of a grey and olive.....but whoever goes out rocking these you are one badass chick. I think I'll just be picking up pumpkin.


  Just Pumpkin for me too. I'm actually surprised they don't have a blue Velvetine yet


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 15, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Ugh, I think I might need that one. I'll be waiting on swatches this time though, since every LC Velvetine I've bought recently hasn't really resembled the promo images.


I REALLY hope it matches the pic. I've wanted a TRUE gray lipstick for a long time. I've been getting by on Chinchilla and Spacecake, but this is ACTUALLY gray. It's going to look so bad-ass.


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Just Pumpkin for me too. I'm actually surprised they don't have a blue Velvetine yet


  So am I! I think that's one I'd actually pick up.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 15, 2015)

I really want Squash and Pumpkin...possibly Jinx and Cement because I really like them but I'm not sure how often I'd wear them. I wanted Trouble when I first saw it but I'm not so sure about it now. I haven't purchased a new LC sinceThe Clueless Witch collection. I feel like I'm missing so much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Ugh, I think I might need that one. I'll be waiting on swatches this time though, since every LC Velvetine I've bought recently hasn't really resembled the promo images.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *LiliV*
> ...


  I need Cement!!!!


----------



## LiliV (Oct 16, 2015)

A real pic of Cement:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This one is a pass for me lol


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This one is a pass for me lol


 
  darn i guess i wont be able to get this on the UO website


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> A real pic of Cement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> A real pic of Cement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm getting this pumpkin and trouble now. I can see the grey looking pretty by itself or with a sheer tone purple gloss on top


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This one is a pass for me lol


  Me too.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> A real pic of Cement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gimme!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This one is a pass for me lol







  Cement Available October 20th on DollsKill.com & LimeCrime.com


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 16, 2015)

I like this grey. I need to leave this brand alone, though.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Cement Available October 20th on DollsKill.com & LimeCrime.com


That's too many days!!! I have no patience!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 17, 2015)

I hope that all the new shades come out at the same time. I want to make 1 order for Pumpkin Trouble and Cement as well as Jinx that I haven't pulled the trigger on. Undecided about Squash.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 17, 2015)

You can pre-order cement on dolls kill right now! I buy so much stuff there. Ridiculous stuff, like bunny backpacks and unicorn shoes. I'm gna do it.

  Update: I still want Trouble and Pumpkin, I don't want to pay shipping for Cement if I'm going to buy the other two soon anyway. I'll wait.


----------



## babycheri (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't know why my phone won't quote but thanks Laura! I just can't justify spending that much on shipping if I'm going to wait on the others too lol


----------



## LiliV (Oct 20, 2015)

The new shades are up on Lime Crime. Just ordered Pumpkin!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just ordered cement, pumpkin and trouble. So happy it was over $50 for free shipping


----------



## sagehen (Oct 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Just ordered cement, pumpkin and trouble. So happy it was over $50 for free shipping


 Please post swatches of cement when you get it! You seem to get your packages before I get mine and I want to be ready with ideas on how to wear it.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Please post swatches of cement when you get it! You seem to get your packages before I get mine and I want to be ready with ideas on how to wear it.


  You got it. I've been slacking but I will def do it along with squash and jinx


----------



## sagehen (Oct 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> You got it. I've been slacking but I will def do it along with squash and jinx


 Thanks! I will look out for it!


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 20, 2015)

All the new velvetines are up! just picked up pumpkin


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> All the new velvetines are up! just picked up pumpkin


  Pumpkin is a beautiful color. If it is more of a dark red orange I may consider it. I need to see it on more woc. @smileyt06 I am counting on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please post pictures when you get it.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 20, 2015)

LiliV said:


> The new shades are up on Lime Crime. Just ordered Pumpkin!


  Got all three of the new ones, couldn't help myself!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Just ordered cement, pumpkin and trouble. So happy it was over $50 for free shipping


  ooh sweet free shipping!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 20, 2015)

i cant wait to see everyone swatches. its cheaper for me to buy them at Urbans Outfitter (only by like $2 but still) So ill be waiting impatiently and ooh and awing over swatches


----------



## Luscious V (Oct 20, 2015)

Did anybody order cement in feeling grays lately I got squash and cement and a glitter


----------



## babycheri (Oct 20, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Did anybody order cement in feeling grays lately I got squash and cement and a glitter


 I ordered Cement on Dolls Kill, along with finally ordering Cashmere and some JS liquid lipsticks I've been wanting. Grey is my favorite color right now lol


----------



## Luscious V (Oct 20, 2015)

babycheri said:


> I ordered Cement on Dolls Kill, along with finally ordering Cashmere and some JS liquid lipsticks I've been wanting. Grey is my favorite color right now lol


  Me too I got a grey lipstick but haven't worn it Look to pretty to wear


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hand swatches lip swatches to follow soon Cement- Trouble- Pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  These colors are gonna be fiyah I can tell


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> These colors are gonna be fiyah I can tell


  Pumpkin looks amazing.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> These colors are gonna be fiyah I can tell


  I love the cement even though I don't know if I could pull it off. I think it would be gorgeous combined with a lavender or lilac liner.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Oct 27, 2015)

I just picked up Jinx, Squash, Shroom, Wicked, Pumpkin and Salem.  Very excited!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> I just picked up Jinx, Squash, Shroom, Wicked, Pumpkin and Salem.  Very excited!


  Enjoy. I have Wicked and Salem. I love Wicked. Salem not so much. That's only because I am not crazy about browns.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 27, 2015)

I got cement today I will post a picture when I wear it, looks pretty


----------



## LiliV (Oct 27, 2015)

My Pumpkin came!  It looks a little bit more orange than in the photos but it's such a perfect fall shade


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Pretty. I kinda looks like Double Dare in this picture. I am sure it isn't in real life.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 27, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My Pumpkin came!  It looks a little bit more orange than in the photos but it's such a perfect fall shade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LiliV (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing Pumpkin today it's such a perfect fall tone ️  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wore my burnt sienna grandpa sweater to match lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 28, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I wore my burnt sienna grandpa sweater to match lol


  Pumpkin looks amazing on you. It even matches your outfit.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 28, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm wearing Pumpkin today it's such a perfect fall tone ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 28, 2015)

As soon as the 2 newest hit UO Im buying up some of these. The last purchase I made was when Salem and Wicked came out, theres been so many new ones since then Im not sure which I should order...so many choices!


----------



## LiliV (Oct 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Pumpkin looks amazing on you. It even matches your outfit.


  Thanks!  I'm really happy w the color it's not too orange or too red and it's really unique


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2015)

The new Velvetines are up at Naimies and the pro discount seems to be back too!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The new Velvetines are up at Naimies and the pro discount seems to be back too!!!!


  I can't find any LC there now!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The new Velvetines are up at Naimies and the pro discount seems to be back too!!!!


  Thank you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The new Velvetines are up at Naimies and the pro discount seems to be back too!!!!
> Thank you.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *novocainedreams*
> 
> ...


  No. Say it isn't so @novocainedreams


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you. No. Say it isn't so @novocainedreams


  I know :-( I clicked on the Lime Crime link and it said no products available, I tried searching velvetine also but nothing. Urban Outfitters has Jinx and Squash now, I'm hoping they get the new ones soon as well.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 29, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I know :-( I clicked on the Lime Crime link and it said no products available, I tried searching velvetine also but nothing. Urban Outfitters has Jinx and Squash now, I'm hoping they get the new ones soon as well.


  You may have to be a pro to see/purchase them online? :shrugs: I'm signed in and can see them.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The new Velvetines are up at Naimies and the pro discount seems to be back too!!!!


  What?? Running now.. time to get some velvertines and a couple of DOC lippies.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> What?? Running now.. time to get some velvertines and a couple of DOC lippies.


  I do not see the Lime Crime LML. I guess it is because I am not Pro.


----------



## Luscious V (Oct 30, 2015)

I forgot to post this I wore it this week in sad I thought it would be more grey looks like space cake on my lips


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 30, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> I forgot to post this I wore it this week in sad I thought it would be more grey looks like space cake on my lips


I like it though, it's darker than I thought it would be, but it really brings out the golden undertones in your skin


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I do not see the Lime Crime LML. I guess it is because I am not Pro.


  I attempted to view while not logged in and I couldn't view them either, but once signed in (Pro) I can....odd! 
  http://www.naimies.com/lime-crime-velvetines-lipstick.html


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> I forgot to post this I wore it this week in sad I thought it would be more grey looks like space cake on my lips


  This looks pretty on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It looks gorgeous on you
> I attempted to view while not logged in and I couldn't view them either, but once signed in (Pro) I can....odd!
> http://www.naimies.com/lime-crime-velvetines-lipstick.html


  Thanks. This link did not work for me unfortunately. What did you get?


----------



## Luscious V (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks ladies ️


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 31, 2015)

Wearing pumpkin today.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Wearing pumpkin today.


  Melody, I love Pumpkin on you. Does it pull more red or orange on you in person? The picture tends to show more red.


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 31, 2015)

Aww thanks sweetie. In the picture and with the light it looks a bit more red then it actually is. It is a very pretty red with a touch of orange to it. I'll post better pics of it at some point


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 2, 2015)

Pumpkin is the shittttt


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  It sure look like it's the shit. Wow. I may rethink this.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It sure look like it's the shit. Wow. I may rethink this.


  Omg yes you need it


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Omg yes you need it


  I am convinced @smileyt06


----------



## Shars (Nov 2, 2015)

Ellarie wearing pumpkin!!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 2, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm wearing Pumpkin today it's such a perfect fall tone ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Luscious V said:


> I forgot to post this I wore it this week in sad I thought it would be more grey looks like space cake on my lips





pretty_melody said:


> Wearing pumpkin today.





smileyt06 said:


> Pumpkin is the shittttt


   Thanks ladies.  You look beautiful.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 2, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> I forgot to post this I wore it this week in sad I thought it would be more grey looks like space cake on my lips


 Never mind the lippy but that wing tho


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 2, 2015)

Everyone looks so cute in Pumpkin!!! Thanx for sharing, I want it now lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ellarie wearing pumpkin!!


  O.M.G. She is stunning for starters. I have never seen her post a crappy picture. Pumpkin is now definitely on my list. Wow. And I am not a big orange lipstick person. I like everything about this look even the eye shadow.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Everyone looks so cute in Pumpkin!!! Thanx for sharing, I want it now lol


  I know right. @pinkcrush I wonder if she used a liner. What would you suggest? Chestnut?


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right. @pinkcrush  I wonder if she used a liner. What would you suggest? Chestnut?


 Probably Cork or Mahogany!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right. @pinkcrush  I wonder if she used a liner. What would you suggest? Chestnut?


  Auburn!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Auburn!


  Thank you ladies.


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> O.M.G. She is stunning for starters. I have never seen her post a crappy picture. Pumpkin is now definitely on my list. Wow. And I am not a big orange lipstick person. I like everything about this look even the eye shadow.


  She is!!!! She used Makeup Geek shadows for the eye look. I want that orange one she used under her waterline!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> She is!!!! She used Makeup Geek shadows for the eye look. I want that orange one she used under her waterline!


  Are you going to get Pumpkin?


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you going to get Pumpkin?


  Yes!! When next they have a sale or some kind of offer. I still have to pick up Faded, Bleached, Jinx and mayyybe Squash. I'm not paying for shipping so hopefully, I can get over the $50.

  Oh and I used my Venus palette for the first time yesterday and really liked how my look came out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes!! When next they have a sale or some kind of offer. I still have to pick up Faded, Bleached, Jinx and maybe Squash. I'm not paying for shipping so hopefully, I can get over the $50.
> 
> Oh and I used my Venus palette for the first time yesterday and really liked how my look came out.


  Sweet. Please post pictures the next time you wear the Venus palette.


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sweet. Please post pictures the next time you wear the Venus palette.


  I will try. I always forget to take pictures lol


----------



## Luscious V (Nov 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Never mind the lippy but that wing tho


  Lol thanks Hun


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 4, 2015)

Pumpkin looks so different on everyones skin tone!! You fair skinned ladies absolutely blow it out of the water!! I can't pull off an orange as well as @smileyt06 or Ellarie, so I'll just admire from afar


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Pumpkin looks so different on everyones skin tone!! You fair skinned ladies absolutely blow it out of the water!! I can't pull off an orange as well as @smileyt06 or Ellarie, so I'll just admire from afar


  I agree. That's why I was hesitant to pick it up. if I need to tone it down I will use a lip liner like Dark out or Currant.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2015)

The Venus palette is on sale for $19 for 24 hours. I wish I had waited I feel like I paid way too much now. :shock:


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> The Venus palette is on sale for $19 for 24 hours. I wish I had waited I feel like I paid way too much now.


  I said the exact same thing! Damn. I got it when it was on sale for $30 but now it's a whole $11 less lol.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> The Venus palette is on sale for $19 for 24 hours. I wish I had waited I feel like I paid way too much now. :shock:





Shars said:


> I said the exact same thing! Damn. I got it when it was on sale for $30 but now it's a whole $11 less lol.


  I know and I thought I got a deal when it was on sale before, sheesh! LC must be not doing the best financially, or they're also discontinuing the palette maybe.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks ladies i got it.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Thanks ladies i got it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I said the exact same thing! Damn. I got it when it was on sale for $30 but now it's a whole $11 less lol.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *novocainedreams*
> 
> ...


  Can you return the other palette or get a benefit of sale?


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Can you return the other palette or get a benefit of sale?


  I don't think Doe Deere is that honourable lol.


----------



## pinkpaint (Nov 6, 2015)

I got it, too. I'd been wanting it for months and months, but after it being out of stock and then the other drama I was like "Hell no". But for $19? I caved.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> The Venus palette is on sale for $19 for 24 hours. I wish I had waited I feel like I paid way too much now.


  damn thats a good price. regular canadian price is $50 so now its $25. I dont wear shadow much but ive always liked the palette and kind of wanted it. im tempted to buy myself and my sister one


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't think Doe Deere is that honourable lol.


  True. I think you may be screwed on that point. Bummer. No she would not. Her customer service skills are little to be desired.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

Ahahaha Yeah right...Doe price adjusting, that's a laugh. I'm intrigued to see what their black Friday sale will be like, considering all the discounts they've been doing lately, I'm hoping ALL the velvetines will be on sale instead of just the older ones.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Ahahaha Yeah right...Doe price adjusting, that's a laugh. *I'm intrigued to see what their black Friday sale will be like*, considering all the discounts they've been doing lately, I'm hoping ALL the velvetines will be on sale instead of just the older ones.


  Buy 1 get 5 free?

  Go on Doe, you know you want to


----------



## dash4 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't think Doe Deere is that honourable lol.


  Her name should be in the dictionary as an antonym to the word honorable.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or at least urbandictionary)..


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Her name should be in the dictionary as an antonym to the word honorable..
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You're so right!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> *Buy 1 get 5 free?*
> 
> Go on Doe, you know you want to


  I think you mean, buy 5 get one older lipstick for 15% before 8am.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm wearing Pumpkin today it's such a perfect fall tone ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

pretty_melody said:


> Wearing pumpkin today.


So pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Pumpkin is the shittttt


Love! :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> I forgot to post this I wore it this week in sad I thought it would be more grey looks like space cake on my lips


Love! Is this Cement?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Tempted to get the Venus palette for a friend, but I'm scared to use their site. Lol


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Ahahaha Yeah right...Doe price adjusting, that's a laugh. I'm intrigued to see what their black Friday sale will be like, considering all the discounts they've been doing lately, I'm hoping ALL the velvetines will be on sale instead of just the older ones.


  I'm interested as well, especially with the lackluster sale that happened last year.  Most people I know only buy the velvetines anyway.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Tempted to get the Venus palette for a friend, but I'm scared to use their site. Lol


   I didnt think i just bought it. Jaja  But i will checking  my bank


----------



## Luscious V (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Love! Is this Cement?


  Yes and I finally placed the order for the Venus palette yesssss


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

You lovely ladies are killing the Pumpkin lipstick. Wow.l better hurry up and purchase it. I don't know what I am waiting for. I wish sephora would resume offering it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You lovely ladies are killing the Pumpkin lipstick. Wow.l better hurry up and purchase it. I don't know what I am waiting for. I wish sephora would resume offering it.


 Order it Vande! Such a pretty color. I wore it yesterday :eyelove:


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2015)

I will not BU Venus.

  I will not BU Venus.

  I will not BU Venus.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Order it Vande! Such a pretty color. I wore it yesterday


  Did you? I wish you had posted pictures. I am sure you smashed it. I am pretty certain I will order it. Hopefully, I can get it from Beautylish. I am about to order two Jeffree Starr lipsticks.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I will not BU Venus.
> 
> I will not BU Venus.
> 
> I will not BU Venus.


  And why not??????????????????


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 7, 2015)

the sale is so hard to resist I was gonna get it as a gift for someone (but I've spent a lot in her through the year so idk, if my sister not me lol) I just want pumpkin and squash


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> the sale is so hard to resist I was gonna get it as a gift for someone (but I've spent a lot in her through the year so idk, if my sister not me lol) I just want pumpkin and squash


  I just want Pumpkin. The other new shades are just not calling my name.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Did you? I wish you had posted pictures. I am sure you smashed it. I am pretty certain I will order it. Hopefully, I can get it from Beautylish. I am about to order two Jeffree Starr lipsticks.


 I just ordered my first JS lippies yesterday from BL. I got Androgyne and Hoe Hoe Hoe. I cant wait to try the formula!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 7, 2015)

Trouble  I just love her liquid lipsticks. Bad lighting but here you go


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Very pretty.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> And why not??????????????????


  Because I'm skint already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Venus is one of my all time favourite palettes so if it goes in the sale again I will get a BU. Doe is coming across as increasingly desperate, so I think they'll be another sale soon, hopefully one that includes the Velvetines.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 9, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Because I'm skint already! :lol:   Venus is one of my all time favourite palettes so if it goes in the sale again I will get a BU. Doe is coming across as increasingly desperate, so I think they'll be another sale soon, hopefully one that includes the Velvetines.


   My Venus shipped.   Maybe i can get it tomorrow the warehouse is 2 cities from here. And i didnt know. Jiji


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Maybe i can get it tomorrow the warehouse is 2 cities from here. And i didnt know. Jiji


  Yay! Hope it arrives soon. Enjoy it, it really is a fabulous palette!


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Because I'm skint already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think so too. I like Desperate Doe! LOL! (That is such a horrible thing to say but... sales!)


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think so too. I like Desperate Doe! LOL! (That is such a horrible thing to say but... sales!)


I'm so sad it's the only palette nowadays. I get that it doesn't make monetary sense to be such a small company and just have stock of these few palettes forever, but I actually really liked them, especially d'antoinette. It needed a blue, but I had d'antoinette and then used the blue from china doll. And I do know that this company isn't totally kosher... and china doll might have been a kind of racist name... And I'm trying to get what I want and still be moral... but anyway, when I realized the other palettes weren't coming back in stock, I quick bought one of each from dolls kill before they were gone, and I honestly had no idea they were gone for good. Now I'm afraid to use any of them because then they'll be gone. I used to use those two palettes all. the. time. Oh and I broke the mirror on my venus palette like the week I bought it. So maybe if there's another desperate sale I should get one  I wear the weird lipstick colors all the time too. New Yolk City and Oh No She Didn't honestly get as much wear as like, chapstick, in this house. I don't know why. Oddly not D'lilac though. When I want lavender lips, I always go for OCC Pool Boy and Mannequin and mix them. Weird. So anyway, totes getting on the next sale, especially since I never know when something I use every day will secretly disappear before I know it's going!

  *I DO love the Venus palette though


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 11, 2015)

Is this real??  Eta: Seems like it is  https://www.limecrime.com/venus2/


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> https://www.limecrime.com/venus2/


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> https://www.limecrime.com/venus2/


  I think I'm into it. I love the packaging!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissElle12* 









Is this real??

Eta: Seems like it is
https://www.limecrime.com/venus2/


  very pretty


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I'm so sad it's the only palette nowadays. I get that it doesn't make monetary sense to be such a small company and just have stock of these few palettes forever, but I actually really liked them, especially d'antoinette. It needed a blue, but I had d'antoinette and then used the blue from china doll. And I do know that this company isn't totally kosher... and china doll might have been a kind of racist name... And I'm trying to get what I want and still be moral... but anyway, when I realized the other palettes weren't coming back in stock, I quick bought one of each from dolls kill before they were gone, and I honestly had no idea they were gone for good. Now I'm afraid to use any of them because then they'll be gone. I used to use those two palettes all. the. time. Oh and I broke the mirror on my venus palette like the week I bought it. So maybe if there's another desperate sale I should get one  I wear the weird lipstick colors all the time too. New Yolk City and Oh No She Didn't honestly get as much wear as like, chapstick, in this house. I don't know why. Oddly not D'lilac though. When I want lavender lips, I always go for OCC Pool Boy and Mannequin and mix them. Weird. So anyway, totes getting on the next sale, especially since I never know when something I use every day will secretly disappear before I know it's going!
> 
> *I DO love the Venus palette though


  I've only ever tried the Venus and I have been impressed by the colours and the pigmentation. The only thing I would be really upset if she stops making them would be the Velvetines. They are probably my favourite liquid lipstick formula!


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> https://www.limecrime.com/venus2/


  I like the look of this!


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

@thefbomb  According to the website, LC is doing free shipping to Canada on all orders over $50 until the end of the year. Did you pick up the items you wanted already?

  ETA: The UK, US and Australia are included in that offer as well.


----------



## Luscious V (Nov 11, 2015)

Venus 2 no wayyy


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've only ever tried the Venus and I have been impressed by the colours and the pigmentation. The only thing I would be really upset if she stops making them would be the Velvetines. They are probably my favourite liquid lipstick formula!


  Have you tried the Jeffree Star liquid lipsticks? The Velvetines were my favourite liquid lipstick formula until I tried the JS ones. I still love my Velvetines to bits, but I find the JS ones easier to apply and more forgiving because they're creamier.


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Have you tried the Jeffree Star liquid lipsticks? The Velvetines were my favourite liquid lipstick formula until I tried the JS ones. I still love my Velvetines to bits, but I find the JS ones easier to apply and more forgiving because they're creamier.


  I haven't yet. I can't seem to get all the ones I want in stock at the same time on Beautylish lol. I had been waiting for the Wayne Goss holiday brushes to relaunch. I'll get them sometime near the end of this month though. Right now, I'm trying not to dupe myself in colours across these brands. I have wayy too many red liquid lipsticks right now lol.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I haven't yet. *I can't seem to get all the ones I want in stock at the same time on Beautylish* lol. I had been waiting for the Wayne Goss holiday brushes to relaunch. I'll get them sometime near the end of this month though. Right now, I'm trying not to dupe myself in colours across these brands. I have wayy too many red liquid lipsticks right now lol.


  Oh drat 

  Which ones are you after?


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> @thefbomb   According to the website, LC is doing free shipping to Canada on all orders over $50 until the end of the year. Did you pick up the items you wanted already?  ETA: The UK, US and Australia are included in that offer as well.


 That's awesome! I didn't see that. I'll probably order tonight then... I wonder if I should wait till Black Friday. I really want squash and pumpkin


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh drat
> 
> Which ones are you after?
> 
> ...


  Yay! I only just noticed it on the website when I went to look at the pics of Venus 2. If your total order is going to be around $100, I'd say get half of what you want now and then the rest on Black Friday. I have a feeling they're going to have another sale.


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've only ever tried the Venus and I have been impressed by the colours and the pigmentation. The only thing I would be really upset if she stops making them would be the Velvetines. They are probably my favourite liquid lipstick formula!


  I need to wear my velvetines more  I have all but one of them and I only wear makeup like once a month for date night. Like I'm volunteering right now, why didn't I bring something other than Chapstick?! Maybe it's because I'm always late and I never think enough ahead to throw makeup in my purse


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Posh Spice, Celebrity Skin, Dirty Money, Dominatrix (maybe), Androgyny, Doll Parts (maybe)
> Yay! I only just noticed it on the website when I went to look at the pics of Venus 2. If your total order is going to be around $100, I'd say get half of what you want now and then the rest on Black Friday. I have a feeling they're going to have another sale.


  I feel like theyre going to have another deal too.
  Does anyone know what the sale was last year?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Posh Spice, Celebrity Skin, Dirty Money, Dominatrix (maybe), Androgyny, Doll Parts (maybe)


  Nice picks! I was initially very intrigued by Dirty Money but I decided against it. I have nail polishes in similar colours and they give me lobster hands. The devil only knows what will happen if I wear that colour on my cakehole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If you like orangy reds, and I mean obscenely bright orangy reds, I'd highly recommend Anna Nicole too


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Nice picks! I was initially very intrigued by Dirty Money but I decided against it. I have nail polishes in similar colours and they give me lobster hands. The devil only knows what will happen if I wear that colour on my cakehole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL! I'm sure it won't make you look like a lobster. I'm afraid of it but still think I need it lol.
  I do need any orangey red, but I think I want the one that Coloured Raine does instead. I think it's called Electric Raine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Is this real??  Eta: Seems like it is  https://www.limecrime.com/venus2/


Yes! ompom:


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 11, 2015)

Although I have VOWED never to buy from this company again, I'm liking the look of Venus 2...a lot!  It seems like some of the shades are inspired by the new batch of velvetines--I see shades that look like pumpkin, squash, jinx, trouble, and cement in there.  I tried to read the names of the eyeshadows but theyre blurred out.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Although I have VOWED never to buy from this company again, I'm liking the look of Venus 2...a lot!  It seems like some of the shades are inspired by the new batch of velvetines--I see shades that look like pumpkin, squash, jinx, trouble, and cement in there.  I tried to read the names of the eyeshadows but theyre blurred out.


 I vowed the same thing but I love the look of squash and pumpkin. At quick glance I did notice a squash and pumpkin looking shadow colour. You are so right


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh no. I only JUST realized there's a new palette.... Well I need it, obviously.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't like the new one as much as the first Venus, but I still want it. Hope it is released soon! I am in love with the first one and should have bought a backup of my backup during the sale last week.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 11, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I don't like the new one as much as the first Venus, but I still want it. Hope it is released soon! *I am in love with the first one and should have bought a backup of my backup during the sale last week.*


  I am kicking myself for not ordering a backup when it was on sale. Maybe she'll do something for Black Friday.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I am kicking myself for not ordering a backup when it was on sale. Maybe she'll do something for Black Friday.


 I feel like I should've bought it as well. I do hope there's a good BF sale


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 11, 2015)

Black Friday Black Friday Black Friday!!!!!!!! I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Black Friday Black Friday Black Friday!!!!!!!! I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait!!!!!


 Last year they did black Wednesday I wonder if they'll do the same this year!


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 11, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Last year they did black Wednesday I wonder if they'll do the same this year!


I shopped the crap out of Cyber Monday. That's my fave. No fighting with people at the mall


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 11, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I am kicking myself for not ordering a backup when it was on sale. Maybe she'll do something for Black Friday.


  I am keeping my fingers crossed - I was so distracted by the Sephora sale that I let this deal slip by.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm really liking desperate Doe too. And I'm not ashamed to say it. Lol. Karma is certainly a bitch. If she wasnt such an a-hole her liquid lipsticks would probably still be the IT liquid lipsticks to get. The sales are crazy though. Its funny how just last year this time she wouldnt give us a pot to piss in when it came to giving a sale. What sucks is that her liquid lipsticks are really one of my favorites. Everything from the box its delivered in to the smell and the pretty bottle it is in makes for a delightful buying experience. But her sh*tt* ways makes it hard for me ignore the half empty  bottles of product. JS and coloured raine are close to the same price and come with enough product to make to feel you at least have your money's worth.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I'm really liking desperate Doe too. And I'm not ashamed to say it. Lol. Karma is certainly a bitch. If she wasnt such an a-hole her liquid lipsticks would probably still be the IT liquid lipsticks to get. The sales are crazy though. Its funny how just last year this time she wouldnt give us a pot to piss in when it came to giving a sale. What sucks is that her liquid lipsticks are really one of my favorites. Everything from the box its delivered in to the smell and the pretty bottle it is in makes for a delightful buying experience. But her sh*tt* ways makes it hard for me ignore the half empty bottles of product. JS and coloured raine are close to the same price and come with enough product to make to feel you at least have your money's worth.


  I think that is why I have not pulled the trigger on Pumpkin. I like the shade and want to get it but I can't seem to do it. Another brand will come out with a shade similar to Pumpkin soon.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2015)

I love that shade, but I have so many colors like it. I'll probably still get the palette :sigh:


----------



## stormborn (Nov 12, 2015)

Lol Desperate Doe. I feel like she does these random sales when she needs an influx of quick cash. Like Black Wednesday = "I Need Money For My Own Black Friday Shopping "


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 12, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Lol Desperate Doe. I feel like she does these random sales when she needs an influx of quick cash. Like Black Wednesday = "I Need Money For My Own Black Friday Shopping "





LauraLara said:


> Black Friday Black Friday Black Friday!!!!!!!! I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait!!!!!


 Last year they did black Wednesday I wonder if they'll do th Haha so true


----------



## nt234 (Nov 12, 2015)

I have been turned off by Doe since the beginning of this year and I did so well resisting all of the new Velvetines, but I couldn't resist the Venus palette sale. Shipping is taking quite a while but I guess that's because of demand. I won't be buying anything else until there's another good sale


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 13, 2015)

I tried on cement the other day but I forgot how watery the velvetine formula is compared to other brands it was slicing all over my lips until it dried down I like it but I wish it was lighter and less blue it definitely reminded me of space cake, I will have to compare them


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 13, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I tried on cement the other day but I forgot how watery the velvetine formula is compared to other brands it was slicing all over my lips until it dried down I like it but I wish it was lighter and less blue it definitely reminded me of space cake, I will have to compare them


  Please compare them if you can! I'm curious to see the difference between them.


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I love that shade, but I have so many colors like it. I'll probably still get the palette


 


  ^Pigeon in action




  Shade reveal 2, Filter!



  ^Filter in action


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 16, 2015)

I'll swatch on my darker skinned husband when he gets home, but he's at class now.* Let me know any swatches you want to see on light/cool skin AND on dark/warm skin side by side! *He's actually medium, NC45 is pretty d*mn light, but it's darker than NW11, and the tone is different. I could get one of my friends with MUCH darker skin to do it, but they don't physically live at my apartment because I'm not married to them  It would be so awesome to have six people, three warm-toned, three cool-toned, and dark/medium/light and swatch all side by side, same number of swipes, same lighting. Ooh! Or 9 people and have 3 more that are neutral-toned! 

  Specktra should set it up so we can like, add an official name to each of our swatches, then have us upload them to a swatch database, and then you could go to specktra and just type in a name and all swatches of what you want to see will come up. Oh and we can even check boxes for skin shade and tone so you can be like, "I want to see NYX Macaroon on NW55" or something and all swatches will come right up! Do you think they'd do that? What if one of us offered to set it up for free? I wonder how hard it is. I bet I could get an IT person to show me how. 

  Okay gna study for my test now! Remember to tell me what swatches you want to see on me and my husband both (feel free to request like, a specific color and then just ask for "colors like it")


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 16, 2015)

Shade reveal #3: MARSH


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 16, 2015)

Meh, not into the green one. I like the blue one and the duo chrome, but I already have 2 from MAC that are IDENTICAL to the duo chrome, one a loose powder and one pressed. So that's 1 out of 3 so far... I have to want/need half the shades at least or I won't get it...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

Shade reveal #4 Mustard








  Shade reveal #5 Fly---an iridescent shade that's ivory with a green shift, like the wings of a fly


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Shade reveal #4 Mustard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like mustard, I might like fly but I'll have to see it in non-promotional swatches so I know how many swipes it needs


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 19, 2015)

This palette is mines all the way. It's certain companies that I just have to collect their palettes like them, lorac pro line, too faced chocolate palettes, urban decay etc lol


----------



## dash4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Mustard reminds me of Mac's Uninterrupted..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

Shade reveal #6 JAM


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Shade reveal #6 JAM


 Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2015)

Limited Edition Velvetines Trio is almost here! For black Wednesday


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 50149
> 
> Limited Edition Velvetines Trio is almost here! For black Wednesday



What were the shades again?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> What were the shades again?



She hasn't announced them yet, they are going to be NEW shades as said by LC & Doe. I'm excited to see


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2015)

Velvetine trio launches tomorrow 
Top to bottom:
Buffy: Grey Nude. Cashmere's sister/cousin!
Beet it: Wine
Peacock: peacock blue


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Velvetine trio launches tomorrow
> Top to bottom:
> Buffy: Grey Nude. Cashmere's sister/cousin!
> Beet it: Wine
> ...


im excited for this. i think ill order one for myself and one for my sister along with squash and ppumpkin. im LOVING peacock and beet it...being a huge buffy fan i also obviously want it lol


----------



## LiliV (Nov 24, 2015)

I love the wine and nude in the trio! I'll probably never wear the teal but I'm definitely getting the set!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> View attachment 50166
> View attachment 50166



 unsee! unsee!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> View attachment 50166
> View attachment 50166


Holy guac!!! I am so down for this set!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 24, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> View attachment 50166
> View attachment 50166



Such pretty shades, but I ultimately would only wear Beet It so I guess I'm skipping but I wish I didn't have to.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Velvetine trio launches tomorrow
> Top to bottom:
> Buffy: Grey Nude. Cashmere's sister/cousin!
> Beet it: Wine
> ...



I have to have Peacock, and I'll wear the other two, so I'm getting this. I wish Buffy looked a bit more grey though. These greyish nudes are all just regular nudes on me.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 24, 2015)

I want peacock


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 24, 2015)

Wish it didn't come in a set


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2015)

The set and palette are up and the velvetines are all discounted, different prices, some are $18(newer/or popular), some $15.

I wish the set was separate, I like Peacock, it's super pretty, but not sure if it would get much wear....


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 25, 2015)

I ordered the velvetine bundle and Venus 2! Plus Cry Baby lipstick and hollygam, present and candy apple glosses. I was debating trouble velvetine but it kinda looks like baby poop lmao.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 25, 2015)

The Venus bundle is a great deal if I didn't have Venus 1 I would have ordered it.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 25, 2015)

I need to try and ration my money for Black Friday sales...this was a bad start lol.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 25, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I ordered the velvetine bundle and Venus 2! Plus Cry Baby lipstick and hollygam, present and candy apple glosses. I was debating trouble velvetine but it kinda looks like baby poop lmao.



I think I'm picking up the Venus 2 as well. I love the first. I do wish there was a discount on newer products as well...


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 25, 2015)

After much debate I ended up ordering Pumpkin for myself along with the trio. I really wanted Squash but oranges dont look great on me and Im going to be jobless for a bit so I have to choose wisely. I havent bought anything since Salem and Wicked came out so I definitely eyed a bunch of those babies. The Venus bundle is a great deal. I feel like I shouldve taken advantage of the previous Venus sale but oh well.
I got a trio pack for my sister too, I spoil that girl but whatever its christmas, no more random lipsticks throughout this next year from me! (I bought her like 6-7 this year haha, plus she gets my cast offs). Shes never tried the Velvetines so I think she'll love them like she does their lpsticks

Cant wait to get my order!


Also, did you all see the new lipsticks? the Perlees. i wont get much use of them but theyre definitely interesting!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 25, 2015)

I bought Cashemere y Venus 2. 

I wanted the trio set but i never  going to use peacock ??????


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 25, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I bought Cashemere y Venus 2.
> 
> I wanted the trio set but i never  going to use peacock ������



I think I'll get a bit of use of peacock, the nice thing about the set is that your basically paying for 2. I couldnt resist! Peacock is GORGEOUS though Im not sure how wearable it is. My boyfriend said he "hates" it lol, cant wait to wear it.


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Nov 25, 2015)

are the lime crime glitters any good???????


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 25, 2015)

My order already says shipped!
Im guessing they just made a label


----------



## LiliV (Nov 25, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> are the lime crime glitters any good???????



I love the glitters, I wear Ophiucus all the time and always get compliments on it. They actually don't have a ton of fallout either!

I just ordered Venus 2 and the Velvetine trio! I was totally surprised they released already


----------



## linmanu (Nov 25, 2015)

i just ordered shroom, utopia, babette lipstick and eyeliners in rhyme and lazuli!! Gotta love sales


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm SO tempted to get the venus bundle but ughhhh I'm loyal to my MUFE shadows... Nothing compares... Maybe I'll just see what similar shadows MUFE sells and get those instead lol.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 25, 2015)

I ordered Venus II and a nail polish! I really wanted Beet It but I can't justify spending $44 when I won't get use out of the other shades in the trio.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2015)

Venus 1 is $19 on Dolls Kill


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm a little annoyed, when I purchase pumpkin earlier it was $18 now it's 15

edit- I think my phone was glitching it now says 18


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 25, 2015)

I ordered Venus II, Eraser lipstick and the Velveteen Trio.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 26, 2015)

I didn't even look at the lipsticks yesterday when I ordered in an attempt to have some self control lol but I wish I picked up Eraser, the new colors usually don't count for the sale I'm like oh poo lol I don't want to pay shipping again


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm a little annoyed, when I purchase pumpkin earlier it was $18 now it's 15
> 
> edit- I think my phone was glitching it now says 18


It said the same thing to me earlier lol



bunnypoet said:


> I ordered Venus II, Eraser lipstick and the Velveteen Trio.


Nice haulage!!! 



LiliV said:


> I didn't even look at the lipsticks yesterday when I ordered in an attempt to have some self control lol but I wish I picked up Eraser, the new colors usually don't count for the sale I'm like oh poo lol I don't want to pay shipping again


Same here, I made an order and didn't see eraser....picked up cry baby for my sister tho.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It said the same thing to me earlier lol
> 
> Nice haulage!!!
> 
> Same here, I made an order and didn't see eraser....picked up cry baby for my sister tho.



So im NOT going crazy, good to know lol


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 26, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I didn't even look at the lipsticks yesterday when I ordered in an attempt to have some self control lol but I wish I picked up Eraser, the new colors usually don't count for the sale I'm like oh poo lol I don't want to pay shipping again





Dolly Snow said:


> It said the same thing to me earlier lol
> 
> Nice haulage!!!
> 
> Same here, I made an order and didn't see eraser....picked up cry baby for my sister tho.



Eraser was located all the way at the bottom! I almost missed it too. I remember when it first was released I wanted it, but I had nothing else I wanted then so skipped it.

Awesome hauls, ladies! 

I wish I hadn't backed up Venus (the original one) a few months ago and had waited. The bundle (Venus I and II) was such a great deal! Ah well, I'm glad they released the new palette and trio for Black Friday. Somehow, I feel less guilty spending during this time.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 26, 2015)

After swearing off lime crime, I ended up getting the venus bundle (ill gift venus 1 to a friend), squash and ophiuchus glitter.  I couldn't resist squash after seeing this pic of it https://instagram.com/p/9rWquniyEa/


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jinx and Pumpkin came today!


----------



## leonah (Nov 27, 2015)

I also wanted to order the lipsticks from the bundle separate because I will never use peacock. especially buffy looks so amazing  I'm actually wearing cashmere today with a little bit of faded mixed to it on top. I thought I would hate it at first because I don't like the corpsey lips, but I really like it!! cashmere + faded = new found love


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 27, 2015)

My order shipped


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 27, 2015)

Mine shipped the day I ordered, It should be here tomorrow or Monday I'm hoping woo for fast shipping.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> View attachment 50231
> 
> 
> Jinx and Pumpkin came today!


Thanks for the swatches! I ordered Jinx and was on the fence about Pumpkin...but oh yea, NEED IT


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 28, 2015)

I want the Venus palette and I know my sister does as well but I just don't use eye shadow much, it looks so pretty, it's so tempting


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Its a really nice palette, especially for $19 if I didn't have 1 already I would have gotten the bundle definitely.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks for the swatches! I ordered Jinx and was on the fence about Pumpkin...but oh yea, NEED IT



Get it! It's so great.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Get it! It's so great.


I will, thank you for the encouragement lol


----------



## leonah (Nov 29, 2015)

if anyone gets their trio bundle soon could you please swatch buffy next to jeffree star celebrity skin if you have?  I think I might cave and order the trio anyways even if I don't want peacock. will have to gift or sell that one


----------



## leonah (Nov 30, 2015)

I think I might getting the venus 1 palette too damn you black friday why do you both make me so happy and so sad (bank account)  is it worth getting? not sure if I should get it now or wait since I've already shopped so much this black friday+cyber monday


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 30, 2015)

LC is on Hautelook today.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 30, 2015)

leonah said:


> I think I might getting the venus 1 palette too damn you black friday why do you both make me so happy and so sad (bank account)  is it worth getting? not sure if I should get it now or wait since I've already shopped so much this black friday+cyber monday



it's 100% worth it!!! I bought a BU plus one for my kit. It said a limit of 1, but it let me order 2!


----------



## leonah (Nov 30, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> it's 100% worth it!!! I bought a BU plus one for my kit. It said a limit of 1, but it let me order 2!



thanks for your input  it's at least unique in my eyeshadow collection through all my plums/neutrals etc


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 30, 2015)

My stuff came & swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 30, 2015)

Btw the Venus 2 & Velvetine trio are up at Naimies


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 30, 2015)

I received Venus 2 today and I'm loVing all the shades. Very pigmented and buttery. I can't wait to wear it tomorrow. Mustard is beautiful on my skintone.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 30, 2015)

Just curious if anyone is concerned anymore about the FDA warning? Is it something that's only restricted in the us?


----------



## leonah (Dec 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 50285
> 
> View attachment 50284
> 
> My stuff came & swatches



thanks for swatches  do you think buffy is similar to other nude liquid lipsticks?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 1, 2015)

I got mine today too it's beautiful I also got the velvetine trio and some carousel glosses everything looks awesome can't wait to try it I'm sure mustard and mud will look awesome with my green eyes.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 1, 2015)

my order will be here on Friday


----------



## LiliV (Dec 2, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> my order will be here on Friday



Mine too, I'm so impatient! Lol 

I actually really like the look of the new Perlee lipsticks and want to try one. I hate frosts but these actually don't look frosty to me...I'm intrigued lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 3, 2015)

Look I did with Venus 2 I used mustard, the orange shadow (can't remember the name) and mud plus occ black dahlia pencil as liner

.


----------



## dash4 (Dec 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Look I did with Venus 2 I used mustard, the orange shadow (can't remember the name) and mud plus occ black dahlia pencil as liner
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Oh my gawd.  I love it!    It makes me want that palette.. That is a great look for fall!  EDIT: is that Mustard on the lid with the orange color (I think it is called Jam) in the crease?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 3, 2015)

Yup! All of the colors are so pigmented! I barely touched my brush in them and they had great payoff.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Look I did with Venus 2 I used mustard, the orange shadow (can't remember the name) and mud plus occ black dahlia pencil as liner
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Love the look! I can't wait to play with the palette when it gets here.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 4, 2015)

My items aren't coming until Tuesday now, boo.  I love Black Friday deals but hate Black Friday shipping back up lol


----------



## leonah (Dec 4, 2015)

I have no idea when my stuff comes it's weird that they don't have tracking for global deliveries.. 

anyways I just ordered the venus palette from dollskill since they still had it on sale haha you enablers!! can't wait to use it though  I hope they go well with brown/green eyes


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 4, 2015)

leonah said:


> I also wanted to order the lipsticks from the bundle separate because I will never use peacock. especially buffy looks so amazing  I'm actually wearing cashmere today with a little bit of faded mixed to it on top. I thought I would hate it at first because I don't like the corpsey lips, but I really like it!! cashmere + faded = new found love



i was doing that too - I feel like it looks similar to dose of colors stone. Anyone have that to compare?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## leonah (Dec 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> View attachment 50445



gorgeous!! can't wait to get mine


----------



## LUVISLUV (Dec 8, 2015)

Don't know if anyone knows but the Venus Bundle is back in stock!


----------



## Shars (Dec 8, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yup! All of the colors are so pigmented! I barely touched my brush in them and they had great payoff.



That's what I like to hear!! I was really impressed with the first Venus so I'll get the 2 eventually.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 9, 2015)

My package still hasn't come in, it was originally estimated for last Friday, then yesterday, and now it says no estimate available and the last status update was Sunday   I'm hoping it shows up today or tomorrow, it's taking forever!  I hate shipping around Black Friday/Cyber Monday lol


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 9, 2015)

The Perlee lipsticks are up. I want to pick up 2 or 3 colors, but I didn't want to make any new purchases right now. #MakeupProbz


----------



## leonah (Dec 14, 2015)

just got my venus palette and I freaking love it!! it's so beautiful. staring at it like some sort of eyeshadow pervert with heart eyes  thanks for pushing me over the edge to buy it


----------



## leonah (Dec 19, 2015)

if anyone have both venus 1 palette and brown script from mac I would truly appreciate a comparison swatch between BS and LC creation since we don't have brown script in sweden I need to know how close they are before I try to struggle to get a hold of BS. thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2016)

A pink-mauve launching at Imats in limited quantities
Available soon for everyone


----------



## leonah (Jan 12, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 51274
> 
> A pink-mauve launching at Imats in limited quantities
> Available soon for everyone




omg looovee


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2016)

Coming soon!!


----------



## leonah (Jan 12, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 51291
> 
> Coming soon!!




*heavy breathing* haha. I hope this is similar to ABH trust issues since that one is literally never coming in stock


----------



## Bubek07 (Jan 13, 2016)

i am considering buying beet it & polly
its kinda hard to get my hands on lime crime in Europe and the last info i have on the brand is that whole problem with scaming the customers
i just wanted to ask is everything ok now with the brand?


----------



## leonah (Jan 13, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> i am considering buying beet it & polly
> its kinda hard to get my hands on lime crime in Europe and the last info i have on the brand is that whole problem with scaming the customers
> i just wanted to ask is everything ok now with the brand?



I live in Sweden and I bought the trio package and an extra velvetine from their own site (been buying velvetines from dollskill before) and I payed via paypal just in case but it all went fine don't remember the exact shipping time but at least 1-2 weeks and oh the bad thing is that they don't have tracking for some countries (mine included) but I didn't have to pay for customs or anything at least when it came since it was basically sent like that (like a regular "letter").

I know though that there are other sites that sell LC for European customers but I can't remember their names just google it and you will see


----------



## LiliV (Jan 13, 2016)

Love the look of Polly and Fetish. Polly reminds me of a pinker Jeffree Star Androgyny


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 13, 2016)

I need to them both yasss


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 14, 2016)

I definitely want Polly and Fetish. I bought the holiday bundle and lost it somewhere in my house.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2016)

Ohhh nice.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 15, 2016)

I really want Polly!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 51274
> 
> A pink-mauve launching at Imats in limited quantities
> Available soon for everyone





Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 51291
> 
> Coming soon!!



_Yassss!_


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 51274
> 
> A pink-mauve launching at Imats in limited quantities
> Available soon for everyone





Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 51291
> 
> Coming soon!!



I'm screwed!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 17, 2016)

thefbomb said:


> Just curious if anyone is concerned anymore about the FDA warning? Is it something that's only restricted in the us?



What was the warning on?


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 20, 2016)

I bougth Pumpkin yesterday was 15 and free shipping via dollskill


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 23, 2016)

I need a Riot dupe, anyone?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 28, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> I bougth Pumpkin yesterday was 15 and free shipping via dollskill



Thanks for sharing this deal! Unfortunately, I didn't get free shipping and handling because that promotion must have ended, however, it is marked down to $10.50 now and with shipping and handling it comes out to $15.45 which is still a good deal and lower than the retail price inclusive of the shipping.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 28, 2016)

Can't wait to get the goodies in the mail!  I def. should try out their perles lipsticks as well.


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for sharing this deal! Unfortunately, I didn't get free shipping and handling because that promotion must have ended, however, it is marked down to $10.50 now and with shipping and handling it comes out to $15.45 which is still a good deal and lower than the retail price inclusive of the shipping.



Ooooh. I'm thinking of grabbing both Pumpkin and Squash and maybe Cement as well since it's marked down to like $9. Their site gives me the heebie-jeebies though lol.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 29, 2016)

I just ordered Polly and Fetish. Really excited to get Polly, I wear a Velvetine to work almost every day and it looks like a nice color


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2016)

Lime crime is on Hautelook today, ending Saturday and loads of the velvetines are $10 each. Some are in trios for $25. Only downer is shipping for orders under $100 is $5.95 and it usually takes 2-3 weeks before you get them.

ETA: Oh and the Venus palette is $20 as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2016)

New Valentines day set with new velvetines  $44
View attachment 52006


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 5, 2016)

Does ANYONE have swatches of the newer releases? I swear I can't find any anywhere!  And thanks Dolly, those look nice!


----------



## LiliV (Feb 5, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Does ANYONE have swatches of the newer releases? I swear I can't find any anywhere!  And thanks Dolly, those look nice!



Here's swatches of Polly and Fetish on me and me wearing Polly.  I'm crazy about Polly!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 5, 2016)

LiliV said:


> Here's swatches of Polly and Fetish on me and me wearing Polly.  I'm crazy about Polly!
> 
> View attachment 52009
> 
> ...



Oh wow these look fantastic! Thank you.  I may need to place an order soon lol.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 8, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Valentines day set with new velvetines  $44
> View attachment 52006



  Bless you!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 8, 2016)

I want the new set but i dont like the middle one.


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 8, 2016)

LiliV said:


> Here's swatches of Polly and Fetish on me and me wearing Polly.  I'm crazy about Polly!
> 
> View attachment 52009
> 
> ...




beautiful Lili


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 8, 2016)

Shars said:


> Lime crime is on Hautelook today, ending Saturday and loads of the velvetines are $10 each. Some are in trios for $25. Only downer is shipping for orders under $100 is $5.95 and it usually takes 2-3 weeks before you get them.
> 
> ETA: Oh and the Venus palette is $20 as well.




I bought Shroom ??????


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 9, 2016)

I bought the True Love set I love the colors. Perfect for Spring!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 9, 2016)

I like the new trio but I'm just not sure. I mostly want it for True Love (the red/pink), I also like the light pink. I don't think the dark shade will look all that good on me but I do think it's ok. I wonder if she'll make any of these perm like the other trio


----------



## leonah (Feb 9, 2016)

for me it's the other way around I only want cupid and saint since I don't wear red that much and not bright reds in particular ah man... still want polly and fetish too


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm going to order the trio and Polly and fetish tomorrow. Gotta get that pre paid visa lol


----------



## leonah (Feb 11, 2016)

I think I need venus II now as well.. starting to like it more and more except for the blue shade.. ugh I hate light blue/periwinkle on my eyes just reminds me of my ugly phase in my younger years in the 90's when blue eyeshadow was in.. can you depot it from the palette?


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 14, 2016)

Free shipping on the site today for 24 hours! I have fetish and Polly in my cart...I think they'll be perfect when mixed together. I really want the new set but only for 1 color...hopefully they are released individually.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Free shipping on the site today for 24 hours! I have fetish and Polly in my cart...I think they'll be perfect when mixed together. I really want the new set but only for 1 color...hopefully they are released individually.



The dollskill website has buy one get one half price, and it ends up being cheaper on there even though you have to pay shipping for just two shades!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 14, 2016)

If you could post your shopping deals here too http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php/66-Shopping-Codes-Deals, so users that haven't been following this thread will see it as well.

Thanks!  =)


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2016)

Ok so I need help... LMAO.  Well no not help, I just felt like shopping haha.  From limecrimes website I got the valentines velvetine set and the bae bouquet perlees set.  From dollskill I got polly and fetish!  Can't wait to get them all .


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 14, 2016)

Dawn said:


> If you could post your shopping deals here too http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php/66-Shopping-Codes-Deals, so users that haven't been following this thread will see it as well.
> 
> Thanks!  =)



Sure, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## leonah (Feb 14, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ok so I need help... LMAO.  Well no not help, I just felt like shopping haha.  From limecrimes website I got the valentines velvetine set and the bae bouquet perlees set.  From dollskill I got polly and fetish!  Can't wait to get them all .



haha I need help too then and I had to restrain myself to only venus 2 palette, the velvetine trio and polly..


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 15, 2016)

i want cupid
hopefully it will be available out of the set like they did with beet it


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 15, 2016)

I got the original venus palette through a 3rd party retailer because I still feel weird about ordering off limecrime's site. I've heard great things about this palette, but to be honest it's not very pigmented on me at all. It's workable over a primer. Do you think I got a bad one?


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I got the original venus palette through a 3rd party retailer because I still feel weird about ordering off limecrime's site. I've heard great things about this palette, but to be honest it's not very pigmented on me at all. It's workable over a primer. Do you think I got a bad one?



Hey Lauren. I've used mine more than once and I don't remember pigment being a problem. I was planning on pulling it out this week to wear so I'll try to remember to come back and let you know. I always wear eyeshadow with primer though.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 15, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hey Lauren. I've used mine more than once and I don't remember pigment being a problem. I was planning on pulling it out this week to wear so I'll try to remember to come back and let you know. I always wear eyeshadow with primer though.



I do always wear primer too  I believe I tried it over the mac 24hr one, but I shall try one of my others too and see how it works. Thanks in advance if you do happen to use it!


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 15, 2016)

I ordered Buffy and Fetish Via Dollskill


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I got the original venus palette through a 3rd party retailer because I still feel weird about ordering off limecrime's site. I've heard great things about this palette, but to be honest it's not very pigmented on me at all. It's workable over a primer. Do you think I got a bad one?



I used to own it and found it to be VERY pigmented! Thats odd that yours isnt!  Where did you buy it from?


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a question about sale items in LC.. Does that mean they are going to discontinue them because they're on sale? Or still a permanent item?


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2016)

iqaganda said:


> I have a question about sale items in LC.. Does that mean they are going to discontinue them because they're on sale? Or still a permanent item?



I think it's more a case of the items not selling well and they are trying to boost sales.


----------



## leonah (Feb 17, 2016)

iqaganda said:


> I have a question about sale items in LC.. Does that mean they are going to discontinue them because they're on sale? Or still a permanent item?



they are going to discontinue some of the velvetines (like the older colors or colors that doesn't seem to have sold that well I guess) and all the unicorn lipsticks. they have said on their insta before that they are making room for new stuff to come


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2016)

leonah said:


> they are going to discontinue some of the velvetines (like the older colors or colors that doesn't seem to have sold that well I guess) and all the unicorn lipsticks. they have said on their insta before that they are making room for new stuff to come



Wow... didn't know that. I guess I should probably pick up the other velvetines I want next time they're on sale!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys! I took a pic of Polly and Fetish, enjoy!





Ugh these sideways photos are killing me!! Lol.


----------



## leonah (Feb 17, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Hey guys! I took a pic of Polly and Fetish, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 52327
> View attachment 52328
> ...



oh they are so pretty and you look great in them!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 17, 2016)

leonah said:


> oh they are so pretty and you look great in them!!



Thanks! My mom told me the dark one makes me look gothic and she "doesnt want me to do that". lol!


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 17, 2016)

leonah said:


> they are going to discontinue some of the velvetines (like the older colors or colors that doesn't seem to have sold that well I guess) and all the unicorn lipsticks. they have said on their insta before that they are making room for new stuff to come



oh no!! I guess i need to pick up and try pink velvet then...


----------



## stormborn (Feb 18, 2016)

thefbomb said:


> I like the new trio but I'm just not sure. I mostly want it for True Love (the red/pink), I also like the light pink. I don't think the dark shade will look all that good on me but I do think it's ok. I wonder if she'll make any of these perm like the other trio



I was the opposite! I wanted the set but I didn't like the red! I ended up getting Polly and Beet It instead.



Sabrunka said:


> Thanks! My mom told me the dark one makes me look gothic and she "doesnt want me to do that". lol!



LOL that is my boyfriend exactly


----------



## leonah (Feb 18, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Thanks! My mom told me the dark one makes me look gothic and she "doesnt want me to do that". lol!



lol my parents are exactly the same! especially when it's a vampy lip with purple in it or really dark vamp overall but when it's lighter colors and a regular red lippie they say it looks great.. hmm  they are like "why are you wearing that dark vampy lipstick, it's way too dark" every time


----------



## Haven (Feb 18, 2016)

I ordered Polly and Buffy during the dolls kill promo, and they shipped already! 

I still can't get myself to order from lc site. Even though I was reimbursed after my info was stolen, I was not impressed by lc response to the fiasco.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 21, 2016)

Ugh, I'm so so so sad! I got my Limecrime order of the bae bouquet and the true love set, but Lady is missing from my bae bouquet set! I really hope their customer service is good and helps me out with this because I'm so upset about it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 21, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ugh, I'm so so so sad! I got my Limecrime order of the bae bouquet and the true love set, but Lady is missing from my bae bouquet set! I really hope their customer service is good and helps me out with this because I'm so upset about it.



Noooo!! I'm sorry this happened to you  I hope they are polite and fix it speedily!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 21, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Noooo!! I'm sorry this happened to you  I hope they are polite and fix it speedily!



Right?! I wanted to cry! Lol.  They actually responded within an hour which is amazing since it's a Sunday! They didn't even question it and are sending me one right away  yay!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 21, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Right?! I wanted to cry! Lol.  They actually responded within an hour which is amazing since it's a Sunday! They didn't even question it and are sending me one right away  yay!


Awesome! I'm glad that worked out for you. How are you liking what you've already received?


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 21, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Awesome! I'm glad that worked out for you. How are you liking what you've already received?



I love my stuff! The new velvetines are all fantastic! I'll try to take more swatches soon  I mostly love Cupid though, it's so perfect!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 21, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I love my stuff! The new velvetines are all fantastic! I'll try to take more swatches soon  I mostly love Cupid though, it's so perfect!


Yay! You know, I've never bought a velvetine before. I'm so overwhelmed with Liquid Lipsticks now, though I'm not sure if I neeeeeeed one. Buuuuuuuttttttt their shades are tempting.


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 21, 2016)

I got my 3 Velvetines yesterday.  Buffy, Shroom and Fetish.

i want Saint but i dont want the trio ????????????


----------



## leonah (Feb 22, 2016)

aw great that it worked out for you!!  can't wait to get my order. 

@lauren - I really like the velvetines and their formula it doesn't feel heavy and stays put even if I eat greasy food except for maybe a tiny bit on the inside of the lip but it's barely noticeable and also depends on if you layer it which I did once and it crumbled a bit more when I ate. overall I really like them but I have heard though that they may have slightly different colors from batch to batch but I don't know yet since I have only one of each color that I like. the only thing I don't like that much is that they have very few ml in them like only 2.6.. but overall I do love their eyeshadow palettes and their velvetines. HTH. and you can always order their stuff from other retailers online. I have ordered once before from their own site and it went well and I paid via paypal just in case.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 22, 2016)

leonah said:


> aw great that it worked out for you!!  can't wait to get my order.
> 
> @lauren - I really like the velvetines and their formula it doesn't feel heavy and stays put even if I eat greasy food except for maybe a tiny bit on the inside of the lip but it's barely noticeable and also depends on if you layer it which I did once and it crumbled a bit more when I ate. overall I really like them but I have heard though that they may have slightly different colors from batch to batch but I don't know yet since I have only one of each color that I like. the only thing I don't like that much is that they have very few ml in them like only 2.6.. but overall I do love their eyeshadow palettes and their velvetines. HTH. and you can always order their stuff from other retailers online. I have ordered once before from their own site and it went well and I paid via paypal just in case.



yess this helps a lot! can you think of other comparable formulas in terms of how dry or comfortable it feels on the lips? I'm a little cautious about ordering LL's online. Though I do have a wide variety, DOC and JS are my faves but I also have Stila, KVD, The Balm, Black Moon Cosmetics, ABH, etc.


----------



## leonah (Feb 22, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> yess this helps a lot! can you think of other comparable formulas in terms of how dry or comfortable it feels on the lips? I'm a little cautious about ordering LL's online. Though I do have a wide variety, DOC and JS are my faves but I also have Stila, KVD, The Balm, Black Moon Cosmetics, ABH, etc.



I wish I could help you with the formula comparisons but I don't have a lot of liquid lipsticks basically only LC, ABH, JSC and sephoras own. I usually only wear regular lipsticks so I'm not that experienced with liquid ones. 

I think someone else who is more experienced with all the different liquid lipstick brands can tell instead of me


----------



## Shars (Feb 22, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> yess this helps a lot! can you think of other comparable formulas in terms of how dry or comfortable it feels on the lips? I'm a little cautious about ordering LL's online. Though I do have a wide variety, DOC and JS are my faves but I also have Stila, KVD, The Balm, Black Moon Cosmetics, ABH, etc.



Lauren... Lime crime's formula is probably the thinnest of the lot I've tried. It is somewhat close to the DOC one but I don't feel like I need to build up the Limecrime one as much as I do with DOC. Stila, KVD, Sephora, etc. are more creamy liquid lipstick formulas whereas Limecrime's is more liquid... like more runny. Now that I'm thinking about it, it's also similar to Colourpop's. It is a formula that clings - gives you that clingfilm feeling which some people may interpret as drying but I don't find they are drying on my lips. I also get great wear time from them! I must say though that the formula varies from tube to tube and batch to batch. My newer ones are a thicker formula than my older ones. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 23, 2016)

i got my first velevtine the other day, i bought beet it.
i am very disappointed. the colour is gorgeous, but as mentioned above the formula is somewhat watery & thin, when it dries its uber sticky
and the biggest down part is the fact that it holds only 2,6ml. whereas KVD had the 6,6ml and JS has 5,6ml
and all 3 brands are at the same price point
so i think this will be my only velvetine


----------



## leonah (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't find it sticky at all. and I actually like the thin formula rather than thicker ones at least it's very opaque in one thin layer but I think it's a personal preference on what type of formula everyone likes. but yes it is expensive for the amount that you get  I prefer more ml in my liquid lipsticks and regular lipsticks overall


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't find it sticky at all either! The key is to make sure that your lips underneath aren't wet or too balmy, and also to apply a thin coat with no more coats on top! That can cause stickiness and flaking.  Thankfully I don't use my products all too often so the ml amount isnt a huge deal to me!


----------



## Shars (Feb 23, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I don't find it sticky at all either! The key is to make sure that your lips underneath aren't wet or too balmy, and also to apply a thin coat with no more coats on top! That can cause stickiness and flaking.  Thankfully I don't use my products all too often so the ml amount isnt a huge deal to me!



Like you and Leonah, I don't find it sticky either. Actually it's one of the plusses of the formula. Although I like them, both KVDs and Stilas are sticky on me... they never fully dry. As with all LLs, you can't over apply these. If you do they will mostly crumble or crack. I don't care about the amount you get... these will last a long time. 

That said, Beet It is a new shade. I really hope they didn't mess with the formula again!


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 23, 2016)

A friend of mine gave me a blue Velvetine called Peacock because she would never wear it but kept the other two that came from a trio package.  I never thought I'd own a Lime Crime product because of Xenia's shadiness dating back from the livejournal days but here I am with the Peacock that my friend gifted me and a Pink Velvet that I ordered from Dolls Kill. (╥_╥)  I'm disappointed about the product amount and wasn't surprised about Lime Crime's usual off descriptions, but I have to admit that they are worth the hype. Shars' description about the formula is true and exactly what it is.  I'm so glad that none of the two velvetines dried out my lips, but they do leave a stain which I don't mind.  Pink Velvet is very bright, vibrant, and it lasted about four hours (I don't really care if a product lasts long or not as long as they don't feather or bleed) before it started to fade on my bottom lip. Peacock is a nice blue that also lasted about four hours and left a stain on my lips. I might buy Faded, Pumpkin, Wicked, and Polly in the future but not from Lime Crime's site.  ಠ_ಠ


----------



## nt234 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm loving the latest Velvetine shades as well as the Venus 2 palette, but I can wait a while until another sale (for the palette at least) rolls around. lol


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 24, 2016)

My husband told me to get what I wanted for a post valentines' day present and I got six velvetines to try on! Yay! I'm so excited to get them.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 25, 2016)

If anyone got the true love trio and doesnt want their saint or cupid, I will buy it off of you!! I want backups and I dont think limecrime will sell them separately once the set is gone


----------



## Sarahwilloughby (Feb 25, 2016)

It's a shame that there is so much controversy behind the brand, because I absolutely love their Unicorn Lipsticks, their packaging and their overall imagery. 
I now look to ebay to getting my lipsticks as I'm so scared to order from the website after the hacking fiasco  
I mean just look at how lovely this is!


----------



## Sarahwilloughby (Feb 25, 2016)

I should add that I am wearing Coquette. 
It's amazing.
I want more of these lipsticks, however I'm not too bothered about the liquid lipsticks now that every brand is pretty much doing them in more wearable shades at a budget friendly price. 
I'm trying to curb my spending habits  I don't think it would work out well.


----------



## leonah (Feb 25, 2016)

Sarahwilloughby said:


> I should add that I am wearing Coquette.
> It's amazing.
> I want more of these lipsticks, however I'm not too bothered about the liquid lipsticks now that every brand is pretty much doing them in more wearable shades at a budget friendly price.
> I'm trying to curb my spending habits  I don't think it would work out well.



just so you know (or maybe you already know?) the unicorn lipsticks will be disc. soon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 29, 2016)

Teddy Bear- a Melanie Martinez inspired shade 
View attachment 52639


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Teddy Bear- a Melanie Martinez inspired shade
> View attachment 52639




Ugh I am so behind on picking up all these new velvetines. At the price point compared to amount of product, I really wish I didn't love the formula so much... oh well!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 29, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Teddy Bear- a Melanie Martinez inspired shade
> View attachment 52639



Need it!

I do wish LC would release 'collections' of Velvetines instead of dropping one here, two there. Their shipping to Australia is reasonable, until you order 6-7 times a year and realise you've spent $100 on shipping. I'll try and wait on this one until they release something else I want.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 8, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> Need it!
> 
> I do wish LC would release 'collections' of Velvetines instead of dropping one here, two there. Their shipping to Australia is reasonable, until you order 6-7 times a year and realise you've spent $100 on shipping. I'll try and wait on this one until they release something else I want.



Same, I'm in the US but I feel like I can't keep up with all their random one shade releases.  It's been almost every 2 weeks it seems lol


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 15, 2016)

I got true love and Teddy Bear testerday


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 15, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> I got true love and Teddy Bear testerday




Annnnnd.... How was it?! You can't leave us hanging like that!! Lol, I'll be getting my Teddy Bears (I ordered two) and another True Love set either today or tomorrow, although it seems like tomorrow is more likely.


----------



## Bubek07 (Mar 16, 2016)

does anyone have this problem
my beet it velvetine is sticky as hell even when fully dired i can stick a paper tissue to it and it sticks so badly that i cant rly remove it


----------



## leonah (Mar 16, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> does anyone have this problem
> my beet it velvetine is sticky as hell even when fully dired i can stick a paper tissue to it and it sticks so badly that i cant rly remove it



have not tried my beet it yet but my other velvetines have never had this problem even if I have layered it for a darker color so that sounds weird. have you tried to email customer service? maybe you got a bad batch or something


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 16, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> does anyone have this problem
> my beet it velvetine is sticky as hell even when fully dired i can stick a paper tissue to it and it sticks so badly that i cant rly remove it


I have Beet it, Ive only worn it once or twice but I dont recall having that problem


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm so mad at myself. I bought the trio with Peacock in it on ebay because I was bummed I missed out on it. It got here today and it's fake. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 19, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so mad at myself. I bought the trio with Peacock in it on ebay because I was bummed I missed out on it. It got here today and it's fake. Grrrrrrrr.



That sucks! Doesn't ebay protect against this stuff, though? I'm sure you can get your money back. Also, who was the user? I don't wanna buy fakes. I'm really sorry that happened to you.  Super disappointing.


----------



## leonah (Mar 19, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so mad at myself. I bought the trio with Peacock in it on ebay because I was bummed I missed out on it. It got here today and it's fake. Grrrrrrrr.



why don't you buy the trio from dollskill instead? at least they still have it in stock and it's legit. sorry that happened to you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2016)

I am FURIOUS! Seller sent two ignorant and nasty messages.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 21, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am FURIOUS! Seller sent two ignorant and nasty messages.
> 
> View attachment 52984
> 
> View attachment 52985



Do you know for sure it's fake? How so? If you have proof, tell her all of the proof, take pictures of it, then add it to the case!


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 21, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so mad at myself. I bought the trio with Peacock in it on ebay because I was bummed I missed out on it. It got here today and it's fake. Grrrrrrrr.



Open up a PayPal dispute! In most
instances they take the buyer's side, so you'll get your money back. Especially if you have proof that it's fake.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Do you know for sure it's fake? How so? If you have proof, tell her all of the proof, take pictures of it, then add it to the case!



I took pictures and attached them to my message. That was how she responded and why she said that it proved I opened them and they were now contaminated.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 22, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I took pictures and attached them to my message. That was how she responded and why she said that it proved I opened them and they were now contaminated.



Lol wtf so she completely ignored the fact that you said they're fake and is saying she won't take them back because they're contaminated? She's a real winner.  You'll win the case, don't worry!


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 22, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so mad at myself. I bought the trio with Peacock in it on ebay because I was bummed I missed out on it. It got here today and it's fake. Grrrrrrrr.





Sorry to hear that. you have to win that case. 
Dollskill have the trio they are safe and great shipping no more than 3 days i love that site.

on the side i love lime crime these  Liquid Lipsticks are the best.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Lime crime is selling the true love set individualy


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 23, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> Lime crime is selling the true love set individualy



I'm so happy about this. I bought Cupid, along with Polly.


----------



## celiamakeup (Mar 24, 2016)

i have the lime crime venus grunge eye palette which is gorgeous, i mainly use it for nights out, and i also have a few of the velvetines lipsticks which are also great. but, i dont purchase them from the website as i do think they are overpriced, i get mine off ebay instead.


----------



## Bubek07 (Mar 25, 2016)

does anyone know how often dollskill has free international shipping?


----------



## Liz_Love (Mar 26, 2016)

I was really hesitant to buy anything Lime Crime because of the controversy that surrounds the brand. I only got into cosmetics this past October so I missed all the drama and I still don't really know what happened, but I've pieced together what I can. However, now I'm on their site and I have got to get my hands on some of these lipsticks, they're so cheap and beautiful I want to cry!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 30, 2016)

eBay ended up siding with the seller, saying that the item was not covered under their Buyer Protection. I won't be buying any more makeup on eBay.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> eBay ended up siding with the seller, saying that the item was not covered under their Buyer Protection. I won't be buying any more makeup on eBay.



WHAT!? Really! That's shocking to me. Did you use a credit card or Paypal? Maybe speak with them about receiving fraudulent goods.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 30, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> WHAT!? Really! That's shocking to me. Did you use a credit card or Paypal? Maybe speak with them about receiving fraudulent goods.



Used my debit card


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Used my debit card


Nooooo. I'm so sorry! I know Discover and AmEx have great customer service. I once had to open a dispute via ebay too, and my boyfriend said that if ebay wouldn't refund me or make the situation right, I could contact the credit card company for a dispute there.

That sucks. Usually Ebay sides with the customer... so bizarre.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have the velvetines in Shroom and Pumpkin. I LOVE Pumpkin but unfortunately, I am allergic to something in the formula. Do you ladies know of any possible dupes? I've tried browsing Temptalia with no luck.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2016)

Teacup, limited edition, periwinkle shade! Available soon
View attachment 53264


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Teacup, limited edition, periwinkle shade! Available soon
> View attachment 53264



this colour is pretty cute, I can't wait to see more photos of it. I definitely want it. I wonder if they'll make this perm or not. I was waiting until the next sale so that I could order Polly, Bleached, True Love & Cupid but I may just pick them up with this, at least a few of them anyway


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 4, 2016)

I've never used any Lime Crime and I'm sure I'll love it so I've ordered both venus palettes and bleached, riot, red velvet, pumpkin, squash, shroom and cement velvetines *hides*


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know how many of you follow them on snapchat but they posted a few snaps with what looks like another new colour. Looks very spring just like teacup

View attachment 53349


----------



## leonah (Apr 6, 2016)

dollskill have some selected lime crime items on 30% off sale including the trio


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 6, 2016)

Xenon a metallic gold velvetine arriving soon


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 6, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Xenon a metallic gold velvetine arriving soon
> View attachment 53389



Ohhh that's unusual! I have the Penny Perlee lipstick coming soon and I imagine this would go really well with it.


----------



## Shars (Apr 6, 2016)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> I have the velvetines in Shroom and Pumpkin. I LOVE Pumpkin but unfortunately, I am allergic to something in the formula. Do you ladies know of any possible dupes? I've tried browsing Temptalia with no luck.



I don't know of anything quite like it unfortunately. They've done a good job of bringing out some really original colours recently. I was going to order Pumpkin today but changed my mind. Have you tried wearing it with a lip primer underneath to have a barrier between your lip and that?



leonah said:


> dollskill have some selected lime crime items on 30% off sale including the trio



Yayy. I ordered the trio with Beet, Cement and Sugarpill's Cold Chemistry palette which was at the ridiculous price of $10! I was going to add Pumpkin, Squash and the Venus II palette but changed my mind. Trying to be good lol.



Dolly Snow said:


> Xenon a metallic gold velvetine arriving soon
> View attachment 53389



Oh this is just beautiful. I can't wait to see how it'll play on other skin tones!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 6, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Xenon a metallic gold velvetine arriving soon
> View attachment 53389


i don't think I'll get this but it's very cool. The swatches of it on snapchat look pretty nice too


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 7, 2016)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> I have the velvetines in Shroom and Pumpkin. I LOVE Pumpkin but unfortunately, I am allergic to something in the formula. Do you ladies know of any possible dupes? I've tried browsing Temptalia with no luck.



I don't have Pumpkin to compare, but the closest match I can think of is Notoriously Morbid Doppelganger. It might be a touch browner? It was originally released as Pumpkin King with their subscription service but has been made permanent under the name Doppelganger, hence the different name in my swatch. Awesome formula.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Apr 7, 2016)

Shars said:


> I don't know of anything quite like it unfortunately. They've done a good job of bringing out some really original colours recently. I was going to order Pumpkin today but changed my mind. Have you tried wearing it with a lip primer underneath to have a barrier between your lip and that?



No I haven't tried that yet, but it sounds like a great idea! I will surely try it soon


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Apr 7, 2016)

That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 7, 2016)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> I have the velvetines in Shroom and Pumpkin. I LOVE Pumpkin but unfortunately, I am allergic to something in the formula. Do you ladies know of any possible dupes? I've tried browsing Temptalia with no luck.




i used to LIVE on this forum, but I've put off learning to use the new platform for months  but anyway, I am a lipstick HOARDER and I love weird colors, so I was sure I had a pumpkin dupe and there is NOTHING like it. However! I have ALL the Mac lipmixes and tomorrow I'm gna see if I can't create a Pumpkin dupe using those. They have no expiration date and I actually like them even more than the velvetines (don't hate me!) so I figure if you had a recipe, like one part dark nude, two parts orange, one part yellow or something you could make a long-lasting batch and put it in a little plastic pill case or something. Anyway, I've been waiting for a chance to make a recipe since I bought these so I'm excited!


----------



## Shars (Apr 8, 2016)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> No I haven't tried that yet, but it sounds like a great idea! I will surely try it soon



Yay!! I really hope it works out for you because that colour is gorgeous!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 8, 2016)

LC Buffy + NYX Toast is giving me nude lip LIFE today (MAC C8 for reference)! I think I want Xenon.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay here are the preliminary results (I have to get back to studying now!)










So it looks like an equal parts combo of 2, 4, and 5 ( Red, Deep-tone Nude, and Yellow) is the closest? I might try to get it a little closer later, but I'm totally shirking my duties right now


----------



## leetskywalker (May 12, 2016)

Lime Crime is currently on HauteLook, Velvetines are 50% off.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2016)




----------



## slowlikehoney (May 15, 2016)

> Not a highlighter. Better!  #teaser #comingsoon @limecrimemakeup


----------



## Mayanas (May 17, 2016)

2 moods is UP   I already bought it.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 17, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> 2 moods is UP   I already bought it.



I ordered this and teddy bear


----------



## thefbomb (May 27, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> View attachment 54207



im hoping its a blush, im not much of a highlight user. the packaging is cute


----------



## ellemarie (May 28, 2016)

Everything on dollskill.com is 20% off this weekend, including LC lipsticks and Venus palettes. I'm very tempted to pick up Saint and the first Venus (and LunatiCK everything).


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 9, 2016)

> June 21: Lime Crime to launch #SUPERFOILS, a revolutionary water-activated foiled eyeshadow!??????With a spritz of water, the formula transforms into LIQUID FOIL - a game-changer for all you makeup lovers!  We are initially launching with 6 duos and our first reveal is Lawn/Flamingo! ☘?????? Stay tuned for in-action demo coming next!


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 10, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> View attachment 54665




Boooo i was waiting for something else.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 10, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> Boooo i was waiting for something else.



Yeah, I was hoping for blush or highlighters.


----------



## leonah (Jun 10, 2016)

yeah me too. now I'm just like.. yawn


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 23, 2016)

I think the superfoils are pretty but yes i was hoping for something else as well, oh well.
i just recently finally got bleached as well as polly. I NEED True Love, its so beautiful.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 23, 2016)

thefbomb said:


> I think the superfoils are pretty but yes i was hoping for something else as well, oh well.
> i just recently finally got bleached as well as polly. I NEED True Love, its so beautiful.


Yes,  you need the trio


----------



## leonah (Jun 24, 2016)

dollskill got free worldwide shipping right now and they have most LC stuff!


----------



## leonah (Jul 31, 2016)

ASOS will start selling LC from september (if I remember correctly from the ASOS snapchat)


----------



## Shars (Aug 3, 2016)

leonah said:


> ASOS will start selling LC from september (if I remember correctly from the ASOS snapchat)



Ohh nice. I hope they have them on sale as often as the other retailers.


----------



## leonah (Aug 4, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ohh nice. I hope they have them on sale as often as the other retailers.



yeah it's more chance on asos than on their regular site.

well they have 10% off right now if you fill in a survey https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/8W2N...+Survey&utm_campaign=Want+10%+Off?+We+got+you!


----------



## dash4 (Aug 9, 2016)

They're doing "four days of freebies" and today you get a free foiled eyeshadow duo in electric/barbarella (which is the one I wanted).. So I ordered Wisteria, Marshmallow and Prairie velvetines.

EDIT:

Four Days of freebies:



Tuesday (8/9) On orders of $60+ - get a free SuperFoil duo in Electric/Barbarella
Wednesday (8/10) on orders of $75+  - get a free Red Velvet Velvetine
Thursday (8/11) on orders of 100+ - get a free Two Moods Velvetine Duo
Friday (8/12) on orders of $125+ - get a free Wicked Venus Bundle


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 10, 2016)

has anyone bought prairie and already has cupid to compare?


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 10, 2016)

dash4 said:


> They're doing "four days of freebies" and today you get a free foiled eyeshadow duo in electric/barbarella (which is the one I wanted).. So I ordered Wisteria, Marshmallow and Prairie velvetines.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Ive been eyeing the LOAP bundle & True Love...Thinking about buying on Thursday now because of the freebies


----------



## dash4 (Sep 16, 2016)

I love, love, love that Superfoil eyeshadow I got for a freebie!   At first, I hated it because I used it dry and I had glitter all over my face.   Then I read the instructions  and it said it is best applied wet with your finger.. and they are SO right.   It turns it into what appears to be liquid metal.   It is SO pretty.   I am an idiot for not paying attention to the instructions..

Now I want Squad/Goals, Lucid/Dreams, Miami/Gator, Crystal/Halo and Gilded Carriage/Glass Slipper..

I just can not justify shelling out $90 on 5 eyeshadow duos though.. I wish she'd make a palette!

People can say what they want about Doe, but she has some really innovative stuff!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 17, 2016)

dash4 said:


> I love, love, love that Superfoil eyeshadow I got for a freebie!   At first, I hated it because I used it dry and I had glitter all over my face.   Then I read the instructions  and it said it is best applied wet with your finger.. and they are SO right.   It turns it into what appears to be liquid metal.   It is SO pretty.   I am an idiot for not paying attention to the instructions..
> 
> Now I want Squad/Goals, Lucid/Dreams, Miami/Gator, Crystal/Halo and Gilded Carriage/Glass Slipper..
> 
> ...



The foils look SO pretty. I don't even wear eyeshadow and I want one lol...I guess I can use as liquid liner? Or do they smudge easily?


----------



## dash4 (Sep 19, 2016)

thefbomb said:


> The foils look SO pretty. I don't even wear eyeshadow and I want one lol...I guess I can use as liquid liner? Or do they smudge easily?



I have never tried it as liner.   I use it with a glitter base (LA Splash's "sealer") and it stays on all day, but I don't know how well it will hold up as a liner.  I will test it out tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 23, 2016)

dash4 said:


> I have never tried it as liner.   I use it with a glitter base (LA Splash's "sealer") and it stays on all day, but I don't know how well it will hold up as a liner.  I will test it out tomorrow and let you know!


oh ok, thanks!


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 5, 2016)

LC is coming with 5 new lippies. I want all of them. ??????


----------



## dash4 (Oct 6, 2016)

thefbomb said:


> oh ok, thanks!



It works great as a liner.. however, supposedly there is controversy again.    People have been posting that they have mold/fungus growing in their SuperFoils.. you can google it and read - I think it is on reddit and instagram.

I do wonder if people are spraying water directly onto the eyeshadows and that's what is causing the mold to form.   I have been just using it as directed (putting it on my finger then spraying my finger)..and I do not have mold in mine.

I dunno, but I don't know if I will purchase any more of them.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 6, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> LC is coming with 5 new lippies. I want all of them. ������



I want Moonstone and Gigi!


----------



## Shars (Oct 6, 2016)

dash4 said:


> It works great as a liner.. however, supposedly there is controversy again.    People have been posting that they have mold/fungus growing in their SuperFoils.. you can google it and read - I think it is on reddit and instagram.
> 
> I do wonder if people are spraying water directly onto the eyeshadows and that's what is causing the mold to form.   I have been just using it as directed (putting it on my finger then spraying my finger)..and I do not have mold in mine.
> 
> I dunno, but I don't know if I will purchase any more of them.



Eeeeek!! I'm hoping it's user error as well but to grow mould that quickly would be weird.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 6, 2016)

Shars said:


> Eeeeek!! I'm hoping it's user error as well but to grow mould that quickly would be weird.



Someone (maybe beautyinvestigator??) wrote something about a reaction between the water in the shadows and the tin casing that it is housed in.   S/he said you should never use tin in conjunction with a product that has water in it because it can cause it to rust, which in turn causes reactionary problems.  (I paraphrased the heck out of that lol).. I am not sure if that is accurate or not, but I do know that water breeds bacteria like a mofo.. so I already avoided spraying it directly.

I read that LC has offered to refund people's money for the items, so that's good if it is true.. Maybe they're finally learning their lesson on how to treat paying customers! I got mine free with purchase, so I can't complain..

Doe Deere just can not seem to catch a break though!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Oct 6, 2016)

dash4 said:


> It works great as a liner.. however, supposedly there is controversy again.    People have been posting that they have mold/fungus growing in their SuperFoils.. you can google it and read - I think it is on reddit and instagram.
> 
> I do wonder if people are spraying water directly onto the eyeshadows and that's what is causing the mold to form.   I have been just using it as directed (putting it on my finger then spraying my finger)..and I do not have mold in mine.
> 
> I dunno, but I don't know if I will purchase any more of them.




I had mold in two of my older superfoils. I never actually used any type of liquid with them, just patted them on over glitter primer. I hadn't even touched them in months, and they'd been stored in a dark, dry environment. I bought two of the new shades too before this came out, and those arrived with what I can now see are rusting pans.

Lime Crime just gave me a full refund for them no questions asked, so it seems like whatever they're saying publicly, they actually know they have a real problem here.


----------



## Shars (Oct 6, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Someone (maybe beautyinvestigator??) wrote something about a reaction between the water in the shadows and the tin casing that it is housed in.   S/he said you should never use tin in conjunction with a product that has water in it because it can cause it to rust, which in turn causes reactionary problems.  (I paraphrased the heck out of that lol).. I am not sure if that is accurate or not, but I do know that water breeds bacteria like a mofo.. so I already avoided spraying it directly.
> 
> I read that LC has offered to refund people's money for the items, so that's good if it is true.. Maybe they're finally learning their lesson on how to treat paying customers! I got mine free with purchase, so I can't complain..
> 
> Doe Deere just can not seem to catch a break though!



DANG! It's such a shame for her but karma does come back around.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 7, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> I had mold in two of my older superfoils. I never actually used any type of liquid with them, just patted them on over glitter primer. I hadn't even touched them in months, and they'd been stored in a dark, dry environment. I bought two of the new shades too before this came out, and those arrived with what I can now see are rusting pans.
> 
> Lime Crime just gave me a full refund for them no questions asked, so it seems like whatever they're saying publicly, they actually know they have a real problem here.



Oh no!  Thank you for the heads up.  I had worked out in my mind that it was due to people spraying water on it - at least that's what I hoped it was, because I wanted to still use mine..  I love it.  But I am going to discontinue use, because the eyes are not something to mess with.  

I am glad they refunded you your money!   I just went to their website and they're all saying  "out of stock".   I wonder if they are going to change the pan they're housed in (assuming that's what is causing this issue).



Shars said:


> DANG! It's such a shame for her but karma does come back around.



No kidding.. She was just starting to repair her company.. I have noticed that since everything has died down -- people are using LC on YT and instagram again..It is crazy how things work out.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey guys,  I don't want to be dramatic, but I just watched a video by a girl who used to collab with Lime Crime - who says she got an awful reaction to the diamond crushers.  She also painted an unflattering light on the company and how they treated her when she was working with them.

Again, I hate posting he/she said drama, but at the same time I want to give you guys the heads up about it.  Of course I am not telling anyone to NOT buy them.. it might have just been her body chemistry reacting to an ingredient, but of course - you guys are FAM and I wanted to make sure that I at least told you about it.

I am not sure if I can directly link the YT video, but the YT name is:  _*ATLEEEEY*_and the name of the vide is *MY LIME CRIME EXPERIENCE *​..

EDIT: apparently she was live swatching the diamond crushers on snapchat and during the process her lips swelled up and started burning... then lime crime contacted her acting witchy about it.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 23, 2016)

They have started their Black Friday deals.  Some velvetines are only $5 .. (Rave, Squash... etc).   I am tempted to get the Venus palette 2 which is on sale for $28..


----------



## Shars (Nov 23, 2016)

dash4 said:


> They have started their Black Friday deals.  Some velvetines are only $5 .. (Rave, Squash... etc).   I am tempted to get the Venus palette 2 which is on sale for $28..



I was eyeing some of those $5 ones but I don't want to buy them just because they're $5 lol. I just bought Squash and Pumpkin from Hautelook the other day when they were on sale for $10. Kinda wish I waited for this since I had to pay Hautelook's ridiculous $5.95 shipping charge.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 24, 2016)

Shars said:


> I was eyeing some of those $5 ones but I don't want to buy them just because they're $5 lol. I just bought Squash and Pumpkin from Hautelook the other day when they were on sale for $10. Kinda wish I waited for this since I had to pay Hautelook's ridiculous $5.95 shipping charge.



Ugh.  I know!  I love hautelook, but it really burns me out to pay shipping charges in this day and age.   So many times I load up my cart on hautelook but can not get to the $100 to get free shipping without buying stuff I don't really want, so I just delete my cart.

Anyway I ended up buying Gigi Velvetine, Moonstone Velvetine and the Venus 2 palette.

I noticed Dolls Kill (with their creepy website) also has Lime Crime on sale too, but their threshold for free shipping is $75..  Then later I started thinking about how I had wanted to try some Lunatick cosmetics items and Dolls Kill has them on sale.   I probably should have purchased from there.  Oh well.

I bet Squash and Pumpkin are going to look amazing on you!


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Ugh.  I know!  I love hautelook, but it really burns me out to pay shipping charges in this day and age.   So many times I load up my cart on hautelook but can not get to the $100 to get free shipping without buying stuff I don't really want, so I just delete my cart.
> 
> Anyway I ended up buying Gigi Velvetine, Moonstone Velvetine and the Venus 2 palette.
> 
> ...



I like Gigi as well. Thank you! Fingers crossed for Squash and Pumpkin that they look nice on me. The worst thing about paying that $5.95 to Hautelook is that you still have to wait 2-3 weeks before you get your items.... *ughhh!

ETA: Sometimes there's a code floating around for free shipping and/or a discount on Dolls Kill. I'm surprised they aren't doing free shipping for BF!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 24, 2016)

Shars said:


> I like Gigi as well. Thank you! Fingers crossed for Squash and Pumpkin that they look nice on me. The worst thing about paying that $5.95 to Hautelook is that you still have to wait 2-3 weeks before you get your items.... *ughhh!
> 
> ETA: Sometimes there's a code floating around for free shipping and/or a discount on Dolls Kill. I'm surprised they aren't doing free shipping for BF!



Yes, I thought they would do free shipping too, but it is only on orders of $75+.  They are offering some sort of mystery card that could be worth $10-$1,000.. so maybe they did that to keep people from making multiple orders to get multiple  mystery cards??!?! That's my guess.   If you don't like Squash and Pumpkin - you can always layer them with other lipsticks.  I find that LC mixes very well with all sorts of other liquid lipsticks.. I mix them a lot.   Moonstone looks SO light - I will probably have to use that as a mixer!!

I am bummed that the SuperFoil turned out to be funky, because I would have ordered more during the BF sale.. but now I won't even use the one I have (but I haven't thrown it out yet), because I am scared of it.. lol.


----------



## Shars (Nov 25, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Yes, I thought they would do free shipping too, but it is only on orders of $75+.  They are offering some sort of mystery card that could be worth $10-$1,000.. so maybe they did that to keep people from making multiple orders to get multiple  mystery cards??!?! That's my guess.   If you don't like Squash and Pumpkin - you can always layer them with other lipsticks.  I find that LC mixes very well with all sorts of other liquid lipsticks.. I mix them a lot.   Moonstone looks SO light - I will probably have to use that as a mixer!!
> 
> I am bummed that the SuperFoil turned out to be funky, because I would have ordered more during the BF sale.. but now I won't even use the one I have (but I haven't thrown it out yet), because I am scared of it.. lol.



Yes!! LC is probably my favourite liquid lipstick formula although the Sephora and Colour Pop ones would tie as close seconds. I loved those two colours on a lot of people I saw but I agree that they can definitely be layering colours. I see LC now has free shipping on all orders today. I didn't put through my order yesterday because I literally do NOT need any more liquid lipsticks ever in life lol! But now my fingers are feeling twitchy. I may actually get that Xenon one that's on sale for $5. It looks a lot like the Pat McGrath gold pigment (to me anyways) and since they Velvetines are eye safe, I was thinking Xenon would be a super cheap dupe lol. We'll see though.

Bummer on the SuperFoils for sure. I've seen some scary pics of those all over IG. Better safe than sorry, I would say.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2016)

Shars said:


> Yes!! LC is probably my favourite liquid lipstick formula although the Sephora and Colour Pop ones would tie as close seconds. I loved those two colours on a lot of people I saw but I agree that they can definitely be layering colours. I see LC now has free shipping on all orders today. I didn't put through my order yesterday because I literally do NOT need any more liquid lipsticks ever in life lol! But now my fingers are feeling twitchy. I may actually get that Xenon one that's on sale for $5. It looks a lot like the Pat McGrath gold pigment (to me anyways) and since they Velvetines are eye safe, I was thinking Xenon would be a super cheap dupe lol. We'll see though.
> 
> Bummer on the SuperFoils for sure. I've seen some scary pics of those all over IG. Better safe than sorry, I would say.



LC and Jeffree Star are my favorite formulas, but I am done with Jeffree Star, so no matter how great they are - and how many beautiful shades he releases... I just can not reward someone with such abhorrent behavior, like JS's... and it was caught on tape..yikes.  (not trying to start drama with that.. just being honest).

I saw the free shipping offer this morning and refrained (I  was going to get Cement).. I didn't know they were eye safe!!  I might end up making an order after all..lol.

I think orange/corals are so complimentary on WOC's skin.  I bet Squash and Pumpkin are going to be stunning on you!!

EDIT:  Are the metallics eye safe too?


----------



## Shars (Nov 25, 2016)

dash4 said:


> LC and Jeffree Star are my favorite formulas, but I am done with Jeffree Star, so no matter how great they are - and how many beautiful shades he releases... I just can not reward someone with such abhorrent behavior, like JS's... and it was caught on tape..yikes.  (not trying to start drama with that.. just being honest).
> 
> I saw the free shipping offer this morning and refrained (I  was going to get Cement).. I didn't know they were eye safe!!  I might end up making an order after all..lol.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Now I'm now sure about the metallics. I swore I saw on a post somewhere that the regular ones were eye safe. I sent them a question on IG just in case.

ETA: They responded pretty quickly. Said they're safe but were formulated and recommended for use on lips. So basically use at your own risk. Their exact text is below in case anyone is interested:

"_Hi! V-tines are completely safe, but were created and are recommended for use on lips. We've seen great MUA's create eye looks without any issues, but every human body is different. If you have a reaction to any makeup, discontinue use._"


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hmmm... Now I'm now sure about the metallics. I swore I saw on a post somewhere that the regular ones were eye safe. I sent them a question on IG just in case.
> 
> ETA: They responded pretty quickly. Said they're safe but were formulated and recommended for use on lips. So basically use at your own risk. Their exact text is below in case anyone is interested:
> 
> "_Hi! V-tines are completely safe, but were created and are recommended for use on lips. We've seen great MUA's create eye looks without any issues, but every human body is different. If you have a reaction to any makeup, discontinue use._"



Awww... Well, I will probably skip the metallics on the eyes, but I will definitely try some of the regular ones.  My skin is very resilient and nothing really aggravates it..  but since the metallics probably have micro-glitter - I won't risk it.  I don't wear metallic lips, so it would be a waste of $ - if it didn't work.. TY for investigating for me! lol


----------



## leonah (Jan 9, 2017)

did anyone get the girls bundle or any of the shades in it? I want gigi and sasha but not sure yet


----------

